# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Raction aux rsultats du premier tour

## pmithrandir

Bonjour..

Je suis curieux de savoir ce que vous avez pens des rsultats du premier tour.
Chagrin, heureux, plein d'espoir, ou cur ?

Ces rsultats ont sonn pour moi comme un coup de tonerre, avec pas mal de changement majeurs depuis les dernires  lections.

Qu'en pensez-vous

Pierre

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Je suis, bien au contraire, pas tonn du tout ou du moins pas surpris. Et ceci ne m'enchante pas vraiment.
C'est malheureusement la situation qui est dcrite par les "grands mdias traditionnels", avec surement quelques variations dues aux sensibilits des uns et des autres; mais c'tait "annonc", presque boucl d'avance, et comme j'ai envie d'tre bassement mauvaise langue, je finirais presque par dire que - inconsciemment peut tre - ceux ci ont une influence non ngligeable sur une grosse masse de votant. La "fameuse" loi de l'galit du temps de parole devrait de fait, pour tre efficace, repousse a plus 6 mois avant les lections (j'exagre, je sais), ceci afin d'viter qu'on nous rabche les oreilles avec toujours les mmes pseudo analyses et scnarios, qui ne ressortent finalement que les mmes noms, qui sont aujourd'hui en haut du tableau, comme prvu.

@+
 :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Sauf grande surprise, j'irais voter blanc au second tour (et a va tre la misre pour le dpouillement).

Dpit, j'ai l'impression que la campagne est passe  ct des sujets importants (chmage, conomie) pour se concentrer sur des broutilles (permis de conduire, sondages).

----------


## GPPro

> Sauf grande surprise, j'irais voter blanc au second tour (et a va tre la misre pour le dpouillement).
> 
> Dpit, j'ai l'impression que la campagne est passe  ct des sujets importants (chmage, conomie) pour se concentrer sur des broutilles (permis de conduire, sondages).


Clairement la campagne a t vide de sens. A ce que tu voques j'ajouterais galement comme critique le champs libre laiss aux ides xnophobes au sens large.

Grosso modo le PS a capitalis sur le tout sauf Sarko, et l'alignement, que je qualifierais de  centre droit, de son candidat l'a bien aid en ralliant  leur cause les ditorialistes de tous bords. Et l je rejoins Sunchaser sur l'influence des mdias. A l'arrive, combien ont vot PS par conviction et par ralliement  leurs ides ???

L'UMP a jou  fond la carte de la peur de l'autre et des sujets inutiles, masquant le bilan peu reluisant, de l'avis gnral en tout cas, de son candidat. 1 an et demi de discours  la limite du racisme ont, apparemment, dcomplex un certain nombre d'lecteurs.

Et finalement les candidats les plus "honntes" (voir par exemple le numro de Marianne de la semaine dernire) auront fait les frais de cette lection : Mlenchon, plus bas que ce qu'il pouvait esprer au vu des sondages pr campagne officielle, Bayrou, qui lui a,  mon avis, manqu d'un message fort cette anne.

----------


## Loceka

Moi ce qui m'interpelle le plus ce sont les disparits dans les votes selon les dpartements.

Quand on regarde les Alpes-Maritimes (Nice & Co) la droite dure totalise 60% des voix (37 Sarko + 23 Le Pen). En Guadeloupe par contre, Hollande obtient 57% des voix et 38% en Seine Saint Denis (soit 55% avec Mlanchon).

A Paris, Le Pen n'est mme pas dans les 4 premiers alors qu'elle arrive premier dans le Gard (de peu mais quand mme).

Du coup, ce que dit Sunchaser sur l'influence des statistiques dans les mdias me parat peu probable sinon les rsultats seraient plus uniformes au moins en France mtropolitaine.

Ceci dit je trouve quand mme abhrant qu'il y'ait de telles disparits entre les dpartements. D'accord, ceux que j'ai cit sont assez caricaturaux de par leur population mais il existe tout de mme des carts trs importants entre d'autres dpartements moins caricaturaux.

Du coup je me demande ce qui cause une telle diffrence.  ::koi::

----------


## GrandFather

> La "fameuse" loi de l'galit du temps de parole devrait de fait, pour tre efficace, repousse a plus 6 mois avant les lections (j'exagre, je sais), ceci afin d'viter qu'on nous rabche les oreilles avec toujours les mmes pseudo analyses et scnarios, qui ne ressortent finalement que les mmes noms, qui sont aujourd'hui en haut du tableau, comme prvu.


Au contraire, tendre la porte de l'galit de temps de parole c'est s'exposer  encore plus de sondages, d'analyses  la mords-moi-le-nud et de commentaires striles... 

Parce que mesurer les temps consacrs  chaque candidat au travers des sujets, reportages, missions politiques, etc. est d'une telle complexit, la solution retenue est radicale: ne pas en parler. Pour viter de se faire taper sur les doigts par le CSA, les chanes font dans la facilit en vitant d'exposer les programmes sous forme contradictoire ou tout ce qui pourrait ressembler de prs ou de loin  une tribune, et prfrent parler des sondages, des scnarios de report, bref d'aspects totalement annexes de l'lection.

Avec la loi de l'galit de temps de parole, qui exige qu'autant de temps d'antenne soit consacr  Cheminade qu' Hollande ou Sarkozy, on en est arriv  l'effet pervers qu'on ne parle plus de l'essentiel...

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour ces premires rponses...

Pour ma part, j'ai rpondu  un sujet similaire sur rue89, je vais donc mettre mon commentaire ici mme...




> Hier soir, je suivais les rsultats depuis mon portable et javais le sourire... Les premiers rsultats taient ceux de loutre-mer, o la gauche a fait un bon en avant...
> Plus tard les rsultats canadien ou Nicolas Sarkozy jouait pour ainsi dire  domicile tait une nouvelle claque pour lUMP, le sourire slargissait...
> 
> Mais, la nouvelle tombe, Marine Le Pen est  20%, horreur !
> 
> Finalement, son rsultat sera de 18%,  peine plus qu son pre si lon regarde les pourcentages, mais en nombre de voix, cest encore une fois la honte qui me submerge...
> Marine le Pen fait plus de 6.3Millions de voix, soit 1.5Millions de plus que son pre en 2002. Sa troisime place vaut bien plus que sa seconde place dalors, puisquen se posant dans lopposition elle est sure, ou presque, de gonfler encore son score aux prochaines lections...
> 
> Je suis triste pour diffrentes raisons... la premire, cest de voir les discours et les propos racistes se banaliser. Des personnes qui il y a encore 5 ans tait horrifis de tels propos les emploient maintenant sans la moindre gne. Lorsque jentends que Marine le Pen est plutt bien, surtout quand elle parle des immigrs, mais que son programme conomique ne tient pas la route, je sursaute...
> ...


Comme beaucoup, j'ai t du de l'aspect creux de cette campagne... j'aurais aim voir plus de sujets de fond, mme chiant  mourir, mis sur le tapis.

Malgr tout, je vais voter Hollande au second tour(Bayrou au premier) pour 3 raisons : 
 - la droite  abus des pouvoirs pendant 10 ans, et je pense que la rpublique est vraiment malade. Si on laisse la barre encore  droite quelques annes de plus d'affil, je ne voit pas comment la France pourrait aller mieux. Un bon coup de barre a gauche, mme un coup de barre molle aura au moins le mrite de remettre  plat certaines choses. 
 - Franois Hollande et quelqu'un qui aime, et obtient, la synthse. Il n'a pas besoin de partir en guerre tous les 4 matins pour tous les sujets. Bref, mme si il n'coute pas, il en donne l'impression... et a fera pas de mal aux syndicats.
 - Je n'en peut plus de cette xnophobie grandissante.

Comme disait un commentateur de la rue, paradoxalement, il faudrait donner au plus vite des dputs aux petits partis. Sous cette impression d'efficacit, on saperoit que 40  50% des lecteurs minimum ne sont pas reprsent  l'assemble nationale, et cela cr des frustration bien comprhensible.

Entre une France qui prend trop de temps pour prendre des dcisions dans un parlement qui se dchire, avec mme,un scnario  la belge... et une France qui rfute le droit  la parole  50% de sa population, je prfre la premire hypothse.

EDIT : 



> Avec la loi de l'galit de temps de parole, qui exige qu'autant de temps d'antenne soit consacr  Cheminade qu' Hollande ou Sarkozy, on en est arriv  l'effet pervers qu'on ne parle plus de l'essentiel...


A mon avis, on est plus dans le fait que les franais, dans leur majorit, n'ont pas envie, ou pas l'ducation, pour comprendre les problmes complexe qu'il faudrait affronter.
Lducation conomique de la France est dplorable, et on en ressent les effets  toutes les lections.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Personnellement, j'ai t dgout des rsultats, qui me font honte d'tre franais !
18% Le Pen + 23% Sarko, a fait 41% de racistes en France !  :8O: 

Non,franchement, je ne suis pas fier d'tre franais aujourd'hui, j'ai mal  la dmocratie, et j'ai la Rpublique en anmie de bon sens ! ::calim2::

----------


## GrandFather

> A mon avis, on est plus dans le fait que les franais, dans leur majorit, n'ont pas envie, ou pas l'ducation, pour comprendre les problmes complexe qu'il faudrait affronter.
> Lducation conomique de la France est dplorable, et on en ressent les effets  toutes les lections.


C'est gentil pour eux... Les franais ne sont pas plus btes ou plus inconsquents qu'un autre peuple, faut arrter avec l'auto-flagellation.  ::roll:: 

C'est justement parce que le monde d'aujourd'hui est si complexe qu'on compte sur nos lites, politiques et intellectuelles, et sur les mdias pour nous clairer. Et le moins qu'on puisse dire est que tous ne sont pas  la hauteur de la tche. Cette histoire absurde d'galit de temps de parole n'est qu'une illustration - certes modeste - de ce dficit d'explication.

----------


## JakRenegade

Je ne cherche pas a me poser en donneur de leon, mais je trouve affligeant que des gens soient all voter avec pour seules informations de projets des candidats ce qu'il s'est vu dans les mdias.

   Les mdias ne rapportent que les phrases choques et les noms d'oiseaux. Ils ne cherchent pas  parler des ides de fond de chaque candidat. a part les journaux spcialiss dans la politique bien sur.

  Donc une question me viens  l'esprit. Les gens ont ils lus une quelconque synthse des projets de chacun? ont ils lu les tracts reu  la maison?

  De mon cote, je pense que la rponse est clairement non. Pourquoi les gens sembteraient a lire un projet alors que les mdias ont tout dis.

"Le FN c'est les siths, sarkozy l'empereur (bien avant qu'il ne se dvoile comme le vrai mchant), la gauche c'est les jedis et le centre c'est la rbellion".

   Je suis de l'avis de ceux qui pensent que les mdias ont faonn ce second tour. Si ils avaient rellement parl des projets de chacun (et pas seulement des les missions qui passent  23h00), peut tre que les gens auraient su pour qui rellement voter...

   En attendant, l'entre deux tour va tre je le pense, trs anime...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que pour l'conomie, on a un rel problme dducation depuis des annes.

A par en SES brivement en seconde, les lycens ne sont pas nombreux a aborder ces notions.
En tudes suprieures, peu de formations non spcialises dans ce domaine propose du contenu conomique.

On a donc des discours absurde qui prennent racine, mais aussi des gens dsempar devant une conomie qui dirige leur vie, et a laquelle il ne comprenne rien.

Rien que la bourse, si vous demandez a 100 personnes dans la rue : A quoi sert elle, au moins en thorie.
80% vont vous rpondre : "a la spculation" alors que la rponse est : "A apporter des financements aux socits".

Alors, quand on entend : il faut supprimer la bourse, oui, c'est dbile, mais c'est un discours qui est comprhensible.

Si on va dans des pays comme le canada, on a une conomie base sur les actions, et ils sont beaucoup plus au courant de cela. Nasdaq, cac40 et divers indices sont familier pour eux.(plus que pour nous du moins)

Hors, sans cette ducation, non seulement on ne comprend pas la politique, mais on ne comprend pas non plus les dcisions de son patron, ni les consquences de celles-ci.

un email qui dit : 
Des amricains investissent 2 Millions d'euros dans la socit a trois sens : 
 - on a plein d'argent(ce sur quoi le patron fait sa communication, qui pourrait surtout se rsumer par : j'ai reu le jackpot)
 - je n'ai plus que 30% des parts de la socit et ils en ont 60%(qui est la vraie information et que la patron cache)
 - ils demandent 10% de rendement, donc on va virer 10% des salaris dans les 5 prochaines annes.

Et le savoir, ca aide a anticiper en commenant tout de suite a chercher un travail... avant d'tre plusieurs a postuler pour les mme postes.

----------


## mala92

La campagne du 1ere tour n'intresse personne, moi le premier. Mais le taux de participation est super lev.



> Personnellement, j'ai t dgout des rsultats, qui me font honte d'tre franais !


Ca veut dire que la gauche n'a pas d'ide porteuse.
Pourquoi un tudiant vote FN ? Parce qu'on lui a bourr le mou sur les trangers et que la gauche n'a pas l'alternative viable pour l'emploi.

----------


## GPPro

> Rien que la bourse, si vous demandez a 100 personnes dans la rue : A quoi sert elle, au moins en thorie.
> 80% vont vous rpondre : "a la spculation" alors que la rponse est : "A apporter des financements aux socits".


Historiquement, oui. Mais est-ce toujours le cas aujourd'hui ? D'o le besoin de rgulation (en partant du principe que l'on veut prenniser le systme actuel).

----------


## GPPro

> La campagne du 1ere tour n'intresse personne, moi le premier. Mais le taux de participation est super lev.
> Ca veut dire que la gauche n'a pas d'ide porteuse.
> Pourquoi un tudiant vote FN ? Parce qu'on lui a bourr le mou sur les trangers et que la gauche n'a pas l'alternative viable pour l'emploi.


Oui, mais l'tudiant est au degr zro de la rflexion : en aucun cas il ne voudrait des emplois occups par ses "trangers".

----------


## Hizin

Il faudrait que les mdias ne se concentrent plus sur les petits "plus"/"-ct" sensationnel mais sur les ides, il faudrait que les mdias soient neutres et mettent en lumire les candidats et surtout leur programme de mme manire, il faudrait que les candidats dbattent sur les ides et non sur les noms d'oiseaux  se lancer, il faudrait que le dbat moyen dpasse le niveau maternel ("il est mchant", "c'est pas vrai, c'est lui"), il faudrait que les ides soient dbattues en profondeur et non en surface, il faudrait aller en profondeur, il faudrait arrter la dichotomie droite/gauche = gentil/mchant (ou l'inverse) ...

Pour toutes ces raisons et pas mal d'autres, je ne suis absolument pas les mdias. Je me contente de lire un peu de la vie du politicien (pour se faire une ide gnrale) et ses ides, avec quelques avis allant en profondeur dessus (ne matrisant absolument pas tout les sujets).
J'essaye de ne pas voter pour la personne, mais pour ses ides, indpendamment de son "parti" (qui a t dnatur avec le temps je trouve).

Ma raction sur les rsultats ?
Sans surprise. Dgot par les rsultats gnraux, mais pas surpris.

----------


## Aniki

Moi, ce qui me dbecte le plus, c'est que malgr le fait que notre prsident soit li avec tellement d'affaires judiciaire, il rcupre toujours autant de voix.
Toutes considrations politiques mis  part, un escrot est support par des dixaines de millons de gens. Bon, si je me mets dans la peau d'un lecteur de droite, je me dis que c'est pas facile de voter  gauche (quand mme plus proche de l'UMP que le FN, nan ?) et du coup, on a pas le choix...
Mais en faisant a, on donne l'impression qu'un homme politique ayant dj bien franchi la ligne jaune ne drange pas plus que a, que c'est normal.

Et pour finir, je dirais comme Jon Shannow que moi aussi j'ai mal  la dmocratie. Certes j'ai vot, mais c'tait loin d'tre pour un candidat qui me reprsente, ne serait-ce qu' 50%. Et combien font pareil ? Mais a ne ressort pas beaucoup (bel euphmisme n'est-ce pas ?) dans les rsultats de l'lection.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis de l'avis de ceux qui pensent que les mdias ont faonn ce second tour. Si ils avaient rellement parl des projets de chacun (et pas seulement des les missions qui passent  23h00), peut tre que les gens auraient su pour qui rellement voter...


Les votants sont majeurs et responsables. Ils peuvent aller se renseigner, sur internet ou auprs des militants. Donc les mdias ont fait de la merde, mais pourquoi les citoyens n'ont pas fait leur boulot (se renseigner avant de voter) ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Cette histoire absurde d'galit de temps de parole n'est qu'une illustration - certes modeste - de ce dficit d'explication.


Certes, je comprends ton point du vue a ce sujet (aussi dans ta prcdente intervention). Nanmoins, cette histoire d'galit du temps de parole ne devait-elle pas quelque part "protger" les autres acteurs de la scne politique du "black out" ?
Qu'ils aient effectivement quelque-chose de fond a dire ou non, je regrette qu'ils ne puissent pas tous s'exprimer avec les mmes moyens et par les mmes canaux, libre a chacun ensuite de juger si effectivement ils sont ensuite ou non a ct de la plaque, de chercher a en savoir plus, approfondir, etc ...
Je reste tout de mme sur l'ide que, depuis des mois, les principaux mdias n'ont fait que vhiculer les images des candidats "qui font l'actualit", aussi parce-quils ont besoin de bouffer et donc de runir un panel d'auditeur / tlspectateur consquent.
Rsultat, on reste avec les mmes: Sarko, Hollande, Le Pen, a part l' "ovni" Mlenchon.
Je ne doute pas des capacits de jugement des uns et des autres, je dis qu'a la longue, sur facilement 6 mois, a peut forcement influencer.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Les votants sont majeurs et responsables. Ils peuvent aller se renseigner, sur internet ou auprs des militants. Donc les mdias ont fait de la merde, mais pourquoi les citoyens n'ont pas fait leur boulot (se renseigner avant de voter) ?


Exact, et je pense que si on pouvait calculer le vrai "taux d'implication" (qui s'est inform, a chercher a comprendre / savoir ce qui voulait dire X ou Y), a serait flippant. Mais je me trompe surement....peut tre.

----------


## GrandFather

> Nanmoins, cette histoire d'galit du temps de parole ne devait-elle pas quelque part "protger" les autres acteurs de la scne politique du "black out" ?


Si, cette loi pleine de bonnes intentions tait  l'origine conue pour veiller justement  un traitement quitable des candidats. Mais dans les faits elle est pratiquement inapplicable, compte tenu du nombre lev de candidats.



> Je ne doute pas des capacits de jugement des uns et des autres, je dis qu'a la longue, sur facilement 6 mois, a peut forcement influencer.


A informations superficielles, jugement superficiel, hlas.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mon opinion d'"immigr  moiti", parce qu'tre Britannique ou Zimbabwen, a ne donne pas le mme status lgal (je peux mme voter au municipales).

*Sur les rsultats*: aucune surprise pour moi. L'ordre du trio de tte tait prvisible avant le dbut de la campagne. Petite deception pour Mlenchon et Bayrou peut-tre, Joly tait un choix dsastreux pour un parti dont l'idologie est  mille lieux des proccupations et du quotidien de son peuple.

*Marine le Pen* a travaill pour ddiaboliser son parti mais elle profite aussi de ce qui a toujours fait la force du FN et ne fait que s'amplifier: non pas la caricature qui veut qu'ils "disent tout haut ce que les gens pensent tout bas" mais qu'ils ont au moins le mrite de se positioner sur des sujets sensibles que les autres prfrent viter. La campagne a t navrante a cause du grand nombre de problmes qui n'ont pas t abords par les (autres) principaux partis. 

Les positions de MLP sont souvent  la limite du dbile, mais au moins elle reconnait que ces problmes existent. Il faudrait que les autres arrtent la politique de l'autruche et la recherche du consensus  tout prix, pour prendre position franchement sur les sujets qui fachent. C'est  ce prix-l qu'une abstention de 20% pourrait redevenir norme.

*Jean-Luc Mlenchon* part de trs bas mais a fait une trs bonne campagne. Il a su aborder lui aussi certains sujets sensibles, mais au final  mon avis il a plus gagn de voix du ct des abstentionistes que du ct des ouvriers qui votent FN, sa cible de campagne dclare. Il a remobilis une gauche dure en berne par sa stratgie de meetings massifs, qui visaient  demontrer qu'un vote Mlenchon n'est pas un vote marginal.

Cependant, il me semble que sa stratgie visaient avant tout les lgislatives. En faisant une dmonstration de force  la prsidentielle, il veux lancer son parti avec lan dans les lgilsatives. Dans cette optique, il n'a qu'a moiti russi. Un score de 15% avec MLP moins bien place, idalement derrire lui, aurait t bien mieux pour le FG.

Il me semble que le rsultat raliste idal pour le FG reste un PS en majorit relative  l'Assemble, oblig de s'allier avec un bloc parlementaire FG puissant. Cela permettrait au FG de faire passer une partie de ses rformes et d'emettre un veto sur les mesures les plus centristes du PS.

*Franois Bayrou* n'a jamais pu rcuperer de sa perte de mdiatisation, d'lus et de militants depuis 2007. Il n'a pas pu ou su dicter des thmes forts  la campagne, mme son "produire en France" ne s'est pas vraiment dmarqu des thmatiques de gauche, comme la "banque de l'industrie" de Hollande. 

Au final il n'a pas pu construire un centre puissant et autonome, et les priodes de crise tant propices  la radicalisation, je ne pense pas qu'il y arrivera.
*
Franois Hollande* a fait dans l'ensemble une bonne campagne. S'il n'aura sans doute jamais le charisme qui plat tant aux lcteurs, il s'est nanmoins transform pour devenir "prsidentiable", et mrite un grand respect pour cela. Il a mieux trait les thmatiques importantes et s'est positionn plus clairement  gauche que Sgolne Royal en 2007, et a logiquement t recompens par un meilleur score.

Cependant, si certaines mesures avant tout symboliques lui permettent de s'ancrer  gauche, au final je trouve intressant que la diffrence de physiques entre Hollande et Mlenchon reflte bien leurs programmes: si Mlenchon est la gauche dure, Hollande est la gauche molle.

Pour finir, *Sarkozy* a fait un mauvais quinquennat et en paie le prix. La crise n'est pas de sa faute, le volte-face entre le plan de relance et celui de rigueur, par contre, n'est imputable qu' son gouvernement. Cette inconstance, certes partage par d'atures gouvernements, revient  faire augmenter la dette sans bnficier durablement des investissements (puisque le plan de rigueur vient les contrer).

 Malgr qu'il soit de droite, sa personnalit et quelques positions scabreuses l'empchent d'avoir une bonne image en dehors de votre pays.  Sa campagne n'a pas t bonne, les positions de plus en plus nationalistes n'ont pas convaincu les partisans du FN et la dfence de son quinquennat n'a pas convaincu la majorit.

*Pour le deuxime tour*, Hollande a un grand avantage. La gauche dure va voter pour lui par rejet de la droite, tandit que l'lctorat FN rejette  la fois la gauche et l'UMP; les partisans de MLP seront, je pense, nombreux  s'abstenir au deuxime tour. Sarkozy va sans doute vouloir jouer sur sa personnalit, plus aggressive que celle de Hollande (cf. sa volont de multiplier les dbats) mais il risque de voir toutes les autres composantes de l'chiquier politique se liguer contre lui.
*
Sur la xnophobie*: en France, elle s'exprime aux elections mais le _Mail_ ou le _Telegraph_ serait sanctionns pour leurs articles racistes, au Royaume-Uni c'est le contraire, les opinion xnophobes voir racistes sont exprimes plus ouvertement mais le BNP n'arrive pas  la cheville du FN (quoiqu'il progresse aussi). Je ne pense pas que vous devriez avoir particulirement honte.

L'immigration est un sujet sensible qui n'est pas assez abord ouvertement et trop souvent par des caricatures. Des phrases comme:



> Oui, mais l'tudiant est au degr zro de la rflexion : en aucun cas il ne voudrait des emplois occups par ses "trangers".


Sont aussi caricaturales que la vision vhicule par le FN. C'tait sans doute vrai historiquement, aujourd'hui a ne l'est pas: mme si les immigrs sont nombreux  occuper des postes ingrats, ils sont aussi trs nombreux  tre ingnieurs, techniciens ou petits cadres. 

J'explique la monte de la xnophobie dans nos pays, et sa relative absence dans d'autres, par ce que j'appele un "choc migratoire": l'arrive d'un grand nombre d'immigr formant des communauts homognes, endogammes, ne s'intgrant pas. Cela engendre forcement des ractions diffrentes de l'arrive d'un petit nombre d'immgrs qui se fondent dans la masse, ou mme d'un grand nombre d'immigrs disparates, exogammes par la force des choses, qui s'intgreront aussi.

On peut constater des choc migratoires mme entre des peuples trs proches, lorsque le flux est rellement massifs. Ainsi l'exode Palestinniene aprs la Nakbah a men les rfugis dans des camps. Aujourd'hui encore, bien que trs proche culturellement et linguistiquement des Egyptiens, Libanais ou Syriens, la majorit des Palestiniens vivent dans des camps, spars des peuples htes.

De leur ct les Israliens ont connu un phnomne similaire avec les Mizrahim, les Juifs du Proche-Orient; aujourd'hui encore l'intgration est limite et Isral domin par les Ashkenazes, les Juifs d'Europe. 

De plus, les problmes poss par l'immigration sont plus rels que nous aimons l'admettre. Certes, les thories du complot qui voyent un "invasion Musulmane" ou que-sais-je d'autre relvent du pur dlire.

Nanmoins, tout les pays multiculturels ou multiconfessionels de longue date ont connus des violences ethniques: la Chine, la Turquie, le Liban, la Yougoslavie, une grande partie de l'Afrique, l'Indonsie, l'Inde, les Philippines etc. Mme la Suisse n'a connu sa dernire guerre de religion qu'il y a 150 ans, ce n'est pas si lointain que cela (et surtout, c'est sans doute la baisse d'importance de la foi qui en a empch d'autres).

Il y a quelques raisons de croire que l'Europe du 21me sicle sera plus apaise, mais c'est loin d'tre guaranti qu'on chappe  cette tendance. Surtout, ce n'est pas en niant les problmes qu'on y chappera.

Cependant, nous ne pouvons pas non plus nous passer d'immigration dans l'tat actuelle de nos dmographies. La diabolisation des immigrs ne fait qu'accentuer les problmes, tandit qu'a gauche la politique de l'autruche est consternante. Nier les problmes fait, encore une fois, le lit de l'extrme-droite.

*Sur les mdias*: ce sont des mdias privs, et des mdias publics  qui l'on demande une certaine rentabilit et un modle toujours plus proche de celui du priv, rput plus fficace. Ils se concentrent sur ce qui fait vendre des journeaux ou augmenter l'audimat, ainsi que sur la dfence des intrts des propritaires de mdias; ainsi Direct Matin (groupe Bollor Mdias) va naturellement tre plus favorable  Sarkozy.

Au Royaume-Uni, la BBC (radio et tlvision publique) est certes connue pour sa grande qualit. Nanmoins, elle est finance par une redevance bien plus importante qu'en France, impt regressif qui frappe durement les mnages ouvriers alors que ce sont les classes moyennes et suprieures qui regardent la BBC. Faire subventionner les mdias des gens aiss par les plus pauvres qui ne les regardent pas, ce n'est pas vraiment un brilliant exemple de justice sociale.

*Sur l'ducation conomique*: c'est vrai que a n'est pas particulirement brilliant en France. En mme temps, quand je vois le taux d'intrts des OAT 10 ans qui prend quasi 80 points de base parce que Sarkozy n'arrive pas en tte du premier tour, je me demande si ce n'est pas mieux pour la dmocratie  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Moi, ce qui me dbecte le plus, c'est que malgr le fait que notre prsident soit li avec tellement d'affaires judiciaire, il rcupre toujours autant de voix.


Et la gauche n'a tremp dans aucune affaire? Mais bien sr  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Personnellement, j'ai t dgout des rsultats, qui me font honte d'tre franais !
> 18% Le Pen + 23% Sarko, a fait 41% de racistes en France !


T'es sous quelque chose, pour mettre tous les lecteurs UMP dans la case raciste ou bien?  ::roll::

----------


## Aniki

> Et la gauche n'a tremp dans aucune affaire? Mais bien sr


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. Seulement ce que tu as voulu comprendre.
Fais un petit effort s'il te plait.

Surtout que le monsieur est quand mme en train d'exploser le record dans l'indiffrence la plus totale...
Certains rpondent mme souvent "Bah et alors, la gauche tait pas rose non plus...". Comme si c'tait un argument pour laisser faire.
C'est vrai quoi, si la gauche  fait des coutes tlphonique, alors la droite doit pouvoir faire au moins 10 fois pire.  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> T'es sous quelque chose, pour mettre tous les lecteurs UMP dans la case raciste ou bien?


Il doit supposer que Rama Yade et Rachida Dati sont masochistes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Surtout que le monsieur est quand mme en train d'exploser le record dans l'indifrence la plus totale...


Et alors? Si tout le monde est au courant et beaucoup font nanmoins le choix de voter pour un candidat, c'est aussi a la dmocratie. S'il y avait un blackout total sur les embrouilles judiciaires, l'argument serait recevable, mais sinon non.




> Certains rpondent mme souvent "Bah et alors, la gauche tait pas rose non plus...". Comme si c'tait un argument pour laisser faire.
> C'est vrai quoi, si la gauche  fait des coutes tlphonique, alors la droite doit pouvoir faire au moins 10 fois pire.


Les politiciens ont magouill, magouillent et vont toujours magouiller. C'est un problme qui n'a pas de solution dans un systme dmocratique (et reste trs difficile  rsoudre mme dans le cas d'un systme autoritaire).

----------


## GPPro

> Il doit supposer que Rama Yade et Rachida Dati sont masochistes.


Il fallait couter Rachida Dati sur fr2 hier soir sur cette question, c'tait proprement hallucinant.

----------


## Aniki

> Et alors? Si tout le monde est au courant et beaucoup font nanmoins le choix de voter pour un candidat, c'est aussi a la dmocratie. S'il y avait un blackout total sur les embrouilles judiciaires, l'argument serait recevable, mais sinon non.


Quel argument ? J'ai dit que a me donnait envie de gerber, c'est tout.
Tout doit surement faire rfrence  l'autre partie du post, sur laquelle tu ne t'es pas prononc.  :;): 
Mais ce n'est pas grave, je te pardonne. Ca arrive  tout le monde d'aller un peu trop vite.




> Les politiciens ont magouill, magouillent et vont toujours magouiller. C'est un problme qui n'a pas de solution dans un systme dmocratique (et reste trs difficile  rsoudre mme dans le cas d'un systme autoritaire).


Qui n'a pas de solution ultime, surement. En attendant je crois qu'on a quand mme une grosse marge de progression.

Il n'y a qu' voir comment Wulf et Guttenberg se sont fait virer en Allemagne, et ce, pour des choses 1000 fois moins importantes...
Alors tu vas surement me dire que ce sont nos racines latines qui jouent. C'est peut-tre vrai, mais a n'empche pas qu'on peut amliorer le systme.

----------


## rawsrc

> Et la gauche n'a tremp dans aucune affaire? Mais bien sr


En ce moment, chez nous on a deux belles affaires concernant le PS et pas des moindres : Gurini et Co (en cours d'instruction : marchs publics truqus (au profit de son frre), racket des maisons de retraites, destruction de preuves, ordures mnagres... j'en oublie), et Andrieux qui elle est souponne d'avoir carrment achet les votes de certains quartiers en change de subventions  des associations bidons (700 mille euros vapors, une paille et puis sur le fond c'est trs grave). 
M'est d'avis que cela devrait tre interdit de faire une carrire politique. Des mecs rlus depuis 30 ans ne peuvent plus du tout avoir le sens des ralits.
Sans compter que l'accs  ces postes devrait tre rserv aux gens qui ont vcu autre chose que la politique dans leur existence. En France, a relve du rve.

----------


## Aniki

> En ce moment, chez nous on a deux belles affaires concernant le PS et pas des moindres : Gurini et Co ...


Le pire, c'est qu'ils sont toujours soutenus par certains grands du PS. Et ceux qui ne les soutiennent pas tournent la tte ailleurs en sifflotant.

----------


## rawsrc

> Le pire, c'est qu'ils sont toujours soutenus par certains grands du PS. Et ceux qui ne les soutiennent pas tournent la tte ailleurs en sifflotant.


Y a quelques temps oui, plus maintenant, a se fissure. Je pense qu'ils vont le dgager, a gronde trop pour arriver  tout touffer et continuer  dtourner les yeux.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

De toute faons que a soit X, Y, Z ou W qui soit lu a ne change rien au problme.
Si les politiques pouvaient changer les choses depuis le temps a se saurait vous ne croyez pas ?

Personnellement ces lections ne changeront rien  ma vie, du moins mes conditions de vie.

----------


## GrandFather

> Personnellement ces lections ne changeront rien  ma vie, du moins mes conditions de vie.


Donc soit tu es milliardaire, soit tu es clodo.  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, si, a aura forcment un impact.  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Si les politiques pouvaient changer les choses depuis le temps a se saurait vous ne croyez pas ?


Ben, la ligne adsl que tu utilises pour poster est le rsultat d'une autorisation politique. De mme que le trottoir sur lequel tu vas marcher en sortant.
(je prend volontairement des petits exemples, pour ne pas parler des lois qui disent qu'on ne doit pas tuer des gens)

----------


## Aniki

> De toute faons que a soit X, Y, Z ou W qui soit lu a ne change rien au problme.
> Si les politiques pouvaient changer les choses depuis le temps a se saurait vous ne croyez pas ?
> 
> Personnellement ces lections ne changeront rien  ma vie, du moins mes conditions de vie.


En France, a ne changera pas du tout au tout non, a c'est sr. Mais a a quand mme un impact.
Et surtout  plus long terme, o a prend encore plus d'importance.
Si Sarkozy venait  tre rlu, ce serait un signe clair que baigner abondamment dans l'illgalit est ncessaire pour russir.
Parce que c'est quand mme le premier citoyen de France. Notre premier reprsentant est l'hypocrisie et l'gocentrisme incarn.
C'est un exemple  suivre, un modle de russite. \o/

 ::vomi:: 

Edit: bon c'est un peu abuser le "ce serait un signe clair que baigner abondamment dans l'illgalit est ncessaire pour russir" et "Notre premier reprsentant est l'hypocrisie et l'gocentrisme incarn". Je crois que je laisse trop parler mes motions pour le coup. Dsol  ::P:

----------


## JakRenegade

> Les votants sont majeurs et responsables. Ils peuvent aller se renseigner, sur internet ou auprs des militants. Donc les mdias ont fait de la merde, mais pourquoi les citoyens n'ont pas fait leur boulot (se renseigner avant de voter) ?



  C'est bien ce que je reproche a la majorite des gens. quand j'entends des personnes dire qu'elles n'ont pas entendu parler du projet de tel ou tel candidat, je leur dis de se renseigner ailleurs qu' la tl. Mais il prefere je pense ne pas reflechir et voter au feeling. 

Il y a aussi peut etre un peu de voyeurisme, les gens se delectent surement de toutes ces gueguerre pueriles que les politiques nous livrent

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et alors? Si tout le monde est au courant et beaucoup font nanmoins le choix de voter pour un candidat, c'est aussi a la dmocratie. S'il y avait un blackout total sur les embrouilles judiciaires, l'argument serait recevable, mais sinon non.


Attention tout de mme, la dmocratie a des limites, en particulier lorsqu'il y a un dsquilibre de moyens.
Dans les affaires en cours sur le prsident, il y en quand mle une au moins qui parle d'un financement de sa campagne de 2007 a hauteur de 4 ou 5 Millions d'euros, soit 20-25% de budget en plus que ses concurrents. 
Ce n'est pas rien tout de mme...
Quand on ajoute a cela l'utilisation des forces de police, des avions prsidentiels(allez retour dans la journe en jet priv, ca m'tonnerait que ca soit l'UMP qui ait pay tout).

On arrive a un candidat qui utilise des moyens considrable dans une campagne a fond maximum tablit.

Hors, l'argent fait aussi la couverture mdiatique

Par ailleur, des proches du pouvoir sont impliqus dans des problmes avec des journaux, le monde par exemple, d'coutes. La presse a t plus d'une fois dans les derniers mois / annes somme de revenir au pas si elle voulait garder  : 
 - les subventions
 - les publicits.

Je ne dit aps que c'est rgulier, mais c'est normalement des phnomne inconnus dans une dmocratie.

loin de faire une campagne anti-sarkozy comme l'UMP se plait  le rpter, la presse n'a pas vraiment eu l'opportunit de dbattre des programmes souvent, puisque cela revenait a mettre en avant le bilan du chef de l'tat, ce qui revenait  le critiquer, et donc  se faire taxer d'opposant.

Je ne suis pas sur que toutes les affaires personnelles ou professionnelles de Mr Sarkozy soient  l'honneur de notre pays, et que les lecteurs aient toutes les billes pour les contrecarrer.

----------


## Marco46

> Bonjour..
> 
> Je suis curieux de savoir ce que vous avez pens des rsultats du premier tour.
> Chagrin, heureux, plein d'espoir, ou cur ?
> 
> Ces rsultats ont sonn pour moi comme un coup de tonerre, avec pas mal de changement majeurs depuis les dernires  lections.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous
> 
> Pierre


Ecoeur mais pas tonn pour autant. La France est un pays de droite, a a toujours t, et c'est bien parti pour le rester un moment.

Je comprends pas trop l'histoire du coup de tonnerre, a fait un moment qu'on voit que l'extrme droite augmente, ya eu 2002 et en 2007 c'est Sarkozy qui a aspir une grande partie de l'lectorat FN avec sa campagne nausabonde sur le scuritaire.

Maintenant que les gens ont goutt au Sarkozysme (promesses en l'air, politique de classe, gestion budgtaire catastrophique, ...), ils reviennent vers Le Pen en pensant y trouver une solution. 

Pour moi le vote FN massif c'est pas que les gens sont racistes, c'est juste qu'ils sont un peu cons et vraiment dsabuss, un cocktail dtonnant si l'on en croit les livres d'histoire.

Pour le reste, c'est  dire la campagne, c'est le zro absolu. Les 2 principaux thmes du futur,  savoir la crise nergtique  venir et la crise de la dette sont totalement inexistants. Normal, compte tenu de l'absence totale de ces deux sujets dans le dbat public tout au long de l'anne. Et tout a va ressurgir subitement et avec la plus extrme vigueur ds lors que les consquences directes vont apparaitre, comme par exemple le litre d'essence  2 euros et des problmes similaires  ceux de la Grce ou de l'Espagne.

C'est pour bientt. Et qu' ce moment l on ait Hollande ou Sarkozy, franchement a changera quoi ?

----------


## Invit

> Ben, la ligne adsl que tu utilises pour poster est le rsultat d'une autorisation politique. De mme que le trottoir sur lequel tu vas marcher en sortant.


Ah oui j'avais oubli que je payais 30/mois pour tomber sur des pages "erreur404" et des pubs et aussi de cliquer 50000 fois sur des liens avant de pouvoir tlcharger un freeware.
Le trottoir sur lequel je marche ? Il a  peine la largeur d'une personne avec des bagnoles qui passent  20 cm de moi  50km/h.

Conclusion : j'ai pas intrt de buter sur une bosse sinon je tombe et me fais clater par une voiture.

Si c'est a la politique...

----------


## GrandFather

> Si c'est a la politique...


La politique, c'est aussi la fiscalit qui va t'tre applique, les choix en matire d'ducation, de la politique trangre qui va tre mene au nom de la France donc en ton nom, les dcisions sur certaines questions de socit, comme par exemple la bio-thique dont peut dcouler en partie les traitements thrapeutiques de demain... Beaucoup de choses qui paraissent a priori loignes de ton quotidien mais qui, si tu rflchis bien, vont forcment avoir une incidence sur toi ou tes proches.

Pour ce qui est de ton trottoir, va rler auprs de ton maire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rawsrc

> Ah oui j'avais oubli que je payais 30/mois pour tomber sur des pages "erreur404" et des pubs et aussi de cliquer 50000 fois sur des liens avant de pouvoir tlcharger un freeware.
> Le trottoir sur lequel je marche ? Il a  peine la largeur d'une personne avec des bagnoles qui passent  20 cm de moi  50km/h.
> 
> Conclusion : j'ai pas intrt de buter sur une bosse sinon je tombe et me fais clater par une voiture.
> 
> Si c'est a la politique...


Tu pousses un peu quand mme. Si  partir de ton petit problme tu arrives  gnraliser  l'ensemble du monde politique c'est que tu ne t'es jamais rellement frott  la ralit du monde. 
Faut lcher le clavier et la souris de temps en temps. Sortir et se frotter aux autres aide  viter de dire trop de conneries.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ecoeur mais pas tonn pour autant. La France est un pays de droite, a a toujours t, et c'est bien parti pour le rester un moment.
> 
> Je comprends pas trop l'histoire du coup de tonnerre, a fait un moment qu'on voit que l'extrme droite augmente, ya eu 2002 et en 2007 c'est Sarkozy qui a aspir une grande partie de l'lectorat FN avec sa campagne nausabonde sur le scuritaire.
> 
> Maintenant que les gens ont goutt au Sarkozysme (promesses en l'air, politique de classe, gestion budgtaire catastrophique, ...), ils reviennent vers Le Pen en pensant y trouver une solution. 
> 
> Pour moi le vote FN massif c'est pas que les gens sont racistes, c'est juste qu'ils sont un peu cons et vraiment dsabuss, un cocktail dtonnant si l'on en croit les livres d'histoire.
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est  dire la campagne, c'est le zro absolu. Les 2 principaux thmes du futur,  savoir la crise nergtique  venir et la crise de la dette sont totalement inexistants. Normal, compte tenu de l'absence totale de ces deux sujets dans le dbat public tout au long de l'anne. Et tout a va ressurgir subitement et avec la plus extrme vigueur ds lors que les consquences directes vont apparaitre, comme par exemple le litre d'essence  2 euros et des problmes similaires  ceux de la Grce ou de l'Espagne.
> ...


Je m'excuse mais les gens qui prdisent une rvolution/guerre civile/gros bordel gnralis bien violent "c'est pour bientt" me font un peu rire. 

La ralit c'est que nous sommes en priode de compromis, d'apaisement politique. L'activisme augmente, c'est vrai, mais seulement parce que nous nous referrons  notre enfance (je suppose que tu es de la mme gnration), qui tait srement la priode la plus calme dans nos pays depuis le 18me sicle. 

Il n'y a quasiment pas de violence politique, il y a relativement peu de militants politiques et syndicaux. Des nonazis s'amusent  taguer des croix gammes sur les synagogues ou les mosques, des fonctionnaires font grve..."meh". 

Nous ne sommes pas dans les annes 30 ou mme les annes 60. Il n'y aura pas de changement radical dans l'immediat, parce que les gens prfrent ngocier. La radicalisation, le systme des "camps" adverses dans lequel l'individu s'enferme et s'endoctrine, n'est pas prsent. Les gens ne sont pas prts  tuer ou  mourir pour "la cause".

Mme en Grce, a ne bouge pas tant que a. a ne peut pas se comaprer  la guerre civile qu'ils ont connu dans les annes 40, ni au rgime des Colonels.

Alors oui, la pression va monter. Petit  petit. Il y aura une nouvelle vague de changements  l'avenir, et sans doute sera-t-elle acompagne de violences comme cela a toujours t le cas. C'est malheureux, mais c'est ainsi que l'Histoire a toujours fonctionn.

Quant  la France "pays de droite"...c'est quand mme le pays qui avait invent la tradition du sinistrisme. Aujourd'hui la droite Franaise s'assume plus, mais il faut tre honnte: le conservatisme, c'est le vote par dfaut des gens, dans n'importe quel pays. Mme dans les pays traditionellement "de gauche": ainsi en Sude, le pays ayant longtempt t gouvern par les Social-Dmocrates et marqu par leurs ides, c'est la droite qui reprsente le changement et les Social-Dmocrates le vote conservateur. D'ailleurs, l'on pourrait dire qu'ils represente le centre-droit  l'echelle de la Sude, tout comme les Dmocrates Amricains sont la gauche de ce pays (mais seraient le centre-droit en France). 




> Ah oui j'avais oubli que je payais 30/mois pour tomber sur des pages "erreur404" et des pubs et aussi de cliquer 50000 fois sur des liens avant de pouvoir tlcharger un freeware.
> Le trottoir sur lequel je marche ? Il a  peine la largeur d'une personne avec des bagnoles qui passent  20 cm de moi  50km/h.
> 
> Conclusion : j'ai pas intrt de buter sur une bosse sinon je tombe et me fais clater par une voiture.
> 
> Si c'est a la politique...


Donc si je comprends bien, tu subis mais ne fais rien? Drle d'attitude que ce passivisme  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Je m'excuse mais les gens qui prdisent une rvolution/guerre civile/gros bordel gnralis bien violent "c'est pour bientt" me font un peu rire. 
> 
> La ralit c'est que nous sommes en priode de compromis, d'apaisement politique. L'activisme augmente, c'est vrai, mais seulement parce que nous nous referrons  notre enfance (je suppose que tu es de la mme gnration), qui tait srement la priode la plus calme dans nos pays depuis le 18me sicle. 
> 
> Il n'y a quasiment pas de violence politique, il y a relativement peu de militants politiques et syndicaux. Des nonazis s'amusent  taguer des croix gammes sur les synagogues ou les mosques, des fonctionnaires font grve..."meh". 
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas dans les annes 30 ou mme les annes 60. Il n'y aura pas de changement radical dans l'immediat, parce que les gens prfrent ngocier. La radicalisation, le systme des "camps" adverses dans lequel l'individu s'enferme et s'endoctrine, n'est pas prsent. Les gens ne sont pas prts  tuer ou  mourir pour "la cause".
> 
> Mme en Grce, a ne bouge pas tant que a. a ne peut pas se comaprer  la guerre civile qu'ils ont connu dans les annes 40, ni au rgime des Colonels.
> ...


Faut pas inventer des choses comme a, o est ce que j'ai dit que a allait tre la rvolution ? Je dis juste que les choses vont se dgrader, conomiquement et socialement, bien malin celui qui pourrait prvoir prcisment comment tout cela va voluer.

Mais dans une situation d'aggravation de la situation d'une portion importante de la population cela ne peut aller que de mal en pis. L'nergie et la dette sont les deux vrais sujets du futur parce qu'ils affectent la socit dans son ensemble, et pas seulement la France. Et ils sont incroyablement lis l'un  l'autre, l'nergie tant la capacit  modifier l'environnement et donc  crer de la croissance, et la dette tant un pari sur le futur que tout ira bien et qu'on pourra rembourser.

Pour la Grce a commence  partir svrement en sucette, la malnutrition commence  s'tendre de manire structurelle dans les classes populaires. Je sais pas si tu ralises le dlire ... C'est un pays de l'Union Europenne, considr comme faisant parti des pays riches, pas un pays du tiers monde, et de plus en plus de gens n'ont pas les moyens *de se nourrir*. Je ne sais pas comment a va voluer l bas, mais quand le peuple a faim, tout est possible.

----------


## Invit

Je ne fais qu'exprimer un avis jamais je n'ai critiqu les vtres.

@rawsrc : bien sr ma rponse est trop exagre c'tait volontaire de ma part. C'tait plus de la provok (je suis fier de moi a a bien fonctionn).

Dire des conneries ? Oui a m'amuse beaucoup et je ne vais pas lcher ma souris et mon clavier pour aller me frotter au autres il pleut trop dehors.
Tu me prtes un parapluie ?

Mais o on va ? O on va ? Je n'sais pas o on va je n'sais pas ! Je n'sais pas on n'sait plus.

Alors tu sais...

EDIT : 


> La politique, c'est aussi la fiscalit qui va t'tre applique, les choix en matire d'ducation, de la politique trangre qui va tre mene au nom de la France donc en ton nom, les dcisions sur certaines questions de socit, comme par exemple la bio-thique dont peut dcouler en partie les traitements thrapeutiques de demain... Beaucoup de choses qui paraissent a priori loignes de ton quotidien mais qui, si tu rflchis bien, vont forcment avoir une incidence sur toi ou tes proches.


Bah je ne m'en fais pas et puis de toute faon le monde est ce qu'il est.
La meilleure personne pour changer tes conditions de vie c'est encore toi-mme.
Surtout ne pas attendre quoique ce soit de la part des autres.

Bonne journe  vous tous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Faut pas inventer des choses comme a, o est ce que j'ai dit que a allait tre la rvolution ? Je dis juste que les choses vont se dgrader, conomiquement et socialement, bien malin celui qui pourrait prvoir prcisment comment tout cela va voluer.
> 
> Mais dans une situation d'aggravation de la situation d'une portion importante de la population cela ne peut aller que de mal en pis. L'nergie et la dette sont les deux vrais sujets du futur parce qu'ils affectent la socit dans son ensemble, et pas seulement la France. Et ils sont incroyablement lis l'un  l'autre, l'nergie tant la capacit  modifier l'environnement et donc  crer de la croissance, et la dette tant un pari sur le futur que tout ira bien et qu'on pourra rembourser.


La dette, c'est endmique depuis....longtemps. Les problmes de balance des paiements aussi, l'empire Romain en avait. a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire, bien sr, mais ce ne sont pas des problme typiques de notre poque.

Le dbat nergtique, oui, c'est un grand problme d'avenir. Je dirais que la France est relativement bien arme, tant que son industrie nuclaire ne se fait pas saboter. 

Il y a toujours aussi les sempiternelles questions de distribution du revenu, d' quoi sert l'conomie, et j'en passe. J'aurais tendance  dire que le monde se complexifie plutt que de se simplifier.




> Pour la Grce a commence  partir svrement en sucette, la malnutrition commence  s'tendre de manire structurelle dans les classes populaires. Je sais pas si tu ralises le dlire ... C'est un pays de l'Union Europenne, considr comme faisant parti des pays riches, pas un pays du tiers monde, et de plus en plus de gens n'ont pas les moyens *de se nourrir*. Je ne sais pas comment a va voluer l bas, mais quand le peuple a faim, tout est possible.


C'est normal, ils on accept un plan du FMI, ce qui engendre toujours la faim et la misre. C'est l'erreur qui a fait tomber Suharto aprs 31 ans de dictature, il y a une raison pour laquelle les conomistes du FMI parlent de "douleur".

Ce qu'ils ne veulent pas admettre c'est que leur plan "souffrir aujourd'hui pour prosprer demain", a ne marche pas dans le monde rel, les meutes, le recul de l'ducation, les fractures sociales cotent beaucoup trop cher  rparer, lorsque c'est mme possible. Je rsume, Stiglitz a donn une explication plus longue et plus dtaille.

Aprs, le slogan qui a fait tomber le plus de gouvernements, a reste "du pain". Affamer le peuple finit toujours dans le sang, mais ne sous-estimons pas non plus la capacit du peuple  laisser une minorit crever.

----------


## Invit

Va falloir faire appel  Arlette Chabot pour contenir ce topic !

Ca part en live moi je vous le dit !

On se croirait en plein dbat politique l...

Ya plus important que a : ma vie  moi, mes opinions et puis c'est tout !

Je suis le seul a tre sens et  dtenir la vrit ici bas !

Alors coutez le seul et l'unique !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le dbat nergtique, oui, c'est un grand problme d'avenir. Je dirais que la France est relativement bien arme, tant que son industrie nuclaire ne se fait pas saboter.


Ou tant que : 
l'on a de bonnes relations avce les pays producteur de matriaux fissile...
l'on a les moyens de se le payer...

On dit que les matriaux utiliss en France ont des rserves, a l'allure ou on les consommes, de moins d'un siecle en nuclaire... Si ca se trouve, nos centrales, dans 30 ans, on aura plus rien pour les faire tourner, voir avant...

----------


## Invit

> Si ca se trouve, nos centrales, dans 30 ans, on aura plus rien pour les faire tourner, voir avant...


Moi j'ai prvu le coup j'ai branch un dynamo sur mon vlo et  moi seul je fournis l'lectricit de la ville. Franchement pas besoin d'EPO  :;): 

Ceci tant dit quand tu parles de l'allure  laquelle on consomme j'aimerais rebondir : en fait ici cela soulve un problme bien plus global qui est :

Y-aura-t-il assez de ressources pour toute la population terrestre ?

Tu me diras... Tant qu'il y aura moi et ma connerie il y aura forcment assez de ressources sur Terre.

Mais d'ici-l on aura trouv autre chose : ce qu'il y a de bien avec les tres humains c'est qu'ils savent s'adapter.

Bonne soire Messieurs, Dames !
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand je parle de l'allure a laquelle on la consomme, c'est parce que avec les pays mergeants qui demande aussi de l'nergie, le nuclaire va aussi connaitre sa hausse de prix lorsque trop de monde en voudra... Et ce n'est pas sur que nous auront plus d'argent que les autres a ce moment l...

Donc, quand on me parle indpendance energetique, je rigole bien(jaune) parce que je ne vois pas comment un pays qui mise 90% de sa production sur une nergie dont le matriaux premier est import... peut se prvaloir d'une quelconque indpendance...

Un lien d'explication par des colos(donc pas forcement pour le nuclaire, a prendre avec des pincettes...)
http://www.eco-energie.ch/content/view/134/26/

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah oui j'avais oubli que je payais 30/mois pour tomber sur des pages "erreur404" et des pubs et aussi de cliquer 50000 fois sur des liens avant de pouvoir tlcharger un freeware.
> Le trottoir sur lequel je marche ? Il a  peine la largeur d'une personne avec des bagnoles qui passent  20 cm de moi  50km/h.
> 
> Conclusion : j'ai pas intrt de buter sur une bosse sinon je tombe et me fais clater par une voiture.
> 
> Si c'est a la politique...


"Peut-tre" que tu as mal choisi ton maire. J'ai des trottoirs larges par chez moi, et il ne sont pas dfoncs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quand je parle de l'allure a laquelle on la consomme, c'est parce que avec les pays mergeants qui demande aussi de l'nergie, le nuclaire va aussi connaitre sa hausse de prix lorsque trop de monde en voudra... Et ce n'est pas sur que nous auront plus d'argent que les autres a ce moment l...
> 
> Donc, quand on me parle indpendance energetique, je rigole bien(jaune) parce que je ne vois pas comment un pays qui mise 90% de sa production sur une nergie dont le matriaux premier est import... peut se prvaloir d'une quelconque indpendance...
> 
> Un lien d'explication par des colos(donc pas forcement pour le nuclaire, a prendre avec des pincettes...)
> http://www.eco-energie.ch/content/view/134/26/


Tu as raison sur l'indpendance nrgetique, mme s'il me semble que la France a "un peu" plus d'influence sur le Niger que sur la Russie  :;): 

Je considrais le cas gnral, hors tensions gopolitiques particulires. Effectivement, un embargo est toujours envisageable sur une resource importe, mme si ce sera de plus en plus difficile  mettre en place dans un contexte de mondialisation. Cela dit,  moins d'avoir des ressources nrgetiques massives sur son territoirela France n'est pas dans ce casce n'est pas vraiment un argument contre un type d'nrgie donn. Les seules choses  faire sont de se constituer des stocks stratgiques et jouer le jeu gopolitique pour ne pas tre coup des imports.

Sur les stocksce qui est intressant c'est que ton lien cite l'IAEA, mais quand je vais sur leur site ce n'est pas la mme histoire: http://www.iaea.org/newscenter/news/2008/uraniumreport.html 

Aprs, l'IAEA sont logiquement optimistes. Cependant, entre le cycle du thorium, les FBR et le racteurs  MOX, les reserves de matires fissiles sont loin d'tre puises. Une crise "ds 2015" parait invraisemblablemais c'est vrai que a profiterait  ExxonMobile, les colos au lit avec les ptroliers c'est un peu fort tout de mme.

----------


## DonQuiche

Pour moi un rsultat sans surprise. Hollande qui gagne en n'ayant pas jou, ludant les sujets qui fchent en sachant qu'il lui suffisait de capitaliser sur le tout sauf Sarko. Il suffisait de ne pas dplaire et il a trs bien jou cette partition. Sarko qui se prend une vole, juste rsultat aprs ces cinq annes o bien peu est  conserver (demi-rforme des universits, taxe pro, statut auto-entrepreneur) et beaucoup de scandaleux (les cadeaux fiscaux qui ont plomb le budget sans rsultat, des rformes ducatives sans queue ni tte, la politique scuritaire mene aux faits divers, toute la symbolique Fouquet's, Roms, casse-toi-pov-con, l'hyper-agressivit et le mpris). Le FN qui peut envoyer mille mercis  Sarko : d'abord pour avoir cr l'UMP, ne laissant aucune autre alternative que le FN aux lecteurs de droite mcontents, ensuite pour avoir banalis toutes les ides de la famille Le Pen au point que personne ne sursaute quand elle propose de refuser de soigner ou d'duquer les immigrs. Un Mlenchon qui a fait une trs bonne campagne mais qui peine  convaincre les franais, un peuple plutt raliste, avec son programme "on rase gratis" et on pass socialiste. Il aura t  la fois port par la crise et bloqu par ses consquences et le ralisme auxquelles elles appellent.


Maintenant, comme  chaque lection, une chose me froisse : les tonnes de commentaires sur les franais idiots, les franais racistes, etc. Permettez-moi de clarifier deux ou trois choses : Vous vous effarez que 20% des franais soient racistes ? Mais voyagez ! Vous vous rendrez compte qu'il y a bien plus que 20% de racistes dans tous les pays, y compris en France. Le tout est de savoir  quel niveau et  ce titre la France est loin de l'tre autant que vous le pensez, surtout en comparaison des autres. Par ailleurs n'oubliez pas que dans le vote FN il y a aussi les lecteurs contre l'UE (elle tait la seule  proposer une sortie de la monnaie unique, si stupide cela soit-il, Sarko en anti-Schengen n'a bluff personne, Mlenchon s'affichait en pro-europen) et toute la masse des lecteurs de droite dus de l'UMP. Chacun accuse tous ceux qui n'ont pas vot comme lui de n'avoir rien compris et de n'avoir sans doute pas lu les programmes. Mais peut-tre bien qu'ils les ont lus et peut-tre mme les ont-ils mieux compris que vous ! Car en pratique la majorit, ceux qui ne lisent pas la presse, prtent tout de mme une oreille attentive, discutent, questionnent ceux qui savent, jettent un coup d'oeil, lisent les programmes. J'entends dire que les franais ne comprennent pas l'conomie. Mais qui la comprend bon sang ?! Il y a dix ans tout le monde, y compris nos leaders et la majorit des conomistes, affirmaient comme des veaux que l'euro allait nous profiter. Et le constat aujourd'hui est accablant et cette foutue monnaie est pour nous un boulet dont personne ne voit d'autre issue que "rengocier avec l'Allemagne" sans dire comment convaincre Merkel d'accepter et quelle alternative si elle refuse. Pmithrandir reproche aux franais de dclarer que la bourse sert  spculer. Et bien ? C'est bel et bien son premier usage aujourd'hui et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient vraiment  la masse en disant a, et a ne veut pas dire que 80% ignorent  quoi elle devait servir  l'origine et sert encore accessoirement. Au cours de cette campagne j'ai trouv que les franais se sont bien peu laisss abuser par les grosses ficelles des uns et des autres. Ils ont eu beau tirer leurs gros ptards, ils taient visiblement mouills au vu des faibles retours dans les sondages. Les franais sont un peuple finalement plutt sceptique et assez bien rd  la com', dont le vote est rarement sans calcul politique.

Le miracle de l'intelligence, c'est que nous pensons tous en avoir assez et bien plus que les autres.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais peut-tre bien qu'ils les ont lus et peut-tre mme les ont-ils mieux compris que vous ! Car en pratique la majorit, ceux qui ne lisent pas la presse, prtent tout de mme une oreille attentive, discutent, questionnent ceux qui savent, jettent un coup d'oeil, lisent les programmes.


Euh... Non.

J'tais sur le terrain,  militer pour un candidat, en dehors de la taxe  75% et du permis de conduire, les programmes des autres taient quasi-inconnus (si on excepte Cheminade et Mars, Dupont-Aignan et le franc). On m'a plusieurs fois dit "il faudrait qu'il parle de a, ton candidat" ou "Et il propose quoi sur a ?" avec comme rponse une variante de "Mais c'est crit noir sur blanc dans le programme, ma bonne dame !" suivi du "Mais pourquoi ils en parlent pas  la tl ou dans les journaux ?"

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sarko qui se prend une vole, juste rsultat aprs ces cinq annes o bien peu est  conserver (demi-rforme des universits, taxe pro, statut auto-entrepreneur) .


J'ajouterais les QPC  cette liste, mais en effet pas grand chose d'autre.

----------


## Bluedeep

> les colos au lit avec les ptroliers c'est un peu fort tout de mme.



Cette aliance objective et pas vraiment rcente (venant du moins d'une frange non ngligeable des colos -enfin des pastques, plutt) m'a toujours sidre.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je voulais revenir sur ce que certains ont dit ici lorsqu'ils ont dit qu'ils taient dus des dbats tlviss.

Mais de toute faon les dbats politiques ont toujours pour moi t plus ou moins une sorte de "tl-ralit" : ce qui compte c'est faire de l'audience : il y a des clashs, a gueule et c'est a que les gens aiment voir.

"Moi chui d'gauche", "Toi t'es d'droite" : c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet tout a, comme dirait _Tiken Jah Fakoly_ dans une de ses chansons.




> _Le pays va mal
> Mon pays va mal
> Mon pays va mal
> De mal en mal
> Mon pays va mal_

----------


## Golgotha

Si rien ne change en France, le FN sera au pouvoir dans 5 ou 10 ans.

----------


## JakRenegade

> Euh... Non.
> 
> J'tais sur le terrain,  militer pour un candidat, en dehors de la taxe  75% et du permis de conduire, les programmes des autres taient quasi-inconnus (si on excepte Cheminade et Mars, Dupont-Aignan et le franc). On m'a plusieurs fois dit "il faudrait qu'il parle de a, ton candidat" ou "Et il propose quoi sur a ?" avec comme rponse une variante de "Mais c'est crit noir sur blanc dans le programme, ma bonne dame !" suivi du "Mais pourquoi ils en parlent pas  la tl ou dans les journaux ?"


J'ai la meme experience que toi. Sauf que de mon cote, on ne militait pas pour un candidat, mais pour amener les gens aux urnes. te c'est affligeant le nombre de personne allant voter sans une once de connaissance sur le programme de SON candidat.

  Ma plus belle rigolade c'etait avec un monsieur d'une quarantaine d'annee. Il me dit, 
"je voterai pour le candidat qui proposera de nouveau emploi dans l'education ou la sante". 
Je lui dis "Francois Hollande l'a propose", il me repond 
"mais c'est un socialo, il aura jamais mon vote."

  Ca devoile beaucoup de chose : L'ignorance des gens quant au projet de chacun.
Et la neccessite de certains a ne pas changer de bord politique quelle qu'en soit les consequence...

----------


## Alvaten

Perso je suis pas surpris du tout. C'tait trs prvisible comme rsultat.

Par contre je suis assez surpris des remarques de nos forumeur qui disent "ceux qui votent FN sont des cons" (ou autre adjectifs sympathiques) sans autre forme de procs, d'aprs les chiffres je suis certains que nombreux membres du forum l'on fait. C'est aussi valable pour les autres partis d'ailleurs qui sont tous critiqus par certains, je vois pas le but de critiquer ce qui n'ont pas forcement vot comme vous vous l'auriez voulu, ca ne ferra pas avancer le shmilblick.

----------


## pmithrandir

> [*] J'entends dire que les franais ne comprennent pas l'conomie. Mais qui la comprend bon sang ?! Il y a dix ans tout le monde, y compris nos leaders et la majorit des conomistes, affirmaient comme des veaux que l'euro allait nous profiter. Et le constat aujourd'hui est accablant et cette foutue monnaie est pour nous un boulet dont personne ne voit d'autre issue que "rengocier avec l'Allemagne" sans dire comment convaincre Merkel d'accepter et quelle alternative si elle refuse. Pmithrandir reproche aux franais de dclarer que la bourse sert  spculer. Et bien ? C'est bel et bien son premier usage aujourd'hui et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient vraiment  la masse en disant a, et a ne veut pas dire que 80% ignorent  quoi elle devait servir  l'origine et sert encore accessoirement.


Je pense que comprendre la situation actuelle n'est pas simple, mais essayer de le faire sans la moindre base de connaissance, c'est peine perdue. Et c'est donner beaucoup de pouvoir  trs peu de personne.
En particulier, une fois que l'on a quelques notions d'conomies, on peut apprendre par nous mme les diffrentes tests faits par l'humanit.
On peut comprendre les implication de certaines dcisions.

Quand j'entends : 
Oui, mais les banques n'ont qu'a pas avoir dintrts, et j''aimerais que le livret A rapporte plus d'argent... dans la mme phrase... j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression que certains ont vraiment rien compris...

----------


## GPPro

> Perso je suis pas surpris du tout. C'tait trs prvisible comme rsultat.
> 
> Par contre je suis assez surpris des remarques de nos forumeur qui disent "ceux qui votent FN sont des cons" (ou autre adjectifs sympathiques) sans autre forme de procs, d'aprs les chiffres je suis certains que nombreux membres du forum l'on fait. C'est aussi valable pour les autres partis d'ailleurs qui sont tous critiqus par certains, je vois pas le but de critiquer ce qui n'ont pas forcement vot comme vous vous l'auriez voulu, ca ne ferra pas avancer le shmilblick.


Sauf que, au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu, le FN ne vhicule pas exactement le mme genre d'ides que les autres. Et cette banalisation,  laquelle tu participes pleinement par la nature de ton post, est juste  vomir.

Banaliser le FN n'est pas la solution, de mme que diaboliser ses lecteurs non plus.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sauf que, au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu, le FN ne vhicule pas exactement le mme genre d'ides que les autres. Et cette banalisation,  laquelle tu participes pleinement par la nature de ton post, est juste  vomir.


Pour ma part, il y a d'autres choses qui me font vomir : la haine de son pays qui suinte du discours de Meluche, par exemple, qui n'a pas l'air de te gner.

----------


## GPPro

> Pour ma part, il y a d'autres choses qui me font vomir : la haine de son pays qui suinte du discours de Meluche, par exemple, qui n'a pas l'air de te gner.


Premirement tu ne sais pas ce que je pense de Mlenchon. Deuximement je n'ai jamais entendu dire que dans ses discours "suintait" la haine de notre pays...

----------


## Golgotha

> Je pense que comprendre la situation actuelle n'est pas simple, mais essayer de le faire sans la moindre base de connaissance, c'est peine perdue. Et c'est donner beaucoup de pouvoir  trs peu de personne.
> En particulier, une fois que l'on a quelques notions d'conomies, on peut apprendre par nous mme les diffrentes tests faits par l'humanit.
> On peut comprendre les implication de certaines dcisions.
> 
> Quand j'entends : 
> Oui, mais les banques n'ont qu'a pas avoir dintrts, et j''aimerais que le livret A rapporte plus d'argent... dans la mme phrase... j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression que certains ont vraiment rien compris...


Enfin, quand on commence  s'intresser  la finance, on comprend vite que c'est un puis sans fond et qu'au final, seule les riches y gagne.

Avant "la crise", aucun conomiste n'a prdit que tout cela allait exploser, aucune alerte, rien.. alors si les experts en conomie n'arrive mme pas  prdire ou comprendre les marchs, comment voulez-vous que nous on y arrive ? Par exemple, question bte, pourquoi la BCE prte aux banques1000 milliards d'euro  1%, que les banques re-prtent  l'tat  3%, moi je veux bien mettre  disposition mon compte pour faire passer 1000 milliards  1% et les re-distribuer  2,5%  ::D:  il n'y a aucun problme..

Autre problme, l'Europe a adopt l'euro, gnial, sauf que pour que l'Allemagne s'en sorte bien, il faut que l'euro soit fort et que pour les autres pays, c'est le contraire, question : comment ont fait pour que tous les pays s'en sortent avec la mme monnaie alors que leur politique est diffrente ? rponse : une monnaie unique, une politique unique (fdralisme) ce qu'aucun pays n'est prt  accepter.. yeaaaah  ::ccool:: 

Autre problme, l'Amerique n'a jamais cach son protectionnisme : il rserve une part de ces marchs exclusivement pour lui et nous, ont est toujours au pays des bisounours..  croire que ce n'est pas bien de faire a, parce que c'est mchant tout plein. yeaaaah  ::ccool:: 

Sans parler de l'ultra-libralisme, de la fraude fiscale qui pourrait remplir des piscines olympiques de billets de banque ou du maintient dans les pays pauvres des peuples  un niveau d'tude ridicule pour viter que le cot de la main-d'oeuvre devient trop lev, la mondialisation c'est a aussi, une espce d'usine gante que deviens le monde, ou les pays sous-dvelopp doivent rester sous-dvelopp pour garantir aux grants leurs dividendes toujours plus grosse, aux prix de la misre de millions de gens.

Je ne suis pas partisan d'un parti politique, puisque a me dgote plutt qu'autre chose la politique, toujours la mme chose, toujours les mmes mensonges, tant d'affaire sous la table qu'on nous ressort chaque anne, tant de magouille  droite et  gauche !

La politique ne sert que la politique, la finance ne sert que la finance et qui s'occupe des humains?Des gens qui travail, des passionn, de toutes ces personnes qui se lvent chaque matin pour faire vivre tout un pays, j'adore l'humain, j'adore ce que les gens peuvent crer de leurs mains et de leurs passions, j'adore ces histoires d'homme et de femme qui ont fait notre pays, chaque franais  plus de valeur que tous ces politiciens qui ne savent mme plus que faire, que dire pour qu'on y croit encore, une fois de plus...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Enfin, quand on commence  s'intresser  la finance, on comprend vite que c'est un puis sans fond et qu'au final, seule les riches y gagne.


On y gagne aussi, quelques pourcentages minimes, amis on y gagne certaines chose... aprs, je pense que ce n'est pas non plus mirobolant et que l'on pourra mieux faire... Entre autre parce que des socits qui redistribue plus de 10% a leurs actionnaire, hors plu value... ca me parait impossible en vrai.

Y aurait peut tre quelques limites a mettre de ce cot l, quitte a se priver de certains financements.



> Avant "la crise", aucun conomiste n'a prdit que tout cela allait exploser, aucune alerte, rien.. alors si les experts en conomie n'arrive mme pas  prdire ou comprendre les marchs, comment voulez-vous que nous on y arrive ? Par exemple, question bte, pourquoi la BCE prte aux banques1000 milliards d'euro  1%, que les banques re-prtent  l'tat  3%, moi je veux bien mettre  disposition mon compte pour faire passer 1000 milliards  1% et les re-distribuer  2,5%  il n'y a aucun problme..


Avant la crise, aucun conomiste n'a trouv de tribunes pour l'annoncer. Parce que la veille de la crise, il y a des gens qui se sont fait plusieurs millions et qui ne les ont jamais perdus.



> Autre problme, l'Europe a adopt l'euro, gnial, sauf que pour que l'Allemagne s'en sorte bien, il faut que l'euro soit fort et que pour les autres pays, c'est le contraire, question : comment ont fait pour que tous les pays s'en sortent avec la mme monnaie alors que leur politique est diffrente ? rponse : une monnaie unique, une politique unique (fdralisme) ce qu'aucun pays n'est prt  accepter.. yeaaaah


Euro sans gouvernement conomique, et a fortiori un fdralisme, cest en effet peine perdu... Ou alors, on le met sous domination parlementaire...

A cot de ca, quand j'entends que l'euro ne sert a rien, venez voir les pays dEurope en dehors de la zone euro en dehors de lAngleterre... C'est des inflations de 10% dans certains pays... et l'euro est la monnaie de rserve.
En Roumanie, les prix sont affichs en euro pour les abonnements, les loyers, etc...



> Autre problme, l'Amerique n'a jamais cach son protectionnisme : il rserve une part de ces marchs exclusivement pour lui et nous, ont est toujours au pays des bisounours..  croire que ce n'est pas bien de faire a, parce que c'est mchant tout plein. yeaaaah


Ca je suis bien d'accord qu'un protectionnisme europen serait ncessaire. Et pas que contre lAmrique, mais aussi contre les rgime comme en chine qui profite de la main mise sur la population pour brader leur main duvre.

Une taxe base sur : 
 - la distance kilomtrique / dpense nergtique pour amener le produit
 - l'IDH du pays de provenance
 - les taxes qui nous sont imposes

Me semblerait lgitime.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Avant "la crise", aucun conomiste n'a prdit que tout cela allait exploser, aucune alerte, rien.. alors si les experts en conomie n'arrive mme pas  prdire ou comprendre les marchs, comment voulez-vous que nous on y arrive ? Par exemple, question bte, pourquoi la BCE prte aux banques1000 milliards d'euro  1%, que les banques re-prtent  l'tat  3%, moi je veux bien mettre  disposition mon compte pour faire passer 1000 milliards  1% et les re-distribuer  2,5%  il n'y a aucun problme..


Aucun conomiste ne l'a prdit? Premire nouvelle. Aucun conomiste ne l'a dit sur TF1 peut-tre (je ne mettrais pas ma main  couper l-dessus). a n'est d'ailleurs pas loin d'une rplique,  plus grande chelle, de la crise Asiatique de 1997, jusque dans l'lment dclencheur (bulle immobilire Thae en '97, bulle immobilire US en '08). 

La seule grande diffrence, c'est que les spculateurs n'ont pas litteralement attaqu le dollar ou l'euro (ce serait plutot la dette souveraine qui est spcule dans tous les sens aujourd'hui). Cette diffrence est due au statut de premire monnaie de reserve de l'euro et seconde monnaie de reserve du dollar, et aux volumes en circulation (rendant bien plus difficiles les manipulations de taux de changes).

Personnellement, je ne me souviens pas d'une poque o j'tais adulte et inconscient de la crise  venir. J'ai l'impression d'avoir "toujours" su que cela allait arriver. Pourtant je ne suis pas un brilliant conomiste, et je l'ai lu avant de raisonner dessus.




> Autre problme, l'Amerique n'a jamais cach son protectionnisme : il rserve une part de ces marchs exclusivement pour lui et nous, ont est toujours au pays des bisounours..  croire que ce n'est pas bien de faire a, parce que c'est mchant tout plein. yeaaaah


Les Amricains et les Europens se renvoient la balle sans cesse sur le protectionisme, mais les deux se valent  peu prs. La Chine est une autre affaire.

Par contre les Amricains sont beaucoup plus nationalistes et cela mne les consommateurs  payer plus cher pour des produits domestiques. Comme quoi, le nationalisme n'a pas que des mauvais cts.




> On y gagne aussi, quelques pourcentages minimes, amis on y gagne certaines chose... aprs, je pense que ce n'est pas non plus mirobolant et que l'on pourra mieux faire... Entre autre parce que des socits qui redistribue plus de 10% a leurs actionnaire, hors plu value... ca me parait impossible en vrai.


Sur ce point il a quand mme raison: quand l'argent est la matire premire, il n'y a que ceux qui en ont dj qui s'enrichissent.

Les _trickle-down economics_ ont t maintes fois discrdites. Ce qui ne les empeche pas de revenir priodiquement.



> Euro sans gouvernement conomique, et a fortiori un fdralisme, cest en effet peine perdu... Ou alors, on le met sous domination parlementaire...


L'euro a mis la charrue avant les boeufs. Il faudrait une politique financire unique, donc une fiscalit unique, donc une lgislation unique...donc un tat unique. 

La thorie tait de commencer l'unification par l'euro, mais si la monnaie unique finit par s'effondrer cela fera reculer la construction Europene. 




> Une taxe base sur : 
>  - la distance kilomtrique / dpense nergtique pour amener le produit
>  - l'IDH du pays de provenance
>  - les taxes qui nous sont imposes
> 
> Me semblerait lgitime.


Dans l'optique o le but est de permettre la comptitivit tout en preservant le niveau de vie, je pense qu'il faudrait surtout se baser sur la diffrence du salaire moyen et du salaire minimum ( parit de pouvoir d'achat) par rapport  un niveau de rfrence.

Malheureusement, cela devient un vritable casse-tte  mettre en place si l'on considre que le travail reprsente une part variable du cot du bien, et que le cot n'est pas le prix. Cela reste une ide intressant,  creuser.

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier que cela ferait augmenter les prix, donc qu'il faudrait augmenter les salaires ou voir une chute du pouvoir d'achat, au moins  court et moyen terme.

----------


## Golgotha

Facile  dire maintenant, si j'avais toujours su que cela allai arriv j'aurais plac 1000  sur leffondrement de l'euro avec un levier de 200 et je serais loin de l  l'heure ou on se parle...

Je vais quand mme regarder dans les journaux si la chute de Lehman Brothers (crer en 1850)  t prvu par quelqu'un.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Facile  dire maintenant, si j'avais toujours su que cela allai arriv j'aurais plac 1000  sur leffondrement de l'euro avec un levier de 200 et je serais loin de l  l'heure ou on se parle...


Heureusement que tu ne l'as pas fait: tu aurais perdu ton argent.

L'Euro est  1.313 USD aujourd'hui (et plus de 1.33 au dbut du mois) contre 1.319 au 1er Janvier 2007, donc avant la crise de la dette et la crise financire. Son minimum entre les deux tait autour de 1.20...comme effondrement, on a vu mieux.

P.S. Petite astuce pour se faire de l'argent avec les devises: tu tudie la courbe des taux de changes EUR/USD (ou un autre taux de change  peu prs stable). Tu estimes un taux de change moyen pour la priode  venir. Puis tu vrifies rgulirement les taux.

Si tu constates que l'EUR est au moins 1% au-dessus du taux attendu, tu convertis ta mise en USD. Ensuite tu attends que l'EUR est au moins 1% en-dessous et tu fais repasser tes USD en EUR. 

Avec un taux moyen bien estim, si tu fais une transaction tous les trois jours (donc une USD->EUR tous les six jours), tu peux te faire en un mois, avec 1,000 au dpart,  peu prs 105moins les commissions bien sr. Donc si tu estimes bien, ractulise rgulirement ton stimation, et que tu paies peu de frais bancaires, a peut devenir intressant.

Par contre a reste de l'amateurisme, accessible  quelqu'un qui a un vrai travail. Les professionels de la spculation font plusieurs transactions par jour pour optimiser leurs gains.

P.P.S. Le commerce des devises se fait aux risques et aux prils des participants. Raliser un profit demande des comptences et/ou de la chance. En aucun cas, MiaowZedong et/ou le Parti Cynique des Chats ne sauraient tre responsables de vos pertes. Spculer peut entrainer la damnation eternelle. Vous tes prevenus.

----------


## Golgotha

> Heureusement que tu ne l'as pas fait: tu aurais perdu ton argent.
> 
> L'Euro est  1.313 USD aujourd'hui (et plus de 1.33 au dbut du mois) contre 1.319 au 1er Janvier 2007, donc avant la crise de la dette et la crise financire. Son minimum entre les deux tait autour de 1.20...comme effondrement, on a vu mieux.


Je parle bien sr de la chute de l'euro durant la crise, de 1.6  1.2 en quelques semaines. j'aurais vendu ma position  1.3... et je serais devenu riche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Heureusement que tu ne l'as pas fait: tu aurais perdu ton argent.
> 
> L'Euro est  1.313 USD aujourd'hui (et plus de 1.33 au dbut du mois) contre 1.319 au 1er Janvier 2007, donc avant la crise de la dette et la crise financire. Son minimum entre les deux tait autour de 1.20...comme effondrement, on a vu mieux.


Surtout quand on compare  son cours de 0.82 en octobre 2000

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je parle bien sr de la chute de l'euro durant la crise, de 1.6  1.2 en quelques semaines. j'aurais vendu ma position  1.3... et je serais devenu riche


Sauf que le sommet  un 1.599 a eu lieu courant 2008 (lorsque la bulle immobilire a clat aux US) et la chute  1.2 a eu lieu mi-2010. 

33% de marge sur deux ans, ce n'est pas rien mais pour un spculateur prescient, "peu mieux faire". De plus, bonne chance pour persuader une banque de te prter assez d'argent pour spculer avec 0.5% d'apport personnel  ::P: 

Cela dit, rassure-toi: il y en a qui ont convertis leurs stocks de devises aux bons moments. Il y en a aussi d'autres qui se sont tromps.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Cela dit, rassure-toi: il y en a qui ont convertis leurs stocks de devises aux bons moments. Il y en a aussi d'autres qui se sont tromps.


Par dfinition (on s'aperoit d'ailleurs que c'est une notion avec laquelle beaucoup de gens ont un peu de mal concernant les march financiers).

----------


## Golgotha

> Sauf que le sommet  un 1.599 a eu lieu courant 2008 (lorsque la bulle immobilire a clat aux US) et la chute  1.2 a eu lieu mi-2010. 
> 
> 33% de marge sur deux ans, ce n'est pas rien mais pour un spculateur prescient, "peu mieux faire". De plus, bonne chance pour persuader une banque de te prter assez d'argent pour spculer avec 0.5% d'apport personnel 
> 
> Cela dit, rassure-toi: il y en a qui ont convertis leurs stocks de devises aux bons moments. Il y en a aussi d'autres qui se sont tromps.


Il y a eu une chute  1.25 en 3 mois, j'ai un peux gonfl avec le 1.2  ::mrgreen:: 
(07/2008 - 10/2008)

Mais, j'ai arrt de jouer sur les marchs, a marche pas pour moi  ::aie::

----------


## DonQuiche

> On y gagne aussi, quelques pourcentages minimes, amis on y gagne certaines chose... aprs, je pense que ce n'est pas non plus mirobolant et que l'on pourra mieux faire... Entre autre parce que des socits qui redistribue plus de 10% a leurs actionnaire, hors plu value... ca me parait impossible en vrai.


Les services bancaires, financiers et assurances reprsentent en France un tiers de la valeur ajoute. Prends s'il te plat le temps d'assimiler cette donne et ce qu'elle signifie, et de rapporter ce chiffre  ton besoin quotidien, ou celui de ton entreprise, pour de tels services. Belle disproportion n'est-ce pas ?

Alors de trois choses l'une : soit la valeur de ces services dans l'conomie a t grandement sous-estime et peu importent les usines, l'innovation, etc, puisque que 10% de gus sont responsables  eux seuls de 30% de la valeur ajoute, soit on m'aurait menti et les investissements sont au taquet, soit ces 10% ont capt pour leur pomme (enfin, celle de leur patron le plus souvent), la valeur ajoute cre par d'autres. Loin de moi l'ide de contester l'importance des services financiers pour l'conomie relle mais mon opinion est fate.

Quant ta maison te cote trois reins, ce sont eux. Quand ton patron limite les hausses salariales pour privilgier les actionnaires, ce sont eux. Alors  moins d'avoir un sacr paquet de pognon en produits financiers, il y a peu de chance que tu y gagnes, non.

----------


## goomazio

[hard troll]




> Avant "la crise", aucun conomiste n'a prdit que tout cela allait  exploser, aucune alerte, rien.. alors si les experts en conomie  n'arrive mme pas  prdire ou comprendre les marchs, comment  voulez-vous que nous on y arrive ?





> Avant la crise, aucun conomiste n'a trouv de tribunes pour l'annoncer.





> Aucun conomiste ne l'a prdit? Premire nouvelle. Aucun conomiste ne  l'a dit sur TF1 peut-tre (je ne mettrais pas ma main  couper  l-dessus)


Ca fait plaisir de voir que vous tes tous les 2 d'accord sur la thse de Golgotha qui est qu'on se fou de nous ! 

Parfois, mon papa, quand il stresse  propos d'une chose, me laisse dans le flou le temps de clarifier la situation... Ils font pareil, ils nous prennent pour des gosses ;D


Ok, il suffit de s'intresser, de se renseigner, c'est simple.  :;): 


Je viens de tomber sur un article super intressant et un autre, plus divertissant qu'autre chose : qui sera le premier  crier  la propagande ou "Sarko prsident!" et qui arrivera ensuite   convaincre les autres ? (faudrait dj que vous  jouiez le jeu, je sais...)

Avouez que vous avez du mal aussi  ::roll::  (peut-tre pas en ce qui concerne les exemples que j'ai choisis...)
[/hard troll]

----------


## Marco46

> Perso je suis pas surpris du tout. C'tait trs prvisible comme rsultat.
> 
> Par contre je suis assez surpris des remarques de nos forumeur qui disent "ceux qui votent FN sont des cons" (ou autre adjectifs sympathiques) sans autre forme de procs, d'aprs les chiffres je suis certains que nombreux membres du forum l'on fait. C'est aussi valable pour les autres partis d'ailleurs qui sont tous critiqus par certains, je vois pas le but de critiquer ce qui n'ont pas forcement vot comme vous vous l'auriez voulu, ca ne ferra pas avancer le shmilblick.


J'ai pas dit qu'ils sont des cons, j'ai dit que les lecteurs qui votaient Sarko en 2007 et qui sont retourns au FN sont "un peu cons". C'est pas pareil. En d'autres termes ils votent FN parce qu'ils sont dsabuss et qu'ils se laissent sduire par les sirnes de l'extrme droite mais savent-ils vraiment ce qu'ils soutiennent quand ils votent FN ?

Quand on est d'accord avec a :



> Sant : 
> Restaurer lquilibre des comptes sociaux en donnant la priorit aux Franais
> 
> Instaurer un dlai de carence dun an de rsidence continue en France et de cotisation avant de bnficier de tous les avantages de la Scurit sociale.2Supprimer lAME (aide mdicale dEtat) rserve aux migrants clandestins.3Crer un observatoire des droits sociaux des trangers et de lusage des conventions bilatrales de soins.


Quand quelqu'un est malade ou en souffrance physique quelconque, et qu'il est sur le sol d'une nation civilise, on le soigne. On se pose pas la question de savoir d'o il vient. Faut tre un barbare pour laisser crever quelqu'un chez soi.

Autres mesures sympathiques :

Rtablissement de la peine de mort.Carte vitale biomtrique obligatoire.Sortie de l'euro.Augmentation trs significative du budget de l'arme.Cration d'une garde nationale.

Je te parle pas de la politique familiale dont le but est de renvoyer les femmes au foyer  faire des gosses et la bouffe  leurs Jules.

Enfin bref.

En plus, une bonne partie des gens votant FN pensent voter contre le systme en place, c'est  dire une oligarchie d'un petit nombre de personnes se connaissant et ayant des liens et des intrts communs, mais le FN c'est quoi ?

Une entreprise de famille, ni plus ni moins.

Je vous conseille [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bcqzhwGaz8"]ce documentaire de Caroline Fourest[/ame] (vous noterez les commentaires haineux du posteur de la vido et de certains internautes) qui montre assez bien les choses en se basant notamment sur les tmoignages d'anciens frontistes qui ont quitt le navire, coeurs. C. Fourest a t attaque en justice par M. Le Pen sur ce documentaire.

Bref voil.

Je pense que tous les partis politiques sont  ct de la plaque mais le FN est de loin le plus dangereux de tous.

----------


## Marco46

> [hard troll]
> Je viens de tomber sur un article super intressant et un autre, plus divertissant qu'autre chose : qui sera le premier  crier  la propagande ou "Sarko prsident!" et qui arrivera ensuite   convaincre les autres ? (faudrait dj que vous  jouiez le jeu, je sais...)
> 
> Avouez que vous avez du mal aussi  (peut-tre pas en ce qui concerne les exemples que j'ai choisis...)
> [/hard troll]


Trs drle ce passage :




> 7) Si vous tes pour une gestion rigoureuse
> 
> Est-il besoin de remplir ce paragraphe ? Avec des dpenses hallucinantes et dmagogiques qui ne sont compenses par aucunes recettes, Franois Hollande avoue lui mme  demi-mot que son programme mettra le pays sur la paille. Les experts de tous les pays saccordent  prvoir lavenir de la Grce pour notre beau pays, en cas dlection de Hollande.


Et pour Sarko ?

Sarko on a des faits, quand le pays est endett il rduit les recettes (qu'il transfre aux riches) et il augmente les dpenses.

Ca c'est de la gestion les gars ...

----------


## unknow0

> Sarko on a des faits, quand le pays est endett il rduit les recettes (qu'il transfre aux riches) et il augmente les dpenses.
> 
> Ca c'est de la gestion les gars ...


c'est de l'excellente gestion au contraire! ... enfin pour son porte-monnaie et celui de ses amis riches ><
sinon je suis assez d'accord pour dire que les gens qui vote FN pour avoir du changement son un peu idiot. "on veux du changement votons ultra-conservateur" .. il y a quand mme un gros problme de comprhension la pour changer le systme il faut plutt voter pour un partie anti-systme justement (genre le NPA) mais bon ><

sinon pour revenir un peu plus au sujet, je suis un peu du de voir le FN devant le front de gauche, mais heureux de voir le PS devant l'UMP.
mme si se n'ai pas avec hollande que les chose vont changer au moins, je l'espre, sa ira dans le bon sens.

----------


## Bluedeep

> sinon pour revenir un peu plus au sujet, je suis un peu du de voir le FN devant le front de gauche,


C'est au contraire le seul point rassurant de cette lection. Mme si le programme du FN est absurde par bien des points (conomie ...autant que le le NPA) gerbant par d'autres, au demeurant peu nombreux (le cas de l'IVG), il est au moins positif sur la question de la gestion des flux migratoires (ce qui est,  j'en conviens, un peu lger pour faire un programme - bonne raison pour ne pas voter pour eux) alors que dans le cas du NPA, on a beau chercher, on ne trouve aucun point positif (idem pour Mluche, d'ailleurs)




> mme si se n'ai pas avec hollande que les chose vont changer au moins, je l'espre, sa ira dans le bon sens.


Je n'ose imaginer ce que doit tre le bon sens pour toi; drle ou  effrayant, j'hsite, mais certainement rien entre les deux.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Parfois, mon papa, quand il stresse  propos d'une chose, me laisse dans le flou le temps de clarifier la situation... Ils font pareil, ils nous prennent pour des gosses ;D


Dans ton cas, c'est assez justifi il me semble. Un gars qui a besoin d'un reportage pour dcouvrir qu'il existe un taux cible de chmage pour stabiliser l'inflation mrite ce qualificatif, non ? (cf. une autre de tes mmorables interventions).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quand quelqu'un est malade ou en souffrance physique quelconque, et qu'il est sur le sol d'une nation civilise, on le soigne.


Au frais du contribuable local ?  :8O:  amusant .... a tes frais si tu veux (c'est ton droit le plus strict, on a aucune raison de ten empcher) mais merci d'viter d'embringuer autrui dans tes considrations que je trouve pour ma part rvoltantes.




> Faut tre un barbare pour laisser crever quelqu'un chez soi.


Toi, tu es du genre  offrir l'apro  des cambrioleurs ? ah non ? si je comprends bien tes considrations ne sont vrais que de l'instant o tu mouilles autrui dans le financement de tes dlires ?


Autres mesures sympathiques :




> [*]Rtablissement de la peine de mort.


Peux de gens sont concerns, je ne vois pas o est le problme (par exemple, le permis  points est quelque chose d'infiniment plus rvoltant que la peine de mort). Au contraire, la sacralisation ridicule de la vie humaine, trait caractristique de notre triste poque, sera je pense le point qui nous fera mpriser par  nos descendants.




> [*]Carte vitale biomtrique obligatoire.


Oui, et ?



> [*]Sortie de l'euro.


En effet, et mme ce qui devrait tre mis en tte : l'Absurdit du programme du FN, celle lourde de consquence.




> [*]Augmentation trs significative du budget de l'arme.


L'absence de deuxime PA nous met en grande difficult en cas de crise internationale majeure pendant les priodes d'arrt du seul dont nous disposons. Jospin en tait conscient, lui.
A cot de cela, on pourrait sans doute rduire la voile sur le nuclaire stratgique, mais, malheureusement l'abandon (sans raison) du nuclaire tactique (programme Pluton dont le successeur Hades a t abandonn) pourtant sans doute plus adapt aux menaces protiformes actuelles nous oblige  conserver une capacit stratgique leve (qui aurait pu tre rduite avec une capacit plus limite de premire frappe tactique)




> [*]Cration d'une garde nationale.


ca .... c'est vrai que ...




> Je te parle pas de la politique familiale dont le but est de renvoyer les femmes au foyer  faire des gosses et la bouffe  leurs Jules.


Oui. L'alliance objective de l'imam et du cur.




> Je pense que tous les partis politiques sont  ct de la plaque mais le FN est de loin le plus dangereux de tous.


Pour ma part, jopterais pour le FdG, et de trs loin.

----------


## Marco46

> Au frais du contribuable local ?  amusant .... a tes frais si tu veux (c'est ton droit le plus strict, on a aucune raison de ten empcher) mais merci d'viter d'embringuer autrui dans tes considrations que je trouve pour ma part rvoltantes.


Tu trouves rvoltant de venir en aide  une personne en dtresse ?

Admettons qu'un travailleur sans papier se casse la gueule d'un chantier et se brise la jambe. Ta solution c'est de le mettre illico presto dans un charter pour son pays d'origine ?

C'est de la barbarie, pure et simple.

Quelle bonne raison pourrait faire passer la sant d'une personne sur le territoire franais, quelle que soit sa nationalit et sa condition de sjour, aprs une portion infinitsimale du portefeuille des franais ?




> Toi, tu es du genre  offrir l'apro  des cambrioleurs ? ah non ? si je comprends bien tes considrations ne sont vrais que de l'instant o tu mouilles autrui dans le financement de tes dlires ?


Non mais s'il se blesse je ne suis pas du genre  le laisser se vider devant moi sans rien faire. Contrairement  certains je ne suis pas un animal.




> Peux de gens sont concerns, je ne vois pas o est le problme (par exemple, le permis  points est quelque chose d'infiniment plus rvoltant que la peine de mort). Au contraire, la sacralisation ridicule de la vie humaine, trait caractristique de notre triste poque, sera je pense le point qui nous fera mpriser par  nos descendants.


Bon en fait tu joues au dbile pour me faire parler ou tu es simplement un inculte lambda caractristique de l'lectorat du FN ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Peux de gens sont concerns, je ne vois pas o est le problme (par exemple, le permis  points est quelque chose d'infiniment plus rvoltant que la peine de mort). Au contraire, la sacralisation ridicule de la vie humaine, trait caractristique de notre triste poque, sera je pense le point qui nous fera mpriser par nos descendants..


c'est pas faux, on pourrait faire d'une pierre deux coup, au lieu de faire sauter des points sur un permis on pourrait condamner  mort les chauffards...a serait vachement plus dissuasif...s'il reste des chauffeurs  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bon en fait tu joues au dbile pour me faire parler ou tu es simplement un inculte lambda caractristique de l'lectorat du FN ?



C'est bien la premire fois qu'on me qualifie d'inculte. Vu d'o a vient ....

Et, je ne connais pas l'lectorat FN "lambda" n'en faisant d'ailleurs pas parti : leur programme conomique, leur position sur l'IVG, etc....(mais mon "etc" n'a certainement pas le mme contenu que le tien)  les disqualifient compltement selon mes critres.

----------


## pmithrandir

En ce qui concerne la gestion budgtaire, je voudrais partager avec vous ce petit tableau... que je viens de me crer.

Total des soldes primaires


```

```

Le solde primaire, c'est le rsultat du budget de l'tat avant prlvement des intrts de la dette. Une bonne gestion doit s'approcher des 0, voir tre positive. (a plus forte raison lorsque l'on prend en compte la charge de la dette...)

Ce que l'on aperoit dans ce tableau, c'est que, sous couvert de bonne gestion, Sarkozy a t, et de trs loin le prsident le plus dpensier depuis 1974. Je n'ai pas les chiffres avant 1974, dsol.
A lui seul, il a quand mme crer plus de la moiti des ajouts de dettes  notre pays

Ce n'est pourtant pas la premire crise que l'on affronte, le choc ptrolier de 1974 tait bien plus grave, avec la paralysie presque complte du pays, mais c'est pass sans trop de soucis en comparaison de 2009-2011.


Pour moi, on a 2 candidats : 
 - un qui a montr qu'il tait incapable de s'occuper d'un budget
 - un qui n'a pas fait ses preuves...

Entre un incapable et un dbutant... je crois que mon choix est fait, je prend le risque du dbutant...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Entre un incapable et un dbutant... je crois que mon choix est fait, je prend le risque du dbutant...


C'est assez logique.

D'autant que le prsident incapable de s'occuper d'un budget tait pourtant ministre du budget dans un prcdent gouvernement ... (poste o il n'a pas fait des tincelles).

----------


## Aniki

> Au frais du contribuable local ?  amusant .... a tes frais si tu veux (c'est ton droit le plus strict, on a aucune raison de ten empcher) mais merci d'viter d'embringuer autrui dans tes considrations que je trouve pour ma part rvoltantes.


J'avoue qu'en lisant a, je sais plus quoi penser.
 la limite, que tu sois pas d'accord, je trouve a encore comprhensible (avis personnel, toussa), mais que tu trouves a rvoltant...  :8O: 
Moi a me fait halluciner. Et tu n'es pas d'extrme droite ! Mais qu'est ce que a doit tre alors les vrais extrmistes de droite.
Enfin j'ose imaginer que la majorit des votants FN le font plus par dsespoir que par profondes convictions.




> Peux de gens sont concerns, je ne vois pas o est le problme (par exemple, le permis  points est quelque chose d'infiniment plus rvoltant que la peine de mort). Au contraire, la sacralisation ridicule de la vie humaine, trait caractristique de notre triste poque, sera je pense le point qui nous fera mpriser par  nos descendants.


Heureusement que a ne concernerait presque personne, mais a n'est pas le point important. Juste le fait que le juge puisse se tromper devrait simplement banir cette ide.
Personne ne devrait avoir le pouvoir de droit de vie ou de mort sur autrui, pas mme un juge.

----------


## pmithrandir

A titre personnel, je pense que la mort devrait tre possible, mais uniquement- sur dcision du condamn  perptuit.
Mais d'un point de vue pratique, je pense que la population en viendrait vite a s'approprier ce droit pour rtablir la peine de mort.

Cela rsoudrait en partie le problme de libration de personnalit non r-insrable, certains d'entre eux tant conscient de ne pas devoir tre libr.

mais, entre a cause du doute qui existera presque toujours sur les raisons d'un meurtre, je suis contre le fait qu'une personne puisse dcider de la mort d'autrui... Ca me rappelle dailleur une image de franquin : 

Ides noires

----------


## GPPro

> J'avoue qu'en lisant a, je sais plus quoi penser.
>  la limite, que tu sois pas d'accord, je trouve a encore comprhensible (avis personnel, toussa), mais que tu trouves a rvoltant... 
> Moi a me fait halluciner. Et tu n'es pas d'extrme droite ! Mais qu'est ce que a doit tre alors les vrais extrmistes de droite.
> Enfin j'ose imaginer que la majorit des votants FN le font plus par dsespoir que par profondes convictions.
> 
> 
> Heureusement que a ne concernerait presque personne, mais a n'est pas le point important. Juste le fait que le juge puisse se tromper devrait simplement banir cette ide.
> Personne ne devrait avoir le pouvoir de droit de vie ou de mort sur autrui, pas mme un juge.


Au moins bluedeep a le courage de ses opinions. Parce que quand je vois le nombre de -1 sur certains posts alors qu'il est le seul  dfendre certaines ides...

----------


## Aniki

> Au moins bluedeep a le courage de ses opinions. Parce que quand je vois le nombre de -1 sur certains posts alors qu'il est le seul  dfendre certaines ides...


Effectivement, lui en a le courage !
Ca permet de discuter et de mieux comprendre le pourquoi du comment.
Avis aux moinseurs discrets.  :;):

----------


## Paul TOTH

> A titre personnel, je pense que la mort devrait tre possible, mais uniquement- sur dcision du condamn  perptuit.
> Mais d'un point de vue pratique, je pense que la population en viendrait vite a s'approprier ce droit pour rtablir la peine de mort.


le condamn  perpet aurais alors plus de droit qu'un malade en phase terminal  qui on refuse l'euthanasie ? c'est un concept  ::D:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Au moins bluedeep a le courage de ses opinions. Parce que quand je vois le nombre de -1 sur certains posts alors qu'il est le seul  dfendre certaines ides...


heureusement qu'on ne choisi pas le prsident par celui qui perd le plus de voix  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> A titre personnel, je pense que la mort devrait tre possible, mais uniquement- sur dcision du condamn  perptuit.


Dans ce cas c'est pas une peine mais plus une forme d'euthanasie.




> mais, entre a cause du doute qui existera presque toujours sur les raisons d'un meurtre, je suis contre le fait qu'une personne puisse dcider de la mort d'autrui... Ca me rappelle dailleur une image de franquin :


C'est pas seulement a, la Justice doit protger la socit, et pas venger les victimes. Du moins dans une nation civilise.




> C'est bien la premire fois qu'on me qualifie d'inculte. Vu d'o a vient ....


Certains de tes propos sont assez incroyables de la part d'une personne doue d'intelligence. Mais peut tre n'est ce que de la provoc.

Cette phrase par exemple :
"Au contraire, la sacralisation ridicule de la vie humaine, trait caractristique de notre triste poque, sera je pense le point qui nous fera mpriser par nos descendants."

Mriterait de plus amples explications, tant elle est tristement stupide au premier abord.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le solde primaire, c'est le rsultat du budget de l'tat avant prlvement des intrts de la dette. Une bonne gestion doit s'approcher des 0, voir tre positive. (a plus forte raison lorsque l'on prend en compte la charge de la dette...)


Non, pas forcment: sinon il n'y aurait aucun intrt aux banques, on grerait tout en devises. Une bonne gestion consiste  ce que les (dpenses+intrts) soient infrieurs aux revenus lorsque les emprunts arrivent  maturit, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait pareil.

Ce qui ne change cependant rien: Sarkozy a battu tous les records de dficits, ce qui a d'ailleurs t prdit. En 2007 son programme s'appuyer sur le financement le moins rigoureux de tous, except ceux qui prvoyaient une sortie de l'Euro (hors comptition, ceux l).




> Quand on est d'accord avec a :
> 
> 
> Quand quelqu'un est malade ou en souffrance physique quelconque, et qu'il est sur le sol d'une nation civilise, on le soigne. On se pose pas la question de savoir d'o il vient. Faut tre un barbare pour laisser crever quelqu'un chez soi.


Permirement, merci d'avoir un minimum de respect pour tes interlocuteurs. Je pense que mon pays fait partie des plus civiliss actuellement, en tout cas nous ne sommes loin d'tre les pires barbares. 

Pourtant notre loi correspond presque  la proposition de MLP sur ce point; nous ne demandons pas forcment de cotisations, e.g. un rfugi _en situation rgulire_ est ligible aux soins aux frais du contribuable mme sans travailler. Par contre, les immigrs clandestins ou les touristes mdicaux doivent payer leurs soins (enfin, des touristes mdicaux au Royaume-Uni, a serait tonnant ::aie:: ).

Nous avons un service de sant national: cela signifie qu'il prend en charge les nationaux, au sens large donc y compris les trangers rsidant lgalement dans le pays sur le moyen/long terme. Ces gens y contribuent aussi, selon leurs moyens. Il serait injuste qu'ils contribuent pour des personnes qui ne font que profiter.

Il est assez aberrant que n'importe qui puisse venir dans votre pays et tre soign  vos frais, mme s'il est l illgalement, mme s'il n'a aucune intention d'tre solidaire de votre population. C'est noble mais a fait vraiment pays des bisounours, et en priode de crise difficile  justifier.





> Rtablissement de la peine de mort


La peine de mort tue des innocents. En mme temps, lorsqu'on vide les prisons surpeuples avec des remises de peines, des rcidivistes vont tuer (et violer, blesser, etc) des innocents. 

Sans compter que cinq ans pour un viol et dix pour un meurtre, ce n'est peut-tre pas aussi dissuasif que le peine de mort; mais en fait on n'est pas sr que cela ait un rel effet. Mesurer ces effets sur le raisonnement d'un tueur, on ne sait pas faire.

Alors, tuer des innocents ou tuer des innocents, qu'est-ce-qui est mieux?

Personellement, je ne sais pas, mais je pense que tous ceux qui ont des avis bien tranchs sur la peine de mort se trompent srement.



> Carte vitale biomtrique obligatoire.
> Sortie de l'euro.
> Augmentation trs significative du budget de l'arme.
> Cration d'une garde nationale.


L a fait tout de suite  ct de la plaque. Une base biometrique pour les cartes vitales couterait cher et je ne suis pas sr qu'elle arrterait assez de fraudes pour tre rentable (surtout si les prix d'opportunit sont pris en compte). La sortie de l'Euro, avec des dettes libelles en Euros, se passe de commentaires. 

Pour les deux dernires proposition du FN, je pense que l'anti-militarisme primaire d'un partie de la gauche est davantage dogmatique que reflechie, mais dans la situation actuelle la France devrait avoir d'autres priorits dans lesquelles investir. Votre budget militaire devrait tre amplement suffisant sans rajouter des milliards, surtout que la "garde nationale" ne serait pas forcment d'une grande utilit militaire.

----------


## rawsrc

> la Justice doit protger la socit, et pas venger les victimes. Du moins dans une nation civilise.


Bisounours ?
La Justice est une force politique comme une autre...

----------


## ManusDei

> Sans compter que cinq ans pour un viol et dix pour un meurtre, ce n'est peut-tre pas aussi dissuasif que le peine de mort; mais en fait on n'est pas sr que cela ait un rel effet. Mesurer ces effets sur le raisonnement d'un tueur, on ne sait pas faire.


A a je peux rpondre. Il n'y a aucun effet dissuasif avr. Ca date un peu, mais il y a tout un tas d'tudes qui avaient t cites dans le livre "L'Abolition" de Robert Badinter.





> Alors, tuer des innocents ou tuer des innocents, qu'est-ce-qui est mieux?


Il n'y a quasiment pas de rcidive (je crois moins de 1%, sauf si je confond avec le viol+meurtre). Dans un cas l'acte est la responsabilit d'une personne, dans l'autre la responsabilit de la socit.

----------


## GrandFather

> Il est assez aberrant que n'importe qui puisse venir dans votre pays et tre soign  vos frais, mme s'il est l illgalement, mme s'il n'a aucune intention d'tre solidaire de votre population. C'est noble mais a fait vraiment pays des bisounours, et en priode de crise difficile  justifier.


Il y a un aspect crucial que vous ngligez tous, aussi bien partisans que dtracteurs de l'AME, c'est celui de la sant publique.

Est-il raisonnable, en dehors des seules considrations thiques et conomiques, qu'un pan entier de la population ne bnficie ni de soins ni de prvention en une priode qui voit la rsurgence de maladies infectieuses telle la Tuberculose ? Vous ne voulez pas payer ? Soit. Un conseil,  l'avenir vitez le mtro et les lieux publiques bonds...  ::roll:: 

Cette proposition du FN de supprimer l'AME est non seulement douteuse sur le plan moral, elle est carrment dangereuse.

----------


## GPPro

> L a fait tout de suite  ct de la plaque. Une base biometrique pour les cartes vitales couterait cher et je ne suis pas sr qu'elle arrterait assez de fraudes pour tre rentable (surtout si les prix d'opportunit sont pris en compte). La sortie de l'Euro, avec des dettes libelles en Euros, se passe de commentaires.


Surtout que la fraude  la carte vitale est marginale : quelques millions d'euros en tout. Attention aux chiffres balancs dans tous les sens par la droite : il s'agit d'estimation  la louche de la fraude globale  la scu et non juste sur la carte vitale.

Mais bon, taper sur les hypothtiques  fraudeurs, surtout si en plus il est maghrbin et polygame, a paye toujours auprs d'un certain lectorat (allez, lchez vous les -1 !). Bref c'est bidon, dans la droite ligne d'une bonne partie des propositions populistes des deux partis concerns.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> A a je peux rpondre. Il n'y a aucun effet dissuasif avr. Ca date un peu, mais il y a tout un tas d'tudes qui avaient t cites dans le livre "L'Abolition" de Robert Badinter.


Et tu crois vraiment que Badinter est une personne impartiale sur le sujet?  ::roll:: 
Trois fois  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> c'est pas faux, on pourrait faire d'une pierre deux coup, au lieu de faire sauter des points sur un permis on pourrait condamner  mort les chauffards...a serait vachement plus dissuasif...s'il reste des chauffeurs


Si on tait beaucoup plus svres avec les imbciles qui conduisent bourrs, ce serait vachement plus dissuasif oui. Parce que pour le coup, rien (sinon la btise humaine) ne peut justifier un tel comportement, qui a des consquences que l'on sait.

----------


## rawsrc

Tout a c'est bien joli (si, si) mais il ne faut pas quand mme oublier que le nerf de la guerre c'est l'argent. Et sans argent dans notre systme actuel, on est dans l'impossibilit de faire quoi que ce soit. 
Alors les belles penses (bien mielleuses), les intentions louables..., c'est de la dmagogie. Aucun politique n'avouera que le systme est  bout de souffle et que l'Etat n'a plus les moyens de ses ambitions. 
On est sur les vapeurs d'essence et comme c'est parti, cela ne devrait pas du tout s'inverser.
Trop d'Etat providence tue l'Etat.
40 ans  avoir des jolis ides mais nos chers politiques ont juste oubli une chose et pas des moindres, c'est que le monde entier joue contre nous. Aucun autre pays viendra pleurer sur notre sort une fois que l'on aura dgringol.
Alors si l'on ne serre pas les boulons vite, bientt il n'y aura mme plus de boulons  serrer...

Les annes qui s'annoncent vont tre dures de gr ou de force.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Attention aux chiffres balancs dans tous les sens par la droite : il s'agit d'estimation  la louche de la fraude globale  la scu et non juste sur la carte vitale.


Et toi tes "vrais" chiffres tu les sors d'o sinon de ton imagination?




> Mais bon, taper sur les hypothtiques  fraudeurs, surtout si en plus il est maghrbin et polygame, a paye toujours auprs d'un certain lectorat (allez, lchez vous les -1 !). Bref c'est bidon, dans la droite ligne d'une bonne partie des propositions populistes des deux partis concerns.


Tu trolles ou tu es rellement comme a? Parce que bon, c'est pas possible autrement?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bon en fait tu joues au dbile pour me faire parler


Oui, on adore exposer le niveau abyssal de ta logique et de ton argumentation sur ce forum, au cas o tu ne l'as pas encore remarqu. C'est marrant et a fait passer le temps.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et tu crois vraiment que Badinter est une personne impartiale sur le sujet? 
> Trois fois


Impartial, non. Mais suffisamment rigoureux pour choisir des sources solides, oui.

J'ai cit celui l car la rfrence est facile  trouver. Il y a eu d'autres tudes depuis, mais les rfrences sont moins connues, et je ne les ai pas en tte.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non, pas forcment: sinon il n'y aurait aucun intrt aux banques, on grerait tout en devises. Une bonne gestion consiste  ce que les (dpenses+intrts) soient infrieurs aux revenus lorsque les emprunts arrivent  maturit, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait pareil.
> 
> Ce qui ne change cependant rien: Sarkozy a battu tous les records de dficits, ce qui a d'ailleurs t prdit. En 2007 son programme s'appuyer sur le financement le moins rigoureux de tous, except ceux qui prvoyaient une sortie de l'Euro (hors comptition, ceux l).


En fait, je trouve que ces chiffres sont plus interessant car ils permettent de comparer des prsidents a peu prs a galit.

Quand sarkozy dit : c'est de la faut de ceux avant et de la crise, on voit bien que les interets ne jouent pas la dedans, et que la crise a bon dos...

Par contre, l'ampleur de la dette rduit la marge de manoeuvre, mais encore heureux d'aprs ce qu'on voit dans les dpenses avec quelques, trs peu, de gardes fou.

Pour la justice, c'est un ternel dbat.
Elle est bas sur la vengeance aux USA, et sur la protection de la socit en France.

C'est pour ca que cest moins "grave" en France de tuer sa femme sous le coup de la colre, que de tuer une inconnue dans la rue. Dans le premier cas vous n'tes pas toujours dangereux pour les autres(ca peut tre la consquence d'une lente descente aux abimes) alors que dans le second, on ne peut pas garantir la scurit des gens.

Et inefficacit des peines encourues font parties des premires leon de droit  la Fac.

Un prof l'expliquait en disant :  ce matin, je n'ai viol et tu personne. pas parce qu la loi ne me l'autorise pas, mais parce que je ne voulais pas le faire.

C'est exactement la mme chose lorsque des bourrs s'taient introduis dans un muss et avait abims des uvres d'art. La rponse du gouvernement le lendemain avait t : on augmente les peines encourues... Comme si les bourrs taient touchs par ce genre d'arguments.

Bref, pour les crimes graves ou fait sans conscience de l'acte, la peine n'a pas d'influence. par contre, elle permet de garder la personne en dehors de la socit pour normalement prendre le temps de prparer sa rinsertion... sic

----------


## GrandFather

> Et toi tes "vrais" chiffres tu les sors d'o sinon de ton imagination?


Ca, les chiffres (ou plutt les estimations), ils ne sont pas difficiles  trouver. Pour la source j'en ai choisi une qu'on pourra difficilement qualifier de repre de crypto-communistes...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hrungnir

> Personne ne devrait avoir le pouvoir de droit de vie ou de mort sur autrui, pas mme un juge.


Alors personne ne devrait avoir le droit d'avorter.
Personnellement, je ne comprends pas ceux qui s'indignent de la peine de mort et se flicitent des 200.000 vies/an (toutes innocentes pour le coup) prises pour satisfaire l'idologie "moderne".
Accorder plus de valeur  la vie de criminels rcidivistes qu' la vie de bbs innocents me semble tre signe d'un profond dsordre moral.

----------


## GrandFather

Ah, pas mal le rapprochement Peine de mort/IVG... On se rapproche  grand pas du point Godwin.  ::?:

----------


## rawsrc

> Alors personne ne devrait avoir le droit d'avorter.
> Personnellement, je ne comprends pas ceux qui s'indignent de la peine de mort et se flicitent des 200.000 vies/an (toutes innocentes pour le coup) prises pour satisfaire l'idologie "moderne".
> Accorder plus de valeur  la vie de criminels rcidivistes qu' la vie de bbs innocents me semble tre signe d'un profond dsordre moral.


Houl, quel parallle !!!
Ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose. Il ne faut pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes. L'avortement n'est pas considr comme un crime ( juste titre) dans la mesure o tu n'intentes pas  la vie d'une tre humain. C'est plus considr comme un amas de cellules, (certes en devenir), qu'un tre humain au sens juridique du terme (et scientifique aussi).
Aprs c'est uniquement un problme de sens thologique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A a je peux rpondre. Il n'y a aucun effet dissuasif avr. Ca date un peu, mais il y a tout un tas d'tudes qui avaient t cites dans le livre "L'Abolition" de Robert Badinter.


C'est bien ce que je dis: il n'y a aucun effet aver mais il n'est pas aver qu'il n'y ait aucun effet.

Nous ne sommes pas dans le cas de la theire de Russel: il serait plutot logique qu'il y ait un effet dissuasif, donc l'absence de preuve ne constitue pas une preuve ngative. D'autant que les tudes ralises sur la criminalit sont, dans le meilleur des cas, remplies d'approximations invitables mais dplorables.




> Bref, pour les crimes graves ou fait sans conscience de l'acte, la peine n'a pas d'influence. par contre, elle permet de garder la personne en dehors de la socit pour normalement prendre le temps de prparer sa rinsertion... sic


Pour les crimes sans conscience de l'acte, cela fait bien entendu partie de la dfinition. 

Par contre prtendre qu'il n'y a jamais d'effet de dissuasion, cela me parait compltement abracadabrantesque: rien qu'a titre personnel, je suis  peu prs certain que si le meurtre tait lgal, j'en aurais commis au moins un.

D'ailleurs, dans les socits o le risque encouru est la vendetta, plutt que l'intervention d'un tat disposant du monopole de la violence lgitime, on constate que le meurtre est beaucoup plus courant.

La question est plutot, est-ce-que la dissuasion a un effet linaire et continu, ou est-ce-qu'il y a un niveau plateau au-del duquel un chtiment plus sevre n'aura pas plus d'effet dissuasif? En comptant que l'influence ne sera sans doute pas la mme sur tous les criminels potentiels.



> Il n'y a quasiment pas de rcidive (je crois moins de 1%, sauf si je confond avec le viol+meurtre). Dans un cas l'acte est la responsabilit d'une personne, dans l'autre la responsabilit de la socit.


a par contre c'est faux: premirement, on ne connait pas le taux exact de recidive, surtout pour le viol (6% des viols dclars aboutissent  une condamnation, et chacun sait que beaucoup de viols ne sont pas declars). Donc, dj on traite de quelque chose qui n'est pas seulement inconnu, mais sans doute inconnaissable.

Deuximement, les taux de rcidive sur un an est effectivement d'environ 1% pour les crimes les plus graves. Mais plus on considre un priode longue, plus il augmente.

Ainsi des tudes qui suivent des criminels sexuels sur toute leur vie, trouvent 40% de rcidive pour les violeurs et 52% pour les pdophiles. D'autres tudes trouvent que les traitements psychologiques divisent par 6 les chances d'une rcidive pour les criminels sexuels (article intressant)

Le pourcentage de rcidives n'est donc pas norme mais le pourcentage de condamnations errones non plus. De plus, un rcidiviste n'est pas forcment un seul meurtre (ou viol, etc) commis; dans les cas extrmes un criminel peut avoir des dizaines de victimes. Dans l'ensemble il n'y a pas de raisons de penser qu'un nombre substantiel de vies serait sauves ni par la peine de mort ni par son abolition.

Globalement, au Royaume-Uni 74% des prisonniers librs retourneront en prison dans la dcennie qui suit. Bien sr, il faut aussi admettre un pourcentage non-ngligeable de rcidivistes qui ne sont pas  nouveau condamns, et que d'autres seront condamns  nouveau aprs plus de dix ans. On peut en conclure que la prison ne parvient que trs rarement  rhabiliter durablement les dtenus.

Quant  punir, j'avoue ne pas vraiment m'intresser  cet aspect de la justice. La justice rtributive n'est pas importante d'un point de vue utilitariste, mme s'il faut avouer qu'elle amne quand mme un certain apaisement  la socit, surtout aux victimes survivantes et aux proches de victimes.




> Alors personne ne devrait avoir le droit d'avorter.
> Personnellement, je ne comprends pas ceux qui s'indignent de la peine de mort et se flicitent des 200.000 vies/an (toutes innocentes pour le coup) prises pour satisfaire l'idologie "moderne".
> Accorder plus de valeur  la vie de criminels rcidivistes qu' la vie de bbs innocents me semble tre signe d'un profond dsordre moral.


Si l'on suit ton raisonement, il faudrait introduire la peine de mort pour masturbation. En effet, une dcharge de sperme peut devenir un tre humain, au mme titre qu'un embryon.

----------


## Marco46

> Pourtant notre loi correspond presque  la proposition de MLP sur ce point; nous ne demandons pas forcment de cotisations, e.g. un rfugi _en situation rgulire_ est ligible aux soins aux frais du contribuable mme sans travailler. Par contre, les immigrs clandestins ou les touristes mdicaux doivent payer leurs soins (enfin, des touristes mdicaux au Royaume-Uni, a serait tonnant).
> 
> Nous avons un service de sant national: cela signifie qu'il prend en charge les nationaux, au sens large donc y compris les trangers rsidant lgalement dans le pays sur le moyen/long terme. Ces gens y contribuent aussi, selon leurs moyens. Il serait injuste qu'ils contribuent pour des personnes qui ne font que profiter.
> 
> Il est assez aberrant que n'importe qui puisse venir dans votre pays et tre soign  vos frais, mme s'il est l illgalement, mme s'il n'a aucune intention d'tre solidaire de votre population. C'est noble mais a fait vraiment pays des bisounours, et en priode de crise difficile  justifier.


Cela se justifie simplement par humanisme, un concept visiblement absent chez bon nombre de personnes. Les droits de l'homme c'est bisounours ?

Vous avez un sens des priorits tout a fait effrayant.

Un gros +1 avec grandfather  propos des maladies et des virus, soigner les personnes en situation irrgulires peut se justifier exclusivement par le biais de la sant publique. Mais il s'agit malheureusement d'un argument purement utilitariste.

N'empche que je doute qu'un tranger en situation irrgulire aux RU qui se pte une jambe sur un chantier par exemple ne soit pas pris en charge et soign par le personnel de sant. Aux USA oui, mais il s'agit d'un pays barbare par excellence (tortures, dtentions arbitraires, etc ...)




> La peine de mort tue des innocents. En mme temps, lorsqu'on vide les prisons surpeuples avec des remises de peines, des rcidivistes vont tuer (et violer, blesser, etc) des innocents. 
> 
> Sans compter que cinq ans pour un viol et dix pour un meurtre, ce n'est peut-tre pas aussi dissuasif que le peine de mort; mais en fait on n'est pas sr que cela ait un rel effet. Mesurer ces effets sur le raisonnement d'un tueur, on ne sait pas faire.
> 
> Alors, tuer des innocents ou tuer des innocents, qu'est-ce-qui est mieux?
> 
> Personellement, je ne sais pas, mais je pense que tous ceux qui ont des avis bien tranchs sur la peine de mort se trompent srement.


En mme temps l'avis est ncessairement tranch, on est pour, on est contre, ou on n'a pas d'avis. Il ne reste que des raisons, forcment subjectives, il n'y a donc pas de vrit sur ce sujet, et partir du principe que l'on peut se tromper sur ce sujet est un non-sens. C'est un affrontement de valeurs, pas une analyse scientifique. Ce que je viens de dire est probablement trop complexe pour les capacits cognitives de Grafikm_fr et Bluedeep, veuillez m'excuser.

Pour ce qui est du reste, si la peine de mort tait une mesure efficace, cela se saurait puisqu'elle existe depuis la nuit des temps.

Au Moyen Age on coupait la main des voleurs, y avait-il moins de voleurs pour autant ?

Pour ce qui est des remises de peines, les juges peuvent se tromper. Et il est impossible de rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres, tu pourras faire excuter par l'tat autant de criminels que tu voudras a ne changera rien. Par contre tu peux rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres d'innocents faits par un tat, il suffit pour cela d'abolir la peine de mort.




> Alors personne ne devrait avoir le droit d'avorter.
> Personnellement, je ne comprends pas ceux qui s'indignent de la peine de mort et se flicitent des 200.000 vies/an (toutes innocentes pour le coup) prises pour satisfaire l'idologie "moderne".
> Accorder plus de valeur  la vie de criminels rcidivistes qu' la vie de bbs innocents me semble tre signe d'un profond dsordre moral.


Un foetus n'est pas considr comme une personne avant un certain stade de dveloppement. C'est pour cela qu'il y a une limite temporelle  l'avortement.




> Oui, on adore exposer le niveau abyssal de ta logique et de ton argumentation sur ce forum, au cas o tu ne l'as pas encore remarqu. C'est marrant et a fait passer le temps.


Et aprs on vient me parler de respect -_-

----------


## rawsrc

Attends on est pas dans un dbat technique avec un but prcis ; laisses donc les gens s'invectiver, a relve du dbat pur et simple. 
Et la libert d'expression !?!!??

----------


## GPPro

> Attends on est pas dans un dbat technique avec un but prcis ; laisses donc les gens s'invectiver, a relve du dbat pur et simple. 
> Et la libert d'expression bordel !?!!??


Balancer des affirmations sans aucune preuve, prendre les gens de haut de faon limite en rclamant des preuves sur tout ce qu'ils disent ne fait pas avancer le dbat, a le pollue uniquement.

----------


## GPPro

> Pour ce qui est du reste, si la peine de mort tait une mesure efficace, cela se saurait puisqu'elle existe depuis la nuit des temps.
> 
> Au Moyen Age on coupait la main des voleurs, y avait-il moins de voleurs pour autant ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est des remises de peines, les juges peuvent se tromper. Et il est impossible de rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres, tu pourras faire excuter par l'tat autant de criminels que tu voudras a ne changera rien. Par contre tu peux rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres d'innocents faits par un tat, il suffit pour cela d'abolir la peine de mort.
> 
> 
> 
> Un foetus n'est pas considr comme une personne avant un certain stade de dveloppement. C'est pour cela qu'il y a une limite temporelle  l'avortement.
> ...


De toute faon, l'argumentaire anti-peine de mort peut se rsumer  un seul mot : USA.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Un foetus n'est pas considr comme une personne avant un certain stade de dveloppement. C'est pour cela qu'il y a une limite temporelle  l'avortement.


Absoluement pas.

la loi franaise est trs claire.
Un ftus n'a aucune existence de personne lgale. 
Il n'en a qu'aprs la naissance, si il est viable.
Dans le cas contraire, il n'est considr que comme du dchet organique.

La limitation des 12 semaines  pour l'avortement sont pour garantir la scurit de la mre, et non du ftus (plus on attend, plus le danger est grand).

Cela a pos des problmes psychologique, par exemple parce que les b mort ns taient normalement destins  la poubelles / l'incinration a cause des procdures sanitaires des hpitaux. Maintenant, je crois que l'on a une procdure spciale pour procder  un enterrement.
Il tait aussi question de donner un acte de naissance / dcs dans la foule, ce qui n'tait pas le cas auparavant.
mais ici, on touche aux contradictions entre les besoins psychologique, et la loi qui veut protger non seulement l'enfant et sa mre, mais aussi tous les praticiens autour.

Et donner une existence lgale a un ftus revient a autoriser pas mal de procdures juridiques contre les mres, ou contre les mdecins.

Un mari de femme qui fume pourrait attaquer sa femme en justice pour mise en danger. L'tat pourrait dailleur le faire aussi.
Un mdecin qui procderait a un avortement tardif pour sauver la mre, ou qui choisirait de sacrifier le bb  la naissance pourrait tre poursuivi pour homicide...

Bref, la situation est loin d'tre simple d'un point de vue tique, mais la loi elle est trs claire.

(ca sert une copine en droit  :;):  Je vous conseille, c'est instructif !!)



Pour ce qui est de l'AME, il y a plusieurs pans...
 - les maladies infectieuses et transmissibles doivent pour moi tre soignes
 - les urgences doivent tre assures. (y compris les soins pour un membre cass, etc...) ca ne coute dailleur pas beaucoup plus cher, voir pas plus cher, et on vient rarement se casser la jambe en France volontairement...

En revanche, les traitements de fond type sida, cancer, etc... je ne pense pas que ca soit normal de les assurer. 
Les oprations peuvent bien sur tre effectues dans notre pays, mais aux frais du requrant.

A cot de cela, j'avais une amie letonnienne, qui s'est retrouv avec un empoisonnement du sang. En observation 2 jours a Paris(elle tait erasmus) la facture de 6000 euros est venue juste aprs.
Europenne, en situation rgulire, c'est son assurance personnelle qui a du payer la note. On tait pourtant dans l'urgence vitale.
On est pas si gnreux, il ne fut pas croire tout se que dit sarko, et encore moins le FN sur ce point.

----------


## Hrungnir

> Ah, pas mal le rapprochement Peine de mort/IVG... On se rapproche  grand pas du point Godwin


Au nom de quoi s'indigner de la peine de mort ? La valeur d'une vie humaine.
Au nom de quoi s'indigner de l'IVG ? La valeur d'une vie humaine.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu voques le point Godwin, je n'ai trait personne de nazi. Mais si tu y tiens, tu peux te renseigner sur l'eugnisme souhait par les nazis et mis en place dans nos belles dmocraties, sur les chances infimes de survie d'un bb trisomique, malade (mucoviscidose, etc). La seule diffrence c'est que a n'est pas fait au nom d'un discours abject de race pure mais simplement au nom d'un confort personnel (dans les faits a revient au mme).



> L'avortement n'est pas considr comme un crime ( juste titre) dans la mesure o tu n'intentes pas  la vie d'une tre humain. C'est plus considr comme un amas de cellules, (certes en devenir), qu'un tre humain au sens juridique du terme (et scientifique aussi).


Une commodit lgislative ne fait pas une vrit anthropologique.
La ralit scientifique est que le ftus est un tre vivant avec toutes les caractristiques d'un tre vivant.
Mme sur le plan juridique les choses ne sont pas si claires, puisque le droit franais (arrt de la cour de cassation) reconnait le statut d'tres vivants  des ftus morts in utero ou aprs IVG (avec inscription tat civil, obsques, etc)
Selon toi, a quel moment exactement l'"amas de cellules" devient, *pouf* un tre humain ? 
Les progrs de la science font qu'un bb prmatur est viable de plus en plus tt. Pourra-ton continuer indfiniment  tuer des "choses" qui peuvent vivre mme sans leur mre ? 



> Si l'on suit ton raisonement, il faudrait introduire la peine de mort pour masturbation. En effet, une dcharge de sperme peut devenir un tre humain, au mme titre qu'un embryon.


J'ose esprer qu'il s'agit d'une forme de plaisanterie (de mauvais got). Sinon revoir les programmes de biologie (de collge a devrait suffire) sur la fcondation (gamtes mles et femelles...) qui est l'apparition de la vie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> la loi franaise est trs claire.
> Un ftus n'a aucune existence de personne lgale. 
> Il n'en a qu'aprs la naissance, si il est viable.
> Dans le cas contraire, il n'est considr que comme du dchet organique.


Regarde "infans conceptus" dans un dictionnaire juridique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De toute faon, l'argumentaire anti-peine de mort peut se rsumer  un seul mot : USA.


Non y a aussi le Japon par exemple. Ou alors ils ont un statut spcial?

----------


## rawsrc

> Une commodit lgislative ne fait pas une vrit anthropologique.


Ah parce que toi tu connais la vrit anthropologique ?!!??




> Selon toi, a quel moment exactement l'"amas de cellules" devient, *pouf* un tre humain ?


Bien malin celui qui a la rponse. En forant le trait c'est comme si tu me demandais  partir de quel moment un vulgaire bout de code devient un programme (notes le rapport avec le topic du site  ::ptdr:: )
Dans l'histoire humaine, des tas de dogmes pris pour des vrits absolues se sont effondrs avec la science. Cela ne me pose pas plus de problmes que a, si un jour la science prouve l'humanit d'un amas de cellule. Mais tant que la preuve n'est pas l, il n'y a pas de raison  donner raison  un parti plus qu' un autre. 




> Les progrs de la science font qu'un bb prmatur est viable de plus en plus tt. Pourra-ton continuer indfiniment  tuer des "choses" qui peuvent vivre mme sans leur mre ?


Leur survie est lie  la connaissance des processus biologiques qui les rgissent et donc  la science. Sans science, pas de survie. En consquence, je dirais plutt que c'est  la science de trancher et pas forcment aux socits civiles.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Regarde "infans conceptus" dans un dictionnaire juridique.


Sans aller jusqu'au dictionnaire juridique, c'est pas mal expliquer ici : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personn...sonnalit.C3.A9

Effectivement, un enfant conu peut avoir des droits,  la condition qu'il naisse viable... ce qui n'est pas rien tout de mme.

Ca n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour l'IVG.
Il n'y a pas d'homicide possible sur un foetus (ca a t cass par toutes les juridictions)
C'est a la base prvu pour les hritges / legs, etc... pour ne pas lser l'enfant  naitre dont le pre mourrait par exemple...( ou si on y rflchit dont la mre mourrait avant que l'enfant ne soit n...)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Au Moyen Age on coupait la main des voleurs, y avait-il moins de voleurs pour autant ?


Ben disons que aprs avoir coffr et pendu des criminels pendant 600 ans en Angleterre, ils sont arrivs  une socit o les policiers n'avaient pas besoin d'une arme pour faire la loi. 




> Pour ce qui est des remises de peines, les juges peuvent se tromper. Et il est impossible de rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres, tu pourras faire excuter par l'tat autant de criminels que tu voudras a ne changera rien.


Rduire  zro non, le rduire tout court, tu peux.




> Par contre tu peux rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres d'innocents faits par un tat, il suffit pour cela d'abolir la peine de mort.


Et nourrir des criminels finis (parce que bon, pour se faire condamner  mort faut quand mme le faire) jusqu' la fin de leurs jours aux frais du contribuable? Non merci, ce sera sans moi.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ca n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour l'IVG.
> Il n'y a pas d'homicide possible sur un foetus (ca a t cass par toutes les juridictions)


Parce qu'il y a une pression politique monumentale derrire, tout simplement. Un juge qui dans les annes Weil prendrait une dcision contraire aurait t un cadavre politique. Ou rel avec un peu moins de bol.




> C'est a la base prvu pour les hritges / legs, etc... pour ne pas lser l'enfant  naitre dont le pre mourrait par exemple...( ou si on y rflchit dont la mre mourrait avant que l'enfant ne soit n...)


Ben videmment, vu que a remonte au droit romain, et ils ont pas pens  inclure les IVG dans le tas.  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Cela se justifie simplement par humanisme, un concept visiblement absent chez bon nombre de personnes. Les droits de l'homme c'est bisounours ?


Les drois de l'homme en tant que contrat social, c'est tout  fait raisonable. Sauf qu'un contrat social requiert le consentement et la participation de toutes les parties.

Les droits de l'homme immanents, universels, inalinables et sans contreparties appartiennent au pays des bisounours.



> Vous avez un sens des priorits tout a fait effrayant.
> 
> Un gros +1 avec grandfather  propos des maladies et des virus, soigner les personnes en situation irrgulires peut se justifier exclusivement par le biais de la sant publique. Mais il s'agit malheureusement d'un argument purement utilitariste.


L'expulsion et la quarantaine marchent bien pour viter la contagion.

Maitenant, si ce sont des personnes qui doivent rester lgalement au moins le temps d'un procdure (expulsion, appel d'une demande d'asyle rejete, etc) il vaut mieux les soigner pendant qu'ils sont encore lgalement prsents. Par contre s'ils n'ont plus le droit d'tre l on les enlve du pays.



> N'empche que je doute qu'un tranger en situation irrgulire aux RU qui se pte une jambe sur un chantier par exemple ne soit pas pris en charge et soign par le personnel de sant. Aux USA oui, mais il s'agit d'un pays barbare par excellence (tortures, dtentions arbitraires, etc ...)


Une jambe casse relve d'un traitement urgent, donc le clandestin sera trait (sans traitements supplmentaires lctifs) d'abord mais devra payer ensuite (dans la mesure de ce qui est recouvrable). Cela dit, c'est la pratique et les us du pays qui veulent cela. Lgalement, c'est  l'administration mdicale de choisir de le soigner ou pas, il n'a pas un droit  ces soins.

Dans tous les cas, soit il satisfait aux critres de regularisation/naturalisation, soit il est expuls ds qu'il peut voyagerenfin, plutot aprs la fin des appels en pratique. 




> En mme temps l'avis est ncessairement tranch, on est pour, on est contre, ou on n'a pas d'avis. Il ne reste que des raisons, forcment subjectives, il n'y a donc pas de vrit sur ce sujet, et partir du principe que l'on peut se tromper sur ce sujet est un non-sens. C'est un affrontement de valeurs, pas une analyse scientifique. Ce que je viens de dire est probablement trop complexe pour les capacits cognitives de Grafikm_fr et Bluedeep, veuillez m'excuser.


Si l'on se comporte rationellement, c'est une analyse scientifique  faire. On ne peut pas tout faire parfaitement, donc, il faut faire ce qui donne les meilleurs rsultatset comme on ne peut pas le dire dans ce cas, il n'y pas de raison de changer ce que l'on fait actuellement.



> Pour ce qui est des remises de peines, les juges peuvent se tromper. Et il est impossible de rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres, tu pourras faire excuter par l'tat autant de criminels que tu voudras a ne changera rien. Par contre tu peux rduire  zro le nombre de meurtres d'innocents faits par un tat, il suffit pour cela d'abolir la peine de mort.


Je pense que tu es tout autant mort si tu es tu par un tat ou par un particulier.




> J'ose esprer qu'il s'agit d'une forme de plaisanterie (de mauvais got). Sinon revoir les programmes de biologie (de collge a devrait suffire) sur la fcondation (gamtes mles et femelles...) qui est l'apparition de la vie.


Tout simplement: non, tu te trompes.

Un embryon n'assure pas ses propres fonctions vitales. Il n'a aucune autonomie, mme brve, en-dehors de l'uterus de sa mre. Il n'est pas vivant, selon toutes les dfinitions admises de la vie.

Lorsque la grossesse approche de son terme le foetus devient vivant, c'est  dire que ses propre processus biologiques dmarrent et pourraint le maintenir en vie au moins brvement en dehors de l'uterus, comme c'est le cas pours les bbs prmaturs. Cependant, les IVG ne portent pas (ou trs rarement, lorsqu'il s'agit de sauver la mre) sur des tres vivants.

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'expulsion et la quarantaine marchent bien pour viter la contagion.


Justement non, ca ne fonctionne pas.

Mettons que vous soyez bien malade.
Vous tes en situation irrgulire et vous savez que si vous mettez les pieds a l'hopital, c'est direct retour  la maison, vous avez plusieurs choix : 
 - soit vous adresser  des mdecins, en liquide, y compris pour les mdocs pour ne pas que ca se sache.
 - laisser faire le temps, aprs tout, ca passera surement.

Quand on ajoute une grande prcarit conomique, on arrive a une majorit de gens qui restent malade, parfois pour des choses bnignes, et qui deviennent des vritables dangers pour autrui.

Alors que si vous leur donnez un traitement sans trop poser de question, ils viendront se faire soigner, et ca ira trs bien pour tous les autres.

Aprs, je le rpte, les dpense d'urgence et de soin infectieux, je suis pour.
Les dpenses de maladie longue dure, les oprations planifie, etc... je n'approuve pas.
vacciner un sans papier ou lui filer un mdicament pour contenir une infection, ca me parait du bon sens...

----------


## GrandFather

> L'expulsion et la quarantaine marchent bien pour viter la contagion.


Je te rassure, l'expulsion marche dj trs bien, malade ou non. Maintenant si tu demandes en plus aux professionnels de sant et aux hpitaux qui prennent en charge ces gens de faire le boulot de la prfecture et des services de l'tat pour l'immigration, je doute qu'ils soient franchement d'accord... D'autant que les bnficiaires de l'AME ne sont pas tous des clandestins, il y a aussi des gens en attente de rgularisation.




> Pour ce qui est de l'AME, il y a plusieurs pans...
>  - les maladies infectieuses et transmissibles doivent pour moi tre soignes
>  - les urgences doivent tre assures. (y compris les soins pour un membre cass, etc...) ca ne coute dailleur pas beaucoup plus cher, voir pas plus cher, et on vient rarement se casser la jambe en France volontairement...
> 
> En revanche, les traitements de fond type sida, cancer, etc... je ne pense pas que ca soit normal de les assurer.


 :8O:  Pourtant, le Sida, comme maladie infectieuse et contagieuse a se pose l !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pourtant, le Sida, comme maladie infectieuse et contagieuse a se pose l !


Le sida n'est pas guerissable, donc soigner ne sert qu'a prolonger la vie, pas a rduire un foyer infectieux.

Soigner un malade du sida ne mettra pas plus la population franaise en scurit, au contraire puisque l'on voit des gens venir rien que pour cela.

----------


## rawsrc

> Pourtant, le Sida, comme maladie infectieuse et contagieuse a se pose l !


Il n'est pas prvu qu'ils aient le temps d'avoir des rapports sexuels avant leur explusion, voyons, voyons...

----------


## GrandFather

> Le sida n'est pas guerissable, donc soigner ne sert qu'a prolonger la vie, pas a rduire un foyer infectieux.


Certes il n'est pas gurissable mais, ayant la particularit de s'attaquer au systme immunitaire, il favorise la propagation de maladies infectieuses opportunistes, dont pneumonies et tuberculose.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le sida n'est pas guerissable, donc soigner ne sert qu'a prolonger la vie, pas a rduire un foyer infectieux.


Soigner sert aussi  limiter la contagion. On commence  avoir suffisamment de recul sur le SIDA, et certaines tudes (en Suisse en particulier) montrent que des malades dont la charge virale est indtectable (merci les mdocs) ne sont plus des contaminants potentiels.

Une autre tude est encore en cours, mais tend  dmontrer qu'avec un dpistage+soins de masse, on enraye la contamination, donc  terme on se dbarrasse du virus (aprs la mort de tous les porteurs).

D'ailleurs, on se rend compte maintenant qu'il est possible d'avoir une vie longue et quasi-normale, mme sropositif.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est pas faux... mais a mon avis, on entre dans les cas ou la personne n'a rien a faire en France.

Je vois l'AME comme une manire de protger la France des propagations dinfections, pas une charit aux pauvres (ou pas trop pauvres) du monde entier.

Si la personne est diagnostique du SIDA, pour moi ou la soigne pour les symptmes de la maladie qui en a profit, et on la met au plus vite dans un avion... on a rien a gagner  la garder, et tout  y perdre, puisque par dfinition il sera un vecteur constant de maladies...

Et si on ne soigne pas les malades du sida, on rduira d'autant l'arrive de ceux qui ne viennent que pour se faire soigner.

----------


## ManusDei

Dans un monde idal, l'OMS financerait ce genre de choses (car les maladies infectieuses ne reconnaissent pas les frontires), au lieu que chaque tat fasse sa tambouille.

----------


## Aniki

Avant mme de se poser ce genre de question (nanmoins tout  fait lgitimes), il y a des choses plus aberrantes  traiter, qui doivent srement bouffer au moins autant de pognon (dsol j'ai pas vrifier).
Genre Mdiator. Je ne cite que lui car c'est l'exemple le plus connu mais c'est loin d'tre le seul. Donc dj faire en sorte que les industriels ne se goinfre pas sur la scu, surtout si c'est au dtriment de la population.
On devrait d'abord s'assurer de l'indpendance des hauts placs par rapport aux industriels de la sant avec des contrles beaucoup plus stricts.
Ben tiens, justement, l on pourrait augmenter les peines encourrues.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, l'AME, c'est 1/2 milliard d'euros de budget, constamment explos.

Avec des abus des pauvres africains, mais aussi des gens de pays dvelopps(USA par exemple) qui viennent chez nous se faire soigner...

Et oui, il y a des conomies a faire du cot des mdicaments.

je me souviens de l'exemple de Lula qui, encore pour le SIDA, avait taper du poing sur la table en demandant des ristourne sur els prix des mdicaments.
(le sida est soign gratuitement au brsil d'aprs ce que je sais)
ca donne a peu prs ca : 
Lulla : je veux des rductions sur le prix des medoc
Les firmes pharmaceutiques : ok, voila 10%
Lulla : je veux 75% de rduction, ou je fis un gnrique chez moi, et amusez vous avec l'OMC pour me condamner...
Les firmes : ok, voila 50% de rduction.

Bref, l'ide est de montrer qu'un peuple est souverain, et que l'on a un pouvoir d'autant plus grand qu'on tape fortement sur la table...

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est pas faux... mais a mon avis, on entre dans les cas ou la personne n'a rien a faire en France.


Ce sont deux aspects compltement dconnects ; les questions de sant publique n'ont pas  tre impacts par la politique migratoire (et ses dfaillances, dont l'AME est justement une illustration), pas plus que cette dernire ne se dfinit par rapport  la premire.

Il faut laisser au FN le choix (douteux) de tout mlanger, quitte  produire des propositions aberrantes de ce genre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce sont deux aspects compltement dconnects ; les questions de sant publique n'ont pas  tre impacts par la politique migratoire (et ses dfaillances, dont l'AME est justement une illustration), pas plus que cette dernire ne se dfinit par rapport  la premire.


Justement, si, ce sont des aspects connects. Si tu as besoin d'une opration que tu ne peux pas payer, et que tu sais qu'en (France/UK/autre pays) on soigne les clandestins gratuitement, il est trs tentant pour toi d'entrer illgalement dans ce pays, pour tre oper et ensuite expuls. 

Cela revient  faire du tourisme mdical pour le prix d'un aller simple, et comme le signale PMithrandir il y a aussi des personnes originaires de pays developps qui font cela, et qui peuvent souvent entrer dans le pays bien plus facilement que les Africains d'ailleurs.

P.S. accessoirement, pour les humanistes, c'est quand mme assez "soft" la politique propose l. Il y a des pays qui expulsent un immigr legal si lui-mme ou un de ses dpendants devient handicap ou malade chronique, pour viter de lui payer des soins onreux. Quand la personne travaille honntement dans le pays et contribue autant qu'un autre, je trouve que c'est quand mme abus de l'expulser pour a, mais a n'a rien  voir avec une personne qui vient exprs pour profiter d'une aide mdicale.

----------


## pmithrandir

je ne comprends pas bien...

L'AME est la pour rsoudre un problme de sant publique.

Si l'on s'aperoit que des gens viennent spcialement en france pour bnficier de cette AME, ca fait quand mme une relation assez importante entre les deux phnomnes...

Si on se rfre au but de l'AME qui est dfendre les franais contre des virus / pidmies / infections, on peut mettre en place des limitations pour cela.

Dans les rapports sur l'AME, on voit qu'il y a 2 populations qui l'utilisent.
Les malades benins, la cible initiale, qui coute trs peu cher. Ils sont intgr le plus souvent dans le circuit mdical actuel.
Quelques malades chroniques / longue dure qui prennent la plus grosse part du budget.

Le budget moyen par bnficiaire de l'AME est de 1800 euros par an, contre 1700 euros pour un franais, entre autre a cause de cet excs d'immigration de sant.

Comme toute gnrosit, je pense qu'il faut savoir mettre les limites. je suis dsol, mais un mec qui a le cancer, c'est le problme de son pays de nationalit, ou d'accueil(lgal). Ca ne nous apporte rien de le soigner, hors c'est le but de toute dpense publique de rapporter quelque chose aux franais.

Si on laisse en l'tat, l'AME sera supprime, a cause des abus. Je prfre donc la rformer pour faire en sorte qu'elle fasse ce pourquoi elle est destine, sans s'parpiller sur des missions connexes.

----------


## GrandFather

> Justement, si, ce sont des aspects connects. Si tu as besoin d'une opration que tu ne peux pas payer, et que tu sais qu'en (France/UK/autre pays) on soigne les clandestins gratuitement, il est trs tentant pour toi d'entrer illgalement dans ce pays, pour tre oper et ensuite expuls.


Et donc on fait prendre un risque sanitaire  l'ensemble de la population parce qu'on est infoutu de garder des frontires hermtiques ? Qu'il y ait un effet d'aubaine, c'est indniable*, maintenant quel serait le cot humain et social de ne pas le faire ?

* Encore que : il faut trois mois de rsidence sur le territoire national pour obtenir l'AME, et il faut un accord pralable de l'AM (qui peut le refuser) pour les hospitalisations excdant 15.000 . C'est pas du tout cuit...

----------


## Hrungnir

> Ah parce que toi tu connais la vrit anthropologique ?!!


Tout le monde la connait, l'embryon est un tre vivant.
Ca ne pose aucun problme technique.
Le reste n'est qu'argutie juridique et pression politique pour ne pas reconnaitre le statut de personne, d'individu  cet tre qui grandit dans le sein de sa mre.
Lorsque le "code noir" a t promulgu il ne reconnaissait pas le statut de personne aux esclaves ("esclaves tre meubles"), c'tait une ralit lgislative et juridique, mais une aberration anthropologique.



> Cela ne me pose pas plus de problmes que a, si un jour la science prouve l'humanit d'un amas de cellule.


Tu veux dire que, dans le doute, tu prfres tuer des tres humains qu'accorder trop de respect  une simple chose organique ?
Si, comme tu le penses, la frontire est trs floue (et c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire !), pourquoi ne pas appliquer le principe de prcaution ?
Pren'ons un exemple : tu as devant toi une manette, relie  une chaise lectrique que tu ne peux pas voir. 
Si on t'affirme (ou tu estimes) qu'il n'y a qu'une chance sur cent pour que quelqu'un soit assis dessus, tu appuyerais sur la manette ?



> En consquence, je dirais plutt que c'est  la science de trancher et pas forcment aux socits civiles.


La science n'est pas apte  trancher des questions thiques, elle est amorale. 
"Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me" (Rabelais).



> Il n'y a pas d'homicide possible sur un foetus (ca a t cass par toutes les juridictions)


Il n'y a pas d'homicide actuellement reconnu dans le droit franais (mais il y en a eu et c'est une question de dcision politique. cf. srie de revirements juridiques).
Ce qui veut dire qu'on explique  des gens qui viennent de perdre leur bb  cause d'un chauffard ou autre, qu'il ne s'est rien pass, comme si la mre n'avait perdu qu'un bout d'ongle...
Tout a n'est fait que pour viter de crer une faille juridique anti-avortement.



> Il n'est pas vivant, selon toutes les dfinitions admises de la vie.


Alors non, c'est l'inverse. Tu confonds plusieurs choses, vivant, vivant autonome (mais un bb juste n est-il autonome ?) et personne (au sens individu juridique).
Le dbat ne porte pas sur savoir s'il s'agit de quelque chose de vivant (c'est une vidence) mais de savoir s'il s'agit d'un tre vivant qui peut tre considr comme une personne (et donc avec les mmes droits).
Au passage, lis ceci sur la question http://panouf0304.wordpress.com/2010...-scientifique/
Tu verras que le ftus rpond  tous les critres d'un tre vivant.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Lorsque le "code noir" a t promulgu il ne reconnaissait pas le statut de personne aux esclaves ("esclaves tre meubles"), c'tait une ralit lgislative et juridique, mais une aberration anthropologique.


Faux. On savait videmment que les esclaves taient des tres vivants (difficile de ne pas le voir), on considrait simplement qu'ils avaient besoin d'tre soumis ou vocation  l'tre (ce code ne le prcise pas puisqu'il ne mentionne aucune lgitimation de ce fait). Qui plus est le code disposait que les esclaves devaient tre baptiss, duqus, nourris, et enterrs selon les rites catholiques. Il leur accordait aussi des droits, comme ceux de se marier ou de tmoigner.
Bien meuble ne veut pas dire chose inerte en droit. Les animaux aujourd'hui sont des biens meubles selon la loi et il est interdit de faire preuve de cruaut envers eux.




> Tu veux dire que, dans le doute, tu prfres tuer des tres humains qu'accorder trop de respect  une simple chose organique ? Si, comme tu le penses, la frontire est trs floue (et c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire !), pourquoi ne pas appliquer le principe de prcaution ?
> Pren'ons un exemple : tu as devant toi une manette, relie  une chaise lectrique que tu ne peux pas voir.


Ce n'est pas une question de probabilit. Un bouillon de cellules en culture n'est pas un tre humain, point barre, pas plus qu'un embryon. Je ne discuterais pas de la dure exacte faute de comptences mais il ne fait aucun doute qu'avant un certain stade l'embryon n'a rien d'un tre humain. J'prouve des remords  tuer un insecte, je n'en prouverais aucun  dtruire un tel embryon. En prouverais-tu en renversant un bouillon de culture de cellules humaines ?




> La science n'est pas apte  trancher des questions thiques, elle est amorale.


Non mais elle peut te dire si ma chaise est un tre humain ou non, ce qui claire ta dcision.




> "Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me" (Rabelais).


Bon sang que je hais cette citation  force de voir des crtins (en gnral, je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas) l'employer  tout moment sur Internet. Primo, son sens n'est pas celui que tu crois : "science" signifie au temps de Rabelais "savoir" et il met donc en garde contre l'instruction qui ne serait pas guide par une conscience. Deuxio je voudrais savoir pourquoi on ne rabche pas toutes les huit minutes "force de l'ordre sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me", "politique sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me", etc. Tenter de faire passer  tout moment les scientifiques pour des barbares  surveiller de prs, a commence  bien faire. D'autant que pour ce que j'ai vu de la communaut scientifique, ce sont, en gnral, des tres humains plus respectueux de la vie que la moyenne.




> Le dbat ne porte pas sur savoir s'il s'agit de quelque chose de vivant (c'est une vidence) mais de savoir s'il s'agit d'un tre vivant qui peut tre considr comme une personne (et donc avec les mmes droits).
> Au passage, lis ceci sur la question http://panouf0304.wordpress.com/2010...-scientifique/
> Tu verras que le ftus rpond  tous les critres d'un tre vivant.


Oui, c'est un tre vivant, de mme que les staphylocoques. Et il a le potentiel de devenir un tre humain, de mme que mes spermatozodes.

La question t'a t pose, rponds-y je te prie : si l'on doit condamner ceux qui avortent, doit-on condamner ceux qui se masturbent ou utilisent la contraception. Sinon sur quels critres ?

----------


## Hrungnir

> Faux. On savait videmment que les esclaves taient des tres vivants


Vrai. Je ne sais pas si vous le faites exprs mais vous confondez le statut de personne (qui n'tait pas accord aux esclaves) avec tre vivant.
Je n'ai pas dit que le statut des esclaves de l'poque tait le mme que le statut des foetus.
C'tait un exemple, donn pour expliquer qu'une loi ne dit pas le vrai.



> Un bouillon de cellules en culture n'est pas un tre humain, point barre, pas plus qu'un embryon


Sauf que, justement le foetus est bien plus q'un bouillon de cellules en culture.
Avez-vous pris la peine de vous renseigner sur le sujet ? Avez-vous lu le lien donn en explication ?
Je ne crois pas qu'il soit intellectuellement possible de soutenir qu'un foetus n'est pas vivant.
Vous n'prouvez pas de remords a dtruire un embryon. En auriez-vous  tuer un foetus 1h avant l'accouchement ? J'ose esprer que oui.
Et 1 jour avant ? Et encore 1 jour avant ?
Vous dites que vous ne savez pas quand a lieu la transformation de tas organique valant moins qu'un insecte  bb dans le ventre qu'il est inhumain de tuer, alors pourquoi prendre le risque de se tromper ?
Par ailleurs, pensez-vous que la nature humaine s'acquiert d'un coup de baguette magique ?
La condition d'tre vivant ne s'attrape pas comme on attrape un rhume. 
Il est curieux que vous ne soyez pas capable d'expliquer quel vnement fondamental permet de passer d'une chose  un tre vivant.
L'explication la plus rationnelle est que c'est lors de la conception que se transmet la vie.



> Non mais elle peut te dire si ma chaise est un tre humain ou non, ce qui claire ta dcision


Va pour la chaise, mais pour le foetus ?
Renseignez-vous, le statut d'organisme vivant n'est pas contestable pour le foetus, c'est une question thique de dterminer s'il s'agit d'un individu (mritant donc d'tre protg comme tel).



> Primo, son sens n'est pas celui que tu crois


Croyez-vous srieusement m'apprendre quelque chose  ce sujet ?
Ayez l'humilit de considrer que je ne suis pas un crtin et que je connais le sens des mots et citations que j'emploie.
En l'occurence, cette citation est parfaitement adapte, puisqu'elle justifie l'amoralit d'un fait scientifique.
Il ne s'agit pas de faire passer les "scientifiques" pour des barbares immoraux, mais les rponses scientifiques pour des rponses amorales, c'est  dire ne disant pas le bien.



> La question t'a t pose, rponds-y je te prie : si l'on doit condamner ceux qui avortent, doit-on condamner ceux qui se masturbent ou utilisent la contraception. Sinon sur quels critres ?


La rponse a t donne. Lis-la je te prie.
Comme je suis une bonne me, je la ritre : c'est la fcondation qui permet la cration d'un tre vivant.
Il s'agit de l'vnement fondamental plus logique qu'un coup de baguette intervenant 12  24 semaines aprs la grossesse (suivant les pays les fes sont plus ou moins rapides).
Au passage,  24 semaines, il y a des prmaturs viables dsormais, on continue  leur accorder moins de valeur qu' des insectes ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que l'on n'arrivera jamais a rconcilier les pro / contre IVG. Le droit a donner un rponse claire sur le sujet, mais pour ce qui qui assimile cela a un meurtre... 

Je prfre pour ma part faire le bien des bien vivant, plutt que de les sacrifier au profil d'un tre dont on ne sait pas grand chose... c'est btement pragmatique.

@ grandfather, je ne suis pas pour la suppression de l'AME, loin de la. Pour moi tout n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir, je reste centriste dans lme  :;): 

Je pense juste que pour qu'une aide ne soit pas supprime devant les abus qu'elle subit, il vaut mieux la rformer pour coller  son but initial, plutt que d'arriver a un point ou on ne voit- plus que els absurdit, et non le besoin auquelle elle rpond.

Bref, en dehors des problmes d'thiques, ou de demi milliard d'euros, je pense qu'il y a des pan de programmes plus interessant dans le projet d'hollande ou de sarkozy, ou on chiffre en plusieurs dizaine de milliard les dpenses...

On peut peut aussi discuter de l'opportunit de rformer certaines choses, on en parle de plus en plus...
 - CDI
 - scurit en tout genre
 - aide publique
 - scurit sociale(remboursement des mdicaments, ngociation des prix avec les labos, etc...
 - dmocratie, proportionnelle, place des "petits" partis
 - droitisation de la socit et de la campagne, mont de la xnophobie en France, de manire maintenant beaucoup plus ouverte et sereine qu'il y a 10-20 ans.(Touche pas  mon pote)

----------


## Invit

> Les drois de l'homme en tant que contrat social, c'est tout  fait raisonable. Sauf qu'un contrat social requiert le consentement et la participation de toutes les parties.
> 
> Les droits de l'homme immanents, universels, inalinables et sans contreparties appartiennent au pays des bisounours.


Je crois que c'est dans l'autre sens... C'est parce qu'il y a des droits de l'homme, inalinables et immanents, qu'il peut y avoir un contrat social. Pour qu'il y ait contrat, il faut que les contractants aient au pralable des droits, en dehors de celui-ci (sinon que vaut leur engagement?).

Les droits de l'homme sont les droits politiques associs au contrat social. Ce n'est pas un hasard s'ils apparaissent en mme temps que la dmocratie moderne. 

Inversement, une dictature, un rgime de droit divin (ou le monde merveilleux du grand timonier, et mme la socit harmonieuse qui s'en prtend l'hritire) ne reposent sur aucun contrat social. Et ce n'est pas non plus un hasard si l'universalit des droits de l'homme est si vivement combattue par les rgimes autoritaires, leurs dfenseurs, et les tenant des systmes oligarchiques ou censitaires.

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Je pense juste que pour qu'une aide ne soit pas supprime devant les abus qu'elle subit, il vaut mieux la rformer pour coller  son but initial, plutt que d'arriver a un point ou on ne voit- plus que els absurdit, et non le besoin auquelle elle rpond.


Et sur quels lments tu te baserais pour la rformer ? Purement conomiques ? Il y a dj un accord pralable ncessaire pour les soins les plus coteux. Mdicaux ? Derrire une politique de sant publique, il y a des mdecins, des pidmiologistes, des sociologues, et des conomistes spcialiss dans la Sant qui ont dj rendu un avis  l'origine de la loi actuelle, qui au passage n'a jamais t remise en question dans ses fondements par les gouvernements qui se sont succds, de gauche comme de droite. De plus, elle n'est que le remplacement et l'harmonisation d'aides mdicales gratuites gres prcdemment par les Conseils gnraux, le principe ne date donc pas d'hier.

Comme pour toutes les prestations dans le domaine social, il y a videmment un risque d'abus et de dtournements. Oui, a cote cher. Mais une population mal soigne coterait davantage  la collectivit.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, pour rester sur l'AME..(y a vraiment rien d'autre dintressant)

Elle a t cr rcemment, sous Jospin je crois, pour remplacer les mesures prcdentes(ou l'aide tait incluse dans le budget global). Avec un budget de 50 Millions d'euros dans les annes 2000, actuellement de 230 Millions qui explose a plus de 500 Millions tous les ans.

Il y a un accord sur les frais les plus couteux... avec quels contrles... et quelles ralits. Un citoyen a toujours du mal  assumer de laisser quelqu'un souffrir / mourir, si la loi ne lui impose pas de le faire.
Cela va mme  l'encontre de son serment dHippocrate si il est mdecin.

Pour moi, mme si nous dpensions 10 000 euros pour soigner un cancer, nous aurions dpenser 10 000 euros de trop.
En ce moment, il y a un soucis, que l'on observe facilement dans les chiffres 1800 euros au lieu de 1700 euros, alors que les sans papiers sont majoritairement des gens entre 20 et 35 ans, donc dans la force de l'age, sans traitement de longue dure de type cancer / Alzheimer, ou autre ncessitant des frais important. Logiquement on devrait tre beaucoup plus bas, puisque pas de jeune ou de vieux (ce qui coute le plus cher en terme de scurit sociale).

Aprs, je n'arrive pas a trouver des informations fiables, comme la part de dpenses entre maladies "lgitime" et tourisme mdical.. On trouve des impression, pas des chiffres...

Attention aussi, je ne suis pas obligatoirement oppos  donner des soins gratuits de longue dure dans le cadre d'un programme spcifique. Je pense juste que ce sont 2 choses bien diffrentes.

Et contrairement a ce que tu prtends, qu'un immigr ai le cancer n'augmente pas le risque que la population franaise lgale soit en moins bonne sant.


Pour moi, c'est juste une rgle mal faite car trop large. Il y en a plein comme cela qui plombe la France plus que les charges sociales ou la croissance...

----------


## Aniki

@Hrungnir
Le dbat est trs intressant.
J'avoue que je ne m'tais pas spcialement pos la question.
Intuitivement, je pense (avis personnel) que les premiers mois, le foetus ne souffre pas ni n'a conscience. En partant de a, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux autoriser l'avortement plutt que de forcer les parents  garder un enfant contre leur gr. Sans compter que dans de nombreux cas, les parents (voire la mre toute seule) n'ont pas les ressources ncessaires pour lever un enfant.

Effectivement a pose normment de problmes d'ordre moral, mais je crois que pour le moment, interdire l'avortement poserait bien trop de problmes conomiques, sociaux et juridiques.

Dans l'absolue, je serais plutt contre le droit  l'avortement (faudrait que je me renseigne plus) mais dans l'tat actuel des choses je suis largement pour.
Et toi, es-tu contre le droit  l'avortement ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Et toi, es-tu contre le droit  l'avortement ?


Je viens de voir Ozzy Osbourne faisant la pub de wow. Dsol  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> En fait, pour rester sur l'AME..(y a vraiment rien d'autre dintressant)


Pour moi, il est assez emblmatique de l'tat d'esprit ambiant, plaant les considrations financires avant toutes les autres, jusqu' l'absurde et  en tre contre-productif. Et puis c'est quand mme un parti qui a fait prs de 20% des voix au premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle qui prne sa suppression, une paille...



> Et contrairement a ce que tu prtends, qu'un immigr ai le cancer n'augmente pas le risque que la population franaise lgale soit en moins bonne sant.


Tu confonds deux choses: le risque sanitaire, et le cot social. Le deuxime dcoule du premier, mais pas seulement.

Un petit exemple pour illustrer : un travailleur clandestin avec un diabte non trait et non suivi fait un malaise hypoglycmique au volant de la camionnette de chantier qu'il conduit (hypothse videmment absurde : il est notoire que le secteur du BTP n'emploie jamais de travailleurs clandestins...  ::mrgreen:: ) et provoque un accident. Le diabte n'est ni infectieux ni contagieux, et pourtant le dfaut de soins a entran des cots sociaux directs.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour moi, il est assez emblmatique de l'tat d'esprit ambiant, plaant les considrations financires avant toutes les autres, jusqu' l'absurde et  en tre contre-productif. Et puis c'est quand mme un parti qui a fait prs de 20% des voix au premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle qui prne sa suppression, une paille...


En fait, je suis pour grer le pays comme on gre un projet en informatique...
on sparer bien chaque tache, et on les faits par ordre de priorit.

Quand je vois 500 M d'AME qui englobe les maladies longue dures, les courte dure et les urgence, je tique.

Si on me dit que ca va tre : 
200 Millions d'urgence et de traitement de courte dure
+
300 millions de traitement de longue dure (dans le cadre d'accord internationaux par exemple)

Je dirais surement oui.
Je n'aime juste pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes.

En plus, je pense que le fait de tout confondre entretient cette ide de mlange des genres et d'abus.
Si on spare bien les choses, on intgre ce qui doit m'tre dans la solidarit internationale, et ce qui doit l'tre dans le maintien de notre scurit sanitaire. Les deux choses tant bien spares, on peut aprs en discuter, mais il est beaucoup plus facile de dfendre les traitement d'urgence et de courte dure dans un discours, pour le garantir a longue chance, que de le dfendre avec les touristes mdicaux, peut tre anecdotiques, qui viennent polluer le systme.

Pour ton exemple sur le diabtique, tu marques un point je l'avoue... Je manque en fait beaucoup de chiffres pour tayer une quelconque argumentation...

Par ailleur, ce matin je discutais avec une cinquantenaire de mes soldes primaires et de l'ajout de dettes qu'avait fait sarko durant ses 5 annes.
On discutait entre autre des consquences des 2 crises ptrolires de 1974 et 1979, qui ont t vraiment dures pour la France. 
J'avoue que quand elle me racontait les priodes "en France on a pas de ptroles mais des ides" ou "chasse aux gaspillages" je me reconnaissais pas mal la dedans...

----------


## unknow0

> @Hrungnir
> Le dbat est trs intressant.
> J'avoue que je ne m'tais pas spcialement pos la question.
> Intuitivement, je pense (avis personnel) que les premiers mois, le foetus ne souffre pas ni n'a conscience. En partant de a, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux autoriser l'avortement plutt que de forcer les parents  garder un enfant contre leur gr. Sans compter que dans de nombreux cas, les parents (voire la mre toute seule) n'ont pas les ressources ncessaires pour lever un enfant.


perso je vois un peu sa comme l'euthanasie: un enfant pas dsirer, ou se retrouvant dans un milieu hostile a de forte chance d'avoir une enfance plus que bancale et donc verra sa vie pourris toute sa vie a cause de sa (voire aura des problme psychologique plus ou moins grave) en plus de causer des problme a ses parent/tuteur/dass.

Donc: a t'on le droit de dcider de faire souffrir inutilement tant de gens par pure protectionnisme de la vie humaine(?) (et oui on est mme pas capable de se mettre d'accord pour savoir si c'est un humain ou non ....)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je crois que c'est dans l'autre sens... C'est parce qu'il y a des droits de l'homme, inalinables et immanents, qu'il peut y avoir un contrat social. Pour qu'il y ait contrat, il faut que les contractants aient au pralable des droits, en dehors de celui-ci (sinon que vaut leur engagement?).
> 
> Les droits de l'homme sont les droits politiques associs au contrat social. Ce n'est pas un hasard s'ils apparaissent en mme temps que la dmocratie moderne. 
> 
> Inversement, une dictature, un rgime de droit divin (ou le monde merveilleux du grand timonier, et mme la socit harmonieuse qui s'en prtend l'hritire) ne reposent sur aucun contrat social. Et ce n'est pas non plus un hasard si l'universalit des droits de l'homme est si vivement combattue par les rgimes autoritaires, leurs dfenseurs, et les tenant des systmes oligarchiques ou censitaires.
> 
> Francois


Philosophiquement: d'o proviendraient des droits universels? L'homme ne peut pas se mettre d'accord sur une loi naturelle qui serait vidente, donc, il n'y a pas de droit naturel. Tu peux postuler le droit divin, mais je rappelle que l'homme a march sur la lune, et qu'_a fortiori_ on arrive  crer en laboratoire des structures gntiques capables d'volution spontane....

Philosophiquement, les droits humains sont donc accords par la socit.

Concrtement: si quelqu'un cherche  te tuer ou  t'emprisoner sans raison, tu auras beau lui parler de droits humains, cela ne l'arrtera pas. Par contre, un contrat social est nettement plus efficace: si je n'aggresse pas les personnes qui me gnent dans les transports, par exemple, c'est parce que le contrat social me l'interdit, et plus spcifiquement parce que le contrat social est d'une part guaranti par l'tat, d'autre part rciproque. 

Je n'ai pas envie de finir en garde  vue ou  l'hopital, donc je respecte ce contrat social. 

Suggrer qu'il n'existe pas de contrat social en Chine ou dans d'autres pays autoritaires me parait ridicule: les Chinois ne tuent gnralement pas leurs concitoyens et ne sont pas tus par eux, ne volent pas, etc. S'ils enfreignent ce contrat social leur socit les punit. 

L'autoritarisme peut trs bien rentrer dans un contrat social: le citoyen obit au gouvernement qui lui guaranti quelque chose en retour, ne serait-ce que sa scurit personelle (mais vois aussi l'exemple du Koweit, o les citoyens sont grassement pays pour ne pas se mler de politique).

Il n'y a pas de contrat social dans deux cas seulement: le chaos et un tat dont les lois seraient alatoires et les chtiments arbitraires.

----------


## rawsrc

> PTu confonds deux choses: le risque sanitaire, et le cot social. Le deuxime dcoule du premier, mais pas seulement.
> 
> Un petit exemple pour illustrer : un travailleur clandestin avec un diabte non trait et non suivi fait un malaise hypoglycmique au volant de la camionnette de chantier qu'il conduit (hypothse videmment absurde : il est notoire que le secteur du BTP n'emploie jamais de travailleurs clandestins... ) et provoque un accident. Le diabte n'est ni infectieux ni contagieux, et pourtant le dfaut de soins a entran des cots sociaux directs.


Avec ce genre d'lucubration, on peut aller trs loin. 
Tiens un exemple sans parler de clandestins : prenons la scurit arienne. Les pilotes sont suivis mdicalement (rien de bien extraordinaire). Chaque pays avec ses normes. Maintenant supposons (et c'est trs probable) que la liste des contrles soit diffrentes dans certains dtails. Et qu' cause de cette diffrence, un pilote fasse un malaise et crashe sont avion sur notre sol. On aurait d faire quoi ? Faire passer la visite mdicale  tous les pilotes atterrissant en France ? Voire mme  tous ceux la survolant ?
Infaisable et mme inepte. 
On ne matrise dj pas ce sur quoi on a une emprise alors pour tout le reste c'est utopique. 
On est dans un monde bas sur un paradigme conomique, c'est comme a et il faut en tenir compte. L'omniscience avec l'argent des autres c'est joli sur le papier mais en pratique c'est irrel  moins de changer de paradigme. 
Et pour ce qui est des autres paradigmes, on en est toujours revenu  l'conomique. L'universalisme, l'humanisme tout a c'est trs joli quand on est trois pingouins et deux tondus. Quand on est 7 milliards c'est dj autrement plus compliqu. On parle bien de survie dans le rgne animal, il en est de mme des socits humaines (cf. L'Histoire de l'humanit).

----------


## ManusDei

> L'omniscience avec l'argent des autres c'est joli sur le papier mais en pratique c'est irrel  moins de changer de paradigme.


L'argent des impts ce n'est pas l'argent des autres, c'est notre argent. TVA, cotisations patronales et salariales, impts locaux etc....

Et la prvention en matire de sant cote de moins en cher compar au traitement des malades (en fait plus les traitements avancent, plus on arrive  maintenir en vie des gens qui seraient morts,  cots de traitements permanents).

Car les hpitaux a cote trs cher (260 pour la collectivit un passage aux urgences), alors que dans beaucoup de cas a aurait pu tre trait avec un passage chez le mdecin + une bote de mdicaments 2 semaines avant.

----------


## GrandFather

> Avec ce genre d'lucubration, on peut aller trs loin.


lucubration ? Ca arrive tous les jours. Et ton exemple est biais: on ne peut pas comparer le risque induit par un dfaut de soins avec le risque irrductible  une prvention correcte (et donc des soins).

Et tu ne peux pas non plus vacuer le fait qu'il s'agt de clandestins, donc d'une population prcaire sujette  des risques spcifiques et plus importants que la population gnrale ; statistiquement, tu as plus de chances de te retrouver  l'hpital suite  une rencontre brutale avec mon conducteur de camionnette que de mourir dans un crash arien suite au malaise d'un pilote....

----------


## rawsrc

> lucubration ? Ca arrive tous les jours. Et ton exemple est biais: on ne peut pas comparer le risque induit par un dfaut de soins avec le risque irrductible  une prvention correcte (et donc des soins).
> 
> Et tu ne peux pas non plus vacuer le fait qu'il s'agt de clandestins, donc d'une population prcaire sujette  des risques spcifiques et plus importants que la population gnrale ; statistiquement, tu as plus de chances de te retrouver  l'hpital suite  une rencontre brutale avec mon conducteur de camionnette que de mourir dans un crash arien suite au malaise d'un pilote....


Ce n'est pas plus biais que le tien. Qu'elles que soient les probabilits ou statistiques, a montre l'absurdit.
On aura beau tourner, virer dans tous les sens le problme, il est impossible de parer/prvenir toutes les ventualits. Il faut se limiter pour tre un minimum efficace ou mieux efficient.
Vu l'tat des finances publiques, les limites seront de plus en plus vite atteintes. 
Alors, toutes les thories de la terre n'y changeront rien  la ralit. Ce que nos anciens ont connu  savoir un Etat providence trs gnreux, je pense que c'est tout simplement termin.

L'emprise des politiques sur leur environnement est quasiment nulle. Ils suivent comme ils peuvent. La ralit commence dj par nous rattraper et dj on se plaint...
Les cartes ont t tellement redistribues ces dernires annes que la solution ne rside pas dans la rptition des potions passes, chose que le franais adore : le fameux c'tait mieux avant... mais dans un pragmatisme moins dulcor. La nostalgie est le plus gros dfaut de nos socits occidentales.

Pour avoir vcu et travaill en Asie, je peux te dire que l'on est  ct de la plaque. Sans tomber dans les extrmes, il faudrait commencer par arrter de toujours se reposer sur l'Etat. La subtilit rside dans l'vitement de l'individualisme effren (je reconnais, c'est pas simple, mais l'universalisme o tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil est tout aussi absurde). 

Une certitude : on ne remettra pas en cause le monde conomique, mais il est obligatoire de changer les mentalits dans notre socit afin de continuer la partie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Car les hpitaux a cote trs cher (260 pour la collectivit un passage aux urgences), alors que dans beaucoup de cas a aurait pu tre trait avec un passage chez le mdecin + une bote de mdicaments 2 semaines avant.


Ca ca ressemble a une proposition de Bayrou dailleur.
Mettre des mdecins prs des urgences avec un contrleur qui redirige la personne vers ceux ci pour les cas bnins (grippe, rhume, etc...) en ne laissant aller aux urgences que les cas urgent.
En gros, il chiffre ca a 60 euros par acte par le mdecin, contre 260 actuellement... et je suis sur qu'on trouverait mme des mdecins pour faire des consultations  prix normal, voir en dessous (aprs tout, on elur apporte la "clientle" sur un plateau.(cad a 20-23 euros)

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et tu ne peux pas non plus vacuer le fait qu'il s'agt de clandestins, donc d'une population prcaire sujette  des risques spcifiques et plus importants que la population gnrale


Raison de plus pour s'attaquer au problme par une politique d'expulsion ferme et efficace d'une part et par des peines d'amendes dissuasives pour les entreprises qui les emploient, d'autre part.

----------


## Aniki

> Raison de plus pour s'attaquer au problme par [...] des peines d'amendes dissuasives pour les entreprises qui les emploient


Je doute que l'tat s'attaque *vraiment* aux entreprises qui emploient les clandestins.
Sinon, o trouvera-t-on notre main d'oeuvre low-cost ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca ca ressemble a une proposition de Bayrou dailleur.
> Mettre des mdecins prs des urgences avec un contrleur qui redirige la personne vers ceux ci pour les cas bnins (grippe, rhume, etc...) en ne laissant aller aux urgences que les cas urgent.
> En gros, il chiffre ca a 60 euros par acte par le mdecin, contre 260 actuellement... et je suis sur qu'on trouverait mme des mdecins pour faire des consultations  prix normal, voir en dessous (aprs tout, on elur apporte la "clientle" sur un plateau.(cad a 20-23 euros)


C'est pas tout  fait la proposition de Bayrou. Il proposait de crer des maisons "de pr-urgence", o on dtermine si la personne qui vient aux urgences doit bien passer aux urgences, ou si a peut passer par le systme "normal". Donc on rajoute des cots par rapport  la visite normale chez les mdecin, qui cote 23 (structures + le reste).

Ce dont je parle, c'est de dtecter et soigner au plus tt. En gros au lieu du passage aux urgences (260/personne), on tend les droits au remboursement  des gens qui ne se soignent plus car non rembourses (23/personne + mdocs), et on peut, pour le mme cot, voir 10 personnes (malades ou non).

Si on prend galement en compte les cots d'une intervention lourde (qui peut se chiffrer  plusieurs dizaines de k euros), bah dpenser un peu pour tendre la protection sociale est financirement trs rentable  long terme (sur quelques annes).

Car si les visites chez le mdecin ne sont pas systmatiquement rembourses, le cot de beaucoup d'oprations est systmatiquement pris en charge (et l on compte en k euros, voire plus si besoin de plusieurs oprations).

----------


## GrandFather

Le problme de l'engorgement et du recours systmatique aux urgences provient aussi du fait que les mdecins, gnralistes et spcialistes, ne veulent plus, dans leur majorit, assurer des permanences le soir et le week-end. Il t'arrive un ppin en dehors des heures d'ouverture de ton mdecin rfrent, c'est soit S.O.S. mdecins (avec le tarif visite  domicile + nuit pass 20 heures), soit les urgences. C'est toute la mdecine de ville qui a un problme, a ne se rglera pas avec un genre de pr-accueil...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis globalement d'accord sur la prvention. C'est plus efficace, mais ca semble tellement diffus qu'on a l'impression de jeter de l'argent par les fentres... il est trs difficile de compter les interventions "vites", alors que c'est possible trs facilement de compter ce que ca coute...

Mais oui, il y a des amlioration a faire dans la sant...
Je me souviens d'un autre exemple avec un hpital tout neuf... dont le directeur se plaignait parce que tout son budget nettoyage passait dans un alpiniste qui nettoyait la verrire de lhpital... parce qu'on avait construit pour aujourd'hui, sans se proccuper une seule seconde des conomies sur le log terme... une habitude en politique.

Ici en Roumanie, je vois la mme chose en pire... des routes de 5 cm de goudron (pour bus)... pos direct sur la terre. Elle sont pourries aprs 2 hivers, mais le maire peut claironner qu'il a fait n km de route... la longvit n'entre plus en compte.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je doute que l'tat s'attaque *vraiment* aux entreprises qui emploient les clandestins.


C'est bien le problme mais tant quand on ne le fera pas on continura  coper la mer et  agraver encore le flux migratoire. S'assurer que l'emploi d'un clandestin reviennent de facto nettement plus cher  une entreprise aiderait considrablement  rduire le flux.




> Sinon, o trouvera-t-on notre main d'oeuvre low-cost ?


Nous n'avons aucun besoin de manoeuvre low-cost; c'est un fantasme manant de l'alliance contre-nature de la CGT et du MEDEF.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je doute que l'tat s'attaque *vraiment* aux entreprises qui emploient les clandestins.
> Sinon, o trouvera-t-on notre main d'oeuvre low-cost ?


Justement, sans la pression des clandestins* il y aurait peut-tre des salaires corrects dans le BTP. 

Bon, c'est sr qu'un groupe comme Bouygues peut se faire beaucoup plus d'argent en sous-traitant auprs d'entreprises qui elles-mme sous-traitent  des entreprises qui font travailler des clandestins, histoire que l'entreprise donneuse d'ordres ne puisse pas tre condamne....

*J'ai vu un dessin satyrique qui montrait un patron denonant ses clandestins pour ne pas les payer; mais j'ai comme un doute sur le ct satyrique  ::aie:: 




> Mais oui, il y a des amlioration a faire dans la sant...
> Je me souviens d'un autre exemple avec un hpital tout neuf... dont le directeur se plaignait parce que tout son budget nettoyage passait dans un alpiniste qui nettoyait la verrire de lhpital... parce qu'on avait construit pour aujourd'hui, sans se proccuper une seule seconde des conomies sur le log terme... une habitude en politique.


Ce que dit la loi: "un mandat dure cinq ans".

Ce que lit un politicien "tu seras jug sur tes rsultats sur cinq ans, inutile de penser  plus long terme".

Et encore, l je suppose qu'il est en dbut de mandat. La dernire anne il faut des rsultats immdiats pour peser dans la campagne, et si le projet part en vrille un an plus tard, ce 'nest pas grave: l'lction est passe et le sujet sera devenu "ancien" lors de la prochaine....



> Ici en Roumanie, je vois la mme chose en pire... des routes de 5 cm de goudron (pour bus)... pos direct sur la terre. Elle sont pourries aprs 2 hivers, mais le maire peut claironner qu'il a fait n km de route... la longvit n'entre plus en compte.


Typique dans les pays qui ont un retard (rel ou peru)  combler.

Par exemple, dans certaines grandes villes des pays mergents tu as des beaux quartiers avec des belles maisons, des BMW gares...mais le systme d'gouts est nettement pire qu'au dpart de la puissance coloniale (e.g. Mohammedia  Rabat). 

Tout simplement parce que les gouts ne sont pas glamour, on ne peut pas les montrer aux visiteurs pour illustrer le developpement du pays, alors les comptences locales n'ont jamais t developpes...un peu comme tes routes, poser du goudron a se voit tout de suite, mais on ne voit pas si on a cr une vraie chausse dessous.

----------


## Invit

> Philosophiquement, les droits humains sont donc accords par la socit.


Si on dfinit "la socit" comme la collectivit humaine, les droit humains, tant humains, proviennent de la socit. C'est une tautologie.

Maintenant, la question,  mon avis, c'est leur relation  l'organisation politique, ou plus prcisment la relation entre l'affirmation de l'existence de droits humains et la nature du pouvoir politique.

Ce que je dis, c'est que dans un tat de droit divin, ou autocratique (un tat communiste par exemple, o le pouvoir drive d'une "doctrine"), la question des "droits de l'homme" ne se pose pas, parce qu'ils sont de toutes faons conditionns au droit divin, ou  la doctrine.

En revanche, ds qu'on considre que la socit rsulte d'un contrat social, pass *volontairement* entre l'Etat et les citoyens, et dans lequel ceux l disposent d'un *droit de contrle* sur celui ci, la notion de "droit de l'homme" apparait, car elle est le principe dont drive le contrat social. Sans droits, pas de contrat...




> Concrtement: (...)c'est parce que le contrat social me l'interdit, et plus spcifiquement parce que le contrat social est d'une part guaranti par l'tat, d'autre part rciproque.


Non, je ne le fais pas parce que l'Etat dtient le monopole de la force... Cela existerait dans une socit de droit divin, o aucun contrat social n'existe. 




> Suggrer qu'il n'existe pas de contrat social en Chine ou dans d'autres pays autoritaires me parait ridicule: les Chinois ne tuent gnralement pas leurs concitoyens et ne sont pas tus par eux, ne volent pas, etc. S'ils enfreignent ce contrat social leur socit les punit.


Et pourtant, le web chinois fourmille d'exemples o des individus, protgs par leur position sociale et les garanties que l'Etat leur confre (par exemple  pour les membres du Parti  partir d'un certain niveau, le fait de relever d'une justice d'exception) enfreignent la loi sans tre punis. Et note qu'il ne s'agit pas ici d'un disfonctionnement. Cette prminence du Parti sur l'organisation politique est crite, au dessus des lois, dans ce qu'on appelle les "quatre principes cardinaux" (四项基本原则)

On peut bien sur considrer que toute organisation humaine est, par dfinition, un "contrat social" (il me semble que c'est ce que tu fais ici). Mais dans ce cas, je ne comprends plus trs bien l'intrt de cette notion. 

Le problme du "contrat social" en dictature, c'est justement que ce contrat n'en est pas un. Dans le monde rel, on le qualifierait de "lonin", et il serait caduc. C'est d'ailleurs, pour rester dans le monde chinois, ce qui permet de parler de "traits ingaux"... 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Si on dfinit "la socit" comme la collectivit humaine, les droit humains, tant humains, proviennent de la socit. C'est une tautologie.


Donc, tant donn la diversit des socits humaines, comment peux-tu postuler que ces droits sont universels?



> Ce que je dis, c'est que dans un tat de droit divin, ou autocratique (un tat communiste par exemple, o le pouvoir drive d'une "doctrine"), la question des "droits de l'homme" ne se pose pas, parce qu'ils sont de toutes faons conditionns au droit divin, ou  la doctrine.


Sauf que les droits humains universels sont eux-mme une "doctrine".

Petit dtail: l'autocratie n'a rien  voir avec le parti unique. Mao tait peut-tre un autocrate, mais dans la Chine d'aujourd'hui le pouvoir est detenu par le parti.

Encore que, techniquement la Chine n'a pas un parti unique, ils ont juste un parti  la majorit guarantie constitutionellement, ce qui revient quasiment  la mme chose.




> En revanche, ds qu'on considre que la socit rsulte d'un contrat social, pass *volontairement* entre l'Etat et les citoyens, et dans lequel ceux l disposent d'un *droit de contrle* sur celui ci, la notion de "droit de l'homme" se pose, car elle est le principe dont drive le contrat social. Sans droits, pas de contrat...


Tu raisonnes en cercle: sans droits, pas de contrat, sans contrat, pas de droits. Comment aurais-t-on pu introduire la notion de droits de l'homme pour la premire fois alors?  ::aie:: 

De plus, on a toujours la possibilit de ne pas respecter le contrat. Cela ne finit pas forcment bien pour le rebelle, mais a reste un choix. 




> Non, je ne le fais pas parce que l'Etat dtient le monopole de la force... Cela existerait dans une socit de droit divin, o aucun contrat social n'existe.


 voir.  une poque du Moyen-ge, le contrat social ne protgeait pas les roturiers d'un noble press qui pouvait se montrer violent pour obtenir le passage. L'tat Weberien dtient le monopole de la violence lgitime mais ne l'utilise pour interdire certains comportements nfastes qu'en vertu du contrat social, qui lui-mme confie le monopole de la violence lgitime  l'tat (principe de l'tat de droit: on ne se fait pas justice soi-mme). 

Et lorsque le contrat social n'est pas ou mal respect, on voit justement les individus prendre des mesures pour satisfaire les besoins qui ne sont plus couverts, comme l'organisation de patrouilles de quartier (avec les drames que cela peut amener: c.f. grosse affaire actuellement aux US). 

L'tat dispose d'un monopole sur la violence lgitime, mais il a aussi l'obligation d'exercer ce monopole dans un but dfini.




> Et pourtant, le web chinois fourmille d'exemples o des individus, protgs par leur position sociale et les garanties que l'Etat leur confre (par exemple  pour les membres du Parti  partir d'un certain niveau, le fait de relever d'une justice d'exception) enfreignent la loi sans tre punis. Et note qu'il ne s'agit pas ici d'un disfonctionnement. Cette prminence du Parti sur l'organisation politique est crite, au dessus des lois, dans ce qu'on appelle les "quatre principes cardinaux" (四项基本原则)


Un peu comme l'immunit qu'on confre aux lus, sauf qu'en Chine ce sont les membres du Parti dirigeant qui en bnficie. Ce qui est logique, puisque ce sont eux, et non les "lus", qui exercent le pouvoir.




> On peut bien sur considrer que toute organisation humaine est, par dfinition, un "contrat social" (il me semble que c'est ce que tu fais ici). Mais dans ce cas, je ne comprends plus trs bien l'intrt de cette notion.


Pas forcment, mais toute organisation stable et durable va forcment proposer un contrat social, au moins rudimentaire. 

Sinon tu as le principe de la tyrannie: une forme extrme d'autocratie o il n'y pas de lois, et le tyrant fait ce qu'il veut parce qu'il a la force pour le faire. Il y a bien une organisation, mais le rgime dure rarement longtemps (le temps que quelqu'un de plus fort vienne soumettre le tyrant en place).



> Le problme du "contrat social" en dictature, c'est justement que ce contrat n'en est pas un. Dans le monde rel, on le qualifierait de "lonin", et il serait caduc. C'est d'ailleurs, pour rester dans le monde chinois, ce qui permet de parler de "traits ingaux"...


Je ne connais pas ton cas, mais personnellement je n'ai pas vraiment les moyens de discuter d'gal  gal avec la socit  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> le tyrant


Dsol, rien  voir avec le sujet, mais un truc m'interpelle : par quelles mandres tymologiques le mot tyran a-t-il fini par prendre un 'T' en anglais  la fin(tyrant) ????

En effet, le mot grec originel (τύραννος) ne s'y prte pas.

Bizarre ....

----------


## Invit

> Donc, tant donn la diversit des socits humaines, comment peux-tu postuler que ces droits sont universels?


Je ne le postule pas. Regarde plus haut, je parle d'inalinable et d'immanent, pas d'universel. L'universalit des droits de l'homme pose des problmes diffrents, qui relvent des relations entre tats, avec derrire le droit d'ingrence, les traits ingaux, etc.

Ceci dit, derrire la plupart des organisations humaines se cachent des doctrines  vocation plus ou moins universaliste. On peut le regretter, mais a parait invitable.




> Tu raisonnes en cercle: sans droits, pas de contrat, sans contrat, pas de droits. Comment aurais-t-on pu introduire la notion de droits de l'homme pour la premire fois alors?


Je pourrais te renvoyer remarque... Enfin, l'ide gnrale c'est qu'on ne peut parler de contrat en dehors d'un cadre juridique ou institutionnel, et que ce cadre repose sur des principes gnraux, comme les droits de l'homme. 

J'avoue ne pas trs bien comprendre la difficult. Ce genre de principe fondateur se retrouve un peu partout, de la dclaration d'indpendance des USA  la constitution franaise, en passant par les principes cardinaux, ou les catchismes religieux ou philosophiques des anciens rgimes.




> voir.  une poque du Moyen-ge, le contrat social ne protgeait pas les roturiers d'un noble press qui pouvait se montrer violent pour obtenir le passage.


C'est bien pour cela que je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de contrat social dans ce type de socit...




> Un peu comme l'immunit qu'on confre aux lus, sauf qu'en Chine ce sont les membres du Parti dirigeant qui en bnficie. Ce qui est logique, puisque ce sont eux, et non les "lus", qui exercent le pouvoir.


Ahem... L'immunit confre aux lus ne s'applique pas au pnal (enfin, je doute qu'elle leur serait reconnue), ni  leur famille. Par ailleurs, il existe toutes sortes de recours permettant de la lever. Enfin, l'norme diffrence est que les mandats ont une dure limite. Une fois de plus, si le systme tait aussi normal que tu le dis, les chinois eux mmes ne rleraient pas autant contre...

(Au passage, il est faux de dire que le Parti exerce le pouvoir en Chine. Dans l'administration comme dans les entreprises d'Etat, le Parti joue un rle important, mais il n'exerce pas le pouvoir). 




> Je ne connais pas ton cas, mais personnellement je n'ai pas vraiment les moyens de discuter d'gal  gal avec la socit


Je dispose d'un droit de vote, d'un accs direct  des tribunaux assez indpendants du pouvoir, du droit  un procs quitable et de toutes sortes de recours face aux abus de pouvoir de l'administration. Cette diffrence de traitement fait que je choisis de vivre ici, et pas ailleurs.

Et j'avoue avoir l'impression, mme en ces temps o l'on nous annonce l'effondrement de l'Europe Occidentale et l'avnement des BRICS, que les flux migratoires, qui dcidment ne s'inversent pas, me donnent un peu raison.

Enfin, je ne connais pas ton cas non plus (Xi Jingping, sors de ce corps!)...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne le postule pas. Regarde plus haut, je parle d'inalinable et d'immanent, pas d'universel. L'universalit des droits de l'homme pose des problmes diffrents, qui relvent des relations entre tats, avec derrire le droit d'ingrence, les traits ingaux, etc.


L j'avoue que je ne te suis pas. Si le droit est immanent dans la condition humaine, tous les humains devraient l'avoir. J'ai quand mme vrifi que ce mot a le mme sens en Franais, et c'est bien le cas: s'il est ncessaire qu'une personne vive dans une socit donne pour bnficier d'un droit, celui-ci n'est donc pas immanent, puisqu'il dpend de facteurs externes.

De fait, il ne peut pas tre inalinable, puisque, d'une part, une socit peut disparaitre, d'autre part, l'individu peut la quitter. Dans ces deux cas les droits qui dcoulent de l'appartenance  cette socit seront perdus.

De fait, je n'arrive pas  concevoir comment un droit humain pourrait tre immanent et inalinable, sans tre universel ou du moins indpendant de la socit d'appartenance.




> Ceci dit, derrire la plupart des organisations humaines se cachent des doctrines  vocation plus ou moins universaliste. On peut le regretter, mais a parait invitable.


Je suis d'accord sur ce point. 




> Je pourrais te renvoyer remarque... Enfin, l'ide gnrale c'est qu'on ne peut parler de contrat en dehors d'un cadre juridique ou institutionnel, et que ce cadre repose sur des principes gnraux, comme les droits de l'homme. 
> 
> J'avoue ne pas trs bien comprendre la difficult. Ce genre de principe fondateur se retrouve un peu partout, de la dclaration d'indpendance des USA  la constitution franaise, en passant par les principes cardinaux, ou les catchismes religieux ou philosophiques des anciens rgimes.


Pour moi, les choses sont claires: un acte historique, comme la Rvolution Franaise ou la Magna Carta peut changer le contrat social, et donc introduire de nouveaux droits, mais les citoyens ne jouissent pas de ces droits jusqu'au moment o le nouveau contrat est accept.

La problmatique de l'oeuf et de la poule, ou le raisonnement circulaire, ne sont donc pas prsents; il es bien sr possible de _souhaiter _ d'avoir des droits, ou la modification du contrat social; mais les droits n'existent rellement qu' partir du moment o ils sont socialement reconnus. Avant, ce ne sont que des mots.




> C'est bien pour cela que je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de contrat social dans ce type de socit...


Pourtant, la fodalit est un modle du genre: "ceux qui travaillent" nourrissent, vtissent, etc, etc la socit, "ceux qui combattent" assurent la scurit physique de celle-ci et "ceux qui prient" sa scurit spirituelle.

Chacun apporte donc sa pierre  l'difice et reoit certains bnfices en changecertes trs ingaux, mais un contrat n'est pas oblig d'apporter un bnfice gal  toutes les parties. 





> Ahem... L'immunit confre aux lus ne s'applique pas au pnal (enfin, je doute qu'elle leur serait reconnue), ni  leur famille. Par ailleurs, il existe toutes sortes de recours permettant de la lever. Enfin, l'norme diffrence est que les mandats ont une dure limite. Une fois de plus, si le systme tait aussi normal que tu le dis, les chinois eux mmes ne rleraient pas autant contre...


Je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'tablir une "norme" tant donne la diversit des socits humaines :;): 

Cela dit, quand une ministre Franaise prend un sens interdit et que son escorte renverse un piton, je n'entend pas parler de poursuites. Et l'immunit des diplomates leur sert parfois  tuer, violer ou pratiquer le traffic d'esclaves en toute impunit. 

(Puis, sur les dtails, les cadres du Parti ont des mandats aussi, 




> (Au passage, il est faux de dire que le Parti exerce le pouvoir en Chine. Dans l'administration comme dans les entreprises d'Etat, le Parti joue un rle important, mais il n'exerce pas le pouvoir).


Le pouvoir dcoule de la nomination par le PCC, et les cadres importants du PCC ont aussi des hautes fonctions dans le gouvernement, donc je dirais que c'est bien le Parti qui gouverne, avec quelques miettes pour les autres partis du "Front Uni". 

Quand aux partis en-dehors du Front Uni, c'est simple: il ne sont mme pas interdits, lgalement, il n'est tout bonnement pas possible qu'ils existent.





> Je dispose d'un droit de vote, d'un accs direct  des tribunaux assez indpendants du pouvoir, du droit  un procs quitable et de toutes sortes de recours face aux abus de pouvoir de l'administration. Cette diffrence de traitement fait que je choisis de vivre ici, et pas ailleurs.
> 
> Et j'avoue avoir l'impression, mme en ces temps o l'on nous annonce l'effondrement de l'Europe Occidentale et l'avnement des BRICS, que les flux migratoires, qui dcidment ne s'inversent pas, me donnent un peu raison.
> 
> Enfin, je ne connais pas ton cas non plus (Xi Jingping, sors de ce corps!)...
> 
> Francois


Tu oublies aussi le plus important: un PIB par habitant nettement plus lev que n'importe lequel des BRIC (ne parlons mme pas de l'Afsud, dont la rcession est pire que celle du Royaume-Uni), moins d'ingalits sociales et plus de prestations, etc. 

Sans compter que tu es sans doute n et duqu en France, ce qui compte pour beaucoup quand mme  :;):

----------


## Invit

> L j'avoue que je ne te suis pas. Si le droit est immanent dans la condition humaine, tous les humains devraient l'avoir.


Une constitution, ou n'importe quel texte fondateur, nonce des droits. Affirmer qu'ils sont immanent et inalinables signifie, je crois, que ces droits ne peuvent tre remis en cause. On en fait des axiomes, si tu veux. Mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'on les reconnait  tout le monde.

La dclaration d'indpendance des Etats Unis, par exemple, ne reconnaissait pas ces droits aux esclaves (pourtant humains), pas plus qu'elle n'exigeait des citoyens amricains qu'ils tendent ces droits  l'ensemble de l'humanit. Plus prs de nous, certains droits humains sont reconnus aux seuls adultes (et pendant trs longtemps n'taient pas accords aux femmes).




> De fait, je n'arrive pas  concevoir comment un droit humain pourrait tre immanent et inalinable, sans tre universel ou du moins indpendant de la socit d'appartenance.


En fait, je suis d'accord avec toi. Ce que j'essayais de dire, c'est que les droits de l'homme sont *au dpart* un principe fondateur, qui servent  lgitimer le pouvoir remplaant l'Ancien Rgime. Ce genre de principe se retrouve partout (la rfrence complexe au marxisme-mao-conomie-de-march qu'on rencontre au dbut des dclarations politiques chinoises actuels joue exactement le mme rle). 


Le problme de ces principes, c'est qu'ils sont contagieux. C'est pourquoi les monarchies europennes ont eu peur de la rvolution de 1789, puis de celle de 1848, puis de 1917. C'est aussi pourquoi aujourd'hui, en Chine, alors que la rthorique officielle affirme que "les chinois ne veulent pas de ces droits trangers", ce qui n'est pas entirement faux, le pouvoir est trs vigilant et svit trs svrement contre la "minuscule minorit" qui pourrait en parler. 

Une fois de plus on parle de deux choses distinctes. Le rle des Droits de l'Homme, et de leur affirmation, dans l'apparition des modles politiques occidentaux modernes, qui me parait indniable (mais bon, je suis en train de lire Michelet, aussi...), et la valeur de ceux-ci comme facteur d'volution d'autres rgimes, qui me parait tre, une fois qu'on limine le blabla pseudo-culturel (les caractristiques chinoises, ou les spcificits russes), le coeur du dbat "droit de l'hommiste" moderne. 




> Chacun apporte donc sa pierre  l'difice et reoit certains bnfices en changecertes trs ingaux, mais un contrat n'est pas oblig d'apporter un bnfice gal  toutes les parties.


On n'est donc pas d'accord sur ce qu'on met dans "contrat social". Ce que tu dis est vrai de toute organisation collective, voulue, subie, impose, choisie. Ca serait vrai mme dans une socit esclavagiste, ou dans la pire des tyrannies, puisque ton contrat n'a pas besoin d'tre accept pour entrer en vigueur. Est ce encore un contrat, alors? 

J'ai du mal avec ce raisonnement, parce que je crois qu'il est  l'oppos de ce que Rousseau (l'inventeur du terme), met derrire la notion de contrat social.





> Tu oublies aussi le plus important: un PIB par habitant nettement plus lev que n'importe lequel des BRIC (ne parlons mme pas de l'Afsud, dont la rcession est pire que celle du Royaume-Uni), moins d'ingalits sociales et plus de prestations, etc.


C'est exact, et en mme temps, tu dois connatre comme moi des tudiants chinois qui vivent en France avec un revenu infrieur  celui qu'ils auraient en Chine, et cherchent pourtant  y rester. Et tu as d observer qu'en Chine, ceux qui cherchent le plus  migrer, ou au moins dplacer leur famille, ne sont pas (loin s'en faut) ceux qui subissent ce PIB par habitant faible.

Ce n'est pas qu'un problme de revenu, je crois... 

Francois

----------


## Hrungnir

> Je prfre pour ma part faire le bien des bien vivant, plutt que de les sacrifier au profil d'un tre dont on ne sait pas grand chose... c'est btement pragmatique.


Il ne s'agit pas de sacrifier des vivants  ce que sache. Si la sant de la mre est en danger, le recours  l'IMG s'impose.
Il s'agit de respecter la Vie humaine plus que des caprices de confort et d'viter l'eugnisme.



> Intuitivement, je pense (avis personnel) que les premiers mois, le foetus ne souffre pas ni n'a conscience


Ca reste  prouver, le foetus ragit aux sons (musique, voix, etc), aux motions de la mre, etc.



> En partant de a, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux autoriser l'avortement plutt que de forcer les parents  garder un enfant contre leur gr. Sans compter que dans de nombreux cas, les parents (voire la mre toute seule) n'ont pas les ressources ncessaires pour lever un enfant.


Il ne s'agit pas ncessairement de les forcer  le garder. 
S'ils ne veulent ou peuvent vraiment pas assumer l'ducation de leur enfant, des solutions d'adoption existent.
D'ailleurs en parallle de ces centaines de milliers d'enfants avorts, il y a des couples qui subissent un vritable parcours du combattant pour en adopter un, c'est aberrant.
Au passage, on pourrait aussi se demander, comment se fait-il qu'un pays aussi riche que le notre en soit rduit  sacrifier un tiers de ses enfants, pour des problmes de ressources financires.



> Et toi, es-tu contre le droit  l'avortement ?


J'en rfute le terme. Il n'y pas plus de droit  l'avortement que de droit au meurtre ou  l'esclavage.
Il n'y a pas de droit de vie ou de mort sur d'autres tres humains au seul motif que l'autre est trop faible pour se dfendre.
Donc, je suis contre, sauf les trs rares cas o la sant de la mre est en danger.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il n'y a pas de droit de vie ou de mort sur d'autres tres humains au seul motif que l'autre est trop faible pour se dfendre.


Un foetus n'est pas un tre humain.
Et, encore une fois, je trouve rpugnant de sacraliser ainsi la vie humaine. Triste trait caractristique de notre lamentable poque.

Anti-IVG et abolitionnistes vivent le mme combat pathtique finalement, mme si ils se bouffent l'un l'autre (malheureusement sans s'entretuer)

Ces deux pitoyables engeances se sont mis dans la tte que la vie humaine avait quelque chose de spcifique.

Tes affirmations sont aussi ridicules que celles de  Marco46.

----------


## Marco46

> Un foetus n'est pas un tre humain.
> Et, encore une fois, je trouve rpugnant de sacraliser ainsi la vie humaine. Triste trait caractristique de notre lamentable poque.


On sait, a fait 2 fois que tu nous la sors, et tu ne t'es toujours pas expliqu. En quoi est-ce rpugnant ? Nous vivons d'aprs toi une poque lamentable, c'est donc qu'il y en a eu d'autres qui ne l'taient pas ? Lesquelles ? Pourquoi ?




> Ces deux pitoyables engeances se sont mis dans la tte que la vie humaine avait quelque chose de spcifique.


Spcifique par rapports aux autres animaux tu veux dire ? Elle a au moins l'intelligence et la conscience, mme si a ne concerne pas tout le monde.




> Tes affirmations sont aussi ridicules que celles de  Marco46.


Les tiennes donnent la nause, surtout sans explications supplmentaires.

----------


## Marco46

> Il n'y a pas de droit de vie ou de mort sur d'autres tres humains au seul motif que l'autre est trop faible pour se dfendre.
> Donc, je suis contre, sauf les trs rares cas o la sant de la mre est en danger.


Donc tu es pour le droit  l'IVG puisqu'il a t mis en place pour protger la sant des femmes puisqu'on constate que dans les pays o ce droit n'existe pas les femmes avortent quand mme dans des conditions sanitaires pouvantables.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dsol, rien  voir avec le sujet, mais un truc m'interpelle : par quelles mandres tymologiques le mot tyran a-t-il fini par prendre un 'T' en anglais  la fin(tyrant) ????


D'aprs OED (Oxford English Dictionnary), c'est apparu avant dans le Vieux Franais et c'est le mme mcanisme que le participe en -ant. Ensuite a a migr en Anglais. Va comprendre  ::?:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc tu es pour le droit  l'IVG puisqu'il a t mis en place pour protger la sant des femmes puisqu'on constate que dans les pays o ce droit n'existe pas les femmes avortent quand mme dans des conditions sanitaires pouvantables.


Ben a, c'est un argument du mme style que lgaliser la drogue pour que les toxicomanes ne se piquent pas n'importe o avec des aiguilles sales...  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

Oufffffffff....

Je suis pass  travers les 8 pages de ce thread !!!

Bon alors d'abord pour rpondre  la question initiale :

aucune surprise : Hollande parle dans le vague et joue sur l'anit-sarko, sarko rassemble ses troupes, Joly tait de toutes faons un choix abominable - en termes et d'image et de porte-voix et de charisme ( l'envers), Poutou tait bien sympa mais comme la remplaante de Laguillers avec un programme totalement utopiste (tellement qu'il admettait s'auto-dissoudre ds lu), Bayrou a rat il y a 5 ans de prendre des positions fortes et son go l'a empch de mettre quelqu'un de plus charismatique que lui, et Le Pen capitalise sur les manques des autres..


L'tonnement des mdias et de la gauche et de la droite sur le score du FN est tout simplement symptmatique du pourquoi celui-ci est  ce niveau : on refuse d'admettre qu'il ne reprsente pas que des "xnophobes" , "racstes" et autres "nazis"..

C'est tellement plus facile de rejeter tout d'un bloc... 

Si comme c'tait le cas les premires fois il (le FN) faisait comme Poutou, c'est  dire environ 300  400 000 personnes dans toute la France, on pourrait (ventuellement) se dire que ce sont tous des racistes et xnophobes... 4.5 millions de personnes c'est franchement pas pareil, et a se maintient depuis plus de 15 ans, voire a augmente...

Je vais citer quelques interventions pour appuyer mon propos, et rpondre ensuite  2 ou 3 sujets.


Sur Le Pen et le FN :





> Si rien ne change en France, le FN sera au pouvoir dans 5 ou 10 ans.


Vraisemblablement,  cause de :




> Dpit, j'ai l'impression que la campagne est passe  ct des sujets importants (chmage, conomie) pour se concentrer sur des broutilles (permis de conduire, sondages).





> Personnellement, j'ai t dgout des rsultats, qui me font honte d'tre franais !
> 18% Le Pen + 23% Sarko, *a fait 41% de racistes en France* ! 
> 
> Non,franchement, je ne suis pas fier d'tre franais aujourd'hui, j'ai mal  la dmocratie, et j'ai la Rpublique en anmie de bon sens !





> Sauf que, au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu, le FN ne vhicule pas exactement le mme genre d'ides que les autres. Et cette banalisation,  laquelle tu participes pleinement par la nature de ton post, est juste  vomir.
> 
> *Banaliser le FN n'est pas la solution, de mme que diaboliser ses lecteurs non plus.*





> J'ai pas dit qu'ils sont des cons, j'ai dit que les lecteurs qui votaient Sarko en 2007 et qui sont retourns au FN sont "un peu cons". C'est pas pareil. En d'autres termes ils votent FN parce qu'ils sont dsabuss et qu'ils se laissent sduire par les sirnes de l'extrme droite mais savent-ils vraiment ce qu'ils soutiennent quand ils votent FN ?
> ..
> En plus, une bonne partie des gens votant FN pensent voter contre le systme en place, c'est  dire une oligarchie d'un petit nombre de personnes se connaissant et ayant des liens et des intrts communs, mais le FN c'est quoi ?
> ..
> *Je pense que tous les partis politiques sont  ct de la plaque* mais le FN est de loin le plus dangereux de tous.







> Mon opinion d'"immigr  moiti", parce qu'tre Britannique ou Zimbabwen, a ne donne pas le mme status lgal (je peux mme voter au municipales).
> ...
> *Marine le Pen* a travaill pour ddiaboliser son parti mais elle profite aussi de ce qui a toujours fait la force du FN et ne fait que s'amplifier: non pas la caricature qui veut qu'ils "disent tout haut ce que les gens pensent tout bas" mais qu'ils ont au moins le mrite de se positioner sur des sujets sensibles que les autres prfrent viter. La campagne a t navrante a cause du grand nombre de problmes qui n'ont pas t abords par les (autres) principaux partis. 
> 
> Les positions de MLP sont souvent  la limite du dbile, *mais au moins elle reconnait que ces problmes existent. Il faudrait que les autres arrtent la politique de l'autruche et la recherche du consensus  tout prix, pour prendre position franchement sur les sujets qui fachent.* C'est  ce prix-l qu'une abstention de 20% pourrait redevenir norme.
> ..
> L'immigration est un sujet sensible qui n'est pas assez abord ouvertement et trop souvent par des caricatures. Des phrases comme:
> ..
> Sont aussi caricaturales que la vision vhicule par le FN. C'tait sans doute vrai historiquement, aujourd'hui a ne l'est pas: mme si les immigrs sont nombreux  occuper des postes ingrats, ils sont aussi trs nombreux  tre ingnieurs, techniciens ou petits cadres. 
> ...





> [*] *Le FN qui peut envoyer mille mercis  Sarko* : d'abord pour avoir cr l'UMP, ne laissant aucune autre alternative que le FN aux lecteurs de droite mcontents, ensuite pour avoir banalis toutes les ides de la famille Le Pen au point que personne ne sursaute quand elle propose de refuser de soigner ou d'duquer les immigrs.
> ...





> J'avoue qu'en lisant a, je sais plus quoi penser.
>  la limite, que tu sois pas d'accord, je trouve a encore comprhensible (avis personnel, toussa), mais que tu trouves a rvoltant... 
> Moi a me fait halluciner. Et tu n'es pas d'extrme droite ! Mais qu'est ce que a doit tre alors les vrais extrmistes de droite.
> *Enfin j'ose imaginer que la majorit des votants FN le font plus par dsespoir que par profondes convictions.*


Je pense que :

La politique de l'autruche ou "l'anglisme"  gauche est catastrophique, et ne fait que augmenter l'audience du FN.. : nier les problmes lis  l'migration (conomique), nier les problmes lis  l'inscurit (ils en sont un peu revenus), nier les problmes de budget, nier les problmes de "copinage", nier les problmes "d'identit nationale", alors qu'on n'arrte pas de nous balancer "la France", "les Franais", "le systme et les valeurs franaises", "la grandeur de la France", "un pays de notre rang", "la mondialisation", le "produire franais", etc etc, .... 

*Le Pen peut dire merci  Hollande, au PS, et  Mlenchon, et mme  Bayrou.. * Chaque fois qu'elle soulve un problme tout le monde l'accuse d'tre raciste et on s'empresse de mettre sous le tapis le problme soulev..

La gauche est idologiquement enracine dans l'anti-clricalisme catholique (tout en trouvant les protestants bien), et dans la "bienveillance active" vis---vis de tout ce qui n'est pas catho..  Ce qui n'tait pas un problme  cause du faible nombre il y a 50 ans, peut le devenir...

Le cas de la viande halal est un cas typique : autant il peut s'avrer justifi conomiquement que les abattoirs finalement adoptent cette technique, autant rejeter le problme comme un problme de racisme est absurde : au minimum un tiquetage devrait avoir lieu, mais de plus, comme c'est au dpart d  une raison religieuse, pourquoi, dans un pays dans lequel cela ne se pratiquait pas, mme avec la religion ancienne, et qui se tague d'tre laic, cela devrait tre modifi  l'insu des gens ???

En fait, le fond de ce qui nourrit Le Pen  gauche est l'incapacit  vouloir accepter l'histoire de la France, et justement de refuser de discuter d'identit.. : l'idendit est ne de plus de 2000 ans d'histoire, et on dirait que notre histoire nat en 1945, sauf pour les mouvements ouvriers... 

Il est d'ailleurs aberrant (_bien que cela se concoive au dpart, en 1945 et les quelques annes aprs)_ d'assimiler racisme et anti-smitisme : tre juif ne dfinit pas une race, pas plus qu'tre musulman, catholique, ou bouddhiste.. Il y a des problmes de racisme, ET il y a des problmes de religion, les uns et les autres ne sont pas recouvrables..

Quant  Sarko, il a galement tent de rcuprer / liminer le FN en faisant des gestes en sa direction..

Je suis bien loin de penser et/ou voter le Pen, mais je comprend les gens qui le font, et je suis bien malheureux, venant d'une famille militante d'extrme gauche, de constater que non seulement la naissance du FN ft aide par Miterrand, mais que surtout sa progression est soutenue par les positions prises  gauche...

Alors on a acus Sarko de diviser les Franais, mais comme dit plus haut, quelle personne de gauche reconnat comme aussi intelligent et comptent une personne de droite, et rciproquement ? Les uns affublent les autres de tous un tas de noms d'oiseaux, d'insultes diverses et varies, d'tre "anti-rpublicains", "fascistes", "communistes", "anti-dmocrates"... Qui divise ?????

Le dfil "rpublicain" de Hollande mardi est un excellent exemple : est-ce  dire que les 50% de franais ne votant pas  gauche sont anti-rpublicains ???

Et  mon avis le FN se nourrit de a : ce n'est pas tant la "dsesprance" ( la mode depuis 1 semaine) conomique, mais la "dsprance" politique de voir des gens se comporter comme des gamins dans une cour de rcr... "c'est pas moi c'est l'autre" "c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est"..

Le populisme se nourrit de l'incapacit des partis "traditionnels"  discuter de politque, des ides, mais de leur capacit  s'accuser et s'invectiver rciproquement de tous les maux...  Admettre que l'adversaire vaut le coup serait dj un pas dans la bonne direction, car alors (_ moins d'esprer un score de dictateur_) cela revient  admettre que chacun a droit  son opinion..  (_sur ce sujet, l'anti-sarkosyme effrn des 5 dernires annes a t un rjouissant spectacle pour le FN_)






Maintenant brivement sur d'autres points :




> C'est pas seulement a, la Justice doit protger la socit, et pas venger les victimes. Du moins dans une nation civilise.





> Et tu crois vraiment que Badinter est une personne impartiale sur le sujet? 
> Trois fois


Sur la peine de mort, je pense que, si l'on admet le principe, alors on doit (_ce que dfendait Badinter au dbut, mais qu'il a soigneusement omis aprs_) admettre le principe de la VRAIE perptuit : l'argument initial de Badinter contre la peine de mort, outre la "civilisation", tait qu'une fois que quelqu'un a t tu on ne peut plus le "blanchir", mme si des preuves de son innocence sont trouves plus tard..  Si cepandant aucune preuve de cet ordre n'apparat, pourquoi la sentence serait-elle plus courte ??? 

Or aujourd"hui il n'y a pas de vraie perptuit, mais 30 ans max, avec (ou non) la peine de sret.. 

Mais quelqu"un comme Fourniret, comme Dutroux, et autres du mme acabit, qu'en fait-on ???? Heureusement pour nous, pour ces 2 l la question ne se pose pas, puiqu'ils ont t condamn aprs la cinquantaine.. Mais quelqu'un qui a 20 ou 25 ans ??? Vous y croyez  la vertu thrapeutique de 30 ans de prison pour quelquun qui a assassin 10 ou 15 personnes de sang-froid ?? ou au fait qu'au bout de 30 ans il n'est plus "dangereux" ??





> Ca ca ressemble a une proposition de Bayrou dailleur.
> Mettre des mdecins prs des urgences avec un contrleur qui redirige la personne vers ceux ci pour les cas bnins (grippe, rhume, etc...) en ne laissant aller aux urgences que les cas urgent.
> En gros, il chiffre ca a 60 euros par acte par le mdecin, contre 260 actuellement... et je suis sur qu'on trouverait mme des mdecins pour faire des consultations  prix normal, voir en dessous (aprs tout, on elur apporte la "clientle" sur un plateau.(cad a 20-23 euros)





> C'est pas tout  fait la proposition de Bayrou. Il proposait de crer des maisons "de pr-urgence", o on dtermine si la personne qui vient aux urgences doit bien passer aux urgences, ou si a peut passer par le systme "normal". Donc on rajoute des cots par rapport  la visite normale chez les mdecin, qui cote 23 (structures + le reste).


En gros, c'est le 911, ou ce que devrait faire le 115  ::aie:: 





> Le problme de l'engorgement et du recours systmatique aux urgences provient aussi du fait que les mdecins, gnralistes et spcialistes, ne veulent plus, dans leur majorit, assurer des permanences le soir et le week-end. Il t'arrive un ppin en dehors des heures d'ouverture de ton mdecin rfrent, c'est soit S.O.S. mdecins (avec le tarif visite  domicile + nuit pass 20 heures), soit les urgences. *C'est toute la mdecine de ville qui a un problme*, a ne se rglera pas avec un genre de pr-accueil...


C'est encore pire  la campagne : pas de SOS mdecin.. L'hpital ou la clinique  50 km.





> Et pour finir, je dirais comme Jon Shannow que moi aussi j'ai mal  la dmocratie. Certes j'ai vot, mais c'tait loin d'tre pour un candidat qui me reprsente, ne serait-ce qu' 50%. Et combien font pareil ?


Sans doute pour cette lection plus de 50  60% des votants...


Quant  l'IVG, elle est absolument  garder, pas par rapport  l'euthanasie,  "la vie",  ou quoi que ce soit d'thique ou de moral, simplement pour le droit des femmes  disposer de leur corps..

L'avortement  toujours exist (mme en Egypte ancienne ou chez les Romains), mais je suis d'une gnration qui a connu (via mes soeurs, mes copines, ma mre, ...) l'avortement "des riches" , mdicalis, en Suisse ou en Hollande, et l'avortement des "pauvres", avec les aiguilles  tricoter, les montes/descentes d'ascenceur, etc etc,  et une mortalit de 30  50% .. Donc quel que soit le point de vue thique, c'est un DROIT  ne PAS mourrir..

----------


## DonQuiche

@souviron34
Non, le FN n'est pas compos que de racistes, mais d'une sacre proportion tout de mme. 300k ou 400k racistes en France ? Tu plaisantes ?! Je l'ai dj dit, le racisme est une chose trs banale dans tous les pays. Dans le coin o j'habite, Sarko est arriv premier et le Pen a failli dpasser Hollande, autant dire que les langues se dlient aisment. Et, crois-moi a suinte de haine. Alors, non, ils ne croient peut-tre pas en une thorie des races mais la plupart pensent que les musulmans sont infrieurs, au moins culturellement. Et, plus fondamentalement, leur vote n'est pas motiv par une thorie mais par une motion pure et brute, et aussi ancienne que l'homme, la haine : ils ont envie de "casser du bougnoule" pour reprendre leurs mots. 

Et c'est exactement cela le gros de l'lectorat du FN, il ne faut pas se leurrer ou le sur-rationaliser. Au point que parmi eux, un nombre plus lev qu'on ne pourrait le croire, dans un contexte diffrent, pourraient aisment faire couler le sang. Comme l'crivait Beaudelaire : "Si le viol, le poison, le poignard, l'incendie, n'ont pas encore brods de leurs plaisants dessins le canevas banal de nos piteux destins, c'est que notre me, hlas ! n'est pas assez hardie." Et rgulirement ils en parlent. En rigolant, bien sr, disent-ils. Les images sont toujours les mmes : la peur  la mode du "tirons les premiers avant que ce ne soient eux", ou l'envie d'un petit lynchage. On pourra toujours dire que ce ne sont que des mots mais ils portent une violence  glacer le sang.

Alors, non, tous ne sont pas racistes, seulement la majorit. Et mme parmi les racistes tous ne sont pas irrcuprables. Aprs tout, il y a aussi les idiots : les ouvriers qui votent pour une hritire qui a pass trente ans  militer dans un parti qui soutenait un taux unique d'imposition sur le revenu de 30%. Ou ceux qui pensent que pour remdier  la dlinquance il suffit de taper du poing sur la table et de crier "avec moi z'allez voir ce que vous z'allez voir", puisque 2007 n'a pas suffi  les vacciner. Ou ceux qui rvent d'un temps qui ne reviendra jamais, o les femmes n'taient que les ventres de la nation, les arabes la petite main duvre des pieds-noirs qui n'avaient de droits que ceux qu'on voulait bien leur laisser et qu'on jetait dans la Seine quand ils manifestaient, temps idalis du patriarcat colonial. Et enfin ceux qui votent pour le FN en sachant trs exactement ce qu'il est et simplement parce qu'ils soutiennent leur vision : un patronat dur et catholique au pouvoir, et une arme de flics pour faire fermer leurs gueules  tous ceux qui ne rentreront pas dans le cadre ou qui ne seront pas d'accord.

La gauche a t-elle une certaine responsabilit l-dedans ? Oh ! Sans aucun doute elle a parfois jou la carte du FN contre la droite. Mais lui faire porter le chapeau pour la haine des autres, a, non ! Croire que cette haine est apparue  cause d'une immigration que l'on aurait pu juguler, c'est commettre deux erreurs. D'abord parce que cette haine est avant tout la consquence du processus au cours duquel on a accord aux mpriss des droits et o ils ont t invits  tre considrs comme des gaux, ce que de trs nombreux franais n'ont jamais accept, un processus qui cre de la haine et de la rancur des deux cts comme on l'a toujours vu dans tous les pays. Ensuite parce que l'immigration n'a pas t encourage depuis trs longtemps et que les vannes n'taient pas grandes ouvertes. Simplement, et il faudrait s'en rendre compte, elle est impossible  endiguer sans cder  l'inhumanit et devenir un tat totalitaire. Dans un pays libre o ne pullulent pas les policiers, la clandestinit est facile  maintenir.

Alors, quels seraient les autres torts de nos politiciens et de la gauche en particulier ? D'avoir compris que face  la dlinquance l'action policire seule ne suffisait pas puisque celle-ci ne peut pas prvenir mais simplement punir et donc tent d'explorer d'autres moyens en parallle, ducatifs et associatifs ? D'avoir reconnu que la France avait sa part dans la formation de la situation actuelle, sans jamais nier pour autant qu'il faille y remdier quitte  user de la force ? De ne pas pouvoir faire coller l'image de la France  une image dpinal qui n'a jamais existe  base de clochers et de baguettes  l'heure de la mondialisation et de l'aprs-guerre froide ? De considrer que l'identit de la France va justement plus loin que a et que lorsqu'un dixime de sa population est musulmane, la lacit, une invention bien franaise se targue t-on, nous commande d'accepter quelques minarets parmi nos clochers plutt que de rver d'un pass mythifi, et que cela n'empchera pas la France de demeurer elle-mme, bien au contraire ? De s'tre proccup du chmage et de la crise plutt que de s'indigner que trois abattoirs distribuent de la viande issue de btes qu'on avait gorges sans l'crire en gras caractre 24 ? D'tre humains et de parfois se laisser emporter dans le feu de la campagne lectorale, quand deux groupes avec chacun leurs agitateurs se confrontent, dans un pays o on s'est toujours engueul en parlant politique ? Quant  tes autres griefs, piti ! Sarkozy n'aurait pas divis, ce ne serait qu'affabulation de la gauche ? Hollande crerait une fracture en qualifiant son dfil de rpublicain, un mot que la droite emploie elle-mme  tout instant pour dfendre ses ides ? Je te trouve bien plus complaisant avec la droite qu'avec la gauche ; ce n'est qu'une simple observation.

Et donc tout a expliquerait que 20% de franais veuillent "casser du bougnoule". Et bien ! En somme, ce qui expliquerait que 20% des franais aient vot FN, c'est que la gauche et la droite ont eu le tort de ne pas proposer des solutions d'extrme-droite ?



PS : Oui, parmi les lecteurs du FN il y a aussi les anti-uropens, puisque le FN tait le seul parti anti-europen (authentique, j'exclus Sarko et ses effets de manche auxquels les lecteurs n'ont pas cru).  Ce sera le seul point o je concderai une faute de la part des autres partis.

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors deja sur l avortement je pense que l on peut mettre la vie d une femme en l air ou un couple trs facilement. le couple ensemble depuis deux jour ou la fille tombe enceinte parce qu' elle vomit sa pilule, je ne pense pas qu ils mritent de mettre leur vie en l air. en plus accoucher n est pas sans danger, en particulier quand le corps n est pas encore totalement adulte. tre enceinte pour une fille qui fait des tudes, c est la merde . abandonner un nourrisson, c est pas loin d tre impossible  pour 90% des franais. Donc la seule chose que l on y gagnerait, ce serait une sexualit  moins libre, et des femmes encore plus dpendante  des hommes.

Souviron, pour les urgences, on se rend compte que ce qu'il manque vraiment, c est un moyen de se faire soigner sans faire l avance. c est uniquement pour cela que tous ces gens vont attendre des heures  l hpital pour un rhume.

pour la monte du fn, je ne suis pas persuad  que il soit synonyme d adhrence aux thses racistes du parti, mais je ressens une monte de la lgitimit des gens qui tiennent  ce genre de propos. on y fait mme plus attention, alors que dans la sphre publique le politiquement correct emprisonne toutes les personnalit. 
Je pense aussi que l on voit surtout dans ce rsultat le rsultat prvisible du refus de traiter des problmes de socits actuels. la campagne   t un parfait exemple ou pour parler de thmes srieux, seuls les "petits" candidats tait prsent. Marine le pen a  par exemple fait beaucoup de voix en dclarant des demi vrits. celles sont vite devenues rfrence puisque personne n y donnait la contradiction.

J espre que hollande sera lu  et qu' il essayera vraiment de rconcilier les franais et de donner une place normale aux musulmans, histoire que il se sente franais et qu' ils arrtent d tre pousse vers le communautarisme.

y  du boulot...


En plus de cela, limiter le cumul, les mandats conscutifs ferait du bien. avoir le fn  l assemble aussi. ils y ont leur place depuis 20 ans.

Et que l on fasse en sorte que les policiers soient jugs en cas de bavures... avec une interdiction relle de manifester en uniforme,  fortiori arm , comme ils le font ds que l un des leurs est attaqu.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, le FN n'est pas compos que de racistes, mais d'une sacre proportion tout de mme. 300k ou 400k racistes en France ?


Des vrais ? Si absolument...





> Tu plaisantes ?! Je l'ai dj dit, le racisme est une chose trs banale dans tous les pays. Dans le coin o j'habite, Sarko est arriv premier et le Pen a failli dpasser Hollande, autant dire que les langues se dlient aisment. Et, crois-moi a suinte de haine. Alors, non, ils ne croient peut-tre pas en une thorie des races mais la plupart pensent que les musulmans sont infrieurs, au moins culturellement.


As-tu vu Dupont-La-Joie ? En 1969, bien avant le FN... 

Les "bougnoules", mais aussi les "ritals", les "polaks", mais aussi "les gens de droite", ou "les gens de gauche", les "ploucs" ou les "parigots", les "amerloques", les "beurs", les "blacks", les "gens du voyage", les "roms"... Toutes gentlles appellations qui sont partages par trs nettement plus que les 400k racistes rels du FN, non ?????


Et c'est l que la bien-pensance intevient : "_nous non, on n'est pas raciste.. Y'a que ceux qui votent FN qui le sont_"..






> Alors, non, tous ne sont pas racistes, seulement la majorit. Et mme parmi les racistes tous ne sont pas irrcuprables. Aprs tout, il y a aussi les idiots : les ouvriers qui votent pour une hritire qui a pass trente ans  militer dans un parti qui soutenait un taux unique d'imposition sur le revenu de 30%.


Ah, j'oubliais : les 27.2% d'idiots qui votent pour un Sarko, aussi, non ?? (car dedans ces 27, il ya quand mme des petites gens, y compris des ouvriers, des enseignants, des infirmires, pas seulement des patrons du CAC40)...

Mais, les 1.6 qui votent pour Poutou ou 0.56 our Arthaud, y sont p'tte pas idiots de croire que demain on rase gratis ???






> D'abord parce que cette haine est avant tout la consquence du processus au cours duquel on a accord aux mpriss des droits et o ils ont t invits  tre considrs comme des gaux, *ce que de trs nombreux franais n'ont jamais accept*,


Ce qui dpasse, de trs loin, les frontires du FN... (te rappelles-tu, il y a 4 ans, la sortie de Frche contre les Harkis ??)





> Simplement, et il faudrait s'en rendre compte, elle est impossible  endiguer sans cder  l'inhumanit et devenir un tat totalitaire. Dans un pays libre o ne pullulent pas les policiers, la clandestinit est facile  maintenir.


Tu l'as dit.. Nous devons donc accepter d'tre dans un pays qui trouve normal la clandestinit ????





> D'avoir compris que face  la dlinquance l'action policire seule ne suffisait pas puisque celle-ci ne peut pas prvenir mais simplement punir et donc tent d'explorer d'autres moyens en parallle, ducatifs et associatifs ?


Et pourtant peresque tout le monde, y compris le PS, s'accord aujourd'hui pour admettre qu'il faudrait rtablir quelque chose comme les "maisons de redressements" qui existaient avant les annes 70..





> De ne pas pouvoir faire coller l'image de la France  une image dpinal qui n'a jamais existe  base de clochers et de baguettes  l'heure de la mondialisation et de l'aprs-guerre froide ?


Ce n'est pas moi, ce sont nos grand chefs, de tout bord qui n'arrtent pas d'utliser les mots "la France", "sa grandeur", "son influence"...

Et oui, bien que athe et totalement non croyant, je suis fier (pourquoi, faudrait-il avoir honte ???) d'tre d'un pays qui a 2000 ans d'histoire, parmi lesquels 1900 ans d'hsitoire chrtienne... Je n'y peux rien, c'est comme a.. Mais je n'ai pas  en avoir honte... J'aime me balader dans Notre-Dame de Paris, au Sacr-Coeur, au Mont-Saint-Michel,  la Cathdrale de Riems, Chartes, ou Bourges,  l'Abbaye de Citeaux, ou de Vzelay, j'aime regader les toiles de Michelange, de Donatelli, du Greco... J'aime lire Mauriac autant que Proust..  toutes oeuvres se rfrant  Dieu et au catholicisme.. Et alors ? Suis-je un salaud de catho pour a ??? qui tient  une image d'Epinal ????

Franchement j'ai tellement de mal  comprendre ce rejet...

Mes grandparents, comme la majorit des gens des villages, allaient  la messe le dimanche, sans trop y croire, parce que c'tait le rdv.. 

Les mariages ou les enterrements  l'glise, a n'est pas rserv qu'aux extrmistes...

J'ai honte d'tre dans un pays qui refuse son histoire...





> De considrer que l'identit de la France va justement plus loin que a et que lorsqu'un dixime de sa population est musulmane, la lacit, une invention bien franaise se targue t-on, nous commande d'accepter quelques minarets parmi nos clochers plutt que de rver d'un pass mythifi, et que cela n'empchera pas la France de demeurer elle-mme, bien au contraire ?


Prend le bton pour te faire battre... Ne t'tonne pas des montes du FN.. Cela va continuer de plus en plus, c'est tout ce que je dit..

Contrairement aux pays anglo-saxons, qui ont rigs en panace la PERSONNE, nous avons ici un CITOYEN... Le respect du droit angl-saxon les oblige  accepter que chacun puisse faire comme il le croit. Le respect de notre droit nous oblige  NE PAS NOUS OCCUPER de ce que pensent les personnes...

C'est je crois ce qui chappe  beaucoup : la garantie des croyances par la Dclaration des Droits se fait par le fait que l'Etat ne s'en occupe PAS, alors que dans les pays anglo-saxons cette garantie se fait par le fait que l'Etat s'en occupe.. 

Dans les vilages vers chez moi (la France profonde, hein ?) Tous les maires, conseillers gnraux, dputs, rgions, dpartements sont socialistes ou communistes..  Or le FN fait entre 25 et 35%... 





> De s'tre proccup du chmage et de la crise plutt que de s'indigner que trois abattoirs distribuent de la viande issue de btes qu'on avait gorges sans l'crire en gras caractre 24 ?


Et tu trouves a normal ???

Je suis non-croyant, j'ai habit  l'tranger, mais si je suis  NewYork,  Montral, ou chez moi, les Juifs peuvent si ils le veulent aller chercher leur viande ou leurs aliments dans les magasins spcialiss, labelliss tel que, de mme pour les musulmans, ou ceux qui veulent manger bio...

Pourquoi cela ne devrait pas tre marqu ???????

J'aime bien mon steak-frites (bien franais) saignant.. Un peu difficile si il n'y a plus de sang....





> Sarkozy n'aurait pas divis, ce ne serait qu'affabulation de la gauche ?


Pas plus que la gauche qui dnonce tout ce qui n'est pas en accord avec elle..





> Hollande crerait une fracture en qualifiant son dfil de rpublicain, un mot que la droite emploie elle-mme  tout instant pour dfendre ses ides ?


C'est bien a le truc : qu'est-ce que a veut dire alors ???????

Pourquoi le qualifier de "rpublicain", comme si les autres ne l'taient pas ? Que je sache, tre rpublicain c'est tre attach  la Rpublique.. Je ne connais gure d'lecteurs de droite qui sont contre la Rpublique, et piur une monarchie ou une dictature..





> Je te trouve bien plus complaisant avec la droite qu'avec la gauche ; ce n'est qu'une simple observation.


Qui aime bien chtie bien..

Je suis dsespr des prises de position et des stratgies d'vitement. Je suis d'une famille communiste, militants natonaux. Mes parents sont morts, mais mes 2 soeurs, communsites elles-aussi, dont l'une enseignante ( la retraite) pensent comme moi : en 2007, l'enseignante a vot Bayrou au premier, puis Sarko. comme moi et mon autre soeur.. Cette anne, il y a eu 2 Bayrou et 1 Mlenchon au premier, 2 Sarko et un Hollande au 2ime..

Tu crois que a nous fait plaisir ???

La gauche, par sa position thoriquement morale, devrait avoir le devoir de pas seulement prsenter des utopies mobilisatrices (_et je remercie sincrement Mlenchon d'avoir russi le tour de force de remonter u peu ce plan-l_), mais d'tre au service de TOUS les habitants, mme si ils sont de droite, riches, et pas migrs.  Et de ne PAS tre lectoraliste, mais de prendre les dcizions , mme difficile, qui doivent se prendre..

Au lieu de a, on assiste  une dbandade gnralise ds qu'il y a un sujet qui fche, associ  des noms d'osieaux, un clientlisme lectoral immonde, et une remise en question bobo des choses : une hypocrisie totale los des votes  l'asemble, o on vote pas des lois parce que c'est la droite qui les propose mais on les intgre aprs, des reculades, des positions (par exemple sur la Burqua) que toutes les femmes des pays maghrbins trouvent aberrantes...   

Bref, je trouve simplement que la bien-pensance, lectoraliste et petite-bourgeosie, prside  la majorit des votes et prises de position..

Donc  oui je suis dur en jugement : j'ai 53 ans de rfelxions communistes en tte, et je n'admet pas que , sans vouloir aller dans cet extrme, on laisse justement l'autre extrme monter par couardise..





> En somme, ce qui expliquerait que 20% des franais aient vot FN, c'est que la gauche et la droite ont eu le tort de ne pas proposer des solutions d'extrme-droite ?


Non, c'est qu'ils jouent  la rcr... En prenant les gens pour des c.ns..

Si tu lis un livre d'histoire, a rappelle pas mal la Troisme Rpublique...

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense aussi que l on voit surtout dans ce rsultat le rsultat prvisible du refus de traiter des problmes de socits actuels. la campagne   t un parfait exemple ou pour parler de thmes srieux, seuls les "petits" candidats tait prsent. Marine le pen a  par exemple fait beaucoup de voix en dclarant des demi vrits. celles sont vite devenues rfrence puisque personne n y donnait la contradiction.


Aboslument d'accord.. C'est ce que je dis plus haut..





> J espre que hollande sera lu  et qu' il essayera vraiment de rconcilier les franais et de donner une place normale aux musulmans, histoire que il se sente franais et qu' ils arrtent d tre pousse vers le communautarisme.
> 
> y  du boulot...


Surtout que c'est le PS et SOS Racisme qui a entrin l'appellation "beurs"  ::calim2:: 

Je n'y crois donc pas trop (et mme quasi pas du tout)

Et, comme je dsiais, on nourrit le communautarisme et du coup le repli des autres, vers un truc comme le FN..

Quand tu as vcu ailleurs, en particulier au Canada, tu te rends compte  quel point la socit franaise - globalement - est traverse / assise, sur les prjugs, et que les diffrences - de races, de religions, d'origines - ne sont pas "normales",  c'est  dire sans aucune importance, mais que justement on leur accorde une importance..  

Je me souviens, quand je suis arriv au Canada avec la culture franaise, je choquais quand je disais "ce nom, c'est pas russe ?" ou bien "ah ben c'est un nom allemand"... 

J'ai travaill avec des coptes, des musulmans, des cathos, des protestants, des boudhistes, des athes, des animistes, des tmoins de Jhvah, dans ma belle-famille il y a  de tout, et franchement je suis atter de l'atitude globale franaise...

PS: @DonQuiche :

Quand je parle des prjugs, je parle autant des prjugs ngatifs que des prejugs positifs .. Des 2 cts on ne veut pas voir la ralit..

----------


## souviron34

> De ne pas pouvoir faire coller l'image de la France  une image dpinal qui n'a jamais existe  base de clochers et de baguettes  l'heure de la mondialisation et de l'aprs-guerre froide ? De considrer que l'identit de la France va justement plus loin que a et que lorsqu'un dixime de sa population est musulmane, la lacit, une invention bien franaise se targue t-on, nous commande d'accepter quelques minarets parmi nos clochers plutt que de rver d'un pass mythifi, et que cela n'empchera pas *la France de demeurer elle-mme*, bien au contraire ?


Outre le fait qu'il est assez dificile de dfinir comment "_la Fance peut demeurer elle-mme_" sans le dfinir, et donc en parler  ::aie:: , aujourdh'ui mme, Franois Hollande a parl de :




> "C'est le patriotisme que j'oppose au nationalisme et au souverainisme"


A Bercy Hollande oppose patriotisme et nationalisme (LCI)

Admettons.. Mais qu'est-ce que ma patrie alors ???

Par quoi est-elle dfinie ?

Comment je peux tre "patriote" si je ne sais pas  quoi a correspond ??

C'est l que j'ai beaucoup de mal  voir comment on peut refuser de parler (et accuser ceux qui veulent en parler) de l'idendit nationale ....

La Patrie n'est pas la Nation ??

OK. C'est quoi la diffrence ? Et je ne suis pas le seul  me poser des questions.. Cela mriterait donc au minimum une explication dtaille, ou des dbats - je ne crois pas en la Vrit en politique (et mme ailleurs) - voir ma signature..

Comment voulez-vous ne pas diviser si vous ne dfinissez pas ce qui unit par la discussion ??


PS: encore un truc .. Aujord'hui encore Hollande dit :

Immigration : Hollande ne compte pas augmenter le nombre de rgularisations (LCI)





> Le candidat PS  l'Elyse, Franois Hollande, a assur de nouveau dimanche que s'il tait lu, *il n'augmenterait pas le nombre de rgularisations d'trangers, actuellement d'environ 30.000 par an, ajoutant qu'il en serait de mme pour l'immigration conomique, en raison de la crise*. "Il y a aujourd'hui 30.000 rgularisations par an avec avec des critres qui sont assez flous et assez indistincts", a affirm M. Hollande invit de l'mission "Dimanche +" sur Canal +. "Les critres seront bien prciss" mais "il y aura le mme nombre de rgularisations qu'aujourd'hui, ce sera le mme ordre de grandeur, *il n'y a pas de raison d'augmenter le nombre de rgularisations*", a-t-il dit.


Bizarre autant qu'trange, alors qu'on n'a pas arrt de nous dire que Sarko et Guant taient des pvs salos qui laissaient le monde dans la m.rde, et que "_nous, on ferait pas a_" ..  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron. j tais aussi ces dernires annes  au canada avant que mes pas me mnent en roumanie. une chose incroyable au canada, c est que le manque d histoire rend possible la contradiction. personne ne viendrait dire aux citoyen, ok pour un clocher, mais pas de minaret. sans ces fondations, on voit que les gens se tournent vers le futur et pas vers un pass  magnifie autant qu illusoire.

en tant que athe, je suis autant gn par les cathos que par les musulmans, et autant ravi de dcouvrir leur culture. 

Et comme je l ai dj dit sarkozy  bless nombre de nos citoyens, mais aussi des pays amis par son rejet (roumanie)ou sa condescendance (italie).  tort ou  raison, on n accuse jamais une communaut. On rend des actes rprhensibles, on juge des faits, mais on accuse pas une communaut  des errements de certains de ses membres. Autrement on institutionnalise la communaut au dessus du citoyen, ce qui va  rencontre de l ide d galit galit d tat de droit.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron. j tais aussi ces dernires annes  au canada avant que mes pas me mnent en roumanie. une chose incroyable au canada, c est *que le manque d histoire rend possible la contradiction. personne ne viendrait dire aux citoyen, ok pour un clocher, mais pas de minaret.* sans ces fondations, on voit que les gens se tournent vers le futur et pas vers un pass  magnifie autant qu illusoire.


Comme je l'ai dit, cela n'est pas d au manque d'histoire : c'est la *Constitution*..

La Consitution Canadienne, comme l'Amricaine, ou comme l'Anglaise, rgie le principe de la PERSONNE et non du CITOYEN.

L'Etat garanti les croyances de chacun par la fourniture / l'acceptation AUTOMATIQUE de chacune des demandes individuelles.

Chez nous, la noton de citoyen implique que l'Etat garanti les croyances de chacun en le laissant faire ce qu'il veut (domaine priv), mais il ne fournit que quelque chose d'indpendant et pour tous.

La diffrence est fondamentale : elle est entre le "pour tous, compte non-tenu des croyances", ou "pour chacun compte-tenu de ses croyances".

L'histoire du minaret ou du clocher est donc impossible _parce que_ la Constitution interdit  l'Etat de se mler de a, ou si il doit s'en mler c'est au contraire pour faire respecter l'gailit entre les croyances  (_d'o les coles confessionnelles, les glises  bulbes, etc etc_) 

Toutes les coles francophones sont catholiques. Et les gens de ma gnration ont t chez les bonnes soeurs pour les filles et les J2suites pour les gars.. Mais tu vas en Colombie-Britannique ou en Ontario, et les coles sont baptistes...

----------


## Marco46

> La politique de l'autruche ou "l'anglisme"  gauche est catastrophique, et ne fait que augmenter l'audience du FN.. : nier les problmes lis  l'migration (conomique), nier les problmes lis  l'inscurit (ils en sont un peu revenus), nier les problmes de budget, nier les problmes de "copinage", nier les problmes "d'identit nationale", alors qu'on n'arrte pas de nous balancer "la France", "les Franais", "le systme et les valeurs franaises", "la grandeur de la France", "un pays de notre rang", "la mondialisation", le "produire franais", etc etc, ....


Le problme principal des franais c'est l'conomie. Pour faire court c'est le mouvement de transfert des richesses des revenus du travail vers celui du capital depuis le dbut de l're librale. C'est a qui nous crve, et c'est contre a que les gens gueulent depuis que "c'est la crise", c'est  dire depuis 30/40 ans. Les partis de gauche et de droite se sont succds au pouvoir et n'ont rien pu faire, pire ils ont largement contribu  ce mouvement.

Et c'est vraiment de a que les franais ont marre. L'inscurit, l'impression que les trangers volent le pain de franais, les problmes budgtaires, etc ... Tous ces problmes dcoulent directement de ce problme principal.

Et dans ce contexte, les gens se tournent vers le FN, soit par btise, soit par colre. Je ne crois pas non plus qu'il y ait beaucoup de racistes dans les lecteurs du FN, simplement le FN dsigne un ennemi facile  identifier, donne une conception du monde binaire facile  assimiler, et les gens tombent dans le panneau.

Je suis tomb sur une trs bonne mission de l bas si j'y suis (une mission radio de gauchistes :p) que je vous conseille sur ce sujet.




> En fait, le fond de ce qui nourrit Le Pen  gauche est l'incapacit  vouloir accepter l'histoire de la France, et justement de refuser de discuter d'identit.. : l'idendit est ne de plus de 2000 ans d'histoire, et on dirait que notre histoire nat en 1945, sauf pour les mouvements ouvriers...


Vraiment pas d'accord avec a. Si tout allait bien conomiquement les gens ne se prendraient pas la tte avec cette question stupide.
Par ailleurs ce sont plutt les gens d'extrme droite qui refusent d'accepter l'histoire de France, en particulier la dcolonisation et le fait qu'aujourd'hui il y a quantit de citoyens franais d'origine maghrbine et qu'il faut l'accepter, les accepter comme citoyens  part entire, et donc accepter que l'Islam soit la 2me religion de France et le couscous un des plats prfrs des franais, a s'appelle, *l'volution*. Mais c'est vrai que c'est un concept difficilement compatible avec une droite conservatrice.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ah, j'oubliais : les 27.2% d'idiots qui votent pour un Sarko, aussi, non ?? (car dedans ces 27, il ya quand mme des petites gens, y compris des ouvriers, des enseignants, des infirmires, pas seulement des patrons du CAC40)...


Mme si tu ne gagnes pas beaucoup, tu peux voter pour une TVA sociale qui reprsentera 2% de ton revenu en pensant faire un effort pour relancer l'industrie ou au moins te consoler avec les autres composantes idologiques (dont certaines  dimension sociale d'ailleurs) qui constituent la droite incarne par l'UMP et qui attirent typiquement leur lectorat. Le FN, lui, proposait jusqu'en 2007 de leur prendre 30% de leurs revenus. Quand un unijambiste va acclamer le type qui lui propose de lui couper une jambe, c'est quand mme tre un peu con, disons-le, mme sous prtexte que lui non plus n'aime pas les types basans.




> Les "bougnoules", mais aussi les "ritals", les "polaks", mais aussi "les gens de droite", ou "les gens de gauche", les "ploucs" ou les "parigots", les "amerloques", les "beurs", les "blacks", les "gens du voyage", les "roms"... Toutes gentlles appellations qui sont partages par trs nettement plus que les 400k racistes rels du FN, non ?????


Autant la haine contre les musulmans peut tout  fait tre compare  d'autres haines, autant je n'ai pas entendu de dput socialiste clamer que les gens de droite sont culturellement infrieurs, ni entendu les lecteurs socialistes se plaindre de discrimination  lembauche, remettons les choses en ordre. Mais oui, bien sr, plus que 400k racistes, des prjugs qui vont dans les deux sens, etc. Nanmoins la haine catgorielle n'est pas chose si banale et celui qui la manifeste vote presque toujours FN. 




> Ce qui dpasse, de trs loin, les frontires du FN... (te rappelles-tu, il y a 4 ans, la sortie de Frche contre les Harkis ??)


Mais il va de soi que la racisme est prsent dans tous les milieux. Cela dit je n'ai jamais entendu un lecteur me dire qu'il voltait socialiste pour faire "dgager les arabes".




> Tu l'as dit.. Nous devons donc accepter d'tre dans un pays qui trouve normal la clandestinit ????


Si l'alternative est de devenir un pays totalitaire ou d'y consacrer tous nos moyens policiers au dtriment de la lutte contre le crime et la dlinquance, oui, mieux vaut l'accepter.




> Et pourtant peresque tout le monde, y compris le PS, s'accord aujourd'hui pour admettre qu'il faudrait rtablir quelque chose comme les "maisons de redressements" qui existaient avant les annes 70..


Des maisons de redressement ? Je t'invite  t'informer sur ce qu'elles taient avant de faire une telle comparaison et mesurer le gouffre avec les nouveaux tablissements. Mais passons... Donc ? O veux-tu en venir ? J'ai dit que l'action policire ne suffisait pas. a ne la rend pas moins indispensable. Ce qui est stupide c'est d'ignorer l'un des deux bouts du problme. Et le fait que le PS propose des centres pour dlinquants mineurs dmonte justement la thse de l'aveuglement idologique.




> Et oui, bien que athe et totalement non croyant, je suis fier (pourquoi, faudrait-il avoir honte ???) d'tre d'un pays qui a 2000 ans d'histoire, parmi lesquels 1900 ans d'hsitoire chrtienne... Je n'y peux rien, c'est comme a.. Mais je n'ai pas  en avoir honte... J'aime me balader dans Notre-Dame de Paris, au Sacr-Coeur, au Mont-Saint-Michel,  la Cathdrale de Riems, Chartes, ou Bourges,  l'Abbaye de Citeaux, ou de Vzelay, j'aime regader les toiles de Michelange, de Donatelli, du Greco... J'aime lire Mauriac autant que Proust..  toutes oeuvres se rfrant  Dieu et au catholicisme.. Et alors ? Suis-je un salaud de catho pour a ??? qui tient  une image d'Epinal ????


Mais qui  dit qu'il fallait en avoir honte, bon sang ?! J'ai simplement dit qu'en 2012 la France ne sera jamais comme en 1950 et qu'il faut bien en prendre acte ! Et si l'on peut rafler des voix en faisant semblant de croire le contraire a ne veut pas dire pour autant que les autres partis ont tort de ne pas en faire autant.




> Prend le bton pour te faire battre... Ne t'tonne pas des montes du FN.. Cela va continuer de plus en plus, c'est tout ce que je dit.. Contrairement aux pays anglo-saxons, qui ont rigs en panace la PERSONNE, nous avons ici un CITOYEN... Le respect du droit angl-saxon les oblige  accepter que chacun puisse faire comme il le croit. Le respect de notre droit nous oblige  NE PAS NOUS OCCUPER de ce que pensent les personnes...


Tu veux dire la loi qui impose une neutralit face  la religion de chacun et commande donc de ne pas s'opposer aux permis de construire pour des mosques ? Ou la loi qui impose  ltat de rechercher un compromis comme il l'a fait en proposant du poisson le vendredi dans toutes les cantines scolaires, pour les 2% qui font vendredi saint ? Je ne demande rien de moins qu'un traitement indiffrenci de la part de la puissance publique, ce n'est apparemment pas ton cas. Une lacit  deux vitesses comme celle prne par le FN en somme ?





> Je suis non-croyant, j'ai habit  l'tranger, mais si je suis  NewYork,  Montral, ou chez moi, les Juifs peuvent si ils le veulent aller chercher leur viande ou leurs aliments dans les magasins spcialiss, labelliss tel que, de mme pour les musulmans, ou ceux qui veulent manger bio... Pourquoi cela ne devrait pas tre marqu ???????


Soyons srieux, on parle de trois abattoirs sur des dizaines  une poque o il y a des problmes franchement plus urgents, le problme ayant t soulev non pas parce que les franais s'en proccupaient mais parce que c'tait une occasion de rafler des voix anti-musulmanes et tu les sais pertinemment. Partant de l on peut discuter du rajout d'un trente-septime tiquettage mais, franchement,  peu de choses prs, on s'en cogne, c'est vraiment accessoire, sauf pour ceux qui ont en horreur tout ce qui se rapporte de prs ou de loin  l'Islam. Et si moi aussi je prfre mon steak saignant, il ne l'est pas toujours mme avec l'abattage classique.




> Pas plus que la gauche qui dnonce tout ce qui n'est pas en accord avec elle..


Ce qui est aussi le cas de tous les partis politiques dans tous les pays.




> Pourquoi le qualifier de "rpublicain", comme si les autres ne l'taient pas ?


Mais c'est toi qui veut y voir un sens selon lequel les autres ne seraient pas rpublicains.




> Je suis dsespr des prises de position et des stratgies d'vitement.[...] Et de ne PAS tre lectoraliste, mais de prendre les dcizions , mme difficile, qui doivent se prendre..


Mais comme nous tous ! Simplement tu mets cela sur le compte d'une dgnrescence de la cinquime rpublique, quelque chose qui ne serait pas intrinsque  la politique et qui pourrait tre corrig. Et, pire tu accuses ce fait d'tre  l'origine du vote FN alors que le FN est le parti qui s'appuie le plus sur une posture idologique et renie la ralit, et a toujours refus l'exercice du pouvoir. Que de contradictions !




> une hypocrisie totale los des votes  l'asemble, o on vote pas des lois parce que c'est la droite qui les propose mais on les intgre aprs, des reculades, des positions (par exemple sur la Burqua) que toutes les femmes des pays maghrbins trouvent aberrantes...


Autant la premire partie de la phrase est vraie (mais s'applique aussi  la droite quand elle est dans l'opposition), autant l'exemple de la burqa est absurde : non, son interdiction dans les lieux publics n'tait pas quelque chose qui ne mriterait pas dbat et qu'il faudrait videmment accepter ! Autant qu'on refuse la nationalit franaise  une femme qui porte la burqa se comprend tout  fait, autant l'introduction d'un code vestimentaire applicable  tous les citoyens est minemment contestable. D'ailleurs seuls 57% des franais y taient favorables, dont les 20% qui sont applaudissent tout loi plus ou moins contre l'Islam. Et, surtout, tu le sais, c'tait l aussi une manuvre lectoraliste, un dbat cr ex-nihilo par Guant et qui n'existait pas avant lui. Et s'opposer  cela est ce que tu appelles bien-pensance ? Bigre ! Quand on parle de la porosit des ides du FN...




> Si tu lis un livre d'histoire, a rappelle pas mal la Troisme Rpublique...


Nous n'avons pas d lire les mmes livres car les deux situations n'ont  peu prs rien  voir.




> Qui aime bien chtie bien..


Dans ton cas tu me fais plutt penser  ces couples qui aprs cinquante ans de vie commune ont fini pas se har l'un et l'autre.  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand vous parlez de sortie sur les harki, vous parlez bien des "sous hommes" ?

Parce que si c'est a , j'avais trouv le traitement de cette information honteuse  cette poque.

Pour moi, le discours de Freshe tait : vous qui vous raliez  la droite qui vous a spoli et trait comme des merdes, vous devriez avoir honte. Et la il les traites de sous hommes, pour moi dans la ligne de : sans honneur, bref, des sans couilles.

C'est vraiment l'impression que m'avait donn son discours, bien loin de l'ide que l'on peut s'en faire en ne lisant qu'une phrase sortie de son contexte...

J'avais dailleur trouv ca cocasse que quelqu'un dont le discours voulait, selon moi dire : non mais relevez la tete et ayez un peu d'honneur, souvenez vous... bref qui soit plutot du cot des gens cibls au final, se voit finalement trait dans la boue comme cela.. par le parti qui avait galement pris ces harki, et les avez trait, comme des sous hommes, et pas qu'en parole.

Selon wikipedia ca donnait ca : 



> Vous tes vraiment d'une incurie incroyable. Vous ne connaissez pas l'histoire. Ah, vous tes alls avec les gaullistes Vous faites partie des harkis qui ont vocation  tre cocus toute leur vie Faut-il vous rappeler que 80 000 harkis se sont fait gorger comme des porcs parce que l'arme franaise les a laisss ? Moi qui vous ai donn votre boulot de pompier, gardez-le et fermez votre gueule ! Je vous ai trouv un toit et je suis bien remerci. Arrtez-vous ! Arrtez-vous ! Allez avec les gaullistes ! Allez avec les gaullistes  Palavas. Vous y serez trs bien ! Ils ont massacr les vtres en Algrie et vous allez leur lcher les bottes ! Mais vous n'avez rien du tout ! Vous tes des sous-hommes ! Rien du tout ! Il faut que quelqu'un vous le dise ! Vous tes sans honneur. Vous n'tes pas capables de dfendre les vtres ! Voil, voil Allez, dgagez33!


PS : il a t relax...

----------


## Golgotha

Je suis d'accord avec souviron34, 20% de raciste... arrtons les conneries.

Vous avez discut avec eux ? Vous avez parl avec des personnes qui votent M. le Pen ?

70% de ces personnes veulent tous simplement arrt d'aller au travail chaque matin pour payer les alocs de tous les fainant qui ne branle rien : franais, arabe ou chinois, c'est pareil ! et des franais qui profite du systme il y en a un paquet...  :;):

----------


## rawsrc

> les arabes la petite main duvre des pieds-noirs qui n'avaient de droits que ceux qu'on voulait bien leur laisser


Je pense que tu ne connais rien  ce sujet. 
Allez, je te rsume le grand mchant c'est le Blanc et tous les autres ce sont des gentils...
J'suis con aussi, j'aurais d y penser avant.

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis d'accord avec souviron34, 20% de raciste... arrtons les conneries.
> 
> Vous avez discut avec eux ? Vous avez parl avec des personnes qui votent M. le Pen ?
> 
> 70% de ces personnes veulent tous simplement arrt d'aller au travail chaque matin pour payer les alocs de tous les fainant qui ne branle rien : franais, arabe ou chinois, c'est pareil ! et des franais qui profite du systme il y en a un paquet...


C'est bien ce que je dis, les lecteurs du FN tombent dans le panneau des conneries sur les fainants de chmeurs et d'trangers.

La fraude sociale, c'est  dire les pauvres qui essaient de baiser le systme, c'est autour de 4 milliards d'euros.
La fraude fiscale, c'est  dire les riches qui essaient de baiser le systme, c'est autour de 16 milliards d'euros.

Les chiffres sont trs faciles  trouver, et en plus dans le cas de la fraude sociale il s'agit d'une estimation globale base sur les contrles effectus, alors que dans le cas de la fraude fiscale il s'agit de l'argent qui a t rcupr via les contrles, donc le chiffre rel doit tre bien plus lev.

Ces gens se trompent d'ennemis, en allant au boulot le matin, ils enrichissent bien plus les riches qu'ils ne permettent aux pauvres profiteurs de vivre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis d'accord avec souviron34, 20% de raciste... arrtons les conneries.
> 
> Vous avez discut avec eux ? Vous avez parl avec des personnes qui votent M. le Pen ?
> 
> 70% de ces personnes veulent tous simplement arrt d'aller au travail chaque matin pour payer les alocs de tous les fainant qui ne branle rien : franais, arabe ou chinois, c'est pareil ! et des franais qui profite du systme il y en a un paquet...


Sauf que la ralit c'est que le poids du chmage est loin d'tre aussi important. Par contre ils travaillent au moins un jour par semaine pour les retraits, sans compter qu' travers les fonds de pensions les retraits les plus riches font aussi partie de leurs patrons. 

Globalement, chaque travailleur doit supporter environ 0.59 retraits et seulement 0.098 chmeurs*, mme avec la crise. De plus, les retraits cotent un peu plus cher par tte, mme sans compter leurs dpense de sant ou les fonds de pension privs.

S'il _fallait_ revoir le chmage  la baisse, je ne serais pas contre. Sauf qu'il me semble plus logique qu'avant de s'en prendre aux chmeurs, qui retravailleront peut-tre, ou aux tudiants, qui travailleront sans doute, on s'en prenne  ceux qui ne contriburont plus jamais et qui _cotent six fois plus cher_.

*Chiffres de fin 2011

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je pense que tu ne connais rien  ce sujet. 
> Allez, je te rsume le grand mchant c'est le Blanc et tous les autres ce sont des gentils...
> J'suis con aussi, j'aurais d y penser avant.


Oh ! Piti, je n'ai rien dit de tel et je pourrais aussi te parler de la barbarie de l'ALN si le sujet s'y prtait. Sauf que l le sujet est que notre pays a t un empire colonial et que dans cet empire les autochtones ne furent pas des "citoyens" mais des "sujets" avec des droits et des liberts infrieurs, lois qui n'ont volues que tardivement, aprs la seconde guerre mondiale et gnralement dans une vaine tentative de sauver ce qui pouvait l'tre de l'empire. Et je ne parle l que des diffrences lgales de statut, non des distinctions en pratique. Or, lorsqu'on a pass prs d'un sicle  considrer comme des infrieurs les noirs et les arabes, mme si ce fut parfois en bonne entente ou avec un oeil paternaliste, on ne les accepte pas soudain comme des gaux, en particulier si tu ajoutes  cela la rancur des pieds-noirs, coloniaux et de ceux qui furent marqus par les vnements qui se droulrent en mtropole.

Pourquoi diable ne peut-on pas parler sereinement de notre histoire, admettre une bonne fois pour toute que le colonialisme tait une horreur de plus dans l'histoire, certainement pas la premire ou la dernire que nous ayons commise, mais aussi que puisque tous les pays ont de semblables actes  leur compteur cela ne doit pas nous empcher d'aimer le ntre et de regarder en face notre pass avec tout ce qu'il compte de beaut et de laideur ? Mais non ! Tout comme certains exigeaient des historiens qu'ils travestissent les faits en chantant l'Internationale comme des cons, aujourd'hui il faudrait que ce soit en chantant la Marseillaise.


@Pmithrandir
Cela demeure nanmoins paternaliste, mprisant et plutt mprisable selon mon opinion. Mme si tu as raison de pointer le traitement mdiatique de cette affaire.

----------


## unknow0

> 70% de ces personnes veulent tous simplement arrt d'aller au travail chaque matin pour payer les alocs de tous les fainant qui ne branle rien : franais, arabe ou chinois, c'est pareil ! et des franais qui profite du systme il y en a un paquet...


trangement le discoure de ses gens change bien vite une fois que c'est eux les feignant qui ne foute rien par ce que leur poste a t supprimer. la majorit des chmeur ne le sont pas par volontairement.
Aprs pour les allocations pour les gosses ils n'ont qu'a en faire et voir a quelle point c'est rentable ^^

c'est comme le coup des fonctionnaire fainant qui ne servent a rien ... trangement quand on en surprime la moiti on se plein que  les hpitaux, cole et autre commissariat fonctionne mal .....
et au pire si ils pensent que les fonctionnaire sont rellement mieux loger que les travailleur du priver rien ne les empche d'entrer dans la fonction public et de se faire une ide par eux mme ....

aprs on va dire que ses gens rflchissent plus loin que le bout de leur nez?

----------


## pmithrandir

unknow0, je pense que les gens ont toujours une image biaise d'un service qui existe.
En plus, on choisis toujours de parler de ce qui ne fonctionne pas, mais pas de ce qui fonctionne.

On va se concentrer sur les personnes qui fraudent les allocations, sans penser qu'elles sont minoritaire..
On confond aussi allgrment ceux qui enprofite, sans frauder, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose.

Par exemple : 
Le mec qui est au chomage, et qui se dit : ok, j'ai 12 mois pay, je vais en profit pour refaire ma maison, aprs tout il n'y a pas de chomage dans mon domaine, dans 6 mois je retourne travailler. Lgalement il n'y a pas grand chose a dire. humainement, c'est pas un bon exemple... Il dtourne le chomage de son but premier.

Celui qui a une allocation handicape alors qu'il pourrait s'en passer... parce qu'il ne l'est pas tant que cela.(voir pas du tout)

Comme toujours, une minorit profite d'un systme, et donne une mauvaise image de celui ci.

Pour les fonctionnaires, c'est la mme chose. 80% d'entre eux veulent et font du bon boulot. 5% de font rien parce qu'ils sont en toute impunit, et 15% parce que y a pas de raison de travailler quand d'autres ne font rien...(bref, ils suivent le mauvais exemple).
Plutot que de virer  l'aveugle les fonctionnaires, on mettrait en place des procdures de reclassement( avec formation) de ceux qui sont mal nots, pour aprs 3 ou 4 notations mauvaises avec diffrents chefs les foutre  la porte, ca rsoudrait bien plus de problmes et ca optimiserait aussi bien l'efficacit du service comme l'image de celui ci. (c'est particulirement vrai pour les profs)

Je ne dis pas de les soumettre au mme stress que les salaris du priv, aprs tout ils ont d'autres contraintes que l'on a pas... mais faire en sorte que les mauvais lments ne soient pas impunis, c'est la base dans un systme. Et ne pas avoir de promotion ou avoir son echelon plus tard n'est pas une punition... 

C'est la mme chose pour les policiers... il suffot de 3 ou 4 d'entres eux qui jouent au cow boys, et que 50 les soutiennent par esprit de corporation pour donner une image ngative de la police. Alors que la majorit d'entre eux veulent faire leur boulot et aider la population.

Dailleur, vous avez pens quoi de ce soutien aux forces de police dernirement face au "scandale" de l'homicide volontaire ? J'attends pour ma part qu'un gouvernement mette les points sur les I et leur envoie les gendarmes pour les foutre en GAV... des manifestations non prvues, en uniforme et souvent arm... c'est de l'inssurection.

----------


## souviron34

> c'est contre a que les gens gueulent depuis que "c'est la crise", c'est  dire depuis 30/40 ans. Les partis de gauche et de droite se sont succds au pouvoir et n'ont rien pu faire, pire ils ont largement contribu  ce mouvement.


Absolument d'accord..  ::): 

Mais trangement je ne vois pas l'ombre du dbut d'un changement...  ::aie:: 

Le discours de Hollande est le mme que celui de Miterand et Mauroy en 81, celui de Sarko peu ou prou le mme que celui de Chirac  la mme poque..

Alors pour la plupart ici vous tes jeunes, mais pour les gens ayant entendu toutes ces promesses depuis 40 ans, et  chaque fois rejeter la faute sur le prcdent, ben certains ptent un cble.. 

Et j'oserais dire avec une certaine raison, parce qu'on se f.ut de leur gueule..





> Mais c'est vrai que c'est un concept difficilement compatible avec une droite conservatrice.


Il est vrai qu'accepter le fait qu'on peut tre de droite et voulor le bien de la France est effectivement tellement difficilement acceptable  ::): 

Ceci dit sans l'tre... Je suis juste dgot justement de ces caricatures et de ce mpris pour les autres...





> Mme si tu ne gagnes pas beaucoup, tu peux voter pour une TVA sociale qui reprsentera 2% de ton revenu


Et si tu gagnes pas beaucoup, tu pourrais peut-tre tre tent par avoir un revenu explicite, o tous les impts seraient catalogus sous un seul chapitre, non ???  Parce que l, tu pourrais vraiment gueuler qu'on te pompe 56 % de ton revenu..

Mais non.. Diviiser pour mieux rgner, c'est valable autant  gauche qu' droite..

Et j'ajouterais que, comme il y a justement beaucoup de gens qui gagnent peu parmi les lecteurs du FN, faudrait peut-tre se poser la question : pourquoi ??   La plupart travaillent et gagnent peu, tout en se levant  6h, voire 5h, se tapant 2  3h de trajet, levant des gosses et payant des impts.. ..Et le sentiment d'injustice, tant envers les "riches" que les politiques qui se f.utent de leur gueule, mais aussi que les "pauvres" qu'ils cotoient , et qui vivent pas plus mal voire pour certains mieux qu'eux par le trafic, les allocs, et le RMI, c'est la source.. Et il est encore plus fort, contrairement  ce que vous pensez, envers la catgorie des "pauvres", parce que justement ils DEVRAIENT tre de la mme catgorie, sauf que le systme "rcompense" les uns et dfavorisent les autres..

La lutte contre les "injustices" de tout calibre sur les fraudes, les tolrances, les trafics, apporte du rconfort AUX PETITS, et donc va diminuer le FN.. 

Ne pas le faire augmente ce sentiment d'injustice : face aux riches, il y a l'impuissance... Face aux autres "pauvres", "ils devraient tre comme nous"... 

Justement pas 2 poids 2 mesures..  catgorie sociale quivalente..






> en pensant faire un effort pour relancer l'industrie


Je rappelle que c'est le gouvernement Mauroy qui a donn 2 milliards de mes impts pour "aider" Peugeot  ne pas licencier, et n'a jamais rclam quoi que ce soit en retour... et que c'est le gouvernement Brgovoy puis Cresson/Rocard, qui a soutenu la fabuleuse affaire pour le contribuable franais qu'a t l'affaire du Crdit Lyonnais...  ::aie:: 





> Autant la haine contre les musulmans peut tout  fait tre compare  d'autres haines, autant je n'ai pas entendu de dput socialiste clamer que les gens de droite sont culturellement infrieurs, ni entendu les lecteurs socialistes se plaindre de discrimination  lembauche, remettons les choses en ordre. Mais oui, bien sr, plus que 400k racistes, des prjugs qui vont dans les deux sens, etc. Nanmoins la haine catgorielle n'est pas chose si banale et celui qui la manifeste vote presque toujours FN.


Ce que,  visiblement, tu as du mal  admettre, c'est que,  part pour une trs petite minorit, IL NE S'AGIT PAS DE HAINE....

Mais au vu de tes crits, c'est sr qu'on peut finir comme a, puisque tout ce qui n'est pas d'accord avec toi est con...





> Mais il va de soi que la racisme est prsent dans tous les milieux. Cela dit je n'ai jamais entendu un lecteur me dire qu'il voltait socialiste pour faire "dgager les arabes".


Et franchement, tu en connais beaucoup des lecteurs de droite qui disent a ??? Ah j'oubliais.. Tu ne connais pas d'lecteurs de droite, parce qu'ils sont cons...





> Si l'alternative est de devenir un pays totalitaire ou d'y consacrer tous nos moyens policiers au dtriment de la lutte contre le crime et la dlinquance, oui, mieux vaut l'accepter.


Euh.. Je sais pas moi, mais soit on a des lois soit on en n'a pas.. Si on en a, on essaye de les faire respecter, non ???

J'avoue que ta position laisse perplexe... Promouvoir la clandestinit pour viter des contrles ????????????

Ah ben c'est simple.. Eliminons la police, la justice, et les douanes... Vive l'anarchie  ::): 





> Des maisons de redressement ? Je t'invite  t'informer sur ce qu'elles taient avant de faire une telle comparaison et mesurer le gouffre avec les nouveaux tablissements.


J'ai un oncle qui a t ducateur  l'poque.. Je connais. Et justement, elles sont nettement plus (voire trop) lgres aujourd'hui : un des grands leitmotiv de cet oncle c'est que justement pour '"casser" les caids il faut les envoyer loin de leurs copains/quartier/famlle, et les faire bosser dur.

Mais si on veut que la "punition" soit d'tre dans une pce ferme, mais de voir leurs copains, d'avoir des portables et d'tre toujours le caid du coin, avec une aura supllmentaire parce que on est en taule, c'est sr que a va aller mieux..  ::roll:: 





> le fait que le PS propose des centres pour dlinquants mineurs dmonte justement la thse de l'aveuglement idologique.


Il tait temps... Malheureusement Le Pen (pre) en a parl depuis 1995, et en 2002. Sgolne en a parl en 2007 et le PS lui a vivement reproch..

C'est exactement ce que je diisais plus haut : on a gliss allgrement le problme sous le tapis en accusant ceux qui dnoncaient, et on a laiss pendant 3 lections le FN monter avant d'avoir les c.uilles de regarder le problme en face...





> Mais qui  dit qu'il fallait en avoir honte, bon sang ?!


Je ne sais pas.. Chaque fois qu'on ose mentionner que mme 20% c'est encore une minorit, on se fait taper dessus. Chaque fois qu'on ose mentionner que la culture - OUI la culture, de Montherlant  Racine  Mauriac  Bernanos  Baudelaire que tu citais, ou  Robespierre, Danton, Julles Ferry, Jules Valls, Victor Hugo, ... - est chrtienne, on se fait taper dessus..

Comme je disais, moi je m'en tape, je suis athe.. Mais c'est mon pays et son histoire.. Et j'ai bien l'impression qu'il faudrait que on s'excuse auprs des nouveaux arrivants d'avoir cette culture,  t'couter, toi et ceux qui pensent comme toi....





> comme il l'a fait en proposant du poisson le vendredi dans toutes les cantines scolaires, pour les 2% qui font vendredi saint ?


En dehors de la tradition, c'tait une rgle d'hygine.. Comme ne pas manger de porc pour les musulmans et juifs (parce que dans les pays chauds le tnia se dveloppe trs vite)...

Qu'on enlve simplement le fait que c'est le vendredi..





> Je ne demande rien de moins qu'un traitement indiffrenci de la part de la puissance publique, ce n'est apparemment pas ton cas.


Ben voyons....

Donc on ne fte plus Nol, Pques, l'Ascenscion, la Pentecte, le 15 Aot ??

Parce que, comment dire ?? Ce sont des ftes catholiques, hein ??

Si le traitement doit tre indiffrenci, pourquoi y aurait-il des horaries spciaux dans les piscines pour les femmes ? Pourquoi autoriserait-on les filles musulmanes  ne pas faire de gym ? Cela n'a jamais drang les femmes des gnrations prcdentes, toutes religions - ou non - confondues.....

Et si le taitement doit tre indiffrenci, pourquoi appeler "beurs" ou "blacks "et revendiquer le droit  la diffrence" ?? Ce sont des Franais, point barre..

Justement, je souhaite un traitement INDIFFERENCIE.... Pas de prfrence, d'aucun ct..





> Soyons srieux, on parle de trois abattoirs sur des dizaines  une poque o il y a des problmes franchement plus urgents, le problme ayant t soulev non pas parce que les franais s'en proccupaient mais parce que c'tait une occasion de rafler des voix anti-musulmanes et tu les sais pertinemment.


Je dis que le problme et son traitement est symptmatique : priphrique, comme l'est la burqua, mais symptmatique, parce qu'on l'vite..

Je m'excuse, mais autant il y a "l'exception qui confirme la rgle", autant accepter sans broncher des modifications fondamentales de fourniture du consommateur sous prtexte que cela est un thme "priphrique" lanc par le FN, alors pourquoi avoir fait quelque chose pour le voile ?? Le phnomne est bien lui aussi priphrique, non ??

C'est exacteemnt sur ce genre de points que vous ouvrez la voie toute grande  ce que le FN ratisse plus large encore dans le futur..





> Et si moi aussi je prfre mon steak saignant, il ne l'est pas toujours mme avec l'abattage classique.


Mais en tant que consommateur athe, j'aimerais bien , dans mon pays laic, pouvoir manger de la viande laique ou rpute telle, c'est  dire conforme  ce que j'ai mang quand j'tais petit, quand mes parents taient petits, etc.. .. Sans me poser de question  savoir si c'est en accord avec telle ou telle relgion.., par dfaut..

C'est tellement difficile  comprendre ????

Sinon, nous allons interdire le foie gras, les tripes, la cervelle, le lapin, et bien d'autres choses encore..

Ah ben oui.. Mais il y a les sushsis..  ::):  c'est sr, c'es 'achement plus de chez nous, a..





> Mais c'est toi qui veut y voir un sens selon lequel les autres ne seraient pas rpublicains.


Ben voyons.. Pourquoi alors l'affubler de ce nom ??

Tu me prends pour un c.n ?? Pire encore, vous prenez vraiment les autres pour des c.ns...





> Autant qu'on refuse la nationalit franaise  une femme qui porte la burqa se comprend tout  fait, autant l'introduction d'un code vestimentaire applicable  tous les citoyens est minemment contestable. D'ailleurs seuls 57% des franais y taient favorables, dont les 20% qui sont applaudissent tout loi plus ou moins contre l'Islam.


Et 70% pour des franais taient pour la peine de mort, et 65% contre l'IVG..

Et ??

Toutes les femmes d'origine maghrbine qui depuis des annes se battent pour la condition fminine, l-bas, comme Biouna, sont POUR l'interdiction, pour qu'ELLES soient protges..  et que LEUR libration, qui tait en marche, continue... 

Vous pensez vraiment uniquement  votre nombril...

En 10 ans, au Maroc, le voile a refait apparition chez les jeunes..  Vive le vent de libert pron par la France !!!!





> Nous n'avons pas d lire les mmes livres car les deux situations n'ont  peu prs rien  voir.


Nous verrons d'ici 15 ans...





> Dans ton cas tu me fais plutt penser  ces couples qui aprs cinquante ans de vie commune ont fini pas se har l'un et l'autre.


Que nenni... 

Je penche toujours.. Mais un sjour extrieur dans une autre culture m'a fait prendre du recul, et considrrer ces visions comme insupportables : je ne supporte plus l'aveuglement idologique.. ni le dnigrement systmatique des gens ne pensant pas comme..  

Je me suis ouvert et suis devenu tolrant..

Et je me suis rendu compte de l'aveuglement (_que je dois malheureusement appeler stupide_) de mes parents et des militants qui "croient" en leur parti, et qui me fait tout  fait penser aux extrmistes/proslytes de quelque religion  que ce soit..

Croire et dfendre des ides, c'est bien..  Dire ou penser que ceux qui n'y croient pas sont des mcrants et les mpirser ou les dnigrer, c'est de la religion..

Chaque ct a "sa" vrit, et il n'y en pas une meilleure que l'autre, et 99% des gens veulent vivre en harmonie et en paix, du mieux que c'est posible, quel que soit ce qu'ils pensent..

C'est ce qui m'afflige dans la socit franaise : de gauche ou de droite, je ne dirais pas que les Franais sont racistes, ils sont en majorit intolrants, et malheureusement , dans la partie non extrmiste, plus  gauche qu' droite...






> Je ne dis pas de les soumettre au mme stress que les salaris du priv, aprs tout ils ont d'autres contraintes que l'on a pas... mais faire en sorte que les mauvais lments ne soient pas impunis, c'est la base dans un systme. Et ne pas avoir de promotion ou avoir son echelon plus tard n'est pas une punition... 
> 
> C'est la mme chose pour les policiers... il suffot de 3 ou 4 d'entres eux qui jouent au cow boys, et que 50 les soutiennent par esprit de corporation pour donner une image ngative de la police. Alors que la majorit d'entre eux veulent faire leur boulot et aider la population.


Tout  fait..

Mais va faire compendre a.. dans un pays o on ne rasonne qu'en bloc... Bizarre d'ailleur quand on pense aux subtilits du langage et des philospphes..

----------


## DonQuiche

Souviron, tu t'efforces  chaque post de me faire coller  une caricature de gauchiste, de faire croire que j'aurais honte de mon pays, que je rclamerais la dissolution de la police, que je considrerais les lecteurs de droite comme des cons, etc. Cela me suffit, je ne rpondrai pas. Bonne journe.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il est vrai qu'accepter le fait qu'on peut tre de droite et voulor le bien de la France est effectivement tellement difficilement acceptable


Ce n'est pas ce qui tait dit, il disait juste que changement et droite conservatiste, c'est rarement compatible... On est dans l'antonyme tout de mme... 
Aprs, je pense qu'il y a 2 droites, la droite idologique qui est trs conservatrice en France, parce que tourne vers les ains, et la droite conomique qui est pour le changement, mais dont on nous parle trs peu(et qui malheureusement ne fait pas grand chose dans ce sens).



> Et si tu gagnes pas beaucoup, tu pourrais peut-tre tre tent par avoir un revenu explicite, o tous les impts seraient catalogus sous un seul chapitre, non ???  Parce que l, tu pourrais vraiment gueuler qu'on te pompe 56 % de ton revenu..


Si en plus c'tait prlev  la source, ca serait vraiment bien... Le Canada et la Roumanie(oui, ceux dont on se fout allgrment) sont capable de le faire, et pas nous ?

Une grande rforme fiscale s'impose, mais si on fait ca les gens vont geuler comme des cons en s'arretant sur chaque mesure. Mais la vraie rponse aux niche fiscale, c'est de remettre tout le pricipe de l'imposition  plat et d'appliquer pas mal d'ides de droite comme de gauche. Les 14 tranches de mlenchon, c'est gnial comme ide, et ca n'a rien de gauche ou de droite.




> Et j'ajouterais que, comme il y a justement beaucoup de gens qui gagnent peu parmi les lecteurs du FN, faudrait peut-tre se poser la question : pourquoi ??   La plupart travaillent et gagnent peu, tout en se levant  6h, voire 5h, se tapant 2  3h de trajet, levant des gosses et payant des impts.. ..Et le sentiment d'injustice, tant envers les "riches" que les politiques qui se f.utent de leur gueule, mais aussi que les "pauvres" qu'ils cotoient , et qui vivent pas plus mal voire pour certains mieux qu'eux par le trafic, les allocs, et le RMI, c'est la source.. Et il est encore plus fort, contrairement  ce que vous pensez, envers la catgorie des "pauvres", parce que justement ils DEVRAIENT tre de la mme catgorie, sauf que le systme "rcompense" les uns et dfavorisent les autres..
> 
> La lutte contre les "injustices" de tout calibre sur les fraudes, les tolrances, les trafics, apporte du rconfort AUX PETITS, et donc va diminuer le FN..


Pour cela, on a 2 solutions... prendre le problme par le corp et se dire que oui, paris est trop grosse et que l'on a besoin pour garantir un niveau de vie correct aux gens de decentraliser au maximum. Les axes de TGV peuvent donner une piste. On a un rseau de transport gnial, mais on le sous exploite d'un point de vue conomique.

Rouvrir le bourget pour des lignes professionnelles, ca serait pas bte non plus(avec des petits avions de 80 places). Parce que Charle de Gaule ou orly, c'est autant de RER que de vol... (l'exemple de Porter te parlera peut etre  Toronto)

Aprs, oui, les travailleurs pauvres sont proche des minimas sociaux, et tout betement parce que l'on admet pas que l'on soit en sitation de prcarit trop forte en france. Ca me parait rassurant, mais bon...

Aprs, je ne suis pas oppos non plus a demander aux gens au RSA (ou toute autre alloc sauf le chomage) de faire des heures pour la commune... je ne connais pas une seule aglomration qui n'aurait pas besoin d'un bon coup de peinture une fois par an par exemple, ou d'aller nettoyer les bois, etc... Sans parler de travail indigne, c'est aussi une manire de diminuer les charges de la commune, de valoriser les personnes aux minimas et d'augmenter le cadre de vie.




> Je rappelle que c'est le gouvernement Mauroy qui a donn 2 milliards de mes impts pour "aider" Peugeot  ne pas licencier, et n'a jamais rclam quoi que ce soit en retour... et que c'est le gouvernement Brgovoy puis Cresson/Rocard, qui a soutenu la fabuleuse affaire pour le contribuable franais qu'a t l'affaire du Crdit Lyonnais...


A mon sens, on est dans l'inptie francaise, si une socit comme peugeot vient vous voir et dit , j'ai besoinde  2 millions pour 3 mois a cause de la crise pour mon fond de roulement, ca vaut le coup d'investir.
Si elle vous fait un chantage  l'emploi, on est dans un contexte economique biais qui aide les grosses entreprise au lieu des petites. Peugeot n'a pas besoin de cadeau de la part de l'tat, et en plus, c'ets pas vraiment l'avenir le voiture quand mme...

2 milliard d'euros, ca fait pas mal de tramway ou quelques kilomtres de TGV...(la bretagne attends avec impatience d'tre rapproche de Paris...




> Et franchement, tu en connais beaucoup des lecteurs de droite qui disent a ??? Ah j'oubliais.. Tu ne connais pas d'lecteurs de droite, parce qu'ils sont cons...


J'en connais... il va falloir me croire suir parole, mais les phrase du genre : Je vote sarkozy parce que l'on aura pas plus d'immigr, pas de burqua etc... je les entends trs trs souvent... 




> J'ai un oncle qui a t ducateur  l'poque.. Je connais. Et justement, elles sont nettement plus (voire trop) lgres aujourd'hui : un des grands leitmotiv de cet oncle c'est que justement pour '"casser" les caids il faut les envoyer loin de leurs copains/quartier/famlle, et les faire bosser dur.
> 
> Mais si on veut que la "punition" soit d'tre dans une pce ferme, mais de voir leurs copains, d'avoir des portables et d'tre toujours le caid du coin, avec une aura supllmentaire parce que on est en taule, c'est sr que a va aller mieux..


La diversit des peines est nulle en France... Il faudrait ouvrir de tels centres un peu partout en petite structure de 5-10 personnes, et faire en sorte que les juges puissent condamner les gens a y aller. Actuellement,k les policiers se plaignet que les jeunes ne vont pas en prison, mais quand on voit qu'ils en ressortent pire qu'avant, on les comprend.

Aprs, on a des gouts  nettoyer non ? Le tout dans des joli vetement rose fluo bien flashy... Ils seraient beaux nos caids...




> Je ne sais pas.. Chaque fois qu'on ose mentionner que mme 20% c'est encore une minorit, on se fait taper dessus. Chaque fois qu'on ose mentionner que la culture - OUI la culture, de Montherlant  Racine  Mauriac  Bernanos  Baudelaire que tu citais, ou  Robespierre, Danton, Julles Ferry, Jules Valls, Victor Hugo, ... - est chrtienne, on se fait taper dessus..
> 
> Comme je disais, moi je m'en tape, je suis athe.. Mais c'est mon pays et son histoire.. Et j'ai bien l'impression qu'il faudrait que on s'excuse auprs des nouveaux arrivants d'avoir cette culture,  t'couter, toi et ceux qui pensent comme toi....


Attention, si le peuple tait catholique, de mme que certaines lites, la bourgeoisie intellemctuelle a toujours t plus athe(ou distante) de la religion. Les lumires, c'est plutt la revanche de l'humain sur dieu qu'autre chose.

Donc, oui, nous avons une culture catho, entre autre architecturale, mais pas que cela. Et accepter une autre culture ne veut pas dire perdre la sienne. On peut trs bien avoir une mosque a cot d'une glise(voir dans le mme batiment) et que tout le monde vive heureux. Au passage on interdit les appels de l'imam et les cloches la nuit et on aura enfin la paix...




> Donc on ne fte plus Nol, Pques, l'Ascenscion, la Pentecte, le 15 Aot ??
> Parce que, comment dire ?? Ce sont des ftes catholiques, hein ??


Noel, on garde pour tout le monde parce que c'est deveniu socital.
Paque, l'ascension, la pentecote et le 15 aout, je les virerais pour ma part.

On peut imaginer d'avoir 3 jours  prendre pour la religion dans ses congs, ainsi que des ftes nationales athes. Ce que l'on fte, les gens s'en foute, ils veulent juste avoir une pause et changer le quotidien.(et bizarrement on arrive a 10-12 jours de pont dans presque toutes les civilisation occidentales)




> Si le traitement doit tre indiffrenci, pourquoi y aurait-il des horaries spciaux dans les piscines pour les femmes ? Pourquoi autoriserait-on les filles musulmanes  ne pas faire de gym ? Cela n'a jamais drang les femmes des gnrations prcdentes, toutes religions - ou non - confondues.....


A la base, malgr les gesticulation UMP, les horaires de piscine sont aussi faite pour remettre dans l'eau des filles qui n'y vont plus.
J'ai t maitre nageur pendant 10 mois... et bien je peux vous dire que le public est beaucoup plus marqu qu'on ne le pense.
Pas une fille entre 14 et 35 ans dans l'eau (ou si peu) De la a y voir un rsultat de complexe, ce n'est pas difficile.
Les mecs, on en voit de tout age. 

Bizarrement, ce sont les mme filles qui sont souvent complexes par leurs formes pas comme elle le voudrait, et qui souffre du regards des hommes. 

Et mme si c'tait des musulmanes uniquement... on pourrait se dire : tant mieux, elles sortent de chez elles, cotoient d'autres femmes et s'intgre, se font une vie en dehors de leur cuisine. c'est dj sacrment positif non ?
Mme chose pour des jeunes filles voiles, elles sont dehors en train de jouer au football, qu'importe leur tenue, elles s'amusent et s'intgre  la socit. C'est bien en se faisant des amies dans le foot ou dans n'importe quel sport qu'elles verront autre chose que leur communaut, dans les coquipires ou esl adversaires, et qu'elles s'intgreront dans nos valeurs.




> Mais en tant que consommateur athe, j'aimerais bien , dans mon pays laic, pouvoir manger de la viande laique ou rpute telle, c'est  dire conforme  ce que j'ai mang quand j'tais petit, quand mes parents taient petits, etc.. .. Sans me poser de question  savoir si c'est en accord avec telle ou telle relgion.., par dfaut..
> 
> C'est tellement difficile  comprendre ????
> 
> Sinon, nous allons interdire le foie gras, les tripes, la cervelle, le lapin, et bien d'autres choses encore..


A mon avis, la methode d'abattage quand tu tais petit tait plus proche de la viande hallal que de la decharge electrique actuelle... Le salamekum en moins, mais on est sur de l'abbatage traditionnel en France aussi.




> Toutes les femmes d'origine maghrbine qui depuis des annes se battent pour la condition fminine, l-bas, comme Biouna, sont POUR l'interdiction, pour qu'ELLES soient protges..  et que LEUR libration, qui tait en marche, continue... 
> 
> Vous pensez vraiment uniquement  votre nombril...
> 
> En 10 ans, au Maroc, le voile a refait apparition chez les jeunes..  Vive le vent de libert pron par la France !!!!


Souviron, crois tu vraiment que l'on peut forcer les gens a abandonner le voile par la loi ? La seule consquence de cette loi, ca a t la monte de l'intgrisme, le sentiment de rejet de la socit franaise et finalement l'arrive 3 ans aprs du dbat sur la burqua parce que des intgristes en ont profit...

Le voile ne s'enleve pas de force, mais a force d'ducation. 
La seule barrire contre l'intgrisme, c'est l'accs pour tous  l'ducation, on le sait depuis des dcades... de la a penser que la loi n'tait la que pour pousser les musulmans dans l'intgrisme, il n'y a pas beaucoup de chemins a faire.

Interdisez formelemement aux catho de porter une croix, et vous allez en voir poindre sous les vetements, bien cachs pour soutenir cette religion attaque... sur des poitrines qui s'en foutait auparavant.



> Je penche toujours.. Mais un sjour extrieur dans une autre culture m'a fait prendre du recul, et considrrer ces visions comme insupportables : je ne supporte plus l'aveuglement idologique.. ni le dnigrement systmatique des gens ne pensant pas comme..  
> 
> Je me suis ouvert et suis devenu tolrant..
> 
> Et je me suis rendu compte de l'aveuglement (_que je dois malheureusement appeler stupide_) de mes parents et des militants qui "croient" en leur parti, et qui me fait tout  fait penser aux extrmistes/proslytes de quelque religion  que ce soit..
> 
> Croire et dfendre des ides, c'est bien..  Dire ou penser que ceux qui n'y croient pas sont des mcrants et les mpirser ou les dnigrer, c'est de la religion..
> 
> Chaque ct a "sa" vrit, et il n'y en pas une meilleure que l'autre, et 99% des gens veulent vivre en harmonie et en paix, du mieux que c'est posible, quel que soit ce qu'ils pensent..
> ...


J'ai un parcours  l'tranger, mais je n'en sort pas les mmes choses que toi. Je pense que justement, cette tolrance qui faitr que les gens sont apaiss au Canada est justement base sur l'autorisation de faire ce que les gens veulent. Tu veux une crte sur la tete, pas de problme. Tu veux un bout de tissu pour cacher tes cheveux, grand bien te fasse.
Tu veux t'enfermer sous une burqua c'est ton ide de la vie. 

L'tat peut donner des aides aux femmes qui sont forces pour qu'elle s'mencipent, promouvoir un retrait de la burqua dans sa communication, tenter d'intgrer les femmes qui sont enferme contre leur gr... Mais l'interdiction, ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un totalitarisme.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis juste dgot justement de ces caricatures et de ce mpris pour les autres...


C'est peut tre la principale leon de ces lections. Une large partie de la population a de plus en plus de mal  admettre qu'on ne partage pas ses ides, cf le discours sur les x% de cons qui votent pour yyy... Et la classe politique, qui normalement devrait calmer le jeu, suit le mouvement par dmagogie. 

Ca nous donne cette belle campagne 2012, avec son scandale par jour, ses quipes de flingueurs derrire chaque candidat, o l'on se traite de facho, de collabos, d'ennemis du peuple, et o le dbat politique disparait derrire les effets de manches. 

C'est d'autant plus malheureux que cela fait quelques annes que a dure (2007 n'tait pas diffrent), et que cela ne fait apparatre,  la tte des partis, que deux types de politiciens, les hystriques (Sarkozy, Royal, Mlenchon) et les mollassons (Hollande, Valls, Bayrou), qui diffrent sur la forme, mais partagent  une absence totale de vision, et d'envie de faire voluer un systme qui a permis leur ascension. 




> Bizarre d'ailleurs quand on pense aux subtilits du langage et des philosophes..


Ce n'est pas si bizzare. En fait, c'est l'explication... Regarde sur les forums, qui attirent pourtant une partie duque de la population, la difficult qu'ont beaucoup  s'exprimer dans un franais correct, regarde  quel point les discussions drapent parce que tel ou tel n'a PAS pris le temps de lire et de comprendre le message auquel il rpond. Regarde la difficult croissante  argumenter, quand on ne dbat plus que par google et wikipdia interposs,  organiser les ides quand les plans en trois parties sont devenus des plans en deux, puis en une, ou des catalogues de phrases dcousues (grce  la fonction quote). 

L'idologie politique moderne est fille des Lumires, et des progrs de l'ducation aux XVIIIeme et XIXeme sicles. La baisse actuelle du niveau du discours politique suit celle du niveau intellectuel de la population. A force de rechercher l'utilit dans l'enseignement, et d'imaginer que "chercher sur google" c'tait pareil qu'apprendre et comprendre, on "sait" de plus en plus, et on comprend de moins en moins.

Et ce n'est, malheureusement, pas prs de changer.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> C'est peut tre la principale leon de ces lections. Une large partie de la population a de plus en plus de mal  admettre qu'on ne partage pas ses ides, cf le discours sur les x% de cons qui votent pour yyy... Et la classe politique, qui normalement devrait calmer le jeu, suit le mouvement par dmagogie. 
> 
> Ca nous donne cette belle campagne 2012, avec son scandale par jour, ses quipes de flingueurs derrire chaque candidat, o l'on se traite de facho, de collabos, d'ennemis du peuple, et o le dbat politique disparait derrire les effets de manches. 
> 
> C'est d'autant plus malheureux que cela fait quelques annes que a dure (2007 n'tait pas diffrent), et que cela ne fait apparatre,  la tte des partis, que deux types de politiciens, les hystriques (Sarkozy, Royal, Mlenchon) et les mollassons (Hollande, Valls, Bayrou), qui diffrent sur la forme, mais partagent  une absence totale de vision, et d'envie de faire voluer un systme qui a permis leur ascension. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas si bizzare. En fait, c'est l'explication... Regarde sur les forums, qui attirent pourtant une partie duque de la population, la difficult qu'ont beaucoup  s'exprimer dans un franais correct, regarde  quel point les discussions drapent parce que tel ou tel n'a PAS pris le temps de lire et de comprendre le message auquel il rpond. Regarde la difficult croissante  argumenter, quand on ne dbat plus que par google et wikipdia interposs,  organiser les ides quand les plans en trois parties sont devenus des plans en deux, puis en une, ou des catalogues de phrases dcousues (grce  la fonction quote). 
> ...


Joli discours ractionnaire, tu as juste oubli le "c'tait mieux avant".

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai un parcours  l'tranger, mais je n'en sort pas les mmes choses que toi. Je pense que justement, cette tolrance qui faitr que les gens sont apaiss au Canada est justement *base sur l'autorisation de faire ce que les gens veulent*. Tu veux une crte sur la tete, pas de problme. Tu veux un bout de tissu pour cacher tes cheveux, grand bien te fasse.
> Tu veux t'enfermer sous une burqua c'est ton ide de la vie. 
> 
> L'tat peut donner des aides aux femmes qui sont forces pour qu'elle s'mencipent, promouvoir un retrait de la burqua dans sa communication, tenter d'intgrer les femmes qui sont enferme contre leur gr... Mais l'interdiction, ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un totalitarisme.



Encore une fois, c'est la Constitution, et nous en avons une diffrente ici, o l'Etat ne s'occupe PAS et ne DOIT PAS s'occuper de ce que pense les gens.. au besoin par la force...

C'est ce qui dfini la lacit.. L'Etat doit, par la LOI, faire respecter la laicit.. C'est dans le contrat de notre constitution..

Quant  la "tolrance", non, ce n'est pass du tout la mme chose : la tolrance au Canda vient de ce que les rapports humaines NE SONT PAS BASES sur les opinions politiques..

Chacun pense ce qu'il veut, vote ce qu'il veut.. Il peut y avoir des discussions enflammes, mais le fond est que chacun respecte l'autre, et que a n'influe en rien sur les rapports humains.

J'ai vot contre la sparation du Qubec en 1995, et mes 2 meilleurs amis taient sparatistes.. Et ils sont toujours mes amis..

En France, les rapports humains sont dfinis par les opinions politiques, sous le prtexte que cela dfinit des "valeurs"..

Mais, comme je le disais, 99% des gens veulent la mme chose : vivre en pais....

Honntement, combien de gens de gauche (et rciproquement) ont en France 50% de leurs amis d'opinions contraire ??????

Or la France est  peu prs divise en 2 polituquement, non ?? 

La "tolrance" affiche ne l'est pas our les opinions politiques... Alors on peut s'en gargirser, de la tolrance.. Mais comment veux-tu que cela produise une socit "apaise" ???

J'ai des amis de droite comme de gauche, et galement dans les extrmes de chaque ct..  J'ai des amis croyants, d'autres non.. Des Juifs, des musulmans, des chrtiens, des boudhistes, et des athes.. Et ?? Ce sont tous des tres humains, avec leurs qualits et leurs dfauts.

Dire que les gens qui votent extrme-droite sont des c.ns est aussi absurde que dire, si on se place du point de vue d'un lecteur de droite moyen, que ceux qui votent Mlenchon ou Poutout sont des c.ns..

Chacun a ses opinions, et cela n'entame ou ne prjuge en rien de ses qualits humaines..

Mais en France comment prendrait-on si le meilleur ami de Mlenchon tait UMP, ou rciproquement ???

Non, il y a une intolrance gnralise par le non-respect des ides des autres.

*Croire en quelque chose c'est bien. Le dire, c'est bien..  Dire que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi se fourvoient, c'est de l'intolrance au mme titre que dire que ceux qui ne croeint pas en ton dieu sont des abrutis....*  C'est la source des guerres de religion, et on s'tonne que la France soit coupe en 2..

Tant qu'il ny a pas de respect pour les gens qui ne croient pas  ce que tu crois, on ira dans le mur, et a me dbecte, c'est tout..

Et ce pourquoi je suis plus dur envers la gauche qu'envers la droite, c'est que thoriquement la gauche a un fonds d'humanisme, que n'a pas la droite, et que ce fonds devrait tre sa ligne directrice.. Or je ne le vois utilis qu'en thorie, mais en pratique je ne vois que non-respect des croyances des autres.. qu'elles soient politiques religieuses, ou autres..


Si l'interdiction est un totalitarisme, alors pourquoi la laicit interdit-elle d'enseigner le catchisme ??? Pourquoi est-il interdit de faire l'apologie du racisme ??

Faudrait savoir...


Je ne vais pas piloguer, mais j'ai justement hte de retourner dans un pays o les opinions politiques ne dfinissent pas les rapports entre les gens... Et en attendant, ici, je tente de faire prendre conscience que cette sparation idologique par des murs est la principale raison de la monte des communautarismes, du FN, et globalement d'une socit non apaise o, depuis 40 ans, on passe d'un bord  l'aure et dans laquelle tous les 5 ans 50% des Franais sont contre leur gouvernement..

On se demande d'o vient le dclin de la France.. Quand il ne peut y avoir plus de 50% de la population qui adhre  une dfinition, ona  un sacr problme.. (_et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que ce n'est pas 50, mais 53 ou 55. : au vu des abstentions, c'est MOINS que 50 rels qui adhre au gouvernement, quel qu'il soit.._)

----------


## souviron34

> A la base, malgr les gesticulation UMP, les horaires de piscine sont aussi faite pour remettre dans l'eau des filles qui n'y vont plus.
> J'ai t maitre nageur pendant 10 mois... et bien je peux vous dire que le public est beaucoup plus marqu qu'on ne le pense.
> Pas une fille entre 14 et 35 ans dans l'eau (ou si peu) De la a y voir un rsultat de complexe, ce n'est pas difficile.
> Les mecs, on en voit de tout age. 
> 
> Bizarrement, ce sont les mme filles qui sont souvent complexes par leurs formes pas comme elle le voudrait, et qui souffre du regards des hommes.


Comment te dire ?? Justement jusqu' il y a 20 ans CA NE POSAIT PAS DE PROBLEMES AUX FILLES/FEMMES...

Alors pouquoi les filles ou les femmes avant 1990 ne souffraient pas du regard des hommes et pourquoi  aujourd'hui elles en souffriraient ?? Les hommes sont-ils devenus plus machos et violeurs que dans les annes 50 ou 60 ?????

Non, je ne pense pas, je pense mme le contraire..

Mais alors, pourquoi .... ?? Ne peut-on pas y voir une influence grandissante d'une certaine "ide" des rapports hommes-femmes qui est contraire  la Rpublique et aux valeurs d'gailit ???

Lorque j'tais jeune, toutes les filles allaient  la piscine en t seins nus.. Et c'tait pareil en Allemagne (dans les annes 70).. Toutes mes copines de premire/terminale, et ensuite en fac... quand on allait en vacances,  la pisicne, ou  la mer (_et pas celles avec qui je sortais, hein ? des copines de classe, sans plus_).. jusque dans les annes 85, quand j'ai quitt la fac.. Aprs je ne peux pas juger..

Y-a-t-il plus de complexes aujourdhui qu'avant ??  JE n'y crois mais admettons.. Alors pourquoi ?? Leur renverrait-on par hasard une ide de la femme qui serait moins libre qu'avant ???





> Et mme si c'tait des musulmanes uniquement... on pourrait se dire : tant mieux, elles sortent de chez elles, cotoient d'autres femmes et s'intgre, se font une vie en dehors de leur cuisine. c'est dj sacrment positif non ?
> Mme chose pour des jeunes filles voiles, elles sont dehors en train de jouer au football, qu'importe leur tenue, elles s'amusent et s'intgre  la socit. C'est bien en se faisant des amies dans le foot ou dans n'importe quel sport qu'elles verront autre chose que leur communaut, dans les coquipires ou esl adversaires, et qu'elles s'intgreront dans nos valeurs.


Vous avez franchement une ide biaise de l'galit et de la progression des socits vers la libration de l'obscurantisme, c'est tout ce que je peux dire...





> A mon avis, la methode d'abattage quand tu tais petit tait plus proche de la viande hallal que de la decharge electrique actuelle...


Je ne parle pas de la mthode de mise  mort : je parle du fait de SAIGNER , de *vider du sang* avant de couper..

C'est a, Halalll, ce n'est pas la mise  mort..

----------


## Invit

> Joli discours ractionnaire, tu as juste oubli le "c'tait mieux avant".


Je ne l'ai pas oubli. Dire qu'il y a une baisse du niveau du discours ne revient pas  dire que "c'tait mieux avant". 

Mais je me rends compte en te lisant que j'ai oubli de parler de la nouveaut de ces lections : la "pense Twitter" ou comment livrer une ide dfinitive en 60 signes... Ca transforme presque magiquement tout dbat en pugilat: regarde ici, j'essaye de parler du discours politique, et tu me rponds "t'es rien qu'un rac". Utilise par les politiques a donne la dbauche d'indignations idiotes qui a remplac la campagne et le dbat d'ides qu'on mritait. Utilise par les mdias, a donne l'avalanche de faits divers "en direct" qui ont remplac l'information.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne l'ai pas oubli. Dire qu'il y a une baisse du niveau du discours ne revient pas  dire que "c'tait mieux avant". 
> 
> Mais je me rends compte en te lisant que j'ai oubli de parler de la nouveaut de ces lections : la "pense Twitter" ou comment livrer une ide dfinitive en 60 signes... Ca transforme presque magiquement tout dbat en pugilat: regarde ici, j'essaye de parler du discours politique, et tu me rponds "t'es rien qu'un rac". Utilise par les politiques a donne la dbauche d'indignations idiotes qui a remplac la campagne et le dbat d'ides qu'on mritait. Utilise par les mdias, a donne l'avalanche de faits divers "en direct" qui ont remplac l'information.
> 
> Francois


Ton discours n'a rien d'original ou de remarquable. A chaque gnration il est tenu par les personnes qui, en gnral, ont deux gnrations de plus que la jeune gnration.

Donc oui, mon commentaire ressemble  la pense twitter que tu critiques (et  juste titre), mais pas parce que je fais de la pense twitter, tout simplement parce que ton post est un poncif du genre.

----------


## GPPro

> Encore une fois, c'est la Constitution, et nous en avons une diffrente ici, o l'Etat ne s'occupe PAS et ne DOIT PAS s'occuper de ce que pense les gens.. au besoin par la force...
> 
> C'est ce qui dfini la lacit.. L'Etat doit, par la LOI, faire respecter la laicit.. C'est dans le contrat de notre constitution..
> 
> Quant  la "tolrance", non, ce n'est pass du tout la mme chose : la tolrance au Canda vient de ce que les rapports humaines NE SONT PAS BASES sur les opinions politiques..
> 
> Chacun pense ce qu'il veut, vote ce qu'il veut.. Il peut y avoir des discussions enflammes, mais le fond est que chacun respecte l'autre, et que a n'influe en rien sur les rapports humains.
> 
> J'ai vot contre la sparation du Qubec en 1995, et mes 2 meilleurs amis taient sparatistes.. Et ils sont toujours mes amis..
> ...


Effectivement, on ne peut que te souhaiter de pouvoir quitter au plus vite ce pays dont tu abhorres tant la population. Ton texte est d'ailleurs un magnifique exemple d'intolrance, comme quoi...

----------


## souviron34

> Effectivement, on ne peut que te souhaiter de pouvoir quitter au plus vite ce pays dont tu abhorres tant la population. Ton texte est d'ailleurs un magnifique exemple d'intolrance, comme quoi...


Pour ne pas tomber dans le "pige" dnonc par _fcharton_, peux-tu expliquer en quoi ce que je dis est intolrant ??

Au del de m'affubler sans explication aucune de ce qualficatif ..

----------


## GPPro

> Pour ne pas tomber dans le "pige" dnonc par _fcharton_, peux-tu expliquer en quoi ce que je dis est intolrant ??
> 
> Au del de m'affubler sans explication aucune de ce qualficatif ..


Tu es srieux l ? Cracher sur la population entire d'un pays en gnralisant  tour de bras te semble tre un modle de tolrance ?

Srieusement, quand vous fates des posts aussi caricaturaux est-il vraiment ncessaire de vous pondre un roman pour justifier notre argumentation ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors, dj, la lacit n'interdit pas denseigner le catchisme. Il y a des cours qui existe toujours, ils ne sont juste pas donn dans le cadre du programme d'enseignement obligatoire. Pour certains ca se passe mme dans une salle de classe pour des raisons pratique, comme un club en somme.

Pour ce qui est de l'obligation de faire respecter la lacit, alors que l'on est dj incapable de la dfinir... c'est mal barr. 
Entre lacit  = aucune religion et lacit = respect de toutes les croyances, on a pas vraiment la mme ide...
La loi n'a rien de prcis sur le sujet et dans les 10-15 dernires annes on est pass de la seconde interprtation a la premire, entre autre pour lgitimer la chasse aux musulmans.

Aprs, j'ai moi aussi des amis de droite comme de gauche, j'ai toujours discut de ces sujets avec tous et ca ne m'a jamais pos de problmes. Finalement je suis plutt centriste, c'est peut tre un plus.
Par exemple, le 6 mai, ma compagne va surement voter sarkozy tandis que j'irais mettre une bulletin hollande dans l'urne.

Aprs, pour les filles... Oui, les filles n'ont plus les seins nus  la piscine, et de moins en moins  la plage. on est pass d'une socit libre sexuellement  une socit ou on re-cache le corps de la femme et ou la nudit est perverse.
Dailleur, c'est interdit d'avoir une tenue non dcente  la piscine, par l j'entends : 
 - pas de haut pour les filles
 - maillot transparent

Peut tre est ce aussi du au vieillissement de la population, qu'en sais je... les ancien soixantehuitards sont souvent les plus gros ractionnaires maintenant...

Ce que je voyais  la piscine, c'tait une ralit facilement observable. Les filles ont honte de leur corps, et ne supporte plus les regards des hommes dessus. Peut tre la consquence des images qu'on veut leur imposer de femmes fines et "parfaites" de photoshop, mais la consquence, c'est qu'elles refusent cette ide.
Dailleur, il y a beaucoup plus de ractions outres devant un regard lubrique qu'il y a 10 ans.. c'est limite si elles ne se font pas violer d'un regard pour certaines...


Alors, musulmanes ou pas, pour moi c'est une ide comme une autre. On garde la piscine ouverte le soir pour les naturistes, pourquoi ne pas faire un crneau fminin  une heure si besoin.


Et maintenant, labatage hallal.. On gorge la bte vivante pour qu'elle se vide de son sang. Autrement elle ne se vide pas dailleur, une fois que le coeur ne bat plus le sang stagne dans les organes.
Donc, rien avoir avec la dcoupe ou quoi que ce soit du style, on a juste deux mthodes de mise a mort, la saigne ou le choc lectrique.

Le cochon par exemple est traditionnellement saign vivant pour faire le boudin.
La, c'est la mme chose pour les autres animaux. Au final, tu as une viande plus tendre dailleur, parce que l'animal tombe dans les vapes progressivement et n'a plus la force de contracter les muscles.

Donc oui, labatage hallal est tout  fait similaire  ce qui se faisait en France avant a part le cot religieux.

----------


## DonQuiche

C'est trs joli tous ces appels  la tolrance mais ils sont tous dirigs contre les affreux gens de gauche qui seraient intolrants envers les martyrs d'extrme-droite. Et si vous dirigiez tous ces beaux appels  la paix envers ces derniers afin qu'ils soient plus tolrants, puisque c'est bien le nud du problme ?

Ah ! Pardon, j'oubliais : quand des musulmans se plaignent qu'on leur refuse le permis de construire pour une mosque, ou demandent qu'un des deux repas servis chaque jour  la cantine soit vgtarien, ou quand un noir ou un basan s'interrogent sur la discrimination dont ils sont l'objet, ou qu'un homo rclame le droit de se marier, il est normal de les envoyer patre. Ce n'est pas de l'intolrance de la part de ceux qui refusent, non, ce sont le musulman, le noir, le basan et l'homo qui n'ont pas compris ce qu'est l'essence de la France et de la lacit.

Et si les vils gens de gauche pouvaient accepter que a n'a absolument rien  voir avec de l'intolrance, ils pourraient enfin devenir tolrants. Vivre ensemble, oui, mais  condition que rien ne change. La rpublique n'a pas  couter les voix des citoyens dont les anctres sont arrivs il y a moins d'un sicle.

----------


## Invit

> Ton discours n'a rien d'original ou de remarquable. A chaque gnration il est tenu par les personnes qui, en gnral, on deux gnrations de plus que la jeune gnration.


Oui, comme chaque jeune gnration a tendance  mettre sur le dos de la "raction" (raction  quoi, on se le demande...) toute critique du systme actuel. Comme chaque bien-pensant d'un bord ou de l'autre a tendance  voir dans tout dbat d'ides un affrontement entre progressistes et conservateurs, et derrire toute ide un dterminisme de classe.

Je crois que le poncif, ce ne sont ni mes ides ni les tiennes, mais cette faon convenue d'aborder le dbat (si on peut appeler dbat ce genre d'change).

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> C'est trs joli tous ces appels  la tolrance mais ils sont tous dirigs contre les affreux gens de gauche qui seraient intolrants envers les martyrs d'extrme-droite. Et si vous dirigiez tous ces beaux appels  la paix envers ces derniers afin qu'ils soient plus tolrants, puisque c'est bien le nud du problme ?


Euh, c'est pas ce que j'ai dit ???

Je savais que j'allais faire ragir, puisque tel est le contexte ici qu'on ne peut pas mettre dos  dos les 2 cts, mais que forcment un est meilleur que l'autre.. 

C'est tout ce que je dis..

Comme l'avait dit Giscard dans un dbat clbre "vous n'avez pas le monopole du coeur"

C'est tout..

----------


## Invit

> La rpublique n'a pas  couter les voix des citoyens dont les anctres sont arrivs il y a moins d'un sicle.


Elle ne le fait pas? Remet on en cause la citoyennet des personnes dont les anctres sont arrivs depuis moins d'un sicle ? 

Si l'on parle du droit de vote aux lections locales, on pose la question de son extension aux NON citoyens parce que les citoyens disposent de ce droit, justement.

Si l'on parle de l'identit nationale, la question est de savoir ce qu'on entend par citoyen, et ce qu'on attend des citoyens, anciens ou nouveaux. Il me semble que c'est justement parce que la rpublique doit couter la voix de tous ses citoyens qu'elle doit clarifier, vis  vis de ceux qui voudraient le devenir, ce qu'elle entend par "citoyennet". 

C'est justement l qu'un dbat serait utile, parce qu'il y a aujourd'hui, dans la socit, des visions diffrentes de la citoyennet et de l'intgration, qui ne s'organisent pas selon un clivage gauche-droite, d'ailleurs. 

Et c'est trs dommage que cette discussion ne puisse pas avoir lieu, parce qu'il est plus rentable, en termes lectoraux, de se traiter de ptainistes ou de bisounours.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Alors, dj, la lacit n'interdit pas denseigner le catchisme. Il y a des cours qui existe toujours, ils ne sont juste pas donn dans le cadre du programme d'enseignement obligatoire. Pour certains ca se passe mme dans une salle de classe pour des raisons pratique, comme un club en somme.


Absolument, et les profs sont pays par le public, c'est  dire par les impts de tous les franais..

Personne n'a trouv  y redire.

Alors que fait-on ? Fait-on des cours de Coran et de Thora pays par le contribuable ?

Admettons-nous que notre histoire est chrtienne et continuons-nous  autoriser ce financement des coles prives , ou exigeons-nous de retirer tout finacement public, et tous les profs des coles prives ??





> Pour ce qui est de l'obligation de faire respecter la lacit, alors que l'on est dj incapable de la dfinir... c'est mal barr. 
> Entre lacit  = aucune religion et lacit = respect de toutes les croyances, on a pas vraiment la mme ide...
> La loi n'a rien de prcis sur le sujet et dans les 10-15 dernires annes on est pass de la seconde interprtation a la premire, entre autre pour lgitimer la chasse aux musulmans.


Si, absolument elle a quelque chose de prcis : elle a la notion de CITOYEN, ce que je me tue  rpter..

Quand tu prends des exemples, tu les prends avc des pays qui n'ont pas cette notion... 

La notion de citoyen implique laicit = aucune religion = l'etat ne fournit aucun service particulier suivant quelque religion que ce soitLa notion du droit de la personne implique laicit = fourniture de servvies  toutes les croyances qui le demandent.

On est donc au contraire pass de 1 avec une exception historique vers une pousse pour avoir 2 dans les 15 dernires annes..





> Aprs, j'ai moi aussi des amis de droite comme de gauche, j'ai toujours discut de ces sujets avec tous et ca ne m'a jamais pos de problmes. Finalement je suis plutt centriste, c'est peut tre un plus.


Certainement...  ::): 

Mais, ou alors les gens ont bien chang , ce qui ne me semble pas apparent dans les interventions que ce soit ici ou de ce que j'entend dans la rue ou ailleurs, ce n'est pas le cas des gens non-centristes...

Venant comme je l'ai dit d'une famille communiste, il tait impensable d'tre ami avec des gens de droite, et tout aussi impensable avec des cathos.. 

Mme s'asseoir cte  cte  la mme table tait insupportable..





> Aprs, pour les filles... Oui, les filles n'ont plus les seins nus  la piscine, et de moins en moins  la plage. on est pass d'une socit libre sexuellement  une socit ou on re-cache le corps de la femme et ou la nudit est perverse.
> Dailleur, c'est interdit d'avoir une tenue non dcente  la piscine, par l j'entends : 
>  - pas de haut pour les filles
>  - maillot transparent
> 
> Peut tre est ce aussi du au vieillissement de la population, qu'en sais je... les ancien soixantehuitards sont souvent les plus gros ractionnaires maintenant...
> 
> Ce que je voyais  la piscine, c'tait une ralit facilement observable. Les filles ont honte de leur corps, et ne supporte plus les regards des hommes dessus. Peut tre la consquence des images qu'on veut leur imposer de femmes fines et "parfaites" de photoshop, mais la consquence, c'est qu'elles refusent cette ide.
> Dailleur, il y a beaucoup plus de ractions outres devant un regard lubrique qu'il y a 10 ans.. c'est limite si elles ne se font pas violer d'un regard pour certaines...
> Alors, musulmanes ou pas, pour moi c'est une ide comme une autre. On garde la piscine ouverte le soir pour les naturistes, pourquoi ne pas faire un crneau fminin  une heure si besoin.


Il faudrait alors vraiment se proccuper de ce problme, puisque c'est un retour en arrire considrable : mme dans les annes 20 ou 30 les maillots de bain taient autoiss.. Et le "bikini" date de 1947..

Et ne pas aller dans son sens, mais au contraire lutter contre ce mouvement..

----------


## GPPro

> Oui, comme chaque jeune gnration a tendance  mettre sur le dos de la "raction" (raction  quoi, on se le demande...) toute critique du systme actuel. Comme chaque bien-pensant d'un bord ou de l'autre a tendance  voir dans tout dbat d'ides un affrontement entre progressistes et conservateurs, et derrire toute ide un dterminisme de classe.
> 
> Je crois que le poncif, ce ne sont ni mes ides ni les tiennes, mais cette faon convenue d'aborder le dbat (si on peut appeler dbat ce genre d'change).
> 
> Francois


Sauf que je ne suis absolument pas de la jeune gnration...

----------


## souviron34

> Elle ne le fait pas? Remet on en cause la citoyennet des personnes dont les anctres sont arrivs depuis moins d'un sicle ? 
> 
> Si l'on parle du droit de vote aux lections locales, on pose la question de leur extension aux NON citoyens parce que les citoyens disposent de ce droit, justement.
> 
> Si l'on parle de l'identit nationale, la question est de savoir ce qu'on entend par citoyen, et ce qu'on attend des citoyens, anciens ou nouveaux. Il me semble que c'est justement parce que la rpublique doit couter la voix de tous ses citoyens qu'elle doit clarifier, vis  vis de ceux qui voudraient le devenir, ce qu'elle entend par "citoyennet". 
> 
> C'est justement l qu'un dbat serait utile, parce qu'il y a aujourd'hui des visions diffrentes de la citoyennet et de l'intgration, qui ne s'organisent pas selon un clivage gauche-droite, d'ailleurs. 
> 
> Et c'est trs dommage que cette discussion ne puisse pas avoir lieu, parce qu'il est plus rentable, en termes lectoraux, de se traiter de ptainistes ou de bisounours.
> ...


Absolument.. Je trouve absurde ce refus..

J'ai pass l'examen pour devenir citoyen canadien.. 

Autant je pouvais rester migr conomique pendant toute ma vie, mais je n'avais pas, et c'est parfaitement normal, ni le droit de vot ni celui d'tre lu.

Ces droits sont rservs aux citoyens..

Et, pour tre citoyen il faut passer un examen, in fine approuv et scell par un juge fdral, o l'on est interrog sur les grandes lignes de l'conomie (qui fait quoi o), les grandes ligns de la politique ( quoi sert un dput, un snateur, quelle est la structure adminsitrative provinciale, fdrale), quelles sont les valeurs de fond (tolrance, respect) et parler une des 2 langues officielles.

Et je peux affirmer, qu'en tant dans la mme pice que 200 autres personnes venant du monde entier, chacun avec son histoire, ayant abandonn pour la plupart leurs familles  15 000 kms, on sent un sentiment d'appartenance.. Et quand, plus tard, j'ai boss dans un bureau du gouvrenement fdral, o une thsarde fille de boat-people vietnamiens s'est vu proposer un poste, ses parents en pleuraient : la reconnaissance ultime : tre employe par le gouvernement leur ayant donn refuge...

La citoyennet est une tape essentielle dans l'intgration et l'adhsion aux valeurs du pays..

Et du coup elle dfini le droit de vote...

Ne pas accepter ni de dbattre du sujet, ni de voir que c'est la condition de dfinition de  diffrence entre un citoyen et un non-citoyen est absurde..

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que je ne suis absolument pas de la jeune gnration...


... et que je n'appartient pas  la gnration qui "a deux gnrations de plus que la jeune gnration"...

Et? Ca change quoi? Ca rend le dbat moins convenu? Plus constructif? 

Francois
(Mais tu ne devrais pas t'en vanter: le jeunisme chez les vieux, c'est toujours un peu suspect... un peu comme les mamies qui essayent de s'habiller comme des gamines, ou les vieux qui draguent lourdement les copines de leur fille).

----------


## souviron34

> Tu es srieux l ? Cracher sur la population entire d'un pays en gnralisant  tour de bras te semble tre un modle de tolrance ?
> 
> Srieusement, quand vous fates des posts aussi caricaturaux est-il vraiment ncessaire de vous pondre un roman pour justifier notre argumentation ?


je ne crache pas, je me dsepre que la situation n'volue pas et que chacun considre l'autre comme non digne et non respectable..

Et oui je dis que a, c'est de l'intolrance..

Comme partout, il y a des exceptions (heureusement) mais la majorit n'est pas dans cet tat d'esprit..

----------


## DonQuiche

> Comme l'avait dit Giscard dans un dbat clbre "vous n'avez pas le monopole du coeur"


Oh ! Non, bien sr, les gens d'extrme-droite aussi peuvent tre gnreux. Mais ils sont aussi, pour la majorit, dbordants de haine. Car lorsque je discute paisiblement et jovialement en voiture avec quelqu'un que je connais peu et que, soudain, voyant passer deux gamins basans, celui-ci prend un air furieux et s'exclame "mais putain, faudrait tous les tuer !", j'ai la nause. Et cette raction, la mienne, n'a rien d'intolrante.




> La notion de citoyen implique laicit = aucune religion = l'etat ne fournit aucun service particulier suivant quelque religion que ce soitLa notion du droit de la personne implique laicit = fourniture de servvies  toutes les croyances qui le demandent.


Tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre. Personne ne demande  ltat de fournir des services religieux.
* Il est demand  ltat de ne pas refuser l'attribution de permis de construire, ces refus tant justement bass sur des motifs religieux.
* Il est demand  ltat d'amnager les menus des cantines pour que sur un des deux repas servis l'un soit vgtarien, afin de satisfaire musulmans, juifs, vgtariens et gamins souffrant de maux divers. Pas de distribuer du casher ou du halal, simplement de fournir un menu neutre eu lieu de s'entter, comme dans certaines municipalits d'extrme-droite,  proposer le choix entre rillettes de porc ou jambon de Bayonne.

Bref, des mesures de bon sens, parfaitement conformes  la loi et  l'esprit de la constitution et qui ne devraient mme pas faire dbat aux yeux de tous ceux qui se rclament vraiment de la lacit.

----------


## rawsrc

> AEt, pour tre citoyen il faut passer un examen, in fine approuv et scell par un juge fdral, o l'on est interrog sur les grandes lignes de l'conomie (qui fait quoi o), les grandes ligns de la politique ( quoi sert un dput, un snateur, quelle est la structure adminsitrative provinciale, fdrale), quelles sont les valeurs de fond (tolrance, respect) et parler une des 2 langues officielles.


a pour un gauchiste c'est impossible. Tu vois, c'est discriminatoire. Sans compter que tu doives te fondre dans un Etat (apprendre une des langues de ton nouveau pays, oh quelle dictature) et l ils te parlent de gnocide (j'ai eu cette discussion avec un type de gauche bien pensant... et il m'a achev avec cet argument).
En gros, ils faudrait supprimer le concept d'Etat-Nation ! Citoyen, nationalit tout a ne veut rien dire pour eux. 
Quand on aura des contacts extra-terrestres, il se pourrait qu'on en arrive  a mais pour l'instant...

----------


## souviron34

> * Il est demand  ltat de ne pas refuser l'attribution de permis de construire, ces refus tant justement bass sur des motifs religieux.


Sur a je suis entirement d'accord




> * Il est demand  ltat d'amnager les menus des cantines pour que sur un des deux repas servis l'un soit vgtarien, afin de satisfaire musulmans, juifs, vgtariens et gamins souffrant de maux divers. Pas de distribuer du casher ou du halal, simplement de fournir un menu neutre eu lieu de s'entter, comme dans certaines municipalits d'extrme-droite,  proposer le choix entre rillettes de porc ou jambon de Bayonne.


Sur a je suis entirement en dsaccord, comme je l'ai dit : la notion du citoyen IMPLIQUE que l'tat fournit  tous le mme service, SANS TENIR COMPTE des croyances..

Vous remettez en cause la notion des rapports entre l'Etat et le citoyen telle qu'elle est dfinie dans la Dclaration et vous vous tonnez qu'il y ait des ractions ???


PS: au Canada, o la Constitution est base sur les Droits d ela Personn et non du Citoyen, un procs qui a fait grand bruit au milieu des annes 80, et qui a t gagn parce que garanti par la constituion , a autois les Sikhs  tre dans la police, dans l'arme, ou comme juge ou avocat, en gardant leurs turbans et leurs sabres.. C'est exactement  a que l'on va aboutir si on suit ton raisonnement..

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, tu extrapoles encore pour le catchisme.. il n'a jamais t question qu'il soit pay par l'tat franais...(manquerait plus que a...)

Lorsque j'tais au collge, en 1995(ca date) voici comment ca fonctionnait. On recevait un papier en dbut d'anne pour s'inscrire ou non au catchisme. Certains(peu) le faisait et y allait. C'tait assur par un cur, ou quelqu'un en rapport avec l'glise catholique, pas par quelqu'un du collge.

Pour l'enseignement priv, l'tat met a disposition les enseignants pour les matires au programmes qui sont recruts sur les mme critres que les enseignants du public. Ils ne donnent pas de cours de religion.

Les parents payent en fait l'entretien des locaux et les ventuels cours de soutiens, de catchisme et de matires gnrales en plus de l'enseignement public. (rien nempche de payer pour 2 heures de math en plus)
En gnral, actuellement, seule la gestion de la structure est prive et il n'y a mme pas de cours en plus.

Aprs, il y a les coles entirement priv sans contrat avec l'tat, en gnral confessionnelles. celles ci ne reoivent rien de l'tat et tous els frais sont pays par les usagers. On compte parmi celles ci les coles religieuses, mais aussi les coles amricaines par exemple qui fournissent des diplmes amricains et non franais.

Pour le fait que les filles se recouvrent, on voit aussi que contrairement a ce que l'on prtends, on va vers une diminution des partenaires dans la vie depuis l'apparition du sida. la prvention fait peut tre que c'est moins drle qu'avant de coucher ensemble.(et qu'il y a plus de consquences)
Couvrir le corps fait aussi parti de cela.

Je pense pour ma part que c'est conjoncturel et que ca reviendra, comme une mode dans 20 ou 30 ans quand les jeunes en auront marre de tous les interdits que l'on prpare a leur destination. Ils nous enverront boul et on reverra des jolies poitrines plus facilement. je sera un jeune retrait a ce moment l, donc je jouerai mon papi pervers a mater tout autour de moi  :;): 

Pour les interdits dus aux religions, je maintiens qu'ils sont la consquences d'un manque d'ducation et d'intgration. Hors on n'intgre qu'avec de la tolrance envers les autres. La personne rejete tendra rarement l'autre joue des annes durant.

Et comme dit par Don quiche pour les menus, fournir de l'hallal c'est aller trop loin. Fournir un repas sans porc ou vgtarien, c'est dj plus intelligent. Ca nembte pas grand monde et puis, chacun ses conneries et ses ides loufoques...


n'oubliez pas... jamais : 
Guerre de religion : bataille pour savoir qui a le meilleur amis imaginaire....

Une fois que l'on a dit cela, on voit les choses d'un peu plus haut !!!

----------


## unknow0

> J'ai vot contre la sparation du Qubec en 1995, et mes 2 meilleurs amis taient sparatistes.. Et ils sont toujours mes amis..
> 
> En France, les rapports humains sont dfinis par les opinions politiques, sous le prtexte que cela dfinit des "valeurs"..


....... ont doit pas parler de la mme France ...
mes amis tait des idiot de raciste ils sont pourtant toujours mes amis.

tu sais le respect et la tolrance sa va dans les deux sens, si tu perds tous tes proches pour des histoires de politique/religion/autre c'est peu tre pas qu'un problme du a la France.

Edit: comprendre "idiot de raciste" comme, raciste primaire qui ne sais mme pas pourquoi il l'ait.

----------


## DonQuiche

> a pour un gauchiste c'est impossible. Tu vois, c'est discriminatoire. Sans compter que tu doives te fondre dans un Etat (apprendre une des langues de ton nouveau pays, oh quelle dictature) et l ils te parlent de gnocide (j'ai eu cette discussion avec un type de gauche bien pensant... et il m'a achev avec cet argument).


Et  part des caricatures, tu as un argument ? Car ni moi ni aucune de mes connaissances de gauche ne pensons cela. Curieux, non ? Fcharton avait d'ailleurs dit quelque chose d'intressant un peu plus tt : "C'est justement l qu'un dbat serait utile, parce qu'il y a aujourd'hui, dans la socit, des visions diffrentes de la citoyennet et de l'intgration, qui ne s'organisent pas selon un clivage gauche-droite, d'ailleurs. ". Je suis d'accord avec lui : c'est un dbat qui dpasse largement les clivages gauche-droite. D'ailleurs Sarkozy ne plaidait-il pas il y a cinq ans pour le droit de vote des trangers aux lections municipales (il a tourn casque depuis) quand  gauche certains rejetaient cette ide ?




> Vous remettez en cause la notion des rapports entre l'Etat et le citoyen telle qu'elle est dfinie dans la Dclaration et vous vous tonnez qu'il y ait des ractions ???


Mais je ne remets rien en cause, je ne demande pas  ltat de fournir  un service spcifique mais un service neutre puisque celui existant ne l'est pas. La lacit est l'aboutissement de la recherche d'un consensus entre athes et croyants. En cela elle n'est pas seulement un principe de neutralit de ltat vis--vis des religions mais aussi une dmarche consensuelle. Instaurer des repas vgtariens rpondrait aux demandes de nombre de nos citoyens, au-del des seuls musulmans qui se proccupent vraiment du Halal.

La recherche d'un consensus, tel est le cur de la lacit. Ni une rponse systmatique aux demandes communautaires, ni une crispation sur le consensus tabli un sicle plus tt, ni un reniement de notre hritage culturel, notamment sa part chrtienne. Partant de l on examine les demandes des uns et des autres en sefforant de les prendre en compte tant que cela ne viole pas le principe de sparation de ltat et des cultes (toujours appliqu mollement d'ailleurs) et que chacun y trouve son compte.

Je suis athe et les religions m'emmerdent (a mriterait des nuances mais passons). Mais vivre ensemble c'est savoir faire des concessions. Mieux : la constitution nous l'impose puisqu'elle reconnat la libert de culte et que celle-ci ne saurait se rsumer  une simple libert de croyance.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs Sarkozy ne plaidait-il pas il y a cinq ans pour le droit de vote des trangers aux lections municipales (il a tourn casque depuis) quand  gauche certains rejetaient cette ide ?


Le droit de vote aux municipales, c'est un sujet diffrent, qui ne relve,  mon avis, QUE de la politique politicienne. 

Dans les annes Miterrand et Chirac, c'tait un marronnier qui refleurissait  chaque lection, parce qu'il clivait la droite en crant une tension FN - UDF. L'lection passe, on le rangeait soigneusement, en prvision de la prochaine.

En 2007, Sarkozy l'a utilis pour saper sur sa gauche la position un peu "droitire" de Sgolne Royal. L encore, c'tait juste un calcul politicien. Une fois lu, on l'a encore rang.

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi Hollande l'a ainsi mise en valeur. A mon avis, c'est par manque d'imagination, parce que Miterrand et Jospin l'avaient fait, et parce que Sarkozy s'tait djug sur ce point. Mais dans le contexte actuel, et avec un rassemblement  faire au centre, ce n'tait pas forcment une bonne ide.

Maintenant, dans le contexte du second tour, les deux camps se sont dit que a ferait un bon thme, soit pour rallier le FN (UMP) soit pour faire du gringue aux centristes (PS). Et le marronnier refleurit (c'est vrai aussi qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'autres enjeux, conomiques ou sociaux, ces temps ci, il fallait bien trouver quelque chose).

Logiquement, il devrait retourner dans les cartons aprs l'lection, mais avec le ct Clochermerle de l'quipe Hollande, peut tre qu'ils vont le voter, finalement. Ce serait dommage, ca ne changera rien  la politique franaise, mais on perdra cet argument pour les lections suivantes.


Srieusement, le dbat sur la citoyennet est un vrai sujet. Mais comme le dit Souviron, il porte sur les principes fondateurs, la dfinition de la nation hrite de 1789, en fait. Avec une gauche majoritaire  l'assemble et au snat, une telle refondation serait possible, mais c'est un sujet complexe, qui divise  gauche comme  droite, bref, qui demande du courage de la hauteur... A mon avis, a n'arrivera pas.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Au fait, Souviron, je viens de relire la dclaration des Droits de l'homme de 1789, la constitution de la 5me rpublique et les divers prambules etc... et je ne vois nulle obligation pour l'tat dassurer un service identique pour tous les citoyens. Les citoyens ont un accs gal au service, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose.

Dans l'exemple du repas pour les enfants, un maire pourrait dcider de donner des repas quilibr vgtarien a tous les enfants sans que a soit illgal. Il peut aussi proposer plusieurs menus, l'tat ne s'en mle pas. Ce n'est pas un droit pour les croyances religieuses d'avoir un repas qui va avec ses conviction, mais on pourrait presque dire que ca le devient lorsque l'on parle dallergie par exemple.(puisque laccs doit tre gal  la nourriture, et que l'on ne peut mettre e danger un citoyen, mme en devenir, en lui proposant un service inadapt.

Enfin, invoquer es droits du citoyens dans ce sujet est pour ainsi dire hors sujet, puisque l'on parle surtout de bonne volont. Un maire a tout  fait le pouvoir de faire en sorte de proposer plusieurs menus dans les cantines.

----------


## souviron34

> ....... ont doit pas parler de la mme France ...


Sans doute pas...





> Mais je ne remets rien en cause, je ne demande pas  ltat de fournir  un service spcifique mais un service neutre puisque celui existant ne l'est pas.


Dsol j'avais mal lu ton post   ::oops::   ::): 

Avoir le menu normal et un menu vgraien, a va.

Tout le reste, non..

Mais bon pour conclure, puisque presque tout ce que Sarko a fait est mauvais, je dois donc m'attendre  un calme olympien et des tensions sociales apaises, pas de manifs, pas d'augmentation d'impts, pas de favoriser les patrons,  le rglement de la dette, le rglement des tensions communautaires, et la diminituon du FN si Hoolande est lu, ce qu'il sera probablement..  ::): 


PS: il a d'ailleurs dj commenc  dire que, pour soutenir l'emploi des sniors, il allait proposer une xonration totale de charges sur les 2 salaires si un patron embauchait et un vieux et un jeune.. Les exonrations de charges, c'est pas ce qui a fait descendre des gens dans la rue en disant que Sarko privilgiait les patrons ???  ::aie:: 

PPS: pour les intrts particuliers de chacun, il est certain que Hollande est mieux.. mme pour moi ; j'approche de la retraite, a serait plus tt, a serait revaloris, etc etc.. .Pour l'intrt gnral de la France, je n'en suis pas si sr, c'est tout (_et je pense mme le contraire, je pense qu'on va finir bienttr par tre comme la Grce ou l'Espagne.. _ ). Je ne suis pas certain du tout que Sarko nous en sorte, mais je pense qu'il a simplement plus le caractre de taper du poing sur la table et ventuellement de passer en force des choses qui vont faire mal ou qui fchent.. Et si c'est Hollande, et qu'il a le cran de le faire, je ne parierais pas trop sur une baisse du FN, entre les promesses et la ralit... Mais vraisemblablement il n'aura pas le cran de rsister  des manifs comme il y a eu pour la retraite.. ou d'appuyer quelqu'un comme Allgre ou un quivalent.. Et c'est tout aussi mauvais (ou bon pour le FN)..

----------


## souviron34

> Au fait, Souviron, je viens de relire la dclaration des Droits de l'homme de 1789, la constitution de la 5me rpublique et les divers prambules etc... et je ne vois nulle obligation pour l'tat dassurer un service identique pour tous les citoyens. Les citoyens ont un accs gal au service, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose.


Article VI :




> La Loi est lexpression de la volont gnrale. Tous les Citoyens ont droit de concourir personnellement, ou par leurs Reprsentants,  sa formation. *Elle doit tre la mme pour tous, soit quelle protge, soit quelle punisse. Tous les Citoyens tant gaux  ses yeux*, sont galement admissibles  toutes dignits, places et emplois publics, selon leur capacit, et sans autre distinction que celle de leurs vertus et de leurs talents.

----------


## souviron34

> Le droit de vote aux municipales, c'est un sujet diffrent, qui ne relve,  mon avis, QUE de la politique politicienne.


et qui serait rgl asment si , comme au Canada, les partis municipaux n'avaient rien  voir avec les partis nationaux.. et n'taient strictement que municipaux..

----------


## Invit

> et qui serait rgl asment si , comme au Canada, les partis municipaux n'avaient rien  voir avec les partis nationaux.. et n'taient strictement que municipaux..


Ah mais l, on attaque un principe plus sacr encore que la Constitution ou la Dclaration, le jacobinisme !

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu sais Souviron, un des principal reproche que je ferais a Sarkozy serait justement sa facon de taper du poing sur al table et de dcider tout seul... en s'en vantant devant les journalistes.

Au final, rien qu' cause de son comportement  se vanter de choses qu'on garde pour soit ou pour ses amis... je pense qu'il faut bien lui attribuer 10 jours de grves sur le total de son mandat.

Alors, 10 jours, en plus des journes normales, c'est rien dans un sens... mais ca fait quand mme sur 1700 jours 0.6% de production en moins... juste pour qu'il se vante et joue les gros bras.

En plus, tu prfre quoi comme comportement, ton chef qui vient, discute avec toi de ce qu'il faut faire dans le nouveau projet, qui prends les ides de tout le monde et fais une synthse, ou celui qui se la joue "je sais tout autoritaire", qui pose les spec et qui te dit, tu fermes ta gueule et t'applique...

Quelque soit le cadre, on obtient beaucoup plus des gens en les respectant et en ne les braquant pas. 
Si vous n'humiliez pas les syndicats, vous n'tes pas par la suite oblig daccepter certaines de leurs revendications...

Je sais que c'est des qualits rares, mais un bon prsident devrait, pour moi, faire en sorte que tous ceux qui sortent des runions puissent se dire en leur for intrieur : j'ai gagn, on a eu ce qu'on voulait sans faire de trop grosses concessions.

Je ne dis pas qu'Hollande ne mettra pas la population dans la rue, ils ferait un programme communiste que certains jalouserait encore leur patrons en exigeant encore plus de leur part... mais je pense qu'il est  mme de trouver le compromis, cette chose bizarre qui fait qu'on avance dans une direction commune et qu'avec un peu de chance on ne va pas avoir besoin de revenir sur le sujet avant quelques temps...

De toutes les rformes de Sarko, je n'en voit aucune qui restera comme importante. Dplacer de 2 annes la retraite, c'est bidon. Exonrer les heures supplmentaires, c'est contre productif et a ne fonctionne pas. Le bouclier fiscal a montr ses limites trs vite.
La france de propritaire n'a jamais t autant tente par la location  cause de la hausse de prix...
Le contrat unique n'a pas vu le jour
La dette a explos
Les banlieues ont des mches a prise rapide de plus en plus courte
et les classes de nos bambins sont de plus en plus souvent au dessus de 30-32 lves la ou elles taient de 25-28 il y a 15 ans.
La lacit n'a jamais t autant travestie et attaque par l'intgrisme depuis 1905.
Bref, avec plus d'argent il a fait moins bien... On ne peut quesprer un renouveau.

----------


## Invit

> Tu sais Souviron, un des principal reproche que je ferais a Sarkozy serait justement sa facon de taper du poing sur al table et de dcider tout seul... en s'en vantant devant les journalistes.


Au fond, tu lui reproches d'tre dans l'esprit de la Cinquime Rpublique, qui donne un pouvoir important au Prsident, lu au suffrage universel (ce qu'on ne voulait pas faire auparavant  cause du prcdent Napolon III), encore renforc par le quinquennat, qui fait dpendre les lgislatives de la prsidentielle. Cela me parait un peu injuste.

On va vite tre fixs, car risque d'avoir avec Hollande une approche trs Troisime Rpublique de la fonction. A mon avis, il va trs vite montrer ses limites (dans le cadre institutionnel actuel, bien sr, avec des institutions diffrentes, il ferait un excellent prsident du conseil).


Ce que je reprocherais  Sarkozy, c'est de n'avoir pas fait ce autour de quoi il btit sa campagne actuelle. En tant que seul prsident non-narque, lu sur une base assez populaire (bonapartiste, si tu veux), il avait la possibilit de rformer le systme actuel, dans lequel les politiques pantouflent dans les entreprises et se cooptent  la tte de "partenariats public-priv" qui servent  placer d'autres politiques, ce qui cre au dessus de l'conomie une techo-structure compltement dconnecte de la ralit (et parfaitement amorale). 

Pour moi, Proglio, son double salaire, le chantage permanent sur les tarifs, sera le symbole de son chec (un peu comme l'absence de rforme de l'Education Nationale pour Miterrand). 

C'est une occasion perdue. Ses successeurs, tous purs produits du systme, ne le rformeront pas (il suffit de voir le poids des technocrates dans l'quipe Hollande).

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Au fond, tu lui reproches d'tre dans l'esprit de la Cinquime Rpublique, qui donne un pouvoir important au Prsident, lu au suffrage universel (ce qu'on ne voulait pas faire auparavant  cause du prcdent Napolon III), encore renforc par le quinquennat, qui fait dpendre les lgislatives de la prsidentielle. Cela me parait un peu injuste.
> 
> On va vite tre fixs, car risque d'avoir avec Hollande une approche trs Troisime Rpublique de la fonction. A mon avis, il va trs vite montrer ses limites (dans le cadre institutionnel actuel, bien sr, avec des institutions diffrentes, il ferait un excellent prsident du conseil).
> 
> 
> Ce que je reprocherais  Sarkozy, c'est de n'avoir pas fait ce autour de quoi il btit sa campagne actuelle. En tant que seul prsident non-narque, lu sur une base assez populaire (bonapartiste, si tu veux), il avait la possibilit de rformer le systme actuel, dans lequel les politiques pantouflent dans les entreprises et se cooptent  la tte de "partenariats public-priv" qui servent  placer d'autres politiques, ce qui cre au dessus de l'conomie une techo-structure compltement dconnecte de la ralit (et parfaitement amorale). 
> 
> Pour moi, Proglio, son double salaire, le chantage permanent sur les tarifs, sera le symbole de son chec (un peu comme l'absence de rforme de l'Education Nationale pour Miterrand). 
> 
> ...


Waouh, N. Sarkozy a nomm combien de ses amis  des postes de pantouflages dans ces derniers mois ???
Je ne dis pas qu'il est le seul  l'avoir fait, mais il a largement profit du systme. La valse des prfets, la valse des hauts fonctionnaires (ma compagne en sait quelque chose dans l'institution dans laquelle elle bosse), le dbarquement de PDG en place pour placer des copains, ou pire, pour servir des intrts privs (par exemple Lauvergeon dont tout le monde s'accordait pour dire qu'elle tait plus que comptente  son poste). La rpublique des renvois d'ascenseur et cadeaux aux petits copains n'a jamais aussi bien tourn que sous le rgne du prsident actuel.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais en France comment prendrait-on si le meilleur ami de Mlenchon tait UMP, ou rciproquement ???


a, on a dj un lment de rponse :
http://www.slate.fr/france/53491/gua...-luc-melenchon
Vu les attaques mesquines qui ont suivi, j'imagine mme pas ce que a aurait t avec "le meilleur ami".

----------


## pmithrandir

fcharton, je ne pense pas que la 5me rpublique impose au prsident de tout diriger. Elle lui accorde cette possibilit.
C'est un peu comme un PDG d'entreprise, il peut avoir un pouvoir absolu, ou couter ses salaris. En gnral, le PDG qui reste dans sa bulle ne va pas bien loin.

Mme chose pour celui qui arriverait devant ses salaris en leur disant : 
on fait un brainstorming, mais voici ce que l'on va dcider...
Succs assur.

Qu'il pousse une fois les discussions finies pour prendre la dcision qui lui parait la plus sens, c'est dans la normale. De toute faon, il est rare qu'une dcision soit unanimement reconnue. En revanche, poser les conclusion d'une runion une semaine avant celle-ci, a ne fonctionne pas.

En fait, je pense que l'on peut tre prsident de la 5me et tre  l'coute des autres... tout simplement. ou au moins leur montrer du respect...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais bon pour conclure, puisque presque tout ce que Sarko a fait est mauvais, je dois donc m'attendre  un calme olympien et des tensions sociales apaises, pas de manifs, pas d'augmentation d'impts, pas de favoriser les patrons,  le rglement de la dette, le rglement des tensions communautaires, et la diminituon du FN si Hoolande est lu, ce qu'il sera probablement..


En somme, si Hollande ne parvient pas en cinq ans  rgler tous les problmes non-rsolus depuis Giscard et sans causer aucune manifestation, cela prouvera que Sarkozy tait bon ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Par ailleurs on sait trs bien que certaines mesures causeraient des grves. Les syndicats sont des lobbies : les profs dfendent ce qu'ils croient tre leur intrt, les cheminots idem, etc. Un gouvernant n'a pas  satisfaire une somme d'intrts particuliers mais l'intrt gnral. Les gouvernements PS ont toujours connu des grves, Hollande ne fera pas exception.

Quant au FN, son poids ne diminuera qu' deux conditions : la scission de l'UMP ou l'mergence d'un centre droit robuste, et la diminution du chmage. Le reste, notamment les possibles rformes sur l'immigration, la citoyennet, la lacit, les questions autour du vivre ensemble, etc, n'est que marginal dans l'quation.




> PS: il a d'ailleurs dj commenc  dire que, pour soutenir l'emploi des sniors, il allait proposer une xonration totale de charges sur les 2 salaires si un patron embauchait et un vieux et un jeune.. Les exonrations de charges, c'est pas ce qui a fait descendre des gens dans la rue en disant que Sarko privilgiait les patrons ???


Je n'ai pas souvenir d'une telle manif. En revanche on a beaucoup reproch  Sarkozy d'avoir creus le dficit et charcut les services publics dans le seul but d'accorder des cadeaux fiscaux, oui. a n'a cr aucun croissance, a a plomb le budget, a a t injuste et  partir de l il a t peru comme un prsident mprisant qui roulait pour quelques intrts particuliers.




> Pour l'intrt gnral de la France, je n'en suis pas si sr, c'est tout (_et je pense mme le contraire, je pense qu'on va finir bienttr par tre comme la Grce ou l'Espagne.. _ ). Je ne suis pas certain du tout que Sarko nous en sorte, mais je pense qu'il a simplement plus le caractre de taper du poing sur la table et ventuellement de passer en force des choses qui vont faire mal ou qui fchent.


Son programme en 2007 tait dj faible selon les conomistes et trop marqu par l'idologie (courbe de Laffer & autres conneries de l'cole de Chicago). Aprs cela il a eu cinq ans pour prendre des mesures intelligentes et il n'en n'a passe  peu prs aucune et surtout pas les rares bonnes mesures qui figuraient  son programme, ou alors dilues ou dnatures et devenues inefficaces (crdit impt-recherche qui finance des ings produits et des techniciens de surface, Small Business Act de faade, etc). Et maintenant il se prsente avec un programme conu  la bourre en six semaines et qu'on croirait improvis sur le coin d'une table de restau. Il peut taper autant qu'il veut mais il a dj prouv qu'il tait mauvais en ayant un programme qui tenait approximativement debout, ce n'est pas en naviguant  vue qu'il fera mieux. L'UMP a la tte dans le sable et n'a apparemment pas envie d'en sortir. a arrive rgulirement  tous les partis, rien de tel qu'une dculotte lectorale pour y remdier.

D'ailleurs, s'il suffisait de taper ! Mais ce n'est pas en baissant les salaires ou en virant la moiti des fonctionnaires qu'on redressera le pays, ce serait plutt un bon moyen de lui mettre la tte sous l'eau. A quoi bon un prsident prt  braver des grves massives si c'est pour faire passer des caprices idologiques dont tous les observateurs avertis, en France et  l'tranger, savent bien que c'est une connerie ?

En comparaison le programme de Hollande est du niveau de ce qu'on peut esprer aujourd'hui d'un programme prsidentiel : a ne changera pas grand chose mais au moins a pourrait aller dans la bonne direction (oui, c'est triste). Notamment il a prvu de se concentrer sur les PME, ce qui est prconis par  peu prs tous les conomistes et qui figurait aux programmes de Sarko et de Sgo en 2007, et ce qu'on aurait fait il y a dix ans si on n'avait pas eu deux incapables entretemps. Question ducation, l'autre grand facteur conomique, ils ont clairement annonc qu'ils se concentreraient sur le suprieur et le primaire, avec une focalisation sur les bases pour ce dernier, et un tirement du calendrier scolaire ; des mesures parfaitement rationnelles et videntes et qui l aussi auraient d tre mises en oeuvre il y a dix ans plutt que les conneries idologiques et les effets de manche qu'on nous a servies sous Darcos ou celles qui figurent au programme de Sarko maintenant (du sport  l'cole gna gna, exprimentations du modle allemand que ceux-ci abandonnent, croyance en des proviseurs-managers qui vont tout rsoudre, semaine de quatre jours qui mritait une bonne paire de baffes, etc : on aurait voulu booster le priv qu'on ne s'y serait pas pris autrement). Reste  savoir quelle rforme sera engage pour le secondaire, c'est la grande inconnue puisqu'il y a apparemment quelque chose de prvu dont on ne sait rien (sans doute un pet dans l'eau mme si j'aimerais me tromper). Et le tout avec un agenda budgtaire raisonnable. 

Alors lui aussi a bien sr ses conneries idologiques (renouvelables, imposition  75% - tout ce qui ne sera pas respect) mais dans l'ensemble a tient relativement debout, l'agenda budgtare est raisonnable, la mise en oeuvre ne devrait pas tre trop problmatique (curieusement les profs ne semblent pas grogner sur l'allongement de la priode scolaire - peut-tre parce qu'ils savent que ce serait pertinent, tiens). Je passe sur les questions europennes et internationales, ce n'est pas comme si Hollande ou Sarko pouvaient faire une diffrence (encore que... ne pouvait-on vraiment pas faire mieux que cette dernire anne europenne ?). Enfin demeurent les questions dmocratiques : il sera difficile de faire pire que Sarkozy en matire d'indpendance de la justice et de la presse, et je doute de voir Hollande tenter de placer son fiston  la tte de l'EPAD.

Avec Sarko je sais que nous sommes foutus, il suffit de regarder son programme et son dernier quinquennat. Avec Hollande il y a une petite chance que d'ici cinq ans le chmage soit en pente descendante et la croissance pas mauvaise, ce qui nous viterait de tomber dans une crise plus grave et pourrait porter des fruits d'ici vingt ans. Si a fonctionne il ne restera plus "qu'" rgler le problme du pouvoir d'achat en gnral et du logement en particulier.




> PPS: pour les intrts particuliers de chacun, il est certain que Hollande est mieux.. mme pour moi ; j'approche de la retraite, a serait plus tt, a serait revaloris, etc etc..


Seulement pour ceux qui ont commenc  travailler jeune. Ce qui est juste et pas trs coteux.


PS : 1981 c'tait il y a 31 ans. Alors le coup du "oui mais on a vu ce que a a donn"... Entre Hollande et Miterrand il y a trois dcennies et tout un monde, ne pas s'en rendre compte c'est tre prisonnier du pass.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> fcharton, je ne pense pas que la 5me rpublique impose au prsident de tout diriger. Elle lui accorde cette possibilit.


Elle ne l'impose pas, mais elle fait plus que lui en accorder la possibilit : elle l'encourage carrment. Dans la Cinquime, c'est le prsident qui nomme le gouvernement, et le quinquennat fait que l'assemble "dcoule" de la prsidentielle (pour donner une majorit claire comme ils disent). 

Ecoute Hollande, qu'on ne souponne pas de vouloir devenir un "hyper prsident"  la Sarkozy. Presque toutes ses phrases commencent par "moi je", il propose un projet prsidentiel dont il a dj expliqu qu'il pouvait s'affranchir du "projet socialiste" (mme s'il ne fera pas d'ouverture). On est dans le mme registre prsidentiel.

Ensuite, on peut discuter (et il y  dire) sur le style, mais reprocher  un prsident de la cinquime le fait qu'il se mle de tout me parait un peu contradictoire.




> Qu'il pousse une fois les discussions finies pour prendre la dcision qui lui parait la plus sens, c'est dans la normale. De toute faon, il est rare qu'une dcision soit unanimement reconnue. En revanche, poser les conclusion d'une runion une semaine avant celle-ci, a ne fonctionne pas.


Tu vois, c'est l que je ne te suis plus. Dans les grosses entreprises, la "consultation des quipes", c'est presque toujours de la communication, destine  faire passer des mesures plus ou moins dsagrables, bien souvent prises  l'avance, ou  leur donner l'impression qu'ils ont le pouvoir, sur des sujets sans aucune consquence. C'est exactement pareil en politique. 

Je crois que dans le cas de Sarkozy, l'impression qu'il a t "pire que les autres" en termes de manque de respect, ou de division des Franais, tient essentiellement  la radicalisation du discours politique (le fait que l'on ne respecte plus du tout l'adversaire). On retrouve aujourd'hui ce manque de respect de part et d'autre, notamment chez les "porte flingues" des deux candidats. Il n'y a pas de raison que a s'amliore dans les cinq annes  venir. 


@gppro : on dit exactement la mme chose, je crois...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> PS : 1981 c'tait il y a 31 ans. Alors le coup du "oui mais on a vu ce que a a donn"... Entre Hollande et Miterrand il y a trois dcennies et tout un monde, ne pas s'en rendre compte c'est tre prisonnier du pass.


Il me semble que la rfrence que les gens de droite ont en tte, quand ils critiquent le programme socialiste, c'est Jospin plutt que Miterrand. Et l, le changement est moins flagrant, car on retrouve au gouvernement (ou  la tte du Parti) un certain nombre des ministrables actuels, et dans le programme pas mal de similitudes.

Mais c'est vrai que la situation conomique  chang... En 2000, l'conomie allait relativement bien.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu vois, c'est l que je ne te suis plus. Dans les grosses entreprises, la "consultation des quipes", c'est presque toujours de la communication, destine  faire passer des mesures plus ou moins dsagrables, bien souvent prises  l'avance, ou  leur donner l'impression qu'ils ont le pouvoir, sur des sujets sans aucune consquence. C'est exactement pareil en politique.


Je ne dit pas le contraire.

Dans une runion, on arrive tous avec nos objectifs, et le patron sait normalement, en gros, ce qui va ressortir.
Aprs, tout rside dans le traitement de facade.

Si tu commence par donner les concluion de la runion, tu humilies ton adversaires en ne lui laissant aucune miette a manger.
Si tu dis la mme chose 3 heures plus tard ou le lendemain, il pourra dire :  on a ngocier, ca a t ardu, on a eu ca(la carrote prvue a donner).
Il garde la tte haute, n'a pas a subir une fronde de la part de ses soutiens et donc, d'une certaine facon, t'aidera la prochaine fois.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu sais Souviron, un des principal reproche que je ferais a Sarkozy serait justement sa facon de taper du poing sur al table et de dcider tout seul... en s'en vantant devant les journalistes.


C'est inhrent  la Vime..

Et, que ce soit De Gaulle ou Miterrand ne se sont point gns..

Quand Miterrand a fait traner 2 ans certainens dcisions pour arrive r la prochaine lection, ben....





> Ce que je reprocherais  Sarkozy, c'est de n'avoir pas fait ce autour de quoi il btit sa campagne actuelle. En tant que seul prsident non-narque, lu sur une base assez populaire (bonapartiste, si tu veux), il avait la possibilit de rformer le systme actuel, dans lequel les politiques pantouflent dans les entreprises et se cooptent  la tte de "partenariats public-priv" qui servent  placer d'autres politiques, ce qui cre au dessus de l'conomie une techo-structure compltement dconnecte de la ralit (et parfaitement amorale). 
> 
> Pour moi, Proglio, son double salaire, le chantage permanent sur les tarifs, sera le symbole de son chec (un peu comme l'absence de rforme de l'Education Nationale pour Miterrand). 
> 
> C'est une occasion perdue. Ses successeurs, tous purs produits du systme, ne le rformeront pas (il suffit de voir le poids des technocrates dans l'quipe Hollande).


Tout  fait.. D'ailleurs, c'est  mon avis le sens du vote "contre", que ce soit pour Bayrou, Mlenchon, ou le FN..

Il avait t lu  une assez confortable majorit en faisant des promesses de rformes. 

A part la Justice et la retraite (et encore), il n'a pas fait grand chose de ce qu'il avait promis..






> Je ne dis pas qu'il est le seul  l'avoir fait, mais il a largement profit du systme. 
> ...La rpublique des renvois d'ascenseur et cadeaux aux petits copains n'a jamais aussi bien tourn que sous le rgne du prsident actuel.


Oh que si... 

Peyrelevade, c'est pas sous Sarko.... De mme que Attali  Air France, etc etc..

C'est malheureusement cet tat de fait des 2 cts qui fait le lit des extrmes..





> a, on a dj un lment de rponse :
> http://www.slate.fr/france/53491/gua...-luc-melenchon
> Vu les attaques mesquines qui ont suivi, j'imagine mme pas ce que a aurait t avec "le meilleur ami".



Absolument.. C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire..

Et comme la population moyenne est dans cet tat d'esprit, les flingueurs y vont de bon coeur...

Alors que, dans la ralit, il suffit d'aller  l'Assemble  midi pour les voir aller bouffer ensemble.. Et c'est tout  fait normal : ce sont des collgues.. Et on peut se lier d'amiti avec un collgue qui ne pense pas comme soi..

Mais non, il faut que les autres soient des sous-humains, incapables d'une pense cohrente, et tous anti-France sauf moi..





> Qu'il pousse une fois les discussions finies pour prendre la dcision qui lui parait la plus sens, c'est dans la normale. De toute faon, il est rare qu'une dcision soit unanimement reconnue. En revanche, poser les conclusion d'une runion une semaine avant celle-ci, a ne fonctionne pas.


Son rle n'est pas de "pousser", il est de prendre la dcision...





> En somme, si Hollande ne parvient pas en cinq ans  rgler tous les problmes non-rsolus depuis Giscard et sans causer aucune manifestation, cela prouvera que Sarkozy tait bon ?


Non, a prouvera simplement que toutes les insanits qu'on a dverses sur lui taient partiellement injustes, et que d'autre part les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient..






> Par ailleurs on sait trs bien que certaines mesures causeraient des grves. Les syndicats sont des lobbies : les profs dfendent ce qu'ils croient tre leur intrt, les cheminots idem, etc. Un gouvernant n'a pas  satisfaire une somme d'intrts particuliers mais l'intrt gnral. Les gouvernements PS ont toujours connu des grves, Hollande ne fera pas exception.


Exact, mais en proportion combien de fois ont-ils cds ??

On attend toujours la rforme de l'enseignement... Ou le ferroutage..





> Je n'ai pas souvenir d'une telle manif. En revanche on a beaucoup reproch  Sarkozy d'avoir creus le dficit et charcut les services publics dans le seul but d'accorder des cadeaux fiscaux, oui. a n'a cr aucun croissance, a a plomb le budget, a a t injuste et  partir de l il a t peru comme un prsident mprisant qui roulait pour quelques intrts particuliers.


Parce que tu crois que les "emplois-jeunes" et autres aides diverses ne vont pas plomber le budget et vont crer de la croissance ???

Ah oui, de l'artificielle comme justement dj les emplois-jeunes (que d'ides neuves !!!) du temps de Jospin, les  contrles techniques et aides  acheter des voitures neuves (super !!!)..






> En comparaison le programme de Hollande est du niveau de ce qu'on peut esprer aujourd'hui d'un programme prsidentiel : a ne changera pas grand chose mais au moins a pourrait aller dans la bonne direction (oui, c'est triste).


Et bien, nous sommes tombs bien bas, et vos standards pour ce que doit tre un President, un Homme 'Etat, sont bien faibles.. 





> PS : 1981 c'tait il y a 31 ans. Alors le coup du "oui mais on a vu ce que a a donn"... Entre Hollande et Miterrand il y a trois dcennies et tout un monde, ne pas s'en rendre compte c'est tre prisonnier du pass.


ben voui, je suis bien d'accord.. Et l rside le problme : les solutions et les MOTS sont les mmes.... 31 ans aprs... Mme les hommes : Fabius tait le second Premier Ministre de Miterrand, .. a nous rajeuni pas, comme conseiller  la politique nouvelle.. Moscovici tait Ministre sous Jospin, soit maintenant plus de 10 ans... De mme que Ayrault..


Mais c'est normal... On repasse CloClo, on fait une mission sur Stone, on fait des shows avec Christophe ou Herbert Lonard..

A regarder ce qui se passe en France, on dirait qu'on est encore en 1981..

Et comme les gens qui ont 40 ans avaient dj 12 ans en 1981, ils se souviennent... Des 30 dernires annes...





> Avec Hollande il y a une petite chance que d'ici cinq ans le chmage soit en pente descendante et la croissance pas mauvaise, ce qui nous viterait de tomber dans une crise plus grave et pourrait porter des fruits d'ici vingt ans. Si a fonctionne il ne restera plus "qu'" rgler le problme du pouvoir d'achat en gnral et du logement en particulier.


Le problme du logement se rglerait relativement aisment si on enlevait purement et simplement le systme de cautions et qu'on le remplace par une assurance..  : on est bien obligs d'en avoir une pour les incendies, dgats des eaux, etc.. Ce serait tellement plus simple et accessible  tous...

Mais, c'est trange, on entend des choses mais elles ne se passent jamais quand les gens sont au gouvernement..

Quant au reste, quand je vois qu'il veut augmenter les charges sur le statut d'auto-entrepeneur, qui est une des rares bonnes choses de Sarko, et que sa solution sur l'emploi est d'aider des contrats courts par le mme sysme que prcdemment, je prend rdv dans 5 ans..

Moi je m'en fous, ce sera vous qui serez touchs...

La crise, c'est pas dans 20 ans.. C'est entre cette anne et l'anne prochaine.. Mais avec des aides (_si les banques acceptent de nous re-prter, et que donc on creuse encore la dette_), on arivera sans doute  dlayer jusqu' la prochaine lection...

Ce qui est le but ultime d'un politiicien...

Mon pre avait t outr par mon proprio quand j'tais tudiant  Paris,  l'poque le plus jeune dput socialiste, qui lui avait dit "_le but d'un lu c'et de se faire r-lire_"..

Voil.. Nous sommes dans cette socit..

----------


## pmithrandir

> Son rle n'est pas de "pousser", il est de prendre la dcision...


J'ai rencontr des gens qui faisait en sorte que lors de la runion, il n'aient jamais l'impressiond e pousser quoi que ce soit. 
L'idal, lorsque l'on veut arriver a faire avaler une pillule amre, c'est que les personnes autour de la tabble arrivent d'elles mme a l'ide que c'est ce qu'il faut faire.

Un bon gestionnaire de runion sait arriver a ce genre de chose. 

Il y a plusieurs facons de finir une runion : 
 - la dcision finale, le consensus est contre votre ide, on en adpote une autre : vous avez perdu
 - la dcision finale, le consensus est contre votre ide, vous l'imposez de force : vous avez perdu
 - le consensus n'est pas atteint, mais vous avez des gens qui vous soutiennent, vous prenez la dcision, ca grince un peu, mais vous avez atteint plus ou moins votre objectif : c'est une victoire, petite, mais une victoire quand mme.
 - Le consensus tourne autour de votre proposition, vous avez bien men la runion, et de prfrence, c'est des personnes non affilie a vos ides qui vous ont soutenu, vous avez une victoire clatante.

Pour moi, un prsident ne devrait tre que dans les deux derniers cas. Autrement c'est qu'il n'est juste pas a la hauteur.
Quand le prsident doit utiliser la force, c'est qu'il est nul.




> C'est inhrent  la Vime..
> Le problme du logement se rglerait relativement aisment si on enlevait purement et simplement le systme de cautions et qu'on le remplace par une assurance..  : on est bien obligs d'en avoir une pour les incendies, dgats des eaux, etc.. Ce serait tellement plus simple et accessible  tous...


Non, ca se rsoudrait si : 
 - on dcentralisait
 - que l'on crait des transports publics rapide en toile vers des villages loigns.
 - qu'on enlevait l'impossibilit de virer un locataire
 - qu'on incitait les gens habitant de grandes surfaces avec peu de personnes a dmnager pour laisser la place.

Le reste, c'est de la rustine sur un systme qui ne peut pas fonctionner.

----------


## souviron34

> Un bon gestionnaire de runion sait arriver a ce genre de chose. 
> ..
> Pour moi, un prsident ne devrait tre que dans les deux derniers cas. Autrement c'est qu'il n'est juste pas a la hauteur.
> Quand le prsident doit utiliser la force, c'est qu'il est nul.


La diffrence c'est qu'un prsident est un politique, pas un gestionnaire de runions..





> Non, ca se rsoudrait si : 
>  - on dcentralisait


Dcentraliser quoi ?????

Le problme est partout..  Montpellier il y a le meme problme qu' Paris.. et quae dan le village  ct de chez moi, avec 2000 habitants..





> - que l'on crait des transports publics rapide en toile vers des villages loigns.


euh...  Donc la solution au logement est de transformer la campagne en ville ???




> - qu'on enlevait l'impossibilit de virer un locataire


La possibilit existe... C'est le fait de faire respecter la loi et les dcisions de justice qui ne marche pas..




> - qu'on incitait les gens habitant de grandes surfaces avec peu de personnes a dmnager pour laisser la place.


 ::mouarf:: 

Alors l je voudrais bien voir : une famille habitant un 100m2 ??? A combien fixe-t-on ???

Tu parlais de totalitarisme tout  l'heure.. Si a c'en est pas un : "chaque personne n'a droit qu' 10 m2"... 

Tu crois sincrement qu'une "incitation" peut faire partir un couple avec enfants de 100m2 vers 50 ??? et mme d'une maison de 400 m2 qu'ils ont achet ou lou ???

Car, par exemple mon beau-frre,  la Poste, est nomm tous les 5 ans dans une rgion diffrente. Quand leurs enfants taient petits, jusqu' il y a 2 ans, ils louaient une maison  chaque fois, et, suivant les rgions, a pouvait tre 80 ou 200 m2..

Non, une des solutions est l'encadrement des loyers par proximit/quartier, comme c'est le cas  Montral, et l'enlvement de la caution, qui limine de fait les bas revenus.. (e_t mme les hauts : je me souviens  Paris en 1991, je cherchais un petit appart sur ma route, parce qu j'habitais ds le XII et travaillais  St Quentin : gagnant  l'oque 26 000 F/mois, soit un trs bon salaire, et visitant  Meudon un petit appart  3000 F, j'tais refus... Et on prenanit quelqu'un qui payait en impts par mois ce que je gagnais.. C'est absurde, et hont_) . A Montral, l'augmentation annuelle du loer est limite  l'inflation, et l'encadrement se fait par la moyenne des loyers par superficie dans le mme quartier..

Ce que proposait d'ailleurs Bayrou..

----------


## DonQuiche

> Exact, mais en proportion combien de fois ont-ils cds ?? On attend toujours la rforme de l'enseignement... Ou le ferroutage..


Je ne nie pas. Cela dit le problme du ferroutage ne se rsume pas  l'inertie des cheminots : on repartait quasiment de zro, nos ports sont dserts, la corrlation spatiale entre infrastructures et demande est faible, il faut beaucoup investir pour mailler le territoire de plateformes logistiques, convaincre les entreprises que ltat fera ce qu'il faut, ajouter davantage d'autoroutes ferroviaires, etc. Quant  l'enseignement, cela nous ramne  Claude Allgre : quand tu as un ministre plein d'excellentes ides mais aussi de beaucoup plus douteuses, et qui passe son temps  lcher des provocs racs et mprisantes  la tl sur les fonctionnaires dont il a la charge, agrmentes de quelques conneries par-ci par-l, et qui adore prendre autoritairement des dcisions discrtionnaires, il devient difficile de le dfendre. Cet chec l, c'est davantage celui d'Allgre que de Jospin.




> Parce que tu crois que les "emplois-jeunes" et autres aides diverses ne vont pas plomber le budget et vont crer de la croissance ???


Je ne connais pas le bilan exact mais a semble plutt inoffensif. L'amlioration de service public qui en rsulte est plutt faible  premire vue et par consquent la croissance gnre l'est elle aussi mais puisque le cot est galement mesur et qu'il faut lui soustraire diverses allocs et crdits formations qui ne seront plus verses, les titulaires qu'on nembauchera pas et une dlinquance moindre...
Et puis, bon, la droite ne cesse de proposer des projets qui cotent 50k  200k par an et par emploi cr. Au moins celui-ci ne cote que 15k - 20k et permet de maintenir des gamins sur le circuit de l'emploi en faisant office de rustine sur le service public. Cela fait partie des projets que j'aurais aim ne pas voir mais ce n'est pas bien grave et si a se trouve c'est mme plutt profitable.




> Ah oui, de l'artificielle comme justement dj les emplois-jeunes (que d'ides neuves !!!) du temps de Jospin, les  contrles techniques et aides  acheter des voitures neuves (super !!!)..


Je n'ai rien vu sur les contrles techniques et les aides aux voitures neuves (que tous les gouvernements relancent de toute faon tous les deux ans). Sur le permis, en revanche, oui, mais ce n'est pas un mal vu l'explosion du nombre de jeunes conducteurs sans permis : il faudrait purement et simplement annuler tout ce qui a t dcrt sous Chirac et Sarkozy concernant le permis. 2k pour passer le permis c'est inaccessible pour beaucoup trop de monde. Or c'est presque toujours indispensable.




> Et bien, nous sommes tombs bien bas, et vos standards pour ce que doit tre un President, un Homme 'Etat, sont bien faibles..


Je suis raliste. Tu penses que j'ai tort ? Que Sarkozy pourrait renverser la vapeur et soudain devenir un grand chef d'tat capable de renverser la donne en France ? Impossible, il faudrait un visionnaire et un concours de circonstances extrmement favorables, nous n'avons ni l'un ni l'autre.




> ben voui, je suis bien d'accord.. Et l rside le problme : les solutions et les MOTS sont les mmes.... 31 ans aprs... Mme les hommes : Fabius tait le second Premier Ministre de Miterrand, .. a nous rajeuni pas, comme conseiller  la politique nouvelle.. Moscovici tait Ministre sous Jospin, soit maintenant plus de 10 ans... De mme que Ayrault..


Tu noteras que ce n'est pas spcifique  la gauche. Sarko tait ministre sous Balladur, Jupp tait premier ministre lors du premier mandat de Chirac, etc.




> Mais c'est normal... On repasse CloClo, on fait une mission sur Stone, on fait des shows avec Christophe ou Herbert Lonard. A regarder ce qui se passe en France, on dirait qu'on est encore en 1981.


Je te rappelle que les jeunes gnrations, elles, ne regardent plus la tl. Et puisque les quinquas prfrent Cloclo  Lady Gaga, on leur fait bouffer ce qu'ils demandent.




> Le problme du logement se rglerait relativement aisment si on enlevait purement et simplement le systme de cautions et qu'on le remplace par une assurance..  : on est bien obligs d'en avoir une pour les incendies, dgats des eaux, etc.. Ce serait tellement plus simple et accessible  tous...


Si seulement ctait aussi simple...
* La plupart des bailleurs exigent dj des assurances et ce sont au contraire ces assurances qui exigent des locataires qu'ils fournissent trente-six garanties. Donc non seulement tu proposes quelque chose qui existe dj mais qui est aussi une part du problme.
* Les petits salaires voient leur pouvoir d'achat progresser moins vite que l'inflation. Le prix du logement progresse quant  lui sur le long terme un point plus vite que la croissance annuelle. Donc a cote de plus en plus cher et a va coter de plus en plus cher. La cause ? Le logement est un bien financier, la demande est financire. Et ce n'est mme pas une bulle : peu importe si demain 90% des mnages ne sont plus capables d'acheter, les socits immobilires le peuvent encore, elles. Le capital crot trop vite, il n'y a pas assez d'opportunits d'investissement attractives dans le monde, d'o une inflation des valeurs financires qui n'est pas une bulle. Et puis, combien es-tu prt  payer pour avoir un toit au-dessus de ta tte ? Autant que ncessaire. Les prix sont affaire de rapport de force, celui-ci est vident.
Les rformes ncessaires sont plus profondes.




> Quant au reste, quand je vois qu'il veut augmenter les charges sur le statut d'auto-entrepeneur, qui est une des rares bonnes choses de Sarko, et que sa solution sur l'emploi est d'aider des contrats courts par le mme sysme que prcdemment, je prend rdv dans 5 ans..


Je n'ai rien lu de tel. Des dclarations selon lesquelles le PS voulait procder  des ajustements afin de limiter la prcarit et une concurrence juge dloyale par certaines entreprises, oui, mais rien de plus. Je pense tout de mme que c'est une connerie d'y toucher, mme s'il pose des problmes. 




> Moi je m'en fous, ce sera vous qui serez touchs...


Si nous les sommes, tu l'es. La Grce a rduit ses retraites de 20% et l'Espagne le fera sans doute elle aussi.




> La crise, c'est pas dans 20 ans.. C'est entre cette anne et l'anne prochaine..


Il y a crise et crise, notre situation n'a rien  voir avec la Grce et l'Espagne. Si on ne fait rien nous connatrons le mme sort qu'eux dans dix-quinze ans. Si on fait ce qu'il faut les beaux jours seront l dans quinze-vingt ans.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dcentraliser quoi ?????
> 
> Le problme est partout..  Montpellier il y a le meme problme qu' Paris.. et quae dan le village  ct de chez moi, avec 2000 habitants..


Les points surchargs sont paris et le sud de la France. A paris c'est une population de travailleur, dans le sud de la France c'est a cause d'une affluence de retraits.
Dans le reste, a part quelques trs grandes villes, il y a des panneaux a louer partout, et pour pas cher.
Dasn certaines, on peut facilement, avec 800 euros par mois + les APL se dmerd pour vivre dans un 2 pices et payer toutes ses factures. Bref, le RSA pour un couple.



> euh...  Donc la solution au logement est de transformer la campagne en ville ???


Ca pourrait. 
On a eu les riches qui ont quitt les villes pour avoir de l'espace, mais actuellement, ils reviennent dans les centre villes pour profiter des transports en communs, exilant les plus pauvres de plus en plus loin. Avec la facture de ptrole, ca va encore exploser dans 10 ans cette affaire la.

Il est facile de faire en sorte que chaque grosse ville ait 2 ou 3 lignes qui relie des villages externes a 10km a haute vitesse. Ca permettrait d'avoir plus de place pour que les gens habitent proche des rseaux en communs.

Le systme des RER de paris adapts aux villes moyennes en quelque sorte.




> La possibilit existe... C'est le fait de faire respecter la loi et les dcisions de justice qui ne marche pas..


Mme la loi est contre le propritaire... puisque pour expulser il faut donner une solution de relogement,n ce qui n'existe pas. Savoir que l'on va loger une famille qui attends, ca ne rentre pas en compte.



> Alors l je voudrais bien voir : une famille habitant un 100m2 ??? A combien fixe-t-on ???
> 
> Tu parlais de totalitarisme tout  l'heure.. Si a c'en est pas un : "chaque personne n'a droit qu' 10 m2"... 
> 
> Tu crois sincrement qu'une "incitation" peut faire partir un couple avec enfants de 100m2 vers 50 ??? et mme d'une maison de 400 m2 qu'ils ont achet ou lou ???
> 
> Car, par exemple mon beau-frre,  la Poste, est nomm tous les 5 ans dans une rgion diffrente. Quand leurs enfants taient petits, jusqu' il y a 2 ans, ils louaient une maison  chaque fois, et, suivant les rgions, a pouvait tre 80 ou 200 m2..


Je pense que la surface dpendrait des villes. Voir  l'heure ou les terrains avec des services publics sont de plus en plus rare des petits vieux seuls dans 150m~ en centre ville, avec parfois des tages ou ils ne sont mme plus capable de monter, je trouve ca con.
Et oui, on peut trouver des moyens d'inciter les gens. L'imposition, ca peut tre original... 
Impots = impots locaux actuels + (nb annes de logements vide *10+100)/100
soit : impots total = 150% de l'impot thorique pour une maison vide depuis 5 annes.

Ou alors pour le nombre de personne : 
tu dis, ok angoulme c'est 30m par personne, 20m pour les enfants, aprs, c'est du luxe, et le luxe ca se taxe. A contrario, tu detaxe ceux ui vivent dans des trs petites surfaces.

Pourquoi : Parce que la place manque et que de crer une ligne de bus jusqu'a 10 km du centre ville, c'est trs couteux. Et il n'y a pas de raison que l'on ne partage pas un peu l'espace entre les habitants

Actuellement, on me parle de saisi de logement, la je trouve ca absurde. Par contre, mettre des taxes pour faire en sorte que les logements soient optimiss pour els familles dedans, j'aime plus. Comme le fait de reloger les familles dans les HLM a la hausse comme a la baisse selon les alas de la familles(naissance, dpart dcs)

Le systme de limitation des loyers, je trouve ca bidon... Il y a 20 logements pour 30 perrsonnes, et il y aura toujours des gens qui pourront passer devant les autres.

Si je dois aller vivre a paris, je ne me fait pas d'illusion, j'aurais un avantage sur beaucoup. Ca ne me gne pas d'arriver et de dire au propritaire : 
OK, je le prends, je vous paye 6 mois d'avance.
ou, si y a une limitation des loyers : je vous paye 20% en cash tous les mois.

J'aurai besoin d'un logement, donc, je me battrai pour en avoir un. Et si mes conomies peuvent tre un avantage, je l'utiliserai sans vergogne.

----------


## Invit

> Je te rappelle que les jeunes gnrations, elles, ne regardent plus la tl. Et puisque les quinquas prfrent Cloclo  Lady Gaga, on leur fait bouffer ce qu'ils demandent.


Vraiment???

Les 15-24 regardent en moyenne la TV 2h45 par jour. C'est moins que les plus gs, mais c'est comme cela depuis des annes, la consommation TV augmente avec l'ge. Sinon, la dure d'coute TV augmente d'anne en anne, et particulirement pour les jeunes gnrations (en 2005, ils taient en dessous de 2h/jour, la hausse est essentiellement due  la TNT). Une journe normale, entre 85 et 90% regardent la TV.

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/8558...tele-progresse

Et observe qu'on parle ici de chiffres Mdiamtrie, donc que l'coute TV via Internet n'est pas incluse... 

Globalement les jeunes gnrations regardent de plus en plus la TV, coutent un peu moins la radio, et lisent beaucoup moins la presse que celles d'il y a 20 ans. Ca casse un peu l'image d'Epinal des Digital Natives, mais c'est comme a...

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

Bon, admettons. Mais de toute faon ils sont fauchs, donc autant cibler leurs parents avec du CloClo !  ::aie:: 
Oui, je sais, c'est un peu rapide, il suffit de voir les pubs ciblant les ados pour se convaincre que a rapporte tout de mme. Mais en soire a reste "familial" (ringard).

----------


## Invit

> Bon, admettons. Mais de toute faon ils sont fauchs, donc autant cibler leurs parents avec du CloClo !


En fait, ils ont moins de sous, mais pas beaucoup de dpenses non plus, ils sont assez sensibles  la pub, et les marques les ciblent parce que c'est vers 20-25 ans qu'il faut leur vendre les marques qu'ils se paieront quand il auront des sous...

Ce qui est le plus dprimant, avec le marketing, c'est que a marche...




> Mais en soire a reste "familial" (ringard).


C'est en partie vrai, mais l'volution des dernires annes va dans le sens d'une reconqute de ces audiences jeunes. C'est pour cela qu'on a moins de films, moins de varits, moins de culture en prime time, et plus de sries et de tl ralit, et c'est ce qui explique une partie de la hausse de leur dure d'coute. Ca se fait au dtrment de la radio (dont les audiences de soire soit baissent soit rajeunissent).

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne nie pas. Cela dit le problme du ferroutage ne se rsume pas  l'inertie des cheminots :


Je ne parlais pas de l'inertie des cheminots, qui existe, mais de celle du systme politique et de sa faiblesse par rapport aux (_par exemple dans ce cas_) grves des camionneurs..

Gaissot (_ex-maire de Bziers et Ministre des Transports de Jospin_) en a parl et a commenc en 1997/98. Aprs une grve gnrale des camionneurs bloquant toute la France, et particulirement les grandes aglos, pendant 3 jours, ben il a abandonn.. Et on n'en a plus jamais parl..

Et n'importe qui qui re-tenterais subirait le mme sort..

Il faudrait donc quelqu'un pour qui, malg 2 voire 4 ou 6 semaines de blocage complet des routes et agglos tienne toujours..

Je n'y crois pas, je suis dsol...

Etre rlu est tellement plus fort, et accepter le mcontentement de millions de franais bloqus, alors que c'est pour leur bien et celui de la plante, non je n'y crois vraiment pas...





> on repartait quasiment de zro, nos ports sont dserts, la corrlation spatiale entre infrastructures et demande est faible, il faut beaucoup investir pour mailler le territoire de plateformes logistiques, convaincre les entreprises que ltat fera ce qu'il faut, ajouter davantage d'autoroutes ferroviaires, etc.


Euh...

Les voies ferres existent, les autoroutes (routires) aussi..

Il suffit assez simplement d'interdire purement et simplement le transit pur par la France : on limine dj tous les TIR ne faisant que traverser.  Et / ou taxer  plus de 50% les pages des camions, pour ceux faisant plus de 200 km..





> Quant  l'enseignement, cela nous ramne  Claude Allgre : quand tu as un ministre plein d'excellentes ides mais aussi de beaucoup plus douteuses, et qui passe son temps  lcher des provocs racs et mprisantes  la tl sur les fonctionnaires dont il a la charge, agrmentes de quelques conneries par-ci par-l, et qui adore prendre autoritairement des dcisions discrtionnaires, il devient difficile de le dfendre. Cet chec l, c'est davantage celui d'Allgre que de Jospin.


Euh.. Non.. Comment se fait-il qu'aucune relle rforme de l'enseignement n'ait pu voir le jour depuis plus de 35 ans ????  (_ part l'autonomie des universits de Sarko_)

C'est parce que le corps lectoral du PS est en grande partie fait d'enseignants et d'instits, et que quand la droite tente une rforme, tout le monde est mobilis, et quand la gauche la tente, ils se mobilsent aussi, et comme on veut pas les fcher on arrte ds que a bouge un peu trop..

Allgre, sur ce sujet comme sur d'autres, a dit certaines vrits (_comme ma soeur l'eneignante a fini par l'admettre une fois  la retraite_), mais voir plus haut... A ce moment-l on s'est arc-bout sur ses positions, tout en mprisant et dnigrant - avec une campagne d'ailleurs trs proche de l'anti-sarko primaire - tout ce qu'il pouvait dire, parce qu'il avait os traiter l'ducation nationale de Mammouth, et qu'il avait os dire qu'il faudrait un peu contrler  quoi servait l'argent de la Recherche...

Ce n'est pas Jack qui dira le contraire, il n'a rien fait du tout ( l'ducation).. AUCUN ministre n'a pu faire quoi que ce soit de fond depuis plus de 30 ans, sauf par la force le truc de l'autnomie des universits (une trs bonne chose d'aprs ma soeur) par Sarko.. et Pcresse..





> Je ne connais pas le bilan exact mais a semble plutt inoffensif. L'amlioration de service public qui en rsulte est plutt faible  premire vue et par consquent la croissance gnre l'est elle aussi mais puisque le cot est galement mesur et qu'il faut lui soustraire diverses allocs et crdits formations qui ne seront plus verses, les titulaires qu'on nembauchera pas et une dlinquance moindre...


Je ne dis pas le contraire.. Je dis juste : 2 poids 2 mesures..  Quand Sarko propose un allgement de charges pour stimuler l'emploi, on crie au scandale, et au fait qu'il aide les patrons.. Si c'est Hollande et la gauche, on dit que a cotera pas cher..   ::aie:: 

C'est juste ce point que je voulais souligner...





> Tu noteras que ce n'est pas spcifique  la gauche. Sarko tait ministre sous Balladur, Jupp tait premier ministre lors du premier mandat de Chirac, etc.


Tout  fait, et c'est ce que je disais plus haut  propos de la France, et pourquoi d'une part je ne crois ni  l'un ni  l'autre, mais d'autre part pourquoi tant de Franais vont petit  petit vers les extrmes ; de quelque ct qu'on se tourne vers soi-disant les partis de gouvernment, on ne voit que les mmes personnes et les mmes ides et le mme micro-cosme depuis des dcennies...

Donc non ce n'est pas particulier  la gauche, mais , ce que je disais dans mon premier post, la "dssprance" des lecteurs (et d'une bonne partie des ouvriers votant) du FN vient aussi de a : pour tous les gens qui ont plus de 40 ans, cela fait depuis qu'ils sont ns ou sont en age de voter qu'ils voient les mmes gens et entendent les mmes paroles...

D'o l'absence de passion note pour ces lections....  part pour les extrmes...





> Je te rappelle que les jeunes gnrations, elles, ne regardent plus la tl. Et puisque les quinquas prfrent Cloclo  Lady Gaga, on leur fait bouffer ce qu'ils demandent.


Euh, c'est pas quinqua, c'est minimum sexta... Et ce n'est pas ce que les quinquas prfrent, c'est ce que les qunquas parisiens pensent que les trouducs de province prfrent, c'est entirement diffrent.. et faux..


Et comme le dit _fcharton_, c'est faux en moyenne... Et en plus, a dpend des endroits.. Je peux t'assurer que vers ici, la majorit des 18/24 ans regardent la tl 4  5 heures tous les jours minimum... Il n'y a rien d'autre  faire.. Et il suffit de regarder certains jeux avant le journal de 20h pour voir qu'une bonne partie des jeunes, y compris des villes , connaissent toutes les sries et les tl-ralits..





> Si nous les sommes, tu l'es. La Grce a rduit ses retraites de 20% et l'Espagne le fera sans doute elle aussi.


Oui et ? je n'ai jamais compt sur le fait d'avoir une retraite... Donc je me dmerde tout seul..  ::P: 





> l y a crise et crise, notre situation n'a rien  voir avec la Grce et l'Espagne. Si on ne fait rien nous connatrons le mme sort qu'eux dans dix-quinze ans. Si on fait ce qu'il faut les beaux jours seront l dans quinze-vingt ans.


On prend les paris ??? 

Mais a sera pas (jamais) de la faute de la France, on va tout de suite entendre que c'est "_parce que la Bourse joue contre la gauche_".. 

C'est rigolo, la France est toujours mieux que les autres... T'as pas remarqu que chaque fois que a va mal, on te montre un endroit o c'est encore pire ?? Ce qui ne veut pas dire que chez toi c'est bien..

"du pain et des jeux"... et dtourner le regard des choses qui fchent...

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, ils ont moins de sous,


Moins de sous que qui ?????

Quand j'avais leur ge,  18 ans j'avais tout juste assez d'argent par semaine pour mettre 2 litres de mlange dans mon Solex, acheter 1 paquet de clopes, et boire 2 bires...

Pas pour m'acheter (ou me faire acheter) un tel portable, un pc, un scooter, un cran plat, un GPS, ...

Et  24 je distribuais la nuit les tracts de la mairie et je faisais 2h de babysitting par jour pour payer ma chambre, en plus de la payer 600f, et je donnais 4h de cours particuliers par semaine pour payer l'essence de ma 2CV pourrie, en rentrant la banquette tous les soirs chez moi pour en faire mon canap.. Et j'avais comme radio le vieux poste  lampe de mes parents, et tous mes copains de fac, en matrise  Orsay, taient comme moi... sauf quelques uns qui taient Norm'sup ou X..

Quant aux fringues, n'en parlons pas.. Les marques taient inconnues, et entre les vieux jeans et les vieux pulls  col rouls, c'tait  peu prs tout..

Faut pas charrier....

----------


## Marco46

> Moins de sous que qui ?????
> 
> Quand j'avais leur ge,  18 ans j'avais tout juste assez d'argent par semaine pour mettre 2 litres de mlange dans mon Solex, acheter 1 paquet de clopes, et boire 2 bires...


Moi j'avais pas de solex, comme a j'achetais 12 bires.  ::mrgreen::  Mais sinon  18 ans j'avais dans les 200/300 francs par mois, pas de quoi pavoiser. Et je connaissais pas mal de personnes qui n'avaient rien du tout. 




> Pas pour m'acheter (ou me faire acheter) un tel portable, un pc, un scooter, un cran plat, un GPS, ...


Tu fais le portrait d'un gamin de la bourgeoisie d'aujourd'hui, ce que tu dcris ne correspond en aucun cas au portrait d'un gamin des classes populaires, o tu aurais du enlever le scooter le gps et l'cran plat, et remplacer le portable quadri coeur  cran tactile par une vieille bouze  1 euro et le PC par une vieille bouze achet en supermarch par papa il y a 8 ans.




> Et  24 je distribuais la nuit les tracts de la mairie et je faisais 2h de babysitting par jour pour payer ma chambre, en plus de la payer 600f, et je donnais 4h de cours particuliers par semaine pour payer l'essence de ma 2CV pourrie, en rentrant la banquette tous les soirs chez moi pour en faire mon canap.. Et j'avais comme radio le vieux poste  lampe de mes parents, et tous mes copains de fac, en matrise  Orsay, taient comme moi... sauf quelques uns qui taient Norm'sup ou X..
> 
> Quant aux fringues, n'en parlons pas.. Les marques taient inconnues, et entre les vieux jeans et les vieux pulls  col rouls, c'tait  peu prs tout..


Pauvre de toi comme tu as souffert. Parlons-en aux 20% d'tudiants qui doivent bosser 20 heures par semaine au macdo tout le long de leurs tudes.

Tu payais 600 fr de loyer ? Wouaw, aujourd'hui c'est entre 350 et 650 euros. Ah ben tiens a correspond presque au revenu d'un mi-temps  macdo xD Bizarre ces concidences ...




> Faut pas charrier....


Ouaip, je crois que tu te rends pas trop compte que mme si toi tu viens des classes populaires et que t'as connu certaines privations pour pouvoir tudier, aujourd'hui les jeunes des classes populaires doivent faire des sacrifices largement plus importants que ce que n'importe qui  l'poque a pu connatre, ou doivent carrment renoncer  leur avenir.

En d'autres termes, l'ascenseur social est en panne. Ou comme dirait un "grand" homme de droite (et je ne parle bien sr *que* de la taille), "il y a dans ce pays, une fracture ..."

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, pour l'autonomie des universit, il y a un soucis en fait, mais qui est pass sous silence par beaucoup puisque ca dpend de la vision de la France des gens.

Qui dit autonomie, dit grands poles universitaires. C'est dailleur le but premier.
Mais toutes les petites fac de province(angouleme, c'est 3000 tudiants, dont 800-100  la fac) sont amene  fermer plus ou moins vite. Qui dit autonomie dit budget et choix fait pas l'administration centrale. Et comme ce n'est pas considr comme du service publique d'avoir des petites structures de proximit, il n'y a pas d'obligation de les garder ouverte bien longtemps. (angoulme est une ville que je connais, mais je ne sais pas si c'est prvu la bas dans l'immdiat)

Hors, centraliser, mme sur 10 ou 15 poles en France les tudes, c'est  : 
 - faire fi de tous les programmes immobiliers de ces petites villes
 - faire tomber leur economie a cause d'un dsquilibre soudain.
 - fermer l'accs aux tudes suprieures a beaucoup de monde pour des raisons financires.

La troisime problmatique est due a :
 - des loyers qui varie normement entre 2 villes comme poitier et Angouleme.
 - un cout de la vie relativement moins cher dans la seconde(j'ai une amie qui vivait avec bourse echelon 5 + 100 euros d'APL dans un studio priv et qui avait de l'argent pour aller a bordeaux toutes les 2 semaines chez son copain, on tait en 2005...)
 - des parents qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer un studio a leurs enfants, donc ceux ci vont faire ce qu'il y a sur place. Ca ne leur plaira peut etre pas, mais au moins ils ont une licence de droit, un DUT ou un autre diplome...  moindre cout.(on a pendant des sicles fait le mtier que l'on pouvait, et pas celui que l'on voulait chez les plus pauvres, laissons leur cette posssibilit...

Pour Marco, sisi, les besoins de la population augmentent. Meme le plus pourri des tlphone coute plus cher, en proportion a ce que je payais en 2001 pour tre joignable. Dans mon IUT, comme personne n'avait internet a la maison, les salaees informatiques restaaient ouvertes le soir, je ne suis pas sur que ca soit encore le cas...

Actuellement, le budget commence par  : 
40 euros d'electricit, 30 euros de remboursement de pret pour le portable, 20 euros pour internet, 20 euros, 20 euros pour le portable, ... Et on a juste pay les factures, il reste encore le loyer(bien suprieur a cause de l'affluence dans les grandes villes), la nourriture, qui coute plus cher, et dont la cuisine sur plaque electrique coute elle aussi plus cher, etc...

Bref, on a des budgets tudiants qui sont levs, beaucoup par choix structurel de l'tat.

----------


## Invit

> Moins de sous que qui ?????


Que leurs parents, ou la gnration un peu plus ge qu'eux qui travaille. Ce que j'expliquais, c'est que les annonceurs ciblent les jeunes, parce que s'ils ont de plus faibles revenus que les plus gs (ici et maintenant), ils consomment une plus grande partie de leur budget, et sont sensibles aux marques.

Sur la comparaison entre tudiants d'hier et d'aujourd'hui, je suis assez partag. 

A 18 ans, j'tais interne en prpa, ma scolarit (logement et nourriture comprise) devait coter 1200 F par trimestre  mes parents, je ne crois pas que j'avais de l'argent de poche, juste des trennes il me semble. Mais de toutes faons, pour ce qu'on dpense en prpa...

Aujourd'hui, j'ai une fille en prpa (lettres). Elle a facilement obtenu une bourse, ce qui fait qu'elle ne paye ni scolarit ni droits d'inscription et est super subventionne  la cantine, mais touche galement plus de 400  par mois de quasi argent de poche. Son frre, en mdecine, est galement boursier, et va se voir atttribuer l'an prochain un logement (cit U) quasiment gratuit. Avec ces aides, nettement plus faciles  obtenir qu'autrefois (de mon temps, les boursiers venaient de milieux *trs* dfavoriss, ce n'est pas le cas de mes enfants), ils ont  18-20 ans, des revenus bien plus levs que nous  leur ge. 


A 24 ans, j'tais en dernire anne d'cole d'application (aprs un passage par une de ces coles faciles o l'on est pay), et je travaillais " mi-temps" pour une grosse entreprise de conseil. En fait, le mi-temps tait un plein temps  horaires non fixes, mais avec un salaire plus faible que le salaire d'embauche. Ca faisait beaucoup d'heures de travail (en plus des cours), mais je gagnais un peu plus que le SMIC. L'anne d'avant, je vivais de cours de maths  des lves de prpa, qui me prenaient mes week ends, et me rapportaient un demi SMIC. 

A 24 ans, j'tais dj (en sciences au moins) un assez vieil tudiant. Tous mes amis qui avaient fait des coles en trois ans avaient fini leur coopration, et travaillaient. A l'poque, un ingnieur de grande cole dmarrait entre 2.5 et 3.5 SMIC, ce qui permettait de se loger dans le centre de Paris, et de vivre assez bien (mais pas d'acheter).

Aujourd'hui, un jeune de 24-25 ans, mme assez bien diplom, aura bien plus de mal  trouver un emploi stable. Il dbutera avec un salaire correct, mais qui plafonnera plus vite (surtout pour les petits diplomes : on les paye mieux qu'avant au dmarrage, mais ils saturent en trois  cinq ans), et qui ne lui permettra plus de se loger correctement. Pire, l o ma gnration arrivait sur le march du travail entre 21 et 23 ans, avec des besoins financiers assez faible, la gnration actuelle arrive trois ou quatre ans plus tard, avec une famille, besoin de place... et les mmes revenus...

Pour rsumer, j'ai l'impression qu'avec la dmocratisation de l'universit, et la gnralisation des aides sociales aux tudiants, on a fait des annes universitaires une sorte de grande garderie, o l'on vit finalement assez bien, mme en bossant au McDo, et sans trop de contraintes (au pire on met quatre ou cinq annes  valider trois ans). Les rformes successives ont allong cette priode (cf la licence pro  la sortie de l'IUT, qui remplace une formation en 2 ans par une formation quivalente en trois...). Du coup, pour compenser le cot des tudes plus longues, on invente de nouvelles aides, qui confortent le systeme. A ce titre, les tudiants d'aujourd'hui vivent probablement mieux que ceux des gnrations prcdentes. 

Mais la situation s'inverse  la fin des tudes. On voit arriver sur le march du travail un grand nombre d'tudiants finalement assez gs, ayant des besoins financiers importants, pas toujours trs forms, et n'ayant pas trs bonne image auprs des recruteurs (je ne sais pas si la gnration Y se rend compte qu'elle a une image dsastreuse en entreprise). Dans le mme temps, l'allongement et la banalisation des tudes a dvaloris les diplomes (tout le monde a un bac plus machin chose, et l'ide que les facs mais aussi certaines coles ne sont pas trs exigeantes, se rpand trs vite). 

Le rsultat est l: on a en France un des plus forts taux de chmage des jeunes, au moment o l'on recule l'ge de la retraite. Et j'ai l'impression est que cela empire. Dans mon entreprise et quelques autres que je connais, on n'embauche plus gure que des vieux... Ils cotent un peu plus chers (pas tant que a en fait), mais ont plus d'exprience, ont moins de problmes avec les rgles du jeu de l'entreprise, et (surtout) demandent moins de 'maintenance'. Du coup, les jeunes diploms sont dans une situation bien moins favorable que les gnrations prcdentes.


Ca ferait sans doute un bon dbat politique, l'insertion des jeunes... Mais nos hommes politiques prfrent les vieilles recettes, les emplois jeunes, l'allongement de la formation, les contrats jetables et autres stages, et les dispositifs fantaisistes du genre "un jeune offert pour tout vieux gard".

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Tu fais le portrait d'un gamin de la bourgeoisie d'aujourd'hui, ce que tu dcris ne correspond en aucun cas au portrait d'un gamin des classes populaires, o tu aurais du enlever le scooter le gps et l'cran plat, et remplacer le portable quadri coeur  cran tactile par une vieille bouze  1 euro et le PC par une vieille bouze achet en supermarch par papa il y a 8 ans.


Euh.. Tu n'as sans doute pas d aller souvent chez des gens avec des trs bas salaires ou au RMI ces temps-ci... Ni traner  Auchan ou Carrefour autour des rayons lectroniques...






> Pauvre de toi comme tu as souffert. Parlons-en aux 20% d'tudiants qui doivent bosser 20 heures par semaine au macdo tout le long de leurs tudes.


Je ne dis pas "_pauvre de moi, comme j'ai souffert_", je dis "_pas pauvres de vous, vous ne souffre pas plus, et mme moins_"..  

Le niveau d'auto-piti est trs nettement plus lev aujourd'hui, c'est tout..





> Tu payais 600 fr de loyer ? Wouaw, aujourd'hui c'est entre 350 et 650 euros. Ah ben tiens a correspond presque au revenu d'un mi-temps  macdo xD Bizarre ces concidences ...


Le SMIC tait  1800F, c'est  dire que je payais pas 600, mais 600 + 2h de babysitting par jour, y compris samedi et dimanche, pour avoir droit  9 m2 au sous-sol, dans un garage, avec une lucarne  ras du plafond qui donnait  ras sur le gazon, avec les voitures qui dmarraient  1m de ma porte tous les matins, et les chiottes dehors.. Bien entendu sans tlphone, sans douche et sans rien : 1 lit 1 place, une chaise, une table, une tagre, et un lavabo de 20 cm...

Et je ne me suis jamais plaint, je trouvais a super d'tre indpendant..






> En d'autres termes, l'ascenseur social est en panne. Ou comme dirait un "grand" homme de droite (et je ne parle bien sr *que* de la taille), "il y a dans ce pays, une fracture ..."


Certainement, mais pas l o tu la vois...





> Pour Marco, sisi, les besoins de la population augmentent. Meme le plus pourri des tlphone coute plus cher, en proportion a ce que je payais en 2001 pour tre joignable. Dans mon IUT, comme personne n'avait internet a la maison, les salaees informatiques restaaient ouvertes le soir, je ne suis pas sur que ca soit encore le cas...


Comme je disais, personne en matrise  Orsy en 1981-82 n'avait de dlphone (3 mois pour avoir une ligne, et l'abonnement tait cher), d'ordi, les rares voitures taient pourries, etc etc

Je ne dis pas "c'tait mieux avant", je dis juste "vous, arrtez de dire que a s'est dgrad, vous tes trs nettement mieux lotis qu'avant"..


Maintenant, pour rsumer sur le sujet :

Si le vote blanc, nul, ou abstention tait reconnu, je voterais blanc ou nul, aucun des 2 ne me semblant adapt
Comme malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas, il va falloir choisr "par dfaut"
Sarko a fait 2 rformes de fond des institutions et une de "circonstance", mais difficile  faire, malgr la pression de la rue (justice, et universits pour le fond, retraites pour l'autre). En ce sens, on ne peut pas le qualifier d'lectoraliste, et on peut ventuellement admettre qu'il se comporte en Homme d'Etat, mettant sa vision (avec laquelle on peut ou non tre d'accord) de ce que doit tre le pays avant son intrt lectoral.
Depuis 40 ans, il n'y a eu, en dehors de lui, que 4 rformes de fond des institutions : la rgionalisation, l'abolition de la peine de mort et la reconnaissance du statut d'objecteur de conscience en 1981, et la suppression du service militaire sous Jospin. Aucune autre, que ce soit le mode lectoral, l'enseignement, la justice, la police, le droit du travail, l'adminstration,  l'galit,...  Les 2 seules autres grandes rformes "idlogoques" ont t la retraite  60 ans et les 35h, mais n'ont pas touch les institutions. 
Comme depuis 40 ans j'entend "_c'est la crise et le problme est le chmage_", je me dis logiquement que tout ce qui a sous-tendu les actions depuis 40 ans n'a pas russi, et quil faut donc essayer autre chose...  Vu qu'il y a eu des gouvernements autant de gauche que de droite, je suis dans la panade... Et je me dis que le problme rside sans doute, comme pour tout projet/algo informatique sur lequel on se casse la gueule pendant des semaines, dans la manire de voir/prendre les choses.
Enfin, je n'ai pas support l'anti-sakozysme primaire qui abouti  la campagne qu'on a, des insultes et des mesquineries d'un ct comme de l'autre, au pire des campagnes amricaines dont on aime se f.utre, au lieu d'un vrai dbat de projets...     

Il faut donc un "pool" d'ides neuves, et quelqu'un pour les mettre en oeuvre..


Je suis plus proche des valeurs de Hollande, mais d'une part sa personalit me semble a priori "molle", et d'autre part que ce soit son progamme qui ne me semble contenir que de vieilles ides et d'autre part son entourage qui me semble plutt dans la bien-pensance de gauche plutt que dans la cration de nouveaux paradigmes me laissent assez froids.Je n'aime pas franchement Sarko, et je n'aime pas du tout son racolage depuis 1 semaine. Mais, comme je le mentionnais plus haut, j'admet qu'il a la force de caractre ncessaire  un Homme d'Etat.. Et qu'il a prouv (au dbut tout au moins) qu'il tait prt  ne pas aller dans le sens du "politiquement correct", y compris de son bord..

Nanmoins, il faut prendre conscience que, *quel que soit celui qui sera lu* dimanche, il le sera avec _2 millions_ (_soit sans doute le mme nombre que les manifestants d'aujourd'hu_i) de gens qui ont vot FN au premier tour..

Ces gens, on peut les insulter ou les touver cons, a n'empche qu'ils sont humains et votent. Il faut donc tenter de rpondre  une partie de leurs attentes.

Il me semble douteux que Hollande et le PS , une fois l'lection passe et ces 2 millions engrangs, en tiennent compte au mme titre que les 2 millions s'tant exprims dans la rue...

Je vois donc plus un ct hypocritement lectoraliste du ct de Hollande que du ct de Sarko, qui a la franchise, quitte  dgoter ses partisans, de les regarder et leur tendre la main sur certains points...

En 2007, j'aurais vot Sgolne si ce n'tait que, contrairement  Sarko, elle n'tait pas chef de son parti, et il fallait d'abord, pour mettre en oeuvre son programme, qu'elle fasse un "coup d'tat" au sein du parti. Au vu des ractions durant la campagne, c'tait pas gagn, et mme plus qu'incertain. J'ai donc vot Sarko en pensant qu'il tiendrait une bonne partie des promesses qu'il faisait, et qui me semblaient aller dans le bon sens.

Aujourd'hui, malheureusement lui n'a pas tenu, et de l'autre ct je ne vois que le mme style de choses qui a valu  Sgo de se faire descendre par son propre parti..  Une hypocrisie lectoraliste, pas seulement ponctuelle pour maintenant, mais dans les projets.. Pas de vraies rformes de fond, juste de quoi contenter l'lectorat de base.. de son ct. Pas d'une majorit de Franais.. et surtout pas de dfinition d'une vision... pas utopiste, mais volontariste... Ce qui,  n'en pas douter, ne changera rien fondamentalement,  et ne fera qu'apporter encore un peu plus d'eau au moulin des extrmes...

Le choix est donc vers le "moins pire"... pour l'intrt gnral et le long terme, pas les intrts particuliers et le court-terme... en se pinant le nez trs fort..

Alors chacun pense et dcide ce qu'il veut, c'est la prrogative d'une dmocratie..

Mais je pense qu'il va y avoir des surprises dimanche, et que je suis loin d'tre le seul  penser comme a...


Note : maintenant, une petite note sur le FN pour conclure...

Petit rappel historique : le FN a t instrumentalis par Miterrand et le PS, fin 70 dbut 80, afin de saper / dtourner la base ouvrire de l'lectorat du PCF, qui devenait trop encombrant : reprsentant 15  25% des voix suivant les lections, le PCF exigeait (et a obtenu sous le premier gouvernement Mauroy) des ministres.  Stratgie qui a parfaitement fonctionn : le PC est pass de 18-25% des voix  12, puis 8, pendant que l'extrme-droite passait de 3-4  9, puis 11.. Pour arriver l o elle est maintenant..  Avant Miterrand, Le Pen tait inconnu de la majorit des Franais, et le parti d'extrme-droite de Tixier-Vignancourt faisait au mieux 3-4% , comme le PSU de Rocard ou LO de Lagulliers..


Le problme qu'il pose :  j'ai pass ma jeunesse, du temps de Jacques Duclos et Georges Marchais,  entendre mes parents rler contre la reprsentation majoritaire ne donnant au PCF que 10  12% des siges pour 18  25% des suffrages..  Aujourd'hui, le FN fait 18% et n'est reprsent que par 0.2%.... Est-ce normal ? Non... 

Soit on considre que il doit tre interdit, et alors on l'interdit.Soit on l'autorise, et il est dmocratiquement aberrant que 4.5 millions de Franais ne soient reprsents que par 1 seul dput..

Le point 1 est quasi-impossible, car d'une part c'est un jugement de valeur, et d'autre part les 4.5 millions de gens qui votent pour lui sont toujours l, et  la limite ils sont mieux placs en tant identifis que rpartis dans les diffrents autres partis, qui se sentiraient - et seraient - "pollus"..

Le point 2, sciemment vit, ne fait qu'accrotre le sentiment du "tous pourris" et le pouvoir d'attraction de cet pouvantail des "bien-pensants"..

Est-il normal qu'il y ait plus de dputs PCF ou centristes que FN, compte-tenu des rsultalts ? non..   

Au lieu de rpondre  l'exclusion par l'exclusion, une autre approche doit tre envisage..

Et ceci de tous cts.. La reconqute de l'lectorat ouvrier par la gauche passe par le fait de rpondre  une partie de leurs attentes, et pas de les traiter de racistes et de les rejeter d'un revers de main..







> Pour rsumer, j'ai l'impression qu'avec la dmocratisation de l'universit, et la gnralisation des aides sociales aux tudiants, on a fait des annes universitaires une sorte de grande garderie, o l'on vit finalement assez bien, mme en bossant au McDo, et sans trop de contraintes (au pire on met quatre ou cinq annes  valider trois ans). Les rformes successives ont allong cette priode (cf la licence pro  la sortie de l'IUT, qui remplace une formation en 2 ans par une formation quivalente en trois...). Du coup, pour compenser le cot des tudes plus longues, on invente de nouvelles aides, qui confortent le systeme. A ce titre, les tudiants d'aujourd'hui vivent probablement mieux que ceux des gnrations prcdentes. 
> 
> Mais la situation s'inverse  la fin des tudes. On voit arriver sur le march du travail un grand nombre d'tudiants finalement assez gs, ayant des besoins financiers importants, pas toujours trs forms, et n'ayant pas trs bonne image auprs des recruteurs (je ne sais pas si la gnration Y se rend compte qu'elle a une image dsastreuse en entreprise). Dans le mme temps, l'allongement et la banalisation des tudes a dvaloris les diplomes (tout le monde a un bac plus machin chose, et l'ide que les facs mais aussi certaines coles ne sont pas trs exigeantes, se rpand trs vite). 
> 
> Le rsultat est l: on a en France un des plus forts taux de chmage des jeunes, au moment o l'on recule l'ge de la retraite. Et j'ai l'impression est que cela empire. Dans mon entreprise et quelques autres que je connais, on n'embauche plus gure que des vieux... Ils cotent un peu plus chers (pas tant que a en fait), mais ont plus d'exprience, ont moins de problmes avec les rgles du jeu de l'entreprise, et (surtout) demandent moins de 'maintenance'. Du coup, les jeunes diploms sont dans une situation bien moins favorable que les gnrations prcdentes.
> 
> 
> Ca ferait sans doute un bon dbat politique, l'insertion des jeunes... Mais nos hommes politiques prfrent les vieilles recettes, les emplois jeunes, l'allongement de la formation, les contrats jetables et autres stages, et les dispositifs fantaisistes du genre "un jeune offert pour tout vieux gard".


Entirement d'accord avec toi...  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron.. on est d'accord sur une chose au moins, le jour ou le FN aura des dputs, on aura progress dans le bon sens...

Pour les rformes, le service militaire, c'est chirac en 1995, mis en application peut tre 2 ans plus tard, mais la dcision avait t prise et annonce au lendemain de l'election(ou presque)

Pour moi, il y a eu 2 autres rformes importantes aprs celle ci : 
 - Le PACS, qui a chang pas mal la face de la France, le regard sur les homosexuels, voir la vie des htros.(je suis pacs, pas mari)
 - les 35 heures qui ont repens la vie en socit, que l'on aime ou pas, c'est une rforme importante de socit.

Les rformes depuis sont : 
 - le CPE / CNE : chec
 - la rforme des retraites : pour moi, c'est un pansement, pas grand chose de rvolutionnaire, pas de changement de socit. La majorit des personnes de cet age l sont de toute faon au chomage ou en pr retraite.
 - l'autonomie des universit : c'est du budget, de l'administratif, mais pas rellement un changement de socit.

A la rigueur, on peut dire la TVA sociale, une ide qui change l'quilibre de la France. Ca serait pour moi la seule rforme de socit de la droite en 10 annes.

A venir : 
 -  le vote des trangers / la fermeture des frontires(shengen), selon le candidat.
 - l'instauration d'un revenu maximum / d'un cart maximum, bien que symbolique, on est dans une ide diffrente de la socit.
 - l'adoption par les homosexuels.

Le reste, pour l'instant c'est de la gestion courante des affaires rien de rvolutionnaires.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Souviron
Sur l'enseignement les grves sont bien sr du foutage de gueule, se produisent trop souvent, et les profs tendent  refuser tout changement, je ne contredirai pas sur ce point.

Ensuite sur les allgements de charge de Sarko, j'insiste, ce ne sont pas les baisses de charge en gnral le problme mais le gaspillage ici. La TVA sociale c'est un cot de dix milliards d'euros qui devrait, selon le ministre, crer cent mille emplois et, selon les tudes menes par la droite avant cela, plutt ne rien crer du tout, ou peut-tre un petit peu d'emplois, ou peut-tre en dtruire 200k. Et le projet du gouvernement correspond aux mauvais scnarios de leurs prcdentes tudes. Donc au mieux on est  100k par an et par emploi. Rien d'tonnant puisque les grandes entreprises vont rafler le gros de la mise alors qu'elles investissent  l'tranger o la croissance est plus forte mais sans vraiment gnrer richesses en France pour autant (la moiti du CAC 40 ne paie pas d'impts sur les bnfices). La TVA sur la restauration ? Le taux de cration d'emplois est demeur constant, autrement dit aucun emploi cr, des milliards dans le vent. Le crdit impt-recherche ? Il devait bnficier  l'innovation, il est finalement utilis par des grandes entreprises pour de la dfiscalisation. a va bien deux secondes de jeter l'argent par les fentres.

Sur le fait que l'lectorat FN serait compos de "vieux" qui sont lasss de ce qu'ils ont vus, dans ce cas pourquoi les jeunes votent-ils davantage pour le FN ? Et pourquoi voter pour le FN si on en a marre des mensonges quand eux-mmes sont des rois dans ce domaine ?


@pmithrandir
Oui, les petites universits vont disparatre et cela aura des consquences ngatives. Mais puisque les crdits pour l'enseignement suprieur sont limits, il faut bien faire des arbitrages et je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu que sauver les petits universits soit le bon choix. Non, c'est une des rares bonnes rformes quinquennats, malheureusement seulement bauche et on voit aujourd'hui que la plupart des facs qui ont choisit l'autonomie sont largement dficitaires.

@fcharton
Le problme est que tes enfants habitent chez toi apparemment. Et dans un tel cas la bourse devrait effectivement tre beaucoup plus faible. En revanche, si tu doit payer ton loyer, ta bouffe, tes charges, tes factures, 9x(450 + 150) par an ce n'est pas suffisant et tu bosses  ct. Personnellement je suis pour un remaniement du mode de calcul des bourses pour corriger la prise en compte de la distance ET les rsultats scolaires, puisque les bourses n'ont pas vocation  financer la glande alors que des tudiants srieux doivent aller bosser au McDo l o je voudrais les voir chercher l'excellence.

----------


## Invit

> @fcharton
> Le problme est que tes enfants habitent chez toi apparemment. Et dans un tel cas la bourse devrait effectivement tre beaucoup plus faible. En revanche, si tu doit payer ton loyer, ta bouffe, tes charges, tes factures, 9x(450 + 150) par an ce n'est pas suffisant et tu bosses  ct. Personnellement je suis pour un remaniement du mode de calcul des bourses pour corriger la prise en compte de la distance ET les rsultats scolaires, puisque les bourses n'ont pas vocation  financer la glande alors que des tudiants srieux doivent aller bosser au McDo l o je voudrais les voir chercher l'excellence.


Bonjour Don Quiche,

Je suis d'accord. Ce que j'observe cependant, dans l'entourage de mes enfants, c'est pas mal d'tudiants dont la bourses (ou les aides) servent  se prendre un appartement, alors que leurs parents habitent dans l'agglomration parisienne (ou qui choisissent d'aller tudier  Grenoble alors que leurs parents vivent  Paris, o les mmes matires sont enseignes...) J'ai vu des bourses servant  financer le permis de conduire, d'autres payant les vacances... Et c'est malheureusement souvent ces tudiants l qu'on entend geindre contre la "prcarit tudiante". 

Les bourses d'excellence, elles existent, le systme fonctionne bien. Un gosse trs dou issu d'un milieu dfavoris, s'il vite l'orientation avant la seconde, finira dans une bonne prpa, d'o il intgrera une cole rmunre. Ca reprsente un tout petit nombre, mais cet ascenseur social fonctionne. Les filires d'excellence, c'est pareil, a marche. Dans la prpa de ma fille, il y a un joyeux mlanges de gosses du seizime et de banlieue profonde, qu'on retrouvera en cole. Je crois que les initiatives  la Descoing (paix  son me) enfoncent des portes ouvertes, en faisant marcher ce qui marche dj.

Le vrai problme,  mon avis, c'est cette norme "classe moyenne", d'tudiants pas spcialement bons, pas spcialement feignants, mais pas spcialement bosseurs non plus. Aujourd'hui, on les envoie en fac, ce qui retarde leur entre dans la vie active. On les forme  des choses pas forcment utiles, on les aide, et tout cela cote cher. Qu'a-t-on en change? Un chmage des jeunes qui ne baisse pas, et une gnration de frustrs (lis n'importe quel forum emploi,  commencer par celui de ce site, a ne fait pas rver).

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Pour les rformes, le service militaire, c'est chirac en 1995, mis en application peut tre 2 ans plus tard, mais la dcision avait t prise et annonce au lendemain de l'election(ou presque)


C'est vrai, mea cupa  ::): 





> Pour moi, il y a eu 2 autres rformes importantes aprs celle ci : 
>  - les 35 heures qui ont repens la vie en socit, que l'on aime ou pas, c'est une rforme importante de socit.


Non, ce n'est pas une rfome de fond.. En 1969 on est pass de 42  39.. L on est pass de 39  35. So what ?

Cela n'a en rien repens la socit. a a t prsent comme une grande rforme de fond, alors que ce n'en tait pas une..

Ce qui rejoint un point soulev par _DonQuiche_ :




> La TVA sociale c'est un cot de dix milliards d'euros qui devrait, selon le ministre, crer cent mille emplois et, selon les tudes menes par la droite avant cela, plutt ne rien crer du tout, ou peut-tre un petit peu d'emplois, ou peut-tre en dtruire 200k.


Ca a t,  l'poque, l'argument majeur ; a va crer 2 millions d'emplois .. On a vu  ::aie:: 

Le problme de fond,  gauche comme  droite, est que comme depuis 40 ans le problme identifi est le chmage, chacun justifie son action en la chiffrant de manire plus ou moins fantaisiste en termes de "crations d'emplois"..

Il tait strictement vident, puisque on ne traitait pas de "robots" humains remplaables par tranche de 4h, que passer de 39  35 n'allaient pas crer (X millions de travailleurs * 4h) emplois...

Et quand en plus les salaires ne se sont pas ajusts, quivalant  une augmentation nette de 12% pour tous ceux en place, il tait encore plus vident que le nombre serait encore plus faible..

C'est tout le problme des politiques lectoralistes : les arguments sont pour obtenir le soutien, les rformes sont pour l'lectorat, et on ne voit nulle pat de but  long terme, rel, pour tous  (_et pas utopique du style "on va vivre dans une socit de loisirs o on n'aura plus besoin de travailler"_).. Ce n'est que du court-terme...

Cela aurait pu tre une rforme de fond si cela avait t plac dans un cadre du style Rpubique Socialiste, o l'Etat fournit tout ( quel prix ?) indpendamment de ce que l'on fait (ou pas)..

Dans tout autre cadre, ce n'est qu'une rforme ponctuelle.. Interdire le travail des enfants a t une rforme de fond.. Passer de 39  35h non..





> Les rformes depuis sont : 
>  - le CPE / CNE : chec


Bah, pas plus pas moins que les emplois-jeunes de Jospin ou les autres dispositifs du mme acabit..

Chacun,  chaque fois, y va de son pansement sur une jambe de bois..





> - la rforme des retraites : pour moi, c'est un pansement, pas grand chose de rvolutionnaire, pas de changement de socit. La majorit des personnes de cet age l sont de toute faon au chomage ou en pr retraite.


Exact, mais c'est symbolique, au mme titre que les 35h. 

Le message vhicul par les 35h et la retraite  60 ans tait le message socialiste/communiste des belles annes,  savoir que l'on va vers une soict o les "travailleurs" ne travailleraient plus, ou alors "dans la joie", et passeraient leur temps  se vautrer dans la vie, pendant que les patrons auraient disparus..

Le fait de remonter l'ge est prncipalement symbolique : il envoie le signal que ce n'est ni forcment l'idal  atteindre, ni correspondant  la pyramide des ages/socit dans laquelle nous vivons aujourdhui..

C'est d'ailleurs justement cette valeur symbolique qui fait que les 35h ont gnr autant de hargne  droite : prsent idologiquement par Aubry, cette rforme a t et est combattue idologiquement, alors que le passage de 42h  39h en 69 n'a absolument rien gnr de tel.. Ni le passage de 65  60 ans en 81, l'esprance de vie tant toujours aux environs de 70 ans  l'poque.. De mme la remonte de l'age de la retraite a t combatuue avec autant de hargne  gauche  cause du symbolisme;.. 

Je ne suis pas certain (_et mme quasi-certain du contraire en cotoyant des retraits ags_) que l'objectif de vivre 30 voire 35-40 ans en dehors de la socit dite "active" soit si attractif que a.....






> -  le vote des trangers / la fermeture des frontires(shengen), selon le candidat.


Les frontires ne seraient pas une rforme de fond : nous les avions il y  a peu, et a ne fait qu'une seule anne par exemple que la quantit de tabac qu'on passe entre un pays et la France n'est plus soumise  quota.. 

Le vote des trangers, oui, mais je ne reviendrai pas sur ce que j'en ai dit plus haut...





> - l'instauration d'un revenu maximum / d'un cart maximum, bien que symbolique, on est dans une ide diffrente de la socit.


Oui, quoique.. Cet cart a explos dans les 20 dernires annes, mais sans rgles il tait quand mme assez ressr avant...





> Le reste, pour l'instant c'est de la gestion courante des affaires rien de rvolutionnaires.


Tout  fait...





> Ensuite sur les allgements de charge de Sarko, j'insiste, ce ne sont pas les baisses de charge en gnral le problme mais le gaspillage ici. La TVA sociale c'est un cot de dix milliards d'euros qui devrait, selon le ministre, crer cent mille emplois et, selon les tudes menes par la droite avant cela, plutt ne rien crer du tout, ou peut-tre un petit peu d'emplois, ou peut-tre en dtruire 200k. Et le projet du gouvernement correspond aux mauvais scnarios de leurs prcdentes tudes. Donc au mieux on est  100k par an et par emploi. Rien d'tonnant puisque les grandes entreprises vont rafler le gros de la mise alors qu'elles investissent  l'tranger o la croissance est plus forte mais sans vraiment gnrer richesses en France pour autant (la moiti du CAC 40 ne paie pas d'impts sur les bnfices).


Et ? tu crois que a va changer ???

L'affrontement historique entre Marchais et Elkabach quand Marchais prsente la feuille d'impts de Shell France se passait avant 14 annes de gouvernement socialiste..

Etrangement aucun des gouvernements soicalistes n'a remis en cause a.. 

Lagardre (Matra) tait un ami de Miterrand, et Gomez (Thomson) aussi.. Je suis bien plac pour savoir que les gouvrenements socialistes de l'poque ont droul des tapis rouges et donn plein de sous aux entreprises du CAC40...

Le Grand Mchant  l'poque tait Edouard Leclerc....





> La TVA sur la restauration ? Le taux de cration d'emplois est demeur constant, autrement dit aucun emploi cr, des milliards dans le vent. 
> ..
> Le crdit impt-recherche ? Il devait bnficier  l'innovation, il est finalement utilis par des grandes entreprises pour de la dfiscalisation. a va bien deux secondes de jeter l'argent par les fentres.


Et a a t la mme chose.. et je te parie mon billet que a le sera encore..

Le seul avantage d'tre plus vieux c'est qu'on a vu pas mal de choses.. Et des crdits d'impts-recherche aux grandes entreprises sans contreparties, j'en ai vu... Sans que ce soit Sarko..

De mme pour les subventions dguises  certains secteurs...

Le problme de nos lites, c'est qu'ils sortent tous du mme moule ENA, et sont forms aux mmes manires de penser /concevoir des solutions. Alors ils les teintent de leurs opinions, mais comme je disais, je ne vois ni rien de nouveau comme solution, ni rien de nouveau dans le contrle...

Je peux mettre ma tte  couper que dans 5 ans, si Hollande est lu, on pourra faire le mme bilan sur ces points-l..

Quel ministre socialiste va vouloir aller tablir un corps de vriifcation des recherches, qu'elles soient publiques ou prives ?? On a vu avec la raction  Allgre ce que a donnait...





> Sur le fait que l'lectorat FN serait compos de "vieux" qui sont lasss de ce qu'ils ont vus, dans ce cas pourquoi les jeunes votent-ils davantage pour le FN ?


D'une part je n'ai pas dit que l'lectorat du FN est compos de vieux, et tu fais preuve d'une jeunisme assez trange en assimilant toute personne de plus de 40 ans  un vieux..

D'autre part, si les jeunes votent pour le FN, c'est que d'une part ils ont vu leurs parents, et que d'autre part depuis qu'ils sont en ge de rflchir rien ne change....





> Et pourquoi voter pour le FN si on en a marre des mensonges quand eux-mmes sont des rois dans ce domaine ?


Encore faut-il pouvoir identifier que ce sont des mensonges. Pour les autres, a se voit, puisqu'ils ont les moyens de faire autrement : ils sont au gouvenrment.. 

Dterminer que c'est un mensonge  partir de paroles, faut tre fort...  :;): 

Si je te dis, bien assis dans mon bureau "c'est simple pou faire ce soft tu fais a", tant que je reste asis dans mon fauteuil comment peux-tu valuer ou non si ce que je dis est vrai ?

Si par contre je met les mains dans le cmabouis et n'y arrive pas, l tu pourras dire que je t'ai dit un mensonge..

Etant donn qu'on a eu des alternances PS/UMP ou UDF depuis 31 ans, on sait au moins qu'il y en a 2 qui en disent.. 

Alors tu peux penser qu'ils sont crdules, mais il est impossible de savoir si ce sont des mensonges avant de les voir  l'oeuvre.. 





> @fcharton
> puisque les bourses n'ont pas vocation  financer la glande alors que des tudiants srieux doivent aller bosser au McDo l o je voudrais les voir chercher l'excellence.


On retombe sur le problme de la vrification..  Totalement contre l'idologie bien-pensante du PS...

Vrifier qu'un tudiant ne glande pas revient  l'valuer...

Je ne vois pas un ministre socialiste dcider d'tablir des citres de suppression de bourse...

Un ministre de Sako sans doute.. et a passerait (peut-tre) dans l'extrme douleur de super manifs o on entendrait de doux pithtes comme "fasciste" et autres joyeusets...

----------


## souviron34

> Le vrai problme,  mon avis, c'est cette norme "classe moyenne", d'tudiants pas spcialement bons, pas spcialement feignants, mais pas spcialement bosseurs non plus. Aujourd'hui, on les envoie en fac, ce qui retarde leur entre dans la vie active. On les forme  des choses pas forcment utiles, on les aide, et tout cela cote cher. Qu'a-t-on en change? Un chmage des jeunes qui ne baisse pas, et une gnration de frustrs (lis n'importe quel forum emploi,  commencer par celui de ce site, a ne fait pas rver).


ben oui.. 

80% au moins d'une classe d'ge doit avoir le bacA bas la slection

sont des slogans 68-ards qui font des ravages...

La slection, si on ne la fait pas  l'cole ou  la sortie de l'cole, elle se fait aprs...  dans la vie..

Et dans la vie, la slection a veut dire le chmage...

Dommage...

 ::aie::

----------


## unknow0

> Je ne suis pas certain (_et mme quasi-certain du contraire en cotoyant des retraits ags_) que l'objectif de vivre 30 voire 35-40 ans en dehors de la socit dite "active" soit si attractif que a.....


et je suis certain aussi que sa plairai a nombre de jeunes de les remplacer plus tt.

tu vois pour niveau rduction du nombre de chmeur retarder l'ge de la retraite c'est pas un bon plan du tout.

mais bon si c'est vieux ne sont pas capable de vivre sans allez au boulot tous les jour je plaint leur vie ...

----------


## Invit

> tu vois pour niveau rduction du nombre de chmeur retarder l'ge de la retraite c'est pas un bon plan du tout.


On pourrait tenir le raisonnement inverse. Un jeune sans boulot, a ne coute pas cher  la socit : c'est jamais malade, ca dors chez papa maman, et ca regarde des sries sur son ordi. Un vieux  la retraite, a cote trs cher: il faut payer la retraite, la maladie, tout ca. En en plus, un vieux tant mieux pay qu'un jeune, il cotise davantage. 

Il me semble que la bonne solution, si on raisonne un peu cyniquement, c'est de parquer les jeunes dans des rserves o ils resteront  bouffer des pizzas en regardant la tl, pour qu'ils n'embtent pas les vieux. (Ah, on me dit dans mon oreillette que ca existe dj, que ca s'appelle l'universit...)




> mais bon si c'est vieux ne sont pas capable de vivre sans allez au boulot tous les jour je plaint leur vie ...


Si ton rve  20 ans, c'est de bosser le moins possible, je ne crois pas qu'ils envient la tienne... 'fin bon, chacun voit midi  sa porte.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

@Souviron
Les 35h ont t mal ficeles mais quand tu as X millions de chmeurs, que la productivit continue  crotre et que les classes moyennes ont dj tout ce dont elles ont besoin, tu n'as que deux solutions : abattre les chmeurs ou rduire le temps de travail. Je caricature bien sr puisque la France n'est pas un vase clos mais fondamentalement il faut bien poursuivre la rduction du temps de travail, a va dans le sens de l'histoire. Et, oui, en soi a cre de l'emploi mme si la rgle n'est pas un simple produit en croix (a l'est  peu prs sur le long terme). videmment de l'autre ct on est coincs par les questions de comptitivit internationale et revaloriser le salaire horaire en mme temps n'est sans doute pas une bonne ide.

Cela tant dit, peut-tre que de nouveaux phnomnes vont venir contrecarrer les hausses de productivit. Il y a notamment la question des ressources naturelles disponibles, qui demanderont davantage d'nergie, de sophistication et de travail pour tre extraites et il faudra bien limiter la consommation (mme si  mon avis prendre aux plus pauvres pour donner aux plus riches n'est pas le meilleur moyen de l'organiser). Si on regarde notre propre branche on peut aussi penser  des services de plus en plus complexes, ncessitant de plus en plus d'efforts. Mais en rgle gnrale il me semble que les hausses de productivit font qu'aujourd'hui nous pourrions tous raisonnablement bien vivre en travaillant trente heures par semaine (et vingt-cinq demain) si seulement une bonne partie de la valeur ajoute n'tait pas capte par un petit nombre (je pense notamment  quelques prix comme ceux de l'immobilier, deux  cinq fois suprieurs aux cots de construction selon les endroits). Au moins aujourd'hui cet argent repart vers des pays pauvres mais je n'exclus pas que dans cinquante ans nous travaillions trente-neuf heures par semaine pour que des dix mille types puissent se payer cinquante rsidences secondaires de 25000m.

Je mentionnais l'immobilier, petit rappel : dans les annes 60 les 20% de mnages les plus pauvres consacraient 20% de leurs dpenses au logement. Aujourd'hui ils y consacrent 40%  50%. La qualit n'tait certes pas la mme mais ce n'est pas le fond du problme. Le jour o l'on s'attaquera srieusement  ce problme on rsoudra presque toute la problmatique du pouvoir d'achat, ne manquera plus qu'une redonne fiscale.

En vrac :
* Les 35h, pour les cadres, a a quand mme chang le mode de vie du fait de l'introduction des RTT.
* Tous les gouvernements seraient dans l'amateurisme ? Justement j'ai le souvenir d'un gouvernement Jospin en gnral plus rigoureux. Mme si l aussi on a eu notre bonne grosse dose de clientlisme et d'idologie. Qui plus est, entre un gouvernement dont on *sait* qu'il fait n'importe et un autre qui fera sans doute n'importe quoi, le choix est vite fait  mes yeux.
* Passer trente annes en retraite n'est pas dsirable. Travailler jusqu' 75 ans non plus. C'est la question de l'esprance de vie le problme.
* Je croyais que tu parlais de ceux qui avaient 40 ans d'exprience politique derrire eux, donc plutt  partir de 60 ans. Possible que ma mmoire ait dform tes propos, j'ai la flemme de vrifier.  :;): 
* On a moins de 50% d'une classe d'ge au bac et ce sont des chiffres plus faibles qu'ailleurs. Quant au refus de la slection, je crois que le PS a dpass ce stade depuis longtemps.

----------


## Invit

> Les 35h, pour les cadres, a a quand mme chang le mode de vie du fait de l'introduction des RTT.


Pour des cadres du tertiaire, avec des emplois non dlocalisables (au moins pas tout de suite), dans des grands groupes, puisque les TPE n'ont pas les 35h, avec des syndicats puissants, puisque c'est eux qu'on a charg de la ngociation, l'avantage tait vident...

Bien sr, l'employ de TPE ou l'ouvrier agricole, pas dans le champ, n'a rien vu, et l'ouvrier de l'industrie a d'abord vu l'annualisation (qui a fait que les 35h lui ont sucr son chmage technique), puis la dlocalisation et le chmage. Mais bon, on ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde, on ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des oeufs... (Et puis, les ouvriers ils votent Le Pen, c'est bien fait pour eux).

Srieusement, ton discours me rappelle celui que tenaient mes potes cadres  l'poque des lois sur le temps partiel. C'tait vident, ca allait librer les femmes en leur permettant de prendre leur mercredi pour s'occuper des gosses. Ils avaient raison, a t formidable *pour eux*. La caissire d'Intermarch, qui grce  cette rforme formidable est paye  temps partiel pour des horaires absolument ingrables (2 H  midi, 3 le soir, etc...) apprcie moins. Elle est bien conne aussi, elle aurait d tre cadre...

Le problme du "partage du travail", c'est que bien souvent, c'est une mesure qui favorise les favoriss. C'est la raison pour laquelle,  mon avis, le slogan "travailler plus pour gagner plus" a bien march en 2007. Ca explique aussi, je crois, la monte du FN (et la faiblesse de Melenchon) chez les ouvriers.

Ca explique aussi pourquoi les gens des campagnes ne votent pas colo, mais c'est un autre sujet...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Il me semble que la bonne solution, si on raisonne un peu cyniquement, c'est de parquer les jeunes dans des rserves o ils resteront  bouffer des pizzas en regardant la tl, pour qu'ils n'embtent pas les vieux. (Ah, on me dit dans mon oreillette que ca existe dj, que ca s'appelle l'universit...)


  ::ccool::  ::mouarf:: 





> Les 35h ont t mal ficeles mais quand tu as X millions de chmeurs, que la productivit continue  crotre et que les *classes moyennes ont dj tout* ce dont elles ont besoin, tu n'as que deux solutions : abattre les chmeurs ou rduire le temps de travail.


Non, tu pourrais enivisager de patager ce qu'ont les classes moyennes avec les plus pauvres / sans emploi..

Sauf que les classes moyennes taient l'lectorat du PS..  ::aie:: 





> Je caricature bien sr puisque la France n'est pas un vase clos mais fondamentalement il faut bien poursuivre la rduction du temps de travail, a va dans le sens de l'histoire.


Etrange, puisque parallllement, dans les pays dits du tiers-monde ou  l'poque non-mergents, il y avait suffisamment de main-doeuvre qui ne faisait rien et suffisamment de boulot  faire pour que les botes dlocalisent...  ::aie:: 

Que sur le long terme ce que tu dis soit vrai, c'est exact. Si l'on admet que tous les pays en sont au mme stade.. On en est trs loin...





> Cela tant dit, *peut-tre* que de nouveaux phnomnes vont venir contrecarrer les hausses de productivit.


Le problme est dans le "peut-tre"..

Quand on dirige un pays il faut des certitudes..

Tout un tas de guerres, dans le pass, ont t dclenches pour parer au "peut-tre" et fournir des certitudes d'emploi / de richessses / de commerce..

Parce que les dirigeants savaient bien que les "peut-tre" ne nourissaient pas leur population, et donc prparaient le terrain  des  rvolutions...

Alors on n'est plus (forcment) au temps des guerres (quoique), mais justement ce qui est attendu d'un Chef d'Etat c'est qu'il ne laisse pas de "peut-tre"..





> * Les 35h, pour les cadres, a a quand mme chang le mode de vie du fait de l'introduction des RTT.


qui, comme je l'ai dj dit, sont une aberration sauf pour les gens ayant commenc  travailler AVANT la rforme..  Comment peut-on justifier d'une "rduction du temps de travail" quand on a sign un contrat limit  35h pour commencer ????

D'autre part, comme le signale Franois, qui a les moyens d'en profiter si ce n'est les cadres ?? Pour les autres, c'est un manque  gagner, ou un jour de plus  rester  la maison... la plupart du temps dans un HLM merdique..

Et il est aussi vident que, autant l'quation X * 4h ne marche pas pour un ingnieur ou un prof, autant elle marche bien pour un ouvrier  la chane.. Et quand c'est accompagn d'une augmentation brutale, ben ceux qui en font les frais directs sont ceux qui justement sont "remplaables"..





> Qui plus est, entre un gouvernement dont on *sait* qu'il fait n'importe et un autre qui fera sans doute n'importe quoi, le choix est vite fait  mes yeux.


Mais tes yeux ne sont pas ceux de tout le monde.. Et beaucoup d'autres gens ont le droit ne pas tre en accord avec toi..





> * Passer trente annes en retraite n'est pas dsirable. Travailler jusqu' 75 ans non plus. C'est la question de l'esprance de vie le problme.


Donc on fusille tout le monde  70 ans ??  ::aie:: 

Il n'y a qu'une seule solution si on vit vieux : travailler plus longtemps...

Ou alors on inverse : on prend sa retraite en dmarrant.. Je ne suis cependant pas sr que si on fait a on trouve beaucoup de gens pour aller travailler un jour  :;): 





> * Je croyais que tu parlais de ceux qui avaient 40 ans d'exprience politique derrire eux, donc plutt  partir de 60 ans. Possible que ma mmoire ait dform tes propos, j'ai la flemme de vrifier.


oui c'tait l'autre option  :;): 





> * On a moins de 50% d'une classe d'ge au bac et ce sont des chiffres plus faibles qu'ailleurs. Quant au refus de la slection, je crois que le PS a dpass ce stade depuis longtemps.


Tu crois ?? J'aimerais te croire, mais je ne le pense pas...

Quant aux 50%, il suffit de regarder ce forum : entre les questions, l'orthographe, et l'organisation de la pense, c'est affligeant dans l'ensemble, y compris au niveau bac+4 ou bac+5...


PS: une petite note globale : comme mentionn ici, les classes moyennes taient - et sont toujours - l'lectorat du PS. Ayant sap la base la plus  gauche et ouvrire, le PS et ses thinktank ont tout  fait crs une socit o les cadres et classes moyennes taient bien, en distribuant quelques miettes qu'on esprait suffisantes aux autres... Il se trouve qu'aujourdhui mme la catgorie vise au dpart se plaint..

----------


## pmithrandir

En ce qui concerne l'exprance de vie, navr de vous dcevoir, mais elle recommence a redescendre en Europe...

La France a perdu 1 an en moyenne, et l'esprance de vie sans maladie est a 61.2 annes...(cad sans maladies mortelles type cancer).

En fait, les 40 ans de retraite, c'est bien compenser par tous ces vieux qui meurt tt.

Pour les 35 heures, souviron, la journe a la maison, elle sert a beaucoup de chose. On fait des rparations, on va faire ses courses sans bouffer son samedi aprs midi pour ca, on conomise la garderie / nounou du mercredi aprs midi. Si on a de la jugeotte, on peut grandement amliorer son train de vie en travaillant une journe pour soit... mais il est vrai que pour beaucoup, ca veut dire regarder la TV...

Finalement, si tu fais tes comptes, en tant employ au smic, il vaut mieux perdre une demi journe de travail et avoir le temps de faire les choses soit mme, plutot que de payer quelqu'un pour les faire...

Et effectivement, le vrai problme de la France, c'est l'immobilier, pas le chomage.

Quand vous gagnez 1000 euros, que vous dpensez 500 pour le loyer, vous tes ultra pauvre. Si vous dpensez 200, vous tes 300 euros par mois plus riche... et 300 euros de consommation par mois en france, c'est quand mme pas rien. Sans compter que votre banquier vous facture moins souvent les frais bancaires inhrent a tous les soucis qui vous coute plus que ce que vous n'avez.

----------


## GrandFather

> En ce qui concerne l'exprance de vie, navr de vous dcevoir, mais elle recommence a redescendre en Europe...
> 
> La France a perdu 1 an en moyenne, et l'esprance de vie sans maladie est a 61.2 annes...(cad sans maladies mortelles type cancer).
> 
> En fait, les 40 ans de retraite, c'est bien compenser par tous ces vieux qui meurt tt.


Et surtout, l'esprance de vie est toujours marque par les ingalits sociales. Les 40 ans de retraite, c'est quand mme extrmement thorique ; il faudra passer au travers du SRAS, du SIDA, du bouchage d'artres par les graisses hydrognes, du tabac dont la consommation s'accrot chez les jeunes, des nouvelles pathologies induites par le rchauffement climatique... Un vrai parcours du combattant.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Quand vous gagnez 1000 euros, que vous dpensez 500 pour le loyer, vous tes ultra pauvre. Si vous dpensez 200, vous tes 300 euros par mois plus riche... et 300 euros de consommation par mois en france, c'est quand mme pas rien. Sans compter que votre banquier vous facture moins souvent les frais bancaires inhrent a tous les soucis qui vous coute plus que ce que vous n'avez.


Et l, on arrive  un vrai problme. Parceque la pauprisation(qui en pousse pas mal  voter LePen), elle vient en grande partie de l. Alors plein de gens ont cru qu'en partant  la campagne, ils s'en sortiraient, et ils sont dsormais pigs par les prix du ptrole(et ne surtout pas croire que la baisse conjoncturelle que nous avons maintenant est significative). Ni Sarkozy ni Hollande n'en parlent. LePen, seulement indirectement, mais c'est beaucoup mieux pour eux.

J'excre LePen, mais je suis bien oblig de constater qu'elle occupe un territoire qu'elle est la seule  envisager, qui est deshrit, et que les autres(UMPS) ont cr et oubli. Quand on est au fond du trou, de plus, l'ide du bouc missaire est bien sduisante.....

----------


## Invit

> Et surtout, Les 40 ans de retraite, c'est quand mme extrmement thorique...


L'esprance de vie est un calcul qui provient du recensement, a me parait au contraire assez empirique (sauf si tu penses que le recensement est truqu...). Ceci dit, je ne comprends pas d'o sort ce chiffre de 40? Si on part  60 et qu'on vit jusqu' 80, a fait 20, non? Ou alors, on compte l'enfance dans la retraite? 

Sur les ingalits face  la retraite, c'est tout  fait vrai, et c'est le dbat de la pnibilit. Le problme, c'est que de nos jours, les professions vraiment pnibles (les ouvriers agricoles par exemple) n'en bnficient gure, alors que le moindre administratif de la SNCF est trait comme s'il pelletait du charbon pour faire avancer le TGV... 

Ensuite, on est tous d'accord que ce serait mieux si on avait plus de retraites, plus longtemps. Le problme de la retraite et de l'assurance maladie, c'est leur financement, qui repose essentiellement sur les actifs (la retraite  beau tre 'par rpartition', elle n'est finance que par les non retraits). 

Et la part des actifs dans la population ne cesse de dcrotre, parce que le cot du travail augmente, parce qu'il faut financer les retraites, parce que les droits acquis et "de l'argent y'en a"...

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Ceci dit, je ne comprends pas d'o sort ce chiffre de 40? Si on part  60 et qu'on vit jusqu' 80, a fait 20, non? Ou alors, on compte l'enfance dans la retraite?


Je crois que c'est parti d'un dlire des pages prcdentes, voquant un retour (hautement improbable)  la retraite  60 ans et  l'explosion du nombre de centenaires en France.



> Et la part des actifs dans la population ne cesse de dcrotre, parce que le cot du travail augmente, parce qu'il faut financer les retraites, parce que les droits acquis et "de l'argent y'en a"...


Mettre en relation directe la diminution du ratio actif/inactif et le cot du travail est un sacr raccourci... Il faudrait plutt parler d'un problme de croissance conomique, et l le problme devient franchement plus complexe.  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Mettre en relation directe la diminution du ratio actif/inactif et le cot du travail est un sacr raccourci... Il faudrait plutt parler d'un problme de croissance conomique, et l le problme devient franchement plus complexe.


Ah bon ? Dans le systme par rpartition les actifs payent pour les retraits. Et le vieillissement de la population n'a rien  voir avec la croissance. Mme en plein emploi le systme actuel ne pourrait tout payer  terme (dsol je n'ai plus la ref).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mettre en relation directe la diminution du ratio actif/inactif et le cot du travail est un sacr raccourci...


Il y a tant de choses auxquelle rpondre, mais cette phrase me choque particulirement.

Les inactifs vivent forcment aux dpens des actifs, d'une faon ou d'une autre (aides d'tat provenant des impts, caisses sociales provenant des charges, dpenses directes des membres de leurs familles, etc).

Si le taux de dpendance, c'est--dire le ratio actifs/inactifs, augmente, il peut se passer trois choses:
1)baisse du niveau de vie des inactifs
2)baisse du niveau de vie des actifs
3)augmentation du cot du travail

Dans une socit primitive, c'est 1), puisque rien n'oblige les productifs ou les forts  penser aux autres. Dans une socit civilise, c'est un peu des trois: on s'attend  ce que les uns et les autres se serrent la ceinture mais il faut nanmoins financer un minimum, donc, selon le pays, soit il faut augmenter les prlvements d'une faon ou d'une autre, soit le minimum vital* en-dessous duquel les travailleurs ne peuvent pas travailler augmente.

Dans tous les cas, il y a augmentation du cot du travail puisqu'en dfinitive c'est le nombre de personnes par salaire qui augmente.

Donc, oui il y a un lieu on ne peut plus direct entre l'augmentation du nombre d'inactifs et l'augmentation du cot du travail.

*Par minimum vital, comprendre le salaire en-dessous duquel le travailleur ne peut pas faire vivre ses dpendants et lui-mme. S'il ne l'obtient pas, il est oblig de se tourner vers des activits illgales, ou alors il se rvolte.




> Ah bon ? Dans le systme par rpartition les actifs payent pour les retraits. Et le vieillissement de la population n'a rien  voir avec la croissance. Mme en plein emploi le systme actuel ne pourrait tout payer  terme (dsol je n'ai plus la ref).


Tout dpend du taux de fertilit, de l'esperance de vie et bien sr du ratio temps en retraite/temps au travail. Le niveau d'emploi, la croissance sont des variables d'ajustement mineures l-dedans, mais dans des conditions ralistes le systme actuel est viable si et seulement si il y a plus d'arrives sur la march du travail que de dparts en retraite, c'est--dire qu'il y a une croissance naturelle de la population.

Attention  ne pas pointer du doigt le systme par rpartition: il est plus transparent, mais c'est un problme inhrent au principe mme de la retraite. Si les fonds de pension demandent une rentabilit impossible pour pouvoir satisfaire  leurs obligations, ce n'est pas plus viable que la caisse par rpartition en cessation de paiements.

----------


## souviron34

> Et surtout, l'esprance de vie est toujours marque par les ingalits sociales.


Tout  fait..

Ce que j'ai toujours dit qui tait profondment injuste dans le systme de retraite "proportionnel"  la franaise.. 

Vu que quelqu'un qui a eu un bas salaire arrivera  l'age de la retraite en plus mauvaise condition physique, et que donc son esprance est rduite, il est anormal (et amoral) qu'il touche la mme proportion de son ex-salaire que celui qui a gagn plus et arrive en meilleure sant : l'un vivra plus vieux, et toouchera pendant plus longtemps une plus forte somme, alors que l'autre vivra moins et touchera moins, puisque proportionnel..  ::aie:: 

Mais vu que justement l'lctorat du PS est fortement constitu de classes moyennes et cadres, il est fort peu probable que cette vision "socialiste" d'une rpartition soit mise en oeuvre.. 






> du tabac dont la consommation s'accrot chez les jeunes, des nouvelles pathologies induites par le rchauffement climatique...


Oh ma pv dame !!!! Dans quel monde nous vivons !!!

A force de vouloir protger tout le monde, on les rend plus fragiles...

Le nombre d'allergies est dcupl par rapport  ce que c'tait il y a 20 ou 40 ans, alors que thoriquement les conditions d'hygine s'amliorent..

La premire fois que j'ai vcu en Amrique du Nord, o tout tait dj comme a, quand je suis revenu  Paris j'ai pass la premire anne malade.. Presque tous les weekend  moiti au lit.. J'avais perdu tous mes anti-corps...





> Mettre en relation directe la diminution du ratio actif/inactif et le cot du travail est un sacr raccourci... Il faudrait plutt parler d'un problme de croissance conomique, et l *le problme devient franchement plus complexe*.


Trs certainement...

Or je ne vois que des solutions de propagande assez simplistes  ::(:

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah bon ? Dans le systme par rpartition les actifs payent pour les retraits. Et le vieillissement de la population n'a rien  voir avec la croissance. Mme en plein emploi le systme actuel ne pourrait tout payer  terme (dsol je n'ai plus la ref).


Par rpartition ? Vraiment ? Les retraites ne sont pas recalcules tous les ans en fonction des cotisations.




> Vu que quelqu'un qui a eu un bas salaire arrivera  l'age de la retraite en plus mauvaise condition physique, et que donc son esprance est rduite, il est anormal (et amoral) qu'il touche la mme proportion de son ex-salaire que celui qui a gagn plus et arrive en meilleure sant : l'un vivra plus vieux, et toouchera pendant plus longtemps une plus forte somme, alors que l'autre vivra moins et touchera moins, puisque proportionnel..


Le problme,  mon avis, n'est pas l. Le problme vient justement de ce que le bas salaire a une esprance de vie rduite due  de mauvaises conditions de travail (venant de l'employeur, et/ou du salari, c'est pas toujours l'employeur qui fait de la merde).
Le systme que l'on utilise aujourd'hui avalise le fait qu'un ouvrier va se pourrir la sant au travail et mourrir plus tt.

----------


## GPPro

> Attention  ne pas pointer du doigt le systme par rpartition: il est plus transparent, mais c'est un problme inhrent au principe mme de la retraite. Si les fonds de pension demandent une rentabilit impossible pour pouvoir satisfaire  leurs obligations, ce n'est pas plus viable que la caisse par rpartition en cessation de paiements.


Je ne tape absolument pas sur le systme par rpartition, il est,  mon avis, le meilleur systme dans des conditions particulires qui ne s'appliquent plus aujourd'hui (en gros il tait parfait pour l'aprs-guerre). Soit on le conserve et on accepte de le financer, soit on le rforme effectivement (et pas par les fonds de pension ou autres versions de la capitalisation...).


@Souviron : les allergies n'ont pas grand chose  voir avec les conditions d'hygine (y'a pas que les acariens dans la vie)...

----------


## souviron34

> Donc, oui il y a un lieu on ne peut plus direct entre l'augmentation du nombre d'inactifs et l'augmentation du cot du travail.
> ...


 ::ccool:: 





> Attention  ne pas pointer du doigt le systme par rpartition: il est plus transparent, mais c'est un problme inhrent au principe mme de la retraite. Si les fonds de pension demandent une rentabilit impossible pour pouvoir satisfaire  leurs obligations, ce n'est pas plus viable que la caisse par rpartition en cessation de paiements.


Absolument...

La retraite a t invente entre les 2 guerres mondiales, et rige en systme aprs la 2ime..

Cela n'a jamais exist nulle part avant dans l'Histoire de l'Humanit..

On s'aperoit simplement (_et l c'est mon ct astrophysicien qui regarde de plus loin qui parle_) que cet "idal" est trs lgrement dcal avec la ralit, et qu'il ne marche que dans un certain contexte...

Comme parallllement la "libration" par l'argent (_c'est  dire la plus grande autonomie des enfants par rapport aux parents, en particulier pour l'habitation_) a fait clater la structure familiale et transform les rapports au point qu'il est devenu quasi-impensable que les grand parents vivent chez leurs enfants, il y a un problme de fond...

----------


## Invit

> Mettre en relation directe la diminution du ratio actif/inactif et le cot du travail est un sacr raccourci... Il faudrait plutt parler d'un problme de croissance conomique, et l le problme devient franchement plus complexe.


Mais le problme du financement de la scu est simple! 

La dpense est directement lie  la structure de la population, et surtout au nombre de personnes ges, qui reprsentent la totalit des prestations de la branche vieillesse, et la majorit des prestations maladie. Les recettes sont des cotisations, payes en majeure partie par les actifs. Toutes les cotisations vieillesse (et une large partie des cotisations maladie) sont assises sur les revenus du travail, et payes par les employeurs et les salaris.

L'quilibre, soit le rapport bnficiaires/cotisants, est directement li au rapport actifs/inactifs. Et toute augmentation des besoins de financement se traduit par une charge sur les salaires (et donc une augmentation du cout du travail).

L'ide que c'est "juste" un problme de croissance est l'excuse derrire laquelle se cachent les politiciens de tous bords. Comme la croissance, ca fait des annes qu'on n'en a presque plus, et que ce n'est pas de leur faute, c'est assez pratique. 

Mais c'est juste une excuse... A partir d'un certain rapport actifs/inactifs, atteint depuis que les baby boomers sont remplacs par les "classes creuses" des annes 90, que l'ge effectif d'entre dans la vie active augmente et que celui de sortie de la vie professionnelle dcroit, le systme de financement actuel ne suit plus, croissance ou pas. (De mmoire, le calcul a t fait et c'tait d'ailleurs la raison de la cration de la CSG)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Le problme,  mon avis, n'est pas l. Le problme vient justement de ce que le bas salaire a une esprance de vie rduite due  de mauvaises conditions de travail


Oui, mais d'une part cela a toujours exist, et d'autre part il n'y a pas de solution  ce problme : il y a des mtiers pnibles et d'autres non, que ce soit dans le cadre d'une relation salari-employeur ou non..

Et cela est indpendant qu'on soit dans tel ou tel rgime poliique..





> (venant de l'employeur, et/ou du salari, c'est pas toujours l'employeur qui fait de la merde).


Absolument d'accord..

----------


## GrandFather

> Donc, oui il y a un lieu on ne peut plus direct entre l'augmentation du nombre d'inactifs et l'augmentation du cot du travail.


Relis la phrase de fcharton que j'ai cite, puis relis la mienne. Je ne nie pas que la baisse du nombre d'actif a un impact sur le cot du travail, dans un systme par rpartition c'est une vidence. Par contre, affirmer que le cot du travail a une influence directe sur la diminution du nombre d'actifs, c'est beaucoup plus discutable.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les retraites, on pourrait dj tablir que tous les retraits touchent la mme somme.

Au lieu d'avoir des retraites entre 500 et 3000 euros, on aurait tout le monde a 1000 euros(ou un smic), point final. Les retraits faisant ensuite leur calculs dans leur vie pour avoir de quoi subvenir a leurs besoin plus tard.

Les plus riches arrivent  la retraite avec une ou deux habitations. Ils ont eu la capacit de mettre de l'argent de cot, et n'ont pas besoin(et je ne parle pas d'envie, mais de besoin) de plus d'argent.
Les plus pauvres garderont leur niveau de vie. ceux qui auront pu acheter leur maison(ce qui est largement possible a deux en 30 ans, mme au smic) auront un avantage certain sur les autres.

D'un seul coup, on rduirait la grande pauvret chez les personnes ges, et les dpenses faramineuses pour les cadres qui n'ont plus vraiment de besoins financiers. (et soutenir ses enfants, ce n'est pas un besoin, autant laisser l'argent a ces mmes enfants en ne les prlevant pas)

Bien sur, la cotisation reste en proportion du salaire, entre autre pour compenser la mort prmature des plus pauvres par rapport aux plus riche.

----------


## souviron34

> L'ide que c'est "juste" un problme de croissance est l'excuse derrire laquelle se cachent les politiciens de tous bords. Comme la croissance, ca fait des annes qu'on n'en a presque plus, et que ce n'est pas de leur faute, c'est assez pratique.


Il est d'ailleurs philosophiquement assez curieux que aucune personne de gauche, c'est  dire avec un idal non-consumriste, thoriquement, ne remette en cause le principe de "croissance" ( part ceux prnant la dcroissance)..

La "croissance" telle qu'elle est dfinie signifie une augmentation du niveau de vie, et donc une accumulation de richesses.... par rapport au minimum vital..

----------


## Invit

> Tout dpend du taux de fertilit, de l'esperance de vie et bien sr du ratio temps en retraite/temps au travail.


En fait, mme la fertilit et l'esprance de vie ne jouent presque pas  court et moyen terme. L'volution du rgime est crite dans la pyramide des ges. Un baby boom met 25 ans  se traduire en cotisants supplmentaires, une modification de l'esprance de vie ne change pas les quilibres gnraux.

En poussant un peu, on pourrait presque dire que l'ge de dpart  la retraite ne joue qu'un rle que de second plan dans l'volution des *dpenses*. La premire branche de la scu, c'est la maladie, dont les dpenses augmentent au fur et  mesure que la population vieillit, quel que soit l'age de la retraite. 

Il a une forte influence sur le financement, en revanche, vu que les retraits cotisent nettement moins que les actifs.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il a une forte influence sur le financement, en revanche, vu que les retraits cotisent nettement moins que les actifs.


c'tait une constatation de terra nova qui avait valu les moyens de toutes les tranches de population, pour se rendre compte que les retraits taient les mieux lotis actuellement.(en gnral bien sur)

----------


## Invit

> Par contre, affirmer que le cot du travail a une influence directe sur la diminution du nombre d'actifs, c'est beaucoup plus discutable.


A ton avis, pourquoi les entreprises dlocalisent-elles? Pourquoi revient-il moins cher de faire produire au bout du monde? Ce n'est pas li au cot du travail?

Et que se passe-t-il quand on ferme des usines, ou des entreprises? On ne rduit pas le nombre d'actifs? 

La corrlation me parait assez directe, et j'ai l'impression que nos politiciens ne disent pas autre chose quand ils parlent de rindustrialisation...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Absolument...
> 
> La retraite a t invente entre les 2 guerres mondiales, et rige en systme aprs la 2ime..
> 
> Cela n'a jamais exist nulle part avant dans l'Histoire de l'Humanit..


Attention, la premire caisse de retraite "moderne" a t cre par Bismarck tout de mme. C'est effectivement une adaptation  la socit industrielle, o la famille tendue est clate gographiquement et souvent socialement, une adaptation ncessaire d'ailleurs,  moins que l'on accepte d'achever ceux qui sont trop vieux pour travailler (ce ne sera sas doute jamais le cas, mme les nazis ont renonc, pourtant ils n'taient pas du genre  avoir des scrupules).

Tu as raison que a marche dans un contexte donn, mais ce contexte est galement celui dans lequel une socit peut survivre: les enfants, c'est l'avenir. Ne pas faire d'enfants et exploiter ceux des autres pour sa retraite, non seulement c'est immoral, mais cela condamne  terme sa socit et ses ides. 

Donc, dans un contexte de dcroissance naturelle de la population (impensable au lendemain de la guerre, me semble-t-il), il faut tout faire pour retrouver une structure raisonnable de la population (sans tomber dans l'excs, nous ne sommes pas des lapins et les femmes ne sont pas des pondeuses).

Je rejoins GPPro sur la ncessit de rformer en profondeur le systme des retraites. Pour moi, dans un contexte o l'on ne peut pas considrer la reproduction des gnrations comme allant de soi, le plus logique serait de revenir sur une vision plus raliste de la retraite, une vision qui est au final assez proche de celle des socits traditionnelle o les caisses de retraite sont inconnues.

Dans ces socits, les parents savent bien que les enfants leur coutent cher mais que cet investissement leur donnera un endroit o aller quand ils seront trop vieux pour travailler. En bref, lever des enfants est un investissement qui rapporte une retraite. 

Le systme actuel (par rpartition ou capitalisation, dans le fond il n'y a que la gestion qui change) est lui bas sur le salaire final, d'o l'ide (fausse) que la retraite se mrite par son travail. Les personnes, surtout les femmes, peuvent mme avoir une meilleure retraite s'ils ne font pas d'enfants et s'investissent  fond dans leur travail. Pire, faire des enfants est de plus en plus vu comme une dpense strile.

Pourtant, la ralit n'a pas vraiment chang par rapport au modle traditionnelle: les enfants restent un investissement qui finira par donner une production, sur laquelle le gouvernement (ou le fond de pension) prlvera de l'argent pour payer la retraite.

La solution que je prne serait donc de revenir  ce modle sous-jacent, en indexant d'abord la retraite sur le nombre d'enfants levs en plus du salaire, avec des coefficients pour donner un rsultat optimal pour un nombre raisonnable d'enfants (2 ou 3  mon avis; plus c'est trop, mais moins de 2 ce n'est pas assez). 

Et pour viter de lser les personnes striles (ou mme les homosexuels), il faut bien sr faciliter l'adoption. Quand on voit le nombre d'enfants qui sont malheureux, ce n'est pas a qui manque...

----------


## GrandFather

> A ton avis, pourquoi les entreprises dlocalisent-elles? Pourquoi revient-il moins cher de faire produire au bout du monde? Ce n'est pas li au cot du travail?


Oh si, par contre ce n'est videmment pas li au niveau de rentabilit financire que les marchs boursiers exigent de ces entreprises...  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Il est d'ailleurs philosophiquement assez curieux que aucune personne de gauche, c'est  dire avec un idal non-consumriste, thoriquement, ne remette en cause le principe de "croissance" ( part ceux prnant la dcroissance)..
> 
> La "croissance" telle qu'elle est dfinie signifie une augmentation du niveau de vie, et donc une accumulation de richesses.... par rapport au minimum vital..


Beaucoup de gens de gauche comme tu dis prnent la dcroissance. Aprs si tu limites ta dfinition de la gauche au PS, on ne peut qu'tre d'accord avec ton constat.

Accessoirement, les idaux capitalistes ont tellement t ancrs dans l'inconscient collectif qu'aujourd'hui je ne donne pas cher d'un politicien basant son discours sur la dcroissance.

Sinon je suis d'accord, baser un systme sur une croissance continue perptuelle est soit la preuve d'un crtinisme affligeant, soit la preuve d'un aveuglement idologique assez dconcertant.

----------


## souviron34

> Attention, la premire caisse de retraite "moderne" a t cre par Bismarck tout de mme.


Exact, de mme que la scu et la "retraite" pour femmes au foyer (toujours d'actualit en Alsace, grce au trait spcial conclu avec l'armistice de la premire guerre mondiale)





> Je rejoins GPPro sur la ncessit de rformer en profondeur le systme des retraites. Pour moi, dans un contexte o l'on ne peut pas considrer la reproduction des gnrations comme allant de soi, le plus logique serait de revenir sur une vision plus raliste de la retraite, une vision qui est au final assez proche de celle des socits traditionnelle o les caisses de retraite sont inconnues.


Absolument, mais nous nous enfonons depuis plus de 40 ans.. Parce que justement la gnration de mes parents (entre les 2 guerres) et celle des babyboomers (jusque 10 ans avant moi) ont propag cette ide que la retraite tait un d et normale..

Du coup, y compris ma gnration et les suivantes ont t eleves dans cet tat d'esprit..  Or, que ce soit Sarko, Hollande, et les autres politiciens, mais aussi les syndicalistes, sont de ces gnrations, et on leur a martels (et ils ont parfaitement assimil) ces concepts..

Ne serait-ce que discuter de ce que tu mentionnes est impensable...

Donc, en plus des considrations idologiques, il me semble que, malheurseument, il faudra attendre d'tre rellement dans une situation " la grecque" pour que l'on puisse admettre qu'une discussion / rflexion non seulement est possible, mais doit tre engage...





> La solution que je prne serait donc de revenir  ce modle sous-jacent, en indexant d'abord la retraite sur le nombre d'enfants levs en plus du salaire, avec des coefficients pour donner un rsultat optimal pour un nombre raisonnable d'enfants (2 ou 3  mon avis; plus c'est trop, mais moins de 2 ce n'est pas assez). 
> 
> Et pour viter de lser les personnes striles (ou mme les homosexuels), il faut bien sr faciliter l'adoption. Quand on voit le nombre d'enfants qui sont malheureux, ce n'est pas a qui manque...


C'est une solution, sans doute.. Sauf que cela impose une obligation.. Quid du libre-arbitre ?? Si je n'ai pas envie d'avoir d'enfants ? Ou que telle femme n'a pas envie d'en avoir ??

On ne va as forcer les gens  en avoir..

Faudrait savoir.. On a honni et vomi Mao pour avoir oblig les parents  n'avoir qu'un seul enfant, et on porterait aux nues le fait d'obliger  en avoir ??  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sinon je suis d'accord, baser un systme sur une croissance continue perptuelle est soit la preuve d'un crtinisme affligeant, soit la preuve d'un aveuglement idologique assez dconcertant.


Croissance continue? Certes non. La croissance peut, et mme _va_, car c'est une certitude, s'interompre.

Par contre, perpetuelle, sans doute. Sur le _long terme_, la productivit va continuer de croitre comme elle l'a toujours fait, du moins jusqu'a ce que les connaissance humaines atteignent un degr de perfection telle qu'on ne pourra pas, quoi qu'on fasse, trouver mieux. Ce qui me parait hautement improbable, ou alors la socit aura tellement chang  que tout ce dont nous discutons aujourd'hui n'aura plus aucune relevance.

Tant qu'on peut faire mieux, il me semble que la tendance  long terme restera d'amliorer la productivit. La question qui se pose est pourquoi, et comment en profiter. 

La croissance permet tout de mme autre chose que l'accumulation du capital, et ce serait bien d'en discuter.

----------


## souviron34

> Sinon je suis d'accord, baser un systme sur une croissance continue perptuelle est soit la preuve d'un crtinisme affligeant, soit la preuve d'un aveuglement idologique assez dconcertant.


D'un autre ct, il n'y pas franchement d'alternative...

En fait, l'idal serait "croissance zro", c'est  dire que les besoins sont perptuellement les mmes...

Une dcroissance signifierait que les enfants vivent moins bien que leur parents..

Cependant, comme il est dans la nature humaine (depuis le sicle des Lumires) que les parents estiment que leurs enfants doivent vivre mieux qu'eux, il est inhrent quil doit y avoir de la croissance..

C'est juste ce point qui fait problme : on resterait  les enfants vivent comme leurs parents, on n'aurat pas le problme..

De plus, comment tablir la "limite" :  patir de quand estime-t-on qu'on a "suffisamment pour bien vivre" ??

Au vu des ractions de base, y compris dans ce dbat ou ailleurs sur ce forum, je me dis que c'est pas gagn : la rponse est "jamais".. 

Quand on te dit que tu es un vieux c.n d'avoir un ordi d'il y a 5 ans, qu'on proclame que tout dev devrait avoir 2 crans, un accs ADSL illimit, une chaise ergonomique, 20 Go de mmoire, et 3 To de DD, ou que IE6 est une m.rde et qu'il faut absolument n'utiliser que le truc de l'an dernier (et encore, c'est dj vieux), on est bien mal barr  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est une solution, sans doute.. Sauf que cela impose une obligation.. Quid du libre-arbitre ?? Si je n'ai pas envie d'avoir d'enfants ? Ou que telle femme n'a pas envie d'en avoir ??


Quid de si je n'ai pas envie de payer vos retraites? :;): 

Ce que je propose reste une forme d'investissement. Tu le fais ou tu ne le fais pas, mais tu ne peux pas avoir le beurre ou l'argent du beurre.

Comme tu le dis toi-mme, c'est le fait de considrer la retraite comme un d inconditionnel qui nous met dans le ptrin, aprs tout.



> On ne va as forcer les gens  en avoir..
> 
> Faudrait savoir.. On a honni et vomi Mao pour avoir oblig les parents  n'avoir qu'un seul enfant, et on porterait aux nues le fait d'obliger  en avoir ??


Non, on ne va pas forcer les gens  en avoir. On va juste les mettre en face des ralits: pour avoir une retraite, il faut faire quelque chose pour la rendre possible. Ce sont les enfants qui payeront les retraites,  moins que l'on trouve un systme qui permet de produire sans humains...

----------


## souviron34

> Quid de si je n'ai pas envie de payer vos retraites?


On se dbrouille sans  :;): 

Mais pour a, c'est vrai que il ne faut pas penser comme :




> Comme tu le dis toi-mme, c'est le fait de considrer la retraite comme un d inconditionnel qui nous met dans le ptrin, aprs tout.


Mme si je suis des gnrations leves dedans, je n'y ai jamais cru, et je ne me suis jamais bas dessus..

J'ai d'ailleurs toujours pens que c'tait relativement absurde, puiiqu'on n'est mme pas sr d'atteindre l'age.. Tous les gens qui,  25 ans, te disent "mais faut penser  ta retraite" me font ................. rire, pleurer ????

On vit, pis aprs on verra bien...

Mais se prendre la tte (et vivre mal) toute sa vie en pensant qu'aprs on sera tranquille et qu'il faut se garder quelque chose me semble tellement absurde.....

Mais l c'est plus sur la manire de prendre la vie...

----------


## Invit

> Oh si, par contre ce n'est videmment pas li au niveau de rentabilit financire que les marchs boursiers exigent de ces entreprises...


Ca aussi, c'est une excuse facile... 

- Les entreprises non cotes dlocalisent aussi, sans march boursier pour les y "forcer", juste parce que a coute moins cher.
- Les consommateurs, qui achtent des vtements, ou des jouets, produits dans des pays  faible cot du travail, parce qu'ils sont moins chers (tuant ainsi les PME locales qui n'arrivent pas  suivre), ne le font pas parce que Wall Street, ou Goldman Sachs, les y obligent, juste parce que c'est moins cher

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> La croissance permet tout de mme autre chose que l'accumulation du capital, et ce serait bien d'en discuter.


oui, mais connaissances, confort, font partie d'une "accumulation de richesses"..

Tu est un peu tomb dans le panneau sciemment pos par ma phrase  :;):  confondre "richesses" et "capital"..

Fournir/acqurir des connaissances, obtenir un confort, sont des richesses..

C'est en a que les aptres de la dcroissance se mettent le doigt dans l'oeil.. 

Le strict minimum  est une "croissance zro", pour avoir confort et connaissances gales.

Ds que l'on souhaite avoir plus de connaissances, ou plus de confort, il faut une croissance positive..

Le tout est de limiter ses ambitions pour ne pas aboutir au consumrisme actuel et ne garder que des demandes raisonables...

----------


## rawsrc

> Mais se prendre la tte (et vivre mal) toute sa vie en pensant qu'aprs on sera tranquille et qu'il faut se garder quelque chose me semble tellement absurde.....
> 
> Mais l c'est plus sur la manire de prendre la vie...


Avec ton grand ge, tu serais un peu "no future" que a m'tonnerait pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> - Les consommateurs, qui achtent des vtements, ou des jouets, produits dans des pays  faible cot du travail, parce qu'ils sont moins chers (tuant ainsi les PME locales qui n'arrivent pas  suivre), ne le font pas parce que Wall Street, ou Goldman Sachs, les y obligent, juste parce que c'est moins cher


En utilisant d'ailleurs l'excuse de justement "on n'a pas les moyens", ce qui est un cecle vicieux...  ::calim2:: 

Si il y a du chmage et si des usines ferment, c'est aussi parce que les gens n'achtent plus ce qu'ils achetaient avant produit localement : donc ils ont moins de revenus, donc ils veulent acheter moins cher, donc...

----------


## souviron34

> Avec ton grand ge, tu serais un peu "no future" que a m'tonnerait pas


 ::mrgreen:: 

je ne dis pas "no future", je dis "on verra bien"   :;): 

Et au contraire d'tre pessimiste je suis un optimiste... On peut tomber, mais on peut se relever ... Et descendre n'est pas catastrophique, tant qu'onnn'arrive pas tout en bas.. Et une fois tout en bas, il n'y a qu'une seule sortie : vers le haut  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ca aussi, c'est une excuse facile... 
> 
> - Les entreprises non cotes dlocalisent aussi, sans march boursier pour les y "forcer", juste parce que a coute moins cher.
> - Les consommateurs, qui achtent des vtements, ou des jouets, produits dans des pays  faible cot du travail, parce qu'ils sont moins chers (tuant ainsi les PME locales qui n'arrivent pas  suivre), ne le font pas parce que Wall Street, ou Goldman Sachs, les y obligent, juste parce que c'est moins cher
> 
> Francois


En fait, l'excuse n'est pas si facile que cela.

En gnral, une socit pour se lancer a besoin de financements.
Dans un premier temps, il y a 2 principaux contributeurs : 
 - le patron
 - la banque.

Lorsque la socit veut grossir, il peut y avoir : 
 - encore le patron
 - la banque
 - des associs humains intresss par l'affaire (par exemple des gens qui veulent faire parti de l'aventure, un concurrent qui dcide de s'allier, etc...)
 - des personnes qui investissent, des actionnaires

Et plus la socit grossit, plus le patron devient incapable de financer les investissements sur fond propre, plus la banque limite son investissement galement, et plus la ncessit de capitaux par actionnariat devient la seule solution.

Hors, qui peut investir : 
 - les salaris, c'est le principe des plan d'pargne salariale, rmunr a 4-5% au mieux
 - de riches phylantropes
 - des actionnaires intress par le produit
 - des fonds(souvent, de retraite amricain)

Les salaris n'exigent en gnral qu'un taux similaire a une banque, cad 3, 4 ou 5%
les phylantrope sont rares
les actionnaires intress par le produits se contente de la mme chose que les salaris
Les fonds de pensions exigent entre 8 et 12% par ans.

Et autan, une socit peut progresser au rythme de 4-5% si elle fonctionne bien sur du long terme, autant 12%, c'est de la folie. ce n'est pas possible.
Donc, on se retrouve avec des problmatique de couts de la main duvre, qui n'existerait pas sans ces exigences.

Le patron de PME il n'a pas plus envie que les autres de dlocaliser. il connait ses salaris, leur famille, il a un rle dans la ville, une reconnaissance grce a cela. Pass du patron qui donne du boulot a patron qui dlocalise, c'est pas vident a assumer non plus.
Et bien souvent, le patron prfre travailler avec des gens qu'il voit tous les jours, dont il connait les ractions, les mthodes. 

Mais avec ce genre de choix, pas de 10-12% par an, donc la boite coule.
Et la on rentre dans le cercle infernal ou le fond a pris le contrle de la boite, qu'elle la perverti tant qu'elle peut pour rcuprer le max d'argent, avant de rinvestir dans une autre boite, de refaire la mme chose, etc... A ce niveau l, le patron n'est pas vraiment mieux loti que les salaris, il va avoir de l'argent, mais il n'est pas plus heureux pour autant, puisqu'il ne fait plus ce qu'il aime mais ce qu'on lui impose de faire.
Et lui, il n'a mme pas le loisir de dmissionner.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En fait, l'excuse n'est pas si facile que cela.
> 
> En gnral, une socit pour se lancer a besoin de financements.
> Dans un premier temps, il y a 2 principaux contributeurs : 
>  - le patron
>  - la banque.
> 
> Lorsque la socit veut grossir, il peut y avoir : 
>  - encore le patron
> ...


Tu fais tout de mme abstraction de deux choses fondamentales:

Premirement, le patron de PME qui voit ses salaris tous les jours ne dlocalise pas ou rarement. Souvent,  son chelle ce n'est mme pas possible, il ne pourrait pas supporter le cot initial pour crer sa structure l-bas, mettre en place un lieu de travail, embaucher les cadres qui embaucheront le reste de la main d'oeuvre...

Seulement ce n'est pas la PME qui dcide: pour comprendre le rapport entre petites et grande entreprises, j'utilise la mtaphore de la voiture. Les grandes entreprises sont un moteur, les petites sont le carburant. Si le moteur doit baisser de rgime, il consomme moins de carburant; s'il trouve moins cher ailleurs, il consomme moins (voir plus du tout) de carburant local. Les PME sont en quelques sortes des entreprises jetables. Si le grand groupe dont elles dpendent* dlocalise, les PME abandonnes meurent le plus souvent.

Deuximement, mme si les fonds d'investissements exigent une rentabilit souvent trs levs, la recherche de la rentabilit est le propre de l'investisseur. Lorsqu'il y a un lien personnel, affectif, comme le patron de TPE qui va au travail avec ses ouvriers, le salari-actionnaire ou encore l'entreprise familiale, il y a aussi une recherche de l'intrt de l'entreprise; mais lorsque l'investisseur n'a pas ce lien, ce qui est quand mme le cas gnral, il investit dans l'entreprise qui lui fera gagner le plus d'argent, sans autre considrations.

La banque est un cas un peu particulier, pour deux raisons. Premirement, en prtant de l'argent elle participe moins  la gestion et bnficie de guaranties lgales suprieures**  l'actionnaire. Deuximement, la banque ralise un volume extrmement important d'investissements, et recherche donc le gain absolu plutt que le gain marginal. Ces deux raisons font que les intrts demands par la banque sont nettement plus faibles que les profits demands par l'actionnaire.


* Les PME se divisent essentiellement en deux catgories: celles qui travaillent directement pour une autre entreprise, et celles qui vendent leur production aux salaris des grandes entreprises et des autres PME, donc qui dpendent indirectement de la grande entreprise (plus de grande entreprise, plus de salaris, plus de salaris, plus de ventes).

**Pour simplifier, si l'entreprise est en faillite, la loi (dans les pays dvlopps) impose de payer d'abord les fournisseurs (salaris compris), puis de rembourser les prts, et finalement distribue l'argent qui reste, s'il en reste, aux actionnaires. Concretement, en cas de faillite l'actionnaire perd habituellement tout ce qu'il a investit, mais la banque a de bonnes chances de rcuprer sa mise. Le risque n'est donc pas le mme.

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, l'excuse n'est pas si facile que cela.


Bien sr que si...

Si toutes les botes textiles du Nord ont coul, c'est parce que les gens ont achet plus de chemises en coton indiennes, si les fabricants de chaussure franais ont coul, c'est que les gens ont achet plus de chaussures en platique made in argentina ou spain ou les Nike plutt que Adidas, si il n'ya pratiquement plus de menuisiers ou bnistes, c'est que les gens ont achet plus de meubles IKEA ou Fly, si les agriculteurs n'arrivent plus  vendre c'est que les gens ont achet plus de tomates ou de fraises en hiver, plus de kiwis d'australie, plus de mangues, plus de choux chinois, si les pcheurs sont au bord de l'asphyxie, c'est que les gens ont voulu du poisson (sans artes, en filets) tout le temps, et du saumon rgulirement, de la truite du Nil, etc etc etc...

Dans tous ces domaines, ce n'est pas les banques les causes, ce sont les consommateurs...

Le "riz sauvage", le quinoa, les suhsis.... a se fait au dtriment du local... 

On ne parle pas de financement.. De non-ventes, ce n'est pas la mme chose...


Pour revenir au sujet du thread :

Hollande "pas trop d'immigrs lgaux mais trop en situation irrgulire" (LCI)

15 ans d'aveuglement idologique, de dngations, de manifs, et d'accroissement d'au moins 8% du FN pour finir enfin par regarder la ralit en face...  ::roll:: 


PS1 : @DonQuiche : si c'est pas un appel vers les lecteurs du FN....

PS2: Le Pen n'a jamais dit autre chose... En dehors de la petite portion totalement raciste, tout le dbat depuis 15 ans a port sur les "sans-papiers", autrement dit les irrguliers... Et la droite classique n'a fait que parler de a, pas du reste.. Ce qui est totalement normal..  Mais c'tait tellement facile de taper dessus...  ::calim2::  Moyennant quoi on a accru le pouvoir d'attraction du FN....

PS3 : Les ides du Front National approuves par 37% des Francais (et on peut noter que depuis 1991 c'est  peu prs toujours aux environs de 30%)....

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui, notre consommation a un rapport, mais je en parlais pas de a dans mon post prcdent. je voulais souligner l'importance des fonds financier dans les dlocalisation et l'abus du systme.

Parce que oui, des dlocalisations, j'en ai vu dans une PME de 50 personnes qui donne la maintenance de l'ancien logiciel  la Tunisie (et qui en est revenus parce que les prestataires, c'est pas comme les salaris)

----------


## GPPro

> PS3 : Les ides du Front National approuves par 37% des Francais (et on peut noter que depuis 1991 c'est  peu prs toujours aux environs de 30%)....


Elle sont aussi dnigres par 51% des franais, mais a en gros titre a ne fait pas recette donc on ne le met pas ...

----------


## souviron34

> Elle sont aussi dnigres par 51% des franais, mais a en gros titre a ne fait pas recette donc on ne le met pas ...


Exact, mais 30% de 45 millions (de votants inscrits) a fait 15...

15 millions de personnes, on peut pas dire que ce sont tous des haineux de racistes... et les ngliger d'un revers de main...

Et 15 millions de personnes, c'est en gros ce que chacun des 2 candidats aura ce dimanche..   (sans doute aux environs de 18 millions chacun : 50% de 36 millions, 36 millions tant 45 millions - 20% d'abstention)

Donc disons que a reprsentera le score de celui qui perd, qul qu'il soit....

C'est tout ce que a dit...

C'est comme celui qui gagnera : mme si l'on admet que Hollande gagne avec le meilleur score quon lui ait donn, soit 56%, il reste quand mme 44% de gens qui n'ont pas vot pour...

C'est exactement sur ce point que je parlais au dbut d'intolrance gnralise : cette espce de haine/mpris rciproque pour l'autre ct....Si la gauche est battue, on entendra de nouveau "la droite", "les gens de droite", avec un mpris et une hargne non dguise. Et si c'est la droite, ce sera pareil. dans l'autre sens "les hollandais", "les socialo-communistes".....   Et c'est ce que je mentionnais comme diffrence par rapport par exemple au Canada : autant au moment des lections chacun peut dfendre son opinion, autant aprs, ben, voil quoi, on vit ensemble et rien ne change dans les rapports, et quel que soit le choix de celui en face, il est aussi valable et aussi correct que le mien... On a donc une socit apaise, alors qu'ici on a en permanence 50% de la population qui en veut  l'autre...

----------


## GPPro

> 15 millions de personnes, on peut pas dire que ce sont tous des haineux de racistes...


Si, on le peut tout  fait tant que le contraire n'a pas t prouv... C'est le genre de technique couramment utilis par l'UMP (voir les "boules puantes" de ces dernires semaines).

Tout extrmisme mis  part, il est difficile aujourd'hui pour une personne sense d'accepter que l'on vote pour un parti aux ides ouvertement racistes (oui, quand on s'affiche avec des neo nazis on est un parti raciste). Et c'est en a que ce vote est problmatique.




> et les ngliger d'un revers de main...


Effectivement, on ne doit surtout pas les ngliger et on se doit de comprendre pourquoi ce vote attire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, pourrais tu nous rsum vite fait les institutions canadiennes...

Y a le parlement fdral, le gouvernement, Stephan harper en ce moment je crois.

Le gouvernement est lu par le parlement non ? Un peu a la 4me rpublique non ?

Y a un article sur rue89 la dessus dailleur, l'influence des modes de scrutins sur le rsultat du vote.
Avec un vote de valeur, Bayrou et Hollande sont loin devant (en gros on donne une note entre -2 et +2 a chaque candidats, et on fait le compte  la fin... c'est fastidieux, mais bon...)
Avec un vote d'ordre aussi, etc...(on ordonne les candidats du prfr au moins aim)

----------


## souviron34

> Effectivement, on ne doit surtout pas les ngliger et on se doit de comprendre pourquoi ce vote attire.


disons que je pense que par exemple ce que vient de dire Hollande est un pas dans la bonne direction pour qu'ils ne soient plus attirs..

S'arquebouter sur des positions idologiques et des expressions / principes toutes faites en refusant de vouloir regarder ce dont on parle rellement , par soit aveuglement idologique soit lectoralisme de bas tage, est  mon avis une des raisons non ngilgeables..

Ce fameux trucs des sans-papiers , et le dbat sur la lgalisation massive ou non, a t d'une btise sans nom depuis longtemps : il est bien vident que soit on enlve toute frontire et tout le monde peut faire n'importe quoi n'importe o, soit il y a des lois et des frontires au sein desquelles ces lois s'appliquent..  (_sans compter l'injustice faite  ceux qui respectent la loi et dposent dans les ambassades leurs demandes lgales, et attendent patiemment la rponse, qui du coup diminue fortement en nombre_)

Alors on peut avoir de l'humanit, voire de l'humanisme, mais il y a des lois, et refuser de les prendre en compte a fourni du grain  moudre et des brebis au FN..

----------


## GPPro

Pa rapport  l'exemple du canada qui revient tout le temps. Pour moi il y a une diffrence fondamentale qui est le processus de construction de la dmocratie et de la reprsentativit  travers les diffrents courant. Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait t aussi houleuse outre atlantique que ce que a a pu tre ici depuis 1789 (construction dans laquelle j'inclus aussi la commune, la troisime rpublique et la naissance des socialistes - rien  voir avec nos socialistes d'aujourd'hui). Et je suis convaincu que les importants clivages en France sont un hritage de cette construction.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je susio assez d'accord avec ton propos Souviron. Pour moi, les sans papiers, si on doit les traiter avec humanit, n'ont rien a faire sur el territoire.

Mais en matire d'immigration et de visa, la France n'est vraiment pas  la hauteur.

Le jour ou l'on : 
 - aura un systme de visa de travail utilisable pour les socit comme les particulier sans avocats
 - des dcisions justifies et contestables
 - une vision a long terme, et des visas de travail de longue dure(cad 3-5 annes)

On sera a mme de dire, on a un systme normal, vous pouvez faire ce qu'il faut pour ne pas tre sans papier.
Mais pour l'instant on en est loin...

----------


## souviron34

> Y a le parlement fdral, le gouvernement, Stephan harper en ce moment je crois.
> 
> Le gouvernement est lu par le parlement non ? Un peu a la 4me rpublique non ?


Non sur les 2 points..

Le systme est le mme que l'anglais,

Aux lections on vote pour un parti. Le Chef du parti qui gagne devient Premier Ministre, c'est tout. Que ce soit fdral ou provincial. 

Le suffrage est directement proportionnel. La priodicit n'est pas fixe, mais limite  un maximum : il ne doit pas se passer plus de 5 ans entre 2 lections. La date effective est fixe par le Premier Ministre.

Le Chef du Parti est dsign lors d'un "caucus", c'est  dire une assemble nationale du parti, par les membres ou dlgus de son parti

Il y a une Assemble Nationale et un Snat. Les snateurs sont nomms  vie, parmi les dputs ayant servi le plus longremps, par le parti au pouvoir, et leur nombre est fixe (_mais il y  a eu des rformes sur ce sujet depuis que je suis parti, je ne sais plus trop o a en est_).

Les votes  l'Assemble se font en prsence de tous les dputs : par d'absence et pas de dlgation.

Seuls les citoyens ont le droit de vote ou d'tre lus. On ne s'inscrit pas sur des listes, un recensement maison par maison et fait avant chque lection, et on est automatiquement incrit.  

Pour les lections provinciales, il peut y avoir des partis strictement provinviaux.

Maintenant, il y a un seul chelon non politque "national" : la ville. Les partis municipaux sont crs par diverses personalits, suivant les villes et les gens. Ils ne survivent pas en gnral  plus de 2 ou 4 lections municipales : comme il est dit lors des municipales en France, la bonne gestion d'une ville, ainsi que son image, n'est pas dpendante de la couleur politique d'une personne mais de son caractre (_des villes dont les gens votent " droite" nationalement peuvent avoir un maire "de gauche" et rciproquement_)

Le territoire des villes est dcoup en "arrondissements" scolaires, et les reprsentants du peuple qui vont diriger / grer ces arrondissements scolalires au sein des "commissions scolaires" sont galement lus, par arrondissement, et suivant des listes et des partis propres  la ville ou au quartier.. Ces commissions s'occupent exclusivement des coles, du recrutement des profs (engags par 10 mois : les contrats ne comprennent pas les vacances), ds discussions avec les ministres  propos des programmes, et du ramassage scolaire / quipements pri-scolaires du quartier.

Les listes municipales sont automatiquement mises  jour ds qu'on demande une ligne tlphonique, lectrique, bref tout service qui dfini un logement et une adresse.. Uniquement pour les lections municipales et des commissions scolaires.

----------


## Erwy

> Parce que tu crois que les "emplois-jeunes" et autres aides diverses ne vont pas plomber le budget et vont crer de la croissance ???
> 
> Ah oui, de l'artificielle comme justement dj les emplois-jeunes (que d'ides neuves !!!) du temps de Jospin, les  contrles techniques et aides  acheter des voitures neuves (super !!!)..


Moi ce qui m'amuse, c'est que prendre l'exemple de la politique de Jospin pour critiquer un budget alors que cela a t le seul gouvernement depuis Giscard qui pendant quelques annes  russi  rduire le dficit(je me souviens que certain de l'oppositionde l'poque c'taient mme plaint qu'il consacre une partie des plus valus  cette rduction).
Le seul truc qui m'amuse  plus  encorec'est quand je vois la gueule de la courbe quand la droite  plein pouvoir et la confiance de ses lecteurs actuels  ce qu'elle gre mieux un budget que la Gauche  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> alors que cela a t le seul gouvernement depuis Giscard qui pendant quelques annes  russi  rduire le dficit(


a a t le seul a bnficier d'une embellie conomique gnralise et mondiale depuis Giscard  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et plus la socit grossit, plus le patron devient incapable de financer les investissements sur fond propre, plus la banque limite son investissement galement, et plus la ncessit de capitaux par actionnariat devient la seule solution.


La plupart des PME s'autofinancent, et financent leur croissance sur fonds propres. L'ouverture de capital ne sert qu' deux choses : 

- financer des modles trs risqus (c'est le principe des start up), 
- vendre sa boite quand elle va bien

L'ide qu'on a absolument besoin des fonds d'investissements est un fantasme de la nouvelle conomie. C'est une partie du problme, pas de la solution.




> Et autan, une socit peut progresser au rythme de 4-5% si elle fonctionne bien sur du long terme, autant 12%, c'est de la folie. ce n'est pas possible.
> Donc, on se retrouve avec des problmatique de couts de la main duvre, qui n'existerait pas sans ces exigences.


Si tu as besoin de fonds extrieurs pour financer un investissement risqu, et que la croissance que tu espres est de 4-5%, alors il ne faut pas investir, car tu ne rentreras jamais dans tes fonds. C'est aussi simple que cela. 

Le raisonnement vaut galement quand tu montes ton entreprise. Quand tu dmarres, tu dois librer la moiti du capital, en SAS (la structure que tu choisis forcment si tu veux grossir), ca veut dire 20 000, et gnralement, tu commences par baisser ton salaire, en sachant que tout tes bnfices des premires annes iront gonfler ta trsorerie, pour limiter les agios. Si tu espres une croissance de 5% (ou mme de 10%), il ne faut SURTOUT pas crer d'entreprise...

Mais en gnral, tu cres une entreprise parce que tu penses rentrer dans tes fonds assez vite, et tu prpares ta croissance te constituant des rserves ds le dbut. En gnral c'est suffisant. Pour te donner une ide, mon entreprise a doubl tous les ans pendant ses cinq premires annes, tout sur fonds propres.

Les fonds d'investissements sont ncessaires dans deux cas : 
- tu veux te lancer sans mettre un sou dans l'affaire, et en te payant sans avoir de clients
- tu veux multiplier par cinq ou dix la taille de l'entreprise, en deux ou trois ans

Il faut alors avoir une bonne raison de le faire : une perspective de croissance trs rapide, et les 12% ne sont plus un problme.


Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Pa rapport  l'exemple du canada qui revient tout le temps. Pour moi il y a une diffrence fondamentale qui est le processus de construction de la dmocratie et de la reprsentativit  travers les diffrents courant. Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait t aussi houleuse outre atlantique que ce que a a pu tre ici depuis 1789 (construction dans laquelle j'inclus aussi la commune, la troisime rpublique et la naissance des socialistes - rien  voir avec nos socialistes d'aujourd'hui). Et je suis convaincu que les importants clivages en France sont un hritage de cette construction.


oui, je suis d'accord, mais cela fait quand mme un bon nombre d'annes qu'on a dpass la Commune.. et mme les meutes de Fvrier 34.. Et mme Charonne..

Et on pourrait s'attendre, dans un pays civilis (_et qui se glorifie de sa pense et culture et de son ducation_),  quelque chose de plus sens..

Les Amricains ont eu la Guerre de Scession depuis que nous avons eu la Rvolution, et  50% des gens ne passent pas leur temps  enfoncer les autres 50% en fonction du fait qu'ils sont du Nord ou du Sud..

Les Canadiens anglophones ont historiquement tenu toutes les richesses conomiques du pays (_pour diverses raisons HS ici_), mais, en dehors du parti nationaliste au Qubec, les Canadiens francophones ne leur en tiennent pas rigueur aujourdhui.. Mieux, ils se marient avec  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention, un revenus aux actionnaires de 5%, ca veut dire que si tu as un bnfices de 5%, tu remet tout a tes actionnaires.

Alors qu'une socit normales doit : 
 - augmenter les salaires
 - mettre de cot
 - investir

Un revenus de 5%, c'est en fait 10% de bnfices.
Un revenus de 12%, ca veut dire 20% de bnfices  la louche...

Et oui, pour une startup ca fonctionne, mais sur du court terme. Au bout de 5 ans, la startup devient grande et on redescend a des bnfices plus normaux.

Les socits qui croissent sans discontinuer pendant 15 ans, c'est rare, et souvent ils ne sont qu'une bulle financires. (apple par exemple, facebook, etc... dont les modles ne sont pas du tout garanti a 5 ou 10 ans. Le premier parce qu'une fois l'innovation iphone /ipad desuette, il va falloir rinover pour rester au niveau, le second parce que c'est du vent et un effet de mode... je doute que facebook soit la dans 10 ans, mais il va entrer en bourse pour plusieurs milliards...)


@Souviron, le canada ressemble beaucoup a une 4me rpublique en fait. Ou au systme belge...
Bref, tous ces systmes honnis par les franais parce que la 4me c'est caca... mais qui font qu'on cherche le consensus au lieu de la dualit.

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron, le canada ressemble beaucoup a une 4me rpublique en fait. Ou au systme belge...
> Bref, tous ces systmes honnis par les franais parce que la 4me c'est caca... mais qui font qu'on cherche le consensus au lieu de la dualit.


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait recherche de consensus.. Les 2 grands partis canadiens, les Libraux et les Conservateurs, comme en Angleterre avec les Travaillistes et les Conservateurs, ne vivent pas dans le consensus.. Quand l'un est au pouvoir, il fait ce qu'il pense avoir  faire.

C'est la SOCIETE et les gens en gnral qui pensent simplement  vivre en harmonie...  et que la politique ne vaut pas le coup de se faire riech dans les rapports humains.. Comme le sexe et la religion, il est d'ailleurs peu recommand d'en parler, ou de s'engueuler dessus : c'est priv, et personne ne fera changer d'avis l'autre, sauf, trs ventuellement, ceux qui n'ont pas d'opinion.. Et a n'affecte en rien les rapports... (_ce qui fait d'ailleurs que les seules vraies bonnes discussions que j'ai eu ont t avec les gens d'opinon contraires, et que nous sommes devenus du coup amis_)

Disons qu'au Qubec les nationalistes purs et durs m'indisposaient fortement, et que depuis que je suis revenu en France, j'ai l'impression que pratiquement tout le monde est comme a , mprisant et haineux de l'autre qui ne pense pas pareil... Je ne vois pas de diffrences de fond entre un FN qui crache sur des arabes, un mec de droite "normale" qui crache sur des "socialo-communistes", un mec de gauche qui crache sur un "libral", et un mec de quelque opinion que ce soit qui crache sur un FN. : ils sont tous aussi intolrants pour ce qui ne correspond pas  leur ide du monde. (_je sais, je vais pas me faire des amis en disant a, mais c'est ce que je pense profondment_).. 

Voir ma signature : je ne crois pas pouvoir un jour dpasser la premire partie de la phrase... Peut-tre ai-je trop t imbib de Pascal et du doute...  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que normalement, un rgime proportionnel se gouverne au centre, alors qu'un rgime de bipartisme fort se gouverne aux extrmes, en particulier quand on doit s'y allier pour crer une majorit.

Aprs, les canadiens sont plus rposs, et reposant, mais au point ou ca en devient chiant.. Pas une seule argumentation en 2 annes, c'est pas drle  :;): 

Les franais se plaisent dans le dbat, l'argumentation, avec plus ou moins de bon joueur dans le tas. Les canadiens se plaisent dans le non dit quitte a laisser aller trop loin des situations rattrapables. (et la c'est moi qui vais pas me faire des amis  :;):  )

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que normalement, un rgime proportionnel se gouverne au centre, alors qu'un rgime de bipartisme fort se gouverne aux extrmes, en particulier quand on doit s'y allier pour crer une majorit.


ben oui, mais quand tu as la majorit directe, il n'y a pas besoin d'alliances, et donc pas besoin de gouverner au centre..

On peut dire que le Canada, depuis plus de 40 ans vit un systme d'alternance  la franaise, sauf qu'il n'y a pas de Prsident.. Mais il y a eu tour  tour Libraux et Conservateurs, chacun  chaque fois avec la majorit absolue.. ou presque... ( 2% prs).

Donc pratiquement jamais de compromis..

Simplement il est vrai que comme la socit est ele-mme relativement apaise, et comme tous les fonctionnaires sont concients de dpenser l'argent du contribuable, et que tous les contribuables sont conscients d'tre les patrons des fonctionnaires et des lus, et que tous les lus ont conscience d'tre les serviteurs de leurs lecteurs, mme si les politiques diffrent sur de grands points (services publics en particulier), le but recherch est en gnral le consensus...

----------


## souviron34

> Pa rapport  l'exemple du canada qui revient tout le temps. Pour moi il y a une diffrence fondamentale qui est le processus de construction de la dmocratie et de la reprsentativit  travers les diffrents courant. Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait t aussi houleuse outre atlantique que ce que a a pu tre ici depuis 1789 (construction dans laquelle j'inclus aussi la commune, la troisime rpublique et la naissance des socialistes - rien  voir avec nos socialistes d'aujourd'hui). Et je suis convaincu que les importants clivages en France sont un hritage de cette construction.


Je pense (_pour l'avoir vcu dans ma famille_) qu'il y a pour beaucoup une rancoeur anti-clricale (_plus leve d'ailleurs chez les intellectuels, qui ont bien potass Diderot et Voltaire_) et une rancoeur lie  la Guerre d'Algrie  gauche, et une rancoeur lie  la Guerre d'Indochine et celle d'Algrie  droite, agrmente des 2 cts par quelques traces de faussets diverses et varies sur la Guerre et la Rsistance... 

Et malheureusement les affrontements de lutte des classes des annes 30-70 ont t perptues dans l'imaginaire par le dcalage des syndicats et politiques dans les annes 70-90 avec la ralit conomique et industrielle... (_comme la prsentation idologique des 35h par Aubry_).

En fait, je crois qu'au fond a arrange bien les partis.. On cre des boucs missaires, chacun le sien... 

Mais c'est fatiguant et strile...

Et d'ailleurs en plus a rend 50% des franais moroses (_ceux qui sont du bord contraire  celui qui gouverne_)..

C'est franchement le truc le plus sensible quand on revient et qu'on reste un peu : il n'y a pas de joie de vivre, un pessimisme et une morosit affolante, alors que dans le fond les gens vivent pas mal en moyenne, et pour la plupart nettement mieux que la plupart des gens sur la plante... (_d'ailleurs hier soir, sur la 2, il y avait un reportage sur les gens qui changeaient de vie : une femme qui il y a 4 ans est partie vivre en Inde  50 ans le disait : quand elle est revenue, elle trouvait que tout le monde tait morose, et finalement elle a dcid de partir loin.._)..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non sur les 2 points..
> 
> Le systme est le mme que l'anglais,
> 
> Aux lections on vote pour un parti. Le Chef du parti qui gagne devient Premier Ministre, c'est tout. Que ce soit fdral ou provincial. 
> 
> Le suffrage est directement proportionnel. La priodicit n'est pas fixe, mais limite  un maximum : il ne doit pas se passer plus de 5 ans entre 2 lections. La date effective est fixe par le Premier Ministre.


Petite correction. Comme un certain nombre de pays du Commonwealth, le Canada est en union personelle avec le Royaume-Uni, ce qui signifie que c'est un pays indpendant mais que le monarque du Royaume et du Commonwealth est son chef d'tat cosntitutionel. En pratique, le monarque est represent par son Gouverneur Gnral, qui exerce la quasi-totalit des prrogatives du chef de l'tat en tant que vice-roi. 

C'est donc le Gouvereur Gnral qui nomme le Premier Ministre, et _constitutionellement_, il (ou elle) peut nommer n'importe quel Canadien,  condition de le nommer auparavant au Conseil Priv (prrogative galement exerce par le Gouverneur).

Comme pour l'Australie par exemple, il faut noter une diffrence importante entre la Constitution et la pratique. En fait, depuis l'avnement d'lizabeth II, la monarchie joue (dans tous les pays du Commonwealth, Royaume-Uni compris) un rle relativement effac. Cependant, cela ne rend pas forcment la constitution caduque.

Il est vident que dans le cas Canadien mme un monarque interventioniste aurait une marge de manoeuvre limite (les Canadiens pourraient couper le cordon devant trop d'ingrence). Cependant, en cas de crise le monarque (ou son Gouverneur Gnral) peut trs bien venir sur le devant de la scne.

Cela fait notament que le Canada (ou l'Australie, le Royaume-Uni, etc) ne pourrait pas connaitre une situation  la Belge: si aucun parti n'a de majorit, la Couronne nomme un premier ministre de son choix, et contrairement  la Belgique, il peut prendre ses fonctions immdiatement. Le Parlement peut poser toute sortes de problmes s'il est contre le gouvernement, mais il ne vote pas sur la formation de celui-ci.

En cas de situation mettant en doute la capacit et/ou la propriet du gouvernement  gouverner, ce serait aussi  la Couronne de trancher; contrairement  la France ou aux tats-Unis, les lus n'ont aucun moyen de faire partir un gouvernement, celui-ci servant "au bon vouloir" du monarque.

C'est trs discutable d'un point de vue dmocratique, mais il faut aussi reconnaitre que le systme monarchique prserve de la plupart des tares de la IIIme/IVme Rpublique, comme l'instabilit gouvernementale.

----------


## Invit

> Attention, un revenus aux actionnaires de 5%, ca veut dire que si tu as un bnfices de 5%, tu remet tout a tes actionnaires.
> 
> Alors qu'une socit normales doit : 
>  - augmenter les salaires
>  - mettre de cot
>  - investir
> 
> Un revenus de 5%, c'est en fait 10% de bnfices.
> Un revenus de 12%, ca veut dire 20% de bnfices  la louche...


Oui et non... D'abord, augmenter les salaires a rentre dans les charges, c'est avant les bnfices, et, actionnaires ou pas, si tu dois prendre sur tes bnefs pour augmenter les salaires, c'est que l'entreprise va trs mal (ou est en sureffectif, ou a une politique salariale draisonnable). Ensuite, "mettre de ct", ca sert justement  lisser les dividendes verss aux actionnaires. Enfin, l'investissement, normalement, c'est  cela que sert l'argent vers par les actionnaires, donc il doit y en avoir moins.

A mon avis 12%, ca doit vouloir dire 12-15 aprs impots. Mais mme si c'tait 20, 20% de taux de profit (pas de croissance, j'avais mal compris ta remarque prcdente) sur des marchs o l'on fait appel au capital risque, ce n'est pas absurde. En fait, a revient  dire que les fonds interviennent sur des marchs ou le taux de marge est (ou peut tre) lev. 




> je doute que facebook soit la dans 10 ans, mais il va entrer en bourse pour plusieurs milliards...)


Oui, c'est la limite du systme, et c'est l qu'on est d'accord sur le fait que la bourse est une forme d'escroquerie. Et que faire coter en bourse une socit, c'est juste une faon pour ses fondateurs de la vendre et de l'abandonner  son sort (remarque que, dans ces cas l, il y a une certaine hypocrisie de la part des salaris, qui ne se gnent pas pour se goinfrer des "actions de faveur" qu'on leur donne, et viennent ensuite cracher sur les mchants actionnaires).

Mais, et pour en revenir au sujet, je ne crois pas que cela explique la dsindustrialisation, ou le chmage endmique que l'on connait en France. A mon avis, le "problme de la finance", c'est en premier lieu un problme politique. 

Depuis trente ans, on taxe le travail, on facilite les mouvements de capitaux, et on lutte contre l'inflation. Tout ceci rend le capital plus "performant" que le travail (moins de taxes, plus de souplesse, et pas de perte de valeur, c'tait la fonction de l'inflation). 

Pour couronner le tout, les politiques de tous bords n'ont cess de rpter que l'industrie c'est mal, que l'avenir, ce sont les services, et leurs lecteurs ont trouv cela trs bien, car les mtiers manuels c'est dgradant, et personne ne veut de ses sales usines  ct de chez soi...

Ca ne pouvait pas bien finir, et d'ailleurs, ca ne finit pas bien...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Petite correction. Comme un certain nombre de pays du Commonwealth, le Canada est en union personelle avec le Royaume-Uni, ce qui signifie que c'est un pays indpendant mais que le monarque du Royaume et du Commonwealth est son chef d'tat cosntitutionel. En pratique, le monarque est represent par son Gouverneur Gnral, qui exerce la quasi-totalit des prrogatives du chef de l'tat en tant que vice-roi.


Pas tout  fait, la nuance est forte (_et j'ai mme pos la question  un Procureur de la Cournonne avant de passr l'examen, et au juge fdral qui m'a fait passer l'examen, puis ensuite  mon "patron" adminsitratif  la mto canadienne, sans rponse juridique de la part d'aucun_)

Depuis le trait de XXX  en 1931, les pays du Commonwealth taient indpendants intrieurement. Depuis le trait de Westminster en 1981 les pays du CommonWelath sont indpendants extrieurement..

On a donc un Etat thoriquement indpendant sur le plan intrieur ET extrieur, dont le Chef est un chef d'un pays tierce...  ::aie:: 

Quel peut donc tre le pouvoir d'un Chef d'Etat d'un Etat tranger sur un pays qui est libre politiquement aussi bien  l'intrieur qu' l'extrieur ????


En pratique, et depuis 1931, le Gouverneur Gnral, ainsi que les Gouverneurs Provinciaux, ne font que parapher les lois mises par les divers Parlements. Ils n'ont AUCUN pouvoir rel, contrairement  ce que tu laisses entendre...

En cas de dclaration de guerre de l'Anglettere (comme par exemple la Guerre des Malouines, ou l'Irak) les pays du CommonWealth ne sont en rien engags, et la Reine ne peut les forcer ni  s'engager, ni  faire une mobilisation..

Ils pourraient ventuellement refuser de parapher une loi, mais comme pratiquement il y a beaucoup plus de populations dans les pays du CommonWealth qu'en Anglettere, et qu'ils ont tous le mme statut, ce serait un pcdent tellement fcheux qu'aucun ne l'a fait depuis 80 ans, et qu'il est peu probable qu'ils le fassent un jour..

En fait, ce sont purement et simplement des vestiges de l'Empire... 

Les contrats que j'ai signs ont t "_avec le Ministre des Transports de la Reine du Chef du Canada_" (texto)

Ce qui correspond, juridiquement au nouveau statut depuis 1981 : la Reine n'est Chef de rien, sauf du Chef ..   ::aie:: 





> C'est donc le Gouvereur Gnral qui nomme le Premier Ministre, et _constitutionellement_, il (ou elle) peut nommer n'importe quel Canadien,  condition de le nommer auparavant au Conseil Priv (prrogative galement exerce par le Gouverneur).


Voir plus haut..

Ils ne nomment en pratique que le rsultat sanctionn par l'lection, pour les raisons sus-mentionnes..





> Comme pour l'Australie par exemple, il faut noter une diffrence importante entre la Constitution et la pratique. En fait, depuis l'avnement d'lizabeth II, la monarchie joue (dans tous les pays du Commonwealth, Royaume-Uni compris) un rle relativement effac. Cependant, cela ne rend pas forcment la constitution caduque.


Si..

Depuis ce fameux trait de Westminster, les constituions ont t rapatries dans les diffrents Etats, et de ce jour le statut dcrit est enclench...




> Cependant, en cas de crise le monarque (ou son Gouverneur Gnral) peut trs bien venir sur le devant de la scne.


Voir plus haut..

En fait les Canadiens sont attachs  la monarchie de la mme manire que les Norvgiens, Britannques, ou autres.. Simultanment un rve et une espce de garantie de continuit temporelle...

Cependant, depuis ce fameux trait il n'y a plus aucun pouvoir rel..





> Oui, c'est la limite du systme, et c'est l qu'on est d'accord sur le fait que la bourse est une forme d'escroquerie. Et que faire coter en bourse une socit, c'est juste une faon pour ses fondateurs de la vendre et de l'abandonner  son sort (remarque que, dans ces cas l, il y a une certaine hypocrisie de la part des salaris, qui ne se gnent pas pour se goinfrer des "actions de faveur" qu'on leur donne, et viennent ensuite cracher sur les mchants actionnaires).
> ...


Je n'ai jamais d'ailleurs compris, d'un point de vue d'industriel / de patron, pourquoi vouloir introduire sa bote en Bourse : si c'est pour avoir des sous, un emprunt est bien moins risqu. Sinon, c'est qu'on laisse la porte libre  tout, que ce soit la chute de la valeur , ou la prise par quelqu'un d'autre..

Et il y a comme une course  l'chalote que, pour tre une bote "srieuse", faut tre cot en Bourse.. Pour moi ce serait plutt l'indication du contaire...





> Pour couronner le tout, les politiques de tous bords n'ont cess de rpter que l'industrie c'est mal, que l'avenir, ce sont les services, et leurs lecteurs ont trouv cela trs bien, car les mtiers manuels c'est dgradant, et personne ne veut de ses sales usines  ct de chez soi...


Absolument.. 

Le travail manuel c'est pas pour nous, c'est dgeu, c'est pnible...  Nous on est une super-nation super-avance, il faut que tous nos jeunes ils aient des diplmes et comme a ils travailleront dans des bureaux...  

On voit  :;): 

D'ailleurs a participe de l'espce d'utopie que j'ai nomme plus haut "_finalement, les travailleurs ne devraient travailler que quand ils ont envie, faire un travail pas pnible, dans la joie, et les patrons n'existent pas_"..

Foin des mines et de ces terrils abominables, foin des haut-fourneux et de leur cortgge d'accidents du travail, foin des chanes de production et du travail  la chane... a a commenc par les robots qui allaient librer l'Homme du carcan du travail  la chane, puis les diplmes et les services..

Finallement, du coup, on n'a plus rien : ni usines ni ouvriers, et mme pas des bons diplms, et il y a du chmage chez les jeunes...et chez les vieux.. et on est obligs d'importer ce qu'on fabriquait avant...  

Certains grands penseurs et politiciens ont fait du joli boulot  ::aie::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Srieusement, ton discours me rappelle celui que tenaient mes potes cadres  l'poque des lois sur le temps partiel. C'tait vident, ca allait librer les femmes en leur permettant de prendre leur mercredi pour s'occuper des gosses. Ils avaient raison, a t formidable *pour eux*.


Je ne faisais que relever une observation factuelle en contrepoint  l'change entre Pmithrandir et Souviron, le premier affirmant que les 35h avaient rvolutionn le mode de vie et l'autre disant que a n'avait rien rvolutionn du tout. Mon propos ciblait exclusivement et explicitement les cadres et personne d'autre. Il va de soi que pour les autres ce fut diffrent et parfois ngatif.




> Donc on fusille tout le monde  70 ans ??


Je relevais simplement qu'il n'y avait que de mauvaises solutions. Cela dit, tout est question de seuil : 5% de la population snile, a va, on les prend en charge. Le jour o ce seront 30% en revanche... J'ai comme dans l'ide que notre vision de la mort voluera au cours de ce sicle puisqu'on sait vaincre la maladie mais pas la dgnrescence cellulaire.




> Non, tu pourrais enivisager de patager ce qu'ont les classes moyennes avec les plus pauvres / sans emploi..


Autrement dit la situation actuelle avec des pelletes de gens qui vivent des allocs, ce qui ne satisfait ni la majorit des bnficiaires de ces allocs ni celle des cotisants ? Tu trouves vraiment cela satisfaisant ? 




> Et surtout, l'esprance de vie est toujours marque par les ingalits sociales. Les 40 ans de retraite, c'est quand mme extrmement thorique ; il faudra passer au travers du SRAS, du SIDA, du bouchage d'artres par les graisses hydrognes, du tabac dont la consommation s'accrot chez les jeunes, des nouvelles pathologies induites par le rchauffement climatique... Un vrai parcours du combattant.


La bonne blague. Regarde un peu les pesticides qu'on utilisait dans les annes 60, et les doses, puis compare  la situation actuelle. Nous respirons et ingrons cent fois moins de saloperies qu'avant. L'industrie chimique pesait dj trs lourd  l'poque et sembarrassait beaucoup moins qu'aujourd'hui puisque tout le monde s'en foutait et qu'on ne faisait ni tude pidmiologique ni tude environnementale. Curieusement nos parents et grand-parents n'en sont pas morts  trente ans pour autant. Dingue, non ?




> Et l, on arrive  un vrai problme. Parceque la pauprisation(qui en pousse pas mal  voter LePen), elle vient en grande partie de l. Alors plein de gens ont cru qu'en partant  la campagne, ils s'en sortiraient, et ils sont dsormais pigs par les prix du ptrole(et ne surtout pas croire que la baisse conjoncturelle que nous avons maintenant est significative). Ni Sarkozy ni Hollande n'en parlent. LePen, seulement indirectement, mais c'est beaucoup mieux pour eux. J'excre LePen, mais je suis bien oblig de constater qu'elle occupe un territoire qu'elle est la seule  envisager, qui est deshrit, et que les autres(UMPS) ont cr et oubli. Quand on est au fond du trou, de plus, l'ide du bouc missaire est bien sduisante.....


Programme de Hollande (dput de Corze, plutt rural) : 
* Rtablissement de la TIPP flottante et blocage des prix en attendant sa mise en place. 
* Aides aux entreprises en zones rurales.
* Zones de dveloppement conomiques rurales via des outils fiscaux, budgtaires et rglementaires.
* Une part de l'pargne des banques devra tre consacre au financement de petits commerces en zones rurales.
* Bouclier territorial pour que le dploiement des services publics se fasse de faon  garantir une dure maximale d'accs depuis tout point du territoire.
* Soutien aux petites exploitations agricoles, notamment en direction du bio et de l'agriculture de proximit, et via les mesures ciblant les TPE-PME en gnral. Mesures spcifiques pour l'agriculture de montagne et d'Outre-mer.
* R-instauration de la libert des agriculteurs de resemer leurs graines.
* Garantie donne aux chasseurs sur le nombres de places qui leur seront rserves dans les instances de dcision et de concertation sur la biodiversit. Leve des moratoires sur certaines chasses.

Aprs on peut tre sceptique sur telle ou telle mesure mais Le Pen ne promettait pas plus, plutt moins. L'image et les faits...




> Vu que quelqu'un qui a eu un bas salaire arrivera  l'age de la retraite en plus mauvaise condition physique, et que donc son esprance est rduite, il est anormal (et amoral) qu'il touche la mme proportion de son ex-salaire que celui qui a gagn plus et arrive en meilleure sant : l'un vivra plus vieux, et toouchera pendant plus longtemps une plus forte somme, alors que l'autre vivra moins et touchera moins, puisque proportionnel..


Il y a une corrlation entre revenu et esprance de vie mais ce n'est qu'une corrlation. Qui plus est les plus hauts revenus perdent dj davantage en proportion lors de la mise en retraite puisqu'une bonne partie de leurs gains ont t faits sur la fin des 25 annes de rfrence. Enfin je ne vois pas comment prdire l'ge de dcs... 
Autant je suis pour que ceux qui ont commenc  travailler tt puissent partir plus tt en retraite, autant je veux bien discuter d'un plafonnement des revenus ou d'une taxation plus progressive sur les revenus en gnral, autant je ne vois pas de ncessit d'introduire une prquation spcifique au rgime de retraite.
Au passage aucun parti ne propose une telle chose. Lutte Ouvrire, trop branche sur les cadres ?




> Hollande "pas trop d'immigrs lgaux mais trop en situation irrgulire" (LCI)
> [...]@DonQuiche : si c'est pas un appel vers les lecteurs du FN....


Parce que personne ne limitait l'immigration ni n'en parlait avant 2002 peut-tre ? Le thme a quoi ? Quarante ans ? Et tous les partis politiques ont limit l'immigration, y compris sous Mitterrand. "La France ne peut accueillir toute la misre du monde", c'est de Rocard, pas de Jean-Marie Le Pen. Cesse donc de dpeindre la gauche comme une caricature d'elle-mme.

Je l'ai dj dit, la question est de savoir ce que tu es prt  sacrifier en liberts et en humanit pour rduire davantage l'immigration puisqu'il est facile d'tre clandestin dans une socit libre. Or, si vraiment tu veux rduire significativement l'immigration illgale, il va falloir aller trs loin dans le flicage gnralis des citoyens. Et je doute que 37% des franais soient d'accords avec le FN sur ce que l'on devrait sacrifier pour cet objectif.

PS : On a tout a fait le droit de refuser des immigrs mais les catgoriser comme dlinquants sous prtexte qu'ils sont entrs illgalement est injuste : quand ta survie en dpend, mme au sens large, tu as un droit moral  violer la loi. Et nous un droit moral  ne pas accepter tout le monde.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pas tout  fait, la nuance est forte (_et j'ai mme pos la question  un Procureur de la Cournonne avant de passr l'examen, et au juge fdral qui m'a fait passer l'examen, puis ensuite  mon "patron" adminsitratif  la mto canadienne, sans rponse juridique de la part d'aucun_)
> 
> Depuis le trait de XXX  en 1931, les pays du Commonwealth taient indpendants intrieurement. Depuis le trait de Westminster en 1981 les pays du CommonWelath sont indpendants extrieurement..
> 
> On a donc un Etat thoriquement indpendant sur le plan intrieur ET extrieur, dont le Chef est un chef d'un pays tierce... 
> 
> Quel peut donc tre le pouvoir d'un Chef d'Etat d'un Etat tranger sur un pays qui est libre politiquement aussi bien  l'intrieur qu' l'extrieur ????
> 
> 
> En pratique, et depuis 1931, le Gouverneur Gnral, ainsi que les Gouverneurs Provinciaux, ne font que parapher les lois mises par les divers Parlements. Ils n'ont AUCUN pouvoir rel, contrairement  ce que tu laisses entendre...


Attention, tu te trompes: les prrogatives royales sont parfois exerces, et les Ordres en Conseil restent l'un des deux instruments lgislatifs (l'autre est l'Acte de Parlement).

Voir par exemple le cas d'Abdurahman Khadr,  qui le gouvernement ne pouvait pas lgalement refuser un passeport, ce qui n'a pas empech la Gouverneure Gnrale de le faire, puisqu'elle dtient une autorit xcutive qui est constitutionellement plus tendue que celle du gouvernement.

La politique d'lisabeth II est de ne pas prendre d'initiative sans s'accorder avec le gouvernement, mais c'est un usage, ce n'est pas une obligation constitutionelle. En pratique, la limite est ce qui est tolrable pour les Canadiens...si la monarchie se mettait  gouverner arbitrairement contre un consensus dmocratique, le Canada deviendrait sans doute une rpublique; mais s'il y a une crise politique exceptionelle, s'il y a un vide  combler (e.g. parce qu'il n'y a pas de majorit au Parlement), la monarchie peut, voir doit, intervenir.

Je ne connais pas si bien les mentalits Canadiennes, donc je ne sais pas de quelle marge de manoeuvre le monarque pourrait disposer; mais constitutionellement il dispose de pouvoirs trs tendus, qui sont aujourd'hui au service du gouvernement dmocratique (e.g. les Ordres en Conseil pour lgiferer plus rapidement), ce qui n'empche que la seule autorit en vertu de laquelle ils sont exercs est la volont du monarque.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai jamais d'ailleurs compris, d'un point de vue d'industriel / de patron, pourquoi vouloir introduire sa bote en Bourse : si c'est pour avoir des sous, un emprunt est bien moins risqu. Sinon, c'est qu'on laisse la porte libre  tout, que ce soit la chute de la valeur , ou la prise par quelqu'un d'autre..


Il y a plusieurs raisons... 

D'un point de vue d'actionnaire (et souvent de patron fondateur), quand tu introduis ton entreprise en bourse, tu peux vendre des actions que tu possdes: tu les as acquises en crant la boite, et tu les revends beaucoup plus cher. Les actions que tu as conserves vont galement tre valorises au cours de bourse, et tu vas donc pouvoir les revendre. Enfin, tu peux te reserver (ou rserver  tes salaris) des actions  prix intressants, un peu comme des stocks options (et comme tu l'imagines, la fiscalit de tout cela est particulirement gentille). Quelque part, tu "vends" ton entreprise, souvent  un prix bien meilleur que si tu trouvais un repreneur qui devait te payer en cash. C'est  mon avis la principale raison (la seule pour les fonds d'investissement).

D'un point de vue de PDG, un conseil d'administration de votera souvent un bien plus gros salaire, avec des primes, des intressements, des parachutes, des bonus, des cadeaux, ... Ca rejoint le premier point.

D'un point de vue de manager, l'introduction en bourse te permet de mettre en place toutes sortes de plans d'incitation vis  vis de tes cadres. Dans une PME non cote, tu peux leur donner des actions, mais c'est presque toujours une mauvaise ide: tu les intresses aux rsultats, mais aussi aux dcisions, et tu dois les leur racheter au prix fort quand ils dmissionnent, ce qu'ils sont encourags  faire si la boite se dveloppe... Quand tu es cot, ca devient facile, et fiscalement gnreux (pour toi aussi, a rejoint le point prcdent).

D'un point de vue de chef comptable (et un peu d'industriel), les sommes rcoltes sont netttement plus leves que celles que tu aurais avec un prt (qui prterait 100 milliards  facebook?). Un autre aspect, moins connu mais tout aussi important, est qu'une fois cot, tu peux racheter "par change d'actions", c'est  dire en donnant des actions de ton entreprise, ce qui te permet d'acheter sans cash.

Et puis, une fois cot, tu peux faire tout un tas de choses bien plus compliques, comme racheter et revendre tes propres actions en fonction de l'volution des cours, ce qui permet toute une comptabilit crative...

Mais  la base, t'introduire en bourse c'est un moyen de vendre, partiellement, ton entreprise. 




> Le travail manuel c'est pas pour nous, c'est dgeu, c'est pnible...  Nous on est une super-nation super-avance, il faut que tous nos jeunes ils aient des diplmes et comme a ils travailleront dans des bureaux...


Oui... Et puis, avec le temps, faut que tout le monde soit cadre, que tout le monde conoive (excutant, c'est sale), que tout le monde cre ou invente, que...

Je ne sais pas si c'tait mieux avant (je n'y tais pas), mais j'ai comme un doute sur les lendemains qui chantent.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Voir par exemple le cas d'Abdurahman Khadr,  qui le gouvernement ne pouvait pas lgalement refuser un passeport, ce qui n'a pas empech la Gouverneure Gnrale de le faire, puisqu'elle dtient une autorit xcutive qui est constitutionellement plus tendue que celle du gouvernement.


Oui, et c'est bien le seul cas connu : a a permis de faire quelque chose sans toucher  la diplomatie canadienne, rpute pour tre vraiment diplomatique (_surtout aprs les efforts de Lord Axworthy  l'ONU pour l'interdiction des mines anti-personnels_)..





> Je ne connais pas si bien les mentalits Canadiennes, donc je ne sais pas de quelle marge de manoeuvre le monarque pourrait disposer;


Aucune  ::mrgreen:: 

Et ceci tu peux faire un sondage d'un ocan  l'autre, francophones ou anglophones...

La prsence officielle des Gouverneurs et de la Reine est tout juste tolre, mais dj le fait que les voyages de la Reine et les salaires des Gouverneurs soient pays par les contribuables est dj  la limite de l'explosion  chaque fois...

En dcision de gouvenement, strictement aucune marge de manoeuvre... (_sauf quand a arrange, comme le cas que tu cites, de disposer de quelqu'un pour faire le sale boulot et en endosser la responsabilit,_)..

D'ailleurs, mme la dcision unitlatrale de re-donner leur Constituion aux Canadiens  provoqu des remous nationaux, qui ont bien failli provoquer la scission du pays (_le rfrendum de 82 sur la sparation du Qubec a failli tre gagn grce  cet argument (que c'tait unilatral), qui a empoisonn l'atmosphre jusqu'en 1998_)

Et ceci depuis le dbut du XXime sicle..

Mme la particpation des Canadiens  la Premire, puis Seconde guerre mondiale, s'est faite PAR le gouvernement canadien, sans aucune influence des Anglais.

Et c'est strictement la mme chose pour l'Australie, la Nouvelle-Zlande ....

Aucun habitant d'Australie n'accepterait que la Reine prenne quelque dcision que ce soit pour son pays... Comme aucun Canadien, aucun No-Zlandais...

En bref le trait de Westminster n'a fait qu'officialser un fait.. Dans les faits (_ part le cas dont tu as parl, et peut-tre un ou 2 autres du mme acabit_) il n'y a pas eu, depuis 1931, un seul acte parlementaire de la part des Gouverneurs qui ait t  l'initiative de la Reine ou dans l'intrt de l'Angleterre.... Comme je disais ils ne font qu'entriner les dcisions et parapher du sceau officiel..

Des vestiges...

Comme ici les "ors de la Rpublique" et la Garde Rpublicaine...

----------


## souviron34

> Je relevais simplement qu'il n'y avait que de mauvaises solutions. Cela dit, tout est question de seuil : 5% de la population snile, a va, on les prend en charge. Le jour o ce seront 30% en revanche...J'ai comme dans l'ide que notre vision de la mort voluera au cours de ce sicle puisqu'on sait vaincre la maladie mais pas la dgnrescence cellulaire.


Je plaisantais  :;): 

Mais si, on t'a pas dit ?? Si tu fais plein de sport et que tu manges pas de gluten, et que tu fumes pas, la vie ternelle t'es promise  ::): 





> Autrement dit la situation actuelle avec des pelletes de gens qui vivent des allocs, ce qui ne satisfait ni la majorit des bnficiaires de ces allocs ni celle des cotisants ? Tu trouves vraiment cela satisfaisant ?


Non, mais on est bien parti de a, non ??





> * Zones de dveloppement conomiques rurales via des outils fiscaux, budgtaires et rglementaires.


a se fait dj, et partout dans nos belles campagnes on voit fleurir des ZAE  ou ZEE ou autres, de la tle ondule, des super-marchs, et des zones..

Tu verrais vers chez moi : chaque village de 2000 habitants  sa belle zone...

Super... (et pas nouveau)





> Il y a une corrlation entre revenu et esprance de vie mais ce n'est qu'une corrlation.


C'est plus qu'une corrlation. 

Tous mes copains maons ou plombiers du coin ont le dos cass  30 ans... J'ai boss quand j'tais jeune  Strafor (les placards mtalliques et bureaux mtalliques),  Strasbourg..  Chaque personne soulevait 15 tonnes par jour.. Et  l'atelier de peinture, une douche au White-Spirit chaque jour..

Tu crois qu' 60 ans ton esprance de vie est la mme que un cadre ou qu'un informaticien ou qu'un prof ???

Comme de plus tu gagnes moins, en gnral dentition, vue, et tat de sant gnral sont trs nettement infrieurs  ge gal..





> Qui plus est les plus hauts revenus perdent dj davantage en proportion lors de la mise en retraite puisqu'une bonne partie de leurs gains ont t faits sur la fin des 25 annes de rfrence. Enfin je ne vois pas comment prdire l'ge de dcs...


Et ???

Je ne cherche pas  prdire l'ge de dcs. Je dis que les mtiers pnibles vont dcder avant les autres, en moyenne. 

Et que donc il est anormal  (et amoral) qu'ils touchent le mme pourcentage d'un faible salaire que celui qui en eu un plus gros et n'a pas eu un travail pnible..

En gros, je verrais bien un taux dcroissant, dmarrant  100% au SMIC..





> Au passage aucun parti ne propose une telle chose.


Et ??? a veut dire qu'on ne peut pas avoir des ides, alors qu'ils sont tous dans un cadre idologique prcis, de gauche ou de droite ??

Et je ne parle pas d'un monde idal...





> Je l'ai dj dit, la question est de savoir ce que tu es prt  sacrifier en liberts et en humanit pour rduire davantage l'immigration puisqu'il est facile d'tre clandestin dans une socit libre.


Bizarre... 

Ce n'est pas mon exprience...

Tu as toujours un contact avec la socit : un logement, un boulot (au noir), une picerie pour acheter de la bouffe..

Si tu ne souhaites rien d'autre, il n'y a pas de problme.. Le jour o on te trouve, t'es dehors..

Mais justement, si on te trouve...

Eh ben il est l le problme...





> Or, si vraiment tu veux rduire significativement l'immigration illgale, il va falloir aller trs loin dans le flicage gnralis des citoyens.


PArce qu'avoir une carte d'identi c'est un flicage gnralis ?? Contrler qui a un compte un banque ou qui reoit une allocation c'est un flicage gnralis ??? Nous n'avons pas les mmes notions de ce qu'est un flicage alors...




> PS : On a tout a fait le droit de refuser des immigrs mais les catgoriser comme dlinquants sous prtexte qu'ils sont entrs illgalement est injuste :


C'est pourtant la dfinition : illgal, a veut bien dire qui ne respecte pas la loi, donc dlinquant...




> quand ta survie en dpend, mme au sens large, tu as un droit moral  violer la loi.


En dehors des demandeurs d'asile politique, pour combien la survie est-elle le moteur ??? Et pas simplement le fait de "vivre MIEUX" ??

Que je sache autour de presque toutes les villes du monde il y a des bidonvilles, favelas, ou autres...

Alors c'est pas bien, non, certainement.. 

Mais la survie de ces milliards de gens ne dpend pas du fait qu"ils viennent en France..

Nous ouvrons grand les portes aux rwandais du temps du gnocide, aux irakiens fuyant la guerre, aux Somaliens crevant de faim littralement, aux boat-people vietnamiens, aux fuyards des Khmers rouges de Pol-pot..... et c'est parfait.. 

Mais qu'un Ukrainien, Malien, Canadien, Zimbabwen, Tchadien, ou autre prfre venir en douce ici plutt que de vivoter pauvrement dans sa campagne, o son village pouvait lui procurer  bouffer, sauf qu'il fallait travailler aux champs,  ou dans sa ville dans laquelle il faisait "un tout petit peu" de sous, en faisant mcano, porteur d'eau, ramasseur d'ordures, ou autre, j'appelle pas a de la survie.. Ou alors il y a environ 6.5 milliards de gens comme lui... et on ne peut pas les accueuillir.. Ou alors il fait comme les autres : une demande, via un crivain public, au  Consulat ou  l'Ambassade..


PS : vu qu'on est aprs le dbat, je note quand mme, pauvre DonQuiche, que ton poulain t'a contredit sur la Burqua, les piscines, et l'migraton...  ::aie::  Alors racolage lectoraliste vers le FN ou prise en compte des reponsabilits d'un Chef d'Etat ???

----------


## minnesota

http://vidberg.blog.lemonde.fr/2012/...tion-de-style/

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Programme de Hollande (dput de Corze, plutt rural) : 
> * Rtablissement de la TIPP flottante et blocage des prix en attendant sa mise en place. 
> * Aides aux entreprises en zones rurales.
> * Zones de dveloppement conomiques rurales via des outils fiscaux, budgtaires et rglementaires.
> * Une part de l'pargne des banques devra tre consacre au financement de petits commerces en zones rurales.
> * Bouclier territorial pour que le dploiement des services publics se fasse de faon  garantir une dure maximale d'accs depuis tout point du territoire.
> * Soutien aux petites exploitations agricoles, notamment en direction du bio et de l'agriculture de proximit, et via les mesures ciblant les TPE-PME en gnral. Mesures spcifiques pour l'agriculture de montagne et d'Outre-mer.
> * R-instauration de la libert des agriculteurs de resemer leurs graines.
> * Garantie donne aux chasseurs sur le nombres de places qui leur seront rserves dans les instances de dcision et de concertation sur la biodiversit. Leve des moratoires sur certaines chasses.(.../...)


Sur le bio, je veux bien. Sur le reste, a va  contre-sens de l'histoire : multiplier les petites zones rurales isoles viables, c'est faire exploser les dpenses de carburant. Et,  long terme, paupriser encore plus les gens qu'on aura pouss  install dans des coins paums. Quand  la TIPP flottante, elle sert  masquer les couts rels de la vie  la campagne. Pouah. Il s'attaque au problme, certes, mais de la pire des manires. Et sans que a se voie(mais a, tu l'avais dj dit).

----------


## souviron34

@Minnesota : +1  ::roll:: 

Pour moi, en rsum :

Du de la pauvre qualit de fond de l'ensemble
Nous n'avons pas eu de projet de *soct*, juste une srie de projets de *mesures*
Des comportements de cour de rcr
Je suis navr (mais c'tait attendu et annonc) de l'hypocrisie de Hollande et PS quant  tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin aux problmes d'immigration/religion : on vote la rsolution sur la burqua mais pas la loi, et en plus on s'en vante.. Quel courage !!! On crit et on fait des manifs contre les camps de rtention, mais on les maintient... Quel courage !!!
Je suis navr du style de dclaration de prsidence de Hollande : "_moi je ferai pas comme l'autre, nanananre !!!_" (mais encore une fois c'tait annonc, vu l'anti-sarkozysme primaire qu'il y a eu depuis 5 ans)
Je suis navr des noms d'oiseau mis par Sarko  l'encontre de Hollande
Je suis navr de l'attitude de Sarko par rapport  DSK : pourquoi mentionner a ???
Je suis navr de l'attitude relativement content de soi de Sarko
Je suis navr du manque d'imagination, de vue  long terme, et de projet de Hollande

En gros, rsum par un internaute sur LCI :  

"Ce soir nous avons la confirmation : la droite exaspre et l'hypocrisie de la gauche navre 


Pour moi, c'est bien le point de fond :  la limite je prfre quelqu'un qui a le courage d'nerver, mais la franchise de dire ce qu'il fait,  quelqu'un qui nous prend tellement pour des c.ns qu'il passe son temps  oralement satisfaire sa base lectorale et pratiquement  ne pas suivre ce qu'il dit, mais o mme l il n'a pas le courage de ses opinions et se rtracte au dernier moment (l_es camps de rtention, la burqua, le nuclare_). Ce n'est  mon avis pas digne d'un (futur) Homme d'Etat..



J'ai d'ailleurs trouv assez dlectable pour un dirigeant socialiste que, quand il s'est agi de l'conomie et des retraites, les 2 exemples fournis par Hollande taient l'Allemagne et les USA, qui, comme on sait tous, sont des purs reprsentants d'une gouvernance socialiste, et avec les dcisions de qui le PS est en parfait accord !!!! (_en particulier sur les retraites, la rduction des fonctionnaires, le temps de travail, l'attitude des syndicats, l'attidude envers les entreprises et l'initiative prive, ce qui fait quand mme beaucoup_)  ::aie::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Tous mes copains maons ou plombiers du coin ont le dos cass  30 ans... J'ai boss quand j'tais jeune  Strafor (les placards mtalliques et bureaux mtalliques),  Strasbourg..  Chaque personne soulevait 15 tonnes par jour.. Et  l'atelier de peinture, une douche au White-Spirit chaque jour.. Tu crois qu' 60 ans ton esprance de vie est la mme que un cadre ou qu'un informaticien ou qu'un prof ??? Comme de plus tu gagnes moins, en gnral dentition, vue, et tat de sant gnral sont trs nettement infrieurs  ge gal..


Sauf que, aujourd'hui, un plombier ou un maon gagne bien sa vie, aussi bien que certains cadres. Ils meurent plus jeunes mais ce n'est pas une question de revenu. A contrario, une caissire de Leclerc ou un vendeur de Darty meurent-ils statistiquement plus jeune qu'un commercial bossant 50 heures par semaine ? Je serais curieux de connatre la corrlation exacte entre revenu et esprance de vie mais je souponne qu'elle est plus faible que tu le penses et surtout pas assez leve pour justifier ce que tu proposes.




> PArce qu'avoir une carte d'identi c'est un flicage gnralis ?? Contrler qui a un compte un banque ou qui reoit une allocation c'est un flicage gnralis ??? Nous n'avons pas les mmes notions de ce qu'est un flicage alors...


Demande aux banques de signaler les sans-papiers et ceux-ci n'ouvriront plus de comptes. Demande aux coles de rapporter les lves sans-papiers et ceux-ci ne seront plus scolariss et deviendront de futurs dlinquants analphabtes. Etcetera. Tu ne peux pas utiliser de fichiers : a fonctionne deux mois puis tout le monde s'en rend compte et il ne te reste plus que les effets pervers. Quant aux allocs, les sans-papiers ne peuvent en toucher que pour leurs enfants franais, alors  moins de mettre ces derniers  la DDASS et de les dclarer orphelins et adoptables...
Restent donc les solutions qui fonctionneraient : tu regroupes 5000 policiers  Saint-Denis, ils bouclent le quartier et ils ratissent le moindre appartement et la moindre cave, dfonant toutes les portes qui refuseront de s'ouvrir. a, a fonctionnerait. Mais les images seraient extrmement choquantes, il y aurait des dizaines de morts, y compris chez les policiers, et je ne suis pas sr que les lecteurs du FN apprcient les tmoignages des papies et mamies franais et blancs dont les policiers auront dfonc les portes avant de les maintenir  terre, flure de la hanche et gazage en prime.




> Mais qu'un Ukrainien, Malien, Canadien, Zimbabwen, Tchadien, ou autre prfre venir en douce ici plutt que de vivoter pauvrement dans sa campagne, o son village pouvait lui procurer  bouffer, sauf qu'il fallait travailler aux champs,  ou dans sa ville dans laquelle il faisait "un tout petit peu" de sous, en faisant mcano, porteur d'eau, ramasseur d'ordures, ou autre, j'appelle pas a de la survie..


Et ceux venus pour subvenir aux besoins de leurs familles ou au contraire ne plus tre une charge pour eux ? Je dis simplement que les assimiler  de la dlinquance relve de la propagande.




> PS : vu qu'on est aprs le dbat, je note quand mme, pauvre DonQuiche, que ton poulain t'a contredit sur la Burqua, les piscines, et l'migraton...  Alors racolage lectoraliste vers le FN ou prise en compte des reponsabilits d'un Chef d'Etat ???


Je n'ai pas encore regard le dbat, je te dirai. Mais je sais en tout cas que l'interdiction de la burqa relve de tout sauf de la responsabilit d'un chef dtat. Alors si les faits sont avrs, soit c'est du racolage nausabond, soit c'est de l'intolrance. Mais tant donn que je ne tiens pas mon "poulain", comme tu dis, en trs haute estime de toute faon...

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf que, aujourd'hui, un plombier ou un maon gagne bien sa vie, aussi bien que certains cadres.


1700 euros bruts pour travailler par +40 au fond d'une piscine ou par -10 dans la neige, ou par +5 dans la pluie, en portant des sacs de 35 kilos de ciment ou de 40kg de pltre, c'est sr que c'est vachement bien pay !!!!

Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ??????





> Ils meurent plus jeunes mais ce n'est pas une question de revenu.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit : j'ai dit qu'ils devraient profiter de 100% de leur salaire par rapport  celui qui gagne la mme chose assis sur une chaise dans un bureau,  qui on peut appliquer le barme/taux normal..





> A contrario, une caissire de Leclerc ou un vendeur de Darty meurent-ils statistiquement plus jeune qu'un commercial bossant 50 heures par semaine ?


Statistiquement, quel sera le niveau de vie de l'un par rapport  l'autre ??






> Demande aux banques de signaler les sans-papiers et ceux-ci n'ouvriront plus de comptes.


En quoi est-ce que a serait un mal ??? Si tu n'as pas de papier, comment pourrais-tu vouloir avoir un compte ???





> Demande aux coles de rapporter les lves sans-papiers et ceux-ci ne seront plus scolariss


Encore une fois, en quoi cela est-il un mal ???

Soit tu es lgal, soit tu ne l'es pas.. 

Si tu ne l'es pas, pourquoi la Rpublique devrait-elle fournir le service, pay par les contribuables, qu'elle fournit aux gens lgalement sur son territoire ??

Les enfants ne viennent pas tout seuls,  4 ou 6 ans, faire la traverse et le voyage par des passeurs... 

Donc arrtons de prendre des faux problmes..

Qu'il y ait un dlai maxi d'examen des demandes de 6 mois, oui, absolument... Mais justifier l'illgalit par les enfants est honteux... et populiste au pire sens du terme...





> Quant aux allocs, les sans-papiers ne peuvent en toucher que pour leurs enfants franais.


Et ?? Comment peut-on bien avoir des enfants Franais et avoir des allocations payes par le contribuable si tu es illgal ???





> Et ceux venus pour subvenir aux besoins de leurs familles ou au contraire ne plus tre une charge pour eux ?


Aucun problme, si ils font , comme les autres, leur demande...

Sinon, comme je l'ai dit, il y en a 6.5 milliards dans le monde comme eux..



Je crois que le problme de fond, c'est que pour vous l'Etat c'est une entit abstraite, que son argent est abstrait... Mais l'argent de l'Etat vient des contribuables et des impts !!!

Donc, que ce soit subventions, aides  l'embauche, allocations, systme de sant, ducation, routes, nergie, recherche, tout cela est pay PAR les contribuables..

Alors, que ce soit les contrles sur la bonne utilisation des subventions par les entreprises, qu'elles soient du CAC40 ou non, ou que ce soit le contrle de la bonne utilisation des fonds publics pour l'intgration des migrs lgaux et le contrle des illgaux  ou la sant, c'est du pareil au mme : il n'y a pas de "gnration spontane" de l'argent... Et mme si on l'appelle "argent public", il est purement priv dans la mesure o c'est chacun d'entre nous qui le donne..

Si ce concept est assimil, on pourra enfin parler normalement des problmes divers, et de la meilleure manire de les rgler..

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai d'ailleurs trouv assez dlectable pour un dirigeant socialiste que, quand il s'est agi de l'conomie et des retraites, les 2 exemples fournis par Hollande taient l'Allemagne et les USA, qui, comme on sait tous, sont des purs reprsentants d'une gouvernance socialiste, et avec les dcisions de qui le PS est en parfait accord !!!! (_en particulier sur les retraites, la rduction des fonctionnaires, le temps de travail, l'attitude des syndicats, l'attidude envers les entreprises et l'initiative prive, ce qui fait quand mme beaucoup_)


Pure hypocrisie des tenants de l'UMP et de la droite franaise : voter PS ce n'est absolument pas voter socialiste (au sens historique du terme).
Sachant qu'en plus Hollande est  la droite du PS, on se demande pourquoi tant de mdia en France l'ont soutenu...

On dirait que vous dcouvrez que Hollande n'a de gauche que le nom...

Aujourd'hui les gens de droite "raisonnables" devraient voter Hollande, c'est tout benef pour eux : une politique de "gauche" plus que modre et l'assurance  75% (sauf miracle conomique au niveau mondial, peu probable  mon avis) d'une alternance dans 5 ans. Si cette frange de l'lectorat avait eu une raction moins pidermique et plus rflchie, au premier tour, l'lection serait dj joue et on nous aurait pargn la comdie de ces dernires semaines (j'entends par l que le clan Sarko ce serait probablement moins dbattu et on aurait vit la campagne d'insultes et mensonges en tout genre).

----------


## Marco46

> Sur le bio, je veux bien. Sur le reste, a va  contre-sens de l'histoire : multiplier les petites zones rurales isoles viables, c'est faire exploser les dpenses de carburant. Et,  long terme, paupriser encore plus les gens qu'on aura pouss  install dans des coins paums. Quand  la TIPP flottante, elle sert  masquer les couts rels de la vie  la campagne. Pouah. Il s'attaque au problme, certes, mais de la pire des manires. Et sans que a se voie(mais a, tu l'avais dj dit).


Au contraire, c'est se prparer  un futur avec un carburant moins disponible et  un prix exorbitant puis  plus du tout. Rien ne dit que nos chercheurs/ingnieurs trouveront un substitut viable pour les vhicules. Rien. Je vous rappelle que le pic/plateau de production de ptrole a peut tre t dj atteint et le sera au mieux d'ici 10 ans. Aprs cette priode toutes les conomies du monde vont dvisser  l'exception des producteurs, et encore.

L'avenir c'est un maximum de zones rurales en autonomie nergtique et alimentaire, des transports en commun partout pour relier les villes entre elles, zro voitures individuelles, un rseau de fibre optique partout pour avoir une conomie des services solide, un investissement massif dans les logements (isolation, toilettes sches, production nergtique domestique mme partielle, .... tout ce qui peut aider, il faut gratter partout ...) bref un amnagement du territoire tenant compte de la future contraction du monde, qui sera malheureusement trs brutale ds lors que les champs d'Arabie Saoudite vont pricliter.

Si l'histoire  un sens, c'est malheureusement celui-ci, a pourrait tre heureux si les choses taient pris en main  temps mais a ne semble pas le cas.

----------


## Marco46

> 1700 euros bruts pour travailler par +40 au fond d'une piscine ou par -10 dans la neige, ou par +5 dans la pluie, en portant des sacs de 35 kilos de ciment ou de 40kg de pltre, c'est sr que c'est vachement bien pay !!!!


Pour m'tre occup d'un logiciel de paye dans les BTP je peux te dire qu'un maon avec un tout petit peu d'xp a gagne beaucoup plus que a. Au strict minimum c'est 24KE avec au taquet de jours de rcup.

Le salaire que tu donnes est celui d'un dbutant mais rien qu'au bout de 3/4 ans a monte vite. Et ils ont plein de primes.

----------


## souviron34

> Aujourd'hui les gens de droite "raisonnables" devraient voter Hollande, c'est tout benef pour eux : une politique de "gauche" plus que modre et l'assurance  75% (sauf miracle conomique au niveau mondial, peu probable  mon avis) d'une alternance dans 5 ans.


Je suis (malheureusement) assez d'accord avec toi ...

On a les lus qu'on mrite...

C'est pour a que je me tte encore (quoique) : si je vote Hollande, je suis certain que Sarko ou son quivalent repasse dans 5 ans... Et en plus, la gauche qui a utilis l'anti-sarko primaire ne pourra rien dire, que ce soit sur les camps, la burqua, le maintien de la rforme des retraites, des universits, etc etc.. 

Sauf que d'une part  mon avis on va tellement creuser la dette qu'on ne pourra plus s'en sortir, et que le suivant devra faire les mmes choix douloureux qui ont amen  la rforme "brutale" des retraites alors que cela faisait 25 ans que c'tait crit, mais d'autre part on va aussi renforcer le FN, et ne faire que alimenter cette auto-satisfaction puante  court-terme - et donc cette future bullition lorsque finalement quelqu'un aura les c.uiles de prendre des dcisions qui fchent et faire admettre que la France n'est plus dans la priode des "30 glorieuses"...

Je pense qu'il faut quelqu'un de courageux...


Comme je disais, au Canada a a t Chrtien, un Libral (donc de gauche) qui a redress l'conomie et annihil la dette, en sabrant dans les dpenses courantes pendant 7 ans, avant de reprendre une fois qu'il n'y avait plus de dettes..

Mais je ne vois pas l'ombre du dbut d'un tel courage politique...

----------


## souviron34

> Au contraire, c'est se prparer  un futur avec un carburant moins disponible et  un prix exorbitant puis  plus du tout.


On prpare donc les esprits  un prix exorbitant en le baissant artificiellement pendant quelques mois/annes ???

Etrange moyen pdagogique....

----------


## Marco46

> On prpare donc les esprits  un prix exorbitant en le baissant artificiellement pendant quelques mois/annes ???
> 
> Etrange moyen pdagogique....


Je parlais des zones rurales, pour la TIPP je suis bien videmment d'accord avec toi !

----------


## DonQuiche

> 1700 euros bruts pour travailler par +40 au fond d'une piscine ou par -10 dans la neige, ou par +5 dans la pluie, en portant des sacs de 35 kilos de ciment ou de 40kg de pltre, c'est sr que c'est vachement bien pay !!!!


Un maon qualifi et un plombier qualifi ont le mme salaire mdian : 1700 par moi. Sauf que a c'est pour les employs. La moiti des plombiers salaris a moins de 35 ans pour la simple raison qu'aprs cela ils se mettent  leur compte et gagnent beaucoup plus. Certes ils ne sont plus aux 35h mais les cadres non plus. Ne me fais pas dire ce que je ne dis pas : je prfre tre dv que maon et les maons meurent plus jeunes. Mais concernant la seule question que tu avais souleve, l'hypothse d'une corrlation forte entre revenu et esprance de vie, a tombe  l'eau.




> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit : j'ai dit qu'ils devraient profiter de 100% de leur salaire par rapport  celui qui gagne la mme chose assis sur une chaise dans un bureau,  qui on peut appliquer le barme/taux normal..
> [...]
> Statistiquement, quel sera le niveau de vie de l'un par rapport  l'autre ??


Ton argument pour une prquation dans le rgime des retraites tait une esprance de vie plus rduite pour les bas salaires. Si tu viens de changer cet argument en faveur d'une indemnit pour pnibilit une fois arriv  la retraite, merci de me prvenir.




> En quoi est-ce que a serait un mal ??? Si tu n'as pas de papier, comment pourrais-tu vouloir avoir un compte ???


Parce que ces sans-papiers auront quand mme un boulot et que tu vas les voir se trimballer et dtenir de grosses sommes en liquide. Ce qui va gnrer des opportunits criminelles et donc de la dlinquance, voir l'exemple des quartiers chinois  Paris. Et comme ces dlinquants ne se contenteront pas que des sans-papiers mais toucheront tout le quartier et ceux avoisinants, ce sera un problme.




> Encore une fois, en quoi cela est-il un mal ???


Parce que ces gamins qui n'auront pas t scolariss vont russir  rester mais seront analphabtes et parleront mal franais. Une fois adultes la seule possibilit de carrire pour eux sera dans la dlinquance et le crime. Ce qui nous retombera sur le coin du nez sans avoir permis d'expulser un seul sans-papier.




> Soit tu es lgal, soit tu ne l'es pas.. Si tu ne l'es pas, pourquoi la Rpublique devrait-elle fournir le service, pay par les contribuables, qu'elle fournit aux gens lgalement sur son territoire ??


Parce que c'est dans notre intrt, comme j'essaye de te l'expliquer. Parce que si une population vit parmi nous avec des gamins non-scolariss, sans accs aux soins, sans accs  la scurit, il n'est pas ncessaire d'tre un gnie pour comprendre que a va nous retomber sur le coin du nez et nous coter trs cher, et ce ne sera pas agrable du tout. Et comme l'opration n'aura pas permis d'expulser un seul sans-papier passs les deux premiers mois, tu n'as que des inconvnients.




> Les enfants ne viennent pas tout seuls,  4 ou 6 ans, faire la traverse et le voyage par des passeurs...


Mais bien sr que derrire un gamin sans-papier il y a un parent sans-papier, le problme n'est pas l. Le problme est que si demain les coles doivent signaler les mmes sans-papiers, les parents sans-papiers ne les scolariseront pas. Et je ne justifie rien du tout par un appel  l'innocence enfantine ou je ne sais quoi, tu m'as compris de travers, le raisonnement que j'expose ici est trs pragmatique sur ce point.




> Et ?? Comment peut-on bien avoir des enfants Franais et avoir des allocations payes par le contribuable si tu es illgal ???


Un jour un homme rencontre une femme, l'un des deux est sans-papiers, un enfant nat, il est franais. C'est le seul cas o un sans-papier peut toucher des allocs.




> Je crois que le problme de fond, c'est que pour vous l'Etat c'est une entit abstraite, que son argent est abstrait... Mais l'argent de l'Etat vient des contribuables et des impts !!!


Sans blague ?! Comme si les impts ne suffisaient pas  me le rappeler. Nous sommes tous contribuables ici.




> Alors, que ce soit les contrles sur la bonne utilisation des subventions par les entreprises, qu'elles soient du CAC40 ou non, ou que ce soit le contrle de la bonne utilisation des fonds publics pour l'intgration des migrs lgaux et le contrle des illgaux  ou la sant, c'est du pareil au mme : il n'y a pas de "gnration spontane" de l'argent... Et mme si on l'appelle "argent public", il est purement priv dans la mesure o c'est chacun d'entre nous qui le donne..


Tu prends le problme  l'envers.
Je ne te dis pas : nous devons soigner et duquer ces sans-papiers parce que c'est bien.
Je te dis : si tu ne le fais pas, a nous cotera trs cher et les consquences nous empoisonneront l'existence. Un vrai nid  criminalit et pidmies. Et tes mesures n'auront pas permis d'expulser un seul sans-papier pass les deux premiers mois.
Je ne fais pas appel  la morale ici, mme si je n'en pense pas moins.


EDIT : Comparaisons des cots:
* Trois annes de maternelle : 12k
* Cinq annes d'enseignement primaire : 27k
* Quatre annes de collge : 32k
* Trois annes de lyce : 30k
* Une anne de prison : 36k
Ajoutez  cela le fait qu'un criminel dtruit de la valeur alors qu'un employ en cre. Alors, scolarisation ou pas ?

----------


## souviron34

> Je te dis : si tu ne le fais pas, a nous cotera trs cher et les consquences nous empoisonneront l'existence. Un vrai nid  criminalit et pidmies. Et tes mesures n'auront pas permis d'expulser un seul sans-papier pass les deux premiers mois.
> Je ne fais pas appel  la morale ici, mme si je n'en pense pas moins.


Bizarre...

Je suis citoyen d'un pays d'migrants, qui contrle strictement et renvoie chez eux les illgaux... ou leur donne des papiers si l'"examen de passage" est russi..

Je ne vois pas de super-criminalit ni de super-cots lis  a...

La super-crimininalit vient des Hells Angels et, dans les 20 dernires annes, des mafias russes ou ukrianiennes faites de gens migrs tout  fait lgalement...

PS: il renvoie d'ailleurs tout aussi immdiatement les criminels de gierre nazi dcouverts, mme si cela fait 60 ans qu'ils y vivent, et que leurs enfants, petits-enfants, ou arrire-petits-enfants sont canadiens, scolariss, et travaillant.. Une fois la dcision de justice prise, la personne  24h pour partir... Et on s'assure qu'ul est bien dans l'avion... Et je ne crois pas qu'on puisse considrer le Canada comme un pays fasciste...

PPS : en fait, tu fais preuve d'un certain racisme : tu assumes que si un enfant "tranger" n'est pas laiss clandestin, il va devenir criminel ou il va propager des maladies... parce qu'il voudra rester dans la clandestinit... Moi je dis le contraire : si on dcouvre un clandestin, soit on lui donne des papiers si on voit qu'il peut s'intgrer et que a rentre dans le quota annuel d'migration, soit il repart chez lui..

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je suis citoyen d'un pays d'migrants, qui contrle strictement et renvoie chez eux les illgaux... ou leur donne des papiers si l'"examen de passage" est russi.. Je ne vois pas de super-criminalit ni de super-cots lis  a...


Nous parlons des sans-papiers qu'on ne parvient pas  dcouvrir, pas du renvoi de ceux qui sont dj identifis, suis le fil de la discussion s'il te plat : tu proposais des mesures pour dbusquer les sans-papiers (croisement des fichiers des banques, etc), je t'ai montr qu'elles ne permettront pas de les trouver et qu'elles gnreront des consquences ngatives et coteuses.




> PPS : en fait, tu fais preuve d'un certain racisme : tu assumes que si un enfant "tranger" n'est pas laiss clandestin, il va devenir criminel ou il va propager des maladies... parce qu'il voudra rester dans la clandestinit...


Ce n'est pas spcifique aux trangers. Si tu ne scolarises pas un mme, il y a de bonnes chances qu'il finisse dlinquant ou criminel. Si des individus sont laisss hors de tout circuit mdical ils vont devenir des foyers infectieux.

----------


## souviron34

> *Nous parlons des sans-papiers qu'on ne parvient pas  dcouvrir*, pas du renvoi de ceux qui sont dj identifis, suis le fil de la discussion s'il te plat : tu proposais des mesures pour dbusquer les sans-papiers (croisement des fichiers des banques, etc), je t'ai montr qu'elles taient ne permettront pas de les trouver et qu'elles gnreront des consquences ngatives et coteuses.


Euh.. je suis parfaitement le fil :




> Demande aux banques de signaler les sans-papiers et ceux-ci n'ouvriront plus de comptes. Demande aux coles de rapporter les lves sans-papiers et ceux-ci ne seront plus scolariss et deviendront de futurs dlinquants analphabtes





> Parce que ces sans-papiers auront quand mme un boulot et que tu vas les voir se trimballer et dtenir de grosses sommes en liquide


C'est sr que si on cherche pas  les dcouvrir on ne les trouvera pas .. ou alors par hasard..

Mais je r-itre que si un "sans-papiers" a un compte en banque, il n'est plus sans papier : il a un compte.. Et on devrait donc pouvoir vrifier si il est lgitime ou non..

De mme, si un enfant "sans-papier" veut aller  l'cole, ses parents doivent bien founir quelques informations, non ??? On arrive pas comme a et on s'assied dans une salle de classe, si ????

Enfin, si on a un "boulot", c'est bien qu'on a un employeur... Alors,  part les ateliers clandestins, je ne vois pas en quoi un employeur "lgal" ne saurait pas (_et il le sait, puisque justement on entend souvent parler  de l'exploitation des sans-papiers_), et que donc un contrle sur les employeurs permettrait de trouver..

C'est l que je pige pas l'attitude : favoriser la clandestinit, c'est favoriser l'exploitation, la prcarit, et les conditions de vie dplorables... Ce qui me semble aller  l'encontre de tes (et nos) aspirations....

Si on en trouve 1, on examine son cas et on prend une dcision : on lui donne des papiers ou il repart. 

Mais vouloir viter le problme (_de la dcision, qui, n'est pas facile  prendre_) en le mettant sous le tapis ne fait que favoriser l'exploitation de ces malheureux en leur laissant croire qu'un  jour peut-tre.... mais en attendant, vivez comme de la m.rde..

a rejoint ce que je disais sur les bidonvilles : l'accroissement phnomnal de la taille des bidonvilles un peu partout dans le monde et l'exode rural inhrent est d au leurre que en ville on aura du boulot et on vivra mieux.. 

Laisser les clandestins dans l'illusion qu'ils vivront mieux est comme ce mirage des bidonvilles.. avec les mmes consquences.. (_y compris ruralement, o il n'y a plus personne pour travailler la terre dans leur pays d'origine_)


En fait, ne pas accepter qu'il y a des dcisions  prendre c'est de la lchet, ce n'est pas du courage.. C'est se comporter comme un enfant et non un adulte...  Pratiquement aucune dcision n'est facile.. Dans ce genre de cas, comme pour la mise en dtention d'une personne, par exemple, on a la vie d'une personne entre les mains.. Mais c'est ainsi .. Le nier est absurde et puril.. et reculer le moment de la dcision est tout aussi puril..

----------


## DonQuiche

Le sans-papier ouvre un compte parce qu'il sait que les banques ne signalent pas si le dtenteur est sans-papier ou non. Si elles le faisaient, ils n'ouvriraient plus de comptes.

Quant  inscrire son gamin  l'cole... Disons simplement que ltat a depuis longtemps compris qu'il tait dans son intrt que mme les sans-papiers puissent s'intgrer, pour les raisons que j'ai expliques. Donc non seulement tu peux inscrire ton gamin sans carte de sjour mais tu peux mme payer tes impts en tant sans-papier ! Et beaucoup le font car ils esprent un jour demander une rgularisation. Donc l'Etat pourrait dj consulter ces fichiers. Mais il ne le fait pas car il sait pertinemment que si on pourrait ainsi rafler tout de suite quelques dizaines de milliers de sans-papiers, ce serait contre-productif sur le long terme puisque les nouveaux cesseraient simplement de payer leurs impts.

Quant aux employeurs, ils sont tenus d'exiger une pice d'identit ou de sjour attestant du droit de travailler, pas de savoir reconnatre si le document est valable. On pourrait bien sr contraindre l'employeur  transmettre ces documents mais rebelote : dans un tel cas la solution sera de ne pas dclarer ces employs, donc de frauder l'URSSAF. Encore une fois, en voulant faire la chasse aux sans-papiers tu auras mis un systme qui aura fonctionn deux semaines avant de ne plus produire que des effets pervers.

En somme : oui, il serait trs facile de croiser les fichiers, quitte  modifier certaines lois, pour y identifier tous les sans-papiers. Sauf que dans un tel cas les nouveaux sans-papiers feront en sorte de ne pas se trouver dans ces fichiers, quitte  ne pas scolariser leurs mmes,  ne pas payer d'impts, etc. Et les employeurs aujourd'hui dans le gris auront alors  choisir entre la totale lgalit ou la fraude et pure et simple. Le moindre mal est obtenu en fermant les yeux. Ce n'est pas de la lchet, c'est du pragmatisme dans l'intrt gnral.

EDIT. J'avais oubli de rpondre sur l'intrt du sans-papier lui-mme et l'aspect moral :
* D'abord le fait est que le sans-papier peut lgitimement esprer une rgularisation, puisque celles-ci sont possibles aprs plusieurs annes de rsidence. 
* En attendant, sa situation en France est tout de mme prfrable  celle qu'il avait dans son pays d'origine, ou alors il reste l pour sa famille, ou parce que ses liens sont dsormais ici. La perspective d'une rgularisation n'est qu'une lointaine cerise sur le gteau.

----------


## souviron34

> . Le moindre mal est obtenu en fermant les yeux. Ce n'est pas de la lchet, c'est du pragmatisme dans l'intrt gnral.


Je ne le crois absolument pas....

Mais bon..

Le temps montrera qui a raison ou tort...


Mais, vu que j'ai l'ge que j'ai, je n'entend parler rellement de ce problme que depuis le dbut des annes 90, et mme le milieu : en 1996 avec l'vacuation de l'glise Saint-Bernard...

Cela fait donc maintenant 16 ans...

C'est tout.. 

Avant, la seule clandestinit supporte tait celle des turcs dans les ateleirs de haute couture... Avec la mme hypocrisie d'ailleurs, o la droite les laissaient, et la gauche hurlait au loup en disant qu'ils taient sous-pays, ce qui tait vrai par rapport aux Franais, mais entirement faux par rapport  la Turquie... 

Bref, je pense profondment que c'est de l'hypocrisie et de la lchet.. et de la "bonne conscience" mal applique... comme dans d'autres domaines.. (_c'est d'ailleurs trange de retrouver des anti-clricaux virulents soutenir une action d'glise_)...


Mais bon ainsi va la France... 45 ans pour faire entrer la Guerre d'Algrie dans les livres d'histoire.. 60 ans pour admettre qu'il y avait des rsistants allemands... ou que il n'y avait pas 40 millions de rsistants en France..

----------


## unknow0

> Mais je r-itre que si un "sans-papiers" a un compte en banque, il n'est plus sans papier : il a un compte.. Et on devrait donc pouvoir vrifier si il est lgitime ou non..


ho mon dieu il me faut la nationalit suisse pour avoir un compte en suisse? oO
damn il faudra que je rsilie mon compte paypal vu que je ne suis pas luxembourgeois ....

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je ne le crois absolument pas....


En fait, la vraie question est : crois-tu que si l'on se mettait  croiser les fichiers les sans-papiers continueraient  se faire ficher (i.e.  ouvrir des comptes,  scolariser les enfants, etc) ? Si la rponse est non, alors nous n'avons pas le choix. Et mon opinion est effectivement que nous ne l'avons pas.

----------


## souviron34

> ho mon dieu il me faut la nationalit suisse pour avoir un compte en suisse? oO
> damn il faudra que je rsilie mon compte paypal vu que je ne suis pas luxembourgeois ....


t'es c.n ou quoi ???

Si tu veux ouvrir un compte en Suisse, on te demandera des papiers , pas de nationalit suisse, mais de TA nationalit/adresse/rsidence...

C'est tout ce que a dit..

Par dfinition, un clandestin NE PEUT PAS montrer quoi que ce soit comme a... Donc il achte (que ce soit sur place ou par le passeur) des faux papiers...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Par dfinition, un clandestin NE PEUT PAS montrer quoi que ce soit comme a... Donc il achte (que ce soit sur place ou par le passeur) des faux papiers...


Un faux titre de sjour  la rigueur, pas une fausse pice d'identit. Mais si tu veux ouvrir un compte bancaire en France en tant tranger, tu n'as besoin que de ton passeport (et la procuration de quelqu'un s'engageant  vider ton compte pour te le rapatrier en cas d'expulsion). Les banques ne demandent pas de titre de sjour. En fait le passeport est un titre suffisant pour presque toutes les dmarches.

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, la vraie question est : crois-tu que si l'on se mettait  croiser les fichiers les sans-papiers continueraient  se faire ficher (i.e.  ouvrir des comptes,  scolariser les enfants, etc) ? Si la rponse est non, alors nous n'avons pas le choix. Et mon opinion est effectivement que nous ne l'avons pas.


Non, la vrae question est : crois-tu que si l'on se mettait  contrler et renvoyer (ou non) les sans-papiers contrls il y en aurait autant qui tentent leur chance ??

Mon opinion est que nous avons le choix, et que si on le faisait il y en aurait nettement moiins, et que du coup le problme se rsoudrait tout seul petit  petit...



PS: en ce qui conerne les entreprises, pourquoi le btiment emploie-t-il plus de sans-papiers que les autres ? parce que nos gouvernements successifs ont martel que les travaux manuels taient indignes, et que si ce ntait pas des pauvres migrs aucun jeune franais ne voudrait travailler dans la btiment.. Alors la solution est-elle de continuer, tout en ayant un chmage historiquement haut des jeunes, ou d'inverser la tenance, et de faire que des jeunes d'ici ne soient pas au chmage pendant que des migrs lgau peuvent rentrer ???

----------


## souviron34

> Un faux titre de sjour  la rigueur, pas une fausse pice d'identit. Mais si tu veux ouvrir un compte bancaire en France en tant tranger, tu n'as besoin que de ton passeport (et la procuration de quelqu'un s'engageant  vider ton compte pour te le rapatrier en cas d'expulsion). Les banques ne demandent pas de titre de sjour. En fait le passeport est un titre suffisant pour presque toutes les dmarches.


Et le fait de dposer tous les mois ou tous les 15 jours 700 euros pendant X mois d'affile est le signe d'un boulot... Si donc on voit qu'il n'y a eu que prsentation d'un seul passeport et qu'il y a ces conditions, on peut enquter..


Par exemple, si demain matin je retourne au Canada, et au Qubec en particulier, bien que citoyen canadien je ne serais pas rembours  100% par la Caisse d'Assurance-maladie, parce que j'aurais effectu un sjour de plus d'un an  l'extrieur... Cela me prendra 1 an 1/2 pour retrouver tout... parce qu'ils ont le droit d'enquter sur par exemple mes retraits au guichet : 1 an de retrait en France et 0 au Qubec indique que je ne suis pas rsident... 

Autant ce n'est pas important pour le passeport (je suis canadien, que je sois ici ou ailleurs) autant pour toucher les prestations il faut que je sois rsident...

D'ailleurs, dans l'avion, on te remet un papier  prsenter  la police des Frontires demandant quand tu es parti, sur quel vol, et quand tu rentres, et on calcule combien de temps tu es sorti (_ce qui par exemple est pris en compte pour les 3 ans de rsidence avant de pouvoir demander la citoyennet, et augmente les 3 ans d'autant_)

----------


## DonQuiche

> Non, la vrae question est : crois-tu que si l'on se mettait  contrler et renvoyer (ou non) les sans-papiers contrls il y en aurait autant qui tentent leur chance ??


Tu vas faire un coup une fois mais a ne va fonctionner que cette fois-l puisque aprs cela les nouveaux sans-papiers ne se feront plus ficher. Immdiatement aprs cela tu vas effectivement avoir une baisse de l'immigration mais ce ne sera que temporaire. Un an plus tard tout sera revenu  la "normal".

S'il y avait un moyen efficace de trouver davantage de sans-papiers, je serais effectivement favorable  ce qu'il appartienne  ltat de trancher si oui ou non la personne peut rester. Sauf que je n'en vois aucun.




> Et le fait de dposer tous les mois ou tous les 15 jours 700 euros pendant X mois d'affile est le signe d'un boulot... Si donc on voit qu'il n'y a eu que prsentation d'un seul passeport et qu'il y a ces conditions, on peut enquter..


Le problme n'est pas d'identifier les gens fichs, le problme est qu'ils ne resteront pas fichs si tu commences  contrler.




> PS: en ce qui conerne les entreprises, pourquoi le btiment emploie-t-il plus de sans-papiers que les autres ? parce que nos gouvernements successifs ont martel que les travaux manuels taient indignes, et que si ce ntait pas des pauvres migrs aucun jeune franais ne voudrait travailler dans la btiment.. Alors la solution est-elle de continuer, tout en ayant un chmage historiquement haut des jeunes, ou d'inverser la tenance, et de faire que des jeunes d'ici ne soient pas au chmage pendant que des migrs lgau peuvent rentrer ???


Je ne crois vraiment pas que ce soit un problme d'image indigne gnre par les gouvernements mais plutt une image de pnibilit et de bas salaires bien relle. Donc il faudrait rsoudre les deux bouts du problme et je ne vois pas comment :
* Russir  expulser davantage de sans-papiers OU les rendre moins attractifs que les travailleurs franais qui ne veulent pas faire ce boulot. SI c'tait simple, a se saurait.
* Convaincre les travailleurs franais de faire ce boulot. Ou les y forcer mais les entreprises voient a d'un mauvais il : un travailleur qui n'accepte le poste que sous une pression externe est en gnral peu productif.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Les banques ne demandent pas de titre de sjour.


Dans la mesure o on peut ouvrir un compre sans tre rsident, on voit difficilement pour quelle raison elles le demanderaient.

En revanche, une volont politique de pnaliser sverement les entreprises employant (directement ou via sous-traitance) des clandos serait nettement plus efficace.

----------


## DonQuiche

> En revanche, une volont politique de pnaliser sverement les entreprises employant (directement ou via sous-traitance) des clandos serait nettement plus efficace.


Sans aucun doute. Mais trouverait-elle le personnel dont elles ont besoin ? Beaucoup de postes qualifis sont pourvus par des clandestins et ils ne sont pas interchangeables avec le premier type venu.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne crois vraiment pas que ce soit un problme d'image indigne gnre par les gouvernements mais plutt une *image de* pnibilit et de *bas salaires bien relle*.


Faudrait savoir.. Tu m'as dit tout  l'heure que les maons taient aussi bien pays que certains cadres  ::aie::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Faudrait savoir.. Tu m'as dit tout  l'heure que les maons taient aussi bien pays que certains cadres


Qualifis ou pas qualifis, telle est la question. Cela dit nous parlons des maons et des plombiers, je connais surtout les plombiers, beaucoup moins les maons (je n'ai qu'un exemple dans mes relations).

----------


## souviron34

> Beaucoup de postes qualifis sont pourvus par des clandestins et ils ne sont pas interchangeables avec le premier type venu.


Et ??

Pourquoi un jeune franais ne pourrait-il pas tre qualifi dans un mtier manuel ????

----------


## unknow0

> Par dfinition, un clandestin NE PEUT PAS montrer quoi que ce soit comme a... Donc il achte (que ce soit sur place ou par le passeur) des faux papiers...


t'es c.n ou quoi? Il peu montrer les papiers de son pays d'origine je vois pas en quoi sa gnerais la banque ou lui mme ....




> En revanche, une volont politique de pnaliser sverement les entreprises employant (directement ou via sous-traitance) des clandos serait nettement plus efficace.


deja sa sa me parais bien plus raliste et sain.

----------


## souviron34

> beaucoup moins les maons (je n'ai qu'un exemple dans mes relations).


Moi j'en ai 4 comme voisins  ::):

----------


## DonQuiche

> Et ??
> 
> Pourquoi un jeune franais ne pourrait-il pas tre qualifi dans un mtier manuel ????


Si tu le formes et qu'il souhaite l'tre, il le sera. Ce qui nous ramne au sujet des possibilits de formation continue et autres formations pour adultes (via l'ANPE ou non), un des gros points faibles de la France. Et pas facile puisque certaines formations ncessitent plusieurs annes.

EDIT : Cela dit le maon que je connais vit bien en travaillant 20  30 semaines par an  son compte.

----------


## souviron34

> t'es c.n ou quoi? Il peu montrer les papiers de son pays d'origine je vois pas en quoi sa gnerais la banque ou lui mme ....


et je te signale que c'est exactement ce que je disais, et que ton intervention disait le contraire...

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu le formes et qu'il souhaite l'tre, il le sera. Ce qui nous ramne au sujet des possibilits de formation continue et autres formations pour adultes (via l'ANPE ou non), un des gros points faibles de la France. Et pas facile puisque certaines formations ncessitent plusieurs annes.


Et donc on en revient au point qu'on n'a pas voulu former des gens du batiment qualifis....

Ce qu'on disait avec _fcharton_ quelques pages plus haut...

La solution n'est donc pas dans le fait d'riger la clandestinit en valeur, mais d'abandonner le diplme et les tudes suprieures comme valeur...

Et l on peut commencer  parler solutions...

Et que, au fur et  meure de la "production" de jeunes qualifs, il faudra obliger les entreprises  ne plus prendre de clandestins, et donc renvoyer les clandestins chez eux...

CQFD.


EDIT:  propos de ton EDIT.. Mes voisins travaillent en 35 et 39h, salaris, en ne gagnant pas franchement bien leur vie... Unmaon n'est pas par dfaut un artisan : c'est par dfaut un salari...

----------


## unknow0

> et je te signale que c'est exactement ce que je disais, et que ton intervention disait le contraire...


oupla ma faute j'ai mal interprter tes phrases d'avans :s

et donc pour savoir si c'est un clandestin on pas, tu va devoir regarder tous les achat/retrait du TOUS les comptes des non autoriser sur le territoire de TOUTES les banques pour savoir si ils rsident ou non ici ou pas.

je suis pas sur que les banques autorise se genre de chose sans contrepartie, de plus comme le dis DonQuiche une fois que cela se saura les migrs clandestin n'utiliseront plus les banque franaise donc sa sera de l'argent jeter par les fentre ... ><

----------


## souviron34

> une fois que cela se saura les migrs clandestin n'utiliseront plus les banque franaise donc sa sera de l'argent jeter par les fentre ... ><


Un peu dur, si t'es employ  Clermont-Ferrand ou  Tulle d'aller dposer 700 euros de liquide tous les 15 jours dans une banque trangre... en Espagne, Luxembourg, ou Belgique. Non ??


Et en dehors de a, tu crois pas que Western Union sert beaucoup  a, aujourdhui ???

----------


## Golgotha

Bonjour,

J'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir  regarder le dbat entre Mr. Hollande et Mr. Sarkozy. Je pense qu'il a t  la hauteur, tant sur le fond que sur la forme, Et j'en suis sorti plutt fiers en tant que Franais, car ce n'est pas dans tout les pays qu'on peux voir a. 

Les deux candidat ont gagn : Mr. Sarkozy devait toucher les lecteurs du FN, ce qu'il  fait sur plusieurs parties du dbat, Mr. Hollande devait montrer une stature prsidentiel forte et avoir l'air crdible, ce qui  t le cas.

Par ailleurs, Mr Sarkosy tant plac derrire au premier tour, il devait prendre plus de risque, ou au moins dstabiliser Mr Hollande pour inverser la tendance, ce qui n'a pas t le cas hier soir.

----------


## unknow0

> Un peu dur, si t'es employ  Clermont-Ferrand ou  Tulle d'aller dposer 700 euros de liquide tous les 15 jours dans une banque trangre... en Espagne, Luxembourg, ou Belgique. Non ??
> 
> 
> Et en dehors de a, tu crois pas que Western Union sert beaucoup  a, aujourdhui ???


pourquoi il servirais a ca aujourd'hui? les banque franaise son plus pratique et pas plus risquer.

mais si demain pour un clandestin ouvrir un compte en france = se fait expulser je pense qu'il utiliseront des alternative, genre pas de banque du tous ou banque trangre et donc chque/virement plutt que liquide.

quand un problme se pose on trouve des solution pour eux c'est pareil.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les sans papiers et la banque : 
http://www.gisti.org/doc/publication...rs/compte.html

Nul besoin d'etre en sjour rgulier pour ouvrir un compte.

Pour ce qui est du canada, souviron, j'avais entendu que le gouverneur avait refuser de parapher une loi il y a 4-5 ans, et que le gouvernement avait t dissout a peu pres dans ces eaux la aussi par le gouverneur gnral... Ca ne te dit rien ?(c'tait dans les arguments anti monarchie)
Par ailleur, la guerre de 14 a t dclar par la reine dAngleterre, le le canada tait oblig de suivre. Si il y a eu accord du parlement, c'tait pour lgitimer, pas plus (si on regarde la loi de l'poque). En revanche, en 1940, ils ont dcid eux mme de partir en guerre...

Sinon, j'aimerais que le 6 mai soit vite l, je commence a saturer...

----------


## MiaowZedong

*Sur les clandestins*: je pense que c'est quand mme une particularit Franaise. Je ne connais pas d'autre pays o il y a des groupes qui se constituent pour les aider, nu o la fermeture de camps _illgaux_ ferait un scandale. D'ailleurs, le film o on voit le "gentil" Franais apprendre  nager au clandestin pour qu'il tente la Manche, n'a pas exactement t bien accueilli en Angleterre. 

Sur le principe, je suis attach  la solidarit avec les plus dmunis, mais  l'chelle mondiale ils sont trop nombreux pour qu'un seul pays s'y attelle. D'autant plus que, malgr la rigueur et le faible taux d'endettement des pays pauvres (c'est vrai qu'ils auraient du mal  s'endetter"on ne prte qu'aux riches"), les budgets d'aide au developpement ne cessent d'augmenter. On ne peut pas vouloir aider le developpement des pays pauvres et en mme temps dire que leurs rsidents doivent avoir le droit de venir en Europe  la recherche d'une vie meilleure. 

Si on va accueillir les immigrs au nom de la solidarit, il me parait logique qu'on coupe les aides au developpementce ne serait pas forcment pire, quand on voit ce que certains pays en font ::aie:: 

Il faut bien sr renvoyer les clandestins dans leurs pays, pour le faire le plus efficacement possible il fautcomme toujourscombiner la carotte et le bton. S'il y a plein de travail pour les clandestins, autant vouloir arrter les mares; donc il faut voir  punir les entreprises qui les emploient, tout en developpant la formation dans ces secteurs. 

Pour rendre les mtiers pnibles plus attractifs, je ne vois pas d'autres solutions qu'une intervention gouvernementale; avec de nouvelles normes de  scurit et d'rgonomie de travail, et en favorisant l'investissement en de nouveaux outils (l'arme peut dplacer des sacs de sable avec des robots, pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire pareil avec les sacs de ciment?).

*Sur l'immigration en gnral:*

J'ai vu quelques phrases (la flemme de remonter le thread pour les citer) o certains d'entre vous disent en substance "Si seulement on intgrait les immigrs, tout serait mieux". Malheureusement, il ne suffit pas d'avoir la volont de le faire pour intgrer des gens d'un coup de baguette magique. 

L'intgration, c'est comme faire des enfants: il faut s'y mettre  deux.

Force est de constater que lorsque dans une cit de 5,000 habitants, il y a 4,500 migrationstanais, les migrationstanais n'auront aucune envie de s'intgrer. 

Ils se sentiront bien dans leur communaut homogne, ils sont assez nombreux pour tre endogammes, et la fiert des racines peut mme les conduire  garder une culture beaucoup plus traditionelle que celle de leurs compatriotes rests au pays.

On peut bien sr vouloir garder un multiculturalisme strict, reconnaitre le droit coutumier de chaque groupe d'immigrs, etc. Seule inquietude; a n'a jamis fonctionn sans conflit dans l'Histoire. Jamais. 

Quand je regarde mon pays, traditionellement plus multiculturel et moins assimilationiste que le votre, je vois que l'cosse sera probablement indpendante de mon vivant, le Pays de Galles prend de plus en plus d'autonomie, et l'Irlande du Nord n'est revenue  la normalit lgale et militaire que depuis 2007, aprs presque quarante ans de guerre de religion. Avant cela, l'Eire est devenue indpendante aprs une guerre en 1919-22 (et a connu une guerre civile dans la foule).

Sauf que l'cosse et le Pays de Galles sont de vritables pays, des rgion spares peuples de longue date par les cossais et les Gallois. S'ils veulent leur indpendance, pourquoi pas...

Mais que va-t-on faire lorsque l'on aura une situation comparable  celle de l'Ulster en Grande-Bretagne, avec les communauts Pakistanaises, Indiennes, Anglaises, Somaliennes, etc, etc qui vivent les unes sur les autres? Le scenario de l'Ulster se reproduira-t-il? Il faut avouer qu'il y a de quoi tre inquiet.

La France a ses traditions et a connu ses propres problmes (e.g. en Corse). Par contre, le risque courru  laisser se proliferer des communauts fermes, des ghettos, est semblable....

*Sur le Canada:*
@PMithrandir, cela doit dpendre de ce que tu appeles "parapher une loi", puisqu'il y a deux instruments lgislatifs (contrairement aux rpubliques, qui n'ont qu'un seul type de loi). Dans tout le Commonwealth, cela fait belle lurette que l'accord royal n'a pas t refus  un Acte de Parlement. Par contre, les gouvernements n'obtiennent pas forcment les Ordres en Conseil qu'ils demandent.

----------


## souviron34

> chque/virement plutt que liquide.


Chque, virement, c'est traable  :;):   surtout quand a part d'un srvice de paye d'une entreprise ..

Et les muvements d'argent internationaux sont surveills - ou pourraient l'tre..

Mme Western Union, qui est une passoire, est quand mme relativement contrle - sur dpt de plainte ou soupon de fraude pour l'instant...

----------


## unknow0

> Chque, virement, c'est traable   surtout quand a part d'un srvice de paye d'une entreprise ..
> 
> Et les muvements d'argent internationaux sont surveills - ou pourraient l'tre..
> 
> Mme Western Union, qui est une passoire, est quand mme relativement contrle - sur dpt de plainte ou soupon de fraude pour l'instant...


jamais dis que c'tait pas faisable, juste pas donns, encore les banque sont soumise a la loi franaise et ne peuvent donc refuser, par contre pour les banques trangres ...
dj c'est moyen niveau confidentialit "l'tat franais pie tout vos compte quand sa lui chante"

fin voila et encore une fois sa ne sera dans tous les cas pas gratuit. Au final le gain et minime, on expulsera un peu plus de clandestin, pour un cot relativement lev (estimation personnelle j'en convient)

autant rgl le problme a la base, pourquoi ils viennent? avoir un boulot pour avoir une meilleur vie? punir les entreprises qui les emplois de manire a rduire grandement l'envie de les employer = moins de travaille pour eux = moins d'envie de venir ici.
aprs je te l'accorde sa ne va pas rduire le flux migratoire immdiatement mais sur le long terme.

----------


## Bluedeep

> punir les entreprises qui les emplois de manire a rduire grandement l'envie de les employer = moins de travaille pour eux = moins d'envie de venir ici..


Entirement d'accord avec cela.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour rendre les mtiers pnibles plus attractifs, je ne vois pas d'autres solutions qu'une intervention gouvernementale; avec de nouvelles normes de  scurit et d'rgonomie de travail, et en favorisant l'investissement en de nouveaux outils (l'arme peut dplacer des sacs de sable avec des robots, pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire pareil avec les sacs de ciment?).


 ::):  quand il y a des risques d'inondations, les soldats mettent les sacs de sable  la main pour faire des digues...

Et je vois bien une nouvelle norme d'ergonomie disant "_on ne monte pas murs sous la pluie" ou "on ne carrle pas une piscine  +30_"

Vers chez moi, qui est pas mal au Sud et o il faid chaud l't, les botes ont simplement des heures d't, et dmarrent  6h le matin - voire 5h les jours de canicule...

Et honntement dans beaucoup de mtiers il y a des choses difficiles : le mec qui fait le taitement anti-termites, il passe sa journe ave des odeurs et des effluves de Xylophne.. Le peintre en btiment il passe sa journe avec des odeurs de peinture et de White-Spirit. Le vendangeur passe sa journe cass en 2, et le plombier aussi, avec en plus des positions tordues por ateindre les coudes ou les siphons.. Le ferrnonier travaille dans l'odeur de l'acier brlant et des escarbilles.. L'agriculteur travaille dans l'odeur du purin et des engrais.. Nous on passe des heures devant un cran.. L'htesse d'acceuil passe les 3/4 de sa journe debout, la ciasire du supermarch passe toute sa journe assise avec des gens bruyants et peu polis en moyenne devant elle...

Je pense plus prosaiquement et honntement que simplement le fait de dire "_c'est un travail, un travail ncessaire  la socit et qui fournit un salaire, et en plus on voit l'achvement de ce qu'on fait_" devrait suffir, avec le support et du systme ducatif et des parents..

Sinon, il n'y a srictement aucune raison que a ne reste pas attratif pour les autres, et pas attractif pour nous.. 

Car pourquoi les autres, sans ces trucs ergonomiques et autres, y viennent et le font ??

Non, c'est qu'en France on a tellement dvaloris les travaux manuels qu'on arrive  une situation horrible.. Que ce soit en Espagne ou en Italie, tu vois des belles jeunes femmes sur les bennes  ordure, sur les chantiers, dans les garages.. C'est bien entendu assez rcent et n'exitait pas avant les annes 90.. Mais a existe en grand nombre ..

Parce que gagner sa crote n'est pas honteux, au contraire...

Mais en France c'est honteux, quasiment, de gagner sa crote dans un mtier considr "sale"..  Et comme il y a un bon systme social, et que quand il n'y est plus papa-maman sont l, pourquoi s'en faire ???? D'ailleurs toute la polmique du milieu des annes 90 dbut 2000 sur les "petits boulots" me faisait gerber...

Qu'est-ce qu'un "petit boulot" sinon un boulot qui te donne  manger ??? Et c'est quand mme l'essentiel, dans la vie... rhaaaa  mais c'est pas le super-boulot  vie dans un bureau o papa-maman peuvent tre fiers de leur progniture.. 

Eh bien si... Moi je dis que si on redonnait la *fiert* d'tre autonome et de gagner sa vie, quel que soit le mtier, une grande partie des problmes diparatrait... Le rle des parents est quel leurs enfants soient forms  se dbrouiller seuls...   Se dbrouiller seul signifie manger... Et si c'est le cas, alors les parents peuvent tre fiers : leur progniture est capable d'affronter la vie...

----------


## Marco46

On dirait du Sarkozy ... C'est b ...

----------


## souviron34

Je sais pas.. Ce sont les valeurs canadiennes auxquelles je crois..

Et de pas mal de pays dans le monde..



Alors, que ce soit du Sarko ou du Mlenchon, du Marine ou du Poutou, je m'en tape si c'est vrai.. 

Justement, je n'ai pas d'oeillres pour affirmer qu'une ide est bonne ou pas..   ::):  

Si vous en avez et que toute bonne ide, parce qu'elle vient de quelqu'un de l'autre bord, est affuble du qualificatif "mauvaise", tant pis .. La France restera ternellement dans une alternance gauche/droite avec tous les 5 ans et pendant 5 ans des frustrs...

En attendant, ce que j'ai dis ci-dessus est purement de moi  ::):  je ne suis ni militant ni ne lis les tracts ou la propagande, de quelque bord que ce soit, et n'coute que en tant que "est-ce que a a du sens" les propositions d'un bord ou de l'autre..

J'essaye de faire marcher du bon sens.. Mais visiblement a manque beaucoup...

----------


## Marco46

> [...]
> 
> Eh bien si... Moi je dis que si on redonnait la *fiert* d'tre autonome et de gagner sa vie, quel que soit le mtier, une grande partie des problmes diparatrait... Le rle des parents est quel leurs enfants soient forms  se dbrouiller seuls...   Se dbrouiller seul signifie manger... Et si c'est le cas, alors les parents peuvent tre fiers : leur progniture est capable d'affronter la vie...


Ce genre de choses marchent avec 2 catgories de la population :

1/ Les enfants (bonbons, bons points, etc ...)
2/ Les militaires (Dcoration, mdailles, gloire, toussa, ...)

Et j'allais rajouter, avec les imbciles, mais j'ai dj cit les militaires  ::mrgreen::  (a c'tait pour parodier btement Desproges, je le pense mme pas).

Aprs la fiert d'tre utile, la valeur travail, l'esprit de sacrifice, etc .... C'est du gros baratin ... de droite. Les gens veulent tre rmunrs correctement pour pouvoir dgager un espace qui leur permettra d'exercer leur *libert* et donc *d'exister*.

Donc le meilleur remde aux problmes dont nous parlons, c'est certainement pas de fournir un ersatz psychologique mais de la monnaie sonnante et trbuchante et je suis bien d'accord avec Miaou sur ce point a implique une intervention des pouvoirs publics pour contraindre les plus riches  mieux partager et  investir dans tout ce qui soulagera les moins bien lotis.

C'est juste mon avis. A+

----------


## DonQuiche

@Souviron
Ce n'est pas une valeur canadienne, c'est une valeur universelle qui est en train de disparatre. Et je crois qu'on voit l la limite du systme capitaliste moderne : si fier que tu sois de ton boulot, quand tu vois qu'au-dessus de toi on se distribue les milliards de dividendes de ton labeur sur ton dos cass, comment continuer  penser que ton travail a un sens et n'est pas simplement un poste de profit de plus ? Quand tu as le sentiment que chacun agit pour sa pomme, du patron au chef dtat en passant par la banque qui prfre spculer plutt de faire du crdit, pourquoi se sacrifier ?

Je me trompe peut-tre, ce n'est peut-tre qu'un biais culturel de ma part, mais pour moi tant que certains gagneront en une minute ce que d'autres gagnent en un an il ne faudra pas attendre autre chose que du strict individualisme. Ajoute  cela un tat impuissant, l'horizon indpassable de l'tat actuel des choses, les perspectives sombres pour l'avenir, etc. A mon avis, sans s'attaquer aux causes, lutter contre les symptmes ne sera qu'une perte de temps.

----------


## javamine

> Aprs la fiert d'tre utile, la valeur travail, l'esprit de sacrifice, etc .... C'est du gros baratin ... de droite. Les gens veulent tre rmunrs correctement pour pouvoir dgager un espace qui leur permettra d'exercer leur *libert* et donc *d'exister*.
> 
> Donc le meilleur remde aux problmes dont nous parlons, c'est certainement pas de fournir un ersatz psychologique mais de la monnaie sonnante et trbuchante et je suis bien d'accord avec Miaou sur ce point a implique une intervention des pouvoirs publics pour contraindre les plus riches  mieux partager et  investir dans tout ce qui soulagera les moins bien lotis.


Montes ta socit si tu veux avoir plus d'argent. Prendre des risques a peut payer.
Les riches, il n'y a en a qu'une infime partie qui le sont de manire injuste. 
La plupart ont travaill, ont su prendre des risques, renoncer  leur CDI, au chmage, ont attraper les opportunits qui passaient ...

C'est a qui m'embte avec ce genre de discours. A cause d'une poigne qui abuse, on fait passer le message  tous les gens qui russissent que c'est honteux et qu'ils doivent donc redonner leur argent.

Aprs on dit que Sarkozy stigmatise les gens (ce qui est loin d'tre faux je l'admets), mais la gauche ne fait gure mieux.

C'est trop demander d'avoir un prsident qui encourage la russite, le travail, tout en admettant qu'tre chmeur, avoir des diffcults, n'est pas une tare?

----------


## GPPro

C'est vrai que tous les hritiers ont mrit d'tre riches : ils sont ns au bon endroit et au bon moment, good job!

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce genre de choses marchent avec 2 catgories de la population :
> 
> 1/ Les enfants (bonbons, bons points, etc ...)
> 2/ Les militaires (Dcoration, mdailles, gloire, toussa, ...)
> (.../...)
> Aprs la fiert d'tre utile, la valeur travail, l'esprit de sacrifice, etc .... C'est du gros baratin ... de droite. Les gens veulent tre rmunrs correctement pour pouvoir dgager un espace qui leur permettra d'exercer leur *libert* et donc *d'exister*.
> 
> Donc le meilleur remde aux problmes dont nous parlons, c'est certainement pas de fournir un ersatz psychologique mais de la monnaie sonnante et trbuchante et je suis bien d'accord avec Miaou sur ce point a implique une intervention des pouvoirs publics pour contraindre les plus riches  mieux partager et  investir dans tout ce qui soulagera les moins bien lotis.
> 
> C'est juste mon avis. A+


Ben non - et a n'est pas juste mon avis. Si tu lis Esther Derby ou Joel Spolsky, tu verras qu'on parle de motivation intrinsque  opposer  la motivation exterieure. La motivation extrieure, c'est l'augmentation de salaire, la prime, la statuette, la mdaille, le bonbon. La motivation intrinsque, c'est la culture du travail bien fait. Celle qui explique pourquoi l'occident ne s'est pas encore croul. Mais qui, lentement mais surement, s'rode.

Les deux ont constat que la motivation xtrieure avait gnralement pour effet de dtruire durablement la motivation intrinsque - sans pour autant durer longtemps. Un management efficace consiste surtout  ne pas dtruire la motivation intrinsque - le dsir des gens de faire avancer les choses. Ca ne se limite pas  l'informatique, je l'ai vu dans une usine de cbles il y a 16 ans. Ou les gars(et l'unique fille) taient prts  s'asseoir sur leur prime et sur leur sant pour que le cble sorte sans casse(et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles la scurit industrielle est une question complexe, ncssitant de bien connaitre le travail des gens, parceque celui-ci passera gnralement avant la scurit. Quoiqu'en dise le chef).

Je suis apprci dans ma mission actuelle. Je ne l'tais pas dans la prcdente. Ca ne change rigoureusement rien  ma rmunration. Ca ne m'empche pas de faire mon boulot avec srieux et implication, je crois. Ce qui me dmotive, c'est l'absence de matriel pour bosser, l'indigence des bases de test, ou la pauvret des lments demands.

Je ne suis pas un jambon non plus : si je vais bosser, c'est pour nourrir ma famille. Mais une fois au boulot, ce sont des critres internes qui dfinissent mon bonheur au travail et ma motivation, pas la possibilit d'avoir une prime. A l'automne dernier, on m'a pay 3 heures sup( tarif major). Je les aurai avec joie chang contre une base de test correctement remplie - a aurait amlior bien plus ma vie que 78 euros bruts _one-shot_.

----------


## javamine

> C'est vrai que tous les hritiers ont mrit d'tre riches : ils sont ns au bon endroit et au bon moment, good job!


C'est vrai que les hritiers reprsente la majorit des riches ...  ::roll::  et qu'en plus ils sont tous mchants !!
Trs (trs) intelligent comme remarque ...

"Ouaiiiiiiiiii les riches y sont pas gentils, y z'abuuuuse"
"Ah oui qui?"
"Bah untel, untel, et untel, z'en ont parl  la tl !"
"Qui d'autres?"
"Bah .... "
"Ah, et tu veux changer le monde et cracher sur tout le monde a cause de 3 personnes?"
...

Bref, Sarkozy a irrit et rendu haineuse toute une partie de la population. A gauche, ils sont en train de faire la mme chose.
Quelque soit le rsultat de l'lection, ce sera bien triste tout a.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est vrai que les hritiers reprsente la majorit des riches ...  et qu'en plus ils sont tous mchants !!


Sincrement tu n'en sais rien (et moi non plus d'ailleurs, flemme de chercher une stat aussi inutile).

Par contre, le fonctionnement de notre socit actuelle fait qu'une fois que tu es riche il est plutt compliqu de retomber dans le monde des pauvres. Ce qui mathmatiquement tendrait  prouver que les hritiers sont sur-reprsents par rapport aux nouveaux-riches...

Le reste de ton post est juste ridicule et dnote une certaine aigreur... Et de ton incapacit  donner le moindre argument !

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai que tous les hritiers ont mrit d'tre riches : ils sont ns au bon endroit et au bon moment, good job!


Dans ce cas, il suffirait d'abolir l'hritage, ce serait rgl... Sauf que personne n'en veut, et surtout pas les "classes moyennes". 

Ce qui est propos pour rendre la socit plus juste, ce sont, comme souvent, des augmentations qui toucheront ceux qui _veulent bien_ travailler un peu plus que la moyenne, pour aider ceux qui "ont tout compris"  exister davantage les week ends et les jours fris. Je ne sais pas si c'est juste, mais je suis certain que c'est idiot. 

Si tu interroges des patrons de PME, tu verras qu'une majorit se pose la question du "travailler moins pour gagner autant". Supprime l'incitation financire (que certains trouvent normale quand il s'agit d'un pauvre salari, mais apparemment "abuse" quand c'est un mchant patron), et la dcision devient trs simple. Il n'y a aucun intrt  essayer de grossir, tu prends des risques en embauchant, et tu n'as plus grand chose  mettre en face (sauf si ta boite est dans une situation dsespre, mais alors, est ce une bonne ide de grossir?)

Ce qui me fascine, c'est l'incapacit des politiques  comprendre ce raisonnement. 

J'avais dj de gros doutes quand ils ont fait l'auto-entreprise. A mon avis, c'est une ide absurde. Ce qu'on doit subventionner, ce ne sont pas des socit unipersonnelles qui vont soit remplacer des postes de salari, soit concurrencer des PME artisanales (demande  n'importe quel plombier ce qu'il pense des auto entrepreneurs), et qu'on maintient (via l'exonration)  un niveau de CA si faible qu'elles n'ont aucune chance de grossir, mais des TPE de 3  10 personnes, qui vivent bien sans subventions, et embaucheront SI elles se dveloppent.

J'ai souri quand j'ai vu le CIR, qui est presque taill sur mesure pour les grands groupes. 

L'ide de taxer comme les salaires les "bnfices non rinvestis" me conforte dans mon opinion. Ca ne touchera quasiment AUCUN des grands mchants groupes du CAC40 (qui sont tous internationaux et sauront dlocaliser), mais TOUTES les PME... 

Francois

----------


## javamine

> Le reste de ton post est juste ridicule et dnote une certaine aigreur...


Oui je suis aigri. 
Aigri d'avoir vu Sarkozy stigmatiser les personnes en difficult.
Aigri de voir la gauche en profiter pour rendre les gens encore plus haineux.
Aigri de voir des gens de gauche agir de la mme faon que Sarkozy alors qu'il le critiquait.
Aigri de voir que quoiqu'il arrive on est pas capable de runir dans l'honntet et le respect une majorit de personne.
Aigri de voir qu'au lieu d'essayer de progresser, les gens prfrent toujours taper sur les autres.
Aigri de voir que la seule chance de Sarkozy est d'aller fouiller dans les poches du FN.
Aigri de voir que tout le monde s'insurge du FN mais personne pour les communistes.
Aigri de voir que les gens se sont fait des opinions juste en regardant la tl et sans se plonger en profondeur dans les programmes des candidats.
Aigri de me rendre compte que je suis en train de parler comme Franois Hollande  ::mrgreen::  (MOI prsident x16)
Aigri de constater que chez beaucoup de gens gauche = gentil et droite = mchant.
Aigri de constater  quel point les gens ne comptent que sur un homme politique pour s'en sortir.

----------


## javamine

Ah, une dernire chose pour laquelle je suis aigri.




> (et moi non plus d'ailleurs, flemme de chercher une stat aussi inutile).


C'est bien d'avouer que tu as donn un avis... alors qu'en fait tu n'en sais rien.
Donc :
Aigri de voir des gens balancer des choses sans mme savoir de quoi ils parlent.

----------


## souviron34

> Aprs la fiert d'tre utile, la valeur travail, l'esprit de sacrifice, etc .... C'est du gros baratin ... de droite.


Ben voyons !!!!!!


L'Histoire de l'Humanit est base l-dessus...

Il est bien triste d'entendre que travailler est une valeur de droite....  ::roll:: 

Ce serait quoi la valeur de gauche ?? Ne rien foutre et jouir ??

Tu te rends compte  quel point ce que tu dis est absurde et - pour reprendre ton terme - imbcillement stupide ????


Je n'ai pas, nulle part, mentionn un esprit de sacrifice.. J'ai simplement dit que le but des parents devraien tre que leurs enfants soient autonomes, sans plus..

Et que la socit franaise des 40 - et plus particulrement 20  - dernires annes a tout simplement "oubli" ce fait...  Un boulot n'est pas considr un boulot si ce n'est pas un CDI (o le I est pris pour infini et non indtermin) , bien pay, et dans un bureau o en plus on s'clate avec son diplme bac+5.. 

Il n'y a strictement aucun espoir un jour, mme dans une socit idale, o a se passera... Alors arrtons simplement de rver... Er revenons les pieds sur terre...

Et oui, tu *DOIS* tre fier que ton gamin , qu'il soit serveur de caf, caissier, ouvrier, manutentionnaire, boueur, charpentier, plombier, soudeur, ou autre, gagne sa vie... : a signifie que tu as russi ton boulot de parent...

Tu as la droit parfaitement lgitime d'tre encore plus fier si il devient mdecin, ingnieur, avocat, ou chercheur, mais a n'enlve rien  la fiert de base qui est qu'il se dbrouille seul...





> Les gens veulent tre rmunrs correctement pour pouvoir dgager un espace qui leur permettra d'exercer leur *libert* et donc *d'exister*.


La premire des liberts est de ne pas dpendre de quelqu'un , non ????????

Je vois mal comment assumer d'autres liberts si la premire n'est pas remplie...





> @Souviron
> Ce n'est pas une valeur canadienne, c'est une valeur universelle qui est en train de disparatre.


Tout  fait d'accord, mais au vu de ce  quoi je rpondais, je prfrais mettre a plutt que - ce qui n'a pas manqu ci-dessus - me faire traiter de mec de droite..  ::aie:: 






> Et je crois qu'on voit l la limite du systme capitaliste moderne : si fier que tu sois de ton boulot, quand tu vois qu'au-dessus de toi on se distribue les milliards de dividendes de ton labeur sur ton dos cass, comment continuer  penser que ton travail a un sens et n'est pas simplement un poste de profit de plus ?


Je crois qu'on voit surtout la limite de la dmocratisation de l'analyse de Marx, qui a provoqu une jalousie fondamentale...ajout d'un populisme hont de la part des partis s'en rclamant, en stigmatisant des boucs mssaires..





> Quand tu as le sentiment que chacun agit pour sa pomme, du patron au chef dtat en passant par la banque qui prfre spculer plutt de faire du crdit, pourquoi se sacrifier ?


Encore une fois, je n'ai nulle part fait mention de sacrifice... Simplement que 100% des gens n'auront pas, JAMAIS, une galit de revenus... C'est si difficile  admettre, et vivre avec ????

Encore une fois, entre une aspiration, un idial vers lequel on veut tendre, et un rejet et une jalousie maladive, il y a un monde..





> Je me trompe peut-tre, ce n'est peut-tre qu'un biais culturel de ma part, mais pour moi tant que certains gagneront en une minute ce que d'autres gagnent en un an il ne faudra pas attendre autre chose que du strict individualisme.


Peux-tu bien me citer un moment dans l'Histoire o a a t difrent ????

Et  aucun autre moment dans l'Histoire on a trouv que travailler tait "de droite" ....  ou que l'individualisme a t pouss au point o il en est aujourd'hui... avec une haine pour les nantis...  

Il y a eu des Rvolutions, des grands mouvements, mais pour avoir  manger, pour avoir de la libert... Pas par HAINE... ou alors c'tait des Guerres de Religion.. CQFD...






> C'est vrai que tous les hritiers ont mrit d'tre riches : ils sont ns au bon endroit et au bon moment, good job!





> Par contre, le fonctionnement de notre socit actuelle fait qu'une fois que tu es riche il est plutt compliqu de retomber dans le monde des pauvres. Ce qui mathmatiquement tendrait  prouver que les hritiers sont sur-reprsents par rapport aux nouveaux-riches...
> 
> *Le reste de ton post est juste ridicule et dnote une certaine aigreur... Et de ton incapacit  donner le moindre argument* !


Je veux pas dire, mais le tien aussi..   ::aie:: 

Je l'ai dit dans un autre dbat : je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a en France, si c'est d au fait d'avoir coup des ttes sous la Rvolution,  la Commune, ou quoi, mais il y a une jalousie et une aigreur gnralise..

Alors dans le dbat politique il y a "les riches", "les pauvres", dans le boulot "les chefs", "les subalternes", "les patrons" et "les salaris"...

Comment voulez-vous arriver  une solution ?? Vous accusez Sarko de diviser, mais VOUS divisez... et avez un regard haineux vers tous ceux qui n'ont pas votre condition / votre grade / votre fonction...

Franchement, je trouve a assez pitoyable... 

Les Franais en moyenne, alors que soi-disant ils rigent en grande valeur la commisration et l'humanisme, passent leur temps  hair une portion de la population.. Et la gauche ne vaut pas mieux que la droite sur ce sujet..

Vous tes affligeants...  ::arf::  ::piou::

----------


## Invit

> Je me trompe peut-tre, ce n'est peut-tre qu'un biais culturel de ma part, mais pour moi tant que certains gagneront en une minute ce que d'autres gagnent en un an il ne faudra pas attendre autre chose que du strict individualisme.


Dans ce cas, les socits anciennes, o les carts de revenu taient bien plus importants qu'aujourd'hui, auraient d tre plus individualistes que les notres. Il me semble que c'est justement le contraire.

Je crois que c'est exactement l'inverse. La dnonciation des revenus d'un tout petit nombre est une excuse commode que se trouve la classe moyenne (la grande bnficiaire du systme actuel) pour ne pas se remettre en cause. Et la raison de ce refus, c'est justement la monte de l'individualisme, qui rsulte de la perte des valeurs collectives (et peut tre aussi de l'apparition de cette norme classe moyenne anonyme: c'est quand on est comme tout le monde qu'on tient le plus  sa diffrence  soi).

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Aprs la fiert d'tre utile, la valeur travail, l'esprit de sacrifice, etc .... C'est du gros baratin ... de droite.


Au contraire, le travail pour soi, l'panouissement dans le travail, la _dsalienation du travail_ pour utiliser l'expression Marxiste, c'est une (la?) valeur centrale de la gauche historique. La gauche caviar n'y croit pas trop, mais en mme temps on se demande si la gauche caviar a vraiment des opinions, ou si c'est juste un club pour classes moyennes bien-pensantes.

Historiquement, la version de droite c'est le devoir de travailler, "l'argent et le bonheur doivent se mriter" et si t'es un bon petit prolo obeissant t'iras au paradis. 

Maintenant c'est "travailler plus pour gagner plus" mais tu ne vera pas la droite parler de travailler par fiert, ce n'est pas dans leurs valeurs et a se comprend: quand tu utilise l'argent comme mesure de la russite, tu as du mal  comprendre qu'un ouvrier peut tre fier de sa condition, mme pay le salaire minimum.

@GPPro et Javamine, en fait c'est un peu des deux. La plupart des riches ont eu un capital (financier et relationel) de dpart grce  leur naissance et l'ont ensuite fait fructifier. S'ils ne sont que des hritiers, la famille ne reste pas longtemps riche. 

Cependant, ce n'est pas parce qu'il travaillent  leur manire que c'est juste qu'ils puissent gagner en une journe plus qu'un ouvrier en un an. Personnellement je serais pour qu'on supprime l'hritage, mais mme cela ne donnerait pas des chances gales  un enfant d'ouvrier et  celui d'un PDG du CAC 40.

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois que c'est exactement l'inverse. La dnonciation des revenus d'un tout petit nombre est une excuse commode que se trouve la classe moyenne (la grande bnficiaire du systme actuel) pour ne pas se remettre en cause. Et la raison de ce refus, c'est justement la monte de l'individualisme, qui rsulte de la perte des valeurs collectives (et peut tre aussi de l'apparition de cette norme classe moyenne anonyme: *c'est quand on est comme tout le monde qu'on tient le plus  sa diffrence  soi*).


 ::ccool::  encore une fois tout  fait d'accord, en particulier la dernire phrase..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans ce cas, les socits anciennes, o les carts de revenu taient bien plus importants qu'aujourd'hui, auraient d tre plus individualistes que les notres. Il me semble que c'est justement le contraire.


C'est une image d'pinal que rien ne justifie.

D'une part, les carts de revenus n'taient pas spcialement plus grands. Liliane Bettencourt gagnerait quelques 408M par an, mme si tu deduis les ~40M d'impts, cela correspond  plus de 72,000 allocataires du RSA*. Comme cart de revenu, c'est quand mme norme.

D'autre part, l'individualisme est quand mme pouss dans les socits traditionelles. Certes, la famille est plus importante, mais c'est l'expression du fameux "gne goiste". Les notions de solidarit nationale sont nes dans l'Europe industrielle, avant a n'existait pas. La notion qu'avant tout le monde tait solidaire c'est comme ceux qui disent que les gens vivaient plus vieux avant la rvolution industrielle...

*chiffres tirs de Rue89.

----------


## Invit

> Cependant, ce n'est pas parce qu'il travaillent  leur manire que c'est juste qu'ils puissent gagner en une journe plus qu'un ouvrier en un an.


Je crois que tout le monde est d'accord. Ce qui me gne toujours dans ce raisonnement, c'est l'chelle. Pour gagner en une journe ce qu'un ouvrier gagne en un an, en partant d'un ouvrier  1500 / mois (ce qui  mon avis est une estimation basse), a nous fait du 6.5 millions d'euros par an. 

Ca concerne combien de personnes? Lors de la discussion sur les revenus suprieusrs  1 million, on a parl de trois ou quatre mille *foyers*. En individus, c'est forcment nettement moins (la majorit de ces foyers atteint le million  deux). Et bien sur, entre un million et six millions et demi, il y a un gros cart. Sur les patrons du CAC40, il n'y en a que cinq qui dpassaient ce montant en 2010...

Donc, de quoi parle-t-on? De dix personnes? Peut tre de cinquante ou de cent?

Il y a une part d'escroquerie intellectuelle  dnoncer ces carts de revenu, parce qu'on finit invariablement par prendre pour une gnralit la situation d'un tout petit nombre.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> @GPPro et Javamine, en fait c'est un peu des deux. La plupart des riches ont eu un capital (financier et relationel) de dpart grce  leur naissance et l'ont ensuite fait fructifier. S'ils ne sont que des hritiers, la famille ne reste pas longtemps riche. 
> 
> Cependant, ce n'est pas parce qu'il travaillent  leur manire que c'est juste qu'ils puissent gagner en une journe plus qu'un ouvrier en un an. Personnellement je serais pour qu'on supprime l'hritage, mais mme cela ne donnerait pas des chances gales  un enfant d'ouvrier et  celui d'un PDG du CAC 40.


Bien sr que non, pour cela relire, vraiment au hasard  ::D: , Bourdieu et la notion de capital culturel.

----------


## GPPro

> Je crois que tout le monde est d'accord. Ce qui me gne toujours dans ce raisonnement, c'est l'chelle. Pour gagner en une journe ce qu'un ouvrier gagne en un an, en partant d'un ouvrier  1500 / mois (ce qui  mon avis est une estimation basse), a nous fait du 6.5 millions d'euros par an. 
> 
> Ca concerne combien de personnes? Lors de la discussion sur les revenus suprieusrs  1 million, on a parl de trois ou quatre mille *foyers*. En individus, c'est forcment nettement moins (la majorit de ces foyers atteint le million  deux). Et bien sur, entre un million et six millions et demi, il y a un gros cart. Sur les patrons du CAC40, il n'y en a que cinq qui dpassaient ce montant en 2010...
> 
> Donc, de quoi parle-t-on? De dix personnes? Peut tre de cinquante ou de cent?
> 
> Il y a une part d'escroquerie intellectuelle  dnoncer ces carts de revenu, parce qu'on finit invariablement par prendre pour une gnralit la situation d'un tout petit nombre.
> 
> Francois


Argument infond, je pense que dans les foyers  un million+ de revenus il ne s'agit que d'une seule personne... A ce niveau de revenu le modle socital reste le modle patriarcal.

----------


## souviron34

> @GPPro et Javamine, en fait c'est un peu des deux. La plupart des riches ont eu un capital (financier et relationel) de dpart grce  leur naissance et l'ont ensuite fait fructifier. S'ils ne sont que des hritiers, la famille ne reste pas longtemps riche.


euh.. C'est un peu simpliste..

Que ce soit Renault, Citron, Ford, Bugatti, Michelin, et autres Pladeau et grands industriels captialistes " l'ancienne", ils ont dmarr sans rien et se sont monts seuls..

Qu'ils laissent un hritage, oui.. Et ??? Que ceux qui renient les hritages des "riches" renient l'hritage de leurs parents, et on ne verra plus beaucoup de maisons secondaires / de famille en France..

Mais non, c'est "_moi j'ai le droit, les autres - ceux qui hritent de plus - sont des salauds de riches_"..

Je te dis : c'est bas sur la jalousie....  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> euh.. C'est un peu simpliste..
> 
> Que ce soit Renault, Citron, Ford, Bugatti, Michelin, et autres Pladeau et grands industriels captialistes " l'ancienne", ils ont dmarr sans rien et se sont monts seuls..
> 
> Qu'ils laissent un hritage, oui.. Et ??? Que ceux qui renient les hritages des "riches" renient l'hritage de leurs parents, et on ne verra plus beaucoup de maisons secondaires / de famille en France..
> 
> Mais non, c'est "_moi j'ai le droit, les autres - ceux qui hritent de plus - sont des salauds de riches_"..
> 
> Je te dis : c'est bas sur la jalousie....


Je ne faisais que rpondre aux affirmations de Javamine, la question de l'hritage ne m'intresse absolument pas. Mais affirmer que les riches se sont construits seuls est juste une vaste blague.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il y a une part d'escroquerie intellectuelle  dnoncer ces carts de revenu, parce qu'on finit invariablement par prendre pour une gnralit la situation d'un tout petit nombre.


Non, pas vraiment, car ce tout petit nombre accapare une part significative (quelques pourcents,  la louche) des revenus de la nation, en payant un taux d'impt nettement infrieur  la moyenne, et d'une faon qui me parait difficilement justifiable.

Qu'on ne puisse pas fonder tout un programme sur cette question, je suis d'accord, mais on ne peut pas la balayer sous le tapis.

----------


## GPPro

> Non, pas vraiment, car ce tout petit nombre accapare une part significative (quelques pourcents,  la louche) des revenus de la nation, en payant un taux d'impt nettement infrieur  la moyenne, et d'une faon qui me parait difficilement justifiable.
> 
> Qu'on ne puisse pas fonder tout un programme sur cette question, je suis d'accord, mais on ne peut pas la balayer sous le tapis.


Exactement, bizarrement dans ce contexte l les "conomistes" ne ressortent jamais Pareto...

----------


## souviron34

> D'une part, les carts de revenus n'taient pas spcialement plus grands. Liliane Bettencourt gagnerait quelques 408M par an, mme si tu deduis les ~40M d'impts, cela correspond  plus de 72,000 allocataires du RSA*. Comme cart de revenu, c'est quand mme norme.
> 
> D'autre part, l'individualisme est quand mme pouss dans les socits traditionelles. Certes, la famille est plus importante, mais c'est l'expression du fameux "gne goiste". Les notions de solidarit nationale sont nes dans l'Europe industrielle, avant a n'existait pas. La notion qu'avant tout le monde tait solidaire c'est comme ceux qui disent que les gens vivaient plus vieux avant la rvolution industrielle...


Euh...

Entre les revenus de Louis XIV et ceux du bas peuple, ou entre celui du Pharaon et de la plbe, ou de Spartacus et de Csar, l'cart tait beaucoup plus grand !!!! (des milliers de fois plus grand)

Et pourtant Spartacus s'est battu pour de la LIBERTE....  et de la solidart... Pas par jalousie ni individualisme... ni pour de l'argent..

----------


## GPPro

> Euh...
> 
> Et pourtant Spartacus s'est battu pour de la LIBERTE....  et de la solidart... Pas par jalousie ni individualisme...


Disons que lorsque tu tais esclave, assez logiquement, la libert prenait le pas sur la richesse !

PS : comme d'habitude, si ceux qui mettent des -1 pouvaient argumenter au lieu de se contenter de cliquer sur un bouton...

----------


## souviron34

Je conteste simplement le fait que les carts de revenus d'aujourd'hui seraient tellement plus grands qu'avant qu'ils justifieraient une haine particulire... et un individualisme plus prononc...

Ce qui est historiquement totalement faux...

----------


## GPPro

> Je conteste simplement le fait que les carts de revenus d'aujourd'hui seraient tellement plus grands qu'avant qu'ils justifieraient une haine particulire... et un individualisme plus prononc...
> 
> Ce qui est historiquement totalement faux...


L'affirmation qu'il y a une haine particulire aujourd'hui me semble assez prsomptueuse galement...

----------


## souviron34

> L'affirmation qu'il y a une haine particulire aujourd'hui me semble assez prsomptueuse galement...


je dis juste qu'il n'y AVAIT PAS de haine avant... Les motivations taient soit d'amliorer sa vie, soit de plus de libert.

Les seuls moments o la haine a t un moteur ont t les Guerres de Religion..

----------


## Invit

> C'est une image d'pinal que rien ne justifie.
> 
> D'une part, les carts de revenus n'taient pas spcialement plus grands. Liliane Bettencourt gagnerait quelques 408M par an, mme si tu deduis les ~40M d'impts, cela correspond  plus de 72,000 allocataires du RSA*. Comme cart de revenu, c'est quand mme norme.


C'est norme, mais c'est limit par le fait qu'il existe un RSA. Tu crois vraiment que la diffrence de revenu entre un ouvrier et un capitaliste du 19eme sicle, ou un paysan pauvre de l'ancien rgime et une des grandes fortunes, tait infrieure  1 pour 70 000? On parle d'poque o l'on pouvait mourir de faim par manque de revenu (pas  cause d'une famine gnrale).

Plus prs de nous, l'indice de Gini des revenus francais  t divis par deux ou trois entre les annes 30 et les trente glorieuses. Ca se voit encore aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs si tu regardes les indices de Gini de socits plus ou moins dveloppes.




> D'autre part, l'individualisme est quand mme pouss dans les socits traditionelles.


Certainement, mais des notions comme le nationalisme ou le patriotisme y taient nettement plus fortes, sans parler du sentiment religieux. Je ne crois pas que l'individualisme tait inexistant, mais je doute qu'il ait t plus fort qu'aujourd'hui.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Non, pas vraiment, car ce tout petit nombre accapare une part significative (quelques pourcents,  la louche) des revenus de la nation, en payant un taux d'impt nettement infrieur  la moyenne, et d'une faon qui me parait difficilement justifiable.


Il faudrait savoir ce qu'on critique, les revenus ou le taux d'imposition.

Ces "revenus" n'appartiennent pas  la nation, on peut trouver dmentes la fortune de madame Bettencourt, mais elle tient  la taille de l'Oreal, socit prive, fonde et longtemps dtenue  100% par son pre. Le mot 'accaparer' me parait trs excessif. 

Quant aux taux d'imposition, je doute que son taux d'imposition soit "nettement infrieur  la  moyenne", tu oublies un peu vite que la moiti des mnages sont imposs  zro pour cent sur le revenu, et la trs grande majorit  zro sur le capital. Ce qui est choquant, je crois, c'est que la complexit de notre systme fiscal en permet "l'optimisation", et le permet d'autant mieux qu'on est riche. 

Je le dnonce comme toi, mais j'observe qu' chaque fois qu'on veut simplifier les choses, notre brave "classe moyenne" s'y oppose, et justifie son opposition  ses "petits privilges" par les "grands privilges" qu'on concde  Madame Bettencourt.

Cette hypocrisie me parait bien plus choquante, que les fortunes du CAC40, qui relvent,  mon avis, de l'anecdote.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

@Javamine
Autant je suis d'accord sur l'incitation  monter sa bote si l'on veut esprer gagner plus de bl, autant je trouve ton discours sur les riches plutt naf.



> C'est vrai que les hritiers reprsente la majorit des riches ...  et qu'en plus ils sont tous mchants !!


Challenges : le palmars des 500 fortunes franaises
* "67% des fortunes franaises provenaient d'un hritage"
* "Parmi les 51 milliardaires de notre classement, un seul est parti de rien".
Si je ne m'abuse, de mmoire, au niveau mondial ce sont 55% d'hritiers parmi les riches, et ce alors que l'URSS et la Chine ont 0% d'hritiers puisque la gnration prcdente vivait sous le communisme. Enfin sur les 40% restants, la plupart viennent de trs bons milieux avec beaucoup de connexions.

Je crois qu'il faut se garder des strotypes des deux cts. Certains riches travaillent beaucoup, d'autres trs peu. Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas hrit, c'est avant tout une question de circonstances favorables plutt que de talents exceptionnels. Par ailleurs, une fois une petite fortune amasse, la finance permet de dmultiplier celle-ci sans efforts et sans risquer de mettre son statut en pril (une part de sa fortune, oui, mais pas de quoi cesser d'tre riche).

Enfin demeure une autre question : mme en supposant que les 33% de riches franais non-hritiers ne doivent leur fortune qu' leurs propres talents, serait-il pour autant acceptable qu'ils s'approprient une part si grande de la valeur ajoute ?



@Fcharton et Souviron
Je crois que la diffrence avec "avant" tient en deux choses :
* Avant c'tait concret : on crevait de faim parce que l'hiver avait t mauvais et on bossait parce qu'il fallait bien labourer, semer, etc. Il tait clair que personne n'en tait responsable (sauf peut-tre la fille rousse qui doit tre sorcire, ou le protestant paen, y a qu' les brler dans le doute). Aujourd'hui c'est abstrait et personne ne sait  quoi s'en tenir. Mais aucun travailleur ne croira que s'il ne parvient pas  payer ses factures c'est parce qu'il n'est pas assez productif mais plutt parce que d'autres se gavent sur son dos. Et quand je vois l'immobilier vendu 2  5 fois le prix de construction, il y a quelques arguments en faveur de cette thse.
* Avant on tait soumis. Si tu te plaignais du roi, la garde venait t'arrter et on te dcapitait le dimanche suivant. La dmocratie a chang la donne, Tocqueville avait observ a en Amrique et prdit la mont de l'individualisme. Et on aura beau dire "ben oui mais faut bien que y ait des perdants et des gagnants", a n'incitera pas les perdants  l'accepter dans un rgime suppos dfendre avec la mme nergie l'intrt de chacun.



@MiaowZedong
En ralit, si, les carts de richesse taient plus grands dans le pass. En tout cas entre 1900 et 2000 ces carts se sont rduits.

----------


## Marco46

> Au contraire, le travail pour soi, l'panouissement dans le travail, la dsalienation du travail pour utiliser l'expression Marxiste, c'est une (la?) valeur centrale de la gauche historique. La gauche caviar n'y croit pas trop, mais en mme temps on se demande si la gauche caviar a vraiment des opinions, ou si c'est juste un club pour classes moyennes bien-pensantes.
> 
> Historiquement, la version de droite c'est le devoir de travailler, "l'argent et le bonheur doivent se mriter" et si t'es un bon petit prolo obeissant t'iras au paradis.
> 
> Maintenant c'est "travailler plus pour gagner plus" mais tu ne vera pas la droite parler de travailler par fiert, ce n'est pas dans leurs valeurs et a se comprend: quand tu utilise l'argent comme mesure de la russite, tu as du mal  comprendre qu'un ouvrier peut tre fier de sa condition, mme pay le salaire minimum.


Ben si, vu le nombre incalculable de fois o un politique de droite peut dire "promouvoir la valeur travail", ou un truc du genre dans leurs interventions.




> L'Histoire de l'Humanit est base l-dessus...
> 
> Il est bien triste d'entendre que travailler est une valeur de droite....
> 
> Ce serait quoi la valeur de gauche ?? Ne rien foutre et jouir ??
> 
> Tu te rends compte  quel point ce que tu dis est absurde et - pour reprendre ton terme - imbcillement stupide ????


Chers amis je vais vous apprendre une chose, le travail n'est pas une valeur, c'est un moyen. Dire que le travail est une valeur est une absurdit qui remonte de je sais pas o mais qui est fermement passe par Vichy et que certains  droite semble aimer beaucoup et que certains  gauche reprennent btement pour ne pas avoir l'air de prfrer je cite Souviron : "Ne rien foutre et jouir ??".

Le travail est une contrainte, pour une minorit cette contrainte peut tre transforme en plaisir si le travail effectu correspond  une passion. Mais c'est ultra rare. Aprs ya aussi ceux qui essaient de s'en convaincre en toute mauvaise foi pour soulager leur conscience, et enfin ceux qui ne savent (ou sauraient) pas quoi faire de leur libert et qui ont besoin d'tre occups.

Au final, le travail tant une contrainte ncessaire, et le but d'une socit respectueuse de l'homme tant de protger la libert des hommes et de fournir un cadre permettant la ralisation de cette libert, le temps allou au travail devrait diminuer en fonction de l'augmentation de la productivit gnrale. Ben u, faut bien vivre quand mme ...

La valeur travail dans le sens o l'entend la droite c'est trs exactement le contraire de ce que je viens d'crire. Il s'agit de produire et de travailler toujours plus sans autre but que de produire davantage et plus et surtout pas en reversant quitablement la valeur ajoute. C'est d'une btise absolue, et a nous conduit tout droit  la catastrophe compte tenu de la finitude de notre plante qui commence  se faire sentir.




> Je n'ai pas, nulle part, mentionn un esprit de sacrifice.. J'ai simplement dit que le but des parents devraien tre que leurs enfants soient autonomes, sans plus..


U, sauf que de plus en plus de personnes travaillent, et malgr cela ne peuvent pas tre autonome, en particulier les jeunes qui continuent de vivre chez leurs parents de plus en plus tard mme en ayant un emploi.

Et pourtant notre pays n'a jamais t aussi riche. 

Donc mcaniquement, tre fier d'aller travailler c'est bien une forme d'esprit de sacrifice non ?




> La premire des liberts est de ne pas dpendre de quelqu'un , non ????????
> 
> Je vois mal comment assumer d'autres liberts si la premire n'est pas remplie...


Tout a fait d'accord avec toi, cf plus haut.

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a une part d'escroquerie intellectuelle  dnoncer ces carts de revenu, parce qu'on finit invariablement par prendre pour une gnralit la situation d'un tout petit nombre.
> Francois


Mais le problme c'est que cette minorit dtient la majorit des richesses. C'est un fait bien connu quand mme -_-

----------


## MiaowZedong

> euh.. C'est un peu simpliste..
> 
> Que ce soit Renault, Citron, Ford, Bugatti, Michelin, et autres Pladeau et grands industriels captialistes " l'ancienne", ils ont dmarr sans rien et se sont monts seuls..


Andr Citroen tait fils d'un marchand de diamants, Louis Renault tait le fils d'un chef d'entreprise (qui fabriquait des boutons), Henry Ford le fils d'un propritaire terrien, le pre d'Ettore Bugatti tait artisan et chef d'entreprise, les frres Michelin ont repris et trasnform l'entreprise familiale, et Pierre Pladeau a financ ses premires acquisations en empruntant de l'argent  sa mre. 

Le mythe du capitaine d'industrie parti de rien fait rver, mais c'est justement un mythe. Ces gens taient aiss ou mme un peu riches, ils sont devenus trs riches; Carnegie est  peu prs le seul grand capitaliste parti de rien, pourtant il y a beaucoup plus de pauvres. Carnegie tait trs capable mais surtout trs chanceux, c'est l'exception qui confirme la rgle.



> Qu'ils laissent un hritage, oui.. Et ??? Que ceux qui renient les hritages des "riches" renient l'hritage de leurs parents, et on ne verra plus beaucoup de maisons secondaires / de famille en France..


Tant mieux, cela aiderait  rsoudre la crise du logement.




> Exactement, bizarrement dans ce contexte l les "conomistes" ne ressortent jamais Pareto...


Ni Smith....

Dans l'avant-propos de la _Sagesse des Nations_, Adam Smith dcrit l'erreur mercantiliste comme consistant  confondre l'intrt des marchands avec l'intrt public. Aujourd'hui, nous avons "l'erreur entrepreneuriste", qui consiste  confondre l'intrt des entrepreneurs avec l'intrt public. Le pire tant que les entrepreneuristes se disent libraux.





> Euh...
> 
> Entre les revenus de Louis XIV et ceux du bas peuple, ou entre celui du Pharaon et de la plbe, ou de Spartacus et de Csar, l'cart tait beaucoup plus grand !!!! (des milliers de fois plus grand)


Les revenus du Royaume n'taient pas ceux de Louis XIV. Sinon, on dit que le Prsident de la Rpublique gagne personnellement tous les impts perus par l'tat, puisqu'il a une carte bleue qui prelve dans les finances publiques....





> C'est norme, mais c'est limit par le fait qu'il existe un RSA. Tu crois vraiment que la diffrence de revenu entre un ouvrier et un capitaliste du 19eme sicle, ou un paysan pauvre de l'ancien rgime et une des grandes fortunes, tait infrieure  1 pour 70 000? On parle d'poque o l'on pouvait mourir de faim par manque de revenu (pas  cause d'une famine gnrale).


Oui, et d'un faon justement....le paysan pauvre, pour rester en vie, gagnait forcment plus qu'1/70000 du revenu de la grande fortune.




> Plus prs de nous, l'indice de Gini des revenus francais  t divis par deux ou trois entre les annes 30 et les trente glorieuses. Ca se voit encore aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs si tu regardes les indices de Gini de socits plus ou moins dveloppes.


Outre les critiques possibles sur le cofficient Gini*, la France est une norme exception. Aux niveaux Europens et mondiaux, il augmente. 

*par exemple si la classe moyenne est "dtruite" (retombe dans la classe ouvrire) et que la classe ouvrire amliore lgrement son niveau de vie, le cofficient Gini reste le mme, voir baisse. Pourtant, les ingalits sont plus flagrantes et l'ascension sociale bloque dans ce scnario....



> Certainement, mais des notions comme le nationalisme ou le patriotisme y taient nettement plus fortes, sans parler du sentiment religieux. Je ne crois pas que l'individualisme tait inexistant, mais je doute qu'il ait t plus fort qu'aujourd'hui.


Je pense que tu te trompes...le nationalisme est une notion moderne, quant au patriotisme dans les socits traditionelles, il est coulant: c'est--dire que l'on n'est patriote que face  l'tranger. 

On ne soutient le compatriote que face  l'tranger, encore que...pour prendre un exemple Franco-Franais, la collaboration avec nous (Anglais) pendant la Guerre de Cent Ans a t beaucoup plus developpe qu'avec les Allemands durant les guerres mondiales.  cette poque, les gens s'identifiaient surtout avec leur famille, leur village, mais gure avec une nation ou une patrie.





> Il faudrait savoir ce qu'on critique, les revenus ou le taux d'imposition.


Depuis quand on n'a pas le droit de critiquer les deux? ::calim2:: 



> Ces "revenus" n'appartiennent pas  la nation, on peut trouver dmentes la fortune de madame Bettencourt, mais elle tient  la taille de l'Oreal, socit prive, fonde et longtemps dtenue  100% par son pre. Le mot 'accaparer' me parait trs excessif.


L, tu pars dans de grandes questions philosophiques. Ce qui est certain, et je crois indiscutable dans le cas de Mme Bettencourt, c'est que ces revenus ne sont pas produits par ceux qui les reoivent.




> Quant aux taux d'imposition, je doute que son taux d'imposition soit "nettement infrieur  la  moyenne", tu oublies un peu vite que la moiti des mnages sont imposs  zro pour cent sur le revenu, et la trs grande majorit  zro sur le capital. Ce qui est choquant, je crois, c'est que la complexit de notre systme fiscal en permet "l'optimisation", et le permet d'autant mieux qu'on est riche.


Ces 50% ne touchent qu'une faible partie des revenus totaux. Ils sont imposs  0% sur leur capital d'une machine  laver et une cuisinire, encore heureux.

Dans le cas de Liliane Bettencourt, elle paierait  peu prs 10% de ses revenus en impts*, ce qui correspondrait au seul impt sur le revenu du Franais moyen. Aprs, le contribuable moyen doit encore payer la TVA (premire dpense fiscale pour le citoyen moyen, drisoire pour les trs riches), les contributions sociales, la taxe d'habitation, impts locaux, etc...

*toujours d'aprs Rue89

----------


## GPPro

> @Javamine
> Autant je suis d'accord sur l'incitation  monter sa bote si l'on veut esprer gagner plus de bl, autant je trouve ton discours sur les riches plutt naf.
> 
> Challenges : le palmars des 500 fortunes franaises
> * "67% des fortunes franaises provenaient d'un hritage"
> * "Parmi les 51 milliardaires de notre classement, un seul est parti de rien".
> Si je ne m'abuse, de mmoire, au niveau mondial ce sont 55% d'hritiers parmi les riches, et ce alors que l'URSS et la Chine ont 0% d'hritiers puisque la gnration prcdente vivait sous le communisme. Enfin sur les 40% restants, la plupart viennent de trs bons milieux avec beaucoup de connexions.
> 
> Je crois qu'il faut se garder des strotypes des deux cts. Certains riches travaillent beaucoup, d'autres trs peu. Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas hrit, c'est avant tout une question de circonstances favorables plutt que de talents exceptionnels. Par ailleurs, une fois une petite fortune amasse, la finance permet de dmultiplier celle-ci sans efforts et sans risquer de mettre son statut en pril (une part de sa fortune, oui, mais pas de quoi cesser d'tre riche).
> ...


Merci pour cette recherche et je n'aurais rien contre des excuses de la part de Javamine et de tous ceux qui m'ont "moinss"... Ok, j'ai toujours le droit de rver...

----------


## souviron34

> @Fcharton et Souviron
> Je crois que la diffrence avec "avant" tient en deux choses :
> * Avant on crevait de faim parce que l'hiver avait t mauvais et *on bossait parce qu'il fallait bien labourer, semer,* etc. Aujourd'hui aucun travailleur ne croira que s'il ne parvient pas  payer ses factures c'est parce qu'il n'est pas assez productif mais plutt parce que d'autres se gavent sur son dos.


Non, aujourd"hui on a dsign un bouc missaire et on a persuad le travailleur que s'il ne parvient pas  payer ses factures, c'est  cause de cet infme patron ou riche, sans plus...

Quand l'agriculeur ne rcoltait rien, il rlait contre les impts, mais il n'accusait mme pas la mto : a faisait partie des alas de la vie..

Alors effectivement le fait d'tre dpendant d'un salaire et non de la mto modifie la situation. Cependant c'est bien le phnomne du bouc missaire qui est en cause ici : que ce soit sur le plan des factures, des voyages, de la "bien-pensance", de l'migration ou autres,  c'est toujours le bouc missaire...

La portion de la dclaration "moi je" de Hollande durant le dbat o il dit "_moi je ne recevrais pas les instances de mon parti dans un grand htel_", outre le fait qu'on va voir, relve soit d'une jalousie soit d'un populisme aberrant... (_et, vu le contexte, je penche trs nettement pour le second_)






> Et quand je vois l'immobilier vendu 2  5 fois le prix de construction, il y a quelques arguments en faveur de cette thse.


Tout  fait, cependant combien d'lecteurs de Hollande en profitent ??? Combien de gens , ayant hrit ou achet leur appart / maison, le/la revendent en faisant un profit ?? Ce n'est pas reserv qu'aux riches..

C'est d'alleurs une remarque que j'avais faite il y a sans doute 2 ans dans un autre dbat  propos de location / achat : le nombre de gens (et jeunes) achetant "petit" en pensant revendre pour acheter plus grand, ou pensant / ayant t intoxiqus par la socit/leurs parents que c'tait mieux d'tre proprio que locataire fait que ce principe non seulement est rpandu dans toute la socit, mais dans la mme proportion  gauche qu' droite.. 

Il est donc plus que dmagogique d'accuser les riches, alors que soi-mme on le fait...

Mais a sert justement  a, un bouc missaire...

PS: les "classes moyennes" de la gauche plus ou moins caviar sont typiques sur ce plan : combien ont achet un appart  Paris ou pour leurs enfants ??? (ce qui d'ailleurs ramne au problme de l'hritage).. Jospin et sa maison de l'Ile de R (_o comme par hasard le pauvre gars n sur l'le a d'un seul coup vu son lopin de terre le faire soumettre  l'ISF_) , Mitterand  Latch ne sont pas des exceptions, mais la gnralit de la socit franaise...





> Et on aura beau dire "ben oui mais faut bien que y ait des perdants et des gagnants", a n'incitera pas les perdants  l'accepter dans un rgime suppos dfendre avec la mme nergie l'intrt de chacun.


Absolument, mais entre vouloir que a change et hair tous les autres, encore une fois il y a un monde..

Autant il y a eu aux USA du vrai racisme, autant la "lutte des classes" s'est faite par des luttes syndicales parfois violentes, autant il n'y a aucune jalousie par raport aux riches.. Il y a une hargne pour quelqu'un comme Madorff, qui est un cas  part en ayant dilapid les retraites de ses propres employs, mais aucune de manire globale.. 

Il y a sans doute une envie, ce qui est le fondement mme de la socit nord-amriciane o n'importe qui peut russir, et o un grand nombre tente, mais cela n'est pas de la jalousie... : la plupart des gens disent "_tant mieux pour lui_" et "_j'aimerais arriver  a_"... pas "_oh quelle horreur_"...  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben si, vu le nombre incalculable de fois o un politique de droite peut dire "promouvoir la valeur travail", ou un truc du genre dans leurs interventions.


Sauf que la phrase "promouvoir la valeur travail" ne veut pas dire grand chose sans contexte. Dans le cas de la droite, c'est une faon de promettre une rcompense  ceux qui vont le plus suer sur leur machine (ou se casser la tte devant leur cran, pour les dev).





> Chers amis je vais vous apprendre une chose, le travail n'est pas une valeur, c'est un moyen. Dire que le travail est une valeur est une absurdit qui remonte de je sais pas o mais qui est fermement passe par Vichy et que certains  droite semble aimer beaucoup


Le problme c'est que l je retrouve dans ton discours la logique du "travailler plus pour gagner plus" de Sarkozy ou encore le "travailler pour gagner sa place au paradis" de l'glise. Dans cette conception l, oui, le travail est un moyen.

Ce n'est pas la vision qu'en donne Marx ou le socialisme traditionnel. Pour ces mouvements, le travail a toujours t noble, c'est pour cela qu'ils pronent le pouvoir aux travailleurs. Marx justifie la dictature du proltariat en disant que les proltaires produisent tout, donc ils ont droit d'en faire ce qu'ils veulent, et tant pis pour les capitalistes mais aussi pour les organisateurs, les ingnieurs, les cratifs, tous ces "petits-bourgeois" qui ne sont tout de mme pas des bouches inutiles dans la socit.

----------


## javamine

> @Javamine
> Autant je suis d'accord sur l'incitation  monter sa bote si l'on veut esprer gagner plus de bl, autant je trouve ton discours sur les riches plutt naf.
> 
> Challenges : le palmars des 500 fortunes franaises
> * "67% des fortunes franaises provenaient d'un hritage"
> * "Parmi les 51 milliardaires de notre classement, un seul est parti de rien".


Je cite l'article 



> Et disparaissent de notre classement, qui ne s'intresse qu'aux fortunes qui continuent de faire crotre l'conomie.


Comme quoi ils ne sont pas si mchants.  :;): 

Sinon plus srieusement, tout dpend de ce qu'on appelle riche. L tu ne me parles que des grosses fortunes. Pour moi il n'y a pas qu'eux qui sont riche.
Une personne qui gagne par exemple 8000  par mois, pour moi, est riche (voir les stats,  partir d' peu prs ce montant on est dans les 10% des plus gros salaires).
Si on prend cette catgorie de population je ne suis pas sr qu'on soit dans les mme pourcentage d'hritiers. 
De plus cette partie de la population que j'voque est bien plus nombreuses que les grandes fortunes.

Tu viens de faire un amalgame que je n'aime pas. Quand on parle riche, pour critiquer, on voque que les trs grosses fortunes. L effectivement on peut reprocher certaines choses. Mais ils ne sont pas reprsentatif de la majorit des gens qui se trouvent dans la catgorie "riche".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sinon plus srieusement, tout dpend de ce qu'on appelle riche. L tu ne me parles que des grosses fortunes. Pour moi il n'y a pas qu'eux qui sont riche.
> Une personne qui gagne par exemple 8000  par mois, pour moi, est riche (voir les stats,  partir d' peu prs ce montant on est dans les 10% des plus gros salaires).


Dj, pour parler de riches, il vaut mieux parler de patrimoine que de revenus. Si tu gagnes 8,000 pendant six mois tu serais donc riche?

Que dire de Carnegie, qui ne recevait pas plus de $50,000 par an mais tait  la tte d'un immense empire industriel?

D'ailleurs, Carnegie avait la bonne ide, les trs riches devraient laisser l'argent tre rinvestit par l'entreprise, ou alors donn aux charits ou que-sais-je d'autre mais surtout pas affect  des dpenses personnelles insenses et extravagantes. Le problme est qu'ils ne le font pas.

----------


## javamine

> Dj, pour parler de riches, il vaut mieux parler de patrimoine que de revenus. Si tu gagnes 8,000 pendant six mois tu serais donc riche?
> 
> Que dire de Carnegie, qui ne recevait pas plus de $50,000 par an mais tait  la tte d'un immense empire industriel?
> 
> D'ailleurs, Carnegie avait la bonne ide, les trs riches devraient laisser l'argent tre rinvestit par l'entreprise, ou alors donn aux charits ou que-sais-je d'autre mais surtout pas affect  des dpenses personnelles insenses et extravagantes. Le problme est qu'ils ne le font pas.


Mon message n'avait que pour but d'arrter de stigmatiser les riches en ne parlant que des grosses fortunes.
Quelqu'un qui gagne plus de 8000  par mois va finir par se construire un patrimoine, et il l'aura fait grce  son travail.

----------


## souviron34

> Chers amis je vais vous apprendre une chose, le travail n'est pas une valeur, c'est un moyen.


Nous sommes (en gros) d'accord..





> Au final, le travail tant une contrainte ncessaire, et le but d'une socit respectueuse de l'homme tant de protger la libert des hommes et de fournir un cadre permettant la ralisation de cette libert, le temps allou au travail devrait diminuer en fonction de l'augmentation de la productivit gnrale. Ben u, faut bien vivre quand mme ...


Nous sommes toujours (en gros) d'accord..





> La valeur travail dans le sens o l'entend la droite c'est trs exactement le contraire de ce que je viens d'crire. Il s'agit de produire et de travailler toujours plus sans autre but que de produire davantage et plus *et surtout pas en reversant quitablement la valeur ajoute.*


L nous ne le somme plius... Tu introduis une notion idologique..

Si l'on suit ton paragraphe prcdent, les gens de 2012 vivent en moyenne trs nettement mieux que les gens de 1930 ou 1950 : machine  laver, frigo, tl, ipod/ipad, tlphone, tl, vacances, voyages, cinma, concerts...

Il y a donc bien simultanment augmentation du confort de vie et diminution du temps de travail....

Que la rpartiition ait t quitable ou non - elle ne l'a jamais t - n'a pas empch cet accroissement spectaculaire du niveau de vie et donc cette "dsalination" par rapport au travail...

Que l'on SOUHAITE qu'elle soit plus quitable est un point. Que cela soit LA condition ncessaire est faux...





> U, sauf que de plus en plus de personnes travaillent, et malgr cela ne peuvent pas tre autonome, en particulier les jeunes qui continuent de vivre chez leurs parents de plus en plus tard mme en ayant un emploi.


De plus en plus de personnes travaillent  ??? O vas-tu chercher a ????

Crois-tu que nous avons aujourdhui plus de travailleurs en proportion que en 1500, 1900 ???

Bien sr que non, puisque justement nous avons des mcanismes comme le chmage ou la retraite....

Avant soit tu crevais soit il fallait que tu bosses...





> Et pourtant notre pays n'a jamais t aussi riche. 
> 
> Donc mcaniquement, tre fier d'aller travailler c'est bien une forme d'esprit de sacrifice non ?


Non... C'est une forme de jalousie et de fainantise de gamin : "_ben si lui il a ce jouet, moi j'veux l'avoir aussi !!! Sinon je f'rais pas mes devoirs_"

Enfin, crois ce que tu veux.... Mais ne t'tonnes pas qu'on ne trouve pas de solutions, mme dans 100 ans...

----------


## souviron34

> Dj, pour parler de riches, il vaut mieux parler de patrimoine que de revenus. Si tu gagnes 8,000 pendant six mois tu serais donc riche?


Disons que si tu gagnes 10000 euros/mois pendant 20 ans, tu es quoi ??  ::aie:: 

Vers chez moi, un fonctionnaire territorial du Pays gagne dj 6000 euros/mois...

Il y a 23 ans, le Directeur Marketing de ma bote de 12 employs gagnait 70 000 F/mois, et mon propri, plus jeune snateur socialiste, 55000 de la Banque de FRance (ben oui, il tait thoriquement employ, et dtach quai  vie) sans compter ses indemnits...

Pendant que moi qui avait un super salaire je gagnais 17 000 F et la secrtaire 8000 F.

Alors qui est le riche ??

On est toujours le riche de quelqu'un ou le pauve de quelqu'un..

Mme Bettencourt est quasiment une SDF pour l'mir du Quatar....  Et le plus pauvre des RMIstes en France  est 10000 fois plus riche que le pauvre d'un bidonville de Calcutta ou de Rio..

----------


## DonQuiche

@Souviron
J'avais dit mon message parce qu'il ne transmettait pas correctement l'ide que je voulais faire passer. Avant c'tait transparent, on savait bien que ce n'tait la faute de personne. Aujourd'hui le systme est illisible et personne ne connat la rpartition du prix des choses que l'on achte, si bien qu'on ne sait pas si les choses sont "chres" parce qu'il a fallu payer X employs ou bien si c'est parce que quelqu'un s'est goinfr au passage.

Sur l'immobilier, tous les propritaires n'en profitent pas. Si tu revends pour racheter, c'est un jeu  somme nulle et les prix levs y sont plus souvent une cause de tracas qu'autre chose (inflation des crdits relais, vente plus longue, etc). Ce qui compte ce sont les deux bots de la chane : le prix pay pour le premier achat et reu par un autre. En revanche, oui, il n'y a pas que quelques milliardaires qui en profitent, les rentiers de l'immobilier sont plus nombreux et comptent aussi, par exemple, des profs qui louent un petit appart. De l  dire que toutes les classes moyennes en profitent, on est trs loin de la vrit (je crois t'avoir dj fait remarquer que les chiffres de l'INSEE dpeignent une classe moyenne trs diffrente de ce que tu imagines). D'ailleurs un petit couple de profs retraits se trouve parmi les 10% de mnages les plus aiss.

Enfin, sur les USA, c'est caricatural et les rcentes manifestations des 99% l'ont bien montr. Oui il y a des tendances de fond diffrentes entre ici et l-bas, et la France est assez singulire sur ce plan, mais ce n'est qu'une tendance avec de trs fortes disparits. Enfin, c'est toi qui choisis d'y voir de la jalousie, d'autres y voient l'exigence d'un partage plus juste et n'admettent pas de devoir se serrer la ceinture pour que d'autres vivent grassement sous prtexte que le rapport de forces est en faveur des ces derniers. Autrement dit ils veulent modifier ce rapport de forces, ce qui est tout  fait comprhensible s'ils ont du mal  vivre avec leurs revenus actuels. Et tu te dis communiste ?


@Javamine
Si par "riches" tu dsignais un groupe beaucoup plus large, dfini par son revenu et commenant  des sommes assez raisonnables, le quiproquo est comprhensible. Cela dit, 8k mensuels, ce n'est pas du tout le dbut des 10% les plus riches en France ! En effet le groupe des 10% de salaires les plus levs affiche un salaire *moyen* (pas le salaire d'entre) de seulement 39k annuels, soit  peine plus de 3k. Et si l'on prend les revenus au lieu des salaires, on fait alors entrer les retraits dans l'quation et les chiffres baissent encore. Si ma mmoire est bonne,  5k on est encore  la moyenne des 5% des plus gros salaires.




> Quelqu'un qui gagne plus de 8000  par mois va finir par se construire un patrimoine, et il l'aura fait grce  son travail.


Grce  son travail ET parce que le rapport de forces du march lui est favorable. Une caissire qui travaillerait autant que lui (si elle le pouvait) n'accumulerait toujours pas un gros capital.

----------


## souviron34

> @fcharton


C'tait  moi adress  :;): 





> Aujourd'hui le systme est illisible et personne ne connat la rpartition du prix des choses que l'on achte, si bien qu'on ne sait pas si les choses sont chres parce qu'il a fallu payer X employs ou bien si c'est parce que quelqu'un s'est goinfr au passage.


Nous sommes bien daccord.. Mais alors attachons-nous  le rendre lisible et pas  monter les gens les uns contre les autres...

Des choses comme le prlvement des impts  la source faciliterait dj..





> Sur l'immobilier, tous les propritaires n'en profitent pas....De l  dire que toutes les classes moyennes en profitent, on est trs loin de la vrit (je crois t'avoir dj fait remarquer que les chiffres de l'INSEE dpeignent une classe moyenne trs diffrente de ce que tu imagines). Et le petit couple de profs retraits se trouve parmi les 10% de mnages les plus aiss.


Je ne parle pas de statistiques ou de chiffres, simplement de ce que je vos autour de moi, que ce soit ici ou dans le milieu de mes parents (fonctionnaires / profs) ou de ma soeur...

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il est ais de parler et de stigmatiser l'hritage ou les profits immobiliers des riches, simplement parce que les transactions sont plus grosses.. Mais le principe est le mme ... Et que donc c'est de la dmagogie pure, pour la plus grande part....





> Enfin, sur les USA, c'est caricatural et les rcentes manifestations des 99% l'ont bien montr.


Qui ont bien t montres ici, au mme titre que les meutes d'il y a 5 ans ont t montres l-bas.. Et que je sache  l'poque ce n'tait pas la France qui tait  feu et  sang, mais juste quelques banlieues.. C'est le problme des reportages...

Donc non : c'est ce que tu as vu des manifs qui est caricatural, et la ralit est rellement diffrente...

En particulier par rapport justement  la perception des "riches" ou de la richesse, et l'influence (ou non) de cette perception dans la socit..





> Oui il y a des tendances de fond diffrentes entre ici et l-bas, et la France est assez singulire sur ce plan, mais ce n'est qu'une tendance avec de trs fortes disparits.


Heureusement  ::): 




> Enfin, c'est toi qui choisis d'y voir de la jalousie, d'autres y voient l'exigence d'un partage plus juste et n'admettent pas devoir se serrer la ceinture pour que d'autres vivent grassement.


Non, moi j'y vois une frustration permanente, attiise, qui cre des rapports de socit, sociaux et culturels plus que tendus...

C'est tout, et a me dsespre...

----------


## javamine

> @Javamine
> Si par "riches" tu dsignais un groupe beaucoup plus large, dfini par son revenu et commenant  des sommes assez raisonnables, le quiproquo est comprhensible. Cela dit, 8k mensuels, ce n'est pas du tout le dbut des 10% les plus riches en France ! En effet le groupe des 10% de salaires les plus levs affiche un salaire *moyen* (pas le salaire d'entre) de seulement 39k annuels, soit  peine plus de 3k. Et si l'on prend les revenus au lieu des salaires, on fait alors entrer les retraits dans l'quation et les chiffres baissent encore. Si ma mmoire est bonne,  5k on est encore  la moyenne des 5% des plus gros salaires.


Merci de me corriger. Aprs vrification il s'avre que le chiffre que j'ai annonc correspond en fait au 1% des plus gros salaires.
Cela dit a ne change pas la finalit de mon raisonnement.

Comme tu le dis, le tout est de se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'on appelle riche.

A ce propos il y a un site trs intressant : http://www.salairemoyen.com/

----------


## Invit

> Oui, et d'un faon justement....le paysan pauvre, pour rester en vie, gagnait forcment plus qu'1/70000 du revenu de la grande fortune.


Forcment??? Je ne comprends pas la logique...




> Outre les critiques possibles sur le cofficient Gini*, la France est une norme exception. Aux niveaux Europens et mondiaux, il augmente.


Il augmente sur les 10 ou 20 dernires annes, notamment grce aux oligarchies (Russie, Chine) o l'on a cr des fortunes incroyables en *donnant* les biens de l'Etat  des particuliers (gnralement les enfants des dirigeants), tout en crant, dans les campagnes, un lumpen proletariat qui vaut bien celui du XIXeme sicle...

Il augmente tendanciellement aux Etats Unis sous l'effet des politiques Bush, mais je ne crois pas que quiconque conteste sa baisse au cours du 20eme sicle (ni pendant le 19eme).




> Je pense que tu te trompes...le nationalisme est une notion moderne, quant au patriotisme dans les socits traditionelles, il est coulant: c'est--dire que l'on n'est patriote que face  l'tranger.


Le nationalisme a le mme ge que la nation, donc 200 ans au bas mot. Mais il reprend des concepts plus anciens. En Chine, pendant toute la priode de fragmentation (des Han de l'Est aux Sui), on voit apparatre, notamment dans les royaumes Xianbei du nord, la notion de "peuple Han", c'est exactement la mme chose. 

Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire en parlant du "patriotisme face  l'tranger". C'est prcisment le sens de ce mot, non? La seule chose qui volue, c'est le sens qu'on donne au mot tranger au fur et  mesure que les tats apparaissent et se centralisent.




> Depuis quand on n'a pas le droit de critiquer les deux?


Tu peux, c'est juste qu'on est pass de l'un  l'autre. Tu parlais des revenus, puis des impots... Je n'tais pas sur.





> L, tu pars dans de grandes questions philosophiques. Ce qui est certain, et je crois indiscutable dans le cas de Mme Bettencourt, c'est que ces revenus ne sont pas produits par ceux qui les reoivent.


Ca n'a rien de philosophique. Dans PRESQUE TOUS les systmes conomiques actuels, l'ouvrier (celui qui produit) n'est pas, de droit, proprtaire de son entreprise. Tu trouves cela injuste pour Madame Bettencourt, mais probablement pas pour ton boulanger, qui emploie un mitron et une vendeuse... (ou alors, tu es... tu es... Philippe Poutou!)

Srieusement, dire que celui qui "produit la richesse", c'est l'ouvrier, et que le capitaliste "ne fait rien", ca fait partie de ces hypocrisies sublimes dont on nous abreuve actuellement. Et c'est le problme, pas la solution, des dlocalisations... (mais bon, ces temps ci, ceux qui en parlent le plus, ce sont aussi ceux qui ne sont pas concerns par le pb, on n'a jamais vu autant de cadres parler au nom des ouvriers, ni de salaris parler au nom des entrepreneurs).




> Dans le cas de Liliane Bettencourt, elle paierait  peu prs 10% de ses revenus en impts, ce qui correspondrait au seul impt sur le revenu du Franais moyen. Aprs, le contribuable moyen doit encore payer la TVA (premire dpense fiscale pour le citoyen moyen, drisoire pour les trs riches), les contributions sociales, la taxe d'habitation, impts locaux, etc...


Je pense qu'elle paye sa TVA et le reste. Le problme,  mon avis, c'est que tu ne peux pas t'empcher de considrer que l'impot doit tre une punition que le riche doit acquitter pour s'excuser de sa richesse (forcment mal acquise, dans le cas de Liliane Bettencourt, son crime fut de natre...). Si tu raisonnes comme cela, l'impot sera toujours trop faible. Mais dis toi bien que ta pense est galement incompatible avec le capitalisme (ancien, prsent ou futur). 

L'alternative a t tente, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle a russi, mais un bon shadok te dirait que plus a rate...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense qu'elle paye sa TVA et le reste. Le problme,  mon avis, c'est que tu ne peux pas t'empcher de considrer que l'impot doit tre une punition que le riche doit acquitter pour s'excuser de sa richesse (forcment mal acquise, dans le cas de Liliane Bettencourt, son crime fut de natre...). Si tu raisonnes comme cela, l'impot sera toujours trop faible. Mais dis toi bien que ta pense est galement incompatible avec le capitalisme (ancien, prsent ou futur). 
> 
> L'alternative a t tente, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle a russi, mais un bon shadok te dirait que plus a marche...
> 
> Francois


Es-tu certain de comprendre le fonctionnement de la TVA et son aspect dgressif par rapport aux revenus ?

----------


## DonQuiche

@Souvrion
Mea culpa pour la confusion.  :;): 
Sur les USA, je crois que tu simplifies trop : pour commencer tu ignores les diffrences entre tats o l'argent n'est pas du tout peru de la mme faon de l'un  l'autre. Ensuite tu minores le poids d'une tendance idologique qui me semble beaucoup plus rpandue que ce que tu sous-entends.

Ensuite, s'il y a effectivement en France une tendance anti-riches assez dsesprante avec une composante haineuse, faut-il pour autant louer la tendance amricaine extrmement moutonnire o la dmocratie est compltement sape par les pouvoirs de l'argent et o trop peu de gens s'insurgent contre la captation par une minorit d'une part beaucoup plus importante qu'en France de la valeur ajoute ? Personnellement j'y vois les stigmates de la propagande anti-sovitique o il vallait toujours mieux se faire voler par des riches que risquer d'tre manipul par Moscou et perscut et stigmatis par la bande  Mac Carthy. Pour ma part la haine anti-riches me donne envie de pleurer mais l'attitude oppose me donne envie de rire et de dire "gentil toutou".

----------


## Invit

> Es-tu certain de comprendre le fonctionnement de la TVA et son aspect dgressif par rapport aux revenus ?


Es tu certain de comprendre le sens du mot "dgressif"?

L'impot sur le revenu est progressif, c'est  dire que son taux augmente en fonction de l'assiette. Les cotisations sociales, ou la CSG, ne sont pas progressives, le taux est constant quel que soit l'assiette. La redevance TV est dgressive  partir d'un certain niveau de revenu (puisque son montant est indpendant du revenu, mais note que les plus pauvres en sont exonrs, ce qui la rend un peu progressive quand mme)

La TVA n'est pas non plus progressive, et comme son assiette est indpendante du revenu, je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu cherches  dire. 

L'ide que la TVA "pse sur les pauvres" (j'imagine que c'est ce que tu veux dire par "dgressif") n'a de sens que parce que l'impot sur le revenu est progressif (et nul pour 50% des mnages). 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Es tu certain de comprendre le sens du mot "dgressif"?
> 
> L'impot sur le revenu est progressif, c'est  dire que son taux augmente en fonction de l'assiette. Les cotisations sociales, ou la CSG, ne sont pas progressives, le taux est constant quel que soit l'assiette. La redevance TV est dgressive  partir d'un certain niveau de revenu (puisque son montant est indpendant du revenu, mais note que les plus pauvres en sont exonrs, ce qui la rend un peu progressive quand mme)
> 
> La TVA n'est pas non plus progressive, et comme son assiette est indpendante du revenu, je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu cherches  dire. 
> 
> L'ide que la TVA "pse sur les pauvres" (j'imagine que c'est ce que tu veux dire par "dgressif") n'a de sens que parce que l'impot sur le revenu est progressif (et nul pour 50% des mnages). 
> 
> Francois


Quel est le lien entre la TVA et l'impt sur le revenu ???

La TVA est considre comme injuste car la part de la consommation dans les foyers aux revenus les plus faibles est plus importante que dans les foyers les plus aiss. Et le montant de la TVA est le mme pour tout le monde. Et a, a n'a rien  voir avec la progressivit de l'impt sur le revenu...

----------


## ManusDei

> Quel est le lien entre la TVA et l'impt sur le revenu ???


Si on a plusieurs impts, c'est justement pour les quilibrer entre ceux qui sont constants, dgressifs etc....

Un riche se moque de la TVA sur les paquets de riz, mais paye l'ISF (enfin en thorie).

Voir un impt tout seul, c'est avoir une vision incomplte.

----------


## souviron34

> Sur les USA, je crois que tu simplifies trop : pour commencer tu ignores les diffrences entre tats o l'argent n'est pas du tout peru de la mme faon de l'un  l'autre. Ensuite tu minores le poids d'une tendance idologique qui me semble beaucoup plus rpandue que ce que tu sous-entends.


Non, mais je n'arriverai pas  convaincre.. Le seul moyen de s'en convaincre, c'est d'y vivre, et pas dans un milieu de franais..

Sur tous les sujets, pour tous les pays, il y avait avant une bonne rfrence de fond : Le Monde Diplomatique. Malheureusement, depuis une 20 aines d'annes, lardaction et le Directeur (ex ??) Ignacio Ramonet ont priviligi les articles soit de journalistes franais depuis la France ou envoys sur place et de relativement brefs sjours, ce qui fait qu'il n'y a plus de sources rellement "implantes" (_sauf ventuellement quelques grands reporters de France2_)..

Mais je peux t'assurer que le mouvement par exemple des Indigns ne reprsente qu'une infme proportion (_et quand je dis infme c'est infme .. Si tu comptes avec 370 millions d'habitant, mme 1 million c'est infme, et on en est extrmement loin_)

Sur ce sujet comme sur d'autres (armes, scu, racisme, volence, obama, IVG, religion..) les visions qu'on en a en France sont totalement parcellaires et biaises par une prsentation mdiatique et une manire de penser diffrente)





> Pour ma part la haine anti-riches me donne envie de pleurer mais l'attitude oppose me donne envie de rire et de dire "gentil toutou".


Absolument.... 

Simplement tant que ce climat existe, il est difficile de proposer ou de rflchir  quelque chose de sens ou d'quitable... Ce sera toujours trop ou pas assez...  Avec toujours des appelations de nom d'oiseau pour l'autre.. et une dsignation facile d'un bouc missaire pour des vises partisanes...

Et comme nous sommes dans un systme dit dmocratique avec un pouvoir temporel limit  une courte priode, dans un pays qui a dj bien ancr une forte habitude de ce genre de pratiques, il est tellement plus facile d'emballer des "moutons" avec un bouc missaire qu'il serait temps que des bonnes volonts de toutes parts s'assemblent...

Mais  voir comment on ridiiculise une position centriste, ou comment on affuble de traitres certaines personnes ayant tent le pas (par exemple en 2007), je pense que l'on en est malheureusement extrmement loin, et que ce n'est que lorsqu'il y aura une vraie catastrophe  qu'on finira par faire quelque chose comme une "union nationale" ou "de salut public"...

A l'heure actuelle, c'est pour a que je vois la "partisanerie" comme exactement une religion : tout ceux qui n'y croient pas sont des mcrants, vous au mieux  l'enfer, au pire au bcher parce qu'ils auraient propags les ides contraires....  Et l'intolrance politique est exactement  mettre sur le mme plan que l'intolrance religieuse.. ou athiste..

----------


## Invit

> La TVA est considre comme injuste car la part de la consommation dans les foyers aux revenus les plus faibles est plus importante que dans les foyers les plus aiss. Et le montant de la TVA est le mme pour tout le monde.


Ben non, le montant de la TVA est li  la consommation... En valeur, les riches consomment plus que les pauvres, et payent donc plus de TVA. 

Le lien avec l'impot sur le revenu, c'est toi qui le fais, en rapportant la TVA au revenu total, donc en comparant implicitement un "taux de TVA sur revenu" avec un taux d'impot sur le revenu. Et c'est sur cette base que tu parles d'injustice. Mais ca ne rend pas la TVA dgressive.

Mais note galement que l'ide que la TVA pse davantage (en proportion) sur les revenus les plus faibles n'est pas vraie (mme si elle marche pour Madame Bettencourt). En taux, la TVA pse sur les mnages qui consomment le plus. Elle touchera assez peu des retraits agricoles  trs faible revenu, qui vivent de leur potager et se dplacent peu. Elle frappera  plein un couple de jeunes cadres parisiens, qui part en week end, en voyage, et vit au dessus de ses moyens.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Si on a plusieurs impts, c'est justement pour les quilibrer entre ceux qui sont constants, dgressifs etc....
> 
> Un riche se moque de la TVA sur les paquets de riz, mais paye l'ISF (enfin en thorie).
> 
> Voir un impt tout seul, c'est avoir une vision incomplte.


Et il est bien connu que les autres impts compensent et que les foyers aiss sont trop taxs en France...

----------


## Marco46

> L nous ne le somme plius... Tu introduis une notion idologique..


Les ingalits se creusent, et les acquis sociaux sont sans cesse remis en question soi-disant pour des raisons budgtaires alors mme que nous n'avons jamais t aussi riches ( l'chelle du pays).
C'est pas idologique que de pointer du doigt un fait.





> Si l'on suit ton paragraphe prcdent, les gens de 2012 vivent en moyenne trs nettement mieux que les gens de 1930 ou 1950 : machine  laver, frigo, tl, ipod/ipad, tlphone, tl, vacances, voyages, cinma, concerts...
> 
> Il y a donc bien simultanment augmentation du confort de vie et diminution du temps de travail....
> 
> Que la rpartiition ait t quitable ou non - elle ne l'a jamais t - n'a pas empch cet accroissement spectaculaire du niveau de vie et donc cette "dsalination" par rapport au travail...
> 
> Que l'on SOUHAITE qu'elle soit plus quitable est un point. Que cela soit LA condition ncessaire est faux...


Mouai ben cette tendance s'inverse. C'est balo. Et pourtant on a jamais eu autant de richesses. Et la droite voudrait continuer et amplifier ce mouvement.




> De plus en plus de personnes travaillent  ??? O vas-tu chercher a ????
> 
> Crois-tu que nous avons aujourdhui plus de travailleurs en proportion que en 1500, 1900 ???
> 
> Bien sr que non, puisque justement nous avons des mcanismes comme le chmage ou la retraite....
> 
> Avant soit tu crevais soit il fallait que tu bosses...


Alors l je me rends compte que je me suis super mal exprim, je vais reformuler :

"Parmi les personnes qui travaillent, il y en a de plus en plus qui ne peuvent pas tre autonome, en particulier les jeunes qui continuent de vivre chez leurs parents de plus en plus tard mme en ayant un emploi."

Voil pour l'ide, c'est plus intelligible dit comme a.




> Non... C'est une forme de jalousie et de fainantise de gamin : "_ben si lui il a ce jouet, moi j'veux l'avoir aussi !!! Sinon je f'rais pas mes devoirs_"
> 
> Enfin, crois ce que tu veux.... Mais ne t'tonnes pas qu'on ne trouve pas de solutions, mme dans 100 ans...


Mais les solutions ont les connat, il faut juste les mettre en oeuvre, c'est  dire forcer les avares  bien partager exactement comme on force les gamins  pas bouffer tout le gteau en collant des beignes aux autres moins forts qu'eux. On duque les gosses  pas appliquer la loi de la jungle mais quand on est adulte a y est c'est la teuf ?
N'importe quoi.




> Le problme c'est que l je retrouve dans ton discours la logique du "travailler plus pour gagner plus" de Sarkozy ou encore le "travailler pour gagner sa place au paradis" de l'glise. Dans cette conception l, oui, le travail est un moyen.


Ben c'est pas exclusif. Donc tu devrais terminer par "Dans cette conception l *aussi*, oui, le travail est un moyen." Ce qui me fait une belle jambe.




> Ce n'est pas la vision qu'en donne Marx ou le socialisme traditionnel. Pour ces mouvements, le travail a toujours t noble, c'est pour cela qu'ils pronent le pouvoir aux travailleurs. Marx justifie la dictature du proltariat en disant que les proltaires produisent tout, donc ils ont droit d'en faire ce qu'ils veulent, et tant pis pour les capitalistes mais aussi pour les organisateurs, les ingnieurs, les cratifs, tous ces "petits-bourgeois" qui ne sont tout de mme pas des bouches inutiles dans la socit.


Moi tu sais le marxisme ... Trs peu pour moi.

Et dire que les ingnieurs/organisateurs/cratifs/chefs sont des bouches inutiles c'est tout aussi dbile. Le capitalisme est bien plus efficient que le communisme en ce qui concerne l'conomie. Il faut juste rguler les apptits des gamins irresponsables qui sont aux commandes et protger les 3 pouvoirs des lobbys conomiques. Enfin je dis "juste" mais bon  ::D: 

Donc l aussi, Marx  dit ceci, Hayek  dit cela ... Et alors ? Ils sont morts et nous on est vivant.

Par ailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi une activit purement utilitaire (travailler) pourrait tre noble. Pour les arts (qui relvent du loisir normalement) je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est une activit noble, mais pour le travail ... Non je vois pas. C'est une activit ncessaire. videmment faut se placer du point de vue d'une personne honnte qui ne veut pas tre un boulet pour les autres. Ca va de soi.

----------


## GPPro

> Ben non, le montant de la TVA est li  la consommation... En valeur, les riches consomment plus que les pauvres, et payent donc plus de TVA. 
> 
> Le lien avec l'impot sur le revenu, c'est toi qui le fais, en rapportant la TVA au revenu total, donc en comparant implicitement un "taux de TVA sur revenu" avec un taux d'impot sur le revenu. Et c'est sur cette base que tu parles d'injustice. Mais ca ne rend pas la TVA dgressive.
> 
> Mais note galement que l'ide que la TVA pse davantage (en proportion) sur les revenus les plus faibles n'est pas vraie (mme si elle marche pour Madame Bettencourt). En taux, la TVA pse sur les mnages qui consomment le plus. Elle touchera assez peu des retraits agricoles  trs faible revenu, qui vivent de leur potager et se dplacent peu. Elle frappera  plein un couple de jeunes cadres parisiens, qui part en week end, en voyage, et vit au dessus de ses moyens.
> 
> Francois


Mme si la TVA pesait plus sur les foyers les plus aiss, source ?,  (en pourcentage, et non en somme brute, videmment), la nature de la consommation n'est pas la mme. Quand tu la payes sur des biens premire ncessit, tu n'as pas le choix, pour le reste, c'est un choix. Et c'est bien en cela que la TVA est injuste : les foyers les plus pauvres ne peuvent pas y chapper, pour les autres c'est choix de mode de vie et de consommation.

----------


## souviron34

> Ca n'a rien de philosophique. Dans PRESQUE TOUS les systmes conomiques actuels, l'ouvrier (celui qui produit) n'est pas, de droit, proprtaire de son entreprise.


C'est d'ailleurs vrai galement en Chine ou  Cuba : malgr les beaux discours et l'idologie thorique, si Mr Chen, ouvrier dans l'usine XXX de la banlieue de Shangai, vient dire "_ben cette usine est  moi et mes potes qui travaillons dedans_", il va aller faire un joli tour du propritaire.. au fond d'une cellule...  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Forcment??? Je ne comprends pas la logique...


C'est simple: les morts ne peuvent pas avoir de revenus. Les bandits (oui, que crois-tu que le paysan qui meurt de faim fait pour survivre?) ne font pas non plus partie de l'conomie lgale.



> Il augmente tendanciellement aux Etats Unis sous l'effet des politiques Bush, mais je ne crois pas que quiconque conteste sa baisse au cours du 20eme sicle (ni pendant le 19eme).


En fait il a aux US atteint son pic historique pendant les annes 2000. La part du travail dans la valeur ajoute dcroit depuis facilement 30 ans, je n'ai pas les chiffre correspondants pour le coefficient Gini des revenus mais je sais additioner 2+2.

Par rapport  l'avant-guerre il a certes diminu fortement, mais maintenant il remonte.



> Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire en parlant du "patriotisme face  l'tranger". C'est prcisment le sens de ce mot, non? La seule chose qui volue, c'est le sens qu'on donne au mot tranger au fur et  mesure que les tats apparaissent et se centralisent.


C'est pourtant simple: avant, les gens ne s'unissaient que face  la menace commune (et encore: voir exemple de la Guerre de Cent Ans). Aprs est apparu un patriotisme de principe.




> Le nationalisme a le mme ge que la nation, donc 200 ans au bas mot. Mais il reprend des concepts plus anciens. En Chine, pendant toute la priode de fragmentation (des Han de l'Est aux Sui), on voit apparatre, notamment dans les royaumes Xianbei du nord, la notion de "peuple Han", c'est exactement la mme chose.


En mme temps, a n'a pas empech la fragmentation: je trouve donc un peu malhonnte de comparer ces premiers sentiments (ou l'appel aux princes Italiens de Machiavelli) aux nationalismes Allemands ou Italiens, qui ont tout balay sur leur passage.


> Ca n'a rien de philosophique. Dans PRESQUE TOUS les systmes conomiques actuels, l'ouvrier (celui qui produit) n'est pas, de droit, proprtaire de son entreprise. Tu trouves cela injuste pour Madame Bettencourt, mais probablement pas pour ton boulanger, qui emploie un mitron et une vendeuse... (ou alors, tu es... tu es... Philippe Poutou!)


Si, si, je t'assure, la question d' qui doit appartenir, _moralement_, l'entreprise est entirement philosophique.

Pratiquement, si tu compares un artisan et un grand capitaliste, disons Liliane Bettencourt (qui est un cas extrme), tu veras une diffrence de fond.

Le plombier qui emploie un salari travaille comme son ouvrier, il gagne peut-tre un peu plus mais il assume aussi plus de risques. Le boulanger emploie un apprenti et une vendeuse, mais c'est bien lui qui fait le pain, l'apprenti apprend en l'aidant, la vendeuse sert les clients et encaisse. Au final, la rmuneration des salaris n'est pas trop diffrente de leur valeur ajoute dans ces cas, et le patron ralise une part importante de la valeur ajoute de l'entreprise.

Maintenant tu as le grand patron qui signe des chques, ou l'actionnaire qui ne gre rien du tout (Liliane Bettencourt). Dans ce cas la valeur ajoute du capitaliste est rigoureusement nulle. Pourtant, ces gens gagnent bien plus que ton boulanger ou ton artisan plombier. Comprends que a peut causer un certain malaise, ou une certaine colre.





> Srieusement, dire que celui qui "produit la richesse", c'est l'ouvrier, et que le capitaliste "ne fait rien", ca fait partie de ces hypocrisies sublimes dont on nous abreuve actuellement. Et c'est le problme, pas la solution, des dlocalisations... (mais bon, ces temps ci, ceux qui en parlent le plus, ce sont aussi ceux qui ne sont pas concerns par le pb, on n'a jamais vu autant de cadres parler au nom des ouvriers, ni de salaris parler au nom des entrepreneurs).


a dpend de ce que tu entends par capitaliste. Au sens propre, c'est--dire de celui qui ne contribue que du capital, le capitaliste ne sert  rien. Si on affecte sa fortune  une caisse d'investissement quelconque, ce serait la mme chose. Il n'y pas de valeur ajoute, simplement une activit d'accumulation: l'activit est ncessaire, parce que si on distribue sa fortune aux pauvres, ils vont consommer et personne ne va investir; mais la personne qui l'exerce ne l'est pas, on pourrait remplacer le capitaliste par une banque, un organisme public, un logiciel...

Maintenant je suis d'accord avec toi que tous les patrons ne sont pas que des capitalistes.




> (forcment mal acquise, dans le cas de Liliane Bettencourt, son crime fut de natre...).


Tu prends les choses  l'envers. L ou Liliane Bettencourt pose un problme, c'est qu'elle s'est juste donn la peine de naitre pour toucher le pactole.




> L'alternative a t tente, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle a russi, mais un bon shadok te dirait que plus a rate...


"l"'alternative? Tu devrais te renseigner.

Par exemple, renseigne-toi sur les bnfices de Mondragon; et rappelle-toi qu'ils n'ont mme pas dlocalis, ils font tout a en Europe. 

L, le problme c'est aussi que les cooperatives font peur aux travailleurs, il faut prendre des dcisions, aller aux assembles, puis si on prend un arrt maladie  chaque petit rhume on se tire une balle dans le pied. Mme si ce n'est pas toujours possible d'en monter, pour chacune qui se fait il y en bien dix o les salaris n'osent pas. 

Donc au final, si on a un systme pourri c'est parce qu'on le vaut bien, pour continuer les rfrence l'Oral. Sauf que sur le long terme, changer la socit par l'ducation, ce n'est pas impossible ou impensable.



> Es tu certain de comprendre le sens du mot "dgressif"?
> 
> L'impot sur le revenu est progressif, c'est  dire que son taux augmente en fonction de l'assiette. Les cotisations sociales, ou la CSG, ne sont pas progressives, le taux est constant quel que soit l'assiette. La redevance TV est dgressive  partir d'un certain niveau (puisqu'elle est constante quelque soit le revenu)
> 
> La TVA n'est pas non plus progressive, et son assiette est indpendante du revenu.
> 
> L'ide que la TVA "pse sur les pauvres" (j'imagine que c'est ce que tu veux dire par "dgressif") n'a de sens que parce que l'impot sur le revenu est progressif (et nul pour 50% des mnages).
> 
> Francois


As-tu bien compris ce qu'est la TVA?

Si tu sort t'acheter une bire, tu paies la TVA. Si Liliane Bettencourt ne dpense pas un million d'euros, elle ne paie pas de TVA.

La TVA est dgressive car les pauvres consomment (immdiatement ou en diffr) tout leur revenu, alors que les riches pargnent, investissent, font des dons, embauchent des domestiques, etc, etc....

----------


## souviron34

> Et c'est bien en cela que la TVA est injuste : les foyers les plus pauvres ne peuvent pas y chapper, pour les autres c'est choix de mode de vie et de consommation.


a je suis tout  fait d'accord..


C'tait d'ailleurs les arguments du PCF  l'poque...

Il est cependant trs peu probable qu'aucun gouvernement de gauche ne revienne dessus, comme la TIPP ou la taxe sur le tabac, vu ce que a rapporte ....

----------


## souviron34

> L ou Liliane Bettencourt pose un problme, c'est qu'elle s'est juste donn la peine de naitre pour toucher le pactole.


Et elle l'a fait exprs ????

Comme je disais, c'est une SDF pour l'mir du Quatar, dont on est bien content qu'il rachte, outre le PSG, un certain nombre de botes franaises en faillite, et fournisse du boulot aux chantiers navals...

En bref, cette dsignation est de la dmagogie  2 balles....

Qu'on impose des limites de salaires, qu'on concocte des impts, c'est bien... Qu'on accuse les gens d'tre ns dans leur famille, c'est idiot *, et qu'on critique les super-capitalistes tout en les implorant de sauver notre industrie XXX en faillite, c'est de l'hypocrise pure...


* : comme dit Maxime Le Forestier dans  "tre n quelque part..."

N Quelque Part (lyrics)




> On choisit pas ses parents,
> on choisit pas sa famille
> On choisit pas non plus
> les trottoirs de Manille
> De Paris ou d'Alger
> Pour apprendre  marcher
> Etre n quelque part
> Etre n quelque part
> Pour celui qui est n
> C'est toujours un hasard

----------


## Invit

> Mme si la TVA pesait plus sur les foyers les plus aiss, source ?,  (en pourcentage, et non en somme brute, videmment),


Je t'ai dit "en valeur"... En proportion, a dpend de la structure de la consommation. 




> Quand tu la payes sur des biens premire ncessit, tu n'as pas le choix, pour le reste, c'est un choix.


C'est la raison pour laquelle il y a des taux diffrencis de TVA. 




> Les ingalits se creusent, et les acquis sociaux sont sans cesse remis en question soi-disant pour des raisons budgtaires alors mme que nous n'avons jamais t aussi riches ( l'chelle du pays).


Les ingalits se creusent, a dpend  quoi tu te compares. Par rapport aux annes 1930, les ingalits se sont nettement rduites. Je ne suis mme pas certain qu'elles se soient aggraves sur les 15 dernires annes...

Nous n'avons jamais t aussi riches... et nous n'avons jamais eu autant de dettes. C'est tout le problme des "acquis sociaux", justement. Ils ne sont pas vraiment "acquis" parce qu'on ne les a pas pays. C'est comme ta maison, si tu veux : si tu dois 80% de sa valeur  ton banquier, c'est un acquis qui sera remis en cause si tu n'arrives plus  payer le banquier (sans lequel tu serais toujours locataire, remarque...).

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et elle l'a fait exprs ????
> 
> Comme je disais, c'est une SDF pour l'mir du Quatar, dont on est bien content qu'il rachte, outre le PSG, un certain nombre de botes franaises en faillite, et fournisse du boulot aux chantiers navals...
> 
> En bref, cette dsignation est de la dmagogie  2 balles....
> 
> Qu'on impose des limites de salaires, qu'on concocte des impts, c'est bien... Qu'on accuse les gens d'tre ns dans leur famille, c'est idiot, et qu'on critique les super-capitalistes tout en les implorant de sauver notre industrie XXX en faillite, c'est de l'hypocrise pure...


Mais qui l'a accus de quoi que ce soit? On parle justement de lui mettre des impts en plus  payer, ou une contribution exceptionelle, bref de la laisser avec un revenu qui correspond  son activit.

----------


## souviron34

ta formulation sonne un peu comme une accusation....

----------


## ManusDei

> Et il est bien connu que les autres impts compensent et que les foyers aiss sont trop taxs en France...





> Un riche se moque de la TVA sur les paquets de riz, mais paye l'ISF *(enfin en thorie)*.
> 
> Voir un impt tout seul, c'est avoir une vision incomplte.


Ne fais pas ton Jean-Franois Cop s'il te plat. Ce n'est pas parce que je l'ai mis entre parenthses que a n'existe pas.

----------


## GPPro

> Ne fais pas ton Jean-Franois Cop s'il te plat. Ce n'est pas parce que je l'ai mis entre parenthses que a n'existe pas.


Premirement l'argument est infond, deuximement les gens ne vivent pas de thorie.

----------


## souviron34

> Les ingalits se creusent, et les acquis sociaux sont sans cesse remis en question soi-disant pour des raisons budgtaires 
> alors mme que nous n'avons jamais t aussi riches ( l'chelle du pays).
> C'est pas idologique que de pointer du doigt un fait.


En un sens bien sr que si, que c'est dmagogique et idologique : les "acquis" sociaux reposent sur les 60 dernires annes d'une civilisation qui en compte au bas-mot 2 000, sinon 8 000...

Donc a se creuse, certes, mais tout est relatif : un ouvrier des annes 37-38 aurait bien aim avoir le 100ime de ce qu'un ouvrier d'aujourdh'hui a.. Et nous ne sommes que 70 ans plus tard...





> Mouai ben cette tendance s'inverse. C'est balo. *Et pourtant on a jamais eu autant de richesses*.


C'est trange.... On est riches mais on vit  crdit ????????? On est riches mais on n'a plus les colonies d'avant qui fournissaient de la main d'ouvre pas chre, ni l'empire qui fournissait des marchs captifs ??????? On est riches mais on n'a plus rien qui produit du tangible ????

Ah si on compte la Bourse, sans doute... Et les "prestations intellectuelles", ventuellement peut-tre...

Mais non, on a dj t BEAUCOUP plus riche, comme du temps des 30 glorieuses justement.... O on avait simultanment l'argent amricain du Plan Marshalll, plein de colonies, un Empire ou ex-Empire dans tat de dpendance conomique total, un pays  reconstruire avec une classe d'ge quasiment disparue....

Et pratiquement tout ce qui est considr comme "acquis" vient de ce moment-l, trs particulier...

Justement on s'appauvrit... Mais a va pas avec le fait que les partis (quels qu'ils soient) veulent flatter lers Franais en leur disant "vous tes une grande nation, la plus importante !!!"

----------


## Invit

> En fait il a aux US atteint son pic historique pendant les annes 2000. La part du travail dans la valeur ajoute dcroit depuis facilement 30 ans, je n'ai pas les chiffre correspondants pour le coefficient Gini des revenus mais je sais additioner 2+2.


La part du travail dans la valeur ajoute et la rpartition des revenus des individus sont des choses diffrentes, surtout si tu considres la VA totale de la nation (qui inclut les entreprises et l'Etat). 

Mais une fois de plus, cela dpend  quoi on se compare...




> C'est pourtant simple: avant, les gens ne s'unissaient que face  la menace commune (et encore: voir exemple de la Guerre de Cent Ans). Aprs est apparu un patriotisme de principe.


Quand? La patrie en danger, pendant la rvolution, c'est contre l'tranger, l'Alsace Lorraine et la guerre de 14, pareil. Et mme aujourd'hui, le discours d'un Montebourg sur l'Allemagne, ou le discours ambient sur la Chine est de nature conomique, mais pas "de principe".




> Maintenant tu as le grand patron qui signe des chques, ou l'actionnaire qui ne gre rien du tout (Liliane Bettencourt). Dans ce cas la valeur ajoute du capitaliste est rigoureusement nulle. Pourtant, ces gens gagnent bien plus que ton boulanger ou ton artisan plombier. Comprends que a peut causer un certain malaise, ou une certaine colre.


La valeur ajoute du capitaliste, ce n'est JAMAIS le fait qu'il travaille, mais le fait qu'il ait mis les sous dans l'affaire. C'est vrai pour le boulanger, comme pour Madame Bettencourt. Dans toutes les entreprises un peu importantes, l'actionnaire principal n'est pas ouvrier. L'actionnaire, c'est celui qui prend le risque initial, qui met ses sous dans l'affaire, et qui prend les pertes si ca se passe mal, ce n'est pas une question de travail ou de valeur ajoute. 

A mon avis, le malaise tient  deux choses : 
- "les gens" ont de plus en plus de mal  s'habituer  l'hritage des autres (le leur ca marche), l'ide que Zuckerberg "vale" 100 milliards n'ennuie personne, l'ide que Liliane Bettencourt en hrite le dixime est insupportable. Ca rejoint le discours ambiant sur le domaine public et la proprit intellectuelle.
- les mmes personnes qui nous expliquent que le travail, c'est juste un accord cynique entre un patron et un salari, et qui ne voient aucun inconvnient  accepter que leur licenciement leur soit pay six ou huit mois de salaire, ont un mal fou  admettre que les revenus des autres ne rsultent pas d'un "taux horaire", ou de quelque chose du genre

Ca en dit plus sur "les gens", je crois, que sur l'conomie... Et ca explique les politiques, on a ceux qu'on choisit.




> a dpend de ce que tu entends par capitaliste. Au sens propre, c'est--dire de celui qui ne contribue que du capital, le capitaliste ne sert  rien. Si on affecte sa fortune  une caisse d'investissement quelconque, ce serait la mme chose. Il n'y pas de valeur ajoute, simplement une activit d'accumulation: l'activit est ncessaire, parce que si on distribue sa fortune aux pauvres, ils vont consommer et personne ne va investir; mais la personne qui l'exerce ne l'est pas, on pourrait remplacer le capitaliste par une banque, un organisme public, un logiciel...


Ben tiens... Les exemples abondent d'entreprises cres sans capitalistes, ou l'investissement initial, la prise de risque, apparait magiquement.

Srieusement, le capitaliste est au coeur du systme parce qu'il cre l'entreprise, et prend le risque. Sans lui, il n'y a pas d'entreprise. Et il le fait parce que le risque est compens par des bnfices futurs et durables. Considrer a posteriori qu'il ne sert  rien, ou dcider  sa place de ce que devrait tre sa "juste rmunration" me semble un peu facile. C'est l'alternative marxiste  laquelle je faisait rfrence...




> Tu prends les choses  l'envers. L ou Liliane Bettencourt pose un problme, c'est qu'elle s'est juste donn la peine de naitre pour toucher le pactole.


En fait, ton problme est de nature morale, tu as du mal avec l'hritage. J'espre que tu te l'appliques  toi mme, et que tu feras de mme pour tes enfants... (moi pas)




> L, le problme c'est aussi que les cooperatives font peur aux travailleurs, il faut prendre des dcisions, aller aux assembles, puis si on prend un arrt maladie  chaque petit rhume on se tire une balle dans le pied. Mme si ce n'est pas toujours possible d'en monter, pour chacune qui se fait il y en bien dix o les salaris n'osent pas.


Le problme, c'est que la plupart du temps, les coopratives n'arrivent pas  grossir, faute d'accord entre les participants. L'galitarisme comme modle de managament, ca fonctionne mal, c'est dommage, mais c'est avr.




> Si tu sort t'acheter une bire, tu paies la TVA. Si Liliane Bettencourt ne dpense pas un million d'euros, elle ne paie pas de TVA.


Et inversement, si je ne m'achte pas de Rolls je ne paye pas de TVA... Tu voudrais que toutes les taxes (et peut tre les prix aussi) soient proportionnels au revenu? On gagnerait du temps en abandonnant les revenus, et en proposant  l'Etat de distribuer un nombre gal de coquillages...




> La TVA est dgressive car les pauvres consomment (immdiatement ou en diffr) tout leur revenu, alors que les riches pargnent, investissent, font des dons, embauchent des domestiques, etc, etc....


Ca ne la rend pas dgressive... Et ce n'est pas compltement vrai. Mais une fois de plus, le problme n'est pas la progressivit, mais le fait que la TVA n'est pas assise sur le revenu.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Et il est bien connu que (...) les foyers aiss sont trop taxs en France...


La presse anglo-saxonne ne dit pas autre chose. Une partie de la population franaise le dit galement. 

Donc, oui, c'est bien connu. Tu as le droit de n'tre pas d'accord bien sr...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> a dpend de ce que tu entends par capitaliste. Au sens propre, c'est--dire de celui qui ne contribue que du capital, le capitaliste ne sert  rien. Si on affecte sa fortune  une caisse d'investissement quelconque, ce serait la mme chose. Il n'y pas de valeur ajoute, ... on pourrait remplacer le capitaliste par une banque, un organisme public, un logiciel...


Ce qui fait que un producteur ne sert  rien.. Un logiciel ou une banque va affecter tant dargent  telle pesonne qui se prsente devant en disant "_je suis un artiste, financez mon disque/mon concert/mon film_", c'est bien a ????

J'aime bien  ::): 

Eh bien non, le capitaliste, il dispose (_il a , il a hrit, il emprunte, il hypthque..._)  des sous qu'il met sur quelque chose parce qu'il pense que a vaut la peine et que a va rapporter...

Sans capitalistes, pas de dcouverte de l'Amrique, pas de Vasco de Gama, pas de Pasteur, pas de Eiffel, pas de MichelAnge, pas de salles de thatres ou de cabaret, pas de bars, pas de discos.... 

PArce que le mec qui investt dans un thatre ou une discothque, il espre bien que a va lui rapporter, non ??? Pourtant il faut qu'il en mette, des sous... Qu'il en fasse, des dmarches.... Et q'uil choisisse bien ses spectacles ou son endroit pour que a finisse par rapporter...


PS: j'aime bien d'ailleurs le "_si on affecte sa fortune_"... Si *je* dcide d'affecter *tes* conomies  l'achat de 3 photocopieurs pour *mon* bureau, tu es d'accord ?  ::aie:: 

*



> L, le problme c'est aussi que les cooperatives font peur aux travailleurs, i*l faut prendre des dcisions, aller aux assembles, puis si on prend un arrt maladie  chaque petit rhume on se tire une balle dans le pied*. Mme si ce n'est pas toujours possible d'en monter, pour chacune qui se fait il y en bien dix o les salaris n'osent pas.


Ce qui est le TRAVAIL du captialiste chef d'entreprise..  ::): 

Donc c'est "_parce que je le vaut bien_"....

Parce que oui, c'est pas vident du tout de prendre des dcisions, d'aller aux assembles, qu'effectivement a s'arrte pas forcment la nuit ou le weekend, ou les vacances...

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui fait que un producteur ne sert  rien.. Un logiciel ou une banque va affecter tant dargent  telle pesonne qui se prsente devant en disant "_je suis un artiste, financez mon disque/mon concert/mon film_", c'est bien a ????


Amusant comme ce dbat en rejoint deux autres, celui sur le tlchargement et celui sur l'open source.

Dans les trois dbats, j'ai l'impression que tout tourne autour de la (vieille) notion de "rente". Au fond, ce qui agace, avec EMI, Liliane Bettencourt, ou Microsoft, c'est l'ide qu'ils puissent bnficier d'une rente (monopole ou pas), et surtout que cette rente soit perptuelle (ou trs longue). 

Ce que je trouve curieux, c'est qu'au fond, ce qui fait qu' temps de travail gal, un diplom soit mieux pay qu'un non diplom est une forme de rente (c'est trs visible dans le cas de professions 'administres', par exemple les avocats ou les mdecins). Egalement, la proprit d'une maison, d'un terrain, n'est pas fondamentalement diffrente de celle d'une entreprise (c'est particulirement net pour les paysans). Comment admettre que l'un soit injuste et pas l'autre? Peut on accepter la proprit et nier la rente?

Dans les trois cas, on emballe l'imposture intellectuelle dans des grands mots gnreux, "culture", "partage", "solidarit". 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La part du travail dans la valeur ajoute et la rpartition des revenus des individus sont des choses diffrentes, surtout si tu considres la VA totale de la nation (qui inclut les entreprises et l'Etat).


Oui, tu as raison: il y a les retraits, qui suffiraient  eux seuls  faire baisser la part du travail. _Mea culpa_, j'avais, l'espace d'un instant, oubli le peril gris.



> Quand? La patrie en danger, pendant la rvolution, c'est contre l'tranger, l'Alsace Lorraine et la guerre de 14, pareil. Et mme aujourd'hui, le discours d'un Montebourg sur l'Allemagne, ou le discours ambient sur la Chine est de nature conomique, mais pas "de principe".


La diffrence, c'est de ne plus attendre la guerre. Le patriotisme n'aurait vidament pas de sens sans tranger, mais il y a une diffrence entre attendre (litteralement) que l'enemi soit dans ton village et tre prt  faire des efforts au nom de la grandeur de la nation ou que-sais-je d'autre.




> La valeur ajoute du capitaliste, ce n'est JAMAIS le fait qu'il travaille, mais le fait qu'il ait mis les sous dans l'affaire. C'est vrai pour le boulanger, comme pour Madame Bettencourt. Dans toutes les entreprises un peu importantes, l'actionnaire principal n'est pas ouvrier. L'actionnaire, c'est celui qui prend le risque initial, qui met ses sous dans l'affaire, et qui prend les pertes si ca se passe mal, ce n'est pas une question de travail ou de valeur ajoute.


Justement, ce n'est pas une valeur ajoute, et comme on dit "l'argent n'a pas d'odeur". Son argent, l'argent public, l'argent ger par un logiciel, l'argent prt par la banque...quelle diffrence?

Je rpond  ma propre question rhtorique: le capitaliste va prendre une part des profits, l o une IA ou une banque la reinvestirait et une caisse publique...l je sche, en thorie ils devraient tout rinvestir, mais la gestion de l'argent public fait souvent peur ::aie:: 

Mon discours, que tu n'as visiblement pas compris, c'est que bien que la _fonction_ d'accumulation du capital soit le coeur du capitalisme, qu'elle dfinit d'ailleurs, la _personne_ qui exerce cette fonction ne l'est pas, c'est mme une source d'ineffecience.




> A mon avis, le malaise tient  deux choses : 
> - "les gens" ont de plus en plus de mal  s'habituer  l'hritage des autres (le leur ca marche), l'ide que Zuckerberg "vale" 100 milliards n'ennuie personne, l'ide que Liliane Bettencourt en hrite le dixime est insupportable. Ca rejoint le discours ambiant sur le domaine public et la proprit intellectuelle.
> 
> Ca en dit plus sur "les gens", je crois, que sur l'conomie... Et ca explique les politiques, on a ceux qu'on choisit.
> 
> En fait, ton problme est de nature morale, tu as du mal avec l'hritage. J'espre que tu te l'appliques  toi mme, et que tu feras de mme pour tes enfants... (moi pas)


Je dirais que tu as du mal avec la notion de mrite.



> Ben tiens... Les exemples abondent d'entreprises cres sans capitalistes, ou l'investissement initial, la prise de risque, apparait magiquement.


Il y en a pas mal: des entreprises publiques (la SNCF par exemple), des cooperatives (e.g. Mondragon), des entreprises auto-finances (e.g. le boulanger qui s'est install grce  un emprunt)....




> Srieusement, le capitaliste est au coeur du systme parce qu'il cre l'entreprise, et prend le risque. Sans lui, il n'y a pas d'entreprise. Et il le fait parce que le risque est compens par des bnfices futurs et durables. Considrer a posteriori qu'il ne sert  rien, ou dcider  sa place de ce que devrait tre sa "juste rmunration" me semble un peu facile. C'est l'alternative marxiste  laquelle je faisait rfrence...


Il ne faut pas confondre capitaliste et capital, ni faire du manichisme.




> Le problme, c'est que la plupart du temps. les coopratives n'arrivent pas  grossir, faute d'accord entre les participants. L'galitarisme comme modle de managament, ca fonctionne mal, c'est dommage, mais c'est avr.


Faute de participants surtout, parce que sinon....Mondragon c'est 15Mds de CA, alors dire que a fonctionne mal, a me parait un peu os. T'as peut-tre de l'lectromnager Fagor chez toi? Si oui, t'utilise du matriel fabriqu en cooperative.

Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, les gens veulent rarement franchir le pas, mme quand ils en ont l'occasion.



> Et inversement, si je ne m'achte pas de Rolls je ne paye pas de TVA... Tu voudrais que toutes les taxes (et peut tre les prix aussi) soient proportionnels au revenu? On gagnerait du temps en abandonnant les revenus, et en proposant  l'Etat de distribuer un nombre gal de coquillages...


Tu t'achtes des Rolls? ::calim2:: 


Tu m'en offres une?  ::oops:: 




> Ca ne la rend pas dgressive... Et ce n'est pas compltement vrai. Mais une fois de plus, le problme n'est pas la progressivit, mais le fait que la TVA n'est pas assise sur le revenu.


Exactement: elle n'est pas assise sur le revenu, et les plus riches paient proportionellement moins (si, si, c'est bien tabli), donc elle est dgressive.

----------


## souviron34

*@fcharton:*
Je pense que c'est surtout d au nombrilisme et au manque de perspective et de valeur relative :

car en fait, ce que dit bien M. LeForestier, c'est que c'est un hasard...

Une Liliane Bettncourt a eu le bol de nitre dans sa famille, mais un Jean Dupont a eu du bol de natre de parents ouvriers en France et non pas de parents alcoolos ou drogus  Buenos Aires....

Et aucun des 3 gamins n'y est pour quoi que ce soit....

Et encore, c'est mieux que d'tre n d'une Fanchon (_ou.. je me souviens plus son nom, la mre de Cosette_) du temps de la fin du XVIIIi me...

Ce qui justifie l'anti-racisme (nous sommes tous gaux) devrait galement justifier des tensions sociales apaises, mais non....

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce qui fait que un producteur ne sert  rien.. Un logiciel ou une banque va affecter tant dargent  telle pesonne qui se prsente devant en disant "_je suis un artiste, financez mon disque/mon concert/mon film_", c'est bien a ????


a dpend du producteur. Si son rle se limite  donner des sous et  attendre des bnfices, alors oui, c'est un simple point de passage pour l'argent. En tant que personne, il ne sert  rien. C'est dur mais c'est vrai.

Maintenant, s'il va couter les chansons de son artiste, qu'il lui fait des commentaires, voir qu'il dite l'enregistrement lui-mme, qu'il fait les dmarches de trouver le studio d'enregistrement, l'usine qui va graver les CD et la plateforme de distribution en lignebref, s'il ralise un _travail_ de producteur et amne une _valeur ajoute_, alors non, il n'est pas remplaable.

Mais tu remarqueras que dans le deuxime cas le producteur n'est pas (forcment) capitaliste. Il a peut-tre un capitaliste derrire lui; ou alors il emprunte auprs de la banque; ou peut-tre qu'il a son patrimoine et qu'il est son propre capitaliste. Certains demandent aussi des aides  l'tat, selon la politique culturelle locale bien sr....




> Dans les trois dbats, j'ai l'impression que tout tourne autour de la (vieille) notion de "rente". Au fond, ce qui agace, avec EMI, Liliane Bettencourt, ou Microsoft, c'est l'ide qu'ils puissent bnficier d'une rente (monopole ou pas), et surtout que cette rente soit perptuelle (ou trs longue).


Tout  fait, la notion de rente est au coeur du dbat. Et tout conomiste te dira que la Rente, c'est le Mal.

----------


## souviron34

> a dpend du producteur. Si son rle se limite  donner des sous et  attendre des bnfices, alors oui, c'est un simple point de passage pour l'argent. En tant que personne, il ne sert  rien. C'est dur mais c'est vrai.


Non, parce que comme ses ressources ne sont pas infinies et qu'il y a potentiellement 7 milliards de candidats, il faut bien qu'il choisisse.

Ce qui se fait via :




> Maintenant, s'il va couter les chansons de son artiste,


L'un ne va pas sans l'autre... Ou alors il possderait Le Monde,  mais nous ne sommes pas dans la Guerre des Etoiles...





> mais tu remarqueras que dans le deuxime cas le producteur n'est pas (forcment) capitaliste. Il a peut-tre un capitaliste derrire lui; ou alors il emprunte auprs de la banque; ou peut-tre qu'il a son patrimoine et qu'il est son propre capitaliste. Certains demandent aussi des aides  l'tat, selon la politique culturelle locale bien sr....


mais c'est le cas de 90% des capitalistes ... Dans tous les domaines.. 

Comme j'ai cit plus haut, que ce soit Renault (qui avait t nationalis), de mme que Air-France par exemple, ou que ce soit Peugeot  qui l'Etat a donn 2 milliards, ou n'importe quelle entreprise, elle emprunte, elle peut demander des aides de l'etat (_les dernires ces dernres annes ont t pour le photvoltaique et l'olien, mais il y a e les biotechnologies et autres_)..

----------


## souviron34

> Tout  fait, la notion de rente est au coeur du dbat. Et tout conomiste te dira que la Rente, c'est le Mal.


Doinc A Bas les Retraites !!!!  ::aie::  (ou le RMI, au choix)

(c'est bien une rente, on est bien d'accord ??)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> mais c'est le cas de 90% des capitalistes ... Dans tous les domaines..


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire! La plupart des capitalistes ont _aussi_ une fonction utile  ::):  

Je ne vais pas remettre l'exemple Bettencourt sur le tapisoups, je viens de le fairemais il y en par contre qui ne sont _que_  des capitalistes.

Je ne connais pas les chiffres, ton estimation de 90%/10% est peut-tre vrai en nombre de personnes, mais peut-tre fausse en quantits d'argent.

Si on supprimait les retraites (et les retraits), je pourrais travailler 4 jours par semaine pour le mme salaire, ou alors gagner plus pour le mme travail  :;): 

Cependant, les retraites ne sont pas une rente au sens conomique du terme. Sauf peut-tre pour ceux qui n'ont pas investit dans l'ducation de leurs enfants, mais avec les allocations familiales, ce n'est pas aussi simple.

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire! La plupart des capitalistes ont aussi une fonction utile






> Au sens propre, c'est--dire de celui qui ne contribue que du capital, le capitaliste ne sert  rien


faudrait savoir...





> Cependant, les retraites ne sont pas une rente au sens conomique du terme.


Ah bon ??? Tu cotises un certain montant tous les mois (donc tu places un certain capital), et tu rcupres une fraction de ce capital de manire rgulire plus tard, pendant N mois/annes ...

Peux-tu me dire ce qui n'en fait pas une rente au sens conomique ????


PS: quant au RMI, c'est encore plus pervers, puisque tu n'as iren plac, c'est les autres qui ont plac via leurs impts, et toi tu rcupres...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> faudrait savoir...


Je en me contredis pas: le capital est utilisable sans capitaliste, mais la plupart des capitalistes ont aussi une fonction (par exemple le riche producteur: il est producteur et capitaliste).





> Ah bon ??? Tu cotises un certain montant tous les mois (donc tu places un certain capital), et tu rcupres une fraction de ce capital de manire rgulire plus tard, pendant N mois/annes ...
> 
> Peux-tu me dire ce qui n'en fait pas une rente au sens conomique ????


Il faudrait revoir, et le modle de la retraite, et la dfinition de la rente.

Tu cotises pour que la caisse de retraite puisse payer une retraite  tes parents; si t'en a pas, en principe tu compenses pour les retraits sans enfantsmais aujourd'hui il y a trop de retraits dans ce cas et pas assez d'orphelins et d'immigrs ::aie:: 

Ensuite, tes enfants (ou ceux des autres, mais a relve de l'exploitation) cotisent et tu touche une retraite.

La rente, c'est la diffrence entre le revenu plancher (en-dessous duquel il vaut mieux faire autre chose) qui correspond  ton activit, et ton revenu rel. 

Donc si tu t'appelles Liliane Bettencourt et que tu ne fais rien, tout ton revenu est une rente. 

Autre exemple: 

Si tu es un laboratoire de R&D, ton revenu plancher pour rentabiliser un brevet, c'est le cot de son developpement, plus le cot de la R&D qui n'a pas abouti amorti au _pro-rata_, plus tes cots d'opportunit. Ce n'est pas simple  calculer en pratique (surtout les cots d'opportunit), mais c'est comprhensible. 

Si au bout de 10 annes de droits de licences, tu as atteint to revenu plancher et donc rentabilis ton brevet, mais que ton brevet cours 25 ans, tu vas le rentabiliser encore pendant 15 ans: ces 15 ans de revenus supplmentaires constituent une rente.

En thorie, la rente est nulle s'il y a 1) une concurrence parfaite, et 2) une connaissance parfaite des cots. En d'autres termes, la rente n'est jamais nulle  ::aie::  Mais il est important de pouvoir estimer les rentes pour la politique fiscale, car la rente peut toujours tre taxe sans affecter ngativement l'entreprise (et il vaut mieux que les impts ne soient pas suprieurs  la rente, sinon l'entreprise rentabilise mal son activit aprs impts).

Pour en revenir  la retraite: si a te rembourse d'avoir fait et elev tes enfants, ce n'est pas une rente.

----------


## Invit

> La diffrence, c'est de ne plus attendre la guerre. Le patriotisme n'aurait vidament pas de sens sans tranger, mais il y a une diffrence entre attendre (litteralement) que l'enemi soit dans ton village et tre prt  faire des efforts au nom de la grandeur de la nation ou que-sais-je d'autre.


Il y a des diffrences de degr, mais je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait sur le fond. Regarde la Chine actuelle, crois tu que les chinois pensent tre envahis? A mon avis non, et pourtant, le patriotisme (et les appels au patriotisme) y est trs prsent. Pareil dans le discours officiel russe.

Aussi, quand j'tais tudiant, le directeur de mon cole nous haranguait rgulirement en nous expliquant qu'on tait les officiers de la future guerre conomique. Je crois que cela allait plus loin qu'un simple effet de manches.




> Justement, ce n'est pas une valeur ajoute, et comme on dit "l'argent n'a pas d'odeur". Son argent, l'argent public, l'argent ger par un logiciel, l'argent prt par la banque...quelle diffrence?


Le problme, c'est que crer une entreprise demande de l'argent, des ides, une prise de risque initial. Mme si le capitaliste emprunte  son banquier, ou  l'Etat, il reste indispensable. Sinon les entreprises apparaitraient spontanment. 

Enlve le capitaliste, remplace le par le financier, et plus rien ne bouge. Et l'argent, ici, a bien sur une odeur : c'est justement parce que tu y mets tes sous, ou que tu engages tes biens, bref, que tu prends un risque, que tu attends un revenu si l'opration russit.




> Mon discours, que tu n'as visiblement pas compris, c'est que bien que la _fonction_ d'accumulation du capital soit le coeur du capitalisme, qu'elle dfinit d'ailleurs, la _personne_ qui exerce cette fonction ne l'est pas, c'est mme une source d'ineffecience.


Ce qui est en cause, ce n'est pas l'accumulation, mais la cration du capital. N'importe quel fonds de pension peut faire fructifier une entreprise existante (ou la saigner  blanc), mais pour la crer, et en faire quelque chose, il faut un capitaliste, un entrepreneur...




> Je dirais que tu as du mal avec la notion de mrite.


Je ne vois pas en quoi le mrite interdit l'hritage... En fait, les deux vont bien ensemble : le mrite permet le renouvellement des classes dominantes, l'hritage les motive. Je doute que sans la perspective de les transmettre  ses enfants (telles quelles, ou en les revendant), les entreprises se dvelopperaient.  

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Si au bout de 10 annes de droits de licences, tu as atteint to revenu plancher et donc rentabilis ton brevet, mais que ton brevet cours 25 ans, tu vas le rentabiliser encore pendant 15 ans: ces 15 ans de revenus supplmentaires constituent une rente.


J'adore ce raisonnement... qui me rappelle certains grands groupes "donneurs d'ordres", ou les relations qu'on a (diteurs de logiciels) avec les SSII quand elles ont besoin de dveloppement  faon.

En gros, je dveloppe un logiciel, j'en assume les couts, les risques, les dlais. Si ca rate, ah ben tant pis pour moi. Si ca russit, on me concde un revenu qui me permettra de rembourser mes dpenses, peut tre de gagner un tout petit peu plus. Mais pas plus, aprs ce serait abuser. Eventuellement, je pourrais esprer me rattraper la prochaine fois, enfin,  condition que le projet ne soit pas trop couteux, ni durable.

Dans ce monde l, si je peux tre salari, sans risque, je le reste. Qui entreprend alors? Ceux qui n'ont pas d'autre choix? Quelque chose me dit que ca ne va pas marcher.

Heureusement que l'conomie n'a jamais fonctionn ainsi (n'en dplaise  certains conomistes...) Appliqu au logement, le truc est assez marrant : on quitte nos maisons quand on les a "amorties" (c'est  dire qu'on est rentr dans nos investissements).

La rente dont on parle (bien diffrente de la rente de situation ou de monopole critique par les no classiques), c'est justement la contrepartie de la prise de risque. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

Je repars un peu en arrire parce que je m'aperois que j'avais oubli de rpondre  un truc :




> "Parmi les personnes qui travaillent, il y en a de plus en plus qui ne peuvent pas tre autonome, en particulier les jeunes qui continuent de vivre chez leurs parents de plus en plus tard mme en ayant un emploi."


Donc tu en conclues qu'il y a de plus en plus de gens qui travaillent et ne sont pas autonomes..

Or, et c'est le point du dpart il y a quelques jours, il y a beaucoup de travailleurs d'autres pays qui viennet travailler ici, beaucoup de lgaux, et il y a suffisamment de travail pour qu'en plus il y ait aussi beaucoup de clandestins..

Or ces travailleurs migrs, lgalement ou pas, sont autonomes...

Alors problme :  nos jeunes ont-ils une tare spcifique qui les empche d'tre autonomes ???? Non...   part un frein moral...

soit nos "jeunes" continuent  avoir des attentes trop fortes, ou leurs parents  vouloir qu'ils aent des diplmes et soient au chmage, et les boulots vont inexorablement continuer  tre pris par les autres, ce qui va petit  petit faire descendre le niveau de vie global, puisque comme on paye les clandestins moins cher, on va en prendre de plus en plus. Et mme si c'est pas des clandestins, ce sera des migrs... dont une partie du salaire repartira  l'tranger, et donc diminuera d'autant les finances publqiues..
soit ils ragissent, et rinvestissent les mtiers dans lesquels on manque de main d'oeuvre, en diminuant leurs attentes, que ce soit salariiales ou de conditions de travail, et on aura de moins en moins besoin de travailleurs migrs, lgaux ou non, et on pourra tenter de garder un niveau de vie  peu prs stable...

Alors j'admet que diminiuer ses attentes quand on t'a serin toute ta jeunesse,  la maison et  l'cole/universit/mdias, que tu es promis  un avenir radieux est difficile, mais je ne vois pas d'autre issue...

C'est ce que je veux dire en disant que la polmique sur les petits boulots me faisait gerber.. En attendant, les migrs irakiens, croates, macdoniens, ukrainiens, lybiens, maliens, algriens, etc, eh ben ils les prennent, ces boulots.. Et ils vivent...

Pendant que le jeune franais, il va chez ses parents...et pleure sur son triste sort...






> La rente, c'est la diffrence entre le revenu plancher (en-dessous duquel il vaut mieux faire autre chose) qui correspond  ton activit, et ton revenu rel.


tu as une trange dfinition de la rente... 

Dfinition du dictionnaire  :

"_revenu priodique d'un placement, capita_l"

Il n'est pas question ni de diffrence, ni de plancher, ni quoi que ce soit...

Alors s'il te plat ne modifie pas les dfinitions pour faire coller  ce que toi tu veux dire..

Dans le contexte, la retraite est donc bien une rente...

Que la gestion de ce placement soit fait de diverses manires (_redistribution instantane aux retraits actuels, placement pour ton retrait ultrieur, ou autres_) ne change rien au fait que tu places un captial et le rcupres rgulirement sous forme fractionnelle plus tard, ce qui est strictement la dfintion d'une rente..

Par rapport  ta remarque "_si a te rembourse des enfants c'est pas une rente_",  ben c'est exactement le cas d'un capitaliste : si a le rembourse d'avoir pay des remboursements d'emprunts toute sa vie, pour avoir achet ou fait fonctionner une entreprise, ce n'est donc pas une rente, selon toi  ::aie::  

Donc arrtons ce cirque : une rente est une rente, et ce qui drange c'est que certains en ont une plus grosse (voire nettement plus grosse) que d'autres...  Si a c'est pas de la jalousie, je sais pas ce que c'est..

----------


## Marco46

> [Je repars un peu en arrire parce que je m'aperois que j'avais oubli de rpondre  un truc :
> 
> 
> 
> Donc tu en conclues qu'il y a de plus en plus de gens qui travaillent et ne sont pas autonomes..
> 
> Or, et c'est le point du dpart il y a quelques jours, il y a beaucoup de travailleurs d'autres pays qui viennet travailler ici, beaucoup de lgaux, et il y a suffisamment de travail pour qu'en plus il y ait aussi beaucoup de clandestins..
> 
> Or ces travailleurs migrs, lgalement ou pas, sont autonomes...
> ...


 ::roll::  Mais dans quelles conditions ?

Tu peux tourner en ronds et faire l'anguille autant que tu veux ... Tu refuses d'admettre qu'une large part des richesses a t capte par une minorit de la population et que la seule vraie solution c'est de les forcer  partager et de rguler certains marchs. En ce qui concerne les gens qui bossent et qui malgr a ne sont pas autonome, forcer certains propritaires  louer  des prix moins cher ou  louer tout court  des prix dcents serait dj un bon dpart. Plutt que de me citer les roumains et autres malheureux qui vivent dans des conditions indcentes et de vouloir nous aligner sur eux (l on voit vraiment que tu es de droite, on ne touche pas aux possdants et que les misreux aillent se faire f.....) tu aurais pu me dire qu'il y a 3,5 millions de mal logs en France pour 5 millions de logements inoccups (dont 3 millions de rsidences secondaires), et qu'on devrait avoir la possibilit de s'arranger puisqu'il n'y a rien  construire, juste  grer.

Sans dconner on marche sur la tte.




> Les ingalits se creusent, a dpend  quoi tu te compares. Par rapport aux annes 1930, les ingalits se sont nettement rduites. Je ne suis mme pas certain qu'elles se soient aggraves sur les 15 dernires annes...


Oui par rapport aux annes 30, et par rapport  la renaissance pendant qu'on y est ? On ne peut pas faire de comparaisons de ce type entre l're industrielle et l're moderne a n'a aucun sens.

En attendant les ingalits se creusent sur toute la plante, y compris dans les pays riches, en France c'est un peu moins visible parce que notre systme social tant dcri absorbe une bonne partie du phnomne mais celui-ci n'en demeure pas moins prsent.

En gros les revenus des riches augmentent de manire constante (ou presque) alors que ceux des plus pauvres stagnent ou baissent. Un exemple de source. Il y en a plein d'autres.




> Nous n'avons jamais t aussi riches... et nous n'avons jamais eu autant de dettes. C'est tout le problme des "acquis sociaux", justement. Ils ne sont pas vraiment "acquis" parce qu'on ne les a pas pays. C'est comme ta maison, si tu veux : si tu dois 80% de sa valeur  ton banquier, c'est un acquis qui sera remis en cause si tu n'arrives plus  payer le banquier (sans lequel tu serais toujours locataire, remarque...).


Sauf que les dettes elles ont bon dos quand on sait qu'il s'agit pour l'essentiel de la somme des intrts mirobolants  payer aux banquiers depuis que l'tat n'a plus le droit d'augmenter la masse montaire. Un magnifique cadeau de Pompidou  son ami Rothschild. L encore, il s'agit d'un fait historique, pas d'idologie ou de thorie du complot, c'est un fait.

Comme Souviron, tu refuses d'admettre que le problme se situe au niveau du partage du gteau et tu prends des dtours et des raccourcis pour viter cette question.

Ce n'est pas tre communiste ou marxiste que de dire a. L'expropriation ou la rquisition peut avoir lieu dans un cadre rpublicain lorsqu'elle sert l'intrt gnral sans pour autant violer les droits de l'homme (dans la mesure o l'on ne jette personne  la rue).  Je suis capitaliste, mais pas n'importe comment.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'adore ce raisonnement... qui me rappelle certains grands groupes "donneurs d'ordres", ou les relations qu'on a (diteurs de logiciels) avec les SSII quand elles ont besoin de dveloppement  faon.
> 
> En gros, je dveloppe un logiciel, j'en assume les couts, les risques, les dlais. Si ca rate, ah ben tant pis pour moi. Si ca russit, on me concde un revenu qui me permettra de rembourser mes dpenses, peut tre de gagner un tout petit peu plus. Mais pas plus, aprs ce serait abuser. Eventuellement, je pourrais esprer me rattraper la prochaine fois, enfin,  condition que le projet ne soit pas trop couteux, ni durable.
> 
> Dans ce monde l, si je peux tre salari, sans risque, je le reste. Qui entreprend alors? Ceux qui n'ont pas d'autre choix? Quelque chose me dit que ca ne va pas marcher.
> 
> Heureusement que l'conomie n'a jamais fonctionn ainsi (n'en dplaise  certains conomistes...) Appliqu au logement, le truc est assez marrant : on quitte nos maisons quand on les a "amorties" (c'est  dire qu'on est rentr dans nos investissements).
> 
> La rente dont on parle (bien diffrente de la rente de situation ou de monopole critique par les no classiques), c'est justement la contrepartie de la prise de risque. 
> ...


Pourtant la notion est tout  fait classique: je pense que tu ne l'as pas comprise, tout simplement. Je te conseille de lire un peu plus sur les cots d'opportunit, notament. Ce ne sont pas des cots au sens o tu sembles le comprendre.




> tu as une trange dfinition de la rente... 
> 
> Dfinition du dictionnaire  :
> 
> "_revenu priodique d'un placement, capita_l"
> 
> Il n'est pas question ni de diffrence, ni de plancher, ni quoi que ce soit...
> 
> Alors s'il te plat ne modifie pas les dfinitions pour faire coller  ce que toi tu veux dire..
> ...


Pareil que pour fcharton: tu n'as pas compris, du tout. Ce n'est pas pour rien que je parle de rente _au sens conomique du terme_: l'conomie a son propre language technique, et la dfinition technique de la rente n'est pas celle du dictionnaire. C'est comme l'informatique: si je regarde la dfinition de pointer dans le dictionaire je trouve:




> noun
> 1.
> a person that points.
> 2.
> a long, tapering stick used by teachers, lecturers, etc., in pointing  things out on a map, blackboard, or the like.
> 3.
> the hand on a watch dial, clock face, scale, etc.
> 4.
> Military . the member of an artillery crew who aims the weapon.
> ...


Pourtant, toi qui as fait du C, tu en connais une autre dfinition.

a, c'tait l'interlude "Miaow devient arrogant et donne des leons". Maintenant, voici la dfinition de la rente donne par les conomistes de tous poils:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_rent
Et un bon article:
http://www.henrygeorgefoundation.org...omic-rent.html

Ou tout simplement, le bon article du dictionnaire:
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/economic+rent
http://www.auburn.edu/~johnspm/gloss/rent#m2

J'ai cherch aussi en Franais, mais pas trouv de bonnes explications  ::(: 

Pour ceux qui ne voient pas en quoi c'est mal: 

Le premier aspect ngatif, c'est qu'en principe le march doit liminer la rente, puisqu'elle constitue un surprofit par rapport  d'autres investissements, elle doit attirer les investisseurs et disparaitre  cause de la concurrence. Lorsque le march n'arrive pas  faire cette correction (concurrence fausse, rente lie  une situation gographique,  un monopole, bulle), il y a des effets pervers: par exemple une entreprise inefficiente survie grce  une rente guarantie par la loi (donc gaspillage de resources), ou une bulle immobilire qui entraine la construction de logements inutiles (donc gaspillage de resources).

Une rente durable est donc un signe que la main invisible est tenue en chec, et n'arrive pas  jouer son rle de rpartition optimale des resources.

Le deuxime aspect ngatif, c'est que la rente fait augmenter de faon non-ncessaire le cot final pour l'utilisateur. L'conomie classique postule qu'un certain profit est ncessaire, mais la rente estpar dfinitionun profit supplmentaire non-ncessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'entreprise.

Je ne me soucie pas, personnellement, du troisime aspect ngatif car il est purement moral: la rente est un profit d  la chance, immrit.

----------


## Invit

> Pourtant la notion est tout  fait classique: je pense que tu ne l'as pas comprise, tout simplement.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pareil que pour fcharton: tu n'as pas compris, du tout. Ce n'est pas pour rien que je parle de rente _au sens conomique du terme_: l'conomie a son propre language technique, et la dfinition technique de la rente n'est pas celle du dictionnaire.


_Doctus cum wiki_,  ce que je vois...

Ce dont parle Souviron s'appelle une "rente viagre", c'est un terme franais utilis galement par les conomistes. Par extension on parle en finance de rente quand on a un placement dont on ne consomme que les intrts mais jamais le capital. C'est en ce sens que la retraite est assimile  une rente (et que non, ce n'est pas mal).

Une seconde notion de "rente" plus proche de la tienne intervient en conomie, notamment quand on parle de matires premires ou de biens disponibles en quantit limite. En gros, c'est la diffrence entre le prix de march et son cout de production, qui prend en compte la raret (comme c'est rare, ca coute plus cher, ce qui fait baisser la demande). Le concept vient de Ricardo. Plus gnralement, une rente c'est un cart entre un cout marginal et un prix de vente, et a peut apparaitre dans toutes sortes de situations, et pour d'excellentes raisons. 

"Ta" rente, ou plus prcisment ton analyse de la chose est une version assez simplifie de l'analyse noclassique. Dans le monde merveilleux des Bisounours en cravate  pois et chemise  rayures, o le march est parfaitement fluide, ou l'information circule parfaitement, o tout est disponible, o aucune asymtrie ne gne et o la gentille main invisible fait que tout le monde y trouve son compte (enfin, presque, tout pour moi, rien pour toi, c'est un optimum de Pareto qui en vaut un autre...), une rente c'est quelque chose qui ne doit pas exister, puisque selon la thorie, les prix s'ajustent automatiquement pour l'annuler. Et quand un fait rel ne colle pas avec la thorie, c'est mal... C'est pour cela qu'il faut liminer la rente.

(Et puis, au passage, c'est bien pratique: comme la copie est quasiment gratuite, copier c'est pas grave puisque le cout marginal devient nul, c'est la main invisible qui l'a dit, m'sieur)

Dans le vrai monde (tu sais, celui o l'on vit quand on n'est pas en train de lire wikipdia), des rentes, il y en a un peu partout. Et on a bti, depuis une cinquantaine d'annes, toutes sortes de modles de formation des prix qui les expliquent, voire les justifient.

A titre d'exemple, j'ai dj cit les ressources rares dont les prix se fixent au dessus du "prix thorique" pour reflter l'puisement. On pourrait aussi voquer les marchs de niche, o c'est la faiblesse de la demande totale qui cre la rente en rduisant l'opportunit d'investir (l'informatique BtoB est un bon exemple), et aussi les produits de luxe (ou la technologie branche, c'est exactement pareil), o un "prix psychologique" plus lev remplace le prix normal. 

On a des effets inverse dans des secteurs marqus par de forts investissements (je me souviens d'un article clbre sur les prix de l'lectricit, Michel Albert, peut tre? qui explique en quoi le cout marginal ne tient pas la route).

Voila, c'tait notre squence 'faut pas gonfler Grard Lambert', sponsoris par le CCC. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Oui par rapport aux annes 30, et par rapport  la renaissance pendant qu'on y est ? On ne peut pas faire de comparaisons de ce type entre l're industrielle et l're moderne a n'a aucun sens.


1930, ce n'est pas trs loin, mais la dmonstration marche aussi avec 1950, et mme 1970...




> En gros les revenus des riches augmentent de manire constante (ou presque) alors que ceux des plus pauvres stagnent ou baissent. Un exemple de source. Il y en a plein d'autres.


Tu as regard cet article? Parce que le premier graphique explique que le rapport entre les revenus des 10% les plus riches, et les ceux des 10% les moins riches est pass de 4.6  3.4 dans les annes 70, et stagne autour de 3.4 depuis. C'est exactement ce que je disais.

J'ai failli tomber de ma chaise en lisant la suite. Je t'en remercie, je vais certainement l'utiliser pour montrer comment on peut faire dire des neries aux chiffres quand on ne comprend rien aux statistiques.

Que se passe-t-il ? Les indicateurs de l'INSEE (le rapport interdciles) ne donnent pas les "bons" resultats. Alors l'auteur se propose de les remplacer par les "valeurs moyennes" des dciles. Ca part d'un bon sentiment, mais il y a une raison pour laquelle l'INSEE ne le fait pas. Le dernier dcile n'tant pas born, la valeur de sa moyenne ne dpend QUE des valeurs extrmes. (l'effet existe aussi pour le premier, mais il est moins net, vu que le revenu est minor par zro). 

Le tableau suivant permet de bien comprendre (ce qui prouve  mon avis que l'auteur n'a pas fait cela par malice, mais par ignorance). En fait, on s'aperoit que la hausse est uniquement due aux 0.01% les plus riches. (Tu peux faire le calcul  l'envers, en enlevant les 0.01% des 0.1%, 1% et 10%, a se voit tout de suite)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'on compte ici. Vue les donnes INSEE, ca doit tre des mnages (mme si le revenu est calcul par personne). Si c'est le cas, 0.01% de 20 millions, ca nous fait 2000 personnes.  

Et c'est l que cela devient franchement amusant... Car finalement, ce que l'auteur a dmontr, c'est qu'au cours de la priode, les 2000 francais les plus riches se sont beaucoup plus enrichis que les autres (qui ont nanmoins vu leur revenu croitre d'environ 5% en 4 ans). 

De l  parler de "hausse des ingalits"...




> Sauf que les dettes elles ont bon dos quand on sait qu'il s'agit pour l'essentiel de la somme des intrts mirobolants  payer aux banquiers depuis que l'tat n'a plus le droit d'augmenter la masse montaire. Un magnifique cadeau de Pompidou  son ami Rothschild. L encore, il s'agit d'un fait historique, pas d'idologie ou de thorie du complot, c'est un fait.


Bah, la masse montaire on l'augmente quand mme, mais plus discrtement. Le problme du financement par la banque centrale, c'tait que ca produisait (mcaniquement) de l'inflation, et que les tats avaient tendance  en abuser. Et le problme de l'inflation, c'est que cela fait perdre de la valeurs  tous les revenus en capital. En particulier, ca ruine les retraits. 

On se serait donc retrouv  faire de l'inflation pour financer les pensions, qui les aurait fait baisser, imposant donc plus d'inflation (et dtruisant au passage l'parge des mnages).

C'est d'ailleurs,  mon avis, le fond du problme des eurobonds. La France, qui a des dficits, aimerait bien un peu d'inflation, l'Allemagne, dont les entreprises et les mnages sont riches, n'en a pas du tout envie... A mon avis, la seule solution, c'est que les allemands quittent la zone euro. 

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

Bonsoir,





> Je pense qu'elle paye sa TVA et le reste. Le problme,  mon avis, c'est que tu ne peux pas t'empcher de considrer que l'impot doit tre une punition que le riche doit acquitter pour s'excuser de sa richesse (forcment mal acquise, dans le cas de Liliane Bettencourt, son crime fut de natre...). Si tu raisonnes comme cela, l'impot sera toujours trop faible. Mais dis toi bien que ta pense est galement incompatible avec le capitalisme (ancien, prsent ou futur).


oui c'est exact;
mais la diffrence majeure entre Mme Bettencourt et les "proltaires" c'est qu'elle possde notamment des oeuvres d'art qui ne sont pas soumises  la TVA.

Ce que je veux dire par l c'est que Mr Tout le monde, conditionn par la Socit de Consommation,achte des cochonneries Made In China  ; c'est une pure perte d'argent parce qu'un bien de consommation il est obsolte  partir du moment o tu l'as achet.
Et en plus tu paies la TVA sur les biens de consommation  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus il y a de gogos pour aller faire ses courses  la FN.C ou chez Carref..r plus a fait de recette de T.V.A  ::mrgreen:: 
Tandis que le prix des oeuvres d'art de Mme Bettencourt ils prennent de la valeur avec le temps...

sans compter les rductions et les exonrations fiscales que l'hritire de l'Oral doit recevoir comme bon nombre de foyers fiscaux trs aiss.
Moralit les riches paient moins d'impts que les pauvres..

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu refuses d'admettre qu'une large part des richesses a t capte par une minorit de la population et que la seule vraie solution c'est de les forcer  partager et de rguler certains marchs.


tu as raison mais partager a ne servirait pas  grand chose..si les riches partageaient leurs fortunes (l je vais me faire des ennemis  ::mouarf::  )

Admettons que la fortune de Mr Bernard Arnault le patron de LVMH  soit de 100 millions d'euros par exemple , 100millions diviss par 60 millions de Franais a ne fait que....1euro 66 par personne  ::aie::  avec a tu peux acheter une baguette et mme pas 2 mars


( note : c'est quelque chose qui a t dmontr dans un livre crit par 3 latino-amricains dont l'un est le fils de Varga-Llosas mais qui est introuvable en France et qui s'appelle  _Manual del  perfecto idiota latino-americano_ dnonant les ingalits sociales en Amrique latine -je le possde je l'avais achet  la Paz en Bolivie  )

----------


## DonQuiche

> Le tableau suivant permet de bien comprendre (ce qui prouve  mon avis que l'auteur n'a pas fait cela par malice, mais par ignorance). En fait, on s'aperoit que la hausse est uniquement due aux 0.01% les plus riches. (Tu peux faire le calcul  l'envers, en enlevant les 0.01% des 0.1%, 1% et 10%, a se voit tout de suite)


Oui et non. 180k de hausse en moyenne pour les 0.01% les plus riches (A), a ferait 18k pour les 0.1% (B), alors qu'ils ont bnfici d'une hausse de 38k. Cela fait tout de mme +10% de hausse pour B-A contre +5% pour le reste de la population. En revanche tu as raison quand on passe aux 1% les plus riches (C) : C - B a connu une hausse comparable au reste de la population.




> Et c'est l que cela devient franchement amusant... Car finalement, ce que l'auteur a dmontr, c'est qu'au cours de la priode, les 2000 francais les plus riches se sont beaucoup plus enrichis que les autres (qui ont nanmoins vu leur revenu croitre d'environ 5% en 4 ans).


Un peu plus large. La bascule se situe quelque part dans le 0.1%, donc quelques dizaines de milliers de personnes. Mais effectivement cela dmontre avant tout la super croissance des trs hauts revenus.

En revanche il y a bien un accroissement plus large des ingalits mais il se situe au niveau de l'inflation et se distribue autant par profils que par revenus : l o certains connaissent depuis plusieurs annes des taux d'inflation trs faibles, d'autres atteignent 3, 4, voire 5% par an selon la structure de leurs dpenses et sans qu'ils aient la possibilit d'y remdier(*) puisque les postes en hausse correspondent  des biens de premire ncessit (nergies fossiles et immobilier) alors que le trio logement/transport/nergie constitue les trois premiers postes de dpenses des mnages. 
(*) Sauf bien sr  totalement changer de vie et notamment d'emplacement gographique, quitte  rompre les liens avec leurs proches.

Ce phnomne-ci en revanche me semble assez rcent et li pour une part  la rarfaction des matires premires, et pour une autre part au comportement de l'immobilier sans doute gnr par le volume excdentaire de capital en recherche d'opportunits d'investissement : non seulement la croissance des prix de l'immobilier s'est accrue (autrefois quivalente en moyenne  celle du PIB et dsormais un point plus leve) mais en plus la part des salaires dans le PIB s'est contracte.




> On se serait donc retrouv  faire de l'inflation pour financer les pensions


C'est rducteur : l'intrt de l'inflation est qu'elle diminue l'endettement et accrot la comptitivit de la plupart des exportations.




> C'est d'ailleurs,  mon avis, le fond du problme des eurobonds. La France, qui a des dficits, aimerait bien un peu d'inflation, l'Allemagne, dont les entreprises et les mnages sont riches, n'en a pas du tout envie... A mon avis, la seule solution, c'est que les allemands quittent la zone euro.


Mais l'Allemagne n'est pas le seul pays de la zone euro  se satisfaire d'une faible inflation : on a une vraie scission nord-sud sur ce point. Par ailleurs si les eurobonds taient mis sans modification de la politique de la BCE ce serait alors  inflation constante via une hausse des taux directeurs ; les deux sujets me semblent distincts.




> tu as raison mais partager a ne servirait pas  grand chose..si les riches partageaient leurs fortunes (l je vais me faire des ennemis  )


Effectivement les mnages de plus de 65k par personne ont un revenu qui ne pse que 0.8% du PIB. Piketty : les riches peuvent-ils payer les retraites ?
La taxation des riches est un problme moral qui n'a que peu d'incidence sur le budget.

----------


## pmithrandir

Sur les dernires pages, on voit le sujet de l'hritage qui refait surface, avec entre autre les 2 camps habituels qui s'affrontent : 

D'un cot, on a l'argument qui veut que l'on fasse ce que l'on veut de ses biens avant ou aprs sa mort, et que le fait d'aider ses enfants est normal.
De l'autre, on  un autre argument, issu de la rvolution franaise qui veut que pour viter la batissement des grandes fortunes, il vaut mieux faire en sorte de redonner une part de celles ci  la socit.

J'avoue que je trouve des bon cots aux deux ides : 

Contre l'hritage
 - si l'on laisse l'hritage intact, il ne fera que grossir avec le temps, l'argent crant de l'argent plus vite que le travail. (et cela de tout temps). On a donc bien des personnes qui sont lses par cet entree d'argent, puisque pour eux c'est une sortie.(locataire, enfant dans les usines  l'autre bout du monde, etc...
 - l'argument de l'hritage sert a deux choses : 
 --> garder un pouvoir sur les hritiers, mme relatif
 --> faire croire a des vieux qu'ils peuvent encore tre utile.

Pour la dernire affirmation, j'ai t amus de voir une petite vieille pendant al campagne qui disait qu'elle allait vot sarkozy parce qu'il allait faire en sorte qu'elle puisse lguer facilement a ses enfants.
Jamais dans tout le discours, elle n'a voqu des mesures de relance conomique, seul comptait l'hritage qui allait lui permettre de venir en sauveuse.

J'ai envie de dire a cette brave dame que ses enfants, lorsqu'elle mourra vieille, ce que je lui souhaite, entre 80 et 95 ans,... n'en auront plus besoin de son hritage. Ils auront 50-60 ans, et auront dj fait leur vie. Elle sera peut tre plus chiche que la sienne, peut etre plus aise... mais ils auront vraisemblablement fini de payer la maison et les enfants seront parti ou sur le point de le faire.
A ce niveau l, c'est un plus, compltement inutile et dont ils peuvent se passer.

A contrario, les petits enfants qui ont 30 ans, ont eux besoin d'un logement, d'un travail parfois, de payer les frais pour une famille grandissante... bref, ils sont bien plus dans le besoin que les cinquantenaires.

Et quand bien mme on ne parlerait que de travailleurs, si on descendait les seuils de prlvement sur l'hritage,  part de forcer certaines personne a se sparer de maison familiales, la consquences ne seraient pas bien importante. Les personnes devraient vendre un bien qu'elles n'utilisaient pas avant... ca reste du positif. Si l'tat, dans cette situation de crise, peut rcuprer de l'argent  un endroit ou ca ne fera pas mal du tout, ou personne ne sera empch de manger pour payer la note, c'est bien  cet endroit l.

----------


## ManusDei

L'ge moyen pour hriter est pass  53 ans.

----------


## Invit

Dsol, je n'avais pas repris ce fil...




> l o certains connaissent depuis plusieurs annes des taux d'inflation trs faibles, d'autres atteignent 3, 4, voire 5% par an selon la structure de leurs dpenses et sans qu'ils aient la possibilit d'y remdier(*) puisque les postes en hausse correspondent  des biens de premire ncessit (nergies fossiles et immobilier) alors que le trio logement/transport/nergie constitue les trois premiers postes de dpenses des mnages.


Je crois que ce phnomne est plus diffus que tu le penses. La hausse de l'immobilier concerne essentiellement les mnages qui achtent ou changent de logement, et est particulirement sensible dans les grandes villes, o le budget transport est plus faible. Les autres sont en grande partie compenses par la baisse des prix des "produits de base" (alimentaire, habillement, etc...) C'est ce qui explique la stabilit des indices de prix (qui tiennent compte de la structure de la consommation des mnages). 

A mon avis, la baisse du pouvoir d'achat tient presque exclusivement  deux facteurs: la stagnation des salaires, et la hausse des prlvements. On se rend moins compte de ces derniers parce qu'ils sont de plus en plus dilus (entre les impots locaux, les taxes sur la consommation, l'impot sur le revenu, les cotisations sociales). C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je ne crois pas une seconde aux discours sur les blocages de prix, ou la relance par la consommation. C'est de la dmagogie de bas tage.




> Par ailleurs si les eurobonds taient mis sans modification de la politique de la BCE ce serait alors  inflation constante via une hausse des taux directeurs ; les deux sujets me semblent distincts.


Depuis plusieurs dcennies, pour conserver l'inflation  un niveau bas, on baisse les taux directeurs. Que crois tu qu'il se passe si on les augmente?

Si les missions d'eurobonds restent faibles, on peut se dire que a ne bougera pas beaucoup. En fait, si les eurobonds servaient de "relais" pour permettre le dsendettement  moindre frais de la zone euro, ce serait une trs bonne ide.

L'ennui, c'est qu'ils sont rclams par des pays dj trs endetts, ayant dj dmontr leur incapacit  lutter contre le dficit, et dont les gouvernements rvent d'une relance par la consommation (qui est  l'conomie ce que le mouvement perpetuel est  la mcanique). 

En nous autorisant  emprunter  des taux que notre situation conomique ne devrait pas nous permettre, les eurobonds feront pour la France ce que l'entre dans l'Union a fait pour la Grce. Ils nous permettront de faire comme si les dficits n'taient pas un problme pendant quelques annes encore, et transformeront une situation difficile en une situation dsespre. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> En nous autorisant  emprunter  des taux que notre situation conomique ne devrait pas nous permettre, les eurobonds feront pour la France ce que l'entre dans l'Union a fait pour la Grce. Ils nous permettront de faire comme si les dficits n'taient pas un problme pendant quelques annes encore, et transformeront une situation difficile en une situation dsespre.


Entirement d'accord....

Un pays, c'est en gros un mnage : que tu utilises une carte de crdit pour couvrir le dbit d'une autre carte de crdit, tu es de plus en plus endett, jusqu'au surendettement, sauf si  un moment donn tu tentes de reprendre la main et revenir peit  petit  quelque chose de raisonnable en diminuant ta dette absolue..

Autant on peut chercher  trouver un moyen de temporiser, en jouant par exemple sur des mcanismes comme celui des eurobonds, autant a n'enlve rien au problme initial, qui est de revenir  ce que tes dpenses rentrent dans tes fonds...

Les solutions historiques pour rsoudre le problme des dettes trop grandes ont t les guerres et les invasions / colonisations... 

Si nous avons un tant soit peu de civilisation, nous devrions tre capables de ne pas faire de guerres. Pour cela, la seule solution est d'avoir ventuellement un crdit, mais finanable.... Si son financement rsulte dans une fuite en avant, c'est sans issue... Sauf la banqueroute...

Alors, comme pour les mnages surendetts, le fait de revenir  une situation normale passe par le fait de rduire drastiquement les dpenses "en trop"... Quand on fait abandonner aux familles surendettes leurs 5 abonnements de portable, leur abonnement  Canal Plus, qu'on leur fait vendre le canap cuir achet  crdit, qu'on les conseille sur la gestion de leur argent au quotidien pour optimiser les dpenses de nourriture,  etc etc, ben il faut qu'on s'applique le mme traitement en tant qu'Etat..

----------


## rawsrc

> Les solutions historiques pour rsoudre le problme des dettes trop grandes ont t les guerres et les invasions / colonisations... 
> 
> Si nous avons un tant soit peu de civilisation, nous devrions tre capables de ne pas faire de guerres.


Heureusement qu'aprs t'avoir lu, je suis sr que tu n'y crois pas trente secondes et que la seule issue logique  tout ce bordel, c'est toujours le mme remde extrme, malheureusement.
La violence augmente anne aprs anne et le discours sur la civilisation n'a plus d'emprise. C'est terrible quand j'entend au dtour d'une conversation : une "bonne" guerre. Les gens ont terriblement la mmoire courte et trs slective. Le futur va se rappeler  notre bon souvenir.

A force de jouer avec les allumettes, on va bien finir par y mettre le feu.

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, tu oublie le defaut de paiement... qui a tout de mme t mis en place 8 fois dans les 5 derniers sicles en France.

Il peut tre partiel, ou total.

Je ne dis pas que c'est une solution, mais si on parle de la guerre, on doit aussi parler de cette solution.

Mais en gnral, je pense qu'il faut effectivement partir sur une introspection de nos comportements en communs et faire en sorte de chasser les gaspillages.
Souvent, je pense que ca passe par la suppression de quelques scurits ou quelques lois qui coutent cher  la socit dans son son ensemble en n'aidant qu'une minorit.

Par exemple, demandez aux patrons si ils prfrent : 
 - une diminution des charges patronales
 - la suppression de la raison de licenciement pour un CDI, quitte a payer plus de charges pour le chmage.

La seconde sera  mon avis choisie sans hsiter par ceux ci. parce que quand on pense en terme de cout, on pense aux salaris efficaces, tandis que le patron inclus aussi tous ceux qu'il traine sans pouvoir s'en dbarrasser.

Cout de la premire mesure pour l'tat : beaucoup de milliards d'euros tous les ans. 
Efficacit : rien du tout.(ca se voit sur tous les emplois aids en priode de crise, ils remplacent jute des emplois qui auraient t crs.

Efficacit du 2nd dispositif : embauche facile, et sans preuve et rfrences exceptionnelles, quitte a ce que ca soit pour une dure limite.
Cout : 0 , voir mme un gain parce que vous payez moins les chmeurs de votre poche.

Idem pour les fonctionnaires : 
 - cout d'un prof incomptent : 100 lves par ans qui n'ont pas leur acquis = quelques dizaines de millers d'euros de formation  refaire, voir de chomage a payer pour des jeunes qui auraient eu la capacit d'avancer.

----------


## souviron34

> Par exemple, demandez aux patrons si ils prfrent : 
>  - une diminution des charges patronales
>  - la suppression de la raison de licenciement pour un CDI, quitte a payer plus de charges pour le chmage.
> ....
> Idem pour les fonctionnaires : 
>  - cout d'un prof incomptent : 100 lves par ans qui n'ont pas leur acquis = quelques dizaines de millers d'euros de formation  refaire, voir de chomage a payer pour des jeunes qui auraient eu la capacit d'avancer.


Bien avant a, il y a juste une bonne gestion financire de ce qui existe dj dans les caisses...

Comme je l'ai dj dit ailleurs, ne serait-ce que sur ma tte - dans les quipes dans lesquelles j'ai personnellement travaill - en 24 ans j'ai vu mettre 240 millions d'euros d'argent du contribuable  la poubelle, pour cause de mauvaise gestion... Multiplie simplement par le nombre de projets...

Quand on donne 10 millions de subventions  une bote qui prsente un  papier qui - quand on se donne la peine de l'analyser - dit que passer de la Phase II  la Phase III d'un projet demande 2 sicles de travail, ben, dj y'a un os....  ::aie::   (_ben oui, 42 000 j/h = 2 sicles !!!!!_)

Si dj les gestionnaires de chaque ministre / administration (_c'est pareil  plus petite chelle au niveau cantonal ou dpartemental ou rgional_)  d'une part valuaient corectement, et d'autre part vrifaient si le travail est fait, on aurait sans doute de quoi laisser tel quel dj les fonctionnaires, et sans doute une bonne partie du reste...

Les appels d'offres au moins-offrant sont une grosse rigolade,  cause et du copinage, et de la "dcoupe".

Il vaut mieux, du point de vue du contribuable, comme du point de vue d'une entreprise, ou d'un particulier, payer plus cher du bon travail que moins cher du mauvais...

A l'inverse, toujours s'appuyer sur des normes botes est aussi mauvais..

Quand on regarde les subventions pour le solaire, c'est de la foutaise totale : les installateurs non seulement n'ont pas t vrifis , mais un grand nombre se rclament de vrifications ou standard (_par exemple un grand nombre affichent "partenaire EDF_") sans que ce soit vrai.. Quand ils ont bien plumer quelques pigeons (_ben oui, installer des panneaux ou une chaudire pompe  chaleur pour 40 000 euros, t'as pas besoin de beaucoup de pigeons_) tout en ayant fait utiliser des subventions, et donc s'tant indment - et de manire escroc - enrichis sur le dos du contribuable, ils disparaissent dans la nature, et ils ont mme le droit - pas de vrification nationale - de r-ouvrir dans une autre rgion... Il y a eu quelques reportages : Complment d'Enqute, l'mission d'Elise Lucet...

Avant donc de couper (ce qui sera ncessaire c'est certain) dj utiliser correctement les fonds, et viter ce type d'escroquerie (_c'est facile, il sufit d'un fichier (tiens, a devrait exister, vu les numros de SIRET) central et de ne permettre l'ouverture d'une entreprise QUE  quelqu'un qui n'est pas poursuivi dans une juridiction quelconque_), utiliser comme je le disais correctement les fonds existants, et sabrer dans les "copinages" divers et varis (_toutes les grosses SSII par exemple pour nos mtiers_) serait dj un pas en avant considrable...

Maintenant, je suis 100% d'accord : modifier le statut pour pouvoir se dbarasser d'lments "dangereux" dans leur mtier (en bref, incomptents) et coteux devrait aussi pouvoir tre fait... 

Quant aux aides, je ne suis pas comptent, mais il est vident que "trop de protection tue la protection", et mme que l'inverse..  Que ce soit au niveau du logement ou du boulot, il y a des modifications profondes  faire si l'on veut un jour s'en sortir et garder pour la trs grande majorit qui se comporte correctement les avantages et scurits...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> _Doctus cum wiki_,  ce que je vois...
> 
> Ce dont parle Souviron s'appelle une "rente viagre", c'est un terme franais utilis galement par les conomistes. Par extension on parle en finance de rente quand on a un placement dont on ne consomme que les intrts mais jamais le capital. C'est en ce sens que la retraite est assimile  une rente (et que non, ce n'est pas mal).
> 
> Une seconde notion de "rente" plus proche de la tienne intervient en conomie, notamment quand on parle de matires premires ou de biens disponibles en quantit limite. En gros, c'est la diffrence entre le prix de march et son cout de production, qui prend en compte la raret (comme c'est rare, ca coute plus cher, ce qui fait baisser la demande). Le concept vient de Ricardo. Plus gnralement, une rente c'est un cart entre un cout marginal et un prix de vente, et a peut apparaitre dans toutes sortes de situations, et pour d'excellentes raisons. 
> 
> "Ta" rente, ou plus prcisment ton analyse de la chose est une version assez simplifie de l'analyse noclassique. Dans le monde merveilleux des Bisounours en cravate  pois et chemise  rayures, o le march est parfaitement fluide, ou l'information circule parfaitement, o tout est disponible, o aucune asymtrie ne gne et o la gentille main invisible fait que tout le monde y trouve son compte (enfin, presque, tout pour moi, rien pour toi, c'est un optimum de Pareto qui en vaut un autre...), une rente c'est quelque chose qui ne doit pas exister, puisque selon la thorie, les prix s'ajustent automatiquement pour l'annuler. Et quand un fait rel ne colle pas avec la thorie, c'est mal... C'est pour cela qu'il faut liminer la rente.
> 
> (Et puis, au passage, c'est bien pratique: comme la copie est quasiment gratuite, copier c'est pas grave puisque le cout marginal devient nul, c'est la main invisible qui l'a dit, m'sieur)
> ...


J'ai "laiss couler" pour donner une rponse plus apaise...

L o je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, c'est que tu ne prends pas en compte la notion de cots d'opportunit, et mon avisc'est une notion absolument cl en conomie moderne.

Les cot d'opportunits sont les revenus qu'on pourrait avoir en faisant autre chose, donc les revenus qu'on abandonne pour poursuivre l'activit considre (puisqu'on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre). Ce sont donc un manque  gagner, mme s'il est souvent utile de les exprimer comme si c'tait de "vrais" cots.

Pour comprendre la rente, je pense qu'il est ncessaire de dcomposer le profit. La diffrence entre le cot rel de production et le prix du march constitue le profit; la partie du profit qui est infrieure ou gale aux cots d'opportunit va tre un profit "ordinaire" et l'eventuel "surprofit" constitue une rente.

Tu as raison de parler des mtaux prcieux: la concurrence tant limite pour la production d'or par exemple, les producteurs vont bnficier d'une rente. Cependant, on peut voir des effets ngatifs: par exemple, les rues ver l'or quand un nouveau gisement est dcouvert.

Les "villes phantmes" qu'on laisses les rues vers l'or, les prospecteurs qui se sont ruins sans russir, etc, tmoignent du gaspillage qu'engendre la recherche de la rente. Une ville construite pour tre abandonne sans avoir jamais eu de mine  proximit est une perte sche.

Dans un monde idal, la rente serait strictement nulle, tous les investissements seraient galement rentables car les resources seraient idalement rparties, et bien sr les bisounours danceraient sur les arcs en ciel  :;): 

Dans le monde rel, la rente est une ralit, comme l'inflation d'ailleurs; mais c'est une mauvaise comparaison, l'inflation fait toujours des heureux et des malheureux (selon que l'on soit crditeur ou dbiteur), alors que dans le cas de la rente, c'est toujours une distortion du march, donc un fonctionement suboptimal pour une conomie capitaliste.

Normalement, la rente doit tre phmre: la profitabilit plus leve attire les capitaux, et la loi de l'offre et de la demande fait baisser la rentabilit jusqu' limination de la rente. Lorsque la rente perdure, il y a allocation inefficiente des resources, donc problme.

Cependant, encore une fois, tu as raison de dire qu'on ne peut pas l'liminer compltement. Imposer une concurrence parfaite pour l'extraction d'or ou de diamants n'est pas possible, car les gisements sont trop limits.

Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on doit toujours l'accepter sans rien faire non plus. Souvent les rentes refltent un monopole de fait, une entente entre oligopolistes ou une mauvaise politique gouvernementale. 

Sur ce, je m'excuse pour le ton trop arrogant de mon prcdent post.





> Depuis plusieurs dcennies, pour conserver l'inflation  un niveau bas, on baisse les taux directeurs. Que crois tu qu'il se passe si on les augmente?


J'ai davantage vu la lutte contre l'inflation tre prtexte pour la hausse des taux (augmentation du cot de l'argent, donc moins d'emprunts, donc moins d'argent en circulation). Dans le mme temps, une inflation forte force galement une hausse des taux et un taux fort exige un rendement fort, donc de l'inflation; le cot de l'argent est loin d'tre le seul facteur inflationiste (ou dflationiste).

Avec l'endettement actuel, j'ai du mal  voir une politique autre que de garder un taux le plus bas possible en laissant l'inflation dpasser les 2% (l'objectif arbitraire et sacro-saint de l'ECB). Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que Trichet ne s'est pas fait que des amis en Avril et Juillet derniers, lorsqu'il avait augment les taux par peur de l'inflation. Ils sont redescendus en hiver, mais quand mme.

 noter, citation d'Olivier Blanchard _et al_.:



> *Higher average inflation*, and thus higher nominal interest rates to start with, would
> have made it possible to cut interest rates more, thereby *probably reducing the drop in output
> and the deterioration of fiscal positions*.


(l'emphase est mienne;source)
C'est bien que l'IMF reconnaisse ses erreurs. 

Cependant, il y a encore un grand pas  franchir avant que les institutions internationales ne changent rellement de cap, puisque les mmes politiques qui ont aggrave  la crise sont appliques vis--vis de pays comme la Grce...alors mme que les conomistes de ces institutions tirent la sonnette d'alarme ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Dailleur, tant qu'on parle de rente viagre, je voudrais souligner que longtemps, les gens utilisaient cette solution pour vivre leur fin de vie.

En gros ca se passait comme ca :
 - on grandit
 - on travaille
 - on achte une maison pour sa famille
 - la famille part
 - on devient trop vieux pour travailler
 - on choisis de vendre sa maison pour en acheter une plus petite(ou en louer une plus petite)
OU
On vend sa maison en viager pour rcuprer tous les mois de l'argent.

Mis a part le cot un peu drangeant de parier sur la mort de quelqu'un, chose qui ne gne pas les institutions... on peut saluer une chose dans ce concept.
Les gens arrivent nu, et repartent nu dans la tombe. On ne parle pas d'hritage, etc...

Quand on voit par exemple qu'actuellement, une maison se vend au prix de 30 annes de locations. Une personne ge a tout intrt a vendre sa maison, puisqu'il y a trs peu de chance qu'elle reste 30 ans dans cette maison de toute faon. il vaut donc mieux pour elle louer le mme bien et garder la diffrence pour elle.
(au passage, en revenant a un niveau de vie normal pour un couple de personnes gs, ils peuvent aussi conomiser encore plus)

Et je ne compte pas l'entretien, etc...

Quand je vois une grand mre que je connais qui habite une maison en centre ville de 4 chambres et demi(grenier plus ou moins amnag). Qui gagne plus d'argent que moi mais qui a du mal  s'en sortir toute seule(donc la famille l'aide), je me dit que le problme n'est peut tre pas sa retraite. Par contre, les 3 maisons qu'elle possde, entretien pour les laisser a ses hritiers... c'est un capital qui lui permettrait de subvenir a ses besoins de faon bien plus luxueuse si elle les vendaient et qu'elle vivait pour elle, et non pour ses hritiers(qui sont quarantenaires, et qui possdent au moins une maison paye, et qui en sont a faire de l'investissement locatif)

Bref, je pense qu'il y a comme un systme a repenser pour s'adapter, parce que l, on mise tout sur l'hritage sans penser un seul moment que pas mal ont de quoi s'en sortir tout seul.
Elle a un capital de 400 000 euros  la revente, soit un revenu de 14 000 euros par ans  3.5%(et on peut faire mieux avec autant d'argent.)
400 000 euros, c'est aussi sur 15 ans(faisons la centenaire...) un revenu de 26 600 euros par an.
Cad qu'au dbut, elle peut avoir 40 000 euros de revenus au dbut, qui tendent vers 26 000 si elle utilise tout son capital...

Et n'oublions pas la retraite a 800 euros par mois qui font 9 600 euros de plus...

On arrive donc a un total de 50 000 euros par ans de revenus qui tendent vers 35 000 quand elle est centenaire...

Je ne la plaint pas trop pour les finances... et je ne pense pas spcialement que ca soit  l'tat de payer une retraite plus haute pour permettre a ses hritier d'avoir des biens supplmentaires dont ils n'ont pas besoin.

----------


## souviron34

j'ajouterais d'ailleurs que, bien que ceci soit effectivement ce qui s'appelle "une rente viagre" au vrai sens du terme en franais, n'en dplaise  _MiaowZedong_  :;):  le principe d'une rente quand on parle d'un rentier et non en termes d'entreprise ne prend en compte que la restituion par morceaux rguliers d'un placement/captial... Ce qui tait mon point de dpart sur les retraites...

On cotise une portion de capital rgulirement (ou non) pendant sa vie active, et on le rcupre sous forme d'un revenu rgulier quand on ne travaille plus. C'est strictement, financirement lparlant, a dfinition d'une rente... 

En ce sens, que le capital provienne de la vente d'une maison, d'un placement financier, d'une retraite, ou d'une pension de reversion  est strictement quivalent : un capital plac est rcupr sous forme de dividendes, oit mensuels, annuels, ou autre..

Et par consquent les distinctions qui se font entre Mme Bettencourt ou autres et un retrait de base ou un veuf touchant une pension de reversion se font stictement sur le montant...





> Mis a part le cot un peu drangeant de parier sur la mort de quelqu'un, chose qui ne gne pas les institutions... on peut saluer une chose dans ce concept.


Je crois que l c'est simplement une question d'ge :  partir d'un certain ge (_et c'est ce dont je parlais ailleurs dans la discussion_) tu ralises la finitude de ta vie (_c'est  dire que ce n'est plus un concept, comme ce que tu penses plus jeune, comme le temps_), et par consquent parler de la mort n'est pas tabou ou drangeant, mais normal... C'est ce que je voulais dire quand je disais qu'une fois la fameuse "crise de la 40aine", qui peut se passer  35 ou  55 ans, passe, la mort fait partie de ton concient... Et plus tu avances en age plus c'est prsent et normal... 

Et donc les institutions, qui encadrent la vie de la naissance  la mort, sont totalement lgitimes  en parler...

D'ailleurs, heureusement : il y a des rgles pour les testaments, pour les inhumations, pour le transport de cadavre... Il y a des assurances-vies, des contrats de mariage, des clauses comme la tontine, etc etc, qui toutes envisagent le dcs..

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je crois que l c'est simplement une question d'ge :  partir d'un certain ge (_et c'est ce dont je parlais ailleurs dans la discussion_) tu ralises la finitude de ta vie (_c'est  dire que ce n'est plus un concept, comme ce que tu penses plus jeune, comme le temps_), et par consquent parler de la mort n'est pas tabou ou drangeant, mais normal...


Outre que a me semble naf (*), le problme de la rente viagre est qu'elle amne  dsirer la mort d'autrui, ce qui est diffrent d'accepter sa propre mort. Personnellement j'ai entendu un petit prof retrait  l'accent provenal bien sympathique me confesser trs srieusement que, pass dix-huit ans  verser une rente en voyant la mm grimper les escaliers deux  deux, il avait commenc  envisager srieusement les moyens de hter le processus. La mort de la grand-mre six mois plus tard avait t trs opportune.
Oui, j'ai une tronche qui inspire confiance, on se confie facilement  moi. Un poil trop facilement  mon got en fait.

* Les ractions face  la dchance et la mort sont avant tout personnelles et leur acceptation peut tre acquise bien plus tt ou jamais - les milieux mdicaux ou funraires offrent nombre d'opportunits pour raliser que les ractions sont avant tout intimes et peu lies  l'ge. La crise de la quarantaine est davantage la dernire chance d'en profiter plutt qu'une pleine mesure du caractre phmre de la vie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand je parlais d'institutions qui parient sur la mort, j'entendais les banques par exemple qui peuvent se permettre d'acheter 1 000 maisons en viager, en pariant sur la moyenne d'age. Ils n'ont pas ce problme que pourraient avoir des citoyens desprer qu'une personne meurt.

----------


## souviron34

> le problme de la rente viagre est qu'elle amne  dsirer la mort d'autrui, ce qui est diffrent d'accepter sa propre mort.


D'accord avec a..

Cependant, en termes de principes, (_et cela va d'ailleurs aller en empirant avec l'augmentation de l'esprance de vie_), je trouve a parfait : plutt que de vivre avec 500 euros/mois dans une baraque qui soit ne servira  personne, soit  ne sera qu'un supplment de revenus pour des enfants pratiquement dj  la retraite, pourquoi ne pas vivre avec 1000 euro / mois ??

Moi a ne me choque absolument pas...


Maintenant, "dsirer la mort d'autrui" tu vas un peu fort..

Si tu empruntes  une banque pour acheter une maison, aujourdhui tu vas payer sur 30 ans environ...  Si tu achtes en viager  quelqu'un de 75  80 ans,  part cas exeptionnels, tu peux raisonnablement estimer, sans souhaitr particulirement la mort, t'en tirer  15 ans..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quand je parlais d'institutions qui parient sur la mort, j'entendais les banques par exemple qui peuvent se permettre d'acheter 1 000 maisons en viager, en pariant sur la moyenne d'age. Ils n'ont pas ce problme que pourraient avoir des citoyens desprer qu'une personne meurt.


En soit, parier sur la moyenne d'ge ne me parait pas plus immoral que parier sur le chmage, l'inflation ou tout autre indicateur conomique. 

Je voudrais mme dire que ce serait mieux que le petit prof dont parle Don Quiche, mais je suis trop cynique. J'imagines assez bien un ex-PDG, au portefeuille plein d'actions, expliquer que les soins mdicaux cotent trop chers  l'tat...

Sinon je suis assez d'accord, il vaudrait mieux que les vieux vendent ces maisons. Qu'on les taxent, qu'on les saisissent, qu'on confisque les hritages, qu'on encourage le viager, qu'on fasse autre chose, pourvu que a marche.

@Souviron:
Dans le cas de la retraite, le "capital" serait plutt les enfants que les cotisations, puisque celles-ci vont aux retraits actuels. C'est vident dans le cas de la rpartition; dans le cas de la capitalisation, c'est plus indirect, puisqu'il y a bien un capital financier, mais celui-ci ne sert  rien sans travailleurs, c'est--dire si les retraits n'ont pas fait d'enfants. 

Bien sr, on peut investir  l'tranger, mais si cela se "mondialise", trop de capital et pas assez de travailleurs conduiront  ce que le capital perde sa valeur.

Les enfants sont,  toutes fin utiles, un investissement et la retraite un retour l-dessus. Il vaudrait mieux que l'on intgre cette ralit  nos systmes de retraites.

La comparaison entre les retraits et Liliane Bettancourt est malheureusement pertinente: dans les deux cas, nous avons des personnes qui sont rmunrs par des prlvements sur la production, mais ne produisent rien eux-mmes.

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron:
> Dans le cas de la retraite, le "capital" serait plutt les enfants que les cotisations, puisque celles-ci vont aux retraits actuels. C'est vident dans le cas de la rpartition; dans le cas de la capitalisation, c'est plus indirect,


Oui et non.. Si je te dis aujourd'hui que quel que soit ce que payes en cotisations aujourd'hui, tu n'auras strictement rien plus tard, tu vas faire la tronche, mme dans un systme par rpartition...  :;):  (_surtout si en plus tes enfants vont vivre  l'tranger, et que donc ils n'ont aucune raison de cotiser l-bas pour toi_)





> La comparaison entre les retraits et Liliane Bettancourt est malheureusement pertinente: dans les deux cas, nous avons des personnes qui sont rmunrs par des prlvements sur la production, mais ne produisent rien eux-mmes.


Exactement le point que je soulevais quelques pages plus haut, et ce pourquoi je disais que le cas de Mmeme Bettencourt ne me choque pas plus que a, mais que l'exploitation politicienne qui en a t faite - et va certainement continuer - est ceci : une exploitation politicienne base sur de l'hypocrisie.. et jouant sur les bas instincts des gens : la jalousie..  en l'habillant de grandes ides de partage...

Si demain les retraits avaient par mois le mme montant que LB, personne n'y trouverait  redire...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Si demain les retraits avaient par mois le mme montant que LB, personne n'y trouverait  redire...


Siceux qui devraient les payer. Une Liliane Bettencourt, on peut considrer que c'est un problme moral et non pratique. 15 millions de Liliane Bettencourt, ce serait la faillite!




> Oui et non.. Si je te dis aujourd'hui que quel que soit ce que payes en cotisations aujourd'hui, tu n'auras strictement rien plus tard, tu vas faire la tronche, mme dans un systme par rpartition...  (_surtout si en plus tes enfants vont vivre  l'tranger, et que donc ils n'ont aucune raison de cotiser l-bas pour toi_)


Mais c'est justement pour cela qu'existent les caisses publiques de retraite: on considre que dans les socits (post)industrielles, il n'est plus possible pour les parents de prlver directement leurs retraites, c'est--dire de vivre dans la maison familiale aux frais de leurs enfants comme c'tait souvent le cas avant.

On a donc mutualis le systme, ce qui en fait une question de gnrations: la gnration des enfants paie collectivement dans une caisse, celle-ci verse des retraites  la gnration des parents. Les personnes striles ou dont les enfants ont migr sont, en principe, couvertes par les familles nombreuses et les immigrs. 

Cependant, cela ne fait que mettre les gens au niveau de la moyenne. Si la fertilit moyenne est trop faible, on se retrouve avec trop de retraits et pas assez de travailleurs. 

Et en plus, on est "coincs": si on dcide de revoir les rgimes de retraites avec des hypothses de croissance (dmographique et conomique) plus faibles et d'sprance de vie accrue, on n'a pas la marge de manoeuvre suffisante sur la dure des cotisations ou leurs montants (difficilement augmentables lorsque le cot du travail est dj lev). Il faudra sans doute baisser les retraites, mais en dmocracie, mme dans un scnario " la Grecque" ce sera trs, trs difficile.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Et en plus, on est "coincs": si on dcide de revoir les rgimes de retraites avec des hypothses de croissance (dmographique et conomique) plus faibles et d'sprance de vie accrue, on n'a pas la marge de manoeuvre suffisante sur la dure des cotisations ou leurs montants (difficilement augmentables lorsque le cot du travail est dj lev). Il faudra sans doute baisser les retraites, mais en dmocracie, mme dans un scnario " la Grecque" ce sera trs, trs difficile.


Bof. Les retraites, ce sont 4 points de PIB seulement. A plus long terme  5  6 points sans nouvelles rformes. C'est norme mais pas autant que a en dfinitive : le problme de la vieillesse se pose plutt au niveau des dpenses de sant (12  14 points si je ne m'abuse) et de dpendance, dont la croissance est trs rapide (la gnration quinquas/jeunes sexas consomme beaucoup plus de soins que leurs ans au mme ge). 

Cela tant dit on pourrait commencer par prendre en compte le capital dtenu pour minorer le versement des pensions ou le remboursement des dpenses de sant pour rejoindre les ides prcdemment dveloppes, ce qui se fait dj en UK si je ne m'abuse (au moins pour la dpendance, non ?). videmment, si on exclut la rsidence principale, a ne concerne plus que 10% des assurs (et encore moins aprs les diverses dispositions fiscales dont est friande cette catgorie comme la transmission de la nu-proprit aux hritiers) mais leurs retraites sont plus importantes en moyenne et c'est toujours a de pris. Il serait peut-tre galement possible de baisser les retraites des fonctionnaires ou reculer leur dpart en change d'une hausse de leurs rmunrations durant l'activit. A voir quelles seraient les consquences.

Ce sont des mesures acceptables et peut-tre plus pertinentes financirement que de reculer l'ge de dpart pour finalement payer  peu prs autant en pr-retraites et chmage. Du moins en attendant que la socit ne soit prte  accepter un conditionnement des soins prodigus  l'ge et l'tat gnral de sant du patient, ce qui me semblerait plus humain et plus digne qu'avoir un tiers de la population en hospice et de remplir les entreprises de petits vieux se promenant avec leurs poches urinaires et leurs couches confort ; ce qui va nous arriver si l'esprance de vie et l'ge de dpart en retraite continuent  crotre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme avec les retraites, c'est l'obligationd e penser longtemps  l'avance, puisque les gens font des plans de vies en fonction de ce genre de choses. Certains dcident de dpenser tout et font confiance  l'tat pour pourvoir  leurs besoins, d'autres se font un capital pour tre en scurit.

L'exemple de la petite vieille avec ses 3 maisons, et vite contrebalanc par d'autres personnes ges que je connais qui vivent dans un HLM(ok, il y a 3 chambres) et qui n'ont jamais t capable de mettre un sous de cot.

Autant on peut baisser drastiquement, voir supprimer la retraite de la premire, autant si on fat ca aux seconds, ca ne passera pas vraiment bien.

A voir aussi les possibilit pour loger les personnes ages dans des immeubles avec des logement adapts, et les inciter  y aller.
ca peut tre des appartements dans des immeubles communs dailleur(un immeuble avec 10% de logements sociaux et 10% de logements pour les vieux)
Actuellement, beaucoup de personnes ges ont des besoins financiers important uniquement pour payer la maison de retraite, entre autre parce que entre leur maison et la maison de retraite, il n'y a pas grand chose d'intermdiaire. Aussi parce qu'ils attendent trop longtemps pour partir de leurs maisons et sont dj trop fatigus pour aller dans des structures plus adaptes, ou ils seraient autonomes.

Bref, il y a un immense chantier a mettre en place, et qui pourrait avec de multiples implications dans la vie collectives. Une maison de 4 chambres qui se libre, c'est une famille qui se loge facilement.. Une structure qui coute moins cher que la maison de retraite, c'est des retraites plus facile a diminuer(ou a stabiliser) et surtout des hritiers qui ne se saignent pas pour payer.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bof. Les retraites, ce sont 4 points de PIB seulement. A plus long terme  5  6 points sans nouvelles rformes.


Cette affirmation me surprenant (beaucoup), j'ai fini par chercher des chiffres....l'INSEE donne 14.5% du PIB pour les retraites en 2009. 

Cela ne prend vraisemblablement pas en compte les retraites complmentaires prives, qui ne creusent pas directement le dficit de l'tat mais participent quand mme  un vritable torpillage de l'conomie par les vieux. 

Je suis assez d'accord pour minorer les pensions en fonctions du patrimoine, mais  mon sens c'est avant tout utile pour lutter contre des problmes annexes (e.g. crise du logement, en poussant les vieux  vendre). Mme si cela rduit les dpenses de pension directes, les retraits doivent bien vivre, et d'une faon ou d'une autre leurs revenus seront pris aux entreprises et aux travailleurs.

Le poids des retraites ne fera que s'accroitre, car plus les cotisations sociales augmentent et plus les fonds de pensions demandent en rentabiliti, plus le cot du travail augmente et donc plus le chmage progresse; et donc plus les retraits vont presser les travailleurs restants comme des citrons moins, bien sr, de baisser les retraites.

 court terme, la seule solution raisonnable est donc de baisser les retraites; malheureusement, les retraits forment plus du tiers de l'lectorat. Politiquement, ce sera donc une battaille des plus difficiles. Peut-tre vaut-t-il la peine de faire jouer la politique et de laisser la dette enfler jusqu' ce que la banqueroute menace, en sachant que c'est probablement la seule possibilit pour faire diminuer suffisament les pensions.

Dans tous les cas, je pense que nos gnrations vont "en chier"  cause des erreurs de nos ans, a ne me rjouit pas mais dans une socit civilise nous ne pouvons pas fusiller les vieux. Le plus important est donc de faire jouer la natalit pour retrouver une structure des ges saine, tout en modifiant nos lgislations* pour que cela ne puisse plus se reproduire, et sans doute remettre en cause l'acharnement thrapeutique sur la fin de vie.


*Je vois trois types de solutions:
-On peut lier les retraites au nombre d'enfants, pour promouvoir un renouvellement sain des gnrations
-On peut minorer les retraites en fonction du chmage, pour limiter les dgts
-On peut aussi donner un "bouclier" individuel  chaque travailleur, au-del duquel il ne peut plus tre prlev ni par les caisses de retraite publiques, ni par les fonds de pensions

----------


## souviron34

> Le plus important est donc de faire jouer la natalit pour retrouver une structure des ges saine, tout en modifiant nos lgislations* pour que cela ne puisse plus se reproduire, et sans doute remettre en cause l'acharnement thrapeutique sur la fin de vie.


Pour l'acharnement thrapeutique, ce n'est pas seulement en fin de vie, mais en dbut aussi.. Tout prmatur de plus de 2 mois  pratiquement 100% de (mal)chance d'avoir besoin de soins (coteux) toute sa vie.. Alors avoir des enfants, c'est peut-tre bien, mais l'acharnement aussi bien du crops mdical que des parents  vouloir un enfant  tout prix est tout aussi une folie que de l'autre ct de la vie..

Mais a n'est pas dans l'air du temps d'avouer a...

Maintenant, faire jouer la natalit, non : l'explosion dmographique que nous avons connu au XXime sicle (_- 1 milliard en 1900, 6.4 milliards en 2000_) est une hrsie pour la plante et l'espce. La seule solution passe par la d-natalit (ce qui se fera dans la douleur our nos socits o justement les retraites sont la base depuis 50 ans). 

Retrouver une pyramide saine  pr-suppose revenir  un mode de vie o chaque gnration vit comme la prcdente, pas mieux. Difficile  mettre en oeuvre dans une socit dirige par le toujours plus de confort, de gadgets, et de "progrs"..  ::aie:: 







> *Je vois trois types de solutions:
> -On peut lier les retraites au nombre d'enfants, pour promouvoir un renouvellement sain des gnrations
> -On peut minorer les retraites en fonction du chmage, pour limiter les dgts
> -On peut aussi donner un "bouclier" individuel  chaque travailleur, au-del duquel il ne peut plus tre prlev ni par les caisses de retraite publiques, ni par les fonds de pensions


Moi j'en vois une 4ime : accepter que nous avons atteint notre apoge et que notre civilisation est sur le dclin  ::): 

Tant que (voir ce que j'ai dit plus haut) on cherche une amlioration , on va dans le mur... Ce ne sont pas les rves de conqute de Mars ou autres qui pallieront  la situation. La seule vraie solution serait de revenir  un nombre raisonnable de population, pour lequel, compte-tenu des progrs techniques, chacun pourrait vivre bien avec une agriculture et pche et consommation des ressources qui n'puise pas la Terre.. 

Cela veut donc dire passer des 7+ milliards d'aujourd'hui  1+ milliard... 

Pas demain la veille..

----------


## DonQuiche

> Cela veut donc dire passer des 7+ milliards d'aujourd'hui  1+ milliard...


N'exagrons pas : avec quelques progrs techniques il serait largement soutenable d'avoir 7 milliards d'tres humains. 15, en revanche, non. Je pense galement que nous devrons mettre en place un contrle de la natalit.




> Cette affirmation me surprenant (beaucoup), j'ai fini par chercher des chiffres....l'INSEE donne 14.5% du PIB pour les retraites en 2009.


Ouhl, oui, je m'tais totalement plant, je te remercie. Je me rappelle avoir lu le chiffre  l'poque dans un rapport du conseil d'orientation des retraites, ce qui m'avait videmment surpris. Soit c'tait une typo soit j'ai lu le document en tant ivre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est quand mme bien facile de dire qu'il faut sacrifier la jeunesse lorsqu'on n'est plus jeune depuis longtemps  :;): 

 mon avis, la d-natalit relve de l'hypocrisie absolue quand on parle dans la mme haleine de "douleur" pour assurer les retraites. Pour moi, ce n'est cohrent que si l'on rtablit la peine capitale, que l'on coupe les soins aux vieux, voire qu'on les abbatte tout simplementbref que l'on prenne toutes les mesures draconiennes pour rduire la population. 

Mme applique coheremment, la d-natalit me parait loin d'tre pertinente. Il faut que l'accroissement dmographique suive le developpement technique; et l'conomie l'assure merveilleusement bien, mme si c'est de faon brutale.

Petit dtail bien croustillant: la France a aujourd'hui bien plus de forts qu' la fin du Moyen-ge.

Le Malthusianisme ne s'applique pas alors que la majorit de la surface de la plante reste inexploite; et les catastrophes cologiques qu'on nous prdit si on "ose" exploiter la nature sont essentiellement des fantasmes.

La civilisation occidentale a peut-tre atteint son apoge. La civilisation humaine? certainement pas.

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant, faire jouer la natalit, non : l'explosion dmographique que nous avons connu au XXime sicle (_- 1 milliard en 1900, 6.4 milliards en 2000_) est une hrsie pour la plante et l'espce. La seule solution passe par la d-natalit (ce qui se fera dans la douleur our nos socits o justement les retraites sont la base depuis 50 ans).


La stabilit dmographique, en Europe, c'est une ralit depuis un sicle (souviens toi qu'on a fait les allocations familiales, en 45, parce que la cause qu'on trouvait  la dfaite de 40, c'tait la dnatalit). C'est presque pareil aux USA, soit dit en passant. 

Le problme de la natalit, ce n'est pas celui de "nos socits", mais des mergents et du tiers monde. Nous on a le problme de notre systme social.

Chacun sa croix, quoi...




> Retrouver une pyramide saine  pr-suppose revenir  un mode de vie o chaque gnration vit comme la prcdente, pas mieux. Difficile  mettre en oeuvre dans une socit dirige par le toujours plus de confort, de gadgets, et de "progrs"..


On peut malgr tout mieux vivre, grace au progrs technique. La pyramide des ges est  peu prs saine, depuis pas mal de temps, en fait. L'unique problme c'est la redistribution effectue par la scu, qui fait cotiser des actif de moins en moins nombreux parce que l'ge d'entre dans la vie active recule, et finance trs gnreusement des inactifs de plus en plus nombreux, parce qu'on n'a jamais voulu prendre en compte l'allongement de la vie (ou qu'on en a fait un avantage acquis).

Ca me parait assez facile, en fait, dsagrable sur le coup, mais facile... Il va juste falloir travailler "un peu plus" (par exemple, avoir des mois de Mai normaux, accepter qu'un jeune qui redouble deux fois sa premire anne de fac ne devrait peut tre pas tre subventionn, ou qu' 65 ans, quand on est rest assis au bureau pendant 40 ans, on est encore capable de bosser, 'fin merde quoi...)

Je ne suis pas trs inquiet, en fait, parce que c'est juste une question de temps, et de savoir si on prfre une transition lente et douce, ou une brutale et dsagrable. La majorit semble prfrer la seconde? Madame est (bientt) servie!

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> mon avis, la d-natalit relve de l'hypocrisie absolue quand on parle dans la mme haleine de "douleur" pour assurer les retraites.


Je ne parlais pas pour moi... du tout...

Comme je l'a dit ailleurs, je suis astrophysicien  l'origine : les chelles de temps de l'Histoire et des Civilisations sont peu de choses... Que ce soit les Egyptiens, les Perses, les Hittites, les Romains, les Grecs, les Mayas, chacune de ces civilisations a disparu... malgr pour certaines plus de 2000 ans de vie.. Les seuls restants le plus longtemps sont les Chinois. Mais, au train o vont les choses, ils vont vraisemblablement galement et en mme temps que nous disparatre en tant que civilisation..

Par contre, la palontologie apprend beaucoup sur les espces disparues par surnombre : apparition de maladies mortelles rduisant le nombre, sensibilit de plus en plus grandes  divers prdateurs, etc...





> Petit dtail bien croustillant: la France a aujourd'hui bien plus de forts qu' la fin du Moyen-ge.


Exact (grce d'ailleurs aux propritaires privs  ::P: ), cependant elle a bien moins de terres agricoles alors que la population crot ...





> La civilisation occidentale a peut-tre atteint son apoge. La civilisation humaine? certainement pas.



Voir plus haut...  Quelle que soit la dure de vie de la "civilisation humaine", elle est ngligeable  ::): 






> *La stabilit dmographique, en Europe, c'est une ralit depuis un sicle* (souviens toi qu'on a fait les allocations familiales, en 45, parce que la cause qu'on trouvait  la dfaite de 40, c'tait la dnatalit). C'est presque pareil aux USA, soit dit en passant.


Etrange, quand en France il y a avait *40* millions de personnes en 1940 et *66* millions en 2012  ::aie:: 

Ce qui fait quand mme plus de 50% de plus... en 70 ans... Une super-stabilit  ::): 





> L'unique problme c'est la redistribution effectue par la scu, qui fait cotiser des actif de moins en moins nombreux parce que l'ge d'entre dans la vie active recule, et finance trs gnreusement des inactifs de plus en plus nombreux, parce qu'on n'a jamais voulu prendre en compte l'allongement de la vie (ou qu'on en a fait un avantage acquis).
> 
> Ca me parait assez facile, en fait, dsagrable sur le coup, mais facile... Il va juste falloir travailler "un peu plus" (par exemple, avoir des mois de Mai normaux, accepter qu'un jeune qui redouble deux fois sa premire anne de fac ne devrait peut tre pas tre subventionn, ou qu' 65 ans, quand on est rest assis au bureau pendant 40 ans, on est encore capable de bosser, 'fin merde quoi...)


Je suis d'accord..





> Je ne suis pas trs inquiet, en fait, parce que c'est juste une question de temps, et de savoir si on prfre une transition lente et douce, ou une brutale et dsagrable. La majorit semble prfrer la seconde? Madame est (bientt) servie!


Tout  fait..

----------


## Invit

> Etrange, quand en France il y a avait *40* millions de personnes en 1940 et *66* millions en 2012



39 millions en 1875, 40 en 1946. Aprs on a effectivement le baby boom, qui nous fait 45 millions au dbut des annes 60. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89v..._fran%C3%A7ais

Ensuite, ce n'est pas la natalit mais l'immigration... 
Et de toutes faons, on est trs loin du rapport de 1  7 sur la population mondiale.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Ensuite, ce n'est pas la natalit mais l'immigration...


Euh... L pas du tout d'accord..

L'immigraton n'a pas fait passer de 45 millions dans les annes 60  66 millions 40 ans plus tard...

Il n'y a pas eu 20 millions d'immigrs.

Je crois que le chiffre officiel est entre 6 et 7.

Ce qui laisse entre 13 et 14.. Ce qui reprsente environ 1/3 de 45, donc environ 30% d'augmentation d aux seuls Franais entre 1960 et aujourd'hui...

----------


## Invit

> L'immigration n'a pas fait passer de 45 millions dans les annes 60  66 millions 40 ans plus tard...
> 
> Il n'y a pas eu 20 millions d'immigrs.


Pas 20 millions d'immigrs, mais 15-20 millions qui sont l'effet direct de l'immigration. En gros, il y a aujourdh'ui 7 millions d'immigrs, et  peu prs autant d'enfants (franais) d'immigrs. Ajoute  ce total les naturaliss (actuellement 100  150 000 par an, sur un demi sicle ca fait du monde), et tu arrives  15-20 millions. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_en_France

Si c'tait la natalit, tu le verrais dans le taux de natalit. Ce n'est pas le cas.

C'est un truc que je n'ai jamais compris, soit dit en passant, cette sous estimation, dans l'opinion majoritaire, de l'importance numrique de l'immigration...

Francois

----------


## unknow0

> accepter qu'un jeune qui redouble deux fois sa premire anne de fac ne devrait peut tre pas tre subventionn


il ne le sera pas pour sa 3eme premire anne et ne le sera pas pour une autre anne si il va jusqu'au doctorat (tu n'a droit qu'a 8annes boursires)

ensuite pour le travailler plus longtemps pour les gens dans les bureau, oui ils peuvent mais c'est une place qui ne se librera pas pour un nouveau. Autrement dis sa ne fera que reculer d'autemps plus l'ge d'entrer dans la vie active (une des raison pour rduire l'ge de la retraite proposer par le NPA)
augmenter l'ge de la retraite n'augmente pas le nombre d'actif. Par contre a terme plus de gens partiront avec des retraites partiels se qui en effet rduit les cots des caisse de retraite mais augmente celle des aides pour les retraiter.

----------


## souviron34

le problme est que le seul palliatif  la diminution de tout est une "croissance" gnrale : les vieux auront assez de sous et il y aurait 0 chmage...

On voit - et on sait tous - que a ne marche (et ne mrchera) jamais, en dehors mme du fait que c'est pas souhaitable...

----------


## Invit

> il ne le sera pas pour sa 3eme premire anne et ne le sera pas pour une autre anne si il va jusqu'au doctorat (tu n'a droit qu'a 8annes boursires)


Mrme s'il n'est pas boursier, l'universit tant presque gratuite, les tudes sont subventionnes.




> ensuite pour le travailler plus longtemps pour les gens dans les bureau, oui ils peuvent mais c'est une place qui ne se librera pas pour un nouveau.


Seulement si on se dit que le nombre de "places" disponibles est constant... 

Le raisonnement, je crois, c'est que si on travaille plus longtemps, la scu coute moins cher (en retraite), donc les cotisations baissent, ce qui cre de la relance (parce que la part salariale qui baisse c'est du pouvoir d'achat) et la part patronale, c'est du profit, donc de la capacit d'investissement...

Inversement, si on travaille moins longtemps, on doit augmenter les charges pour financer la scu, et ceci rduit le nombre de places disponibles (par dlocalisation, ou perte de comptitivit). C'est dj ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, remarque...

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Le raisonnement, je crois, c'est que si on travaille plus longtemps, la scu coute moins cher (en retraite), donc les cotisations baissent, ce qui cre de la relance (parce que la part salariale qui baisse c'est du pouvoir d'achat) et la part patronale, c'est du profit, donc de la capacit d'investissement...


Pas ncessairement. Oui, tu vas dpenser moins parce que le chmage cote moins cher que la retraite. Donc moins de cotisations sociales pour les entreprises. Mais galement moins de dpenses de consommation et donc de recettes pour ces mmes entreprises. Ce n'est pas pour rien que la corrlation entre PIB/hab (ou taux de croissance du PIB) et taux de prlvements est  peu prs nulle. C'est pour ces mmes raisons que la "TVA sociale" aurait, d'aprs les tudes conduites, vraisemblablement dtruit plus d'emplois qu'elle n'en aurait crs.

Bref, il ne faut se mfier de ces raisonnements a priori souvent trompeurs et finalement dogmatiques. C'est seulement en examinant dans les dtails les ractions possibles des perdants et des bnficiaires qu'on peut dterminer si une baisse de pouvoir d'achat des uns au profit des autres se traduit en croissance ou au contraire en dcroissance.

----------


## Invit

> Mais galement moins de dpenses de consommation et donc de recettes pour ces mmes entreprises.


Pourquoi moins de consommation? Si tu rduis les cotisations des salaris (la retraite c'est une part patronale ET une part salariale,  la diffrence de la branche famille, objet de la TVA sociale, qui n'est QUE patronale), tu dgages du pouvoir d'achat. Ca ne veut pas forcment dire une hausse de la consommation, mais j'ai du mal  voir comment cela provoquerait une baisse.

Et pourquoi les recettes "de ces mmes entreprises"? Actuellement, les mnages consomment une grande part de produits imports, et nos socits exportent. C'est bien tout le problme des "relances par la consommation", d'ailleurs... Ca relance (un peu) l'conomie, mais pas la notre!




> C'est pour ces mmes raisons que la "TVA sociale" aurait, d'aprs les tudes conduites, vraisemblablement dtruit plus d'emplois qu'elle n'en aurait crs.


Mais pas du tout! La TVA sociale c'est un transfert de charges, le montant total des prlvement reste le mme, car celui des prestations ne change pas. Une priode d'activit plus longue, c'est une baisse de cotisations qui accompagne une baisse des prestations. En dehors du mot "social", cela n'a pas grand chose  voir.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

@fcharton
Dans une conomie en sous-emploi, en reculant l'ge de dpart  le retraite, tu ne cres pas plus d'emplois. Donc tu vas avoir des vieux au chmage au lieu d'tre retraits, et des jeunes au chmage au lieu d'tre employs. Tu as pris  ceux-ci X milliards d'euros et tu ne donneras donc que X milliards d'euros aux salaris et aux entreprises. Tout comme la TVA sociale, au premier ordre c'est un jeu  somme nulle : seul l'usage de cet argent est modifi. La question est donc : avec quelles consquences ? Et celles-ci ne sont pas prdictibles  vue de nez, il faut valuer les structures de dpenses et les ractions des gagnants et des perdants, et boucler. A priori on peut dj les employeurs ayant plus d'offres  leur disposition cela augmente la productivit mais pousse les salaires  la baisse. Mais l aussi difficile d'en tirer davantage de conclusions.

Quant au fait que les consommateurs dpenseraient en importations, c'est vrai aussi pour les entreprises. Qui plus est celles-ci, notamment les grandes entreprises, prfrent investir dans les pays  forte croissance plutt que sur un march franais satur, tout comme les consommateurs de produits financiers tels que l'assurance-vie. Donc, l aussi, impossible de prdire  vue de nez les consquences.

Donc la seule consquence bien dtermine c'est un allgement des dpenses publiques. En revanche, sur le plan conomique, je ne vois pas comment on peut conclure a priori, sauf pour la hausse vraisemblable du chmage.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans une conomie en sous-emploi, en reculant l'ge de dpart  le retraite, tu ne cres pas plus d'emplois. .


Trs bizarre. Au Canada, et d'ailleurs aux US aussi, dans une moindre mesure, l'age de la retraite  65 ans non seulement n'empche pas les vieux de trouver un travail APRES (la plupart des "relativement pauvres" en ont), mais il n'y a pas du tout le mme "chmage des jeunes" qu'il y a ici... et pratiquement aucun chmage "longue dure" contrairement  ici...  Beaucoup de chmage "courte dure" oui ( quoique en % moins qu'ici), mais pratiquement rien longue dure..

Non, il y a une vraie spcificit europenne, et plus particulirement franaise, ET sur le chmage des jeunes, ET sur le chmage des vieux...

D'ailleurs, en France,  partir de 43-45 ans, quand tu cherchesdu boulot, on te dit "bah, bientt  la retraite"...  Et on fait des mesures (_ gauche comme  droite_) pour telle catgorie (_les jeunes de moins de 24_), puis pour telle autre (_les jeunes de moins de 30_), puis pour telle autre (_les vieux de plus de 50_), puis pour telle autre (_les vieux de plus de 55_), etc etc...

Comme ce phnomne se passe depuis plus de 30 ans, c'est peut-tre que la manire de voir de la socit en gnral n'est pas la bonne, non ??? On a essay  gauche, on a essay  droite, et on arrive au mme rsultat..

Et tu pointes les mmes erreurs potentielles...

En scientifique et matheux, je me dis : si je ne trouve pas la solution en essayant hypothse A, ni en essayant hypothse B, c'est peut-tre quil faut essayer une autre hypothse...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Trs bizarre. Au Canada, et d'ailleurs aux US aussi, dans une moindre mesure, l'age de la retraite  65 ans non seulement n'empche pas les vieux de trouver un travail APRES (la plupart des "relativement pauvres" en ont), mais il n'y a pas du tout le mme "chmage des jeunes" qu'il y a ici... et pratiquement aucun chmage "longue dure" contrairement  ici...  Beaucoup de chmage "courte dure" oui ( quoique en % moins qu'ici), mais pratiquement rien longue dure..


Et cette diffrence serait d'aprs toi imputable  cet cart de trente mois ?




> En scientifique et matheux, je me dis : si je ne trouve pas la solution en essayant hypothse A, ni en essayant hypothse B, c'est peut-tre quil faut essayer une autre hypothse...


Ou peut-tre que ce n'est pas un problme gauche-droite, que c'est avant tout une affaire de comptence et d'efficacit et que l'on rparera la situation en appliquant (enfin) un programme cohrent et appuy sur les diagnostics des conomistes plutt qu'en faisant du saupoudrage de cadeaux fiscaux et de l'idologie. Et plus srement qu'en appliquant un programme dogmatique contre l'avis de tous les conomistes. Car le plus gros problme de la France, c'est que a fait vingt ans que l'amateurisme et le partisanisme rgnent  son sommet, pas autre chose.

Ce gouvernement est-il capable de faire ce qu'il faut ? Nous verrons.

----------


## souviron34

> Et cette diffrence serait d'aprs toi imputable  cet cart de trente mois ?
> .


Pas en tant que tel, mais peut-tre  une certaine "dification" de la retraite en tant qu'objectif de vie et de socit..

----------


## Invit

> Dans une conomie en sous-emploi, en reculant l'ge de dpart  le retraite, tu ne cres pas plus d'emplois.


Ce qui cre des emplois, c'est la croissance...

Si tu recules le dpart  la retraite pour allger les charges et augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des actifs, tu rduis les dpenses de l'Etat (et les dficits  due proportion), et cres une opportunit de croissance.

J'avoue ne pas comprendre la logique sur la baisse de l'ge de la retraite. Dans un monde o l'on vit 80 ans, o l'on commence  travailler entre 20 et 25, pour arrter vers 60, avec souvent des carrires non compltes (maternits, sabbatiques, formations, ...), on travaille 30-35 ans et on "profite" 45-50 ans. Je ne vois pas comment cela peut tenir en rgime d'quilibre. (Pour mmoire, dans les annes 50, quand le rgime gnral a dmarr, on travaillait jsuqu' 65 ans, on vivait jusqu' 70, on commenait avant 20 ans, et on avait peu de chomage. Ca faisait 45 ans de travail, pour 25 d'inactivit)

Pour moi, le problme de l'quilibre des comptes sociaux est finalement assez simple. Il faut redimensionner les prestations pour tenir compte de l'allongement de la vie, et du cout des soins. Ca ne demande pas beaucoup d'analyse, mais pas mal de courage... 

Il est certain qu'il est nettement plus facile de promettre des beaux jours, de ne rien faire, et d'attendre que le systme aille dans le mur...

Gouverner c'est prvoir? mon oeil!

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Si tu recules le dpart  la retraite pour allger les charges et augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des actifs, tu rduis les dpenses de l'Etat (et les dficits  due proportion), et cres une opportunit de croissance.


Pas ncessairement, c'est dogmatique. Tu as simplement pris de l'argent  un endroit pour le mettre  un autre. Est-ce que a va crer de la croissance ? Peut-tre bien que oui, peut-tre bien que non, peut-tre bien que tu vas la freiner. J'insiste : il n'existe pas ou trs peu de corrlation entre d'une part le taux de prlvements et d'autre part le PIB par habitant ou le taux de croissance du PIB.

----------


## souviron34

> . J'insiste : il n'existe pas ou trs peu de corrlation entre d'une part le taux de prlvements et d'autre part le PIB par habitant ou le taux de croissance du PIB.


En es-tu bien sr ? Tous les pays mergents ont "taux de prvelement faible vore nul", PIB/habitant faible, et croissance de PIB trs forte...


Je ne dis pas que ce sont des modles. Je dis que la rgle (ou son abscence) que tu dis n'a pas l'air trs valable...

----------


## DonQuiche

> En es-tu bien sr ? Tous les pays mergents ont "taux de prvelement faible vore nul", PIB/habitant faible, et croissance de PIB trs forte...


Oui,  condition de comparer ce qui est comparable : sur l'ensemble des pays de l'OCDE, la corrlation entre taux de prlvements consolids et PIB/hab est de 0.05. Et si l'on s'intresse plutt au taux de croissance la corrlation est de 0.005 ! Avec des valeurs si faibles il n'est pas abusif de dire qu'il n'y a aucune corrlation. Pour exemple, entre 1990 et 2001, les USA enregistrrent 0.4 points de croissance de plus que la Sude et 0.9 points de moins que la Norvge, alors que ces deux pays avaient sur la mme priode des taux de prlvements de 25 points suprieur aux USA. 

En revanche on observe, avec de plus forts taux de prlvements davantage de disparits entre pays, ce qui laisse  penser qu'il y a d'un ct des pays qui utilisent efficacement l'argent public (Finlande, Norvge) et d'autres qui le gaspillent (France, Italie). On observe galement des tendances selon les types de prlvement : par exemple en privilgiant les taxes  la consommation  l'IR, la croissance est en gnral amliore (avec une exception notable : notre pays, qui privilgie bien plus que tout autre les taxes  la consommation pour une faible croissance) avec une faible corrlation de 0.2.  Enfin les corrlations entre l'amlioration des indicateurs sociaux et la hausse des taux de prlvements sont trs fortes : 0.5 pour le taux de pauvret, 0.7 pour la proportion de prisonniers, 0.7 pour l'galit des revenus hommes-femmes, etc.

Concernant les pays en dveloppement leur cas est diffrent pour plusieurs raisons :
* Leur croissance vient avant tout des gigantesques gains de productivit possibles : faible cot d'amlioration (faibles rendements dcroissants  ce niveau), avances technologiques dj disponibles plutt qu' dcouvrir, etc. Quelle que soit l'organisation de leur conomie, la croissance sera toujours plus forte en comparaison d'un pays dj dvelopp.
* Leurs besoins en services publics sont plus faibles : moindre scolarisation (mtiers ncessitant qu'une faible ducation), moindres infrastructures (moins de voitures donc moins de routes, moins d'appareils lectriques donc moins de centrales, etc), population jeune (moins de retraites ou de dpenses de sant), faible endettement (forte inflation), etc. Leur zone de confort pour le taux de prlvements (au-dessus de laquelle il y a gaspillage et en-dessous insuffisance) est donc plus basse, si l'on admet l'existence d'une telle zone.
* La corruption y est plus leve, donc difficults  percevoir les impts et taxes et pertes dans le processus.

----------


## Invit

> J'insiste : il n'existe pas ou trs peu de corrlation entre d'une part le taux de prlvements et d'autre part le PIB par habitant ou le taux de croissance du PIB.


Oui, j'ai bien lu, et j'avoue que a m'a fait sourire. 

D'abord, parce qu'on pourrait opposer ce raisonnement  n'importe quelle mesure. Puisque la croissance n'est pas corrle aux prlvements, pourquoi baisser la TVA? Augmenter l'ARS? Mettre en place un crdit d'impot ou une mesure incitative? Pourquoi ne pas augmenter les impots, de facon  combler les dficits, puisque ca n'a pas d'influence sur la croissance? Pourquoi la Grce? Et, si ce n'est pas corrl, pourquoi les gouvernements prtendent avoir une politique conomique ?

Ensuite, j'ai du mal  comprendre la logique de ce calcul... Le PIB par habitant, c'est avant tout corrrl  la "richesse historique" du pays, et  sa taille (cf le Qatar ou le Luxembourg). Il me parait assez logique que, si on n'limine pas ces "facteurs principaux", la corrlation avec une autre variable est difficilement interprtable. Quant  la croissance, c'est une diffrentielle, typiquement le genre de chose fluctuante qui n'est corrle  aucun facteur unique rien... Si en plus tu rduis l'analyse  l'OCDE les taux de prlvement (globaux) sont trs voisins d'un pays  l'autre, donc on essaye de corrler une variable qui varie peu d'un pays  l'autre,  une seconde qui varie assez brutalement, pour toutes sortes de raisons extrieures. Pas tonnant qu'on ne trouve rien! 

Enfin, mme le calcul faisait sens, l'absence de corrlation au niveau global ne prouve pas grand chose sur l'effet local d'une telle mesure. C'est la diffrence qu'il y a entre une moyenne et une drive. En moyenne, sur toute la planete, la temprature n'est pas corrle au mois de l'anne, et pourtant nous avons des saisons. Inversement, je suis prt  parier qu'il y a une corrlation forte (ngative) entre les tempratures moyennes annuelles et le PIB par habitant des pays, mais je doute qu'on puisse en tirer quelque chose en matire de politique conomique.

Bref, corrlation n'est pas raison... 

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> D'abord, parce qu'on pourrait opposer ce raisonnement  n'importe quelle mesure. Puisque la croissance n'est pas corrle aux prlvements, pourquoi baisser la TVA?


La croissance n'est pas corrle au *taux* de prlvements. Ce qui est diffrent des prlvements. J'ai d'ailleurs fait une parenthse sur la corrlation avec certains indicateurs de la structure des prlvements. Tu tires simplement une conclusion abusive. En particulier, l'absence de corrlation ne signifie pas qu'on peut prlever n'importe comment ni qu'on peut faire n'importe quel usage de cet argent. Elle prouve simplement qu'il existe des stratgies efficaces et inefficaces quel que soit le taux de prlvement et que ce dernier n'est pas en soi un facteur pertinent crateur de richesses.




> Ensuite, j'ai du mal  comprendre la logique de ce calcul... Le PIB par habitant, c'est avant tout corrrl  la "richesse historique" du pays, et  sa taille (cf le Qatar ou le Luxembourg). Il me parait assez logique que, si on n'limine pas ces "facteurs principaux", la corrlation avec une autre variable est difficilement interprtable. Quant  la croissance, c'est une diffrentielle, typiquement le genre de chose fluctuante qui n'est corrle  aucun facteur unique rien... Si en plus tu rduis l'analyse  l'OCDE les taux de prlvement (globaux) sont trs voisins d'un pays  l'autre, donc on essaye de corrler une variable qui varie peu d'un pays  l'autre,  une seconde qui varie assez brutalement, pour toutes sortes de raisons extrieures. Pas tonnant qu'on ne trouve rien!


La critique pour le PIB/habitant lui-mme semble recevable : mieux vaudrait examiner la corrlation entre le PIB/habitant et le taux de prlvement moyen des cinquante annes prcdentes. Encore que... Le PIB/hab peut rapidement varier suite  des effets de change (tout PIB est converti en une monnaie unique avant comparaison en tenant compte des parits de pouvoir d'achat lies aux taux de change), s'il y avait un lien entre taux de prlvements et richesse on s'attendrait quand mme  observer une corrlation sur ces dix annes. Mais peu importe : je te montrerai plus loin pourquoi cette corrlation est importante.

Pour le corrlation avec le taux de croissance, en revanche, non. Pour commencer, la croissance n'est pas corrle  rien, je peux aisment te trouver des corrlations fortes entre croissance du PIB et ses causes : taux directeurs de la banque centrale, natalit, indice de confiance des entrepreneurs, etc. Ensuite les taux de croissance de chaque pays sont lis par le contexte international : un pays dvelopp peut connatre une priode de froid ou de chaud mais sans plus, on ne le voit pas soudain connatre un boom local ou s'effondrer alors que le reste du monde se porte bien. Enfin, si tu penses qu'il est normal qu'on ne trouve pas de corrlation au vu des disparits entre pays, alors cela veut dire que tu considres que les spcificits locales sont plus prgnantes que le taux de prlvement dans la dtermination de la croissance, ce qui est exactement la conclusion  tirer : quelles que soient les disparits, si le taux de prlvement tait une donn significative, il y aurait une corrlation visible ! Au moins une petite corrlation, pas du 0.005.




> Enfin, mme le calcul faisait sens, l'absence de corrlation au niveau global ne prouve pas grand chose sur l'effet local d'une telle mesure. C'est la diffrence qu'il y a entre une moyenne et une drive. En moyenne, sur toute la planete, la temprature n'est pas corrle au mois de l'anne, et pourtant nous avons des saisons.


Dsol de te dcevoir mais si n'tudies que l'un des deux hmisphres, tu vas bien voir des corrlations entre la temprature et le mois, malgr les disparits entre pays ! Cela tant dit, je saisis ton argument mais c'est justement pour cela qu'on mesure la corrlation avec le PIB lui-mme d'une part, et avec sa croissance d'autre part. En effet, un facteur positif pour l'conomie pourrait faire crotre celle-ci jusqu' un certain niveau, au-del duquel l'effet ne se ferait plus sentir. En mesurant  la fois la corrlation  V et  dV, on neutralise justement cet argument. Nanmoins, l'intuition est que c'est la croissance qui devrait tre corrle au PIB, d'o ton premier argument.





> Bref, corrlation n'est pas raison...


Non mais ici on parle d'une absence de corrlation.  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Trs bizarre. Au Canada, et d'ailleurs aux US aussi, dans une moindre mesure, l'age de la retraite  65 ans non seulement n'empche pas les vieux de trouver un travail APRES (la plupart des "relativement pauvres" en ont), mais il n'y a pas du tout le mme "chmage des jeunes" qu'il y a ici... et pratiquement aucun chmage "longue dure" contrairement  ici...  Beaucoup de chmage "courte dure" oui ( quoique en % moins qu'ici), mais pratiquement rien longue dure..
> 
> Non, il y a une vraie spcificit europenne, et plus particulirement franaise, ET sur le chmage des jeunes, ET sur le chmage des vieux...
> 
> D'ailleurs, en France,  partir de 43-45 ans, quand tu cherchesdu boulot, on te dit "bah, bientt  la retraite"...  Et on fait des mesures (_ gauche comme  droite_) pour telle catgorie (_les jeunes de moins de 24_), puis pour telle autre (_les jeunes de moins de 30_), puis pour telle autre (_les vieux de plus de 50_), puis pour telle autre (_les vieux de plus de 55_), etc etc...
> 
> Comme ce phnomne se passe depuis plus de 30 ans, c'est peut-tre que la manire de voir de la socit en gnral n'est pas la bonne, non ??? On a essay  gauche, on a essay  droite, et on arrive au mme rsultat..
> 
> Et tu pointes les mmes erreurs potentielles...
> ...


Pour moi, il y a quelques diffrences qui expliquent cet tat de fait en France.
 - On a habitu les entreprises a rclamer de la main duvre forme clef en main. Tout le concept de formation en entreprise n'existe plus et les jeunes sont de plus en plus obligs de travailler bnvolement lors de nombreux stages pour "prouver" leur valeur. Au Canada, lorsque j'avais essay de faire passer des CV de stagiaire en France en rappelant, un peu gn, qu'ils devaient toucher au minimum 30% du smic franais, l'entreprise m'avait rpondu que au canada si il faisait ca ils taient dans l'illgalit, les stages tant bien mieux rmunrs. En quelques dcnies, on a install comme dogme l'ide que le travail pouvait tre offert, ce qui ne peut pas mener  une situation quilibre. Pourquoi payer quelqu'un aprs 6 mois dans l'entreprise 5 fois plus que la veille. Qu'est ce qui justifie un boom de 500% du salaire.
 - On rclame en france de la scurit. je voyais encore ce matin dans un article du monde qu'un jeune n'entrait dans l'age adulte que lorsqu'il signait un CDI. Quand je vois autour de moi les gens qui enchainent les CDD, en priant pour avoir un CDI un jour... je trouve ca affligeant. le plus drle tant que j'en suis a mon 3 me CDI et que je m'en fout compltement du statut. je ngocie juste diffremment ma rmunration selon l'engagement que prend l'entreprise a mon gard.(de l'autoentrepreneur au CDI, il y a un gap de 100-200% quand mme)
 - On maintient dans l'esprit global que les jeunes sont nuls, parce que pas assez form(en oubliant leur capacit d'investissement leve, leur volont de briller et leur disponibilit) ainsi que l'ide qu'une personne de 45 ans ne ferait qu'attendre la retraite(alors que beaucoup ne pensent pas 20 ans en avance). 

En ce moment je recrute, mais je n'ai pas les mme charges sur mes paules que si on pouvait licencier le salari qui ne convient pas. je sais que si je me trompe, je fais non seulement dmissionner un mec de son boulot actuel(donc dur de le virer dans les 3 mois) mais en plus je lie ma socit pour des annes a cette personne...
Avec de telles conditions, je n'aurai jamais pu travailler au Canada...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Trs bizarre. Au Canada, et d'ailleurs aux US aussi, dans une moindre mesure, l'age de la retraite  65 ans non seulement n'empche pas les vieux de trouver un travail APRES (la plupart des "relativement pauvres" en ont), mais il n'y a pas du tout le mme "chmage des jeunes" qu'il y a ici... et pratiquement aucun chmage "longue dure" contrairement  ici...  Beaucoup de chmage "courte dure" oui ( quoique en % moins qu'ici), mais pratiquement rien longue dure..


Je ne connais pas la spcificit Canadienne, s'il y en a une.

Maintenant, pour les US, d'aprs le BLS 2 chomeurs sur 5 cherchent un emploi depuis plus de 27 semaines et quasi 3 sur 5 depuis plus de 15 semaines.(source).

Donc, factuellement, non, l'ge de la retraite ou la flexibilit US ne permettent pas d'viter le chmage de longue dure.

Globalement, les US connaissent un peu moins de chmage que la France. 

Cela est du  de nombreux facteurs, et je ne pense pas que l'ge de la retraite rentre dedans. Je citerais en vrac un march intrieur plus actif(1), la prsence de resources naturelles(2), moins de pressions sur l'immobilier(3), et des choix de socit qui font qu'il est "normal" que l'on puisse travailler  plein temps sans arriver  se loger(4). Sans oublier, bien sr, une structure des ges plus saine, due  une plus forte natalit.

Par contre, la comparaison actuelle donne une image fausse. L'cart des taux de chmage est aujourd'hui d'environ un point, mais a longtemps t plus important. La crise a eu beaucoup plus d'impact aux US qu'en France; avant, ils avaient bien profit, mme si c'tait une situation non prenne.

(1)tir par un endettement des mnages qui dpasse le PIB
(2)je connais plusieurs personnes qui travaillent dans l'extraction ptrolire par exemple
(3)donc investissements moins chers, salaris plus mobiles, etc
(4)D'o le phnomne des _trailer parks_.



> Non, il y a une vraie spcificit europenne, et plus particulirement franaise, ET sur le chmage des jeunes, ET sur le chmage des vieux...


Je dirais une spcificit latine. Effectivement, dans les pays anglo-saxons en gnral, on fait moins attention  l'ge, et on valorise mieux les jeunes.

En France ou dans d'autres pays latins, le droit d'ainesse compte toujours. Les jeunes sont mpriss; les vieux pensent que leur seul ge suffit  justifier un salaire plus lev, et mme quand ils sont raisonnables les entreprises pensent que vieux gal cher, donc en priode de crise...

----------


## souviron34

> En France ou dans d'autres pays latins, le droit d'ainesse compte toujours. Les jeunes sont mpriss; les vieux pensent que leur seul ge suffit  justifier un salaire plus lev, et mme quand ils sont raisonnables les entreprises pensent que vieux gal cher, donc en priode de crise...


euh... Je ne crois pas que ce soit li  la crise.. Depuis que j'ai 20 ans j'entend a.... (et pas de la part des vieux particulirement, mais des entreprises et de la socit) : les gens autour de toi te le disent, quand toi tu dis que tu cherches du boulot : c'est en a que je dis que c'est une mentalit...

Les gens s'tonnent (tes voisins, tes amis, au Ple Emploi, avant aux ASSEDIC ou  l'ANPE), que tu veuilles  tout prix travailler, quitte  dmnager ou  baisser de salaire, alors que par exemple tu pourrais rester peinand dans un placard  attendre la retraite..

Il y a vraiment une "culture de la retraite" en tant qu'objectif...

Quand j'ai cherch du boulot  partir de 40 ans, c'est ce qu'on m'a dit  l'ANPE.  Quand je suis revenu du Canada l'avant-dernire fois, c'est ce qu'on m'a dit  l'URSSAFF pour les cotisations scu : _"pourquoi vouloir cotiser volontairement alors que vous pouvez avoir le RMI et la mutuelle obligatoire de base_" ???


Alors, comme c'est dans l'esprit gnral, a se retrouve que ce soit du ct des entreprises que du ct des salaris...

Et du coup l'ge  une importance... qu'on soit jeune ou vieux..

----------


## MiaowZedong

J'aurais du dire "_particulirement_ en priode de crise"  ::): 

Maintenant, nous ne parlons pas de la mme chse sur le fond...la "culture de la retraite" que t'voques ne m'est pas franchement apparente, du moins pas plus en France qu'ailleurs. L'image d'pinal du petit vieux qui attend patiemment la retraite, tu la retrouves partout, et j'ose sprer que dans tous les pays on sait que cela ne concerne qu'une petite partie des "petits vieux" (qui ne sont pas si vieux que a, s'il ne sont pas encore  la retraite).

Sur le profitage que tu evoques aussi: malheureusement, toute avance n'a que vingt ou trente ans d'tat de grce, o elle prise trs au srieux, on est content de l'avoir (car on a connu avant), etc. Aprs cela devient un acquis et les gens cherchent  en profiter au maximum, quitte  la dtourner de ses buts lgitimes.

----------


## Invit

> La croissance n'est pas corrle au *taux* de prlvements.


C'est bien comme cela que je l'entendais... Remplace dans la phrase prcdente "prlvements" par "taux de prlvement", la question reste valable.

Pourquoi ne pas baisser le taux de TVA? pourquoi ne pas augmenter les taux de prlvement pour financer les dficits? pourquoi la Grce n'arrive pas  s'en sortir?




> La critique pour le PIB/habitant lui-mme semble recevable : mieux vaudrait examiner la corrlation entre le PIB/habitant et le taux de prlvement moyen des cinquante annes prcdentes.


Ca ne changerait pas grand chose, il y a tout un tas d'autres facteurs qui rentreraient en ligne de compte ( commencer par la taille du pays). Le problme, c'est qu'en n'analysant qu'une variable  la fois, soit tu ne vois rien, soit tu trouves des corrlations qui refltent d'autres corrlations.





> Pour le corrlation avec le taux de croissance, en revanche, non. Pour commencer, la croissance n'est pas corrle  rien, je peux aisment te trouver des corrlations fortes entre croissance du PIB et ses causes : taux directeurs de la banque centrale, natalit, indice de confiance des entrepreneurs, etc.


On avait les corrlations, maintenant on passe  la causalit... Srieusement, des causes?

L'indice de confiance des entrepreneurs, c'est une anticipation de croissance  court terme (c'est pour cela qu'on le suit), la corrlation montre juste que les anticipations sont rationnelles, et que les mdias font leur boulot. Il n'y a pas de causalit.

La natalit? La Chine a comme chacun sait une mauvaise croissance, tout comme l'Allemagne, alors que la France... La corrlation ne vaut que si tu regardes du long terme, et ca devient alors une lapalissade : le PIB, somme des richesses produites par les citoyens est fonction du nombre de ceux ci. Il y a une sorte de causalit, si l'on s'intresse  la croissance  50 ans (et encore, la natalit n'est certainement pas le seul facteur !)

Les taux directeurs, c'est vicieux... A l'origine, ils taient corrls positivement parce que toute croissance impliquait de l'inflation, et que les taux suivaient. Depuis les montaristes, on utilise les taux pour tenter d'agir sur la croissance, en augmentant l'offre de monnaie (et donc en gonflant des bulles), ceci dit, a ne marche par toujours et je doute que la corrlation soit si belle que tu le dis. Alors, cause? effet? corrl positivement? ngativement?




> Ensuite les taux de croissance de chaque pays sont lis par le contexte international


Ce qui rend l'analyse de corrlations  une variable unique (taux global de prlvement, hasardeuse)




> Enfin, si tu penses qu'il est normal qu'on ne trouve pas de corrlation au vu des disparits entre pays, alors cela veut dire que tu considres que les spcificits locales sont plus prgnantes que le taux de prlvement dans la dtermination de la croissance, ce qui est exactement la conclusion  tirer


Mais pas du tout... Ce que je dis, c'est que si ce genre de statistique descriptive ultra basique, consistant  passer des courbes au milieu de petits nuages de points (un par pays de l'OCDE, ca ne fait pas un gros chantillon), et  prendre les variables une par une, ce ne permet pas de tirer de conclusion sur les dterminants de la croissance, et encore moins de btir des politiques conomiques.




> Dsol de te dcevoir mais si n'tudies que l'un des deux hmisphres, tu vas bien voir des corrlations entre la temprature et le mois, malgr les disparits entre pays !


C'est un peu pour cela que j'avais choisi cet exemple : la ficelle se voit... On peut fabriquer de la mme faon des corrlations fictives, qui apparaissent quand plusieurs variables sont corrles  une troisime.

La corrlation, comme outil d'analyse d'un phnomne complexe, c'est affreusement pauvre. Le fait d'en trouver une,  la limite, on peut se dire que ca indique quelque chose, le fait de n'en pas trouver, a n'est pas une information...




> En mesurant  la fois la corrlation  V et  dV, on neutralise justement cet argument.


Non. Tu limines ventuellement un effet d'chelle, et seulement s'il est linaire (par exemple, ca ne marche pas avec le PIB par tte). 

La diffrence entre diffrentielle et moyenne, c'est la diffrence qu'il y a entre estimer une croissance moyenne  long terme (une tendance), sujet qui intresse les historiens, et pouvoir estimer des fluctuations de court terme (pour les influencer). Si on avait une gentille croissance, bien constante et linaire, tout irait bien, ce n'est pas le cas...

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour



> Trs bizarre. Au Canada, [..] mais il n'y a pas du tout le mme "chmage des jeunes" qu'il y a ici... et pratiquement aucun chmage "longue dure" contrairement  ici...  Beaucoup de chmage "courte dure" oui ( quoique en % moins qu'ici), mais pratiquement rien longue dure..


 au Canada c'est diffrent : il est trs facile de trouver des petits jobs donc lorsqu'on est jeune on peut se faire une premire exprience de travail mme chez McDo pour trouver un emploi plus qualifi par la suite.
J'aurais bien aim tre "jeune" au Canada : c'est vraiment plus facile de trouver un job d't dans un camp de vacances ou autres pour se faire un peu d'argent.
Alors qu'en France sans connaissances et sans piston c'est difficile d'en trouver un : je me souviens qu' 18 ans ( c'tait donc il y a 2 ans  ::mouarf::  )
j'avais galr pour trouver un emploi ne serait-ce qu'un mois en juillet ou en aot

Et puis en France il y a l'ternel clivage entre diplms bac+5 et le reste qu'on ne trouve pas dans les pays anglo-saxons ( quoique...).
En France tre ouvrier c'est mal vu , en Amrique du Nord c'est trs bien vu si tu te fais un bon salaire dans ce domaine d'activit que tu aies des diplmes ou non...

en Amrique du Nord c'est un peu la mentalit "fordiste" c.a.d. que l'ouvrier de chez Ford va tre beaucoup pay pour pouvoir acheter les voitures produites par...Ford et faire tourner le systme.
J'avais entendu sur Radio-Canada un ouvrier qui se faisait 100000 dollars par anne rien que pour passer le balai dans une usine auto mais ceci avant la crise de 2008-2009
Par contre cette logique a t un peu mise  mal par la Walmartisation des employs pays une misre et qui n'ont quasiment pas le droit de se syndiquer..

----------


## Invit

> On a habitu les entreprises a rclamer de la main duvre forme clef en main. Tout le concept de formation en entreprise n'existe plus et les jeunes sont de plus en plus obligs de travailler bnvolement lors de nombreux stages pour "prouver" leur valeur.


Je crois que le problme vient davantage de l'universit que de l'entreprise. Quand autrefois (mme encore aujourd'hui) tu embauches un jeune de 20 ans ou moins, tu sais que tu devras le former et que tu le paieras moins au dbut. Si, au contraire, tu vois arriver quelqu'un avec cinq ans de plus, des diplomes et les prtentions salariales qui vont avec, tu considres que ce n'est pas  toi de le former. 

Une autre difficult tient  l'esprit mercenaire qui s'est rpandu un peu partout. Former un jeune, ce n'est bien que s'il reste, si le but est de se former pour aller voir chez ton concurrent, ben...




> - On maintient dans l'esprit global que les jeunes sont nuls, parce que pas assez form ainsi que l'ide qu'une personne de 45 ans ne ferait qu'attendre la retraite


Pour les jeunes, on paye le prix de la mauvaise image de l'universit, qui rsulte du droit aux tudes suprieures pour tous, et  l'apparition de tout un circuit parallle de formations payantes (et chres) o l'on n'est pas trs regardant sur le niveau. Le problme est que le diplome n'est mme plus un gage de comptence technique...

Le discours "jeuniste" rpt  l'envie par les Digital Natives et les mdias (selon lequel si t'es pas n avec l'internet, tu peux rien comprendre), et auxquels certains on fini par croire un peu trop, n'aide pas, non plus.

Sur l'ide que les plus de 45 ne font qu'attendre la retraite, je crois que c'est plus gnral (je rejoins Souviron, l dessus). Depuis une quinzaine d'annes, il y a en France une sorte d'obsession des loisirs et des congs. La vraie vie, c'est le week end et les vacances, le travail, c'est l'horreur et l'exploitation cynique. Les mdias, les marques, la publicit, jouent sur ces tableaux en permanence. Les politiques ne sont pas en reste.

A mon avis, les jeunes en sont les principales victimes. Et cela va tre trs difficile  changer...

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

> Pourquoi ne pas baisser le taux de TVA? pourquoi ne pas augmenter les taux de prlvement pour financer les dficits? pourquoi la Grce n'arrive pas  s'en sortir?



dsol de rpondre de but en blanc mais baisser le taux de TVA a ne se fera jamais a rapporte dj...50milliards de recette fiscale , en France, l'tat Franais.
Donc la TVA "sociale" ( parfaite hypocrisie pour appeler un impt supplmentaire),a sera tout bnef pour les caisses de Bercy.
Faut pas oublier que la socit de consommation en France reprsente...74% si je ne me trompe de l'conomie et aux USA c'est 80%
Si on augmente les contributions directs  savoir l'impt sur le Revenu, les contribuables vont se dire qu'ils perdent en pouvoir d'achats et vont restreindre leur consommation...

Pour la Grce,au regret de dire que je ne vois pas du tout comment ce pays va s'en sortir...dj il y a beaucoup d'vasion fiscale.
Il faudrait que le secteur du tourisme notamment soit en croissance accrue pour taxer les touristes et augmenter les recettes fiscales c'est une solution..bref la situation de la Grce c'est comme remplir le Tonneau des Danades..

----------


## Mat.M

> En France ou dans d'autres pays latins, le droit d'ainesse compte toujours. Les jeunes sont mpriss; les vieux pensent que leur seul ge suffit  justifier un salaire plus lev, et mme quand ils sont raisonnables les entreprises pensent que vieux gal cher, donc en priode de crise...


tu as raison a fait partie des spcificits culturelles..
mais les choses bougent lentement

----------


## pmithrandir

Je dirais que le manque de petit boulot est du principalement au manque d'innovation en France. Et indirectement donc aux contraintes que l'on doit affronter si l'on veut crer sa boite pour mettre au point une ide / un concept
En effet, tous les salaris qui ont un bac +5, et qui prennent les postes chez macdo n'ont rien a faire l sur le long terme. Ils "piquent" le boulot des autres. Au canada, on en voit, pendant leurs tudes ou de faon ponctuelle pour amliorer les fins de mois ou changer d'air.

j'ai plusieurs exemples : 

 - la personne qui a une ide en France doit crer sa socit, compter sur le premier trimestre 2000 euros sans parler des statuts(charges diverses). Si on veut avoir les exonration de charges, on doit tre chmeur la plupart du temps, cad passer par la case chmage, 2 semaines, puis lancer la cration de la socit. Il scoule donc un bon mois ou l'on est dans une position trs instable, sans revenus et sans vraiment pouvoir commencer  travailler officiellement sur le nouveau concept. Quand commence les embauches, on doit se farcir je ne sais combien d'administrations ouvertes de 9 a 16h(avec pause le midi) et parfois excentres dans les zones industrielles. Bref, on perd un maximum de temps. Bien sur, votre concept tant novateur, vous n'avez aucune espce d'ide du nombre de salari ncessaire, du succs a venir, etc... Vous devez en outre, si vous avez besoin de financement, faire le tour des banques, ou plus vraisemblablement conomiser quelques annes pour dmarrer l'activit.(la banque n'investit pas 100%)

Toutes ces tapes sont bien sur utiles, mais elles sont longues et engendre beaucoup de risques. De plus, elles dcouragent pas mal de gens qui sont dans le concret et non les procdures.

A cot de cela, au canada, vous venez en votre nom louer un local, vous empruntez l'argent sur votre carte de crdit si besoin, et vous prenez le risque vous mme. La banque n'a pas vraiment son mot  dire souvent.
Vous lancez votre affaire, recrutez des salaris simplement.

J'ai un couple d'ami qui a ouvert un caf jeu de socit au canada(Toronto, si ca vous tente) ils avaient 15 salaris au bout de 6 mois. Mais si la mode passe, ils les mettront dehors aussi vite qu'ils ont t embauch, donc ca limite le risque.

Au canada, vous avez 100 000, vous les investissez dans une affaire et vous recrutez 5 personnes pour cela. Vous les payez avec ce que vous gagnez, et finalement, vous vous plantez et il vous reste 80 000 euros. Vous decidez donc de fermer boutique. Les salaris reoivent leur dernier chque et c'est fini.

La mme chose en France, vos salaris vont au prudhomme et vous leur donnez encore de l'argent "parce qu'ils ont subi un prjudice(les povre petit chou)

Dans les premier cas, vous avez investit 20 000. dans le second, vous allez vous en tirer pour 50 000 euros.

En fait, tout simplement, au canada c'est : 
Tu as besoin de quelqu'un,tu me payes, je bosse, quand c'est fini, je passe a autre chose.
En France c'est : 
Tu as besoin de quelqu'un, tu embauches, mais le jour ou tu veut arrter, le salaris rclame de l'argent parce qu'il a perdu son emploi(un droit surement)

La mentalit n'est pas la mme... donc avec ces ides on limite l'innovation, donc on embauche pas, on n'a pas de croissance(les ides c'est de la valeur ajout) et pas de dynamique... ce qui met des jeunes avec un bac +5 chez macdo pour des mois ou des annes.

----------


## Mat.M

> La mme chose en France, vos salaris vont au prudhomme et vous leur donnez encore de l'argent "parce qu'ils ont subi un prjudice(les povre petit chou)
> .




 je ne suis pas trop d'accord:attention les choses ne sont pas si simples au Canada et un salari peut parfaitement attaquer son employeur.
Et puis tu oublies de prciser qu'en Amrique du Nord on a plus facilement recours  un avocat qu'en France c'est vraiment dans les moeurs.
En Amrique du Nord tu peux te faire attaquer en justice pour un oui ou pour un non.Quant aux facilits financires du Canada je suis un peu perplexe..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai un couple d'ami qui a ouvert un caf jeu de socit au canada(Toronto, si ca vous tente) ils avaient 15 salaris au bout de 6 mois. Mais si la mode passe, ils les mettront dehors aussi vite qu'ils ont t embauch, donc ca limite le risque.


Cela _dplace_ le risque.

Plus prcisement, cela le dplace du patron vers le salari. Effectivement en France avec une procdure de licenciement conomique coteuse, dans le cas que t'voques le patron qui joue sur un effet de mode court un risque important.

Avec un licenciement plus facile (il y a quand mme un pravis, me semble-t-il) le risque est essentiellement support par les salaris.

Aujourd'hui l'argent ne reprsente pas autre chose que la confiance. De fait, la scurit de l'emploi vaut donc argent comptant. 

Faciliter les licenciements est possible et envisageable, mais il faut tre conscient que cela doit tre accompani d'importantes augmentations de salaire. Sinon, le risque est que les mnages aient plus de mal  apporter des guaranties bancaires, donc baisse du pouvoir d'achat, risque d'effondrement de marchs  forte valeur unitaire qui dpendent du crdit (immobilier, automobile, etc).

Le problme est que, pour tre valable, ces augmentations devraient reprsenter un basculement des marges vers les salaires (sinon, ce ne servirait qu' alimenter l'inflation). Pour certains patrons, ce resterait avantageux d'acheter ainsi des risques moindres, pour d'autres ce serait trs nfaste. 

L'idal serait donc, non pas de supprimer ou d'assouplir le CDI, mais de remplacer le CDD par un contrat prcaire plus souple et mieux rmunr.

Pour faire un apart sur l'auto-entrepreneur: l'ide de dpart tait bonne mais au final c'est un statut de plus, avec des rgles pas toujours simples  suivre (alors que l'ide de dpart tait d'avoir un statut simple administrativement!), idal pour couvrir du travail au noir ou des magouilles...

 mon avis la France devrait se doter d'un vrai statut d'indpendant, unique et rellement simple  appliquer.

----------


## pmithrandir

> je ne suis pas trop d'accord:attention les choses ne sont pas si simples au Canada et un salari peut parfaitement attaquer son employeur.


Il y a 2 cas, les petites et moyennes entreprises(en dessous de 50 ou 100 salaris, je ne sais plus) qui peuvent mettre fin au contrat sans raison, en payant juste le pravis de 15 jours minimum.
Dans le cas d'entreprise plus grosses, il doit y avoir une raison valable.(ce qui fait que des fois il y a des compensation pour obtenir la signature du salari sur le papier).

@Miaow, je suis conscient que a dplace le risque, mais justement, c'est bien le problme en France. Ceux qui prennent des risques sont peu nombreux,et ils payent pour que tout le reste de la socit n'en prennent pas.

J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop comment l'on pourrait faire pour mettre en place un contrat avec plus de droits pour l'employeur. Mais j'imagine qu'il serait possible d'envisager par exemple : 
 - salaire brut = convention collective + 20% minimum
 - licenciement sans raison avec pravis de 1 mois
 - cotisation chmage majore de 10% (5% l'employeur, 5% le salari)

Aprs, lse salaris gagne eux aussi et dcident ou pas de prendre le risque d'entrer dans une telle boite. Moi a pourrait me tenter en tout cas, c'est beaucoup plus stimulant de travailler sans lments "pas top" que l'on ne garde que parce que c'est compliqu de les licencier... mais qui n'apporte que le strict minimum.

Aprs, je suis dans l'ide de crer ce genre d'entreprise dans les prochains mois, donc j'ai peut tre une vision perverti... entre autre par le fait qu j'ai dj t amen a avoir des salari dans mon parcours associatifs, et que c'est super chiant  mettre en place.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> @Miaow, je suis conscient que a dplace le risque, mais justement, c'est bien le problme en France. Ceux qui prennent des risques sont peu nombreux,et ils payent pour que tout le reste de la socit n'en prennent pas.


Dire que c'est un "problme" c'est un peu gros quand mme. Globalement la France, le Royaume-Uni ou le Canada se vallent. 

C'est un problme pour toi parce que tu veux lancer ta bote, pour les pays ce sont des structures du risque diffrentes mais valables; et ce ne sont pas des diffrences spctaculaires non plus.

N'oublions pas non plus que a ne concerne qu'une trs petite partie de la population; ceux qui ont assez d'argent pour capitaliser une socit limite (SARL, Ltd, LLP, etc) s'en fichent puisqu'ils ne mettent en jeu que leur capital de dpart et la grande majorit n'a de toute faon pas le patrimoine ncessaire sous une forme relativement liquide (argent, OAT, actions du CAC40...) pour crer une entreprise, mme personnelle (dsol, je ne connais pas le terme juridique en Franais).

Maintenant je n'ai jamais essay de lancer une SARL ou une EURL en France, il faudrait peut-tre en faciliter les aspects administratifs (voir peut-tre refondre les statuts). Cela dit, le mchanisme de la rsponsabilit limite est tout  fait suffisant pour protger un entrepreneur  mon avis, en tout cas dans une petite entreprise.

 Tu voques plus haut une perte "acceptable" de 20,000; cela peut trs bien tre un extinction du capital pour une petite entreprise, et rien n'empche l'entrepreneur de retenter sa chance plus tard.

Maintenant, je pense que nous sommes d'accord qu'un vrai contrat de travail flexible, qui dplace les marges des agences d'intrim, SSII et autres loueurs de travail vers les salaris et les entreprises productives serait bnfique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dire que c'est un "problme" c'est un peu gros quand mme. Globalement la France, le Royaume-Uni ou le Canada se vallent. 
> 
> C'est un problme pour toi parce que tu veux lancer ta bote, pour les pays ce sont des structures du risque diffrentes mais valables; et ce ne sont pas des diffrences spctaculaires non plus.


Je pense que c'est un problme, parce que en particulier sur le net, la concurrence est globale. Donc nous nous battons contre des gens qui peuvent dcider de lancer un site web commercial sans faire la moindre dmarche pralable. 
Lancer un facebook et engranger de la publicit en France en son nom propre, c'est plusieurs heures d'administratif. Au canada, c'est 0 heures, juste 3 lignes dans la dclaration dimpts annuelle.

Et oui, ca m'impacte maintenant, mais ca fait longtemps que j'en parle, bien avant d'avoir eu mon ide. Et je sais que le maximum, j'essayerais de ne pas avoir besoin d'employer quelqu'un en France, parce que le risque pour moi est trop grand. En plus, comme ca se passe sur le net, rien ne mempche de recruter un qubecois, un belge ou je ne sais qui qui fera trs bien le boulot, mais sans les contraintes franaises.

En fait je prfre avoir dans mon budget 20 000 euros de dpenses sures, que 15 000 avec 10 000 de dpenses "alatoires"




> N'oublions pas non plus que a ne concerne qu'une trs petite partie de la population; ceux qui ont assez d'argent pour capitaliser une socit limite (SARL, Ltd, LLP, etc) s'en fichent puisqu'ils ne mettent en jeu que leur capital de dpart et la grande majorit n'a de toute faon pas le patrimoine ncessaire sous une forme relativement liquide (argent, OAT, actions du CAC40...) pour crer une entreprise, mme personnelle (dsol, je ne connais pas le terme juridique en Franais).


Une SARL, ca coute cher a crer, 1000 a 2000 euros pour les statuts, ainsi qu'un capital (qui est plus petit depuis une nouvelle loi).
Et comme je disais, oui, il y a les problmes des financements, mais pas que a. La finalit est de crer des emplois, et ca c'est difficile.(alors que ca devrait tre la chose la plus simple et la plus encourage dans le contexte actuel.)

Et pour les crateurs, je pense que beaucoup de personnes ont des ides et sont dcourages par nos dmarche en France. Ils faut tre sacrement tenace et motiv pour braver les barrires que l'tat a mis en place. Il faut aussi tre capable de comprendre de quoi il retourne.

un exemple, j'ai un ami qui voulait faire des meubles de poupe en carton. il est super dou de ses mains et veut juste amliorer le quotidien, quitte a y passer des heures, c'est aussi son plaisir. Par contre, il a un CAP d'bniste, donc les dmarches c'est pas son truc. Il a essayer tant qu'il a pu de crer une structure officielle, mais aux dernires nouvelles il continuait a faire ca au noir parce que c'tait bien trop complexe.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je pense que c'est un problme, parce que en particulier sur le net, la concurrence est globale. Donc nous nous battons contre des gens qui peuvent dcider de lancer un site web commercial sans faire la moindre dmarche pralable. 
> Lancer un facebook et engranger de la publicit en France en son nom propre, c'est plusieurs heures d'administratif. Au canada, c'est 0 heures, juste 3 lignes dans la dclaration dimpts annuelle.
> 
> Et oui, ca m'impacte maintenant, mais ca fait longtemps que j'en parle, bien avant d'avoir eu mon ide. Et je sais que le maximum, j'essayerais de ne pas avoir besoin d'employer quelqu'un en France, parce que le risque pour moi est trop grand. En plus, comme ca se passe sur le net, rien ne mempche de recruter un qubecois, un belge ou je ne sais qui qui fera trs bien le boulot, mais sans les contraintes franaises.
> 
> En fait je prfre avoir dans mon budget 20 000 euros de dpenses sures, que 15 000 avec 10 000 de dpenses "alatoires"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'administratif c'est un vrai problme, mais cela n'a rien  voir avec les risques.

Pour la SARL: c'est cher pour la grande majorit de la population qui, de toutes faons, ne pourra jamais lancer une entreprise. Ce n'est pas cher pour quelqu'un qui a dja quelques centaines de milliers d'euros, ne parlons mme pas d'un millionaire.

Quant au capital, franchement, si tu as les sous il vaut gnralement mieux capitaliser l'entreprise en sachant que tu ne pourras jamais perdre plus que a, plutt que de risquer tes meubles dans l'aventure. 

Sinon, pour faire un site commercial rien ne t'empche de travailler avec un freelance ou de t'associer si tu ne veux pas avoir de salari, surtout dans l'informatique. Le freelance sous-traitant est d'ailleurs trs courant en IT aux US et UK, j'imagine au Canada aussi  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> L'administratif c'est un vrai problme, mais cela n'a rien  voir avec les risques.


Si, car de l'administratif mal rempli peut coter cher (en arrirs par exemple)




> Pour la SARL: c'est cher pour la grande majorit de la population qui, de toutes faons, ne pourra jamais lancer une entreprise. Ce n'est pas cher pour quelqu'un qui a dja quelques centaines de milliers d'euros, ne parlons mme pas d'un millionaire.


On peut crer une entreprise pour quelques milliers d'euros. Tout le monde n'en n'a pas les moyens, mais il reste quand mme une large part de la population qui les a. Pas besoin de 50 000 sur le compte en banque.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est justement ce que je te dis, en France on a 2 barrires quand on veut crer une socit, et potentiellement des emplois : 
 - l'administratif
 - la lgislation.

Je ne vois pas vraiment comment on amliore la situation de l'emploi en France en dlocalisant dans d'autres pays.

Si on ajoute encore la barrire du capital, ca explique pas mal la faible proportions d'ides novatrices ces dernires annes. Les startup, c'est pas vraiment une spcificit franaise.

Supprimer quelques unes de ces barrires pourraient permettre aux petits projets dmerger, et non juste de nous spcialiser uniquement dans les grands bazar subventionn.





> On peut crer une entreprise pour quelques milliers d'euros. Tout le monde n'en n'a pas les moyens, mais il reste quand mme une large part de la population qui les a. Pas besoin de 50 000 sur le compte en banque.


cv'est exactement ca.

Avoir 10 000 euros en rserves c'est assez facile  faire. Et avec ca, on peut dj faire pas mal de choses... ca fait un bon paquet de potentiel nouvelles socits.

----------


## Invit

> Une SARL, ca coute cher a crer, 1000 a 2000 euros pour les statuts, ainsi qu'un capital (qui est plus petit depuis une nouvelle loi).


Les SARL ce n'est pas vraiment cher. Il faut bien voir que c'est une socit anonyme, avec des comptes indpendants, il faut qu'elle ait un minimum sur son compte en banque. C'est comme quand tu quittes tes parents pour t'installer, si tu n'as ni revenu, ni argent sur ton compte, tu es mal parti?

Pour une SAS c'est plus compliqu, il fallait (est ce toujours le cas?) 40 000  dont la moiti au dmarrage (en fait, si l'entreprise va bien, tu ne paies que la premire moiti, la seconde se finance via une distribution de dividendes)

Mais dans les deux cas, on parle d'entreprises qui vont avoir des salaris, payer des cotisations sociales (et donc des besoins de trsorerie), sans capital, il est trs difficile de tenir. 




> un exemple, j'ai un ami qui voulait faire des meubles de poupe en carton. il est super dou de ses mains et veut juste amliorer le quotidien, quitte a y passer des heures, c'est aussi son plaisir. Par contre, il a un CAP d'bniste, donc les dmarches c'est pas son truc. Il a essayer tant qu'il a pu de crer une structure officielle, mais aux dernires nouvelles il continuait a faire ca au noir parce que c'tait bien trop complexe.


C'est  cela que servent les statuts d'indpendants.

Francois

----------


## javamine

> Pour une SAS c'est plus compliqu, il fallait (est ce toujours le cas?) 40 000  dont la moiti au dmarrage (en fait, si l'entreprise va bien, tu ne paies que la premire moiti, la seconde se finance via une distribution de dividendes)


Ce n'est plus le cas, c'est pass  1 comme les SARL.

----------

